# Die Abenteuer des Kevin Braun



## Mafloni (13. November 2010)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Mein Name ist Kevin Braun, bekannt als der Kaffeeliebhaber von Shattrath,[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Einige kennen mich, viele vermutlich nicht. Was mich auch nicht besonders verwundert. Ich kann von mir aus behaupten, dass ich in einer Welt des Krieges ein relativ unspektakuläres Leben geführt hab. Abgesehen von den absurdesten Zwischenfällen, die mich dann und wann einholen. Viele werden mich, während ich hier mein Leben erzähle, für verrückt halten. Ich kann&#8216;s denjenigen nicht verübeln. Ich geb zu dass einige Ereignisse sehr skurril klingen. Aber alles der Reihe nach.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 1 - Der mysteriöse Fremde[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich bin in einem kleinen Vorort von Lordaeron aufgewachsen, in einem kleinen Dorf namens Brill. Ein Dorf, so abgelegen, wo der Fuchs den Hasen nicht mehr frisst, weil er sonst alleine wäre. Aber es war eine schöne Zeit. Die Skat-Turniere in der Taverne Galgenend waren legendär. Ich war einer der besten Spieler in dieser Gunst. Lange Zeit war ich der unangefochtene Champion auf meinem Gebiet und räumte jahrelang sämtliche Pokale ab. Bis zu diesem schicksalhaften Abend. Wir saßen gerade an einer gemütlichen Runde Skat, als plötzlich ein Fremder in der Taverne erschien. Seine Aufmachung war etwas komisch, denn er trug einen Totenschädel auf dem Kopf. Außerdem humpelte er. Vermutlich wegen einem Bandscheibenvorfall. Wir blickten der seltsamen Gestalt mit mürrischer Mine in die Augen. Immerhin hält er uns von unserem Skat-Spiel ab. Nach ein paar zähen Sekunden setzte sich die Gestalt in Bewegung und trat vollständig in die Taverne ein. Unsere Wirtin Renee Lauer war die erste die das Schweigen brach:[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wirtin: "sie scheinen ein Fremder in unserem kleinen bescheidenen Dorf zu sein. Kann ich Ihnen helfen?"[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Fremder: "Ich bin auf Durchreise und suche eine Bleibe für ein Paar Nächte", er verbeugte sich, "habt ihr ein Zimmer frei, damit ich meine Knochen trocknen kann? Ein echtes Sauwetter da draußen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Es stimmt wirklich. Der Begleiter des Fremden schien das schlechte Wetter zu sein. Es schüttete jetzt wie aus Kübeln, es blitzte und donnerte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wirtin: "Darf ich fragen wie sie heißen?" [/font] 
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Fremder: Ich heiße Kel'Thuzad. Aber Sie können mich Kel nennen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er zwinkerte verspielt der Wirtin zu und diese errötete.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wirtin: "Und wie lange gedenken Sie zu bleiben"?[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Ich weiß es noch nicht". Ein-zwei Wochen denke ich".[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wirtin: Ich denke das lässt sich richten. Unser Gästezimmer ist ohnehin nie belegt. Es ist kaum ein Fremder hier. Ist ein wunderschönes Zimmer im Obergeschoss, mit Blick auf die Stadt Lordaeron. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Klingt klasse, hat das Zimmer zufällig auch einen Fernseher? Ich bin es gewohnt vor dem Zubettgehen noch die Wochenschau zu gucken."[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Wirtin "Ein was?"[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Vergessen sie&#8216;s" Er grinste. "Hätten Sie vielleicht irgendwas heißes zu trinken?" Ich bin Nass bis auf die Haut, und möcht mir nicht unbedingt einen Schnupfen einholen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Eine interessante Erscheinung dachte ich mir. Ich würde gerne mehr über ihn herausfinden. Ich winkte Kel zu.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Kommen Sie zu uns, hier ist noch ein Platz frei". Nach kurzem zögern setzte Sich Kel in unsere Richtung Bewegung. Ich bot ihm einen Platz gegenüber von mir an. Als er sich gesetzt hatte, stützte ich meinen Kopf auf meinen Arm und blickte ihn durchdringend in die Augen. Kel wirkte verunsichert. Doch er war der erste der etwas unbeholfen das Wort ergriff.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Einen schönen großen Friedhof habt ihr." Habt ihr hier viele Tote?"[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Was ist das für eine komische Frage?"[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Ich bin Totenbeschw.... er begann energisch zu husten. Ich meinte Totenbestatter. Ich verfasse gerade eine Studie über die Bestattungsriten der Einwohner von Lordaeron.[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Aha. Klingt interessant" [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wohlwissend, dass das Gespräch zu nichts führt, änderte ich meine Taktik. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Renee, bring unserem Gast etwas starkes zu trinken. Du siehst doch dass er vor Kälte zittert. Etwas GANZ besonders zu trinken" [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Eine Minute später stand schon ein Krug Kirschkrog vor ihm auf dem Tisch. Kel schluckte bei dem Anblick, wohlwissend dass es sich hier um ein besonders starkes Getränk handelt. Ein Fingerhut davon würde mir persönlich schon die Zunge wegätzen. Innerlich grinste ich.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Ist etwas mit dem Getränk nicht in Ordnung?"[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Doch, aber vielleicht etwas.... viel?"[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Es geht auf mich. Es ist bei uns unhöflich, eine Einladung abzuschlagen. Sie wollen doch nicht unhöflich sein, oder?[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Natürlich nicht".[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er zögerte, nahm aber dann einen großen Schluck davon. Er presste die Lippen zusammen und er sieht aus, als würden ihn gerade 1000 Blitze durchschießen. Aber er schaffte es wieder erwarten, sich zu beherrschen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel: "Dasch ischt wirklisch vorzüglisch. Wasch ischt dasch für ein Jahrgang? [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Der hat etwa 5 Jahre gereift. Eine ganz erlesene Sorte" Er nippte nochmals herunter. Schon bald begann er über die absurdesten Dinge zu plappern. Er erzählte irgendwas von einem "Lischtkönisch", dass er ein "gantsch böser" ist usw. Ganz verstehen tu ich sein Gebrabbel trotzdem nicht. Vermutlich ist sein Lehrer, bei dem er gerade als Totenbestatter studiert (studiert man das wirklich?) besonders streng. Ich dachte darüber nicht weiter nach. Ich habe ganz andere Probleme. Um nicht zu sagen: mich zerreißt&#8216;s fast vor Zorn. Warum? Ich habe ihn zu einer Runde Skat überredet, und trotz betrunkenen Zustand hat der mich in ein paar Zügen zerlegt. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht. Da ging er dahin, mein Pokal, den ich schon fast in der Tasche hatte, und ausgerechnet in die Tasche des Fremden. Wie bereits gesagt: ein schicksalhafter Abend. Während des Skat-Turniers haben viele die Taverne verlassen. Ihnen ging&#8216;s nicht besonders gut, meinten sie. Vermutlich ging wieder die Grippe um die uns jedes Jahr heimsucht. Das erklärt auch, warum wir einen so großen Friedhof haben. Nur komisch, dass dieses Jahr in diesem Friedhof nicht Leute eingegraben werden, sondern dass die daraus aufstehen. Aber ich dachte darüber nicht viel nach. Ich hatte andere Sorgen: Der Kerl hat mir meinem Pokal abgeluchst und mich zum Gespött gemacht! Das verzeihe ich ihm nie![/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich war noch ganz im Gedanken versunken, als mit einem lauten Knall plötzlich die Tavernentür aufflog und eine Hoch gewachsene (und sehr breit gebaute) Gestalt im Türrahmen regelrecht ausfüllte. In der Hand hatte er einen Hammer, der so groß war, dass er ihn mit beiden Händen im Schlamm hinter sich herziehen musste. Es war Arthas, der Sohn des Königs von Lordaeron. Was zur Hölle machte er hier? Er durchkämmte mit seinen allesüberblickenden Augen die Taverne und blieb dann auf Kel'Thusad hängen. Sein Blick verfinsterte sich und sein Gesicht verzog sich zu einer Fratze. Er deutete mit seinen breiten Wurstfingern auf Kel.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: "Da ist ja der Schlingel! Schnappt ihn" [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kel sprang vom Sessel auf, drehte sich um, stolperte über das Tischbein, und fiel der Länge nach hin. Aber so schnell konnte ich gar nicht schauen, da war er schon auf den Beinen und wie ein junger Hirsch aus dem Fenster gesprungen. Arthas war ihm mit einem ganzen Bataillon an Soldaten hinterhergejagt. Nur eins verstehe ich bis heute nicht. Mussten die alle durch das Fenster springen anstatt um das Haus zu laufen?[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich schüttelte den Kopf über diese abstrakte Situation. Aber ich grinste. Das war ich Kel vergönnt. Immerhin hat er mit dem Pokal abgeluchst. Ich entschied nach Hause zu gehen. Nur komisch dass die Einwohner so abgemagert sind, herumtorkeln und alle "Brainzzzz" murmeln.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich wollte gerade den Schlüssel bei meinem Häuschen rüberdrehen, als ich ein immer lauter werdendes Surren wahrnahm. Ich dachte erst in hatte ein pfeifen im Ohr. Dann gab es plötzlich einen Knall und es wurde mir schwarz vor Augen.[/font]

[font="Courier New, monospace"]
Kapitel 2 ist bereits fertig, aber ich möchte nicht leser damit abschrecken, gleich einen so langen Text lesen zu müssen^^ Sollte Interesse bestehen, werde ich es veröffentlichen [/font]

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Liebe Grüße[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Mafloni

[/font]


----------



## Deck5 (13. November 2010)

schönegeschichte jedoch bezweifle ich das es fernseher gab .
humor ist auch dabei aber..
ich versteh das nicht so ganz was ist mit 
Zitat: damit ich meine Knochen trocknen kann
UND Zitat :Nur komisch dass die Einwohner so abgemagert sind, herumtorkeln und alle "Brainzzzz" murmel
Oder ist da schon eine guhl invasion oder so ausgebrochen wegen dem wahrscheinlichen kampf mit arthas??


----------



## Mafloni (13. November 2010)

Hallo Deck, in dieser Geschichte ist nicht alles ernst zu nehmen. Um deine Fragen aufzuklären:

schönegeschichte jedoch bezweifle ich das es fernseher gab
-) mir ist bewusst dass es keine Fernseher gibt. Deshalb hab ich ja im nächsten Satz geschrieben "ein was?" mit einem anschließenden "vergessen sies". Es war einfach eine Anspielung auf die reale Welt.

Zitat: damit ich meine Knochen trocknen kann
-) es hat ja in dieser szene wie aus eimern geschüttet. Es gibt eine Art Sprichwort das besagt "Bis auf die Knochen durchnässt sein". Er war also nur durch und durch nass

Nur komisch dass die Einwohner so abgemagert sind, herumtorkeln und alle "Brainzzzz" murmel
Oder ist da schon eine guhl invasion oder so ausgebrochen wegen dem wahrscheinlichen kampf mit arthas??
-) Dies ist etwass schwierig zu erklären. In Warcraft 3 hatte Arthas in Brill das erste Mal Kontakt mit der Geißel. Dort stellt er auch KelThuzad und richtet ihn hin. Meine Geschichte setzt Am selben Tag ein, nur ein paar Stunden früher. 
Die Wahrheit ist: man weiß nicht wie die ersten Geißeldiener entstanden. Wie es vor sich ging sei jedem seiner Phantasie überlassen. Ich bin von der Auffassung ausgegangen dass durch Kels bloße Anwesenheit sich die Leute in Untote verwandeln.
Das mit dem "Brainzzzz" ist eine Andeutung auf das Spiel "Pflanzen gegen Zombies". Gilt als absoluter Klassiker. Da muss mal Pflanzen im Vorgarten pflanzen und mit denen Zombies bekämpfen, die das Gehirn des Spielers haben wollen. Und in diesem Spiel haben die Zombies immer "Brains" gerufen. Und in manchen Foren wird hier spaßhalber immer "Brainzzz" geschrieben.

Mir ist klar dass einiges für manch einen nicht ganz verständlich ist. Aber ich werd euch unklare Punkte gerne erklären ^^.


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Elroth (23. November 2010)

auch von meiner Seite besteht weiteres Interesse 

Klar, ist keine komplett ernst zu nehmende Geschichte, aber wüsste trotzdem gerne, wie es weitergeht :-)


----------



## Mafloni (25. November 2010)

Hurraaa ^^ es besteht wirklich Interesse. Das freut mich :-) 
Dann möchte ich euch nicht weiter auf die Folter spannen. Los gehts!

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 2 - eine seltsame Reise[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich ohnmächtig war, beziehungsweise warum. Als ich wieder wach wurde, hockte ich in einem vergleichsweise bunten Raum. Das Design ähnelte in keinster Weise dem, was ich bisher gesehen, geschweige denn gehört habe. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich ging langsam in dem Raum herum und bewunderte die einzigartige Architektur des Umgebung. Irgendwann stieg ich irgendwo drauf und hörte daraufhin ein schrilles quietschen. Ich sprang erschrocken zurück. Es stellte sich heraus, dass ich auf einen Gnom getreten bin. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Gnom: "Bist du wahnsinnig? kannst du nicht aufpassen? Was fällt dir ein auf mich drauf zusteigen? Hast du keine Augen im Kopf? Ich schlafe hier gemütlich und plötzlich trampelt so ein Rohling auf einem rum! Fändest du das angenehm?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich völlig trocken: „Tut mir leid, ich hab dich nicht gesehen. Aber für einen Gnom bist du auch sehr winzig..."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Gnom: "Wie hast du mich gerade genannt? Winzig? NIEMAND NENNT MILLHAUS MANASTURM WINZIG!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich völlig perplex: "...es tut mir leid... wo bin ich hier eigentlich?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Gnom entspannte sich: "Du hattest das Glück von Außerirdischen entführt zu werden. Glaub es oder glaub es nicht. Aber ich sag dir eins. Die ganzen Gerüchte über UFO-Sichtungen der vergangenen 50 Jahre sind wahr. Warum denkst du wohl wäre ich wohl hier. Ich bin hier schon sein über 10 Jahren..."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "10 JAHRE? Ich hab nicht vor hier zu bleiben. Ich muss hier raus!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Versuchs doch, ich hab die Hoffnung bereits aufgegeben gerettet zu werden. Umso mehr freut es mich, dass ich nach so langer Zeit endlich jemanden von meiner Welt wiedersehe."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Und wo bin ich hier?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Auf einem Raumschiff."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Geht's vielleicht etwas präziser?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Was willst du eigentlich genau wissen? Die Außeririschen nennen sich selbst die Naaru, und tuckern im wirbelnden Nether mit ihren extragalaktischen Raumschiff herum, um hier und da mal bei einem Planeten Halt zumachen, um zu Forschungszwecken nichtsahnende Gnome zu entführen, um..."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich unterbrach ihn: "Schon gut, schon gut, ich hab's verstanden, so präzise hätte ich es gar nicht gebraucht."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Mir scheint, du bist auch nie zufrieden."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Plötzlich rumpelte es und es ertönte wieder das altbekannte surren. Ich hatte bereits Angst wieder ohnmächtig zu werden. Ich wünschte, ich wäre es. Vor uns beginnt sich gerade etwas zu materialisieren.[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Heute sind sie fleißig. Wie es scheint haben sie wieder ein besonderes Exemplar eigefangen. Vielleicht eine hübsche Gnomin, ich könnte etwas Abwechslung gebrauchen..."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich überhörte die bissige Bemerkung. Ich war einfach zu sehr von dem Schauspiel gebannt, das sich vor mir bot. Es materialisierte sich irgendein abgrundtief hässliches Monster, für das ich gar keine Worte fand.[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich hörte nur eine bebende Stimme im Raum:[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Stimme 1: "Verdammt M'uru, ich hab dir schon 1000 Mal gesagt, LASS DIE FINGER VON DEM PLANETEN CHAR. Wir hatten schon einmal Probleme mit den Zerg hier, und jetzt schicke ihn gefälligst wieder zurück."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Stimme 2: Tut mir leid D'ore, soll nicht wieder vorkommen"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Dann war es wieder still im Raum, und der "Zerg" wie sie ihn nannten, war wieder verschwunden. Wie wir bemerkten, hat er aber irgendwas zurück gelassen. Es scheinen eine Art Körner, oder Nüsse zu sein. Ich dachte mir nicht viel dabei, ich ging hin und nahm sie vom Boden. Da sie sehr lecker aussehen biss ich mal in eine hinein.[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Plötzlich wurde ich von einem schwall intensiver Genüsse übermannt. Es war sooo lecker! Ein intensives, herbes Aroma, mit einem angenehm bitteren Nachgeschmack. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Kaffee!", entwich es mir, "ich nenne es Kaffee."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Warum Kaffee?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Keine Ahnung, einfach so."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Lass mich mal kosten."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich gab ihm eine Bohne, der sie in der Hand drehte und erwartungsvoll hineinbiss. Er kaute sie durch, verdrehte die Augen und begann zu würgen und zu spucken.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Köstlich? Das ist das widerlichste was ich in meinem Leben je gegessen hab. Wie kannst du nur auf den Gedanken kommen, dass das Zeug, das du mir gerade verabreicht hast, köstlich sein kann?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Ich denke, ihr Gnome habt einfach andere Geschmacksknospen... Aber ich sage dir, ich werde mit diesen Bohnen das Geschäft meines Lebens machen. Und mir ist auch schon eine Idee gekommen wie man sie verarbeiten und vermarkten kann. Ich werde sie klitzeklein reiben, sie in einen Filter geben und dann heißes Wasser darüber laufen lassen. Das Gebräu, mit Zucker und Milch verfeinert, muss ja ein wahres Göttergetränk abgeben."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bei dieser Erklärung begann der Gnom zu röcheln.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Na grüß Gott, du hast Ideen."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Wer ist Gott?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Vergiss es. Fakt ist, dass dir keiner das Zeugs abkaufen wird."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Ich hatte eine Vision. Und ich weiß, dass ich dieser Vision folgen muss. Das ist alles was ich dazu sage."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Das Gespräch verstummte wieder. Die Zeit verging elend langsam. Ich hätte ja gerne Skat mit dem Gnomen gespielt, aber ich hatte leider meine Karten nicht dabei. Zumindest hab ich herausgefunden, dass Millhaus ein kleiner Amateurmagier ist, der sich im Zirkus mit billigen Tricks die Leute unterhielt. Seine Spezialität ist es scheinbar, Gegenstände erscheinen und wieder verschwinden zu lassen. Meine Gedanken wurden von einem drückenden Gefühl unterbrochen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: Du Millhaus, wo kann man hier eigentlich aufs Klo gehen?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus brach in schallendes Gelächter aus. "Ein Klo? Es gibt kein Klo auf diesem verdammten Schiff!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Und was ist mit dir? Willst du mir weiß machen, dass du die letzten 10 Jahre nicht musstest? „[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Nö. ich mache es anders. Wie du weißt, bin ich Magier. Und ich zaubere mir immer Essen und Trinken her, von dem ich mich ernähre. Der Vorteil an der Geschichte ist: Ich esse es, und nach einiger Zeit verschwindet es wieder. Sprich, das Problem, das du jetzt hast, erledigt sich bei mir von ganz alleine."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Wenn du schon so ein ach so guter Magier bist, hättest du dann die Güte mir ein Klo herbei zu zaubern?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Sonst noch etwas? Hättest du gerne parfümiertes Klopapier dazu? Oder Klosteine mit Himbeergeschmack?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Mir egal, lass dir was einfallen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er überlegte kurz, und schnippte dann mit den Fingern. Und plötzlich war das drückende Gefühl weg.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Besser so?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Eindeutig, was hast du mit mir gemacht?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Gar nichts, ich hab dir doch vorher gesagt, ich kann Sachen herzaubern, und Sachen wegzaubern... Und in Zukunft iss bei mir mit, dann hast du solche Probleme nicht mehr."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Jetzt wo du es sagst hab ich tatsächlich Hunger. Was hast du im Angebot?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Also...falls du Lust auf was Süßes hast, empfehle ich Manalutscher. Sollte es etwas deftiger haben möchtest Manakekse. Als Hauptspeise empfehle ich die Manastrudel und als Beilage Manakuchen."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Gibts auch irgendwas ohne Mana?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Früher konnte ich in der Tat noch eine ganze andere Palette an Lebensmitteln herbeizaubern. Nur beim letzten Patch meinten die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, der Magier soll erst ab Level 40 Essen herbeizaubern können, und das Essen soll nur mehr aus Mana bestehen. Die Zeiten, wo es Pumpernickel, Sprudelwasser und Co. gibt, sind endgültig vorbei."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "du redest wirr."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: "Es ist wirklich so. Wenn du willst schreibe ich einem GM ein Ticket, dass er es dir bestätigen kann."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: "Wo bin ich hier nur gelandet. Sitze hier in irgendeinem Raumschiff, in Gesellschaft eines verrückten Gnomes, der von einer höheren Macht palavert. wenn du mich fragst solltest du mal einen Arzt aufsuchen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die Diskussion ging noch gefühlte drei Stunden so weiter, bis wir uns entschlossen das Thema einfach auf sich beruhen zu lassen. Irgendwann wurde ich dann von dem altbekannten Surren aufgeweckt. Wieder hat sich die unbekannte Maschine in Bewegung gesetzt, um uns das nächste Grauen um die Ohren zu hauen. Und ich sollte Recht behalten. Es manifestierte sich eine Art Riesenkäfer, keine Ahnung was das war. Millhaus sprang hingegen panisch einen Schritt zurück und starrte den Neuankömmling mit großen Augen an. [/font] 

 „[font="Courier New, monospace"]Verabschiede dich von deinem Leben." stotterte er. „Das hier ist ein waschechter Quiraj."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Davon hab ich in einer alten Legende gehört. Aber sind die nicht ausgestorben?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: „Man wusste es nicht, man vermutete es nur. Doch sie haben gelebt. In einer alten Festung in Silithus namens Ahn'Quiraj. Wenn die Naaru einen Quiraj fangen konnten, heißt das, dass es die Quiraj geschafft haben, aus ihrem Gefängnis zu entkommen. Beziehungsweise, dass der Schutzwall bröckelt."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Quiraj, drehte sich zu uns um. Wenn ein Käfer verwirrt blicken konnte, dann tut er es gerade. Auf alle Fälle bilde ich mir ein, er hat mit seinen Augen geglubscht. Kann er das überhaupt? Aber er fasste sich erstaunlich schnell. Sein Blick wanderte umher und blieb an uns heften. In seinen Augen flackerte Zorn.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Quiraj: „Ihr gehört zu denjenigen, die uns einst nach Ahn'Quiraj verbannt haben. Ihr habt verhindert, dass wir in Kalimdor ein neues Weltreich errichten. Für diese Sühne wird es für mich eine Freude sein, euch langsam und Qualvoll das Leben aus eurem Fleisch zu saugen. Zittert vor Horizontiss, dem Herold von C'Tun."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich ging in Kampfhaltung. Millhaus hingegen begann irgendein seltsames Ritual.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: „beschäftige ihn, ich brauch noch kurz, um mich auf den Kampf vorzubereiten." – er aktivierte seine Frostrüstung.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Quiraj stürmt an, ich sprang zur Seite – und der Herold stürmte vorbei an die gegenüberliegende Wand. Ein Knall ging durch das Raumschiff. Man hörte das verbiegen von Stahl. Millhaus schien das alles völlig unberührt zu lassen. Vollkommen unbekümmert begann er, sich ein paar Manatränke herbeizuzaubern.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Verdammt noch mal, tu endlich weiter!"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: !Nur Geduld, ich brauch etwas Mana, sonst kann ich nicht kämpfen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mit diesen Worten setzte er sich provokant vor mir auf den Boden und schlürfte irgend ein Managebräu. Der Herold war inzwischen wieder auf den Beinen. Ich stellte mich ihn tapfer entgegen. Plötzlich wurden meine Hände schwer. Ich blickte hinunter und entdeckte dass ich plötzlich Schwert und Schild in der Hand hatte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Millhaus, das geht eindeutig auf deine Kappe, nicht wahr?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Gnom grinste nur heiter. Ich hob den Schild und parierte den ersten Hieb des Vorderbeins des Herolds. Dann tauchte ich unter der Deckung hervor, um mit dem Schwert nach ihm zu stoßen. Gekonnt wich der Feind aus. Wir umkreisten uns wie zwei hungrige Wölfe, die um ein verletztes Beutetier kämpfen. Stießen zu, wichen aus. Der ganze Kampf glich einem absurden, aber dennoch eleganten Tanz.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich spürte irgend etwas eiskaltes an meiner linken Wange vorbeizischen, bevor es einen gedämpften Knall gab und der Herold angeschlagen grunzte. Ich drehte mich um und blickte in die Augen eines kleinen entschlossenen Gnom-Magiers, der bereit war bis zum bitteren Ende zu kämpfen. Sein Körper schien von Blitzen durchzuckt zu werden, die das Gefühl vermitteln, dass der Gnom es mit jedem noch so übermächtigen Gegner aufnehmen zu können. Er fokussierte einen weiteren Frostblitz, mit dem er den Herold am Boden festfror. Dann ging alles ganz schnell. Der Gnom ließ eine ganze Kette von Angriffen auf den Gegner los, der unter jedem Schlag zuckte und aufstöhnen ließ. An mehreren Stellen seines Körpers tropfte dunkles Blut. Den Kampf hätte Millhaus mit Leichtigkeit gewonnen, wäre der Kampf nicht auf unerwartete Weise unterbrochen worden. Es ertönte eine Stimme im Raum, bei der ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich sie nicht nur in meinem Kopf hörte. [/font] 

 „[font="Courier New, monospace"]Fürchtet euch nicht, ehrenwehrte Wesen. Ich bin D'ore, Abgesandte der Naaru. Bitte stellt die Kämpfe ein, es gibt keinen Grund euch das Leben zu nehmen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Im Raum begann ein Licht zu leuchten, das mir sofort das Gefühl von Frieden und Geborgenheit vermittelte. Ein Leuchtwesen erschien, bei dem ich instinktiv zu wissen schien, dass es sich hier um einen sagenumwobenen Naaru handeln musste. [/font] 
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]D'ore nähert sich dem Herold, der ein paar Schritte zurückging bis er an der Wand stand. Sie begann in einem blendenden Licht zu leuchten, das uns zwang unsere Augen abzuwenden. Als der Lichtblitz vorüber war, wagten wir es wieder, zu sehen was passiert war. Der Herold war wieder geheilt, doch das Licht schien ihn nicht zu besänftigen. So sehr es der Naaru auch versuchte. Im Gegenteil, er schien die neu genutzte Kraft dazu nutzen zu wollen erneut anzugreifen. Aber der Herold schien zu wissen, dass er gegen das Lichtwesen keine Chance hatte – zumindest nicht alleine. Im Hintergrund schien er zu spüren, dass es an Bord noch jemanden gab, der gegenüber D'ore Hass empfand, auch wenn er es gut verheimlichte. Horizontiss streckte seine Fühler aus, nur um dann in dieser Position zu verweilen. Keiner wusste was passierte, solange bis hinter D'ore ein zweiter Naaru erschien. Doch dieser hatte sich in furchtbarer Weise verändert. Er strahlte nicht im vollendetem Licht, sondern in abgrundtiefer Finsternis. Der Herold nutzte seinen Hass aus, um es nach außen zu kehren und ihn zu seinem Verbündeten zu machen. Dann ging alles sehr schnell. Der neu erschienene Naaru – sein Name war M'uru, attackierte seine Gefährtin, tötete sie in einem grellem Licht aus Finsternis, bevor er sich gegen uns wandte und uns ebenfalls vernichten wollte. Millhaus rief mir zu dass ich mich nicht bewegen sollte, und dass er uns hier raus bringen sollte. Er öffnete ein Portal.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Millhaus: „Rein mit dir! Schlag hier keine Wurzeln. Ich komme gleich nach." [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Nach kurzem Zögern sprang ich und fiel in ein abgrundtiefes Loch. Wie ich zurück kam weiß ich nicht, aber als ich meine Augen öffnete, stand ich in Eisenschmiede. Millhaus konnte ich aber nirgendwo finden. Wie es scheint, hat er es nicht geschafft. Ich schaute zu Boden, wo ich bemerkte, dass irgend etwas zu Boden getropft ist. Doch es ist kein Regen wie ich vermutete, sondern meine Tränen.[/font]


----------



## Mafloni (25. November 2010)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 3 – Im Zeichen des Kaffees[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Nach diesem Verlust verweilte ich einige Zeit in Eisenschmiede. Einerseits weil ich versuchte, mich mit dem vermeintlichen Tod von Millhaus auseinanderzusetzen, andererseits auch, um Nachforschungen über die Kaffeebohnen zu machen, die ich auf meinen Trip in eine weit, weit entfernte Galaxie aufgelesen hatte. Denn mit dem guten halben Kilo, das ich bekommen hab, bin ich weit von meinem Wunsch entfernt, das Geschäft meines Lebens zu machen. Leider waren meine Anstrengungen umsonst. Ich fand keinerlei Ansatz, wie ich meine Forschungen fortsetzen sollte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Eines Tages war ich wieder in der Zentralbibliothek von Eisenschmiede, um zum X-ten Mal sämtliche Buchbände zu wälzen, in der Hoffnung, irgendwas über diese sonderbaren Bohnen rauszufinden. Ich wälzte gerade ein Buch mit dem vielsagenden Titel „Gaumenfreuden die nicht von dieser Welt zu stammen scheinen", als hinter mir jemand zum wiederholten Male zu fluchen und zu zetern anfing. Langsam raubte mir der Typ auch die Nerven, ging das Theater schon den ganzen Vormittag. Mein Blick in die Richtung der Person offenbarte einen sehr gut gebauten Zwerg, der nur mit einer braunen Lederhose und Hut ausgestattet war. Ein Blick auf seinen Oberkörper offenbarte ein noch nie dagewesenes Sixpack, das jeden Fitnesstrainer vor Neid erblassen lassen würde. Seine Arme waren muskulöser als die von Arnold Schwarzenegger. In seinem Gesicht befand sich ein brauner buschiger Bart, der bis zu seinem Bauchnabel hing. Neben ihm am Tisch lehnte eine Spitzhacke, die groß genug war, um das Gefühl zu vermitteln, dass dieser Zwerg die Tiefenbahn im Alleingang gegraben hat.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]In diesem Augenblick schlug der Zwerg sein Buch zu und ließ es neben dem Tisch auf den Boden fallen. Ich erhaschte den Blick auf ein verzweifeltes Gesicht, bevor es sich in den Händen vergrub. Irgendwie berührte mich die Person. Zumindest so viel, um aufzustehen und mich auf die gegenüberliegende Seite seines Tisches zu setzen. Ich schnappte meine Thermokanne und stellte sie mit einem lauten Knall neben ihm. Der Zwerg blickte auf, um anschließend mit den Augen an der Kanne kleben zu bleiben. Er wendete verwundert den Blick zu mir um und ich nickte ihm zu. Vorher noch unsicher nahm er die Kanne in die Hand, um einen starken Schluck davon zu nehmen. Auf einmal schien die ganze Verzweiflung aus seinem Gesicht gewichen zu sein. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zwerg: „Ich weiß zwar nicht was das für ein Zeugs ist, aber es schmeckt vorzüglich. Besser noch. Es ist besser als alles andere was ich bisher in meinem Leben getrunken hab. Darf ich wissen was das ist?"
Ich: „Kaffee."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Verwirrung machte sich in ihm breit: „Noch nie davon gehört."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Würde mich auch wundern, wenn. Das ist der erste Prototyp eines Getränks, das ich entwickelt habe. Es gibt leider nur ein Problem.", mein Gesicht wurde traurig „Ich hab nur mehr sehr wenig von der Hauptzutat, und ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich mehr davon bekommen kann."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Zwerg lauschte gespannt meinen Worten.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zwerg: „Vielleicht kann ich dir helfen. Hast du deine Zutat dabei? Ich bin auf dieser Welt viel herumgekommen und hab schon sehr viel gesehen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich dir den richtigen Weg weisen kann."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mein Gefühl sagte mir, ihn zu vertrauen. Ich griff in meine Gesäßtasche und zog einen braunen Lederbeutel hervor. Den Inhalt schüttete ich vor dem Zwerg auf den Tisch. Interessiert nahm dieser eine Bohne in die Hand, um sie von allen Seiten zu betrachten. Zu meiner Überraschung zog er eine Art Mini-Mikroskop hervor, das er sich wie ein Monokel ins Auge quetschte, um anschließend die Bohne erneut, aber viel gründlicher zu betrachten. Das einzige was er in den nächsten zehn Minuten von sich gab, waren unregelmäßige „mhm's", „aha's" und „oh ja's." Plötzlich gab er einen jubelnden Aufschrei von sich. Nachdem er sein Vergrößerungsglas auf den Tisch gestellt hat, blickte er mir tief in die Augen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zwerg: „Meinen Glückwunsch, du hast einem alten Zwerg einen neuen Lebensinhalt gegeben. Seit Monaten bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Abenteuer, wurde aber nie fündig. Seit Wochen sitze ich hier regelmäßig in der Bibliothek, aber ich habe keinerlei Mysterien entdeckt, die es wert sind, erforscht zu werden."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er machte mir die Aufforderung, die Kaffeebohne ebenfalls mit dem Vergrößerungsglas anzuschauen. Er drehte sie in der Hand und deutete auf eine bestimmte Stelle. Als ich den entsprechende Ausschnitt vergrößerte, konnte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen. Auf der Bohne stand geschrieben „Made in Pantheon!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zwerg: „Das Pantheon ist der Sitz der Titanen. Bisher hielt man es für eine Legende. Diese Bohne beweist, dass sie wahr ist. Und dieser Spur werde ich nachgehen. Aber dafür brauche ich deine Hilfe. Erzähle mir woher du diese Bohnen hast."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich erzählte ihm alles von meiner Reise. Ich hatte schon Angst, dass er mich für verrückt hält. Aber er saß nur da und hörte interessiert zu. Zu hören, dass die Bohnen von einem Planeten namens „Char" zu stammen scheinen, ließ seine Augen weiten. Die Titanen haben anscheinend tatsächlich nicht nur Azeroth erschaffen. Als ich ihm von einem lebendigen Quiraj erzählte begann er zu zittern.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zwerg: „Und du bist dir sicher, dass das ein Quiraj war?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher. Zumindest bezeichnete sie der Gnom so, der bei mir war. Und er erwähnte in seinem Zusammenhang Ahn'Quiraj."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zwerg: „Uhhh, das ist nicht gut, gar nicht gut. Ich glaube ich werde dieser sagenumwobenen Stadt in Silithus mal einen Besuch abstatten. Und anschließend werde ich sehen, was ich über die Titanen herausfinden kann. Was dein Kaffeeproblem betrifft... da kann ich dir in der Tat weiterhelfen. Geh zu Apotheker Putress in Sturmwind... benutz die Tiefenbahn um dorthin zu gelangen... und sag ihm dass ich dich geschickt hab. Er ist ein alter Schulfreund von mir. Er schuldet mir noch was. Er ist ein hervorragender Chemiker und kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Diese Bohnen sind definitiv pflanzlicher Natur. Du kannst sie also selbst anbauen und aufziehen. Und der Apotheker kann dir herausfinden WIE du das machst."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er rieb sich voller Vorfreude die Hände.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zwerg: „Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich nach Zul'Gurub und Azjol Nerub noch weitere Abenteuer bestreiten werde."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich schluckte. „Bist du etwa...?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er grinste: „Ja, ich bin Brann Bronzebart."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich folgte seinem Rat. Ich fuhr nach Sturmwind und hielt dem besagten Apotheker die Bohnen unter die Nase. Er half mir mit überraschenden Eifer, wollte aber als Gegenleistung für seine Hilfe die hälfte der Bohnen. Ein Preis, dem ich wehmütig zustimmen musste. Dafür weiß ich jetzt, wie die Aufzucht einer Kaffeeplantage funktioniert. Und das war mir der Preis für die Information mehr als wert. Doch wofür Putress die Bohnen brauchte, verschwieg er mir. Doch er versicherte mir, dass er für die Bohnen eine andere Verwendung haben wird als ich. Ich müsste ihn nicht als Konkurrent fürchten.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Gerüchten zufolge soll Putress vier Jahre später in Unterstadt eifrig an einer neuen Seuche geforscht haben, ihm aber sein Durchbruch erst gelungen sein, als ihm unbeabsichtigt eine Kaffeebohne in den Kessel fiel. [/font]


----------



## Mafloni (25. November 2010)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 4 - Auf nach Hause[/font]

[font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die Reise mit den Naaru hat zum Teil mein Zeitverständnis stark durcheinander gewirbelt. Die letzte interessante Nachricht, die mir nach meiner Ankunft in Eisenschmiede zu Ohren gekommen ist, war der Aufstand in Stratholme. Soweit ich informiert bin, hat Arthas dort eine Razzia durchgeführt, nachdem die meisten der dort ansässigen Einwohner zu viel vom falschen Gras erwischt hatten und die Einwohner vergleichsweise aggressiv und angriffslustig wurden. Eigentlich sollte die ganze Situation friedlich gelöst werden, doch als ein-zwei Einwohner es wagten, Arthas einen „Blondschopf" zu schimpfen ist er ausgerastet. Uther, der diese Situation zur persönlichen Belustigung gänzlich auskostete, wurde daraufhin unehrenhaft aus Arthas' Dienst entlassen. Über die weiteren Vorgehensweise von Arthas weiß man leider nichts. Wie Arthas in einem Interview bekannt gab, wurden die „besonders garstigen" dingfest gemacht und der Gerechtigkeit zugeführt. Was man darunter versteht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich vermute, dass die vorerst unter Hausarrest gestellt wurden, denn die Stadt ist berstend voll wie eh und je. Im Gegenteil. Ich hab gehört, dass es seit letzter Zeit einen regen Zulauf der absonderlichsten Gestalten geben soll. So sollen sich sowohl viele, schon fast zum Skelett abgemagerte Einwanderer, als auch einige… sagen wir mal… monströse Persönlichkeiten in Stratholme eingefunden haben. Ich hab auch gehört dass jetzt im Stadtkern ein neues Fleischhaus – also eine Fleischerei gebaut wird. Der Inhaber soll niemand geringerer als Rammstein sein. Vom Sänger zum Fleischer... mit seiner Karriere geht es wohl auch ständig bergab... Meines Erachtens nach ist infolgedessen die Lebensqualität in Stratholme stark gegen null gerutscht. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Auf alle Fälle war ich kurz nach dem Besuch bei Putress wieder auf dem Weg nach Hause nach Brill. Zu dieser Zeit gab es noch einen regen Schiffverkehr zwischen Sturmwind und Lordaeron, von daher dauerte die Reise etwa fünf Tage. Hätte sie länger gedauert, wäre ich vermutlich verhungert. Ich wurde bereits durchs betreten des Schiffs seekrank und bekam die folgenden Tage keinen Bissen mehr runter. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich war froh, als ich wieder in Brill ankam. Mein Gehöft liegt südwestlich des Stillwassertümpels in Tirisfal. Der Tümpel war zu dieser Zeit noch ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel von Familien, die an seinem Ufern picknickten und den jüngeren der Familie an schönen Sommertagen das schwimmen beibrachten. Mein Haus lag nahezu ideal an der Hauptverkehrsstraße nach Lordaeron. Dort wurde übrigens regelmäßig ein Bauernmarkt abgehalten, bei dem die Bauern einem regelrechten Preiskampf unterlegen waren. Deshalb war der Preisvergleich bei uns ganz besonders wichtig.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Als ich nun endlich daheim war, hielt ich kurz inne. Nachdem ich mich versichert hatte, dass ich nicht gleich wieder durch die Naaru entführt wurde, wagte ich es, den Schlüssel umzudrehen und einzutreten. Mein erster Gedanke: „Verdammt ist's hier staubig."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich wollte grad den Staubwedel auspacken, als mir jemand von hinten eine leichenblasse (und ebenso kalte) Hand auf die Schultern legte. Ich spürte es deutlich, wie sich mir vom Rücken bis zum Kopf nacheinander die Nackenhaare aufstellten, und ich einiges an Farbe verlor. Ich machte erst mal einen unkontrollierten Satz nach vorne, bevor ich mich umdrehte, und bei dem grässlichen Anblick, den mir mein gegenüber bot, am liebsten In Ohnmacht gefallen wäre. Es blieb nur dabei, dass mir der Atem stockte. Es handelt sich hier um einen Herren im klassischen Bauerngewand, welches man traditionell auf dem Felde trägt. Seine Haut hatte eine klassische Bildschirmbräune, sprich, sie war schneeweiß. Sein Gesicht war eingefallen, und seine tot wirkenden Augen lagen tief in seinen Höhlen. Den zweiten Schrecken jagte er mir ein, als er das unmögliche tat, mich angrinste und tatsächlich sprechen konnte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bauer: „Na na, nur nicht erschrecken Bursche, ich tu dir schon nichts. Hat dich mein Anblick erschreckt? Dann tut es mir leid."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er lässt traurig seine Schultern hängen. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bauer „Ich weiß wie ich aussehe, aber dafür kann ich nichts. Vor kurzem ging hier eine schwere Krankheit um. Viele Leute starben oder wurden um den Verstand gebracht. Ich bin der Einzige hier, von dem ich weiß, dass er noch bei klarem Verstand ist."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er bleckte die Zähne und lächelte. Beiläufig musste ich feststellen, dass dieser das wohl perfekteste Zahngebiss auf diesem Planeten besitzen muss. So strahlend weiße und vollkommene Zähne hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Was hier geschehen ist tut mir leid" erwiderte ich. „Aber das erklärt noch immer nicht, wer Sie sind, und was Sie in meinem Haus zu suchen haben."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bauer: „Nenn mich einfach Hänsel Bauer. So nennen mich alle, und einen anderen Namen hab ich nicht. Ich war einst ein Landwirt auf Agamands Hof. Als dort die Krankheit ausbrach bin ich geflohen. Trotzdem wurde ich selbst schwer krank, so krank, dass ich für ein paar Tage das Bewusstsein verlor. Ich hatte panische Angst zu sterben. Vermutlich lag es an meinem Überlebenswillen, dass ich noch hier auf Erden weile. Doch ich musste schon bald feststellen, dass mein Schicksal weit schlimmer war als der Tod selbst. Ich bin... zu etwas anderem geworden."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Als ihn die Trauer übermannte, entschloss ich, dieses Thema auf sich beruhen zu lassen. Ich ging zu ihm hin und legte ihm die Hand auf die Schulter. (gleichzeitig einen Brechreiz unterdrückend, als mir ein bestialischer Verwesungsgestank entgegenschlug)[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Können Sie mit einem Spaten umgehen? Ich könnte jemanden gebrauchen, der das kleine Feld hinter meinem Haus bewirtschaftet. Sie müssen nur die spezielle Saat, die ich züchten möchte, hegen und pflegen. Als Gegenleistung dürfen Sie bei mir wohnen mit freier Logis und 20% Gewinnbeteiligung."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Nachdem mir Hänsel praktisch sofort zugestimmt hatte, an meiner Seite zu bleiben, begann ich ihn in mein Kaffeegeschäft einzuweihen. Als ich mit der Erzählung fertig war, bleckte er erneut vielsagend mit seinen Zähnen und machte sich an die Arbeit, meinen Plan zu verwirklichen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel stellte sich als überaus eifriger Geselle heraus. Unter seinen Armen begann die Saat zu sprießen und im rasanten Tempo in die Höhe zu schießen. Was mich aber noch mehr an der ganzen Geschichte verwundert: Hänsel hat bisher noch kein einziges Mal geschlafen, geschweige denn gegessen. Anfangs versuchte ich noch hinter sein Geheimnis zu kommen, aber jedes Mal lächelte er nur traurig und ging wieder an die Arbeit. Auch wenn Hänsel wie ein Wasserfall plappert, hab ich mich damit abgefunden, dass er mir diesen Teil seines Lebens verschweigt.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Als wir unsere ersten ertragreichen Ernten eingefahren haben, um ein ganzes Feld zu bewirtschaften, begann ich damit, eine passende Unterkunft für das zukünftige Gasthaus zu suchen. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich mich in ein kleines Häuschen direkt am Eingang zum Schloss einmietete. Der Anfang war hart und ich hatte kaum Kunden. Bis zu diesem schicksalhaften Tag.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Es war ein lauer, sonniger Tag, als sich eine Nachricht im Königreich verkündete: Arthas hat Mal'Ganis besiegt und kehrt soeben nach Lordaeron zurück. Was für eine imposante Erscheinung er nicht war, als er mit seinem Geleit aufmarschierte. Es scheint, niemand konnte ihm seine Aufmerksamkeit von seinem Ziel abwenden – Seinen Vater wiederzusehen und ihm von seinem Erfolg berichten. Doch dann drehte er den Kopf in meine Richtung und blieb wie angewurzelt stehen. [/font] 
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Er hob seinen Zeigefinger und murmelte langsam den Namen meines Gasthauses.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „K.E.V.I.N'S P.U.B."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich sah wie Arthas seine Hand auf seinen Bauch drückte als sich ein grummeln in seiner Magengegend breitmachte, das wohl halb Lordaeron gehört haben musste.[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich konnte es nicht glauben. Der Prinz setzte sich mit seinen beiden Kommandanten in meine Richtung in Bewegung. Ich verbeugte mich als er durch meine Tür schritt.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Prinz Arthas, ich freue mich, euch als meinen Gast begrüßen zu dürfen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas nickte mir nur zu, sagte aber nichts. Er setzte sich an einen kleinen sperrigen Tisch zwischen der Klo und Küchentür. Innerlich grinste ich schon, als ich mir ausmalte, wie viel Kunden ich in Zukunft haben werde, wenn sie erfahren, dass sogar Arthas bei mir zu Tisch isst.[/font]
[font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Prinz buchstabierte mir langsam die Karte, bis er plötzlich, wie von einer Tarantel gestochen, mit seinem Zeigefinger auf die Speisekarte zeigte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das ist, aber das will ich!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ein Blick auf die Karte offenbarte mir, dass er gerne Menü 1 der Speisekarte möchte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Einmal Schnitzel mit Pommes und Salat, kommt sofort. Und als Nachspeise einen Kaiserschmarrn, mit dem Getränk des Hauses – Kaffee." ich blickte Arthas erwartungsvoll an. Und für ihre beiden Begleiter?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas trocken: „Das selbe."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Okay."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Beim Anblick des Schnitzels sah ich seine Augen aufleuchten, die Pommes genoss er, und vom Kaiserschmarrn bestellte er sogar eine zweite Portion. Doch nichts kam dem gleich, als er den ersten Schluck seines Kaffees genommen hatte.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er stand wortlos auf, ging mir entgegen und gab mir einen klaps auf den Rücken, von dem mir die Luft wegblieb.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Großartig, mein Freund. So vorzüglich hab ich noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben gespeist." Er blickte sich skeptisch um sich. „Aber sehr wohl in einer angenehmeren Atmosphäre." [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich schluckte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Nichtsdestotrotz hast du dir soeben meine ungeteilte Freundschaft verdient. Setz dich zu mir und erzähl mir was von dir."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Es stellte sich heraus, dass Arthas zu den redseligeren Menschen gehört. Er erzählte von seinem Einsatz in Nordend, wie er Mal'Ganis jagte und ihn zur strecke brachte. Er erzählte aus seiner frühen Kindheit und den intimsten Vorfällen zwischen ihm und Jaina. Er vertraute mir sein ganzes Leben an, wie es ein kleiner Bruder seinem großen Bruder erzählen würde.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich war so nett Arthas und seinen beiden Kumpanen, Marvyn und Falric, ein Zimmer für die Nacht zu vermieten. Am nächsten Morgen machte sich Arthas zum Aufbruch bereit. Sein Heer wartete noch immer vor der Tür. Ich bilde mir ein, ein „Wird aber auch Zeit. Ich friere mir hier schon den Arsch ab!" gehört zu haben.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kurz nachdem Arthas den Thronsaal betreten hatte, ging eine begeisterte Stimmung durch die Menge. „Der König ist tot, lang lebe der König!" riefen sie.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wie sich herausstellte, erlitt König Therenas einen Herzinfarkt, als Arthas' ersten Worte an den König, nach einer selbstmörderischen Reise um die Welt, folgende waren:[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Also der Kevin macht echt leckere Schnitzel!"[/font]




Weitere Kapitel in Vorbereitung ;-)


----------



## MasterCrain (26. November 2010)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen und würde dir gern meine meinung kundtun 

Dein Text ist leider recht langwierig geschrieben. Du hast einige wirklich gute und komische stellen dabei wie:



> Die Reise mit den Naaru hat zum Teil mein Zeitverständnis stark durcheinander gewirbelt. Die letzte interessante Nachricht, die mir nach meiner Ankunft in Eisenschmiede zu Ohren gekommen ist, war der Aufstand in Stratholme. .............. Meines Erachtens nach ist infolgedessen die Lebensqualität in Stratholme stark gegen null gerutscht.



ansonsten zieht sich das ganze wie ein Kaugummi. Es wirkt fast so als versuchst du krampfhaft bekannte WoW Persönlichkeiten, Ereignisse und Orte in die Geschichte einzubauen, leider wirkt es etwas aufgesetzt. Und auch dein "Einfliesen lassen der Realität" (zB die sache mit dem Fernseher) hat viel potenzial (war schon in Allimania immer ein kracher) aber zur situationskomick oft nicht stimmig. Und bestimmte Sachen lässt du unerklärt im raum stehen (zB Arthas muss Texte langsamm buchstabieren, soll der witzt sein das er nicht richtig lesen kann? oder das er umbedingt Schnitzen, pommes und kaffee will obwohl er nicht weis was es ist, warum will er das umbedingt?)

Ansonsten flüssig geschrieben, lesbar formatiert und keine unangenehm klingenden Sätze.

Mein Tipp an dich. überlege dir immer vorher welche reaktion du bei deinem Leser ereichen wilslt und überleg dir hinterher ob du das geschriebene lustig finden würdest.


Ansonten viel spaß weiterhin und nur nicht entmutigen lassen


----------



## Mafloni (27. November 2010)

Hallo,
danke für deine Kritik. es ist immer gut die meinung von Außenstehenden zu hören.

Einiges kann ich erklären, bei einigem mus ich auch wiedersprechen.



> ansonsten zieht sich das ganze wie ein Kaugummi. Es wirkt fast so als versuchst du krampfhaft bekannte WoW Persönlichkeiten, Ereignisse und Orte in die Geschichte einzubauen,



Das soll der Hintergrund von dem Ganzen sein. Kevin soll bei vielen großen Ereignissen anwesend sein und die unwissentlich beeinflussen. Er soll schuld daran sein dass gewisse Dinge eintreten. Aber ich möchte das ganze auch nicht aufblasen, weshalb ich die "Events" nur am Rande erwähne. So wird nur die Barszene erzählt, obwohl im Hintergrund ganz Brill untergeht und Arthas gegen die Untoten kämpft. Bei Kevin geht das alles relativ spurlos vorüber.



> Und bestimmte Sachen lässt du unerklärt im raum stehen (zB Arthas muss Texte langsamm buchstabieren, soll der witzt sein das er nicht richtig lesen kann?



Vieles darf nicht ganz ernst genommen werden. Aber ja, in meiner Geschichte kann er nur miserabel lesen. (Beweise mir dass es nicht so ist. Hab ihn noch nie einen Text vorlesen hören ^^



> oder das er umbedingt Schnitzen, pommes und kaffee will obwohl er nicht weis was es ist, warum will er das umbedingt?)


Das erklär sichvon selbst mit folgendem Satz im Text: 

Arthas: &#8222;Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das ist, aber das will ich!"

Er war nit der Speisekarte einfach hoffnungslos überfortert, eben weil er nicht gut lesen kann. Ebenso bezweifle ich dass es in WoW Schnitzel mit Pommes gibt...


Ich lasse die Kapitel vorher von mehreren Leuten lesen, bevor ich es poste. Die Meinungen darüber sind, sagen wir gespalten.
Ich bin froh, dass es wirklich Leute gibt, die die ganze Geschichte lesen. Ebenso freue ich mich zu hören dass dir der Schreibstil gefällt.

Ps.: zu zu langwierig geschrieben. Ich habe schon öfters gehört dass die Geschichte zu sehr von einer Extreme ins andere geht. Ich denke das ist einfach der Persönliche Geschmack.

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback und werde auf alle Fälle dein Feedback zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## Mafloni (29. November 2010)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 5 – Reise nach Silbermond[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich hatte vor, in Silbermond Nachforschungen zu betreiben. Ich hatte gehört, dass die Hochelfen ein sehr warmherziges Volk sind und verrückt nach Erdbeereis sind. Also eine perfekte Zielgruppe für meinen neuen Latte Macchiato mit Vanillegeschmack.[/font]

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich hatte vor, mein Monopol am Getränkemarkt mit neuen, besseren Rezepturen zu überschwemmen. Der Schritt ist auch dringend notwendig, wenn ich am Markt standhaft bleiben möchte. Denn wie sich herausstellte, gab Arthas einen grottenschlechten König ab. Die Wirtschaft seines Königreichs ging regelrecht den Bach runter. So auch mein kleiner Ein-Personen-Familienbetrieb, wenn ich nicht entsprechende Maßnahmen setze. Denn durch die Inflation der simplen Währung „Gold" ist das einfache Volk gezwungen, unnötige Kosten zu sparen, wodurch der anfangs rege Zufluss an zahlender Kundschaft langsam aber sicher versiegte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich bat Hänsel, auf mein Feld aufzupassen, während ich mit einem kleinen Pferdegespann, nur mit dem nötigsten ausgestattet, meinen Weg nach Silbermond bestritt (eine halbe Tonne Kaffeebohnen, fünfzig Kilo Vanilleschoten, eine kleine handliche Kaffeemühle, auswaschbare Kaffeefilter, und genügend frische Unterhosen zum wechseln)[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die Anreise ging ohne besondere Zwischenfälle zu Ende. Nur bei dem Übergang nach Quel'Thalas stand ich an der Grenze etwa drei Stunden im Stau. Die Quel'dorei haben zu dieser Zeit die Einwanderpolitik drastisch verschärft. Hauptgrund dafür ist wahrscheinlich Arthas, der durch seine miserable Länderführung bei den Elfen auf nicht auf besonders gutem Fuß stand.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Es dauerte eine Weile, bis ich das Grenztor erreicht hatte. Ich lächelte den grimmigen Zollbeamten unbeholfen an. Zurück kam nur ein verächtliches Zähnefletschen. Ich hab gehört dass sie Quel'dorei nicht gut auf Fremde zu sprechen sind. Man munkelt die Elfen halten sich für was besseres – „VERDAMMTES MANAZUTZELNDES PACK!"[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich war dem Zollbeamten wohl nicht sympathisch. Denn als er mich sah, winkte er mich gleich an den Straßenrand. Zum Glück erhaschte ich einen Blick auf sein Namensschild – Dar'Khan Drathir – Aufsichtsbehörde. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Elfe wollte mich am Anfang gar nicht durchlassen. Schuld daran sind meine Kaffeebohnen. Aber versuch mal, einen Elfen zu erklären, dass es sich hierbei um ein vollkommen ungefährliches Agrarprodukt handelt. Die saftigen „Verwaltungskosten" die er mir anbot, um den Fall schnell abzuwickeln, lehnte ich energisch ab. Ich bin für sowas einfach zu geizig. Meine Fracht wurde konfisziert und auf eine Art Sammelstelle für sichergestellte Ware gebracht. Mir war aber bewusst, dass ohne Bohnen meine Reise nach Silbermond umsonst gewesen wäre. Mir blieb also nichts anderes übrig, als eine Berufung einzulegen – bei der obersten Aufsichtsbehörde. Die Mühlen der Politik mahlen nur langsam, doch die Warterei lohnte sich. Ich hatte das Glück, dass Dar'Khan schon öfters wegen Schmiergeldaktionen vor Gericht stand. Ich bekam meine Bohnen wieder und Dar'Khan wurde zum einfachen Torwächter degradiert. In seinen Augen flackerte ungebändigter Hass, weshalb ich es für das Beste hielt, schnellstmöglich Reißaus zu nehmen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mit meiner kleinen Kaffeemühle (Marke Eigenbau) ausgestattet, war ich eifrig dabei, am Falkenplatz kostenlose Probierdrinks anzubieten. Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. Gut 95% der Bevölkerung verschmähte mein Getränk, einschließlich meines Latte Macchiato. Als Grund gaben sie an, dass meinem Getränk der entsprechende Pepp fehle - es wäre zu wenig manahaltig...[/font]

 „[font="Courier New, monospace"]Mal nachdenken... viele Menschen bevorzugen kohlensäurehaltiges Wasser... vielleicht bevorzugen die Elfen ja manahaliges Wasser... Doch woher nehmen? Gibt es so etwas überhaupt? Mal sehen... die Elfen beziehen ihre Magie aus dem Sonnenbrunnen... folglich sollte das Wasser aus dem Brunnen stark mit arkaner Energie durchzogen sein... jawohl, so muss es gehen!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mein Entschluss stand fest. Ich musste zum Sonnenbrunnen durchdringen, und es irgendwie schaffen, vor dort etwas Wasser abzuzweigen. Wie sich herausstellte, ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Ich stellte ein Ansuchen an die oberste Stelle. An Lor'themar Theron persönlich – der das Ansuchen mit größtem Abscheu abschmettern lies. Die Begründung: Es wäre nicht in seinem Sinne, jedem dahergelaufenen Außenseiter Wasser aus dem Sonnenbrunnen zur Verfügung zu stellen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Geknickt packte ich am nächsten Morgen alles für die Abreise. Hier zu bleiben hat für mich keinen Sinn. Beim Tor angekommen, kam mir Drathir entgegen. Er musterte mich hasserfüllt. Ich betrachtete sein Namensschild, dann ihn, wieder sein Namensschild, und brach in schallendes Gelächter aus.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Na Herr Wachtmeister? Wollen Sie wieder meine Bohnen konfiszieren? Ach ja, stimmt, dass können Sie ja nicht mehr. Sie sind ja nur mehr ein gewöhnlicher Torwächter."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Seine Muskeln spannten sich und er formte seine Hände zu Fäusten. Sein Gesicht hat eine gefährlich dunkelrote Farbe angenommen. Er packte mich am Kragen und zog mich aus dem Wagen. Mit der linken Hand zielte er auf und verpasste mir eine schallende Ohrfeige. Durch den Schlag aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht, fiel in der Länge nach hin. Seine Gestalt baute sich siegessicher über mir auf, doch ich dachte nicht daran, jetzt schon klein bei zu geben. Von meiner ungünstigen Position aus trat ich ihm heftig ins Schienbein. Drathir jaulte auf und sprang einen Schritt zurück. Sofort war ich wieder auf den Beinen. Ich verpasste ihn einen Schlag auf die Nase, die sich daraufhin unwirklich verbog, mit anschließenden Kinnhaken. Der Wachtmeister kippte bewusstlos wie ein Stück Holz nach hinten um.[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]In diesem Moment klopfte irgendjemand an dem schweren Grenztor. Ich hörte eine bekannte Stimme von der anderen Seite rufen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Stimme: „Hallo? Ist hier jemand? Macht doch mal das Tor auf!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich stürmte die Mauer hinauf, da mir die Stimme sehr bekannt vorkam. Oben angekommen, blickte ich den Wall hinunter. Mein Verdacht wurde bestätigt. Dort unten stand Arthas mit seiner ganzen Armee und klopfte energisch an die Tür. Voller Begeisterung rief ich zu ihm runter:[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Hey Arthie, wie geht's dir?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas blickte hoch, und seine grimmige Mine hellte auf. [/font] 


 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Kevin, dich hätte ich hier am wenigsten erwartet. Was machst du hier?" [/font] 
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ich wollte mir von den Elfen etwas Wasser vom Sonnenbrunnen für meinen Kaffee ausborgen, nur leider weigern die sich." [/font] 
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich muss zufällig auch zum Sonnenbrunnen. Wir können ja gemeinsam reisen - würde der verdammte Zollbeamte den ich bestoch... äh... der verdammte Zollbeamte endlich das Tor aufmachen."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Der schläft gerade... musste gestern Überstunden machen... warte, ich mach dir auf."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mit einem Satz war ich unten bei der Tür und legte den Riegel um. Arthas fiel ein Stein von Herzen, als er sah, dass sich das Tor endlich öffnete. Dankend klopfte er mir auf die Schulter. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und jetzt erzähl mir was dich nach Quel'Thalas führt. Du hast gesagt du bist auch auf dem Weg zum Sonnenbrunnen."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Das ist schwierig zu erklären... Man sagt, die Heilkräfte des Brunnens wären so stark, dass sie praktisch einen Toten wiedererwecken können." Er kicherte wie ein Irrer.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich blickte ihn an. „Was ist eigentlich mit deinen Haaren passiert? Die sind plötzlich so weiß."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Nun... die hab ich mir färben lassen. Mal was neues ausprobieren."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und diese blau leuchtenden Augen?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Zu viele Wick Blau Halsbonbons genascht."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ich verstehe. Du machst also eine Art Kur?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „So ähnlich. Nicht ich brauche eine Kur, sondern ein Begleiter von mir."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich blickte über seine Schulter: „Und deine Armee? Die sehen auch nicht sehr gut aus."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas etwas zu hastig: „Ja klar, die müssen auch zum Sonnenbrunnen. Wie du weißt ist bei uns in Lordaeron eine schwere Krankheit umgegangen."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und diese komischen Spinnen?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas panisch: „Spinnen? Was für Spinnen?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Na die großen da." ich deutete nacheinander auf das Grabbelgetier.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ach so die, die hat mir mein Kumpel Ner'zhul aus dem Norden geschickt, als Dank, dass ich sein Land von Mal'Ganis befreit hab."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und diese Fledermäuse?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Von den Trollen ausgeborgt."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und diese Geister?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Pure Einbildung."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich bilde mir ein, ein nervöses Zucken an seinem linken Auge gesehen zu haben. Und sein Atem fühlte sich auch für einen Sekundenbruchteil sehr frostig an.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und du denkst die lassen dich und dein Gefolge im Sonnenbrunnen baden?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Klar. Alles schon vorreserviert und gebucht." [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er blickte mich an: „Weißt du was? Ich bringe dir etwas Wasser mit. Warte hier auf mich. Ich bin bald zurück."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mit diesen Worten setzte er sich mit seinem Gefolge in Bewegung. Warum fühlte ich mich so auf die Seite geschoben? Ich hab ihm doch gar nichts getan... [/font] 
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]In der Stadt gab es scheinbar eine Menge Aufruhr. Klingt ganz so, als wären die Elfen über den Besuch von Arthas sehr erfreut. [/font] 
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Als der Sonnenuntergang einsetze, sah ich den Prinzen mit der Sonne im Rücken mir entgegen marschieren. Als er mich passierte, blieb er stehen und lächelte mich an. Er winkte seine beiden Kommandanten heran.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Marvyn, Falric, kommt mal her." Die beiden traten hinter Arthas hervor. Beide hielten jeweils einen Kubikmeter großen Kanister in der Hand.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Stellt diese Kanister auf seinen Wagen." seine Kommandanten kamen ohne murren dieser Bitte nach. Er lächelte noch breiter.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich hoffe das reicht für dich. Sei bitte sparsam. Du wirst wahrscheinlich nie mehr in den Genuss von frischen Sonnenbrunnenwasser kommen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Voller Freude schloss ich Arthas in die Arme und klopfte ihn auf die Schulter. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Vielen Dank Arthas. Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie tief ich in deiner Schuld stehe. Ohne dich hätte ich es bestimmt nicht geschafft."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ach was, nicht der rede wert." Er wendete sich verlegen ab.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Hast du am Brunnen auch bekommen was du wolltest?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ja klar, mein Patient ist wieder völlig genesen, aber sieh selbst."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die Armee hinter dem Prinzen teilte sich und eine mir wohl bekannte Person trat aus der Menge. Ich spürte wie sich ein Knödel in meinem Hals bildete und ich meine Fäuste ballte. Der mir gegenüber grinste hocherfreut. Es ist Kel'Tuzad, der Kerl der mir beim Skat spielen meinen Pokal weggeschnappt hat![/font]


----------



## Mafloni (29. November 2010)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 6 – Von Arkanmagien und Naturphänomenen[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Diese Nacht war ich gezwungen im freien zu verbringen. Ich versuchte zwar anfangs, es mir im kleinen Zollhäuschen gemütlich zu machen, doch leider musste ich zu meinem Unmut feststellen, dass, sosehr ich mich auch bemühte, keine angenehme Position fand. Aber ich fand bald einen guten Verwendungszweck dafür. Ich packte kurzerhand Dar'Khan, den ich vorsorglich schon gefesselt und geknebelt hab, und beförderte ihn mit einem gekonnten Tritt ins Zollhaus. Die Tür verschloss ich hinter mir. Jetzt bleibt mir das schlafraubende Gezeter erspart, ebenso ist eine Flucht von ihm jetzt unmöglich. Ich verstehe nur noch nicht ganz, was Arthas mit ihm zu schaffen hatte. Als er sich gestern nach Silbermond in Bewegung setzte, machte er einen kurzen Halt bei dem noch bewusstlosen Dar'Khan, und durchsuchte seine Taschen. Er fand einen handgekritzelten Zettel, brach in diabolisches Lachen aus und gab dann den Befehl, nacheinander An'telas, An'daroth und An'owyn zu besuchen. Er erwähnte noch irgendetwas von „Mondkristallen" aber was es damit auf sich hat, blieb mir verborgen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Heute Nacht schlief ich überraschend gut. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich jetzt tatsächlich im Besitz von einen nicht unerheblichen Vorrat an Sonnenbrunnenwasser bin. Ich träumte davon, wie ich wieder am Falkenplatz stehe, die Hochelfen bei mir am Stand Schlange stehen und endlich mein neues Produkt testen wollen. Mit so angenehmen Träumen kann der nächste Tag nur gut beginnen. Pünktlich zu Sonnenaufgang war ich auf den Beinen, packte meine Sachen und machte mich auf dem Weg zurück in die Stadt. Heute kam mir Silbermond sehr renovierungsbedürftig vor, das ist mir bisher gar nicht so aufgefallen. Die Stadt war auch leerer als sonst. Vielleicht gab's zu dieser Zeit ein größeres Volksfest, von dem ich nichts weiß. Ich zuckte mit dem Schultern, und begann am Brunnen am Falkenplatz mein keines Marktständchen aufzubauen. Die ersten zwei Stunden hatte ich gar keinen Kunden. In der dritten Stunde konnte ich mein erstes Getränk verkaufen. Es war eine seltsame Person. Sie schleppte sich eher zu meinem Stand als sie aufrecht ging. Mit zittrigen Händen nahm sie meinen Drink entgegen, nahm einen Schuck und ihre Augen leuchteten auf. Den Rest des Glases leerte sie auf Ex – so schnell konnte ich gar nicht schauen. Sie kam sichtlich wieder zu Kräften, auch ihr zittern verschwand wieder. Und genau das lässt mir einen kalten Schauder über den Rücken laufen. Die Symptome erinnerten mich stark an einen Alkoholiker auf Entzug. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Geht es Ihnen gut?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Elfe: „Ja... jetzt schon wieder... keine Ahnung warum... der Sonnenbrunnen... er wurde entweiht... unsere Manaquelle ist versiegt... aber... was ist das... das du mir zu trinken gegeben hast... dass es mir... wieder besser geht?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Kaffee. Mit... Wasser vom Sonnenbrunnen." Ich schluckte. Hab noch etwas davon."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Elfe: „Das sind gute Nachrichten... müssen die anderen erfahren..."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Sie ging, wieder fast völlig bei Kräften davon. Ich begann ebenfalls zu zittern. Aber aus anderen Gründen. Ich ahnte fürchterliches. Ich entschied, mein Lager abzubrechen und mit dem packen zu beginnen. Keine Sekunde zu früh. Ich hab gerade die Kanister auf mein Fuhrwerk geladen, als ich jemanden rufen hörte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Stimme: „Da ist er!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Durch zugebissene Zähne zog ich die Luft ein. Es war die Elfe von vorhin. Und sie hat Gesellschaft mitgebracht. Die Gasse füllte sich mit Elfen. Und sie kamen alle auf mich zu. Sie hatten alle die Symptome. Meine Starre löste sich. Ich machte kehrt und sprang auf meinen Wagen. Das Pferd setzte sich wiehernd in Bewegung als es das schnalzen der Zügel spürte. Ich raste davon.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Im Hintergrund ertönten zahlreiche Rufe: „Er versucht zu fliehen, hinterher!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Obwohl ich eine ganze wütende Meute hinter mir hatte, ließ ich sie bald hinter mir. Ich fuhr und fuhr bis ich Quel'Thalas weit hinter mir gelassen hatte. Bei der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts machte ich das erste Mal eine Pause um einen klaren Kopf zu bekommen. Die Verfolger hab ich definitiv abgeschüttelt, aber ich hatte keine Ahnung wie es jetzt weitergehen soll. Im Grunde hab ich jetzt unnötig die Reise nach Silbermond angetreten. Nicht, dass ich dort zu wenig Kunden gehabt hätte, im Gegenteil. Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt die gefragteste Person in Silbermond. Aber wie lange hätte das Wasser gereicht? Für ein paar Leute? Und dann? Dann wäre das Chaos ausgebrochen. Nein, es war schon gut so, dass ich geflohen bin. Doch was mach ich jetzt mit dem Wasser? Es war einfach zu viel Aufwand, das Zeugs einfach wegzuschütten. So sehr ich auch überlegte, ich kam zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis. Ich entschloss, einen Zwischenstopp in Brill einzulegen, und Hänsel um Rat zu fragen. Vielleicht hat er ja eine Idee.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Getrautes Heim, Glück allein. Ein paar Tage später kehrte ich wieder nach Hause zurück. Von der Ferne sah ich, dass mein Mitbewohner wieder auf dem Feld ackerte. Als er das klappern meines Anhängers vernahm, stellte er seinen Rechen zur Seite, streckte sich durch, und drehte sich um. Ich erschrak. Das Aussehen hatte sich drastisch verändert. Sein linker Arm bestand Großteils nur mehr aus Knochen, abgesehen von ein paar Hautfetzen, und es scheint, er hätte sein Unterkiefer durch eine Art Metallplatte verstärken müssen. Trotz seines elendigen Aussehens schien es Hänsel nicht das mindeste auszumachen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: „Wenn du mit deinem starren fertig bist, wie wäre es dann mal zum Abwechslung mal mit einem Hallo?" [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich zwinkerte mal perplex, doch seine Frage schaffte es tatsächlich, mich aus der Lähmung, die mich gepackt hat, zu reißen. Ich wollte ihn gerade auf seinen Zustand ansprechen, doch dann entschied ich mich dazu, es bleiben zu lassen. Was hätte es gebracht ihm zu sagen, dass er aussieht wie eine Leiche, die nur zum umfallen zu faul war? Gar nichts, außer, dass ich mich lächerlich mache. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ja... klar... Hallo. Wie ich sehe hast du dir während meiner Abwesenheit die Zeit genommen, zu einem Schönheitschirurgen zu gehen. Aber ich muss dir gratulieren. Das neue Kiefer passt dir viel besser als dein altes. Es macht dich glatt 10 Jahre jünger."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er verzog das Gesicht zu einer Fratze, und sah mich an, als würde er mich gleich als ganzes runterschlucken. Ich ging sicherheitshalber ein paar Schritte zurück. Er begann zu kichern. Seine Mine entspannte sich wieder.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: „Gib's zu, du hattest soeben ne Höllenangst nicht wahr? Keine Sorge, ich tu dir nichts... zumindest solange bis ich Appetit auf Frischfleisch bekomme."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich wurde noch weißer. Diesmal brach Hänsel in ein schallendes Gelächter aus. Ich vermutete, dass es eins sein soll. Er beutelte sich zwar, aber das Lachen klang eher wie ein rasselnder alter Wasserhahn.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich röchelte: „Willst du mich ins Grab bringen? Ich hoffe du hast deinen Spaß gehabt."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: „Noch nicht ganz...". Er starrte mich an, und ich hatte nichts besseres zu tun als zurück zu starren.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Plötzlich spürte ich eine kalte Hand auf meiner Schulter, als wäre es der Tod selbst. Ich war wie gelähmt.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: „Jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Er zwinkerte mir zu und ging an mir vorbei. Darf ich vorstellen? Das ist Liddia."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich drehte mich wieder um. Ich starrte in das Gesicht einer jüngeren Frau, die mal sehr schön ausgesehen haben muss. Sie hatte schulterlanges Haar, schlank, und hoch gewachsen. Doch sie ähnelte in vielen Punkten Hänsel. Ihre Augen hatten den selben toten Blick, und ihre Haut wirkte ebenso blass.[/font]

 „[font="Courier New, monospace"]Sie ist vor einiger Zeit hier ziellos am Hof herumgeirrt. Ich hab sie bei uns aufgenommen, und seitdem bin ich dabei, sie an ihr neues Leben zu gewöhnen. Ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Wie könnte ich?" Ich trat an Liddia heran, kniete mich hin und gab ihr einen Kuss auf die Hand."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ich freue mich, euch auf meinem bescheidenen Hof begrüßen zu dürfen, Miss Liddia."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich kämpfte mit einem Brechreiz. Immerhin fühlte sich an, als hätte ich gerade ein Stück verwesendes Fleisch geküsst. Ich achtete aber darauf, dass es keiner der beiden mitbekam. Liddia lächelte schüchtern, während sie sanft ihre Hand zurückzog und hinter ihrem Rücken verschwinden ließ.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: „Wir haben vor zu heiraten, zu unserer Hochzeit bist du natürlich herzlich eingeladen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich staunte nicht schlecht. Zeitgleich nahm die beiden bei der Hand und führte sie zusammen. Ich drückte ihre Hände. [/font] 

 „[font="Courier New, monospace"]Hiermit habt ihr meinen Segen. Möget ihr gemeinsam glücklich werden. „Ein Schatten huschte über meine besorgten Augen. „Aber ich hoffe ihr verlasst den Hof nicht?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel wehrte mit seiner Hand ab: „Nein, nein, keine Sorge. Wir bleiben. Wenn es für dich genehm ist."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Wie könnt ihr nur so abwegig denken? Natürlich bleibt ihr bei mir."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bei diesen Worten legte ich sanft meine Hände auf ihre Schultern – beziehungsweise auf das, was noch von ihnen übrig ist. Inzwischen ekelte mir gar nicht mehr davon.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: „Liddia ist übrigens eine verflixt gute Köchin. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mit uns zu Abend speist."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Dieses Angebot werde ich mit Freuden annehmen. Aber ich wusste gar nicht dass du was essen kannst? Zumindest hab ich dich noch nie dabei beobachtet.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: Natürlich kann ich das. Aber ich brauche es nicht dringend. Es ist nur sowas wie eine Art Luxus."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Eine Stunde saßen wir das später bei einem gemeinsamen Abendessen. Hänsel hatte recht. Liddia ist in der Tat eine sehr gute Köchin. Wir lachten und unterhielten uns über die aktuellen Neuigkeiten. Den Abend ließen wir bei einer entspannten Runde Skat auslaufen. Wie sich heraus stellte waren sie sehr gute Spieler. Und ich erkannte, dass das Spiel auch Spaß machen kann, auch wenn man dann und wann verliert. Alles was zählt, ist der Spaß daran. Das hab ich mit dem heutigen Tag gelernt. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die nächsten paar Tage verbrachte ich bei meinen Mitbewohner. Hänsel ackerte fleißig am Feld, während Liddia den Haushalt besorgte. Dann und wann beobachtete sie mich auch bei meinen chemischen Experimenten, wo ich versuchte neue Geschmacksrichtungen für meinen Kaffee zu entwickeln. Eines Abends fragte mich Liddia, ob sie auch einmal eine Geschmacksrichtung zusammenmixen darf. Ich ließ es geschehen. Es war schön zu sehen, wie eifrig sie dabei bei der Sache ist. Ich war überrascht, als sie als Reagenz Kakao beimengte. So wurde der Schokochino geboren. Eine neue Spezialität aus dem Hause Kevin Braun.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Trotz dieser schönen Zeit kam ich nicht umhin, mir bei Hänsel wegen dem Sonnenbrunnenwassers Rat zu holen, was ich damit machen könnte. Für normale Experimente ist das Wasser viel zu kostbar.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel überlegte nicht lange. Wenn ich das Arkanwasser nicht mehr bei den Elfen verscherbeln kann, dann soll ich es wo anders verkaufen, wo Arkanmagie praktiziert wird.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und wo soll das sein?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Hänsel: „Na zum Beispiel in Dalaran."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Schon kurz darauf hab ich meinen Wagen gepackt, und war zur Abfahrt bereit. Ich verabschiedete mich von Hänsel und Liddia noch herzlich und machte mich auf den Weg in die Stadt der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten – dem Big Apple im Alterracgebirge. Während der Reise bildete ich mir ein, ein diabolisches Lachen gehört zu haben.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Als ich in Dalaran ankam, brach für mich eine Welt zusammen. Die Stadt lag in Trümmern. Vor der Stadt zeichnete sich eine Silhouette ab. Eine hoch gewachsene Person, mit schwarzer Rüstung und schulterlangen weißen Haaren.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die Person schien meine Anwesenheit zu spüren, denn sie drehte sich zu mir um und wurde starr. Seine Stimme zitterte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich glaub ich spinne..."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Hallo Arthie, so sieht man sich wieder. Wie geht's?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas starrte mich nur an.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Äh... Arthie? Alles in Ordnung?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich... war nur... verwundert dich hier zu sehen. Was treibst du hier?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Eine traurige Geschichte. Ich hatte in Silbermond kein Glück mit meinem Kaffee. Da ich das Arkanwasser nicht wegschütten wollte, hab ich überlegt, wo ich es sonst wo verscherbeln kann. Und was wäre da besser als Dalaran, die Stadt der Magier? Aber es scheint ich komme umsonst. Was ist hier passiert?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas etwas hastig: „Ein... Erdbeben! Ja klar, ein Erdbeben, und nur ein Erdbeben und sonst nichts! Eine tragische Geschichte."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Verdammt. Jetzt weiß ich wieder nicht was ich mit meinem Wasser machen soll..."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas überlegte kurz: „Weißt du was? Ich bin gerade auf dem Weg zu einem alten Kumpel von mir... Illidan heißt er, vielleicht kennst du ihn?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Noch nie gehört! Was brauchst du von ihm?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich bin auf der Jagd nach einem Dämonen namens Tichondrius. Ist sowas wie eine Art Verwandter von Mal'Ganis der mir das Leben schwer macht. Nur ist der jetzt übers Meer verschwunden um in Kalimdor die Nachtelfen zu ärgern. Und ich möchte Illidan bitten, dort auf ihn Jagd zu machen."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Aha. Und was ist Kalimdor?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Sowas wie Lordaeron... nur etwas größer."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Also ein Königreich?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Athas: „Nein, sowas wie Nordend."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Also ein Kontinent! Und was treibst du dann in Dalaran, wenn du doch schon längst auf den Weg dorthin sein kannst?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich wollte mir hier eine Reiselektüre aus der Bibliothek ausborgen. Die Reise nach Kalimdor ist sehr weit und langweilig. Die Stadt ist zusammengestürzt, kurz nachdem ich die Stadt wieder verlassen hab."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Darf ich das Buch mal sehen?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas zögerte, machte einen langen Atemzug, drückte mir aber dann sein Buch schließlich doch noch in die Hand."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Der Buchtitel lautet: „Medivh – Über das Beschwören von Dämonen"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und so einen Schinken ließt du?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Schinken? Das ist Weltliteratur! Um dieses Buch wurden bereits Kriege geführt." Er lachte diabolisch. "Man muss einfach alles mal gelesen haben. Um auf das vorherige Thema zurückzukommen... möchtest du mich nach Kalimdor begleiten? Ich bin mir sicher, Illidan wird dir das Wasser regelrecht aus den Händen reißen. Er regelrecht besessen von mehr Macht."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Klingt gut, wann geht's los?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Von mir aus sofort. Unser Schiff liegt in Lordaeron vor Anker. Marvyn und Falric sind bereits vorgegangen mein Gepäck für die beschwerliche Reise zu packen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Als ich Arthas' „Gepäck" sah, war ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher ob Arthie nicht einen Umzug plante. Ich sprach ihn darauf an, aber erwiderte nur kalt, dass er „eh nur das nötigste" dabei hatte. Mal sehen... Zahnputzzeugs, Duschgel, mindestens fünf verschiedene paar Schuhe, Bücher in rauen Mengen, ein „Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht-Brett", seine Briefmarkensammlung, und seine Kuscheldecke... um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Aber an ein Päckchen Skat-Karten hat er natürlich nicht gedacht. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Im Vergleich zu Arthas hatte ich relativ wenig Gepäck. Hänsel brachte mir eine Ladung Kaffee zum Pier. Schlussendlich waren es etwa 30 Kubikmeter. Lediglich eine halbe LKW-Ladung. Nicht zu vergessen meine Kaffeemühle, Vanilleschoten, meine auswaschbaren Kaffeefilter und genügend frische Unterhosen zum wechseln. Und natürlich meinen Vorrat an Sonnenbrunnenwasser.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und was ist mit deinem Gepäck Marvyn?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Seine Zweimeter Gestalt baute sich vor mir auf. Er verschränkte seine muskelbepackten Arme vor mir, gefolgt von einem abschätzigen Blick. Ein tiefer Grunzer aus seiner Kehle lässt mich rasch zu seinem Begleiter umdrehen.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Und deinem Falric?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er begann irgend ein unverständliches Zeugs zu brabbeln.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich zu Arthas: „Deine Gesellen scheinen auch nicht grad die hellsten zu sein."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Würd ich nicht sagen." Er deutete auf Marvyn. „Marvyn ist nur misstrauisch gegenüber Fremden. Aber wenn er dich mal in sein Herz geschlossen hat, kann er gar nicht mehr aufhören zu quasseln. Und Falric...", er deutete zu ihm hinüber", hatte leider in seiner Kindheit eine schwere Kehlkopfentzündung. Seitdem fällt es ihm schwer zu sprechen... aber wir sollten jetzt an Bord gehen, die Flut kommt."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Eingequetscht zwischen den beiden Riesen gingen wir über die schmale Planke an Bord. Ein Blick aus den Augenwinkeln offenbarte mir den Namen des Schiffs – „Barbapapa". Arthas bemerkte meinen kritischen Blick.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Gefällt dir der Name? Ich hab ihn selbst gewählt." Er strahlte vor Stolz.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ja klar... ich war nur beeindruckt über deine Kreativität, was Schiffsnamen anbelangt..."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Gell?" Er zwinkerte mit seinem Auge. „Das liegt in der Familie."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Kaum An Bord, hievte Marvyn die Segel, während Falric das Steuerrad übernahm.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „sind das nicht etwas wenig Matrosen für so ein gigantisches Schiff?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Aber nein, das Schiff ist halbautomatisch. Das erspart unnötige Personalkosten... du wirst sehen, die beiden sind vollkommen ausreichend..."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]So setzte sich unser Schiff in Bewegung. Ein Regenbogen strahlte am Himmel und verschwand hinter dem Horizont. Wenn das kein himmlisches Zeichen ist. Auch wenn ich am Ende des Regenbogens keinen Topf voll Gold finden werde. Vielleicht finde ich in der neuen Welt ja mein Glück? Eine sanfte Briese trieb uns ins Meer hinaus. Immer dem Regenbogen entgegen.[/font]


----------



## Mafloni (29. November 2010)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 7 – Seefahrt mit Hindernissen[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Eine laue Brise wehte mir ins Gesicht, als ich an Deck stand und in die Ferne blickte. Wir sind bereits seit sechs Wochen unterwegs und es ist noch immer kein Land in Sicht. Arthas versicherte mir, dass die Fahrt nicht länger als zwei Wochen in Anspruch nehmen wird.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Du... haben wir überhaupt einen Kompass an Bord? Eigentlich sollten wir doch schon längst da sein."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Jetzt wo du es sagst... nein."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich wurde weiß: „DAS IST NICHT DEIN ERNST ODER? Wir stechen in See und du vergisst einen Kompass mitzunehmen?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ich denke, dass dies der Wahrheit sehr nahe kommt. Aber mach dir nichts draus. Irgendwann müssen wir ja irgendwo ankommen."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ich soll mir nichts daraus machen? Und was sollen wir essen? Oder trinken? Unsere Vorräte gehen zuneige!"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Wenn das dein einziges Problem ist..."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mit diesen Worten ging Arthas in die Mitte des Schiffs und zog sein Schwert. Er kanalisierte seine Kräfte und entfesselte um seinen Körper einen Energiesturm, mit einer Intensität und Kälte, die meinen Atem zu dampfen brachte. Mit einem lauten Kriegsschrei stieß er das Schwert ins Schiffsdeck. Mit einem Blick über die Reling konnte ich voller Bewunderung beobachten, wie eine Meeresfläche von gut 20 Quadratmetern zu Eis erstarrte. Zufrieden zog Arthas das Schwert aus dem Boden, und machte sich gemächlich dran, über die Leiter das Schiff zu verlassen. Ich beobachtete das weitere vorgehen von Deck aus. Arthas begann das Eis abzusuchen. Als er eine passende Stelle gefunden hatte, begann er vergnügt zu glucksen. Erneut nahm er von dem Schwert gebrauch, indem er aus dem Eis mit einer Leichtigkeit, als wäre es cremigste Margarine, einen, zirka einen Quadratmeter großen Quader ausschnitt. Danach stach er in die Mitte des Eisblocks und zog ihn heraus. Es war ein Bild für die Götter. Arthas Haare wehten im Wind, während er die linke Hand in die Hüften presste, sich durchstreckte, während er das Schwert mit dem Eisblock in die Sonne hielt. Genauso gemächlich wie er von Deck verschwunden war, kehrte er wieder darauf zurück. Er knallte mir den Eisblock vor die Füße. „Somit wäre das Problem mit dem Essen gelöst." spottete Arthas. Ich blickte zuerst verwirrt, zumindest solange bis Arthas auf dem überdimensionalen Eiswürfel zeigte. Nachdem ich ihn genauer betrachtet hatte, stieß ich einen überraschten Schrei aus. In der Mitte des Eisblockes war ein kleiner Fischschwarm eingeschlossen. Mit einem Blick auf den Prinzen bleckte dieser schadensfroh die Zähne. Einen Kommentar verkniff ich mir. Wüsste ich nicht mal, was ich erwidern soll. Mir fehlen einfach die Worte.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Es dauerte seine Zeit, bis das Eis in der Mittagssonne geschmolzen ist. Das zerstoßene Eis, das verdampfte, fingen wir mit einem kleineren Behälter auf, welchen wir in einem größeren platzierten (in dem wir das Eis und die Fische füllten). Zugedeckt wurde dies mit einer Art verkehrt aufgelegten Deckel, damit die Spitze nach innen zeigte. Das Wasser oxidierte dort, floss in die Mitte, und tropfte zurück in den kleineren Behälter. Somit hatten wir jetzt drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Fisch zum Essen, Wasser zu trinken, und Meersalz zum würzen. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zum Glück hatten wir eine kleine Kochnische an Bord. Dort zog ich mich zurück, um für die Mannschaft und mich etwas zu Essen zu kochen. Es gab pochierten Kaiserlachs, sautierte Grundel und als Dessert süßes pinkes Quallengelee. Wie praktisch! In dem Eisblock war ein kleiner gelber Schwamm eingeschlossen. Das macht das Pfannen putzen um einiges einfacher. Für den rosa Seestern, der noch dabei war, hatte ich keine Verwendung. Diesen nagelte ich, als er getrocknet war, als Deko über den Türstock der Kantine.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Dass ich nach dem Essen zum Schiffskoch ernannt wurde, lässt vermuten dass es ihnen vorzüglich geschmeckt hat. Aber nichts freute mich so sehr als der Kommentar, den Marvyn nach dem Essen fallen gelassen hat.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Marvyn: „Das hat sehr vorzüglich geschmeckt. An dir ist in der Tat ein Koch verloren gegangen." [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Was hat Arthas noch schnell gesagt? Marvyn spricht nur mit denen, die er auch in seinem Umfeld akzeptiert. Auch Falric beglückwünschte mich mit einer sehr heiseren, aber verständlichen Stimme. Im ganzen war dies ein erfreulicher, und ausgefüllter Tag. Den Abend ließen wir bei einer Runde Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht ausklingen. Falric ging als Sieger aus dieser Partie hervor, während Arthas als erstes aus dem Spiel gekickt wurde. Aber er nahm es sehr locker auf. Im Gegenteil: er lachte und klatschte in die Hände, Als ihm Marvyn die letzte Figur stibitzte. Spät nach Mitternacht ging ich ins Bett. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, gesehen zu haben, wann Arthas, beziehungsweise die anderen schlafen gegangen sind. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich die drei noch nie schlafend gesehen...[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Am nächsten Morgen wurde ich erst wach, als ich Marvyn „Land in Sicht!" rufen hörte. Diese frohe Botschaft ließ mich sofort aus dem Bett springen und an Deck laufen. Ich preschte zum Bug und blieb erst stehen, als ich die Reling erreicht hatte. Und tatsächlich. In der Ferne zeichnete sich, wenn auch sehr undeutlich Festland ab. Das Land kam nur elendig langsam näher. Erst am späten Nachmittag konnten wir in einer kleinen Bucht vor Anker gehen. Ich war so froh, als ich nach so langer Zeit wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen hatte. Es war eine Landschaft wie aus einem Bilderbuch. Ein langer weißer Strand, der an seinem Ende mit einer hohen Klippe unterbrochen wurde. Arthas nahm etwas Sand in die Hand und ließ ihn langsam durch die Finger rieseln. Er beobachtete ihn mit konzentrierter Mine. Seufzend stand er wieder auf.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Das ist nicht Kalimdor."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Was soll das heißen? Wir sind auf einem Festland oder nicht?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Das schon, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass dies hier nicht Kalimdor ist. Das hier ist die Bananenrepublik Tel Abim. Hättest du im Geografie-Unterricht aufgepasst, müsstest du wissen, dass es nirgendwo auf ganz Azeroth einen weißen Strand gibt, der mit ockerbraunen Sprenkeln durchzogen ist. Das ockerbraune rührt daher, dass diese Insel aus dem selben Gesteinsmassiv besteht, wie der ausgetrocknete Salzsee im Süden von Kalimdor."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Meine Mine hellte etwas auf.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Heißt das, wir sind in der Nähe von Kalimdor?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „So in etwa. Noch etwa eine Woche Schifffahrt in westliche Richtung und wir sollten die wettergeschliffenen Küsten des Kontinents erreichen. Aber wenn wir schon mal hier sind... können wir genauso gut unseren Vorrat aufstocken... Außer du möchtest dich die nächste Woche ausschließlich von Fisch ernähren. Außerdem können wir schauen, ob wir irgendwo frisches Quellwasser finden können. Das Sonnengefilterte Meerwasser ist auch nicht ganz das wahre."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Zumindest in diesem Punkt stimmte ich ihm voll und ganz zu. Wir packten unsere Wasserbehälter und zogen ins Landesinnere. Unser Weg führte uns durch einen dichtbewachsenen Dschungel. Die Pflanzen, denen wir begegneten waren mit den außergewöhnlichsten Früchten geschwängert. Bananenstaudene hingen büschelweise von den Bäumen, dass sich die Äste unter ihrem Gewicht bogen. Es war, kurz gesagt, eine abgelegene unberührte Idylle, fernab von jeglicher Zivilisation.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wie sehr ich mich in diesem Punkt täuschen musste. Wir kämpften uns durch die Vegetation, als urplötzlich der Urwald wie abgeschnitten war, und wir auf eine weitläufige Lichtung stießen. Vor uns offenbarte sich eine alte, verfallene Tempelanlage. Arthas zog die Luft ein. Er erkannte genauso wie ich, dass die Tempelruinen auf erschreckende Weise gepflegt wirkten. Doch es war zu spät. Wir wollten gerade kehrt machen, als hinter uns ein ganzes Heer an Waldtrollen auf die Lichtung trat. Ihr Gesichtsausdruck verhieß nichts gutes. Es trat ein Troll aus der Menge, der eine Art Medizinmann zu sein schien. Er musterte uns interessiert.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Troll: „Fremde sind hier nicht willkommen. Ihr habt unseren geheiligen Boden mit eurer Anwesenheit entweiht. Macht euch bereit, für den großen Gott der Insel bestraft zu werden, um seinen Hass zu besänftigen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Heyheyhey, das geht schon mal gar nicht! Habt ihr hier irgendwo Schilder aufgestellt, dass man diesen Ort nicht betreten darf, häh?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich zeigte auf die Lichtung hinaus. Der Medizinmann glubschte verwirrt.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ich zu meinem Teil sehe kein einziges. Laut Paragraph 750A Absatz 3 des Internationalen Gesetzbuches könnt ihr uns für kein Verbrechen verantwortlich machen, auf das wir vorher nicht auf irgend eine Art und Weise hingewiesen wurden, und dass eine mögliche Überschreitung als Verbrechen geahndet wird."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Troll: „Ist das wahr? Von dieser Klausel ist mir nichts bekannt. Hey du K'waii komm' mal her da!"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]K'waii: „Sie wünschen Hexendoktor Bom'bay?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Schnapp dir mal das Gesetzbuch und schau nach ob uns der Mensch nicht einen Bären aufbinden möchte."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Mein Name ist Kevin!"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Namen sind nur was für Grabsteine... oder für die Speisekarte."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]K'waii zog ein paar riesige Steintafeln aus seiner Handtasche und ließ sie vor dem Medizinmann auf dem Boden fallen. [/font] 
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Wie hast du das gemacht? Wie bekommst du so große Steintafeln in eine so winzige Tasche?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]K'waii grinste derartig über beide Ohren, dass der Mund hinten beinahe wieder zusammengehen müsste.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]K'waii: „Gute Qualität, da bekommt man schon einiges hinein. Hab sie mir aus dem neuen Haris Pilton Katalog bestellt. Falls du Interesse hast, hier kannst du bestellen." [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er zog einen Katalog aus der Tasche und drückte ihn mir in die Hand. Bei näherer Betrachtung sah ich, dass der Katalog auf robustem, glänzenden Edelpapier gedruckt wurde. K'waii öffnete Seite fünfundzwanzig und deutete auf die Tasche. „Hier ist sie. Ist aber nicht ganz billig." [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Stimmt. Das ist die selbe Tasche. Mal sehen... Modell Dolche & Giganta... genügend Platz für jede Frau... Preis: TAUSENDZWEIHUNDERT GOLD?! Wer um alles in der Welt gibt so viel Gold für eine einzige Tasche aus?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich blickte auf K'waii's Tasche: „...vergiss meinen Kommentar."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Währenddessen murmelte Bom'bay vor sich hin. „murmel, murmel... ist nicht gestattet... murmel murmel murmel... einzige Ausnahme... HAH!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay zeigte mit seinem Finger auf eine Textpassage auf dem Steinplatten. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „...einzige Ausnahmen betrifft Orte, bei denen es offensichtlich ist, dass es sich hierbei um Ritualplätze handelt, die von einem Volk als besonders kostbar eingestuft werden."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich nahm meine Lupe zur Hand, um das Kleingedruckte lesen zu können.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „... wobei das einfache betreten eines Kultortes in der Regel nicht ausreicht."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „... außer es ist offensichtlich, dass die Eindringlinge aus kriegerischen Aspekten die Kultstätte betreten haben."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „... was aber nur dann zur Geltung kommt, wenn entsprechende Kultstätte von der Haager Konvention als Kulturdenkmal eingestuft wurde."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay meißelte darunter einen Text in die Tafel.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „... sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, steht es aber dem Geschädigten frei, die Angreifer zu einem Wettbewerb herauszufordern. Sollte der Geschädigte gewinnen, darf er über die Angreifer frei verfügen, sollten die Aggressoren gewinnen, müssen sie umgehend freigesprochen werden."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Verdammt!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bombay lächelte siegessicher. Er streckte seine Arme von sich, als würde er sämtliche Trolle auf dem Feld umarmen wollen, während er folgendes verkündete: [/font] 
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Wie im Gesetzbuch festgelegt, fordern wir die Angreifer zu einem Wettbewerb heraus. Jede Seite wählt einen Vertreter, der an diesem geschichtsträchtigen Tag das Volk zu Ruhm und Ehre führen wird."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Ich geh schon mal vor und hole Schild und Lanze..."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay sichtlich geknickt: „aber wo denkt ihr hin. Hält ihr uns wirklich für solche Barbaren, einen blutigen Gladiator-Kampf Mann gegen Mann ausfechten zu wollen? Ich dachte eher an einen Kochwettbewerb. Vollkommen gewaltfrei und die Zuschauer profitieren sogar davon."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Wenn ihr Pazifisten seid... hattet ihr dann mit der Bestrafung gar nicht vor, uns eurem Gott zu opfern?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Iwo, wir haben andere, grausamere Methoden. Wir hätten euch an einen Marterpfahl gefesselt und euch eine Langspielplatte von Hansi Hinterseer vorgespielt."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich machte kehrt um meine Schürze zu holen. „Wenn ich's mir recht überlege, klingt ein Wettbewerb ganz interessant."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay rieb sich erfreut die Hände: „Dann ist es entschieden. MÖGEN DIE SPIELE BEGINNEN! Jeder wählt einen Chefkoch, sowie drei Gehilfen. Die Gehilfen dürfen nicht aktiv kochen, sondern dürfen lediglich dem Chefkoch zeitintensive Arbeiten abnehmen. Kochzeit sind fünf Stunden. Gekocht wird ein dreigängiges Menü für alle hier anwesenden vierundfünfzig Personen. Der Stamm der Tel'Banani wählt Awilo Lon'gomba zu seinem amitierenden Chefkoch. Assistiert wird er von, Misensi, Lin'do und Katoom. Tretet hervor."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die Genannten traten aus der Menge.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bombay: „Und jetzt ihr." Er blickt uns an. „Wählt euren Champion."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Das werde wohl ich sein. Ich, Kevin, vom Stamm der... Kaf'eh'bohni, assistiert von seinen treuen Diener Arthas Me... Me... Menethiihhl, sowie von Falric und Marvyn."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas Gesicht verfinsterte sich, als hätte er in mir seinen Erzfeind entdeckt.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Nach einer Vorbereitungszeit von zwei Stunden fiel der Startschuss. Beide Parteien starteten durch als ginge es um ihr Leben.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Arthas! Zwiebel hacken!" ich wirbelte zu Marvyn herum „Los! Schäl die Kartoffeln und koche sie!" Falric, wasch das Geschirr ab!" brüllte ich aus Leibeskräften.[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Schniff, aber es brennt so."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „HÖR VERDAMMT NOCH MAL AUF ZU FLENNEN UND HACK WEITER! Oder willst du lieber an einen Marterpfahl gefesselt eine Langspielplatte von Hansi Hinterseer anhören? Ich persönlich nicht. Also reiß dich zusammen und tu was!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Das hat gesessen. Im Gegenteil. Arthas hackte in einem Eifer, den ich ihm gar nicht zugetraut hab. Ich war kurz davor ihn zum „Best Zwiebenhacker-Man ever" zu nominieren. Aber auch die Konkurrenz war alles andere als schwach. Im Gegenteil. Wenn ich sie mir ansehe liegen die sogar in Führung. Über ihre Schneidetechnik beneidete ich sie. Lin'do hantierte mit der Machete als hätte er lebenslange Erfahrung darin. Die Zwiebel warf er in die Höhe, sprang nach, zerhackte sie in der Luft, während Katoom nur mehr darunter stand und die geschälten und geschnittenen Zwiebel mit einer Schüssel auffing. Ich sah, wie Lin'do eine Flasche hinter sich verschwinden ließ."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Hey! Lin'do ist gedopt. Das gilt nicht. Das ist ein Disqualifizierungsgrund!"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Abgelehnt, Mojo zu trinken unterliegt bei uns nicht dem Dopingmittelgesetz."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Wenn wir so spielen, dann habt ihr doch nichts dagegen, wenn ich jetzt für etwas Ausgleich sorge."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas stellte seine Arbeit ein, konzentrierte sich und ließ eine Welle dunkler Energieblitze aus seiner Hand schießen. Sein Ziel war offensichtlich der nahe gelegene Friedhof. Ich war paff, als sich plötzlich die Grabsteine bewegten und Untote darauf aufstiegen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Los! Jeder von euch schnappt sich eine Schürze und wäscht sich die Hände. Es gibt eine Menge Arbeit zu erledigen!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich fühlte mich wie in einem Tollhaus. Rund um ich hetzten Skelette herum, mit einer Schütze und Geschirr bewaffnet. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich lächelte Arthas an: „Darüber reden wir später noch."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Währenddessen versicherte Bom'bay seinen aufgebrachten Champions, dass es nicht rechtswidrig ist, sich auf diese Weise Unterstützung zuzusichern. Dennoch blieb es ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen. Keiner gewann die Oberhand. Zu gegebener Zeit ertönte der Schlusspfiff.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Ihr habt euch alle tapfer geschlagen. Kommen wir jetzt zur Verkostung... Awilo, was hast du uns heute feines gekocht?"[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Awilo: „Oui ‚als Vorspeise `abe isch euch einen leggeren Eintopf gekocht, ge'ürzt mit einer Portion Frühlingszwie'eln. Als `Auptgang leggere Senfwürschtchen, und commé dessert une Käseplatte à la Avilo.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bei dieser primitiven Menü-Auswahl kicherte ich innerlich. Da kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Das klingt wie immer vorzüglich. Ich freue mich schon, dein Essen zu probieren. Und jetzt zu den Herausforderern. Was habt ihr uns gekocht?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich voller Stolz: „Ich biete euch als Appetitanreger eine leckere Grießnockerlsuppe, gewürzt mir einer selbst entwickelten Geheimzutat, als Hauptgang gibt's dann Zwiebelrostbraten mit Semmelknödel und Apfelkompott und als Nachspeise darf ich euch zu einer Sachertorte mit Latte Macchiato einladen."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die Trolle nahmen alle an einem hübsch geschmückten Bankett Platz und das große Fressen kann beginnen. Als das Mahl vorüber war, wurden Stimmzettel abgegeben, die in eine Box geworfen wurden, die nur auf der Oberseite eine Öffnung aufwies.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Das Ergebnis ging sehr ernüchternd aus. Fünfzig Stimmen für das Trollteam, vier Stimmen für unser Team. Also nur die vier Stimmen, die von uns selbst abgegeben wurden...[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „DAS IST SCHIEBUNG."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Bom'bay: „Nö, das nennt man Demokratie." Er warf uns ein teuflisches Grinsen entgegen. „Jetzt wo das geklärt ist... AN DEN MARTERPFAHL MIT IHNEN!"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Eine halbe Stunde später standen wir schon an einem Pflock, gefesselt in der prallen Sonne. Als der Henker dabei war, ein Grammophon aufzubauen versuchten wir noch, um Gnade zu flehen. Doch wir stießen auf taube Ohren. Als er schließlich die Platte einlegte, sah er uns mit einem Bedauern entgegen. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Henker: „Ich würde jetzt nicht gern in euer Haut stecken." [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Sein trauriges Gesicht verzog sich zu einer diabolischen Fratze. Er legte den Bügel um und suchte schnurstracks das Weite. Als dann die Musik begann, verzogen wir, einschließlich Marvyn, den bisher nichts aus der Ruhe brachte, das Gesicht, als hätten wir in eine Zitrone gebissen. Wir wanden uns schmerzerfüllt unter den Klängen der Musik, die nur aus der Hölle selbst zu stammen können.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...SCHATZILEIN, KOMM LASS DICH KÜSSEN...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...HEUT' WOLL'N WIR FEIERN...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...DAS GLÜCK GENIESSEN VON FRÜH BIS SPÄT...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...DENN SCHATZILEIN, EIN TAG WIE HEUTE...
...GEHT LEIDER VIEL ZU SCHNELL VORBEI...[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Das war ja ein Reinfall. Hätt' ich mir gleich denken können, dass wir uns den ganzen Aufwand hätten sparen können. Arthas, das ist alles deine Schuld. Hättest du die Suppe nicht anbrennen lassen..."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: „Ach, jetzt bin ich etwa schuld wie? Hätte Falric nicht die Kartoffeln zerkocht..."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Falric krächzte wutentbrannt, doch seine heisere Stimme ging im Klang der Musik unter...[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...LASS DIE SORGEN ZIEHEN...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...WIR WOLL'N DEM STRESS ENTFLIEHEN...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...DU BIST HIER BEI MIR...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...MEINE GANZE LIEBE...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...ALLES WAS DU WILLST...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...DENN ICH WEISS, WAS DU IN...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...DEINEM HERZEN FÜHLST...[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Marvin: „Das war ein abgekartetes Spiel. Das hätten wir uns gleich denken können, dass die Trolle für ihr eigenes Volk stimmen werden."[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: „Egal aus welchem Grund. Mir persönlich reicht's. Marvyn, denkst du, du bist stark genug, deine Fesseln zu sprengen?"[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Dieser lachte: „Das ist eine meiner leichtesten Übungen. Aber sie selbst."[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er spannte seine Bauchdecke, wodurch die zentimeterdicken Seile rissen, als wären sie aus Bindfäden. Dann ging er zu jedem von uns und zerriss mit Leichtigkeit unsere Fesseln. Doch er hatte Probleme durch die Musik auf den Beinen zu bleiben...[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...SCHATZILEIN, KOMM LASS DICH KÜSSEN...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...HEUT' WOLL'N WIR FEIERN...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...DAS GLÜCK GENIESSEN VON FRÜH BIS SPÄT...[/font]
 [font="Courier New, monospace"]...DENN SCHATZILEIN, EIN TAG WIE HEUTE...
...GEHT LEIDER VIEL ZU SCHNELL VORBEI...[/font]


 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wir rannten, rannten als wäre der Leibhaftige hinter uns her. Kein Troll lief uns über den Weg. Kein Wunder, die hielten ja zu diesem Krisengebiet wohlwissend einen Sicherheitsabstand ein. Wir sprinteten die Planke zum Schiff rauf, kappten das Halteseil und ließen uns von dem aufkeimenden Sturm aufs Meer treiben.[/font]


----------



## Fordtaurus (30. November 2010)

Aaaahhrrg Augenkrebs!!!

Ich habe es geschaft 3 Kapitel 1, 6 und 7 halbwegs am Stück zu lesen und kann dazu nur sagen 
"Mach weiter, aber bitte nicht bei buffed!"
Wenn Du die Story schon Leuten vorher zum lesen gibst, frage ich mich warum den noch sooo viele Rechtschreibfehler drinnen sind?!?
Ausserdem ist die Tempuswahl nicht sehr gut geraten. 

Als einziges positives kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass Deine Fantasie doch schon recht lustig ist, 
auch der Versuch WC3 und die restliche Lore mit einfließen zu lassen finde ich schon recht gelungen. 

Trotzdem währe es doch möglich, anstelle von "Hansi Hinterseher LP" evtl. einen Barden
a la "Troubardix" einfließen zu lassen.

Aber ok, in einer Fatasiewelt, wo Chopper vorm Auktionshaus stehen und Schreddermaschienen die Wälder
roden könnte es (muss aber nicht) so etwas wie LP´s geben. 

Naja my 49 Cent dazu.

So long and bye bye


Ford


----------



## WhiteSeb (30. November 2010)

Also mir gefällt die Geschichte sehr gut, auch wenn ich erst mitten im zweiten Kapitel bin will ich bis hierher mal Rückmeldung geben:

Ich finde dieses "Langatmige" drumrum gerede gut, es geht nicht zu schnell "Zack, ein Hauptcharakter, Zack, da habt ihr noch einen" usw.

Einige Gags gefallen mir sehr gut, der Zerg war echt geil xD

Allerdings finde ich einige Dinge zu sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
Das mit dem Kaffee is ja ne gute Idee und gute Grundlage für nen Gag.
Das Problem ist nur, du solltest irgendwie herleiten, wie er auf den Namen kommt, wieso er die Idee mit dem zermalen hat und so.
Das "Ka" kann mann ja von "kacke" ableiten, weils der Zerg offensichtlich hinterlassen hat. Und für das "ffee" kann man sich ja auch was ausdenken.
Vll dachte er, der Zerg wäre eine verkrüppelte Fee oder so xD

Und auch wenn die Idee, ein wenig Bezug zu unsrer Welt herzustellen gut ist (z.B. den Fernseher) sollte man trotzdem nicht das Gefühl bekommen, es ist wieder nur ein Spiel (bezüglich der Nummer mit dem "Patch" und dem "GM").
In dem Moment bekam ich so das Gefühl, dass es wieder nur irgendwelche Chars sind, die von Menschen gespielt werden.
Aber der Gedanke, dass es einfach so ein kleiner Held ist, der ein wenig was nebenbei erlebt, ist wesentlich angenehmer.

Was ich also meine:
Bezug zu unsrer Welt: OK  (Die Naru können ja ma an der Erde vorbei kommen)
Das ganze wieder wie ein Spiel wirken lassen: Versaut die Atmosphäre.


So, jetzt lese ich gespannt weiter und geb nach ein paar Kapiteln nochmal Rückmeldung.


----------



## Mafloni (30. November 2010)

> Allerdings finde ich einige Dinge zu sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
> Das mit dem Kaffee is ja ne gute Idee und gute Grundlage für nen Gag.
> Das Problem ist nur, du solltest irgendwie herleiten, wie er auf den Namen kommt, wieso er die Idee mit dem zermalen hat und so.
> Das "Ka" kann mann ja von "kacke" ableiten, weils der Zerg offensichtlich hinterlassen hat. Und für das "ffee" kann man sich ja auch was ausdenken.
> Vll dachte er, der Zerg wäre eine verkrüppelte Fee oder so xD



XD ich weiß was du meinst, ein Freund von mir hat mir kürzlich eine verflixt gute Idee dazu gegeben, aber ich wollte jetzt nachträglich hier nicht mehr das kapitel umschreiben. Er hätte es in etwa so geschrieben.

"Mmmmhhhh, *mjam mjam* so cremig. Ich nenne es Ka-ka... Kaka-ffee.  


Das da wäre mein Favourit ^^ 
Ich denke ich werde diesen Teil umschreiben. 

Das mit der Kaffeeherstellung wollte ich eher als "Geistesblitz" dastellen, den er bekam, als ihm auch der Name kam. Außerdem klingt es irgendwie ekelhaft, wenn man so spontan jemandem erklärt wie man Kaffee eigentlich herstellt. Das wollte ich unbedingt einbauen ^^


----------



## Danalina (30. November 2010)

sehr schön, schreib weiter so !!!


----------



## Elroth (1. Dezember 2010)

Wie auch schon weiter oben geschrieben, mir gefällt die Geschichte gut. Ist halt mal etwas anderes 
Und mich persönlich stören eventuelle Rechtschreib ofer Grammatikfehler nicht so sehr. 

Freue mich bereits auf die nächsten Kapitel ! Weiter so !


----------



## Mafloni (1. Dezember 2010)

Puhh, ich kann mir nicht helfen, soooo viele Rechtschreibfehler finde ich beim besten Willen nicht. Hin und wieder springt mir ein dem/den ins Auge, aber dass ich einzelne Wörter falsch schreibe wäre mir nicht untergekommen. Rechtschreibprogramm drüberlaufen lassen, mehrmals durchgelesen, aber ich finde nichts 

Aber ich gebe nicht auf. Der Krieg gegen die Rechtschreibwichtel geht weiter... 

Ps: Es wird demnächst in der Geschichte für zwei Kapitel etwas düster. Eher deshalb weil es von der Situation her einfach sehr passt. Danach wird es wieder langsam in gewohnter manier weitergehen. 

Ich hoffe ich komm heute noch dazu, die Geschichte fortzuführen, aber ich bin optimistisch 

Vielen Dank weiterhin für eure zahlreichen positiven, als auch negativen Feedbacks. =)

Liebe Grüße
Mafl


----------



## Mafloni (2. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 8 – Ankunft in Kalimdor
---------------------------------

Arthas sollte Recht behalten. Nach einer weiteren Woche Seefahrt in nordwestliche Richtung entdeckten wir Land. Es handelt sich hier um ein Sumpfgebiet, welches von einem unbekannten Entdecker auf den passenden Namen „Düstermarschen" getauft wurde. Düster war es hier wirklich. Deshalb verstehe ich es bis heute nicht, warum Arthas unbedingt in dieser abgelegenen Pampa einlaufen musste. Ihm gefällt es hier meinte er nur. Wenn ich mir so Arthas ansehe, kommt es mir wirklich so vor, als würde diese „düstere" Umgebung immer mehr zu Arthas Wesensart passen. Diesen Gedankengang ließ ich nicht unausgesprochen.

Ich: „Du, Arthie... du bist mir bisher meiner Frage immer ausgewichen. Was war das eigentlich für eine Aktion mit den Untoten, die du auf Tel Abim aufgeführt hast? Ich meine nur... du beschwörst aus dem Nichts Lebende Tote hervor. So etwas würde ich einem leibhaftigen Reiter des Lichts am allerwenigsten zutrauen. Immerhin lebt ihr danach, eure Gefallenen Streiter dem Licht zu überführen, und nicht, sie als wandelnde Tote wieder auferstehen zu lassen."

Arthas sah aus, als würde ihm diese Erkenntnis einen Stich versetzen. Seine Schultern sackten zusammen, bevor er nach vorne kippte und mit seinen Händen versuchte, sich im nassen Schlamm festzukrallen. Er brach in ein leises schluchzen aus.

Arthas: „Etwas... unsagbar Böses hat von mir Besitz ergriffen. Es will mich beherrschen... mich töten. Es begann als ich in Nordend einen Fluch auf mich nahm, um die einfallende Geißel zu vernichten... Ich schwor jeden erdenklichen Fluch zu ertragen, wenn mir das verfluchte Schwert nur dabei helfen würde, meine Feinde zu vernichten. Doch ich ahnte nicht, dass mich dieser Fluch in dieser Art und Weise zerstören würde. Der Dämon versucht, alles, für das ich gekämpft hab, auszulöschen. Ich hab nach meinem Sieg in Nordend das erste Mal den Verlockungen der unendlichen Macht nachgegeben... ich hab mein ganzes Heer niedergeschlachtet und als Untote wiederbelebt. Weil mir das Schwert geflüstert hat, ich bekäme dadurch die perfekte, unsterbliche Armee. Das Schwert hielt, was es versprach... aber zu welchen Preis? Sieh nur mich an, oder Marvyn... oder Falric... ich wünschte ich könnte das alles ungeschehen machen...

Als ich aus Nordend nach Lordaeron zurückkehrte, war ich von Zorn und Hass zerfressen... bis ich das Glück hatte in deiner Kneipe einzukehren. Du schafftest es durch ein einfaches Mahl meine Lebensgeister neu zu entfachen. Du schaffst es, mich aus dem Strudel des Hasses zu entreißen. Deine Freundschaft bedeutet mir alles... Ich bin mir sicher ich würde unvergleichbares Leid über die Lebenden bringen, würdest du mich nicht daran hindern."

Arthas' Tränen rannen in Strömen aus seinen Augen, und verschwanden in dem bereits von Wasser durchdrängten Boden. Ich musste mich nach dieser Offenbarung ebenfalls beherrschen, nicht in Tränen auszubrechen. Ich kniete mich vor ihm hin und drückte seine Hand.

Ich: „Ich kann nicht wissen, wie du dich fühlst, oder was auch immer der Fluch mit dir anstellt. Doch ich kann es mir vorstellen. Und das was du deinem Volk angetan hast, wird niemand mehr rückgängig machen können. Aber eins kann ich dir garantieren. Der Fluch in dir wird niemals die Oberhand gewinnen, solange du es nicht zulässt. Und wenn ich dich so ansehe, wird er es auch nicht. Sehe das Schöne an deinem Leben, und versuche niemals die Prinzipien, für die du gelebt hast zu vergessen. Ich glaube an dich. Und das solltest du auch."

Arthas blickte mir in die Augen. Sein schluchzen war verstummt. In seinen Augen war eine noch nie dagewesene Entschlossenheit getreten. Ich half ihm wieder auf die Beine. Nun stand er vor mir, eine Kraft und Güte ausstrahlend, als wäre das Licht in sein Leben zurückgekehrt.

Arthas: „Du hast Recht. Vergesse niemals deine Prinzipien. Vergesse niemals, für das du im Leben gekämpft hast. Beschütze dein Volk, ehre die Toten. Du hast mich erneut aus der Dunkelheit gerettet, und dafür danke ich dir. Kommt meine Freunde. Wir sollten uns jetzt auf den Weg machen."

Der Weg führte uns durch das Brachland nach Eschental. Wie ich sah, sind die Orks dort ins Holzfäller-Gewerbe eingestiegen. Mit riesigen Maschinen bringen sie die Jahrtausende alten Bäume zu Fall. Die Zugangsstraße wird durch ein Warnschild blockiert: „Forsicht: Hir begint das Teritorium der Hoarde. Gäht wek!". Ein Blick über den Stacheldrahtzaum offenbarte mir mehrere Orkpatrouillen, die mit Ihren Holzknüppeln grunzend vordefinierte Patrouillenrouten ablaufen. Geifer tropfte von ihren Mäulern. Es ist besser, diesen Typen nicht über den Weg zu laufen. Ihre Devise lautet eindeutig: „Erst zuhauen, dann noch mehr zuhauen, dann Fragen stellen!" 

Ich betrachtete die Gebäude in dem Hochsicherheitsgebiet genauer. Der Bereich besteht aus einem größeren Sägewerk, sowie mehreren kleineren Holzverarbeitungsbetrieben und Lagerhäusern. Von diesen Lagerhäusern wiederum werden sämtliche IKEA Möbelhäuser auf Kalimdor beliefert.

Etwas weiter westlich davon durchquerten wir eine Gebirgskette, die den Blick auf ein weitläufiges Tal ermöglichte. Dort unten begann gerade ein sehr exotisches Spiel zwischen den Orks und den einheimischen Nachtelfen. Soweit ich verstanden habe, versucht man sich gegenseitig eine Flagge zu stehlen und sie in die eigene Basis zu bringen. Regeln gibt es scheinbar keine. Man darf den Gegner in getarnte Falllöcher stürzen lassen, Stolperdraht spannen, ihn über ne Klippe schubsen, ihn mit Bärenfallen einfangen, die Hunde auf ihn hetzen, vergiften, anzünden, einfrieren... Sprich: ein sehr unterhaltsames und witziges spiel. Sollte ein Spieler dabei ums Leben kommen, stört das die wenigsten. Diese werden nach dreißig Sekunden von einem Geistheiler wiederbelebt und der Spaß beginnt von neuem. Tja... Das geht solange bis einer der beiden Parteien drei Flaggen hat. Und das kann dauern... Als ich meinem Favoriten zujubelte und erfreut in die Hände klatschte, zischte ein Pfeil an meinem linken Ohr vorbei. Plötzlich hatte ich sehr eilig, das Spielfeld zu verlassen.

Etwas später begann Arthas eine interessante Konversation:

Arthas: „Wusstest du, dass die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen?"
Ich: „Nö, das wusst ich nicht."
Arthas: „Ist aber so." Er grinste, „Und Illidan ist ein blühendes Beispiel dafür."
Ich: „Wie meinst du das?"
Arthas: „Das wirst du schon sehen. Ah... Da ist er ja schon."

Vor uns stand ein Nachtelf, der Arthas nur bis zu den Schultern ging. Sein Stirnband ist ihm in die Augen gerutscht. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie Illi da was sehen kann. Sein Oberkörper bestand aus einem Bierbauch, der bei jeder Bewegung im Wind schaukelte. 

Arthas: „Grüß dich Illidan. Gut siehst du aus. Gehst du seit neuestem ins Fitnesscenter?"
Illidan: „Boah, hey Alter. Lang nicht gesehen Mann. Wie geht's denn so Mann?"
Arthas: „Ja gut, danke. Ich hab da etwas, was dich interessieren dürfte. Im Teufelswald wandert ein Dämon namens Tichondrius umher, der im Besitz des „Schädels von Gul'dan" ist. Wenn du ihn tötest und dir sein Artefakt schnappst, kannst du die sehr viel Macht einverleiben."
Illidan: „Danke Mann, klingt gut Mann, mach ich, Mann."
Arthas: „Keine Ursache. Tschüss!"

Arthas macht kehrt und machte sich auf, zu seinem Schiff zurück zu watscheln.

Ich: „Das war alles?"
Arthas: „Ja, das war alles." 
Ich: „Nochmals zum mitschreiben: Du reist mit mir monatelang um die halbe Welt, nur um dann mit einem fetten Nachtelfen zwei Sätze auszutauschen, und dann wieder umzukehren?"
Arthas: „Ganz genau. Illidan wird jetzt meinen Konkurrenten entledigen, und ich kann frohen Mutes wieder nach Hause zurückkehren."
Ich: „DAS KANN NICHT DEIN ERNST SEIN."
Arthas: „Doch, ist es... wolltest du Illidan nicht dein Sonnenbrunnenwasser andrehen?"
Ich: „Verdammt, du hast recht. Warte hier. Ich bin gleich zurück."

Ich lief zurück, doch Illidan war verschwunden. 

Ich: „ILLIDAAAAAN!" Ich schrie und schrie aus Leibeskräften.
Illidan: „Verdammt Mann, schrei doch nicht so, Mann. Hier bin ich doch, Mann."

Illidan erschien vor mir. Ich erschrak. Er ist vermutlich um zwei Meter größer geworden, seine Augen glühten unter dem komischen Stofffetzen, den er sich um die Augen gebunden hat, ihm sind Flügel gewachsen, ebenso wie seine Zehennägel. Er hatte muskulöse Oberarme, doch sein Bierbauch ist ihm geblieben.

Illidan: „Was willst du von mir, Mann? Siehst du denn nicht dass ich beschäftigt bin, Mann?"
Ich: „Mit was willst du den groß beschäftigt sein?"
Illidan: „Geht dich nichts an, Mann!"
Ich: „Jaja, schon gut. Beruhige dich. Ich hab hier zwei Kanister voll Wasser aus dem Sonnenbrunnen von Silbermond. Für einen anständigen Preis würde ich es dir verkaufen. Stell dir vor, wie viel Macht du dadurch bekommen könntest."

Illidan starrte auf sich hinunter, hielt mir dann so einen ekligen Schädel unter die Nase, den er daraufhin in dunklen Flammen aufgehen ließ."

Ich: „Ich hab verstanden... Ich gehe recht der Annahme, dass du kein Interesse daran hast?"

Illidan grinste.

Ich: „Ja, schon okay. Du hast mehr als genug Macht. Für was braucht man dann noch mehr Macht? Aber darf ich dir was verraten? Ich bin um die ganze verdammte Welt gereist, nur um dann zu erfahren, dass der gnädige Herr nicht bereit ist, mir das Wasser abzukaufen. Weißt du, was das für eine Heidenarbeit das war? Weißt du..."

Ich verstummte. Illidan war verschwunden.

Ich: „KLASSE. ECHT KLASSE. SCHÖN. BEHALT ICH HALT DAS WASSER! BRAUCHT DOCH KEINER!"

Ich kehrte zu Arthas zurück. Dieser lehnte mit verschränkten Armen an einem Baumstamm, mit einem Grashalm im Mund.

Arthas: „Ich vermute, du warst mit deinen Verhandlungen nicht erfolgreich?"
Ich: „Frag besser nicht... aber wenn ich schon mal auf diesem Kontinent gestrandet bin, kann ich mich genauso gut aufmachen und nachsehen, ob es hier nicht doch irgendjemanden gibt, der mir das Zeugs abkauft... würdest du mitkommen?"

Arthas: „Ja klar... kein Ding. Ich hab ohnehin nichts besseres vor..."

Ich drückt Arthas die Hand.

Ich: „Dann ist die Sache abgemacht. Wir suchen einen Abnehmer für das Wasser und den Gewinn teilen wir uns."
Arthas: „Abgemacht."


----------



## Mafloni (2. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 9 – Der Unkrautvernichter

---------------------------------

Ich: „Was für ein Schicksal. Jetzt steh ich da auf der anderen Seite der Welt, mit zwei Kanister Sonnenbrunnenwasser und keinen Plan, was ich mit dem Zeugs machen soll. Ich frage mich langsam, ob es das wirklich wert ist." Ich blickte zu Arthas „sag doch auch mal was dazu, immerhin scheinst du dich hier auszukennen."

Arthas: „Was willst du genau von mir hören?"

Ich: „Na zum Beispiel, ob es hier im Umkreis irgendjemanden geben könnte, dem ich das Wasser verkaufen könnte."

Arthas: „Lass mich mal kurz nachdenken... Nö. Hier im Eschental gibt es zwar die Nachtelfen. Aber die würden dich aufknüpfen, würdest du ihnen Arkanmagie versprechen. Die haben sich bereits vor Jahrtausenden von jeglicher Magie losgesagt. Im Westen befindet sich das weite Meer. Da könntest du das Zeugs rein schütten. Mit der Gefahr hin, dass die heimische Fischwelt urplötzlich magische Fähigkeiten entwickelt..."

Ich: „Das gibt's doch schon. Ich sag nur eins – Murlocs." 

Ein frösteln ging durch Arthas.

Arthas: „Brrr. Lass mich mit den glitschigen, glupschäugigen Mutanten bloß in Ruhe. Die Viecher hatte ich zu Hause immer im Keller. Also weiter im Text. Im Osten liegt ein weitläufiges Gebiet voller Elfenruinen. Aber dort lebt seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr. Außer ein paar Wasserlords, die laufend irgendwas über böse Feuerlords nuscheln. Im Süden gibt's dann noch Zentauren. Doch die murksen dich, sobald du nur einen Zeh in ihr Revier steckst. Und zu guter Letzt bleibt uns noch der Norden. Ein von dämonischer Magie durchtränkter Wald voller Wichtel, Schreckenslords und was der Teufel alles. So! Und jetzt such dir was aus, wo du hinmöchtest."

Ich zog die Luft ein, nur um sie dann umso langgezogener wieder auszupusten.

Ich: „Und du bist dir sicher, dass es hier sonst nichts mehr gibt?"
Arthas: „Nichts, das ich wüsste."
Ich: „Dann klingen die Wasserlords sehr vielversprechend. Los gehen wir!"
Arthas: „Du willst Wesen, die aus Wasser bestehen und auch darin wohnen Wasser verkaufen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?" Ein skeptischer Blick huschte über seine Augen. „Warum ziehst du nicht gleich nach Norden und benutzt das geläuterte Wasser als eine Art Unkrautvernichter gegen Dämonen? So tust du wenigstens der ersten Schritt für den Weltfrieden." Ein irres Kichern klang aus seiner Kehle.
Ich: „Eine gute Idee. Lasst uns gehen."

Arthas Lachen verstummte schlagartig. „Äh wie?"

Ich: „Du hast richtig gehört, deine Idee gefällt mir. Brechen wir auf. Wir gehen hin, bespritzen den ersten Dämonen mit dem Weihwasserersatz, und sollte er sich in Luft auflösen, werden wir einen Chemiker aufsuchen, der uns erklärt wie man das Zeugs im rauem Mengen herstellt und vermarkten es anschließend im großen Stil."

Ich röchelte. Ich sollte mir eindeutig angewöhnen etwas kürzere Sätze zu formulieren...

Arthas: „Wenn das wirklich funktionieren sollte, warum hat man es dann vor zehntausend Jahren nicht gegen die brennende Legion eingesetzt? Die hätten nur den Zeh über die Schwelle halten müssen und sie wären von der freiwilligen elfischen Feuerwehr zu Tode gespritzt worden."

Doch das drang nicht zu mir durch. Zumindest verstand ich die Logik nicht dahinter. Mein Entschluss stand fest. Ich werde in den Teufelswald ziehen, und dort als Exorzist tätig werden. Ich stellte mir schon vor, wie die Leute Sturm laufen werden, wenn sie erfahren, zu welche Höchstleistungen ich in der Lage bin.

Der Weg führte uns also nach Norden. Wir kamen an die Grenze von Eschental, und plötzlich änderte sich das Aussehen des Waldes schlagartig. Das erkannte sogar ich, dass wir uns jetzt im Teufelswald befanden. Das Aussehen machte mir Unbehagen. Selbst die Bäume sahen aus, als würden sie gleich aufspringen und mich verschlingen. Wir folgten den Weg gen Norden. Wir begegneten einigen Naturfuzzys die sich Zirkel des Cenarius schimpfen. Doch es war ein kurzes Vergnügen bei den Nachtelfen. Es dauerte nicht lange bis sie das Wasser entdeckten. Sie wurden regelrecht davon angezogen. Mit zittrigen Fingern näherten sie sich dem Wagen. Als sie den Kaffee zur Seite geschoben hatten, unter denen wir die Kanister versteckt hatten, stießen sie einen verächtlichen Schnaufer aus. Mein ganzes Gezeter ignorierten sie einfach.

Nachtelf: „Wie könnt ihr es wagen, uns in Versuchung zu führen? Verschwindet von diesem geheiligten Boden! Und möge euch Elune gnädig sein!"

Während er diese beeindruckende Rede hielt, zündeten die Elfen hinter ihm Fackeln an. Plötzlich hatten wir es sehr eilig, unseren Weg fortzusetzen. Für einen herzlichen Abschieb blieb leider keine Zeit mehr. Schon bald kamen wir an eine Weggabelung. Zum Glück war ein praktisches Warnschild montiert.

ACHTUNG: BETRETEN DES NÖRDLICHEN TEUFELSWALDES AUF EIGENE GEFAHR. ES WURDE EIN GEHÄUFTES AUFTRETEN VON TOLLWUT UNTER DEN FURBOLGS REGISTRIERT. 

<- Ps. Informationen zum „Mittel" in Jaedenar verfügbar

Das klang doch vielversprechend. Mit Mittel ist bestimmt „Gegenmittel bzw. Impfung" gemeint. Spontan entschieden wir, diesem Vorschlag nachzukommen. Wir bogen nach links ab und passierten einen halb verfallenen Torbogen. Etwas abseits der Straße meditierte eine seltsame bucklige Gestalt in einem provisorischen Pentagramm. Er murmelte irgendeinen unverständlichen Schwachsinn. Beim genaueren betrachten erkannte ich, dass es sich hier im einen abgemagerten Ork handelte. Er war gerade dabei, ein paar abgebrannte Kerzen anzuzünden und irgendwelche blutroten Symbole in den Boden zu malen. Aber das störte mich herzlich wenig. Ich näherte ihm und klopfte ihm auf die Schulter. Mit einem Satz war er auf dem Beinen.

Ork: „Ej Mann, was geht mit dir ab? Hältst dich wohl für'n echt'n RoXXoR wenn's einfach mei Ritual störst, was?"
Ich trocken: „Ich suche den Weg nach Jaedenar, kannst du mir erklären wie ich da hinkomme?"
Ork: „LoL, was für'n Noob. Schau auf die Schilda. Glaubst die ham wir just for fun aufgestellt?"
Ich: „Wenn ich mich auskennen würde, würde ich ja nicht fragen."
Ork: „HDF Noob, schau, dass du Leine ziehst."

Jetzt platzte mir endgültig der Kragen, Ich packte ihn und drückte ihn gegen den nächstbesten Baumstamm.

Ich: „Jetzt pass mal auf. Alles was ich will, ist eine einfache Auskunft. In der Zeit wo du hier herum jammerst hättest du mir schon längst eine vernünftige Antwort geben können! Wie heißt du?"

Der Ork schluckte, starrte mich an, und neigte dann seinen Kopf hilfesuchend nach links. Er begann hämisch zu grinsen."

Ork: „Ulathek. Aber das bringt dir gar nichts. Mein Meister ist gerade auf den Weg. Kniet nieder vor Lord Schattenfluch."

Ich blickte nach links, nur um einen Schreckenslord zu sehen, der sich düster vor mir und meinen Gefährten aufbaute. 

Schattenfluch: „Heast, sat's deppat? Lost's do den Ulathek in Rua. Dea hot eich do nix dau."

Wiederwillig ließ ich ihn los. 

Schattenfluch: „Scho bessa. Und jetzt sogt's ma, wos des grod füa a Aktion woa."

Ich: „Gar nichts. Ich wollte von ihm eine einfach Auskunft, doch er hatte nichts besseres zu tun, als uns zu beleidigen. Dann bin ich ausgerastet."

Der Schreckenslord wirbelte zu dem Ork um, packte ihn und hob ihn in Augenhöhe."

Schattenfluch: „Stimmt des?"

Ulathek schluckte: „J... J... Ja Meister!"

Eine schallende Ohrfeige ging durch den Wald.

Schattenfluch: „Wia oft hob i da scho g'sogt, du muast an g'wsiss'n Respekt von den Besucha'n hom? G'follat dir des, won die a jeda zua Sau mochat?"

Er ließ den Ork  fallen und zog eine etwa zwei Meter große Eselspeitsche aus der Tasche. Der Schreckenslord drehte sich zu uns um. Er versuchte in einem halbwegs deutlichen Dialekt zu reden:

Schattenfluch: „Bitte vazeiht meinen Lehrling. Er ist nu so jung und unerfahren. Bitte entschuldigt mich. Ich werde meinem Schüla kurz beibringen, wos Respekt bedeutet."

Er schnappte sich den flüchtenden Ork und verschwand mit ihm hinter einem riesigen Baum. Ulathek flehte weinerlich. Es folgten eine endlos anmutende Reihe von Peitschenhieben.

* KLATSCH, KLATSCH, KLATSCH, KLATSCH, KLATSCH, KLATSCH *​Ulathek: „NEIN BITTE AUFHÖREN, ICH VERSPRECHE ICH WIRD IN ZUKUNFT GANZ ARTIG SEIN!"
Schattenfluch: „So sei es." Die Peitschenhiebe endeten. „Oba wennst wieda unguat auffoist, donn host das sche."

Der Dämon näherte sich uns wieder.

Schattenfluch: „Verzeiht diese Unterbrechungen. Wia kann ich euch helf'n?"

Ich nach einer kurzen Pause: „Wir wollten uns nur erkundigen, wo wir wegen  den Impfungen hinmüssen."

Schattenfluch verwirrt: „Impfungen? Was für Impfungen? Er überlegte kurz. Ach so... DIE Impfungen. Er brach in diabolisches Lachen aus, welches aber abrupt abbrach: „Verzeiht mir."

Er deutete die Straße entlang, die weit oben am Hügel eine Wende nach rechts machte. 

Schattenfluch: „Folgt dem Hügel rauf, und da hinten... ganz da hinten geht nach rechts. Dort ist eine Höhle. Meldet euch bei Lord Fel'dan. Aber mocht eich vorher einen Termin bei einem seiner beiden Sekretärinnen Moora oder Salia aus.

Der Dämon kehrte höchst selbstzufrieden, als wäre ihm diese Züchtigung wohl bekommen, wieder in seiner Festung zurück. Im Hintergrund bildete ich mir ein den Ork flüstern gehört zu haben.

Ulathek: „Mir reicht's. Ich wechsle meinen Job. Ab jetzt arbeite ich für Lord Hel'nurath... Soll er doch schauen wo er ohne mich bleibt."

Wir stimmten überein, dass wir den Wegbeschreibungen des netten und freundlichen Lord Schattenfluch nachkommen. Wir begegneten einigen Satyr, die uns argwöhnisch entgegen schauten. Teilweise hatte ich auch das Gefühl, als würde uns plötzlich aus dem Nichts irgend etwas anspringen. Wir erreichten den Höhleneingang, anders konnten wir es nicht bezeichnen, und begaben uns in die Tiefe. Ich wundere mich, wie weitläufig diese Höhle ist. Wir folgten einen langen Gang in die Tiefe, vorbei an einem Gefängniskomplex, später durch einen Saal mit einem Loch in der Mitte, der jedoch mit zahllosen brennenden Kerzen geschmückt wurde. Im nächsten Raum befand sich ein unterirdischer See, dessen einzige Einwohner glitschige Brühschlammer zu sein scheinen. Die geben so ein lustiges schmatzen von sich, wenn man in die rein steigt. Das erinnert mich stark an dem Slime von Mattel, dem ich des Öfteren von meiner Mutter geschenkt bekommen hab.

Viel später, ich weiß gar nicht wie lange wir unterwegs waren, erreichten wir die besagten Damen Moora und Salina. Ich wusste gar nicht dass es zu einer modernen Sekretärin dazugehört, dass sie mit Peitsche sowie Lack und Leder die Besucher empfangen.

Ich: „Hallo, wir kommen wegen der Furbolg-Impfung vorbei, die ihr an der Reklametafel erwähnt habt."

Die beiden Damen, später erfuhr ich dass es sich hierbei um Sukkubus' gehandelt hatte, schauten sich gegenseitig verwirrt an. Plötzlich dämmerte es ihnen.

Moora: „Ooohh. DIESE Impfung. Dieses..."
Salina: „...Mittel. Wir nennen es..."
Moora: „...Feuerwasser..."
Salina: „...meint ihr dieses?"

Sie hielten uns eine Phiole mit grün blubbernder Flüssigkeit entgegen. Ich blickte das Zeug an, zuckte die Schultern und setzte die Phiole an den Lippen an. Jemand rief meinen Namen und schlug mir das Glas aus der Hand. Mein Blick schwenkte um zu Arthas, der noch immer die Hand hielt, als würde er mir gleich eine Ohrfeige verpassen.

Ich: „Spinnst du? Was ist los mit dir?"

Arthas deutete auf irgend etwas hinter meinen Rücken. Siehst du diese Furbolgs da hinten in den Käfigen? Siehst du den Wahnsinn und den Hass in ihren Augen? Der ist nicht natürlich. Die wurden durch irgend etwas beeinflusst. Daran kann nur dieses verdammte Feuerwasser schuld sein."

Moora: „Oooh ja. Aber das war erst der Anfang. Bald werden sämtliche Furbolgs von diesem Wahnsinn befallen sein. Der Teufelswald wird uns gehören. Der Sukkubus züngelte wie eine Schlange."

Ich wirbelte zu Arthas um.

Ich: „Arthas. Falcric, Marvyn! Wir müssen hier weg! Reicht mir mal was von dem „Wasser". 

Falric drückte mir ein Fläschchen Sonnenbrunnenwasser in die Hand. Ich öffnete es und ließ einen Guss über die beiden Sukkubus' ergehen. Sie lachten diabolisch.

Moora: „Dachtet ihr wirklich, ihr könnt uns durch einen Spritzer Wasser aufhalten?" Sie grinste. Sie zeigte mit einem Finger auf uns. „Auf Sie. Tötet Sie. Keiner darf Überleben."

Wir machten kehrt und nahmen die Beine in die Hand. Uns folgte eine Armee von Dämonen, Wichteln, Teufelsbestien und der ganze Rest. Doch wir kamen nicht weit. Bereits in der Höhle mit dem See wurde uns der Fluchtweg abgeschnitten.

Arthas: „Leute, Dreiecksformation einnehmen. Nehmt Kevin in die Mitte. Falric, du bist der einzige von uns mit einem Schild, du übernimmst unsere Rückendeckung. Marvyn und ich übernehmen die Gegner vor uns." 

Falric nahm mit völliger Gelassenheit sein Schild vom Rücken und hielt es schützend vor sich. Marvyn zog seine beiden Schwerter, während Arthas seinen Griff um Frostgram festigte. Die Zeit schien stillzustehen. Keiner rührte sich. Plötzlich, als hätte es einen Startschuss gegeben, stürmte die erste Teufelswache heran. Arthas setzte zu einem tief angesetzten Schwerthieb an, der die Wache von unten bis oben hin aufschnitt. Schwer verwundet stürzte der Angreifer nach hinten um. Die Dämonen starrten kurz auf ihren gefallenen Kameraden, bevor ein Ausdruck unbändigen Hasses in ihren Augen aufloderte. Ein Brüllen ging durch den Raum, und die ganze Meute setzte zum Angriff an.

Es passierte alles gleichzeitig. Ich hörte einen dumpfen Aufschlag, als Falric versuchte, die anstürmende Meute mit seinem Schild aufzuhalten. Beim ersten Ansturm rutschte er zwar einige Zentimeter zurück, jedoch hielt er erfolgreich stand. Seine Kraft ist bemerkenswert. Immer wieder schaffte er es mit erschreckender Gelassenheit, hier und da einen gekonnten Schwertstich anzusetzen, und so den anstürmenden Dämonen schwere Verluste zuzufügen.

Marvyn zuzusehen war ebenso beeindruckend. In einen anmutenden Schwerttanz mähte er durch die Dämonenschar. Es gab bisher niemanden, der es schaffte durch seine Verteidigung zu brechen. 

Und dann war da noch er – Arthas, der seine dunklen Energien benutzte, um Dämonen mit einem einfachen Fingerzeig in Stücke zu reißen. Der Boden unter ihm dampfte vor Dunkelheit, der die Sohlen der Dämonen regelrecht verbrannte. Seine Ausstrahlung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Jegliche Wärme schien aus seinem Körper gewichen zu sein. Seine Augen haben wieder das eisblaue glühen angenommen. Schmerzensschreie dröhnten durch die Halle.

Irgendetwas hoppelte um meine Beine herum, sprang, und verbiss sich in meinen Unterschenkel. Ich jaulte auf. Ich packte den Wichtel und schleuderte ihn zu Boden. Ich stemmte ein kiloschweres Kochbuch aus meinem Rucksack, das ich mit verächtlichem Blick auf den Wichtel fallen ließ. Er kreischte nochmals panisch auf, als er das Buch auf sich zukommen sah. Es gab ein dumpfes *platsch*, dann war dessen Stimme verstummt. Zufrieden nahm ich das Buch vom Boden und steckte es wieder in meinen Rucksack. Der Wichtel wurde bei genauerem hinsehen durch das Gewicht des Buches in den Boden gestampft. Er rührte sich nicht mehr.

Inzwischen war die Schlacht weiterhin im vollen Gange. Die Reihen der Dämonen, die aus dem Inneren der Höhle strömen werden immer dichter, während sich die Reihen zum Ausgang hin immer mehr lichteten. Ich blickte zu Falric. Schweiß floss ihm von der Stirn und ich bildete mir ein, seine Bewegungen wurden schwerfälliger. Falric hält nicht mehr lange durch. Der letzte Angreifer wurde von Arthas unter seiner zenterschweren Klinge zermalmt.

Arthas: „Der Weg ist frei, los raus hier!" 

Marvin sprintete los wie ein Marathonläufer. Falric bildete die Nachhut unserer kleinen Gruppe. Aber er bewegt sich langsam. Zu langsam. Seine Kräfte sind beinahe erschöpft. Da kam mir die rettende Lösung. Ich machte kehrt. Ich riss mir den braunen Lederbeutel von der Hose, den ich immer bei mir trage, öffnete ihn, nur um anschließend den Inhalt über eine große Fläche verteilt auf den Boden zu leeren. Die Dämonen ignorierten meine Handlung, traten auf die von mir gelegten Kaffeebohnen und kamen ins trudeln. Die ersten Dämonen stürzten der Länge nach hin. Eine Kettenreaktion auslösend, stürzten die nachrückenden Dämonen über ihre gestürzten Kameraden. Amüsant zu beobachten wie sie ineinander verkeilt vor uns lagen. Doch ihre hasserfüllten Augen erzählten Bände. Jede Foltermethode, mit denen sie uns zu Tode quälen konnten. Und sie würden es genießen. Dieser Gedanke riss mich von dem Anblick. Ich machte kehrt, um hinter den anderen nachzulaufen, Falric mehr hinter mir nachschleifend, als selbstständig laufend. 

Im Gefängniskomplex ankommend, warteten Arthas und Marvyn bereits auf uns. Die beiden waren während unserer Abwesenheit nicht untätig. Sie schafften es, einige Phiolen mit dem Feuerwasser zu entwenden, sowie die vereinzelten Wachen zu überwältigen.

Arthas: „Wo bleibt ihr denn so lange?"
Ich: „Ach... wir haben uns noch schnell um die Nachhut gekümmert..."
Arthas verwirrt: „Ganz alleine?"
Ich: „Ja ganz alleine... ich erzähl es euch später. Wir sollten von hier verschwinden. Ich höre bereits wieder ein stampfen, das rasch näher kommt.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Dezember 2010)

Mafloni schrieb:


> [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wie praktisch! In dem Eisblock war ein *kleiner gelber Schwamm* eingeschlossen. Das macht das Pfannen putzen um einiges einfacher. Für den *rosa Seestern*, der noch dabei war, hatte ich keine Verwendung. Diesen nagelte ich, als er getrocknet war, als Deko über den Türstock der Kantine.[/font]



Omg wie geil xD

Und echt mal eine super Geschichte. Hab Sie jetzt vorm Cataclysm Release noch durchgelesen^^ Super um die restliche Zeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## Mafloni (13. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 10 – Die Holzschlundfeste

---------------------------------



Ich war mit den Kräften am Ende. Nach dieser Hetzjagd raus aus Jaedenar, konnten wir unsere Verfolger erst tief im Teufelswald abhängen. Wir hielten auf einer kleinen Lichtung. Wobei Lichtung ist auch nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Tatsächlich war es lediglich ein Ort, an dem die Sonne zur Mittagsstunde es schaffte, den Boden zu berühren. Ich rang noch immer um Luft. Während ich weiterhin versuchte, zu Atem zu kommen, schienen meine Begleiter wieder vollends zu Kräften gekommen zu sein.



Arthas kniete ein paar Meter von mir am Boden und untersuchte gerade einer der verfluchten Phiolen. In seiner anderen Hand hielt er einen alten, vergammelten Zettel, der wohl schon oft den Besitzer gewechselt hatte.



Ich: „Was ist den das für ein Zettel?"

Arthas: „Nichts besonderes, eine der Aufseher hatte ihn bei sich. Es scheint eine Kopie des Rezeptes für das Feuerwasser zu sein, welches du vorhin beinahe ohne Bedenken getrunken hattest. Dabei wundert es mich bei den Zusatzstoffen, dass man von dem Zeug nicht mehr als wahnsinnig wird. Hier...", er deutete auf den Zettel, „steht zum Beispiel etwas über eine Essenz eines verdorbenen Elementars, welches hier im Teufelswald lebt. Unverdünnt reicht diese Essenz zumindest dazu aus, bei Berührung deine Hand zu verätzen. Richtig gemischt, entfacht dieses Zeug ungeahnte Kräfte in dir, macht dich jedoch wahnsinnig und löst Wahnvorstellungen aus. Entwickelt wurde dieses Mittel scheinbar von einem Satyr Namens Xandivious, welcher irgendwo in Winterspring residiert."



Ich: „Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann sind die Furbolgs in größter Gefahr. Nicht auszudenken, was passiert, wenn sie mit dem Zeugs...infiziert... werden. Wir müssen sie warnen!"

Arthas: „Wenn das dein Wunsch ist." Er nickte mit seinem Kopf nach links, „weiter im Norden befinden sich einige Furbolg-Stämme. Diese sind aber von Natur aus sehr aggressiv. Das meiste Glück werden wir noch immer mit dem Furbolgs der Holzschlundfeste haben. Das sind zwar auch keine Kuschelbären, aber mit denen kann man sich zumindest normal unterhalten, wenn es darauf an kommt."

Ich: „Klingt zwar nicht gerade verlockend, doch wir haben keine andere Wahl. Sollte wirklich der Wahnsinn über sie kommen und wir würden nur tatenlos zusehen, könnte ich mir das nie verzeihen. Los, statten wir ihnen einen Besuch ab."



Wir folgten den Pfad weiter nach Norden der sich immer weiter in die Höhe schlängelt. Nach langem Fußmarsch standen wir vor einem Tunnel, welcher von einem riesigen hölzernen Bärenkopf verziert wurde.

Vor dem Tor standen zwei mit Speeren bewaffnete Furbolgs, die uns argwöhnisch beobachteten. Ihren Speer hielten sie schon fester in der Hand, um in Gefahr sofort zustoßen zu können. Langsam näherten wir uns den beiden Bären. Sie knurrten uns an und fletschten die Zähne. Gleichzeitig kreuzten sie die Speere. Einer der Furbolgs begann in einem knurrenden Dialekt mit uns zu sprechen. Er tat sich schwer, mit seinen Lippen Worte zu formen, die wir verstehen konnten.



Furbolg: „Fremde nicht willkommen. Kehrt um und kehrt nie wieder."

Ich: „Wir kommen in Frieden. Wir haben wichtige Informationen für euren Häuptling. Euer Stamm ist in Gefahr, bitte, ihr müsst uns Zugang gewähren."

Der Furbolg schüttelte den Kopf.



Ein rumoren ging durch die Höhle. Es klang wie ein brüllen. Die Furbolgs brüllten zurück. Ein dritter Furbolg gesellte sich zu den beiden anderen. Er war hoch gewachsen, etwas dicklich und trug im extremen Kontrast zu seiner schwarzen Fellbarbe einen giftgrünen Lendenschurz. Links und rechts hinter seinen Ohren hatte er sich mit jeweils zwei Federn geschmückt. Um seinen Hals hing eine knöcherne Halskette. Die beiden Wachen traten respektvoll zur Seite. Dem einen Furbolg entwich ein einziges Wort – Gorn. Er knurrte uns an, doch ich zuckte nur mit den Schultern. Im Sinne von: „ich verstehe dich nicht."



Nach weiteren leichteren Anfangsschwierigkeiten ging sein grummeln in eine uns verständliche Sprache über.



Gorn: „Verzeihen bitte Wachen. Sie nur tun Arbeit." Er blickte die Wachen an. „Gute Furbolgs sein." Sein Blick schwenkte wieder zu uns um. „Ich hören Gespräch. Ich sein Gorn Einauge. Ihr schlechte Nachrichten für unser Volk?" Sein Gesichtsausdruck wurde traurig.

Ich: „Ja, ich bin hier um euch zu warnen. Ich war südlich von hier in einer Höhle. Dort werden Furbolgs gefangen gehalten. Man macht Experimente mit ihnen – grausame Experimente. Den Furbolgs wird ein Mittel eingeflößt, von dem sie wahnsinnig uns aggressiv werden."

Gorn nickte vielsagend: „Furbolgs werden böse. Wir gefangen einen. Er außer Kontrolle. Du wollen sehen?"

Ich stimmte ihm zu: „Lasst uns sehen, ob er sich so verhält wie die anderen die wir gesehen haben. Bitte führt uns zu ihm."



Gorn deutete uns mit einer Handbewegung einzutreten. Wir traten einen weitläufigen Gang ein, der kein Ende zu nehmen schien. Bald darauf traten wir in eine kleine Halle ein, von der insgesamt drei Tunnel wegführen. Einem Wegweiser entnahm ich, dass diese jeweils den Teufelswald, die Mondlichtung und Winterquell als Ziel haben. In dieser Halle befand sich eine einzige hölzerne Tür, die tiefer in den Bau führte. Ohne Karte hätte ich mich hier unten hoffnungslos verirrt. Wir bogen mehrere Male ab. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich bei den zahllosen Verzweigungen die Orientierung verloren. Wir traten in einen vergleichsweise kleinen Raum, der eine Sackgasse zu sein schien. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese Gänge überhaupt mal ein Ziel haben. Am der gegenüber liegenden Wand stand ein einziger, robuster Metallkäfig. In ihm war ein Furbolg eingeschlossen, der randalierte, an den Gitterstäben riss und um sich schlug. Begleitet wurde dieses Schauspiel von einen nicht abbrechenden Brüllen.



Gorn: „Das schon seit Tagen geht. Er nicht beruhigen." Er schüttelte den Kopf.

Ich winkte Marvyn zu mir. „Gib mir mal bitte so ein Fläschchen."



Er drückte mir eins in die Hand. Ich näherte mich dem Käfig und blieb in sicherer Reichweite stehen. In der Hand hielt ich das Fläschchen, welches ich vor den Augen des Furbolgs hin und her schwenkte. Er fixierte es sofort mit seinem Blick. Geifer rann ihm aus dem Maul. Er brüllte auf, während er in seiner Verzweiflung und Wut die Kralle aus dem Käfig streckte. Er drückte sein ganzes Gewicht gegen die massiven Gitterstäbe, in der Hoffnung, die weit entfernte Phiole doch erreichen zu können. Als ich es wegsteckte, schien eine Welt für ihn zusammenzubrechen. Er tobte, dass der ganze Käfig zitterte. Plötzlich war ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, dass der Käfig diesen Belastungen wirklich stand hält.



Ich: „Der ist verrückt...vollkommen... verrückt."



Auch wenn die Augen des Furbolgs vorher schon loderten, dann brannten sie jetzt wie Höllenfeuer. Ich bildete mir ein, seine Größe hätte zugenommen. Ebenso wie seine Stärke. Metall quietschte und knarzte, als er immer wieder gegen die Gitterstäbe schlug und riss, obwohl er sich die Hände bereits blutig geschlagen hatte. Der Furbolg schien keine Schmerzen zu spüren. Sein Ziel war nur eins: Um jeden Preis das Fläschchen zu erreichen.

Auf ewig war der Käfig den Belastungen schließlich doch nicht ganz gewachsen. Gorn hatte zur Sicherheit bereits zwei Wachen für den Fall der Fälle zu sich gerufen. Ich war bereits im Rückwärtsgang auf dem Weg aus dem Raum hinaus. Plötzlich machte der Käfig einen Knall, als dem Furbolg es gelang, die Tür aus den angeln zu reißen. Wie von einer Tarantel gestochen stürmte er auf mich zu. Die beiden Furbolgs, die sich ihm in den Weg gestellt hatten, hatte er beiläufig auf die Seite gefegt. Diese landeten mit einem lauten Knall an der Wand. In hörte Knochen bersten, sowie ein schmerzerfülltes röcheln.

Falric trat vor mich, um uns beide mit seinem schützenden Schild von dem Angreifer abzuschirmen. Er spannte seine Muskeln, als der Furbolg seine Fäuste ballte. Ein Knall erschütterte den Raum als er gegen das Schild schlug. Wie im Zeitlupentempo sah ich, wie sich der Schild unwirklich verformte als zwei Giganten aufeinander prallten. Falric schaffte es zwar dem Gegner einen Schwertstich in den Unterleib zuzufügen, den der Furbolg aber nicht zu bemerken schien. Mein Gefährte war eindeutig zu schwach. Bei dem Aufprall wurde er mit voller Kraft zurückgeworfen. Bevor Falric wieder auf den Beinen war, hatte ihn der Furbolg bereits mit einer Klaue am Hals gepackt und vom Boden gerissen. Er wirbelte ihn kurz in der Luft, bevor er Falric mit voller Wucht am Boden aufschlagen ließ. Er rührte sich nicht mehr. Jetzt waren Arthas und Marvyn heran. Marvyn hatte seine beiden Schwerter gezückt, während Artas, mit dem Schwert am Boden schleifend, an den Furbolg heranstürmte. Den Schwerthieb von Arthas parierte der Angreifer, indem er Arthas kurzerhand an der führenden Hand packte und in die Luft riss. Während mein Freund in der Luft baumelte, hatte sich Marvyn mit voller Kraft vom Boden abgestoßen und segelte über den Furbolg hinweg. Beim Vorbeiflug schaffte er es, zwei tödliche Schwerthiebe in der Halsgegend anzusetzen. Der Furbolg röchelte nicht einmal. Vollkommen geräuschlos kippte er nach vorne um. Arthas begrub er durch die gigantische Fellmasse einfach unter sich.



Aktueller Statusbericht: der wahnsinnig Furbolg getötet, ebenso wie eine Furbolgwache. Die andere erlitt mehrere Knochenbrüche. Arthas rechte Hand blutete. Falric... tot. Ich kniete vor meinem gefallenen Begleiter. Er hat zwar kaum was geredet... aber er war mein Freund. Ich drückte meine Hand ins Gesicht, um zu verhindern dass jetzt jemand mein Gesicht sah. Ich schluchzte. Tränen rannen über meine Finger dem Boden entgegen. Ich spürte wie jemand eine Hand an meine Schulter legte. Als ich aufblickte saß mir Arthas gegenüber und blickte mir mit sorgevollem Blick in die Augen. Marvyn hingegen schien der Anblick vollkommen unbekümmert zu lassen. Mit verschränkten Armen lehnte er am Türstock.



Arthas; „Wenn ich eins in meinem Leben gelernt habe, dann eins... dass der Tot nicht das Ende ist."



Ich blickte ihn an. Kurz davor ihm die wüstesten Beschimpfungen entgegen zu werfen. Doch ich brachte kein Wort heraus. Als hätte er meine Gedanken gelesen, stand dieser auf, zog sein Schwert und stellte sich wie bei einem Ritterschlag über Falric.



Arthas: „Der Tod ist nicht das Ende..."



Frostgram leuchtete mit eisblauer Energie auf, die das Schwert hinunter wanderte und Falric wie mit einer Aura umgab. Er leuchtete für eine Millisekunde mit unglaublicher Intensität auf, dann war das Licht wieder weg. 



Ein röcheln entwich Falric. Dann begann er zu zittern. Er versuchte sich aufzusetzen, hatte aber nicht die nötige Kraft dazu. Ich war sofort bei ihm und half ihm auf. So kniete ich bei ihm, während ich noch immer nicht ganz realisiert hatte was passiert war. Fragend blickte ich Arthas an.



Ich: „Du... hast ihn wiederbelebt?"

Arthas schüttelte traurig und langsam den Kopf. „Nein... nicht wiederbelebt...nicht... wiederbelebt..."



Ich blickte zu Marvyn. Der wendete jedoch den Blick von mir ab.



Arthas: „Er...ist... nach wie vor tot..."



Ich: „Er ist ein Untoter? Seit wann?" Würden Blicke töten können, wäre Arthas jetzt wohl sofort tot umgefallen.



Arthas: „Seit... Nordend..."
Ich deutete auf Marvyn, der nach wie vor meinen Blick ausweicht. „Und Marvyn?"

Arthas schluckte: „Tot."

Ich mit bebender Stimme: „Und du?"

Arthas versagte die Stimme: „...tot..."



Plötzlich schien eine Welt für mich zusammenzubrechen. Ich sackte zusammen.



Ich: „Bei dem Licht... A...Aber warum?"

Arthas: „Frostgram..."



Ich verstummte. Unfähig, etwas darauf zu erwidern. Gorn hatte dem Gespräch schweigend zugehört. Jetzt wendete er sich von uns ab, um zu dem überdimensionalen Furbolg rüber zu gehen, der uns vorhin beinahe das Leben gekostet hatte. Er kniete sich hin.



Gorn: „Bruder... was du getan..."

Ich überrascht: „Er... war dein Bruder."

Gorns Augen füllten sich mit Tränen. Ja... er war. Aber gut so wie geschehen. Bruder... vorher schon für mich gestorben..."

Ich: „Zumindest wissen wir jetzt, dass dieses Feuerwasser an dieser Bredouille schuld ist. Dein Bruder war der erste, aber es werden noch mehr folgen."

Gorn verneinte: „Bruder nicht erster, einer von vielen. Totenwaldfelle... böse, Winterfelle... böse, wir einzige die nicht böse."

Ich: „Das ist ja furchtbar. Ihr müsst was unternehmen, sonst schwappt die Verseuchung noch zu euch über."

Gorn überlegte: „Du weise Worte gesprochen. Ich Rat folgen. Er gab ein lautes brüllen von sich. Kurz darauf trottete ein Furbolg an, der in vielerlei Hinsicht Gorn ähnelte. Man könnte ihn fast für einen Zwilling halten, nur hatte sein Fell einen etwas dunkleren Stich.



Gorn: „Donnerschrei, gehen los und verschließen Eingänge. Krankheit befallen Furbolgs. Müssen Schutz suchen." Er richtete sich an uns. „Ihr bleiben, oder ihr gehen?"



Ich blickte zu meinen Begleitern. Alle nickten mir zu. 



Ich: „Wir bleiben, zumindest solange, bis Falric wieder bei Kräften ist. Vielleicht können wir uns bei euch nützlich machen." 

Gorn gab ein zufriedenes Knurren von sich. „Dann alles geklärt."



Auf Geheiß Gorn Einauges wurden sämtliche Zugänge zur Holzschlundfeste verschlossen. Es sollte vier Jahre dauern, bis die Furbolgs wieder Sonnenlicht zu Gesicht bekommen werden.


----------



## Mafloni (13. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 11 &#150; Marvyn

---------------------------------



Auch wenn er es nicht gezeigt hatte. Die Tatsache, dass Falric urplötzlich von einem gigantischen Furbolg aus dem Leben gerissen wurde, hatte Marvyn gezeigt, wie schnell es geht, einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren.

Noch immer unruhig von den vergangenen Ereignissen, hatte sich Marvyn geschworen, herauszufinden, wer Einauges Bruder das Feuerwasser unterjubelte. Und er würde nicht ruhen bis er den Täter gefunden hat. So setzte er sich eines Abends mit Gorn zusammen, um mehr über seinen Bruder herauszufinden.

Marvyn: „Vielen Dank, dass du mir dabei hilfst, den Täter zu finden Gorn, es liegt mir sehr viel daran, den Verdächtigen der Gerechtigkeit überzuführen."

Gorn: „Gorn gerne helfen. Ich alles sagen was wissen."

Marvyn: „Bitte erzähle mir alles was du von den Tagen weißt, an denen du gemerkt hast, dass sich dein Bruder verändert hat."



Gorn verfiel in Gedanken. Es dauerte einige Zeit, bis er begann zu sprechen.



Gorn: „Vor Tagen, Ror auf Jagd. Jagen Wölfe für Fell und Essen. Er lange weg. Viele Tage weg. Ich senden Wutpranke, um finden Bruder. Er nie heimkommen. Ich Hoffnung aufgegeben. Senden mehr Jäger um finden. Sie gefunden Bruder. Aber er wehren. Sie müssen fangen Bruder mit Netze. Dann gebracht nach Hause. Er noch immer wehren. Er alle angreifen. Er mich nicht erkennen. So gesperrt in Käfig. Gehofft er werden friedlich. Aber er nicht friedlich geworden. Dann ihr gekommen, und ihn getötet."

Marvyn: „Er ist ausgebrochen und hat euch und meine Freunde attackiert. Es blieb uns keine andere Möglichkeit."

Gorn: „Ich euch nicht machen Vorwürfe. Ihr ihn erlöst vor Schmerz. Ich euch dankbar."

Marvyn überlegte kurz: „Und Wutpranke wurde nicht mehr gefunden?" 

Gorn: „Nein, er weg. Nie mehr gesehen."

Marvyn. „Gibt es noch jemanden der mehr über Wutpranke weiß?"

Gorn: „Vielleicht Salfa was wissen. Sie Gefährtin von Wutpranke. Sie hier in Feste. Du finden musst. Sie leicht zu finden. Sie einzige weibliche Furbolg hier mit weißem Fell."



Marvyn machte sich auf die Suche nach ihr. Er hatte Glück. Er fand sie in der Haupthalle mit einem anderen Furbolg in eine Diskussion verstrickt. Er kannte ihn. Es war der Quartiermeister Meilosh, der für die Warenverteilung in der Feste zuständig ist. Um was es geht, konnte er dem geknurre nicht entnehmen. Er versteht leider kein ursisch. Er räusperte sich. Die beiden Furbolgs unterbrachen das Gespräch und blickten ihn an. Es war ein typischer „Mach-schnell-du-störst-Blick".



Marvyn: „Kann ich euch helfen? Mir scheint ihr habt Schwierigkeiten."

Salfia: „Meilosh sich weigern, mir Essen zu geben. Ich hungrig."

Meilosh: „Du haben schon Essen gehabt, jeder bekommt nur eine Portion."

Salfia: „Ich schwören, ich nichts gehabt."

Meilosh: „Liste sagen was anderes. Ich haben notiert."

Marvyn: „Sie kann meine Portion haben."



Salfia blickte ihn an. Zuerst verwirrt, aber dann erschien ein Ausdruck unendlicher Dankbarkeit in ihren Augen. Sie verbeugte sich. Meilosh starrte ihm ebenfalls an. Als wollte er sichergehen, dass er es ernst meine. Marvyn nickte ihm zu.



Meilosh: „Du haben Glück Salfia. Er haben großes Herz. Du ihm dankbar sein."

Salfia: „Das ich sein."



Meilosh gibt Salfia eine weitere Portion aus. Diese beherrschte sich, aber man merkte ihr an, dass sie bereits seit Tagen wohl nichts mehr gegessen hatte. Obwohl sie versuchte nicht zu schlingen, aß sie in einem für einen Furbolg unüblichen Tempo. Er beobachte sie. Wartete bis sie fertig war.



Marvyn: „Auf ein Wort Salfia?"



Furcht ging durch ihre Augen, aber dann nickte sie. Er führte sie in einen Raum, wo sie ungestört sein können.



Marvyn: „Ich bin auf der Suche Wutpranke. Ich hab gehört du bist seine Gefährtin?"

Salfa schluckte &#150; nickte: „Ja ich sein.", hastig fügte sie hinzu „Oder war."

Marvyn: „Du denkst also, er ist tot?"

Salfa: „Ich ihn  nie mehr gesehen." Sie blickte ihn an. Er erwiderte ihren Blick.

Marvyn: „Schade, dass du mir nicht helfen kannst. Ich dachte, du wüsstest vielleicht wo er sich befindet."



Marvyn hatte nicht vor, jetzt schon klein bei zu begeben. Stattdessen machte er sich zurück auf dem Weg zu Meilosh.



Marvyn: „War es schon öfters der Fall, dass Salfa nach zusätzlichem Essen bettelt?"

Meilosh: „Nein, das erste Mal. Aber Meilosh nicht dumm. Hab gesehen wie sie oft essen gestohlen hat. Jetzt Essen eingesperrt."

Marvyn: „Wann hast du das erste Mal gesehen, dass sie Essen gestohlen hat?"

Meilosh: „Vor paar Tagen. Etwa zur Zeit, wo man Ror in Feste brachte."

Marvyn nickte: „Vielen Dank für deine Mithilfe."


Er verabschiedete sich. Er überlegte. Langsam setzte sich das Puzzle in seinem Kopf zusammen. Jetzt musste er nur mehr warten. Er versteckte sich in einer dunklen Nische im Tunnel, der in den Teufelswald führte. Der Tag verlief nur elend langsam. Erst spät in der Nacht, lange nach Mitternacht wurde seine Geduld belohnt. Ein Schatten huschte an ihm vorbei. Er spähte aus der Nische und sah wie ein Furbolg mit flinkem Tempo den Gang hinunter flitzte. 

Marvin stieß sich aus seiner Deckung ab und folgte dem Schatten aus sicherer Entfernung. Als der Furbolg in Sichtweite kam, tauchte er wieder in einer Nische unter. Er sah wie der Schatten das Tor öffnete und irgend etwas draußen hinstellte. Danach wurde die Tür wieder verschlossen und der Unbekannte machte sich wieder auf dem Rückweg. Marvyn trat aus dem Schatten und versperrte dem Furbolg den Weg. Er betrachtete ihn.



Marvyn lächelte: „Ganz wie ich es mir gedacht hatte. Warum hast du nicht gleich bei unserem ersten Gespräch kooperiert... Salfa?"

Salfa blickte ihm böse an: „Du nichts verstehen."

Marvyn: „Ohhhh ja... und wie ich verstehe. Ich wette du stielst das Essen, weil du einen zweiten mit ernähren musst. Wie... zum Beispiel Wutpranke? Ich bin mir sicher, während wir hier diskutieren, heimst sich Wutpranke vor der Tür das Essen ein und ist wieder über alle Berge. Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe... warum das ganze? Warum kehrt er nicht in die Feste zurück?"



Salfas Augen füllten sich mit Tränen. 



Salfa: „Wutpranke verändert, er wurden aggressiv. Er nicht selbe wie früher."

Marvyn: „Also kam er auch mit dem Feuerwasser in Kontakt. Weißt du wo er hin ist? Ich brauche Informationen von ihn."

Salfa: „Nein... nicht wissen."

Marvyn: „Und das stimmt auch? Du sagst das nicht nur um ihn zu schützen?"



Salfa schüttelte den Kopf. Marvyn sackte zusammen. Selbst wenn er Wutpranke beim Essen ertappt, wird er von ihm nichts rausbekommen. Das Feuerwasser machte jegliche Kommunikation unmöglich. Und einen Furbolg in der freien Wildbahn zu verfolgen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Er würde Marvyn abhängen und auf Nimmerwiedersehen untertauchen. Er musste es anders angehen. Aber wie? Marvyn kam zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis. Er brauchte wen, der weiß, wo sich Wutpranke versteckt. Dann müsste er ihn nur mehr vor Ort beschatten, ohne Sorge, dass er ihm entkommt. Plötzlich hatte er eine Eingebung. Er rieb sich voller Vorfreude die Hände.



Marvyn: „Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie weit du gegangen bist, um Donnerschrei den Torschlüssel abzuluchsen. Aber ich möchte dich bitten, mir den Schlüssel zu borgen, wenn ich für meine Nachforschungen ins freie muss &#150; für mein Stillschweigen."

Salfa stimmte zu. Sie drückte Marvyn den Schlüssel in die Hand. Er entwich aus der Feste und verschloss das Tor wieder hinter sich. Wie gut, dass er bei der Abschiedsfeier von Ror anwesend war. So wusste er, wo er begraben war. Er fand das Grab auf anhieb. Er hielt nochmals kurz inne, bevor er sich hinkniete, und die frisch umgegrabene Erde berührte. Marvyn war bei weiten nicht so mächtig wie Arthas, aber mächtig genug um kleinere Wiederbelebungsrituale durchzuführen. Die Erde erbebte unter ihm, als er Blitze dunkler Energie durchs Erdreich zucken ließ. Aus dem beben wurde ein bersten, als der durch das Feuerwasser drei Meter groß aufgedunsene Furbolg aus seinem eisigen Grab ausbrach. Ein lautes brüllen ging durch seine Kehle. Marvyn versuchte den Furbolg mit seinem Geißelgriff zu besänftigen &#150; ihn unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Ror zuckte und bebte, als Marvyn versuchte seine Gedanken zu kontrollieren.



Marvyn: „Sag mir, was mit euch passiert ist."

Ror heulte auf: „NIEMALS!"

Marvyn verstärkte seinen Griff. Der Furbolg windete sich unter den Schmerzen.



Marvyn: „Sag mir, wer euch das angetan hat."

Ror: „Grünling."



Marvyn verstärkte seine Kontrolle über Ror. Konzentrierte sich auf seine Gedanken, um ein einzelnes Bild zu finden. In seinem Gedanken manifestierte sich das Bild eines schmächtigen Orks, der in einem Pentagramm absurde Rituale durchführte.



Marvyn: „ULATHEK!" 



Diese Feststellung beraubte ihm kurz seiner Konzentration. Der Furbolg nutzte die Zeit, sich umzudrehen, und Marvyn einen deftigen Schlag zu versetzen, der ihm die Luft raubte. Während ihm schwarz vor Augen wurde, sah er noch, wie Ror kehrt machte und in den weiten des Waldes entfloh. Später erfuhren wir, dass es Ror durch seine schier unendliche Stärke gelungen war, zum Oberhäuptling sämtlicher verseuchter Furbolgs im Teufelswald aufzusteigen.



Als Marvyn wieder zu sich kam, schien bereits wieder die Sonne. Er musste mehrere Stunden bewusstlos gewesen sein. Er hatte noch immer immense Schmerzen in der Bauchregion. Sein Panzer hatte eine Delle davongetragen. Er erinnerte sich an die Vorkommnisse in der letzten Nacht.



Marvyn: „...Ulathek..."



Entschlossen setzte er sich in Bewegung. Erst humpelnd, dann gehend und schlussendlich sprintend. Immer weiter in den südlichen Teufelswald. Als er das Warnschild erreichte, dass ihm und seinen Begleitern vor kurzem erst beinahe zum Verhängnis geworden ist, drosselte er wieder sein Tempo. Er erhaschte einen Blick auf den Ork, der noch immer an seinem Stammplatz ein Ritual durchführte. Marvyn versteckte sich in einem undurchsichtigen Gebüsch, von dem er den Ork in Ruhe beobachten konnte. Jetzt war wieder warten angesagt. Zum Glück dauerte es nicht lange. Er hörte das knacken von Ästen, bevor er einen Blick auf Wutpranke erhaschte. Ulathek unterbrach sein Ritual und richtete sich auf. Er lächelte den Furbolg an. Von seiner Deckung aus beobachtete Marvyn, wie Ulathek Wutpranke einige Phiolen mit Feuerwasser zusteckte. 



Ulathek: „Wie gehabt. Verteile das Feuerwasser unter deinen Angehörigen, und ich versichere dir, dass du einen nicht enden wollenden Zustrom an Feuerwasser bekommen wirst. Tust du es nicht, oder behältst du dir die Phiolen, dann war es das letzte Mal, dass du welche bekommen hast. Dann beginnt für dich eine Zeit endloser Qual."



Wutpranke kniete hin, nickte Ulathek zu, dass er verstanden hatte. Er machte kehrt und verschwand wieder im Wald. Ulathek grinste zufrieden. Er kniete sich hin und setzte wieder sein Ritual fort.

Marvyn blickte sich um. Niemand ist in der Nähe. Der Augenblick war günstig. Er sprang aus der Deckung, sprintete Richtung Ork, schnappte ihn und war zwei Sekunden darauf mit ihm in einem weiteren Gebüsch verschwunden. Er brachte Ulathek zu einem Ort an dem sie ungestört waren. Der Ork zeterte unentwegt. Als Marvyn den Ork an einen Baumstamm gefesselt hatte, war es Ulathek das erste Mal möglich, seinen Kidnapper zu betrachten. Marvyn wusste gar nicht, dass ein grüner Ork weiß werden konnte im Gesicht.



Ulathek: „DU SCHON WIEDER! Was willst du von mir?"

Marvyn: Informationen. Woher beziehst du das Mittel. Wer sind deine Hintermänner?"

Ulathek schnaubte: „Und du denkst, das würde ich dir verraten?" Er lachte schrill.



Wortlos stand Marvyn auf und knackte mit seinen Handknöcheln. Der Ork verstummte urplötzlich.



Marvyn: „Wenn du nicht reden möchtest..."



Er näherte sich dem Ork. Dieser riss die Augen auf. Sein Atem stockte.





ZENSUR​​Aufgrund der hier auftretenden unmenschlichen Grausamkeit, waren wir gezwungen, zum Schutze des Lesers, die hier geschriebene Gewaltszene zu entfernen.​​ZENSUR ENDE​​

Marvyn hatte alle Informationen die er brauchte. Wie sich herausstellte, war Ror einer der ersten Furbolgs, die mit dem Feuerwasser in Berührung gebracht wurden. Er wurde während der Jagd von den Dämonen gefangen genommen und verschleppt, als er sich zu tief in ihr Gebiet vorgewagt hatte. Genauso erging es später Wutpranke. Ein tragisches Schicksal. Den Befehl für die Gefangennahme erteilte niemand geringerer als Xandivious persönlich. Der Ursprung allen Übels. Über seinen momentanen Aufenthaltsort wusste man nichts. Er hielt sich zu gut versteckt. Marvin war es nicht möglich ihn aufzuspüren. Seine Reise war dennoch nicht umsonst. Er hatte eine wichtige Erkenntnis erlangt. Xandivious ist nicht nur der Erfinder des Feuerwassers, sondern auch der, der hinter der gesamten Verseuchung steht. Fällt er, wird sich der Zustand der Furbolgs im Laufe der Zeit wieder zum besseren wenden. Nach seiner Rückkehr setzte sich Marvyn mit Gorn in Verbindung.



Gorn: „Ich dir danken. Du haben alten Furbolg Friede gebracht. Du und deine Begleiter ab nun Helden der Holzschlundfeste. Unser ewiger Dank euch Gewiss."

Marvyn verbeugte sich: „Du bist zu gütig. Dennoch hätte ich es bevorzugt, diesen Xandivious zu stellen und seiner gerechten Strafe zuzuführen. Irgendwie fühle ich mich, als hätte ich versagt."

Gorn: „Du nicht versagt. Zeit nur noch nicht reif. Du uns das Wissen gegeben was zu tun ist. Das sehr große Tat. Ich Ahnen befragt. Weitere Helden kommen werden. Nur nicht wissen wann. Aber sie kommen werden. Werden Respekt der Feste verdienen wie ihr. Viele werden bei Jagd sterben. Aber irgendwann Xandivious sterben wird. Irgendwann."

Marvyn: „Du hast recht... vielleicht bin ich wirklich nicht dafür bestimmt, den Furbolgs den Frieden zu bringen. Ich war dazu bestimmt, euch zu lehren, wie ihr überlebt. Und wie ihr dann zurückschlagt. Jetzt habe ich verstanden."



Gor drückte Marvyn ein Amulett in die Hand. 



Gorn: „Dieses Amulett seien von Großvater. Er mich immer begleitet im Leben, jetzt er auch dich begleiten. Er dir Kraft geben wird wenn du brauchst."


----------



## Mafloni (13. Dezember 2010)

[font="Courier New, monospace"]Kapitel 12 &#8211; Falric[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]---------------------------------[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Es ist bemerkenswert, welch eine Loyalität Falric gegenüber Arthas empfindet. Er begleitete Arthas in alle Hergottsländer, und diente ihm auch noch bis in den Tod. Selbst sein zweiter Tod hatte seine Begeisterung nicht bremsen können, Arthas in alle Teile der Welt zu verfolgen. Umso mehr berührte es mich, als sich Falric sich schützend vor mich gestellt hatte, um an seiner Stelle den Angriff des wahnsinnigen Furbolgs abzufangen. Ich hatte aber nie erfahren, ob er es deshalb tat, weil er auch für mich eine bestimmte Treue beziehungsweise Freundschaft empfindet, oder ob er es tat, um Arthas möglichen Kummer durch meinen Tod zu ersparen. Es verwundert mich insgeheim, dass Falric nach seiner Wiederbelebung eine so lange Zeit brauchte sich zu erholen. Entweder Untote brauchen auch einige Zeit, sich zu regenerieren, oder die Macht von Frostgram muss sich erst wieder in seinem Körper festsetzen. Dies ändert nichts daran, dass er sich noch immer, selbst nach drei Tagen noch überraschend schwach fühlte und er sich schwer tat, sich alleine auf den Beinen zu halten. Während Marvyn auf Verbrecherjagd, und Arthas anderweitig mit Gorn beschäftigt war, verbrachte ich viel Zeit bei Falric und leistete ihm bei seiner Genesung Gesellschaft. Er redete nach wie vor nicht viel, doch man sah in seinen Augen, dass er meine Gegenwart sehr schätzte. Die vergangenen Tage nutzten wir unter anderen dazu aus, unsere Lebensgeschichte zu erzählen. [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Dies ist die Geschichte vom Falric, dem Helden mit Schwert und Schild, der jederzeit für seine Freunde sein Leben geben würde.[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Falric war wie ich in der Umgebung von Brill in einer bäuerlichen Umgebung aufgewachsen. Umso sehr verwundert es mich, dass ich ihn nie gekannt, geschweige denn irgendetwas von ihm gehört habe. Sein Vater war regelrecht versessen darauf, Falric zu einem Bauern wie ihn zu erziehen. Wie sich bald heraus stellte, hatte dieser jedoch einfach nicht den Biss, jeden Tag bei Hahnenschrei bereits aus dem Bett zu hüpfen und erst mal Kühe zu melken und sich dann hinter den Backofen zu stellen und Semmeln für die hauseigene Bäckerei zu kreieren. Entweder er hatte keinen Bock, war zu müde oder zu faul. Aber im Nichtstun, da war er ein großer Meister. Den ganzen Tag lang nutze er dazu aus, mit irgendwelchen dubiosen &#8222;Freunden&#8220; abzuhängen, um entweder dem Nachbarn den Apfelbaum leer zu pflücken oder mit seinem Fußball wieder mal ein Fenster einzuschießen. Mit ihm war es nie leicht, denn für seine Eltern hagelte es regelmäßig Beschwerden. Das war nur eine Seite von ihm. Sollte wider erwarten seine andere Seite überwiegen, war er überraschend wissbegierig und verschanzte sich für Tage in seinem Zimmer um Bücher über jegliche wissenschaftliche Themen zu studieren. Für Schnulzen oder Romane hatte er übrigens überhaupt nichts übrig. Falric war in seiner Kindheit sehr anfällig für Kehlkopfentzündungen. Wie sich Jahre später heraus stellte, wurde dies durch eine Heuallergie ausgelöst. Doch jetzt ist es schon zu spät um sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Seine melodische Stimme, mit der er öfters die Preise des Lordaeroner Jugendchores gewonnen hatte, war dahin. Zurück blieb ein heiseres krächzen, mit der es unmöglich wurde, weiterhin die Solistenstelle auszuführen. Dieses Erlebnis traumatisierte ihn so sehr, dass er sich seit diesem Tage an nur mehr sehr selten zu Wort meldet. Dann kam die Zeit, in der er in den Militärdienst eintrat, um seine Pflichtjahre abzuhocken. Hier wiederholte sich das Spiel von neuem. Er trieb seine Vorgesetzten beinahe in den Wahnsinn, da er für sämtliche Aufgaben einfach zu faul war. Strafen störten ihn nicht, die hockte er ohne das Gesicht zu verziehen einfach ab. Man schob ihn von einem Bataillon zum nächsten, bis man eines Tages tatsächlich die passende Stellung für ihn gefunden hatte. Es war in der Tat in mehrfacher Hinsicht eine Stellung... Er wurde zu einer Stadtwache, die den ganzen lieben Tag nichts besseres zu tun hatte, als still in der Ecke zu stehen und das zu tun, was er am besten konnte &#8211; nämlich NICHTS! Er erfüllte seinen stummen Dienst gewissenhaft, ohne Emotionen, ohne irgendwann durch die Langeweile wahnsinnig zu werden. Schon bald hatte er sich den Ruf der standhaftesten Wache von ganz Lordaeron erarbeitet. Doppeldienste verrichtete er so nebenbei. Durch in der Ecke stehen und stumm die Landschaft zu beobachten. Dieser Eigenschaft war es zu verdanken, dass er in der nicht vorhandenen Hierarchie der Türsteher tatsächlich in einen nicht vorhandenen Rang aufsteigen konnte &#8211; zur Königswache. Normalerweise benötigte es jahrelanger harter Ausbildung, um den elitären Königswachen das beizubringen, was Falric bereits in seiner Kindheit allen anderen voraus war &#8211; stumm in einer Ecke zu stehen und den Tag an sich vorbeiziehen zu lassen. Er hatte all diese Voraussetzungen, um diese Ausbildung einfach zu überspringen &#8211; wie bereits gesagt, ein wahrer Musterknabe. [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Es war ein regnerischer Augusttag, an dem sich das Leben von Grund auf verändern sollte. An diesem Tag schüttete wie aus Kübeln. Das Metallgeschirr schützte nicht vor der Kälte. Und der nicht vorhandene Nackenschutz verhinderte es nicht, dass ihm das ganze Wasser von seinem Spitzhelm abprallte und in seinem Genick verschwand, um anschließend seinem Rücken runter zu fließen. An diesem Tag ging ihm das erste Mal ein Gedanke durch den Kopf, der ausschlaggebend für seine baldige berufliche Veränderung werden sollte: &#8222;WAS FÜR EIN BESCHISSENER JOB!&#8220;[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Das zweite ausschlaggebende, was an diesem Tag passiert war, war eine unverhoffte Begegnung mit niemand geringerem als Arthas persönlich! Er war sehr überrascht, als dieser ihn hinter seinem Rücken ansprach.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]
Arthas: &#8222;Ein regnerischer Tag, nicht wahr?&#8220;[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Er drehte sich um, nur um einen Blick auf den Prinzen zu erhaschen. Auf seinem Rücken trug er seinen geheiligten Hammer &#8211; genannt Lichträcher. An seiner Lende baumelte an einer goldenen Kette ein quietschgrünes Gebetsbuch mit feuerroter Umrandung und knallgelbem Kreuz in der Mitte. In seiner Hand hatte er eine dampfende Donald-Tasse, die er ihm entgegenstreckte. [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: &#8222;Hier hast du eine Tasse heißem Kinderpunsch. Den hab ich selbst gemacht.&#8220; [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Falric: &#8222;Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich euch für eine solch noble Tat nur danken soll, mein Prinz.&#8220;[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: &#8222;Trink einfach.&#8220; [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Mit diesen Worten machte Arthas kehrt und verschwand im stürmenden Schritte mit schallendem Gekicher im Inneren des Palastgewölbes. [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Das selbe wiederholte sich am darauf folgenden Tage.[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: &#8222;Hier hast du eine Tasse heißem Kinderpunsch. Den hab ich selbst gemacht.&#8220; [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Falric: &#8222;Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich euch für eine solch noble Tat nur danken soll, mein Prinz.&#8220;[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: &#8222;Trink einfach.&#8220; [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Wieder verschwand er mit erschreckendem ohrenbetäubenden Gekicher im Palast.[/font]



 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Dieses Schauspiel wiederholte sich ab jetzt jeden Tag. Eines Tages stellte ihn Falric deswegen zur Rede. Es stellte sich heraus, dass Arthas zu dieser Zeit an Muskelzuckungen und unkontrolliertem Gekicher litt, die jedes Mal eintraten, wenn Arthas es wagte zu lächeln, wenn er jemand anderem einen Gefallen gemacht hatte. Deshalb verschwand Arthas immer so schnell im Palast, um zu verhindern, dass er sich deswegen zum Narren machte (Sehr seltsam, nicht war?). Falric, der schon seit dem Verlust seiner Stimme nur mehr herzlich wenig lachte (weil er sich wegen seiner Stimme schämte), nahm Arthas daraufhin in Therapie, um ihn zu lehren, wie man sein Lachen und Lächeln unter Kontrolle halten konnte, um in jeder noch so lustigen Situation eine emotionslose Gestik annehmen zu können. Seit diesem Tag an lacht Arthas mit seinen Mundwinkeln nach unten. Aber seine Kicheranfälle sind seit diesem Tag an verschwunden. Arthas was ihm deswegen so dankbar, sodass er Falric, ebenso wie mich damals, in den engsten Freundeskreis aufnahm. Als Falric ihm eines Tages beichtete, dass er mit seiner aktuellen Stellung todunglücklich ist, beförderte Arthas Falric mit sofortiger Wirkung zu einem Captain, einem Heereskommandanten. Zu der Zeit, als die Horde Lordaeron belagerte, wurde Falric zum obersten Infanteriebefehlshaber ernannt. Von niemand anderem als Arthas persönlich. Durch seine unvergleichbare Heeresführung während der Verteidigung sollte Falric unter folgendem Namen zu einer Legende werden - Der Captain.[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Die nächsten Jahre kämpfte Falric in allen größeren Konflikten mit, wie zum Beispiel an dem Tag, an dem Arthas Kel&#8217;Thuzad, den Typen, der mir beim Skat-Turnier den Pokal weggeschnappt hat, aus Brill gejagt hatte. Durch Falrics unvergleichliche Heeresführung konnte man Kel kurz nach seiner Flucht auf einer kleinen Waldlichtung stellen.[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Schon bald darauf ging es mit Arthas auf nach Nordend um ein ganz ein böses Individuum zu jagen. Begleitet wurde Falric von den Offizieren Marvyn und Luc Valonforth. Falric schloss mit Marvyn schnell Freundschaft. Wie sich herausstellte, war diesem Luc Valonforth ebenso ein Dorn im Auge wie ihm. Hier möchte ich Falric kurz zitieren: [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Falric: &#8222;Diese hochnäsige Gangart, seine Art sich zu bewegen, sein ganzes Äußeres. Wenn ich an dieses falsch grinsende Gesicht denke, bekomm ich immer noch einen Hals.&#8220; Er ballte seine Hände zu Fäusten.[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: &#8222;Warum? Was hat er denn so furchtbares getan, dass ihr ihm so feindlich gesinnt wart?&#8220;[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Falric: &#8222;Frag besser nicht... er hielt sich immer für was besseres. Er dachte, er hätte Anrecht darauf, bei jedem Mittagessen gegenüber von Arthas zu sitzen, während Marvyn und ich wie kleine Außenseiter an dem linken und rechten Ende des Tisches sitzen durften.&#8220;[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Ich: &#8222;Das war alles?&#8220;
Falric: &#8222;Schön wäre es, aber es kommt noch schlimmer. Er war immer der erste in der Kantine, und verlangte immer eine dreifache Portion. Marvyn und mir blieb am Ende immer nur ekliges Erbsenpüree, da wir wegen diversen anderen Verpflichtungen fast immer als letzter in der Schlange standen. Wenn er uns dann immer mit dem Schüsselchen Erbsenpüree gesehen hatte, gab er so dämliche Kommentare wie <<Kopf hoch, davon werdet ihr groß und stark>>, oder: <<na, wieder nichts erwischt>>, von sich, während er selbst an einer wohlgedeckten Tafel saß, und das Essen nur so in sich hineinstopfte. Außerdem grinste er dabei immer so schadensfroh, sodass ich eines Tages wortlos aufgestanden bin und ihm seine Visage ins Essen getunkt hab. Danach musste ich zwar eine Stunde in der Eselsecke sitzen, aber das war es mir wert!&#8220;[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Da Luc von Marv und Fal von diesem Tag an so schlimm geekelt wurde, ist es nur verständlich, dass Luc sofort die Chance ergreifen wollte, nach Lordaeron zurückzukehren, als Uther Arthas aus Nordend zurückbeordern wollte. Arthas, der Luc ebenso wenig mochte, versenkte daraufhin sämtliche Schiffe, um diesen zusätzlich zu ärgern. So nah vor der Rettung dieser Tyrannen musste Luc weiterhin in Nordend verweilen. Dazu kam, dass dieser ab nun immer an vorderster Front mitkämpfen musste, während Marvyn und Falric mit Arthas hinter den Frontlinien selbstgemachten Kinderpunsch tranken und über ihn Witze machten. Nur verständlich, dass Luc aufgrund diesem Mobbing vor Zorn regelrecht kochte. Aber er ist selbst schuld an seinem Malheur. [/font] 




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Tja... dann kam der Tag, an denen Mal&#8217;Ganis gestellt wurde. Falric übernahm die Verteidigung des Stützpunktes, während Arthas auf der Suche nach Frostgram war. [/font] 

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Schlussendlich wurde Mal&#8217;Ganis gestellt und hingerichtet.[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Folgendes berühmtes Zitat soll von Falric stammen:[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Falric: &#8222;Prinz Arthas? Wo ist Muradin? Wir halten nicht mehr lange durch.&#8220;[/font]

 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Arthas: &#8222;Tot.&#8220;[/font]




 [font="Courier New, monospace"]Später sollte Arthas sein ganzes Heer hinrichten, und als Untote wiederbeleben. Darunter auch Falric und Marvyn. Das nächste war die Ankunft in Lordaeron und der Besuch in meinem Café. Aber ab hier kennt ihr ja die Geschichte.[/font]



Kapitel 13 &#8211; Hänsel

---------------------------------



Während meiner Zeit in der Holzschlundfeste, hatte ich endlich wieder Zeit, einen regen Briefverkehr zwischen Hänsel und mir zu führen, um so Neuigkeiten von meiner alten Heimat zu erfahren.





---BRIEF AN HÄNSEL---



Hallo lieber Hänsel,

Ich hoffe es geht dir gut. Ich weiß, ich habe mich lange nicht mehr bei dir gemeldet. Aber das liegt einfach daran, dass ich im Moment einfach ganz viel um die Ohren habe. Ich weiß, es war nicht die feine Art, mit Arthas einfach so Richtung Kalimdor abzudampfen, aber Arthie hat darauf bestanden jetzt sofort in den Westen zu segeln. 



Wie du weißt, ist das Postsystem hier auf Kalimdor noch nicht ganz das wahre. Außer ein paar Orks, die ein lustiges Fähnchenspiel mit den Nachtelfen spielen, gibt es hier leider kaum was. Das Postsystem der Dämonen soll angeblich hingegen sehr fortschrittlich sein, aber ich bin gegenüber neuartiger Technologie ohnehin sehr misstrauisch. Der Gedanke, die Briefe durch einen Dimensionsriss über den Wirbelnden Nether nach Lordaeron zu schicken gefällt mir nicht besonders. Außerdem gibt es bei den Dämonen noch immer die Zensur. Da musst du aufpassen was du schreibst, sonst kann es sein, dass dir die halbe brennende Legion einen Besuch abstattet. Mir hingegen ist das Briefgeheimnis sehr wichtig. 



Ich habe ein paar fleißige Goblins getroffen, die eines Tages mit einem Zeppelin über uns abgestürzt sind. Die haben irgendeinen Orkhäuptling über das Steinkrallengebirge geflogen. Leider wussten die Goblins nicht, wie man so einen Zeppelin wieder landet. Sie sind deshalb sehr weit nach Norden abgedriftet, bevor sie in eine Windböhe gerieten und praktisch vor meinen Füßen abstürzten. Man stelle sich das vor. Man geht in aller Seelenruhe in den Teufelswald Schwammerl pflücken, und plötzlich stürzt so ein riesiges Ding ab. Zum Glück wurde keiner verletzt und auch das Luftschiff hatte kaum Beschädigungen. Nur der Kriegshäuptling der Orks war über den Unfall nicht sehr erfreut. Er packte den Steuermann und war kurz davor, ihm das Blut Mannoroths schmecken zu lassen. 

Ich konnte dieses Malheur abwenden, indem ich dazwischen ging und versuchte in dieser Angelegenheit zu vermitteln. Erst wollte der Kriegshäuptling, der hieß Pfrall oder so, nicht darauf eingehen, aber als er dann hörte, dass ich eine leckere Schwammerlsuppe für sie koche, wenn sie sich jetzt artig verhalten, stimmte er zu. Ich musste bald einsehen, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht hatte. Ich wusste nicht, wie schwer es ist, eine ganze Horde voll verfressener Orks abzufüttern. Am Schluss hab ich, glaub ich einen fünfzig Liter Bottich für sie gekocht. Die Goblins waren mir für ihre Rettung so dankbar, dass sie mir versprachen, alles für mich zu tun. Wer konnte dazu schon nein sagen? Ab jetzt fliegen sie für mich zwischen Durotar und Brill hin und her, nur um euch meine Briefe zu bringen. Die sind sehr nett. Und sehr lukrativ für sie. Es gibt immer mehr Leute, die für einen Abstecher nach Durotar wollen. Für die Überfahrt verlangen sie natürlich einen entsprechenden Obulus.



Falric geht es übrigens im Moment sehr schlecht. Der war in eine ganz schlimme Rauferei verwickelt und jetzt hat ihn der Doktor Bettruhe verschrieben. Aber es geht ihm dank meiner Fürsorge schon wieder viel besser.



Oh es wird schon spät. Es wird Zeit ins Bett zu gehen. Ich hoffe es geht euch gut, und ich freue mich, von euch zu hören.



Ganz liebe Grüße,

Kevin

<BR style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: always" clear=all>---BRIEF AN KEVIN---



Hallo Kevin =)

Vielen Dank für deinen lieben Brief und das du an uns gedacht hast. Uns geht es hier sehr gut. Aber in Zukunft warne mich bitte vor. Ich war nicht sehr erfreut darüber, als der Zeppelin in deinem Kaffeebohnenfeld gelandet ist. Voller Wut hab ich den Steuermann ordentlich vermöbelt, bevor er mir den Brief geben konnte.



Das Leben hier am Lande ist nach wie vor sehr ruhig. Wir sind noch immer die einzigen hier, die bei vollem Verstand sind. Dementsprechend friedlich ist es hier auf deinem Hof. Nur leider hatten wir vor kurzem eine Kloverstopfung und da musste ich einen Klempner kommen lassen. Er war sehr kompetent, aber auch etwas seltsam. Der hat immer so ein komisches Lied gesummt, davon hab ich bis heute noch einen Ohrwurm.



Dum di dum, da da da dum dum, da da da da di di da da da dum dum...



Selbstverliebt war er auch. Der hatte tatsächlich eine knallrote Mütze auf, auf der unübersehbar seine Initialen prangten. Das war so ein großes rotes &#8222;M". Eindeutig nur aus dem Grund, um mit seiner auch so großen Fachkompetenz zu glänzen! Als Bezahlung verlangte er Pilze! Der ist noch seltsamer als du. Dennoch musste ich ihn dann trotz seines Könnens hochkant rauswerfen. Nämlich dann, als er darauf bestand, unser Haus über ein Abflussrohr zu verlassen. Naja... was will man machen. Wenigstens hat er das Klo repariert. >



Dem Steuermann geht es übrigens wieder gut. Eine Tasse von Liddia's Kaffee hatte regelrecht wieder seine Lebensgeister geweckt. Nur konnte er dann tagelang nicht schlafen. Seine Hände zitterten auch so stark, dass es für ihn ein paar Tage lang nicht möglich war, das Steuerrad ruhig zu halten. Ich habe Liddia schon mehrmals gesagt, dass es keine gute Idee ist, aus deinem Kaffee eine Art Energy-Shot zu machen. Aber sie ließ sich nicht beirren. Als ich sah, wie sehr sie das enthaltene Koffein konzentrierte wurde mir ganz anders...

Das geht alles auf deine Kappe, Kevin. Hättest du nicht zugelassen, dass sie mit neuen Kaffeesorten herumexperimentiert, wäre es nie so weit gekommen. Jetzt verschwindet sich regelmäßig im Keller um unter diabolischen Gelächter neue Geschmacksrichtungen zu entwickeln!



Ich weiß, das war ein sehr kurzer Brief, aber bei uns passiert echt nichts. Wirklich! Vielleicht kann ich das nächste Mal mehr berichten.



Liebe Grüße

Hänsel und Liddia







---BRIEF AN HÄNSEL---



Hallo Hänsel, Hallo Liddia,

ich habe euren Brief erhalten. Es freut mich, dass ihr meinen Brief bekommen habt. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Goblins wirklich den Brief bei euch abliefern. Jetzt weiß ich, dass man zumindest dieser Mannschaft vertrauen kann. Goblins und vertrauen? Das ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich... *looool*



Liddia experimentiert mit Kaffee? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich eine derartige Begeisterung in ihr entfachen konnte. Hatte sie bereits Erfolge zu verzeichnen? Bitte sendet mir doch mit der nächsten Post eine Kostprobe des Energy-Shots zu. Das klingt interessant. Ich glaube, man könnte mit dem Zeugs Dämonen zum platzen bringen. Sieht sicher lustig aus. Ich versuche übrigens gerade eine Kaffeepflanze zu züchten, die ohne Sonnenlicht wachsen. Bisher jedoch mit nur mäßigem Erfolg :-(



Athie hat übrigens auch eine interessante Beschäftigung gefunden. Er hatte die letzte Zeit ziemliche Schwierigkeiten mit seinem Gemüt. Er wird die letzte Zeit sehr schnell aggressiv und streitlustig. Anfangs wollte er zwar nicht, aber schlussendlich hatte er meinen Vorschlag angenommen, eine Therapie zu machen. Er hat am Ende sogar einen persönlichen Therapeuten bekommen. Er heißt Gorn Einauge, und er nimmt sich seinem Patienten voll und ganz an. Dafür ist er nicht ganz billig. Eine Sitzungsstunde kostet ein Glas Honig. Aber das ist mir Arthas wert. Auch wenn das heißt, dass ich regelmäßig ausrücken muss, um den Totenwaldfellen den Honig zu mopsen. Bisher haben sie nichts bemerkt. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. Die Therapiestunden umfassen meist einen Block von vier bis fünf Stunden, und beinhaltet Stretching, Yoga, mit anschließender Gesprächsstunde, bei der Arthie Gorn sein Herz ausschütten kann. Für den Stretching-Anzug musste ich übrigens extra blechen. Der besteht aus einer lavendelblauen langen Jogginghose, ein ärmelloses Leibchen, sowie ein etwa drei Zentimeter breites Stirnband. Auf ein Pulsmessgerät hat Arthie verzichtet. Sein Blutdruck bleibt selbst bei größter Anstrengung so niedrig, dass das Gerät nicht mal anschlägt...

Seine langen Haare musste er sich übrigens hinten zu einem Pferdekopf zusammenbinden. Ich war so nett und hab ihm mein flauschiges Haarband geborgt. Du weißt schon, das pinke mit dem süßen Gummischmetterling drauf. Ich hoffe ich bekomme es wieder.



An jedem Sonntag gibt es in der Holzschlundfeste übrigens einen Wochenmarkt. Da stellen sehr viele Furbolgs ihre Stände auf, um ihre meist selbst erzeugten Waren zu verkaufen. Du glaubst ja nicht, wie viel Auswahl es bei den Furbolgs gibt. Angefangen von Hemden, Stiefeln, Handschuhen, Krawatten, einfach alles! Meilosh bietet sogar Adidas T-Shits an. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass diese Firma ihre gierigen Griffel sogar in die entlegensten Orten von Azeroth ausstreckt. Ich hab dir diesem Brief eine Kleinigkeit beigepackt. Ich hoffe es gefällt dir. Übersetzt heißt das Ding so viel wie &#8222;Stab von Fell und Klauen". Da staunst du was? Ich hab inzwischen einige Silben Ursisch gelernt. Die haben hier echt praktische Langenscheidt-Wörterbücher. Du weißt schon, die dicken gelben mit dem großen &#8222;L" in der Mitte. Zurück zum Stab... da war leider keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei. Du musst ihn mal kräftig schütteln, dann passiert was tolles.



Hiermit sag ich für heute mal tschüss mit dem typischen Furbolg-Abschiedsgruß:



Mrwlwlwl Rgwlalala

Kevin





---BRIEF AN KEVIN---



Hallo Kevin =)

...du hast mir nicht gesagt, dass mich der Stab in einen Furbolg verwandelt. Als Liddia mich so gesehen hat, dachte sie, ich wäre ein wildes Tier. Sie ist dann mit einer Bratpfanne auf mich losgegangen. Das bekommst du zurück! -.-



Ich sag's dir, bei uns ist im Moment die Hölle los! Stell dir vor. Bei uns gibt es momentan eine immense Einwanderungswelle an Zombies! Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man die alle in Brill unterbringen möchte. Ich bin ja nicht fremdenfeindlich oder so, aber es werden mir langsam zu viele! Bei dem ganzen Gemurmel, schlurfen und schmatzen kann man gar nicht mehr richtig schlafen. Das geht die ganze Nacht so. Als ich dann am nächsten Morgen mit Schrecken feststellen musste, dass die in der Nacht das ganze Kaffeefeld zertrampelt haben, ist mir der Kragen geplatzt. Die erste Zeit hab ich mit der Mistschaufel auf sie Jagd gemacht, was aber auf Dauer nicht sehr effektiv ist. Liddia ist zum Glück ein kleines Missgeschick bei ihren Experimenten passiert. Die Kaffeebohnen haben ein erschreckendes Eigenleben entwickelt. Leider versuchten die am Anfang immer das Weite zu suchen. Doch es dauerte nicht lange bis wir sie handzahm gemacht hatten. Die lassen sich jetzt sogar streicheln. Die schnurren dabei immer so süß und kuscheln sich dann an einem ran. Doch sie können auch echte Kratzbürsten sein, wenn man sie ärgert. Diese Tatsache nutze ich aus. Ich schnappte sie kurzerhand und pflanzte sie bei uns ins Feld. Doch mit so einem Spezialeffekt hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet. Als der erste Zombie auf eine der Pflanzen trat, ist sie regelrecht ausgerastet. Sie hat das Maul aufgerissen und ihn hasserfüllt angefaucht. Als dann der zweite auf sie drauf trat, war es mit ihr endgültig vorbei. Sie machte einen Buckel und schlug mit den Ranken um sich. Dann umwickelte sie einen der Zombies und schluckte ihn als ein ganzes runter. Begeistert von diesem überragenden Erfolg, stachelte ich Liddia an, weitere solcher Kaffeepflanzen zu züchten. Am Anfang war sie nicht sehr begeistert darüber, ihre Lieblinge der Kälte auszusetzen, doch als sie sah, was für einen Spaß die Pflanzen mit den Zombies hatte, war sie Feuer und Flamme. Von diesem Tag an stellt sie wie am Fließband neue Kreationen her. Von manchen dieser Pflanzen wird selbst mir anders. Eine schießt sogar mit Buttergemüse! Frag nicht wie das funktionieren soll! 

Eines Tages klopfte es an der Tür. Vor der Tür standen drei hochgewachsene Herren, die mir mitteilten, dass sie die neuen Besitzer von Lordaeron seien. Sie meinten, wir müssten wegen öffentlicher Ruhestörung das Haus räumen. Das systematische entledigen ihrer Zombies wäre nicht in ihrem Sinne. Die drei haben sich mit den Namen Balnazzar, Detheroc und Varimathras vorgestellt.

Als wir uns weigerten, das Haus zu verlassen, drohten sie uns mit Konsequenzen. Naja. Seit diesem Tag an kommen die Zombies immer in Wellen daher um unser Haus zu stürmen. Doch wir waren auch nicht untätig und haben weiterhin Pflanzen entworfen. Jetzt haben wir sogar eine entwickelt, die sogar einem immensen Zombieansturm standhält. Die hat eine ganz besonders harte Schale. Wir haben sie Wall-Nuss getauft.

Tut mir leid, dass wir im Moment nicht die Möglichkeit haben, dein Feld zu bewirtschaften. Sorge dich nicht um uns, wir kommen hier klar. Es macht sogar Spaß. Ich könnte stundenlang dabei zusehen wie unsere Lieblinge im Vorgarten die Zombies durch die Gegend wirbeln ^.^

Aber mach dir keine Sorge, wir haben etwas weitergeforscht und haben jetzt sich selbst vermehrende Kaffeebohnen. Das heißt du musst sie nicht einmal mehr anpflanzen. Die werden ganz von alleine mehr. 



Im Briefumschlag findest du übrigens eine Kostprobe des Energie-Shots. Vor dem Gebrauch bitte schütteln.



Liebe Grüße

Hänsel





---BRIEF AN HÄNSEL---



Huhu Hänsel,

Mann, war der Energy-Shot lecker. Davon musst du unbedingt noch mehr herstellen. Du hattest recht. Mit diesem Getränk intus kann man drei Nächte lang durchtanzen. Du musst mir unbedingt das Rezept dafür geben.

Es freut mich sehr, zu hören, dass ihr jetzt Nachbarn zum spielen gefunden habt. Ich hoffe ich darf dabei einmal zuschauen.

Arthie war jedoch nicht sehr glücklich, als er erfahren musste, dass jetzt beinhart ein paar Leutchen in SEIN Schloss eingezogen sind. Er hat schon angedeutet, dass er bei seiner Rückkehr mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihnen redet...



Momentan verläuft das Leben hier in der Feste sehr ruhig. Schon fast ein wenig langweilig. Die Sache mit den nachtaktiven Kaffeepflanzen hab ich inzwischen aufgegeben, nachdem du sich selbst reproduzierende Bohnen erfunden hast! Ich muss sagen: ich bin haushoch begeistert!

Morgen muss ich Gorn und Arthas übrigens nach Azshara begleiten. Arthie soll sich von den dort lebenden Wasserelementaren läutern lassen. Nach meiner Rückkehr werde ich dir dann von meinen Abenteuer berichten.



Liebe Grüße

Kevin


--------------------------------------------------
Anmerkungen von Mafloni

Kapitel 14 und 15 werde ich gemeinsam veröffentlichen sobald es fertig ist. Es hat etwas Überlänge und dauert deshalb noch etwas, bis es fertig ist 
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elroth (14. Dezember 2010)

Freue mich auch die nächsten Kapitel :-)


----------



## Mafloni (16. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 14 – Arthas
---------------------------------

Arthas war ursprünglich sehr misstrauisch gegenüber Gorns Sonderbehandlung. Vor allem den Teil mit der Stepp Aerobic nahm er nur sehr widerwillig an. Es dauerte aber nicht lange, bis er mit vollem Herzen bei Sache war. 

Laut Gorn hilft körperliche Ertüchtigung dabei, Aggressionen abzubauen. Hass wird also sozusagen in Bewegungsenergie umgewandelt. Da Arthas scheinbar sehr viel Hass in sich trägt, hat ihm die ganze Bewegung bereits bis zum bersten gestählte Oberschenkel beschert. So zogen die Wochen in die Lande. Ich war den Großteil der Zeit mit Honigklau beschäftigt, um den horrenden Honorarkosten von Gorn bei zu kommen. Oft kam ich spät in der Nacht zurück, und mehr als einmal mit mehreren Kratz- und Bissspuren. Gorn gab auch einen herausragenden Psychiater ab. Während der Sitzungsstunden lag Arthas auf seiner Couch, während Gorn mit verschränkten Beinen auf einem gefütterten Ledersessel saß, seine Pfeife rauchte, und sich auf einem Block Notizen zum gesagten machte. Da Gorn etwas kurzsichtig war, trug er während der Sitzungen eine elegante eckige Lesebrille mit schwarzem Rand. Wenn ich mir so Gorn anschaue, habe ich gelegentlich ein absurdes Bild von Großvater Petz vor meinem geistigen Auge. Über was die beiden sprachen blieb mir verschwiegen, doch es war unverkennbar, dass sich die Gespräche positiv auf Arthas Wohlbefinden auswirkten. Seine Augen hatten den eisigen Schimmer verloren, und an Arthas Haarwurzeln konnte ich erkennen, dass wieder blondes Haar am nachwachsen war. 

Eines Tages verkündete Gorn stolz, dass es nun an der Zeit sei, für Arthas abschließende Behandlung. Er musste von den Wasserlords in Azshara geläutert werden. Zum Glück befand sich der Hauptausgang aus der Feste direkt vor Ort. Gorn konnte uns leider nicht begleiten, eben weil gerade die Feuerwasser-Problematik unter den Furbolgs umging. Er wollte durch seine Unachtsamkeit nicht sein gesamtes Volk in Gefahr bringen. So zeichnete er uns vor unserer Abreise mit Buntstiften eine Wegbeschreibung, zusätzlich zu einer schriftlichen Überweisung an die Wasserlords. Leider war es zu dieser Zeit so, dass die Krankenkassa diese Spezialbehandlung nicht bezahlte, insofern der Patient nicht eine entsprechende Überweisung vom Hausarzt vorweisen konnte.

Der Tag der Abreise war gekommen. Wir verabschiedeten uns noch herzlich von unseren Gastgebern und machten uns dann auf dem Weg. Es ging gerade die Morgensonne auf, als wir den ersten Schritt vor die Feste setzten. Der Morgentau glitzerte auf den Blättern der Büsche, das Licht der Morgensonne brechend. Aber auf so eine Feinheit achtete ich nicht, denn bei besagtem Busch handelte es sich um einen Dornenbusch, bei dem ich mich unter lauten Verwünschungen verhedderte, und mir mein bestes Hemd zerriss. Vor der Feste hatte übrigens eindeutig schon lange keiner mehr den Rasen gemäht. Das Unkraut wucherte an bestimmten Stellen so hoch, dass wir gar nichts mehr aussahen. Falric hatte schließlich die blendende Idee, mich auf seine Schultern zu setzen, damit ich dem Rest der Bande den Weg weisen konnte. Wir konnten es uns nicht erlauben, vom Weg abzukommen und uns vielleicht noch zu verlaufen.

Unser Weg führte uns an verfallen Hochelfenruinen vorbei, der verlassenen Stadt Elderath. Das sagt zumindest die meterhohe Leuchtreklametafel, die vor uns emporragte: „ELDERATH, EIN SPEKTAKEL FÜR GROSS UND KLEIN. BESUCHEN SIE UNS NOCH HEUTE UND ERFAHREN SIE, WIE DIE HOCHELFEN DAMALS WIRKLICH GELEBT HABEN.“

Das Bild veränderte sich, und zeigt nun eine Panoramaansicht eines schrillen Vergnügungsparks. Von den angeblichen Ruinen konnte ich so gut wie nichts erkennen, da das Gebiet von Würstelbuden aller Formen und Größen zugepflastert war. In der großen Haupthalle wurde ein Spiegellabyrinth montiert, das in dem Ruf stand, das größte Spiegellabyrinth von ganz Azeroth zu sein. Dieses Monat sind erst zehn Leute darin verhungert, die den Weg nicht mehr nach draußen gefunden haben. Mal sehen... heute haben wir den Dritten...

Als Arthas gespannt auf diese Tafel starrte, grinste er wie ein Neujahrsschweinchen. 

Arthas: „Wie geil... da müssen wir unbedingt hin.“
Ich: „Wir können ja später nochmal vorbeischauen, wie du weißt hast du einen Arzttermin.“
Arthas Blick wurde glasig: „Och bitte Kevin, nur ein kleines bisschen.“

Arthas setzte einen herzzerreißenden Dackelblick auf, dem man sich nur schwer entziehen konnte.

Ich: „Nein, bitte nicht die Schmollmundnummer.“ Ich wendete mich ab. Als ich wieder den Blick zu Arthas umwendete, glubschten mich noch immer zwei große Kulleraugen an. „...na gut. Aber nur kurz...“ 

So kam es, dass wir den Arzttermin verschieben mussten... auf später. Wir trotteten die Klippen hinunter, während sich Arthas schwer tat, sein Bewegungstempo zu drosseln. Schließlich standen wir vor dem Ticketautomaten. Darüber spannte sich ein steinerner Torbogen, in dem ein Satz eingraviert war: „WILLKOMMEN IN ELDERATH“ Als ich die Ticketpreise erfuhr, wurde mir anders. 50 Gold pro Person! Das sind schon fast Preise wie bei einem Juwelier. Kassier war ein Furbolg mit roter Strickweste. Ein unbestechlicher noch dazu. Nicht mal durch ein Glas Honig konnte man sein Herz erweichen. Ich war gerade in eine energische Diskussion mit dem Kartenverkäufer über die extremen Kartenpreise verwickelt, die ich definitiv nicht zahlen werde, als sich hinter uns jemand in unser Gespräch einmischte.

Stimme: „Die Karten gehen auf mich.“

Ich drehte mich um. Aus den Augenwinkeln sah ich, wie Arthas der Atem stockte. In der Sonne brach sich das Licht an einer gut gebauten Silhouette, langen Beinen, schlanken Oberkörper und einem netten Vorbau. In der leichten Brise wehten lange, blonde Haare, die verspielt ihr Gesicht kitzelten. Die Person trug Hotpants aus Jeansstoff, sowie ein Tank-Top im Bundesheer Stil – natürlich bauchfrei.  In der Hand hielt sie einen etwa zwei Meter langen verzierten Stab, der sie eindeutig als Benützer der arkanen Künste, kurz, als Magierin auszeichnete.
Was für ein Bild von einer Frau, würde der Anblick nicht durch eine Sache getrübt werden: Einem Arsch, der der gesamten Silhouette eher die Form einer Birne gab.

Arthas: „J...J...Jaina? Was machst du den hier.“
Jaina: „Das selbe wie du Arthas.“ Sie zwirbelte verspielt eine ihrer Locken. „Um Spaß zu haben.“ Ihre Zunge glitt langsam über ein Erdbeereis mit Schlagsahne, obenauf mit einer Piemontkirsche. Sie zwinkerte Arthas schelmisch zu, während sie langsam auf ihn zu tänzelte. Die Luft knisterte regelrecht vor Spannung als sie nur wenige Zentimeter voneinander entfernt standen und den gegenüber betrachteten. Keiner Sprach ein Wort. Die Luft zwischen ihnen hatte eine unvergleichliche Hitze entwickelt. Ein Schweißtropfen floss gerade von Arthas Stirn, als dieser mit bebender Stimme das Wort ergriff.

Arthas: „Das Eis sieht verdammt lecker aus. Er nahm es ihr aus der Hand und schleckte mit seiner breiten Zunge darüber. „Wo hast du das her?“

Jaina wechselte bei diesen Worten von der glühenden Rüstung in die Frostrüstung. Ihre Stimme klang gleich um einiges kühler.

Jaina knurrte: „Na von dem Eisstand da hinten, woher denn sonst?“ 
Arthas: „Cool danke.“ Bei diesen Worten drehte er sich um und verschwand in der Eisdiele, nur um ein paar Minuten später mit einem Cup Dänemark in der Hand wieder aufzutauchen. „Mhhhh. Mjam, mjam. Das Eis ist wirklich sehr lecker.“ Arthas knusperte gerade an einer Eiswaffel. Wir schauten nur schweigend zu, während Arthas genüsslich das Eis verdrückte. Er zutzelte gerade an einem seiner schokoladenverschmierten Finger, als er sich wieder zu Wort meldete.  

Arthas: „So meine Liebe. Wie versprochen, lasst uns jetzt ein wenig Spaß haben.“ Er blickte uns an. „Kevin, Falric, Marvyn? Lässt ihr uns bitte für eine Weile alleine?“

Jainas Augen leuchteten auf. Wir drehten uns um und verschwanden schweigend. Ich kam aber nicht umhin, mit einem Ohr dem Gespräch zwischen Arthas und Jaina zu lauschen.“

Jaina mit hoffnungsvoller Stimme: „Und was hast du jetzt in getrauter Zweisamkeit mit mir vor?“
Arthas: „Na in den Vergnügungspark gehen. Ich möchte unbedingt mal die Achterbahn ausprobieren. Und währenddessen erzähle mir die neuesten Neuigkeiten.“

Ich hörte einen Schnalzer, als hätte Arthas eine schallende Ohrfeige von Jaina bekommen.

Arthas: „Für was war das gerade?“
Jaina: „Mir war gerade danach...“

In der späten Abendstunde kam Arthas zurück, in sicherem Abstand von Jaina folgend. Seine Augen wurden durch eine riesige dunkle Pilotenbrille verdeckt. Wir verbrachten den Tag auf einer Ansammlung von Steinen und starrten Löcher in die Luft, oder zählten Grashalme, oder spielten „ich seh‘ ich seh‘ was du nicht siehst“.

Arthas: „Ich hoff‘ ihr habt euch genauso gut amüsiert wie wir. Wir sind Achterbahn gefahren, dann Karussell, und zum krönenden Abschluss hab ich Jaina an einem Schießstand einen Teddybären geschossen. Er deutete auf den flauschigen Teddy in Jainas Hand. Doch sie schien ihn nur lustlos hinter sich her zu ziehen.
Jaina war dem ganzen Gespräch nur schweigend gefolgt. 

Arthas: „Immerhin hab ich was interessantes herausgefunden. Wie Jaina mir erzählt hat, ist sie mit ihrem Gefolge auf dem Weg nach Hyjal, um sich dort mit Orks und den Nachtelfen zusammenzutun, um den Baum des Lebens zu beschützen, da scheinbar die Dämonen planen die Macht des Baumen für sich zu beanspruchen. 
Ich habe ihr zugestimmt, sie bei ihrem Kampf zu unterstützen. Kommt ihr mit?

Ich verbiss mir einen sarkastischen Kommentar, wohlwissend dass wir ohnehin keine andere Wahl haben.

Ich: „Wir kommen natürlich mit.“ 

Innerlich biss ich mir bei diesem Satz auf die Zunge. Oder wärt ihr darauf erpicht, gegen Horden von Dämonen in die Schlacht zu ziehen, jeder einzelne so groß um jemanden einfach unter seinen Hufen zu zermalmen? Ohne Aussicht auf Sieg? Also ich sicher nicht. 
So zogen wir gen Norden, immer dem Berg Hyjal entgegen. Nur der Aufstieg erwies sich als etwas schwierig. Bei dieser Kletterpartie wurde ich regelrecht zur Bergziege. Jaina machte es sich um einiges einfacher. Sie teleportierte sich einfach mit ihrem Gefolge auf die Spitze. Meiner Meinung nach hat sie bewusst vergessen, uns eine Teleportmöglichkeit anzubieten. Immerhin, so schien mir, hatte Jaina seit diesem Tag an, einen kleinen persönlichen Groll gegenüber Arthas. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange wir mit der Kletterpartie beschäftigt waren, doch als wir endlich oben ankamen, hatte Jaina und ihre Verbündeten bereits mächtige Verteidigungsanlagen aus dem Boden gestampft. Die Dämonen sammelten sich bereits an der Startlinie, auf den Startschuss wartend. Noch ist Zeit, aber morgen ist es soweit. Dann heißt es: Mögen die Spiele beginnen.


Eines machte mir Sorgen: Arthas hatte sich schon wieder aus seinem Arzttermin rausgeredet. Das ist gar nicht gut... Gorn hatte uns vor der Abreise gewarnt, dass wir dieser Läuterung unbedingt nachkommen müssen. Ansonsten würde Arthas wieder in kürzester Zeit in das alte Verhaltensmuster zurückfallen.


----------



## Mafloni (16. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 15 – Die Schlacht um Hyjal

---------------------------------



Lee: „SEHR GEEHRTE DAMEN UND HERREN. HEUTE IST ES WIEDER SOWEIT. HEUTE WERDEN WIR WIEDER ZEUGE EINES EPISCHEN WETTKAMPFES DER EWIGEN WIDERSACHER DER BRENNENDEN LEGION UND DEN NACHTELFEN. ERINNERT IHR EUCH? VOR KNAPP ZEHNTAUSEND JAHREN WURDE DER AMITIERENDE CHAMPION ARCHIMONDE IN EINEM BADMINTON-TURNIER VON MALFURION STURMGRIMM BESIEGT – DAMALS SCHWOR ER REVANCHE. JETZT IST ER MIT PAUKEN UND TROMPETEN ZURÜCK UND FORDERT SEINEN RECHTMÄSSIGEN PLATZ ZURÜCK. WIR KÖNNEN GESPANNT SEIN. DIESMAL NIMMT DAS TURNIER EPISCHE AUSMASSE AN. DENN AUCH SEINE BEGLEITER WERDEN AKTIV AM TURNIERGESCHEHEN TEILNEHMEN. UM FÜR ENTSPRECHENDEN AUSGLEICH ZU SORGEN, HAT SICH MALFURION UND TYRANDE MIT DEM ORKHÄUPTLING THRALL UND DER EXPEDITIONSLEITERIN JAINA PRACHTMEHR ZUSAMMENGETAN. UND HIER KOMMEN SIE SCHON UNSERE CHAMPIONS. APPLAUS FÜR MALFURION, JAINA UND THRALL. ES MODERIERT FÜR SIE K. LEE KREINKRAM VON GNN."



Ein Jubelschrei ging durch die Menge, Konfetti und Luftschlangen flogen durch die Gegend, als die drei Helden den Platz betraten. Thrall ließ seine Muskeln spielen, während Jaina begeistert in die Hände klatschte und Malfurion nur schüchtern den Fans zuwinkte.



Fans: „Thrall, mach sie platt! Malfurion, zeig's ihnen! Jaina, gib alles!"



Lee: „Die Fans scheinen ja regelrecht aus dem Häuschen zu sein. Thrall. Was sagst du zu so einem freudigen Empfang?"



Thrall: „Harr, was soll man dazu nur sagen. Wer könnte zu so einem so köstlich aussehenden Ork nur nein sagen? Er brüllte, riss sich sein Tank-Top vom Oberkörper, spannte die Muskeln und schlug anschließend mit einem lauten Knall die Fäuste aneinander. ICH BIN DER KRIEGSHÄUPTLING."



Jubelschreie und Pfiffe gingen durch die Menge.



Lee: Wow, was für ein Muskelpaket. Darf ich mal fühlen?"

Thrall: Na jederzeit liebste Lee." Er kniete sich vor dem Gnom hin und hielt ihr seinen Oberarm hin. Sie zögerte zuerst, drückte ihn aber dann.

Lee: „Wahnsinn was für eine Kraft, was für ein Sixpack, ich bin begeistert. Das muss ja eine immense Arbeit gewesen sein, sich solche Muskeln hoch zu trainieren."

Thrall: „Da hast du wohl recht." Er stand wieder auf und presste seine Arme in die Hüfte, „*harharharhar*, drei Mal die Woche Fitnesscenter mit Gewichtheben, und eine tägliche Portion Fleisch ist das Geheimnis zu meinem Erfolg. Also merkt es euch Leute. Fleisch bringt's."



Lee: „Vielen Dank für deine Stellungnahme Thrall, wenden wir uns nun unserem nächsten Kandidaten zu. Malfurion, wie fühlt man sich in einer Situation wie dieser?"



Malfurion: „Ich... ähhh... fühle mich geehrt, dass... ääähhh... viele von ihnen so zahlreich erschienen sind..."



Ein Fan flüstert: „Was redet der denn für einen Schwachsinn? Im fernsehen war er besser."



Malfurion hatte es gehört. Jetzt war es endgültig mit ihm vorbei. Er begann zu stottern und bekam kein Wort mehr heraus.



Malfurion: „...ähhh... auf alle Fälle... bin ich jetzt hier...

Fan: „LANGWEEEEILIG!"

Malfurion begann an seinen Nägel zu kaufen: „...um die Nacktelfen... ähhh... ich meine Nachtelfen..."

Fan: „GEH NACH HAUSE!"

Malfurion: „...zu vertreten...u-u-und deshalb..."

Lee unterbrach: „Vielen Dank für dieses... informative Interview. Kommen wir zu unserem letzten Gast. RING FREI FÜR JAINA PRACHTMEHR!"



Jaina plusterte sich auf wie ein aufgetakelter Pfau und stolzierte herum als hätte sie einen Besen geschluckt. Sie wirbelte mit ihrem Stab herum, als hätte sie einen Suppenlöffel in der Hand, und schickte dann einen Arkanschlag in den Himmel, der dann wie ein Feuerwerk über den Köpfen der Zuschauer explodierte.



Fans: „Oooohhh, bunte Farben!" Ein jubeln brach unter den Fans aus.

Lee: „Wie es scheint, weiß Jaina wie sie das Publikum aufheizt. Jaina, wie..."

Jaina: „Dankeschön, Dankeschön", sie schickte ein paar Handküsse durch die Luft „Ich liebe euch alle!"



Die Fans jubeln: „JAINA, JAINA, JAINA, JAINA..."



Lee: „Um auf meine Frage zurückzukommen..."

Jaina: „Wer ist eure Lieblingsmagierin?"

Fans: „JAINAAAAAA!!!!"

Lee: „...wie gesagt, Jaina..."



Lees Stimme ging im Jubel der Zuschauer unter, als Jaina die Zuschauertribüne abging und den Fans die Hände drückte. 



Jaina: „Ich habe euch jemanden mitgebracht." Sie winkte Arthas heran, „Arthas Menethil, den Sohn von König Terenas II. Er wird mich bei dem heutigen Turnier unterstützen."

Die Fans verstummten: „DEN Arthas? Etwa den Schlächter?"

Lee flüstert: „Twizwick, dreh das Mikro lauter."



Ein rauschen ertönte. Dann zeigte der Goblin einen Daumen in Lees Richtung.



Lee, darum ringend ruhig zu bleiben: „VIELEN DANK FÜR DIESE SPEKTAKULÄRE SHOW. WENDEN WIR UNS NUN DER ANDEREN PARTEI ZU."



Wieder brach ein tosender jubel aus. Nur schienen es diesmal eher Dämonen zu sein, die Beifall klatschten.



Sie ging zu den Herausforderern hinüber. Archimonde lehnte mit verschränkten Armen an einem Baum, Azgalor bohrte in der Nase, Furor Winterfrost zitterte vor Kälte und Anetheron hatte sich zusammengerollt und schnarchte leise vor sich hin. 



Lee: „Auch das Team von Archimonde scheint eine große Fangemeinde zu haben. Archimonde, nach zehntausend Jahren bist du endlich bereit, deinem Erzfeind Parole zu bieten. Möchtest du uns erzählen, wie du plötzlich auf diese Idee kommst?"



Archimonde: „Moment noch, warte noch einen Augenblick. Da kommt noch jemand.



*PLING* Plötzlich stand ein meterhoher Dämon hinter Archimonde. „Oh, er ist schon da! Das ist Kaz'rogal. Er gehört auch noch in unsere Gruppe."



Lee: „Augenblick. Das steht aber so nicht so im Drehbuch. Kaz'rogal existiert laut meinen Unterlagen gar nicht..."



Archimonde grinste: „Laut der alten Zeitlinie nicht. Aber meine Freunde vom ewigen Drachenschwarm haben etwas an der Geschichte gedreht. Jetzt hab ich einen Dämonen mehr, der in Wirklichkeit gar nicht hier sein sollte, es aber trotzdem ist. Verstehst du?"

Lee: „Nicht wirklich..."

Arthas: „Der Wicht schummelt!"

Archimonde: „NEIN TU ICH NICHT. Zeig mir im Regelhandbuch eine Stelle, wo drinnen steht, dass es verboten ist, die Zeitlinie zu manipulieren um sich mehr Verstärkung zuzusichern."

Lee blätterte im Handbuch: „Also ich finde nichts."

Archimonde klatschte in die Hände: „Na also, somit ist dieser Schritt legal und unanfechtbar." 

Arthas: „Wenn das so ist, werden mich jetzt Marvyn, Falric und Kevin im Kampf unterstützen.

Kevin, Marvyn, Falric synchron: „WIE BITTE?"

Archimonde: „HEY DAS GEHT NICHT."

Arthas: „Doch das geht. Zeig mir im Regelhandbuch eine Stelle, wo drinnen steht, dass es verboten ist, dass der Verbündete eines Verbündeten Verbündete rekrutieren darf?"

Archimonde: „WAS?"

Arthas: „Vergiss es. Das ist zu viel für den Verstand eines Dämonen."

Archimonde: „Pass bloß auf was du sagst!"

Archas ignorierte ihn: „Lee, es ist erlaubt, nicht wahr?"

Lee blätterte wie wild im Handbuch, dann gab sie auf: „Ja es ist legal, im Regelhandwerk steht nicht drinnen, dass es verboten sei."

Arthas rieb sich die Hände: „Schön dass jetzt alles erklärt ist."

Archimonde kochte vor Wut. 



Lee starrte noch mit offenen Mund durch die Gegend, bevor sie sich wieder fasste, und versuchte, so gut es geht, wieder das Gespräch aufzunehmen.



Lee: „Um am vorigen Gespräch wieder anzuknüpfen... Archimonde, wie kommt es, dass du dich nach langen zehntausend Jahren nun bereit bist, eine Revanche von Malfurion zu fordern?"



Archimonde: „Warum lange? Zehntausend Jahre sind für einen Dämonen nur ein Wimpernschlag. Die Zeit nutzte ich, um noch härter für Badminton zu trainieren, um sicherzugehen, dass ich dieses Mal wirklich gewinne. Und diesmal hole ich mir meinen Preis." Er zeigte durch die Landschaft. „DEN BAUM DA."
Tyrande erschrocken: „Nordrassil? Bist du irre? Das ist der Baum der Nachtelfen."

Archimonde grinste diabolisch: „ Ich weiß. Ich hab mit Malfurion damals gewettet. Wenn ich bei unserem nächsten Zusammentreffen gewinne, bekomme ich den Baum, und wenn nicht... dann lasse ich mich nie wieder auf Azeroth blicken."

Tyrande wirbelte zu Malfurion herum: „Du Bastard! Stimmt das?"

Malfurion: „J-J-Ja Tyrande. Es tut mir leid. Ich hatte an dem Tag was getrunken."



Eine Ohrfeige schallte durch den Wald *KLATSCH*



Tyrande: „Du bist dir hoffentlich im klaren, dass das unser Ende ist, wenn Archimonde wirklich gewinnt?"

Malfurion: „Warum? Ist doch bloß ein Baum wie jeder andere..."

Tyrande: „Ich glaub' ich spinne! Ich glaub' nach deinem Komasaufen bist du zu lange im Smaragdgrünen Traum gewesen. Dir ist bewusst, dass wir nur durch diesen Baum unsere Unsterblichkeit behalten dürfen?"

Malfurion erschrocken: „Tut mir wirklich leid...Tyrande... das muss ich wirklich vergessen haben... Ich dachte, die Nachtelfen hängen nur deshalb an ihm, weil auf ihm die besten Äpfel der gesamten Region wachsen..."



Lee: „Bitte beruhigt euch. Noch ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend, und ich bin sicher, Malfurion wird sein bestes tun, um zu gewinnen. Nicht wahr?"

Malfurion: „J-J-Ja klar..."

Lee: „Na also. Also kein Grund, jetzt schon den Kopf hängenzulassen."



Sie wandte sich a Anetheron: „Und hier haben wir Anetheron. Bitte Applaus."



Vereinzeltes ertönte müdes klatschen.



Lee: „Anetheron, du hast den ganzen langen Weg durch den wirbelnden Nether angetreten, um jetzt gemeinsam mit Archimonde gegen Malfurion und seine Crew anzutreten. Was sagst du dazu?"



Archimonde tapste seinem Kollegen auf die Schulter. Er gähnte und setzte sich müde auf. Er blickte mit verschlafenem Blick durch die Gegend, und blickte in die Augen einer kleinen Gnomin, die gebannt auf eine Antwort wartete. Er drehte sich zu Archimonde um und flüsterte ihm etwas zu. Dieser wisperte zurück. Anetherons Blick heftete sich wieder an Lee.



Anetheron: „Was ich zu sagen habe? Ich hab Hunger!" 



Ein schallendes Gelächter ging durch die Lichtung. Selbst Archimonde hielt sich seinen Brustkorp während er vor Lachen bebte. Anetheron blickte verwirrt. Es folgte ein erneutes Gemurmel mit Archimonde. 



Anetheron: „Gegeben der Umstände, durch die es mir heute ermöglicht wurde, hier bei diesem geschichtsträchtigen Tag beizuwohnen, freue ich mich natürlich, dabei mitzuwirken, dass die Brennende Legion an diesem Tag als Sieger hervorgeht. Und dann geht es erst richtig los. Die Brennende Legion wird über Azeroth herfallen wie ein Schwarm Heuschrecken. Wir werden jeden ausradieren der sich uns in den Weg stellt. Die Zukunft besteht aus Terror und Leid. Die Sterblichen werden auf ewig in Furcht und Schrecken leben. Muahahahaaaa!!"



Archimonde stürmte heran: „Er wird verrückt, los meine Untergebenen. Schnappt ihn!" 

Winterfrost und Azgalor sprangen auf Anetheron zu und drückten ihn zu Boden. Archimonde brachte eine Bahre, auf der sie ihn mit größter Kraftanstrengung fesselten. Gleich darauf wurde er von zwei Betreuern aus der Sichtweite des Publikums gezogen.



Archimonde: „Bitte verzeiht ihm. Er leidet an Schizophrenie. Es geht so schnell, dass er plötzlich wie ausgewechselt wirkt. Er wedelte mit der Hand. „Puhhh, war das knapp." - flüsterte er zu sich selbst.

Lee: „Hast du was gesagt?"

Archimonde erschrocken: „Nein, nein, alles in Ordnung. Auf alle Fälle sollte er sich bis zum Beginn des Wettbewerbs wieder halbwegs beruhigt haben." Er versuchte zu lächeln, jedoch sah er so aus, als wüsste er nicht, wie man lächelt.



Lee: „Das freut mich zu hören. Kommen wir ohne Unterbrechung zu Furor Winterfrost."



Dieser zitterte vor Kälte und versuchte soeben, mit seinem Atem seine Hände aufzuwärmen.



Lee: „Du siehst aus als würdest du frieren. Ich hoffe du wirst nicht krank?"

Furors stimme ertönte. Doch es ist nicht sicher, ob es wirklich seine Stimme ist, oder ob man diese Stimme nur im Gedanken hört: „Daran ist nur dieser verdammte Lichkönig schuld. Frost ist Cool, Frost ist Böse. Deshalb müssen wir Lichs diese verdammte Kälte ertragen. Deshalb hab ich mich aus seinem Dienst losgesagt und mich auf die Seite der brennenden Legion geschlagen. Auf deren Heimatplaneten Xoroth gibt es wenigstens gemäßigte Temperaturen. Die Lavaseen dort sorgen für Temperaturen von mindestens fünfzig Grad im Schatten. Dort spüre ich diese Kälte wenigstens nicht. Hier sitzt sie mir regelrecht in den Knochen."



Lee: „Wer ist der Lichkönig?" 

Furor: „Ein ganz böser Mann, der sein Haus am Nordpol hat. Oder genauer gesagt in Nordend. Der kommt einmal im Jahr vorbei und bestraft Leute die nicht artig sind."



Furor machte eine wegwischende Handbewegung.



Furor: „Lassen wir das Thema. Azgalor wartet..."

Azgalor: „JA, DAS BIN ICH. ICH BIN AZGALOR, GRUBENLORD UND NACHFOLGER VON MANNOROTH."



Er brüllte und riss sein zweischneidiges Schwert in die Höhe. Mit einem lauten Knall stieß er es in den Boden. Ein leichtes vibrieren ging durch den Boden als wäre es ein Erdbeben.



Lee: „Ja... schön mit dir Bekanntschaft zu machen..."

Azgalor: „DIR? GEHT'S DIR NOCH GUT? SPRICHT MAN SO MIT DEM GENREAL ÜBER DIE BODENTRUPPEN DER BRENNENDEN LEGION? ICH WERDE DIR..."

Archimonde: „Azgalor! Schluss jetzt!"

Azgalor: „Tut mir leid Boss... ich war nicht ganz bei Sinnen. Er kniete sich vor ihm hin. „Bitte verzeiht mir."

Archimonde: „Jaja, schon gut, hör auf damit, du machst mich noch ganz verlegen." Er wedelte Azgalor weg. „Wir reden später darüber.



Azgalor schluckte.



Lee: „Nun... vielen Dank für diese... spannenden Interviews. Lasst uns mit dem nächsten Teil fortfahren."



Archimonde's Augen glitzerten. Mit dem Blut vergießen? Äh... ich meinte mit dem Wettkampf?"



Lee lächelte: „Aber nee." Sie kicherte." Mit der Auslosung natürlich, wer gegen wen kämpft."



Archimonde ballte vor Ungeduld die Fäuste, beherrschte sich aber.



Lee: „Aber zuvor lasst ihr euch noch coole Kämpfernamen einfallen. Sooo, hier habt ihr eine Box und einen Zettel. Schreibt euren Kämpfernamen darauf, faltet ihn zusammen, und werft ihn dann in die beiden Boxen. Team Archimonde in die eine, und Team Malfurion in die andere. Danach kommt die Verlosung, wo wir per Zufall eure Gegner auslosen."



Die Spieler verfielen ihren Gedanken, jeder überlegte sich einen eigenen Spitznamen. Es herrscht völlige Ruhe – bis auf Falric, Marvyn und Kevin, die lautstark einen Namen ausdiskutieren. Es ist das einzige Team, welches aus mehr als einer Person besteht. Über den Namen herrschte extreme Unklarheit. Es fielen Vorschläge wie „die drei Musketiere", „Die glorreichen sieben (minus vier) Callaberos", „Arthas und Co.", „Tick, Trick und Track" und viele andere. Erst als sie einen bösen Blick von Lee einfingen entschieden sie sich, ihre Stimme etwas zu drosseln. Über den Namen schwiegen sich alle Mitspieler aus. Vor allem deshalb, im jeglichen Ideenklau auszuschließen. Dann war es endlich soweit. Archimonde hatte nach sehr langer Bedenkzeit den letzten Zettel in die Box geworfen. Diese wurden dann durchgeschüttelt, und dann vom Kameramann Twizwick Schraubenschleif geöffnet. 



Die Zuschauer hielten gebannt die Luft an, als Lee in die Box griff und den ersten Zettel herausnahm. Schweigend schrieb sie den ersten Namen auf die Tafel. „Wer ist der erste, wer ist der erste?" dachten sich viele Fans in diesem Augenblick. Dann ein Jubelschrei. Die Gegner wurden  nacheinander bekannt gegeben. Schlussendlich wurden folgende Teams ausgelost:



B.E.K.A.N.N.T.M.A.C.H.U.N.G.​​------------------------------------------​​-RUNDE 1-​Ringkampf​​Jaina Prachtmehr alias „DIE SÜSSE VERSUCHUNG"​vs. ​Furor Winterfrost alias „EISMANN"​​------------------------------------------​​-Runde 2-​Kugelstoßen​​Thrall alias „DER UNGLAUBLICHE KRIEGSHÄUPTLING"​vs.​Anetheron alias „GENERAL STRIKER"​​------------------------------------------​​-Runde 3-​Quizshow​​Kevin, Marvyn, Falric alias „FANTASTIC THREE"​vs.​Kaz'rogal alias "GALACTUS"​​------------------------------------------​

-Runde 4-​Magic​​Tyrande Wisperwind alias "DIE SCHÖNE"​vs. ​Azgalor alias „DAS BIEST"​​------------------------------------------​

-Runde 5-​Badminton​​Malfurion Sturmgrimm alias „CAPTAIN AZEROTH"​vs.​Archimonde alias "RED SKULL OF GUL'DAN"​​------------------------------------------​​​Diese Bekanntmachung ist bindend und muss unter​allen Umständen eingehalten werden.​Sollte es zu einem Regelverstoß kommen, wird die ​entsprechende Person disqualifiziert und ​der Gegenspieler unverzüglich zum Sieger erklärt.​Die Regeln zu den Disziplinen werden unmittelbar​vor dem Beginn des Wettbewerbs bekanntgegeben.​​Gewinnen wird diese Partei, bei denen die meisten​Mitkämpfer als Sieger aus den einzelnen​Disziplinen hervorgehen. ​


----------



## Mafloni (16. Dezember 2010)

Kevin: „Arthas, kannst du mir bitte erklären, was das soll? Warum kämpfst du eigentlich nicht mit?"



Arthas überlegte, überlegte und überlegte. Dann endlich antwortete er.



Arthas: „Eine so große Gruppe braucht doch einen Manager oder?" er lächelte. Außerdem ist es besser so. Du hast ja gesehen wie die Leute reagiert haben, als sie meinen Namen gehört haben. Das Beste wird sein, ich mache mich während der Dauer der Schlacht unsichtbar, sodass keiner weiß, dass ich dabei war."



Das klang einleuchtend. Auch wenn ich mich in gewisser Art und Weise hintergangen fühlte. Mein Gedankengang wurde von Lees Stimme unterbrochen, als sie wieder voller Begeisterung ins Mikro brüllte.



Lee: „Somit sind die Aufstellungen vollständig. Lasst uns beginnen." Sie machte eine einladende Handbewegung. „Ring frei für „Die süße Versuchung" und Furor Winterfrost, dem furchtbaren Eismann."



Jubelschreie ertönten, einschließlich begeistertem klatschen.



Jaina sprintete im Eiltempo hinauf in den Ring, während Furor Schwierigkeiten hatte, als Lich über die Treppe zu gelangen. Erst, als man ihm eine provisorische Rampe montierte, gelang es ihm, zum Kampfring hinauf zu schweben.



Lee: „Die Regeln sind simpel. Ein klassischer Ringkampf. Alles ist erlaubt, außer dem Gegner in die Augen zu pieken, oder ihm in besonders schmerzhafte Stellen zu treten. Gewinner ist der, der als letzer auf den Beinen ist. Bitte begebt euch auf eure Plätze."



Jaina und Furor drückten sich die Hände und versuchten dann in Windeseile, ihre Seite zu erreichen. Der ertönende Gong eröffnete den Anfang des Kampfes.



Die Gegner näherten sich vorsichtig. Jaina hatte die typische Boxerhaltung eingenommen – Die Fäuste vorm Gesicht, und sprang um den Gegner herum. Dann ließ sie eine Faust hervorschnellen, der Furor elegant auswich. Er grinste teuflisch, und nutzte die Chance, während des Ausweichmanövers nach vorne zu schnellen und Jaina um die Taille zu greifen und in die Höhe zu reißen. Langsam verstärkte er den Griff, Jaina japste um Luft. 



Lee: „Oh, Eismann greift zu einen Bear Hug. Eine diabolische Technik. Wird es Jaina gelingen, sich aus dem eisernen Griff zu lösen, oder ist der Kampf jetzt schon vorbei? Nein, Jaina gibt nicht auf. Sie holt mit beiden Armen seitlich aus und verpasst Eismann mehrere Bell Clap's auf die Ohren. Sehen Sie sich das an liebe Zuschauer, wie energisch Jaina versucht, aus der Umklammerung loszukommen."



Immer und immer wieder ließ Jaina ihre flachen Handflächen auf die Ohren, oder das, wo sie waren, niedersausen. Furor grunzte auf. Sein Griff lockerte sich. Jaina riss sich los. Sie ging auf Abstand, nur um gleich darauf wieder Furor anzustürmen, der noch immer darum kämpfte, das Schwindelgefühl abzuschütteln. Mit einem Hechtsprung riss sie Furor von den Beinen. Beide landeten auf dem Boden. Jaina versuchte verzweifelt, den Eismann auf dem Boden zu drücken während erbarmungslos die Zeit tickte. 



Lee: „...drei, vier, fünf..."



In seiner Verzweiflung setzte Furor auf die einzige Technik, die ihm im Moment möglich war. Eine scheppernde Steinzeitnarkose mit der geballten Faust auf das Haupt von Jaina. Jaina japste auf, und kippte nach vorne. Furor löste sich spielend aus den Griff, während Jaina noch schwer angeschlagen am Boden lag. 

Furor ließ sich nicht beirren. Er nutzte die Zeit um zum Ringseil zu eilen und hinaufzuspringen. Das Seil dehnte sich kurz, den Gesetzen der Schwerkraft gehorchend nach unten, bevor es samt dem Lich wieder nach oben schnellte. Den Auftrieb nutzend, vollführte Furor einen Rückwärtssalto und landete mit dem Bauch auf Jaina, die soeben versuchte, wieder auf die Beine zu gelangen. Ein knirschen von Knochen ging durch den Raum – was erwartet man auch anderes, wenn einem ein Knochenhaufen anspringt... Jaina jault mit schmerzverzogenen Gesicht auf.



Lee: „Das liebe Zuschauer, war die berüchtigte Technik Springboard Moonsault, wird Jaina nochmals auf die Beine kommen? Nein, das sieht nicht gut aus. Sie rührt sich noch immer nicht. Sie ist eindeutig kampfunfähig. Somit hat Furor Winterquell alias der Eismann gewonnen. Applaus!"



Während das klatschen andauert, wurde Jaina von zwei Sanitätern emotionslos auf eine Trage geklatscht und aus dem Ring getragen. Furor ließ währenddessen seine Knochen knacken und jubelte seinen Fans zu.



Lee: „Ein kurzer, aber spannender Kampf, der kaum länger als eine Minute gedauert hat. Eismann, wie kommt es, dass du deinen Gegner so schnell auf die Matte gefegt hast?"

Furor verlegen: „Ach, weißt du, als Diener der brennenden Legion sollte man so etwas schon können."

Lee: „Bist du also der Auffassung, dass „Die süße Versuchung" ein einfacher Gegner war?"

Furor: „Sie hat eindeutig Potential, doch man merkt, dass sie noch nicht lange im Wrestling-Gewerbe tätig ist..."



Im Hintergrund hörte man Hilfeschreie, als Tyrande gerade drauf und dran war, Malfurion für die unüberlegte Wette zu verprügeln. Archimonde grinste nur, als er bei dem Schauspiel zuschaute. Wie gesagt, das ganze passierte am Rande der Zuschauertribüne, weshalb kaum jemand darauf achtete. Die meisten hatten ihren Blick noch immer auf Furor Winterfrost geheftet. Langsam verschwand er winkend vom Spielfeld.



Lee: „Dankeschön, Dankeschön. Somit steht der Gewinner des ersten Tunieres Fest. Eins-zu-null für die Brennende Legion. Kommen wir ohne umschweife zum nächsten. Ring frei für den „unglaublichen Kriegshäuptling" und Anetheron alias „General Striker."



Auf die Brust trommelnd marschierte Thrall in die Arena ein, dicht gefolgt von Anetheron, der nur gemütlich hinten nach schlendert. 



Thrall: „Na Lee, was hast du denn für eine nette Disziplin für uns geplant?"



Thrall versuchte freundlich zu lächeln, sah aber aus wie das Zähne fletschen eines Raubtiers. Lee stockte auf alle Fälle kurzzeitig der Atem."



Lee: „Für euch hab ich etwas ganz feines. Etwas, was euch gerecht wird – Kugelstoßen."



Thrall wirkte etwas enttäuscht: „Kugelstoßen?" Er deutete hinter seinem Rücken auf Anetheron, „Ich hätte schon gehofft, ich dürfte dem Dämonen hinter mir den Schädel einschlagen. Aber Kugelstoßen klingt auch interessant.", er lächelte, „vielleicht verzieht sich ja eine Kugel und landet auf seinem Kopf..."



Ein böser Blick von Anetheron streifte Thrall, aber er sagte nichts dazu.



Lee: „Dann ist es entschieden. Dann beginnen wir jetzt mit dem zweiten Wettkampf. Mit dem Kugelstoßen. Jeder muss eine sechzehn Pfund Kugel so weit wie möglich werfen. Der, der die meisten Gesamtmeter schafft, hat gewonnen."

Thrall siegessicher: „Na, das werde wohl ich sein *Harrrr*", sein Atem stockte und blickte verwirrt, „Wo ist eigentlich der Wrestling-Ring plötzlich hingekommen?"

Lee: „Den hatten wir bereits abgebaut, bevor wir Jaina aus dem Ring getragen haben..."



Thrall blickte jetzt noch verwirrter als vorhin, aber er entschied sich, nichts darauf zu erwidern. Wie sollte er auch. Alles was er verstehen musste (oder eben nicht verstand) war, dass sich vor ihm plötzlich eine grasgrüne Landschaft auftat, mit einem aufgelegten Maßstab sowie einer Wurfzone. Auch die Zuschauertribünen hatten sich verändert. Waren sie vorher noch rund um den quadratischen Ring aufgebaut, so streckten sie sich jetzt in unbestimmte Länge nach Norden und nach Süden. 



Lee: „Zurück zu den Regeln. Jeder muss dreimal werfen. Jeder schießt einmal, und dann wechselt ihr euch ab. Thrall beginnt, da ihr Team in der vorigen Runde verloren hat.", sie nahm eine Leuchtpistole aus ihrem Halfter, den sie vorher definitiv noch nicht hatte und feuerte mit ihr gen Himmel. Ein rotes Feuerwerk offenbarte den offiziellen Start der zweiten Runde.



Thral schlenderte gemütlich zur Wurfzone und bediente sich an dem Tisch, auf dem Kugeln allen Größen, Formen und Farben aufgereiht waren. Sie sind zwar alle gleich schwer, doch man wollte hier für etwas mehr Abwechslung sorgen. 



Thrall ließ sich viel Zeit bei seiner Auswahl. Es dauerte zwar einige Zeit aber schließlich entschied er sich für eine etwa zehn Zentimeter große schwarze Kugel der Firma Fiat. Thrall zielte auf, um die Kugel zu werfen, doch dann hielt er inne.



Thrall: „Einen Augenblick bitte."



Er legte die Kugel zur Seite. Er ging ein paar Schritte aus der Wurfzone und begann dort mit ein paar Aufwärmübungen. Liegestütz, Situps, das ganze Programm. Anetheron hatte alle Hände voll zu tun, ruhig zu bleiben. Zehn Minuten später war es endlich soweit. Thrall hat wieder die Kugel in die Hand genommen und stieg wieder in das Feld. Die rechte Hand streckte er von sich, um leichter zielen zu können. Er holte aus und schleuderte die Kugel unter einem grunzen, als würde er gerade auf einem Donnerbalken sitzen, von sich. Die Kugel landete, nachdem sie ein paar lustige Schleifen gezogen hatte, ein paar Meter weiter im Rasen. Lee näherte sich, um den Maßstab abzulesen.



Lee: „Die Kugel liegt bei fünf Meter dreißig. Thrall hat fünf Meter dreißig geschafft. Applaus."



Ein vereinzeltes klatschen ertönte. Anetheron brach in brüllendes Gelächter aus. 



Anetheron: „Mehr hast du nicht zu bieten du Schwächling? Der Weltrekord liegt bei dreiundzwanzig Meter sechs. Jetzt geh zur Seite. Ich zeig dir, wie das ein Profi macht."



Er drückte Thrall mit einem leichten Stoß auf die Brust zur Seite. Anetheron entschied sich etwas schneller für die richtige Kugel. Er entschied sich für eine weiße Kugel im Totenschädelform. „Sieh her, das Unterkiefer gibt der Kugel eine aerodynamische Form. Dadurch fliegt sie gleich viel weiter." Thrall stand daneben und schaute nur ratlos. Anetheron zielte auf, und warf den Schädel mit geballter Kraft nach vorne. Sie ging ab wie eine Rakete. Mach-Drei ist nichts dagegen. Plötzlich änderte sich die Bahn der Kugel und stürzte mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit zur Erde. Sie blieb etwa zehn Meter tiefer in der Erde stecken. Wieder war Lee mit dem Maßstab heran.



Lee: „Vier Meter zwanzig. Anetheron hat vier Meter zwanzig geschafft!"





Thrall brüllte vor lachen: „*Harrr* Jaja, wirklich sehr aerodynamisch dein Ball. Jetzt lass mich mal machen, ich zeig dir wie man's richtig macht."



Er quetschte sich an Anetheron vorbei und machte sich wieder am Balltisch zu schaffen. Zuerst wog er eine Bananenförmige Kugel in der Hand, doch dann fiel sein Blick auf einen sechzehn Pfund schweren, und zwei Meter langen Stab. Sofort hatte er sich in ihn verliebt. Er packte ihn fest mit beiden Armen und wirbelte ihn um sich herum wie ein professioneller Stabkämpfer. Er grunzte zufrieden und ging wieder in Wurfposition. Jetzt hält er ihn wie ein Speerwerfer. Er holte schwungvoll aus, nur um ihn dann mit voller Kraft von sich zu schleudern. Der Speer ging ab wie eine Rakete und war wie ein Blitz am Horizont verschwunden. Thrall staunte nicht schlecht. Somit hatte er wohl den Sieg in der Tasche. Er setzte gerade zu einer bissigen Bemerkung an, als hinter ihm ein lautes surren ertönte und etwas ein paar Millimeter an seinem linken Ohr vorbeizischte. Es folgte ein dumpfer Knall, als sich der Speer vor ihm im Boden stecken blieb.



Thrall: „Na, mach das mal nach Dämon. Einmal die Welt umrundet und jetzt wieder zurückgekehrt. Somit hab wohl ich den Wettkampf gewonnen."



Anetheron sagte nichts dazu. Er starrte nur mit offenem Mund den Speer an, zitterte. 



Währenddessen hatte sich unbemerkt Lee an den Beiden vorbeigeschummelt und maß pfeifend die Entfernung. 



Lee: „Drei Meter fünfundvierzig. Ich wiederhole. Der unglaubliche Kriegshäuptling hat drei Meter fünfundvierzig geworfen."



Thrall stockte der Atem bei dieser Meldung: „MOMENT, der hat die Welt umrundet. Da kannst du ein paar tausend Kilometer dazurechnen."

Lee: „Das ändert nichts der Tatsache, dass das Maßband drei Meter fünfundvierzig anzeigt. Tut mir leid, aber wir müssen uns an die Regeln halten. Ich kann dir nichts anderes berechnen, als das, was am Maßband ersichtlich ist."



Thrall knetete seine Hände, als würde er sich darauf vorbereiten, den vorlauten Gnom zusammenzuknüllen. Anetheron hatte seinen Schock wieder überwunden und grinste nun selbstsicher.



Anetheron: „Tja, das war wohl nichts, du unglaublicher Kriegshäuptling. Pass auf, jetzt kommt Striker. Zittere Sterblicher, das hier wird dein Untergang. Und zwar mit deinem eigenen Ball, den du dir zur Seite gelegt hast."



Entschlossen ging er zum Tisch und entnahm die Banane. Zuerst war er unschlüssig wie er ihn werfen sollte. Schließlich entschied er sich für einen lockeren Schwung aus der Hüfte. Im gemäßigten Tempo überflog die Banane die Zehn-Meter-Marke, dann die Zwanzig-Meter-Marke, die Dreißig-Meter-Marke. Das Publikum jubelte voller Begeisterung, während sich der Ball immer weiter nach vorne schraubte. Thrall war vor Verzweiflung auf seine Knie zusammengesunken. Das Jubeln verstummte. Dies bewegte Thrall dazu, seinen Blick erneut auf den Ball zu richten. Der hatte plötzlich kehrt gemacht und flog die Strecke wieder zurück.



Anetheron: „Los los du verdammter Ball! Lande! Du sollst landen!" 



Hoffnungslos, die Banane flog im gemächlichen Tempo die ganze Strecke zurück, aber immerhin, er landete bei einer stattlichen Entfernung von sechs Meter vierundzwanzig.



Anetheron: „Naja, immerhin etwas..."



Thrall wusste nicht ob er schadensfroh sein soll, oder eher erschrocken. Immerhin hat Anetheron jetzt bisher am weitesten geworfen. Praktisch unmöglich, das noch zu überbieten. Vorausgesetzt die letzte Kugel weist auch so seltsame Flugverhalten auf wie die letzten zwei. Demotiviert schleifte Thrall seinen Kadaver zum Wühltisch. Griff Blindlinks hinein und fischte den erstbesten Ball heraus. Es war ein seltsam elastischer Quader, den er mit Leichtigkeit in der Hand verformen konnte. Er hatte eine Konsistenz wie Schaumstoff. Ließ er ihn aus, formte er sich in seinen Ursprungszustand zurück. Er drehte sich mit dem Rücken zum Maßstab um und warf ihn mit einer kraftlosen Bewegung nach hinten. Der Quader schlug irgendwo zwischen der Sieben- und Acht-Meter Marke auf, und hüpfte dann etwa die halbe Strecke zurück. Bei drei Meter dreiundachtzig blieb er liegen. Enttäuscht schleppte sich Thrall zurück aus dem Ring und erwartete ohne Hoffnung den Sieg des Gegners. Anetheron sonnte sich in seinem bevorstehenden Sieg. Wie auch Thrall vorhin, griff dieser nur mehr blind in den Wühltisch hinein, rührte darin herum, und bekam dann einen Wurfsternartigen Gegenstand zu packen. Er ähnelt stark an eine Kriegsgleve der Nachtelfen. Anetheron entschied sich für einen krönenden Abschluss. Er sammelte nochmals seine ganze Kraft und schleuderte dann den Stern von sich. Doch etwas unerwartetes passierte. Der Wurstern änderte augenblicklich nach loslassen seine Flugrichtung und stieg senkrecht gen Himmel. Man wartete etwa fünf Minuten ob er wieder runter kommt. Gerade als man Anetheron einen weiteren Schuss zusichern wollte, schlug der Wurfstern unmittelbar vor dem Dämonen in den Boden ein. Im Stadion herrschte eine erdrückende Stille. Alle warteten gebannt auf die Bekanntgabe der Entfernung. Zwei Meter dreißig. Anetheron fiel auf die Knie und stieß ein Stoßgebet zum Himmel. Thrall vergrub sein Gesicht in den Händen und wimmerte erbärmlich vor sich hin. Somit haben die Dämonen die zweite Diszipling gewonnen – oder doch nicht?



Auf einer Anschlagtafel leuchteten nacheinander die geworfenen Entfernungen auf. 





              	Thrall        	Anetheron

--------------------------------------------

Runde 1   		5,30 m   		4,20 m

Runde 2   		3,45 m   		6,24 m

Runde 3   		3,83 m   		2,13 m

--------------------------------------------

Gesamt        	12,58 m   		12,57 m





Lee: „Herzlichen Glückwunsch, es war ein knappes Duell, aber das Team Malfurion hat gewonnen!. Somit steht es jetzt eins-zu-eins! Ein wahres Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen liebe Zuschauer. Somit haben wir wieder Gleichstand."



Thrall sprang wie vom Donner gerührt auf seine Beine und stieß seine Hände gen Himmel. Seine Trauer war wie aus dem Gesicht gewischt.



Thrall lachte schadensfroh: „Wie ich gesagt hab. Da werde wohl ich gewinnen *Harr*. ICH BIN DER KRIEGSHÄUPTLING!"



Anetheron war kurz davor seinem Kontrahenten an die Gurgel zu gehen, doch das wäre einer Disqualifizierung gleich gekommen. Er beherrschte sich tapfer. Im Hintergrund fiel Tyrande Malfurion um den Hals und drückte ihm einen Kuss auf die Stirn.



Lee: „Somit geht nun die zweite Disziplin zu Ende. Zeit für die Dritte. Team Arthas und Kaz'rogal, tretet vor."



Stumm traten Kevin, Falric und Marvyn aus der Menge. Der Dämon hingegen trat mit einem ohrenbetäubenden Brüllen in die Gruppe ein. 



Lee: „Diesmal..."



Thrall unterbrach mit einer angstverzerrten Stimme.

Thrall: „Wo ist jetzt auf einmal das Kugelstoß-Feld hingekommen? Und warum stehe ich jetzt plötzlich in einem Fernsehstudio?"

Lee: „Das hatten wir bereits umgebaut, bevor wir den letzten Wurf abgemessen haben..."

Thrall: „Verdammt noch mal, wie macht ihr das nur?"

Lee: „Was meinst du?"

Thrall: „Na, den urplötzlichen Umbau. Von einem Augenblick zum anderen sieht alles anders aus."

Lee kicherte: „Achso das... das ist nur simple Gnomentechnologie..."

Twizwick: „GOBLINTECHNOLOGIE!"

Lee: „Was redest du da? Natürlich haben Gnome das Samophlang erfunden!"

Twitzwick: „Dass ich nicht lache! Das ist wieder mal typisch für euch Gnome! Die besten Erfindungen von uns Goblins übernehmt ihr ganz einfach. Weil ihr einfach nichts gescheites auf die Reihe bringt!"

Lee: „Nimm das wieder zurück!"

Twitzwick: „Niemals!"

Lee: „NIMM DAS WIEDER ZURÜCK! 

Twitzwick: „NIEMALS!"



Die Moderatorin und der Kaeramann gingen sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel. Während die beiden ihre Unstimmigkeiten ausdiskutierten, wurde ich von etwas Zeuge, das mir wieder die Theorie von Millhaus Manasturm in Erinnerung rief. Aber das erzähle ich euch besser...



Während die beiden „Mini's" streiten, brach auch unter zwei Zuschauern eine Rauferei aus. Der eine hat dem anderen unprovoziert die Faust auf die Nase gegeben. Der heulte vor Schmerz los. Dann funkelte dieser den Schläger böse an, grinste diabolisch, und fing dann ein kleines tragbares Gerät aus seiner Tasche, welches man aufklappen konnte. Der Schläger wurde daraufhin sehr weiß im Gesicht, fiel auf die Knie und flehte um Gnade. Der Geschlagene grinste nur weiter böse und ignorierte ihn. Er tippte irgendetwas in sein Gerät ein und drückte dann siegessicher irgendeine Taste. Für den Schläger brach eine Welt zusammen. Es dauerte nicht lange. Plötzlich machte es *PLING* und ein kleiner Zwerg in einer blauen Robe stand etwas seitlich der beiden. Die Kapuze hatte er sich so weit ins Gesicht gezogen, dass man seine Augen nicht sehen konnte. Er sah aus wieder Imperator Palpatine persönlich. An seinen Füßen trug er pechschwarze Turnschuhe. Die flappige dunkelblaue Jogginghose hing schmucklos links und rechts bis zum Boden, eben so als wäre ihm die Hose zu lang. Aus seiner linken Tasche hing eine schwere Goldkette, die ebenfalls fast bis zum Boden reichte. An seiner rechten Hand schien er eine Art silbrigen Schlagring zu tragen. Doch die ganze flößte nicht so viel Schrecken ein, als die schwere fingerdicke goldene Kette, die er um den Hals trägt. Denn an dessen Ende, etwa auf Bauchnabelhöhe hingen seine Initialen: „G.M."

Er lauschte gebannt den Worten des geschlagenen, bevor er sich dem Schläger zuwandte. Der flehte ihm um Gnade an und machte sogar einen weiteren Kniefall. Doch alles vergebens. Der „G.M." fletschte nur die Zähne als er sein Urteil verkündete. Er hob seine Hand und zeigte auf den Schläger.



G.M.: „Du bist schuldig."



Er packte den Schläger am Kragen und zog ihn auf Augenhöhe herunter.



G.M.: „Sieh mir in die Augen. Sieh all das Leid, welches du den Menschen zugefügt hast, während deine Seele verbrennt."



Der Schläger schrie auf. Er versuchte sich aus dem Griff loszureißen, doch der G.M. war zu stark. Dann verstummte der Schrei. Seine Augen waren schwarz verkohlt, und sahen aus als wären sie aus Stein gemeißelt.



G.M.: „Du bist gebannt. Meine Mission ist beendet."



Ebenso schnell wie er erschienen war, war er wieder verschwunden. Zurück blieb der Geschlagene, der sich regelrecht in seinem Erfolg suhlte. Plötzlich war ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob Millhaus mit der „höheren Macht" nicht doch recht gehabt hatte.



Während ich noch das soeben gesehene verarbeitete, war Falric zwischen den Gnom und den Goblin getreten und hatte den Streit auf seine Art und Weise beendet. Er packte sie einfach am Kragen und zog sie mit einer gekonnten Bewegung auseinander. So ließ er sie eine Weile an seiner Hand baumeln, sah sie nacheinander öfters böse an, wodurch die beiden „Mini's" Stück für Stück erbleichten. Aber es hatte gewirkt. Der Streit war ebenso schnell beendet wie er begonnen hatte. Lee japste noch immer um Luft, als sie versuchte, wieder in ihre Rolle zu finden.



Lee: „Bitte verzeiht diese Unterbrechung... lasst... uns wieder mit unserem Programm fortfahren."



Lee ließ noch einen bösen Blick zu dem Goblin schweifen, sah aber dann die warnenden Blicke von Falric und sie schluckte.



Lee: „Diesmal müsst ihr eure kleinen grauen Zellen anstrengen. Denn wie ihr sicher schon gesehen habt, geht es jetzt mit einer kleinen Quizshow weiter.



Der Raum verdunkelte sich und eine Art Discokugel erschien, die in ihrem unregelmäßigen Schein den Raum beleuchtete.



Lee: „Team Arthas, Kaz'rogal, bitte nehmt Platz. Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach. Euch werden jetzt Fragen zu den verschiedensten Themenbereichen gestellt. Wenn ihr die Antwort wisst, müsst ihr unverzüglich den Knopf von euch drücken. Der schnellere von euch darf antworten. Nach Drücken des Knopfes müsst ihr innerhalb von fünf Sekunden auf die Frage antworten. Geschieht dies nicht, oder ist die Antwort falsch, dann geht der Punkt an den Gegner. Der, der die meisten Punkte am Ende hat, hat gewonnen. Sind noch Fragen?", sie wartete einige Sekunden, „Nein? Dann lasst uns loslegen."



Der Raum wurde dunkel. Plötzlich flackerten Scheinwerfer auf, die zu dem Quizteilnehmern umschwenken, und diese in helles Licht hüllen.



Lee: „Die erste Frage ist aus dem Bereich Chemie. Nennt mir ein paar grundlegende Eigenschaften von Dihydrogen-Monoxid."



*Klinglinglingling* Kevin blickte überrascht auf. Die Frage war noch gar nicht mal richtig ausgesprochen, und schon drückt der Dämon den Knopf. Der muss ja Reflexe haben. S.A.G.E.N.H.A.F.T.



Kaz'rogal: „Dihydrogenmonoxid, kurz DHMO bezeichnet, ist eine in der Natur häufig vorkommende giftige Substanz, welches zur Bodenerosion beiträgt, ist Hauptbestandteil des sauren Regens, trägt zum Treibhauseffekt bei, und fördert den Ausfall von elektronischen Geräten. Trotz dem Nachweis, dass DHMO jährlich für zahlreiche Todesfälle verantwortlich ist, wird es weiterhin im großen Stil in der Industrie verwendet.



Lee: „RICHTIG. Kurz und bündig erklärt. Ein Punkt für Team Archimonde. Nächste Frage. Diesmal aus dem Bereich der Medizin: Für was wird Pasta Theobromae verwendet.



*Klinglingling* Kaz'rogal schlägt voller Begeisterung auf die Glocke.



Kaz'rogal: Pasta Theobromae ist eine von Max Wichtl erforschte Droge, die sowohl bei traumatischen Leiden, als auch bei Lackschäden verwendet wird."







Kevin flüsterte zu seinen Kameraden: „Hey, wenn wir so weitermachen, verlieren wir noch. Neue Strategie: Der mit den schnellsten Reflexen schlägt auf die Glocke, sobald die Frage gestellt wurde. Einer von uns dreien wird dann schon die Antwort darauf wissen. Wenn nicht... was haben wir schon groß zu verlieren?"

Lee: „Kategorie: Geschichte. Wie heißt das legendäre Zwergenvolk, das angeblich im Wald von Elvyn gelebt hat, und dafür verschrien war, permanent blau gewesen zu sein?"



*Klinglingling* Kaz'rogal schlägt die Glocke.



Kaz'rogal: „Schlümpfe!"

Lee: „RICHTIG!"

Kevin flüstert: „Verdammt! Ich hab' doch schon gesagt, drückt die Glocke!"

Falric: „Tut mir leid, der ist einfach zu schnell!"

Kevin: „Dann strengt euch an!"

Lee: „Nächste Frage. Bereich Bildung: Was ist der von Schülern am häufigsten geantwortete Satz auf eine Frage eines Lehrers?"



Falric schnellt hervor und schlägt mit der Handfläche fast die Glocke durch den Tischboden.



*Klinglingling*



Alle Blicke wanderten zu Team Arthas. Keiner sagte was. Am Tisch wurde geflüstert.



Kevin: „Weiß keiner von euch die Antwort?"

Marvyn und Falric synchron: „Nöööö!"



Kevin schwieg kurz, und wendete sich dann hoffnungslos an Lee.



Kevin: „Das weiß ich leider nicht!"

Lee: „RICHTIG. Der häufigste Satz eines Schülers auf die Frage eines Lehrers ist in der Tat <<Das weiß ich nicht.>> Dieser Punkt geht an Team Arthas."

Kaz'rogal: „GLÜCKSTREFFER!"



Kevin brauchte kurz, um zu realisieren, was gerade geschehen war.



Lee: „Frage fünf: Nennt mir zwei berühmte Angehörige der Halb-Ork/Halb-Oger Rasse."



*Klinglingling* Falric drückte die Taste. Der Dämon fluchte.



Marvyn antwortete: „Rexxar der Halb-Ork, und Shrek der Halb-Oger"



Im Publikum rumorte es. Natürlich war es Thrall...



Thrall: „Wer um alles in der Welt ist Rexxar?"

Chromie erschien: „Den lernst du erst später kennen." Chromie verschwand.

Thrall: „Häh?"

Arthas klopfte Thrall auf die Schultern: „Keine Sorge, das war bloß Chromie die Zeitreisende. Die taucht immer für einen Bruchteil irgendwo auf, schwafelt etwas unverständliches, und verschwindet dann wieder... Beachte sie einfach nicht."



Zurück zum Quiz:



Kevin: „Woher wusstest du das?"

Marvyn: „Ich hab an diesem Tag ausnahmsweise in der Schule aufgepasst..."

Lee: Frage sechs - Mathematik: „Wenn in einer U-Bahn fünf Leute fahren und bei der nächsten Haltestelle sieben Leute aussteigen. Wie viele Leute müssen dann wieder einsteigen, dass dann keiner mehr drinnen sitzt?"



*Klinglingling* Der Dämon schlägt verzweifelt auf den Knopf.



Kaz'rogal: „Zwei!"

Lee: „Tut mir leid, das ist nicht korrekt. Können überhaupt weniger als Null Leute in einer U-Bahn sitzen? Leider nicht. Kaz'rogal hat die Antwort nicht gewusst, der Punkt geht an Team Arthas!"

Kaz'rogal: „Hey, das gilt nicht! Das war eine Fangfrage!"

Lee: „Nein, nur ein logisch zu erklärender Sachverhalt! Frage sieben: Einige Monate haben 30, andere 31 Tage. Wie viele Monate haben 28 Tage?"



*Klinglingling* Der Dämon schlägt auf die Glocke. Team Arthas heben geschlossen den Mittelfinger.



Kaz'rogal: „Nur einer – der Februar."

Lee: „Wieder falsch. Natürlich haben alle Monate 28 Tage... Bevor es wieder zu Diskussionen kommt... alles logisch erklärbar..."



Ein hämisches Lächeln kam aus dem gegnerischen Team. So ging es jetzt einige Zeit weiter...



Lee: Frage acht: „Welcher Monat hat die wenigsten Tage?"

Kaz'rogal, darauf vorbereitet: „Na der Mai, der hat nur drei Buchstaben!"

Lee: FALSCH: Der Februar. Der hat nur 28 Tage.

Kaz'rogal: „Darauf kann man ja gar nicht antworten ohne falsch zu liegen." Lee ignorierte den schnippischen Kommentar.

Lee: „Was ist schwerer? Ein Kilo Blei, oder ein Kilo Federn?" 



Kaz'rogal drückte bewusst nicht. Er wartete auf die anderen. Sollten die doch die falsche Antwort geben.



*Klinglingling* Falric drückt.



Falric: „Keins von Beiden. Die sind beide gleich schwer..."

Lee: „RICHTIG. Nächste Frage: „Eine halbe Glatze hat fünfhundert Haare. Wie viele haben eine ganze Glatze?"

Kaz'rogal: „Tausend!"

Lee: FALSCH! „Seit wann haben Glatzen Haare? Am Besten wir beenden dieses Spiel hier. Tut mir leid Kaz'rogal. Gut gestartet, aber dann nachgelassen. Ich ernenne Team Arthas zum Sieger!"



Kevin, Marvyn und Falric sprangen mit Freudenschreien von den Stühlen. Arthas stürmte von der Zuschauertribüne runter und drückte die drei für ihre herausragenden Leistungen. Dem Dämon wurden leider nicht solche Liebkostungen zuteil. Archimonde stürmte zu Kaz'rogal und trat ihm heftig ins Schienbein. Dieser jaulte schmerzerfüllt auf.



Lee: „Somit ist Runde drei beendet. Team Malfurion ist in Führung. Es steht zwei zu eins. Sollte Team Malfurion die nächste Disziplin ebenfalls gewinnen, werden sie automatisch zum Gewinner ernannt. Leider muss ich mitteilen, dass wir eine kleine Änderung an Runde vier vornehmen müssen. Umfragen haben ergeben, dass ein Magic-Kartenspiel-Turnier von vielen als nicht mehr zeitgemäß erachtet, und deshalb nicht mehr gewünscht wird. Deshalb ist es an der Zeit für eine vollkommen neuartige Disziplin. Einer Disziplin, die es bisher noch nie in der Geschichte Azeroths gegeben hat."



Lee schreit jemandem außerhalb der Sichtweite zu.



Lee: „BRINGT DAS GERÄT REIN!"



Es erschienen nacheinander ein paar Goblins, die Stück für Stück spezielle Komponente einer noch größeren Maschine auf das Spielfeld trugen. Ein Großmeister der Ingenieurskunst war im vollen Eifer dabei, die einzelnen Komponente zusammenzuschrauben. Er kletterte die Leiter auf und ab, flitzte hin und her, ohne auch nur einmal auf dem Plan schauen zu müssen. Nach einer Viertelstunde eifrigen hämmern und schrauben war der überdimensionale Blechkasten fertig. Die breiteste Seite des Gerätes wurde dem Publikum zugewandt. Auf dieser prangte eine Art großer Bildschirm. Es muss wohl nicht erwähnt werden, dass sich inzwischen der Zuschauersaal wieder optisch verändert hat. Die Tribünen sind nun wie in einem Kinosaal hintereinander angeordnet. 



Lee: „Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe beim Aufbau Twizwick. Liebe Zuschauer, werden Sie nun Zeuge einer neuartigen Erfindung, die die Welt revolutionieren wird. Ich nenne sie „gnomischer interaktiver Integralprozessor" kurz G.I.I. genannt. Es ist eine Art Maschine, auf der man virtuell die unterschiedlichsten Spiele spielen kann."

Twizwick: FALSCH! Das ist eine „Goblinische, absolut-modifizierbare-elektronische-Computer-und-Belustigungs-Einheit" auch bekannt unter dem Namen G.A.M.E.C.U.B.E. 

Lee: „GNOMISCHER!"

Twitzwick: „GOBLINISCHER!"



Falric räusperte sich. Die beiden Streithähne schluckten und unterbrachen die Diskussion.



Lee: „Zurück zum Thema..." sie machte noch einen prüfenden Blick zu Falric rüber, der sie nur kalt anblickte „...wie bereits gesagt, es handelt sich hier um eine neuartige Spielkonsole. Gespielt wird mit diesem Eingabegerät. Wenn man hier drückt, springt das Männchen auf dem Bildschirm. Wenn man hier und da druckt bewegt man es."



Es folgen seitenlange Erklärungen über die richtige Handhabung einer Nintendo Gii – dem Prototypen des berühmten Nachfolgers Wii... Der Name besteht aus zwei „ii" (Abkürzung für „Interaktiver Integralprozessor") mit vorgestelltem fortlaufenden Buchstaben. Dieser bezeichnet den jeweiligen Prototypen. Das heißt die „Gii" ist der siebte Prototyp dieser Serie. Somit ist die später berühmt gewordene „Wii", die es von Azeroth sogar auf die Erde geschafft hatte, der 23. Prototyp der Spielkonsole, der endlich in Serie ging. Die Begründung, dass „Wii" vom englischen „we", kommt ist somit absoluter Schwachsinn. In Wirklichkeit war es ganz anders.

Übrigens: Man munkelt, dass der G.A.M.E.C.U.B.E. in Wirklichkeit die selbe Konsole war, die aber von den Goblins dann in eine andere Richtung entwickelt wurde. In Profitgier wurde der „Gamecube" an drei konkurrierende Firmen weiterverkauft (Sega, Sony, Microsoft). Diese entwickelten dann die kommerziell weniger erfolgreiche Dreamcast, die sich nur kurz auf dem Markt behaupten konnte, die Playstation und die XBOX. Mit dem heutigen Tage kämpfen diese drei Konsolen (Wii, PS und XBOX) um die Marktführung. Bei genauer Betrachtungsweise erkennt man auch heute noch, wer hinter den „GROSSEN DREI" Spielkonsolen steckt. Die Gnome bevorzugen eher Spiele der Kategorie „soft", also Spiele für die ganze Familie (Wii), während die PS3 und XBOX auf besonders explosive Spiele setzt, bei denen alles nur in Fetzen durch die Gegend fliegt.

Aber ich schweife ab, darüber können wir uns später noch unterhalten. Kehren wir zurück zum Turnier.



Lee: „Stellt euch das Spiel wie einen Kampf Mann gegen Mann vor. Ihr bekämpft euch und versucht den anderen zu besiegen. Nur, dass nicht ihr kämpft, sondern die beiden Männchen, die ihr euch gleich auswählen könnt. Das Ziel ist jedoch nicht, den Gegner im klassischen Sinne zu töten, sondern um ihn von der Plattform zu stoßen. Je mehr Schaden der Gegner kassiert, desto weiter fliegt er. Somit kennt ihr also die Grundzüge, wie das ganze funktioniert. Gibt es noch Fragen? Nein? Dann lasst uns loslegen!"



Tyrande und Azgalor nahmen die Controller in die Hand – ein unförmiges Ding, das man wie eine Flöte hält. Die Controller waren zu dieser Zeit noch nicht ausgereift. Das Design wird sich noch viele Male ändern.

Der Bildschirm leuchtete auf. Es wurde nacheinander ein Text eingeblendet. 



...SUPER......SMASH......BROS...​​Lee kicherte: „Jaja, das ist der Name des Spiels."



Die Gnomin stellt eine Welt namens „LETZTE STATION" ein.



Lee: „Jeder Spieler hat fünf Leben. Der, der als letztes im Ring steht hat gewonnen. Jetzt wählt noch jeder einen Kämpfer, dann kann es losgehen.



Azgalor war sofort in ein knuffeliges rosa Ding verliebt, welches eine Schleife im Fell trägt. Er bestätigte.



„PUMMELUFF" ertönte im Lautsprecher. Archimonde wäre bei diesem Anblick beinahe vor Scham im Boden versunken. Er vergaß, dass Azgalor eine Schwäche für alles hat, was süß und knuffig ist. Tyrande's Auswahl fiel auf einem Kämpfer namens „Link". Der Kerl schaut einer Elfe am ähnlichsten. Und wie hübsch er nicht aussieht. Tyrande war hin und weg. Dann fiel der Startschuss. Beide Spieler waren von Anfang an in ihrem Element. Sie schienen von Anfang an die Steuerung und das Spielprinzip wie aus dem Effeff zu beherrschen. Lee klärte auf, wie dies zustande kommen kann.



Lee: „Tja... mit dem Samophlang wird alles möglich..."



Auf alle Fälle ging ein blitzen und blinken über den Bildschirm als die beiden Kämpfer über das Schlachtfeld fegten. Die Zuschauer jubelten bei dem Anblick, der sich vor ihren Augen auftat. Einerseits wegen der außergewöhnlichen Erfindung, andererseits wegen dem hervorragendem Kampf, der ihnen geboten wurde. Die Gegner sprangen aufeinander zu, wichen aus, und setzten ihre Spezialattacken gegeneinander ein. Tyrande war als Bogenschützin aufgewachsen, dies spiegelte sich auch in ihrem Spielstil. Sie versuchte krampfhaft auf Distanz zu blieben um ihren Bogen und Bumerang einsetzen zu können. Sie realisierte es nicht wirklich, dass Link auch im Nahkampf hart austeilen konnte. Das war auch der Grund, weshalb Tyrande ein klein wenig schlechter abschnitt, als zum Beispiel Azgalor, der laufend versuchte, Tyrande im Nahkampf zu bedrängen.

So flogen die Spieler nacheinander aus dem Ring. Bei jedem verlorenen Leben fluchte der Betroffene. Das letzte Leben verschwendete Tyrande durch eine Unachtsamkeit. In der Hoffnung, den Gegner durch einen blitzschnellen Schwerthieb aus dem Weg zu räumen, stürmte sie an, und mitten in eine Explosion, als sich Pummeluff in die Luft sprengte. Tyrande konnte nur mehr stumm zusehen, wie Azgalor zum Sieger ernannt wird. Wie erschlagen schleppte sie sich zurück auf die Tribüne. Beim vorbeigehen gab sie noch Malfurion eine Ohrfeige, mit dem Hinweis, dass er den folgenden Kampf besser gewinnen solle. Sonst könne sie für nichts garantieren.  



Lee: „Was für ein beeindruckendes Gefecht." Lee klatschte in die Hände „Somit steht es wieder zwei zu zwei. Was für ein spannendes Duell zwischen Giganten. Noch kann jeder gewinnen. Jetzt geht es um alles oder nichts. Mögen die letzten beiden Kontrahenten in den Ring steigen..."



Malfurion näherte sich zögerlich. Archimonde konnte nicht anders, als den Erzdruiden diabolisch anzugrinsen. Dabei entblößte Archimonde unbeabsichtigt seine Zahnspange. Als er sah, dass sich Malfurion bei diesem Anblick erheiterte, hatte der Dämon es plötzlich sehr eilig, seine beiden Hände vor dem Mund zusammenzuschlagen, um zu verhindern, dass noch jemand anderer seine Zahnprothese zu Gesicht bekommt.



Lee: „Liebe Zuschauer, wie bereits angekündigt, wird Archimonde mit dem heutigen Tage seine Revanche im Badminton-Turnier einfordern. Wir dürfen gespannt sein, wer dieses Jahr als Sieger hervorgehen wird. Malfurion oder Archimonde?"

​Jubelschreie gingen durch die Arena, die inzwischen per Samophlang zu einem Badminton-Stadion umgebaut wurde. Malfurion schlenderte unsicher zum Schlägerhalter, um seine Tennisschläger zu holen, der ihm bereits seit zehntausend Jahren gute Dienste leistet. Na gut, diesen Schläger hatte er seit ungefähr ebenso langer Zeit nicht mehr angerührt, um ihn für Momente wie diese zu schonen und Abnutzungserscheinungen zu vermeiden. Während dieser Zeit ist der Holzschläger natürlich versteinert, aber es soll nichts schlimmeres passieren.

Während Malfurion dran war, das bockharte Netz seines Schlägers auf Elastizität zu überprüfen, nutzte Archimonde die Zeit, gemütlich seine kurze schwarze Tennishose, sowie seine Tennissocken mit dazugehörigen Schuhen anzuziehen. Als Schläger benutzt er den nagelneuen „Schlagmich 2000". Bei diesem konnte man im Kriegsfall das Netz in dem hohlen Griff verschwinden lassen, um dem Schläger im Notfall als Streitaxt benutzen zu können. Denn seine Ränder waren zu rasiermesserscharfen Klingen geschliffen und adamantiumbeschichtet. Man munkelt, Archimonde gewinnt auf seinem Heimatplaneten nur deshalb gegen alle Herausforderer, weil es einfach keiner wagt, gegen ihn zu gewinnen. Angeblich soll er dem einen oder anderen Gewinner mit dem Schläger schon den Schädel gespalten haben.



Als sie ihre Utensilien geprüft hatten, die sie für den folgenden Kampf benötigen werden, marschierten sie frohen Mutes auf ihre Positionen. Währenddessen gab es, wie jedes mal halt, den typischen Verbalkrieg.



Archimonde: „Pass auf, mit dir wische ich heute auf."
Malfurion: „Pass du doch auf, ich versohle dich so sehr, dass du nicht mehr weißt, ob du ein Junge oder Mädchen bist."

Archimonde: „Nein, DU passt auf, denn ich verpass dir so eine, dass du rückwärts aus dem Stadion rausläufst.

Malfurion: „Nein DU passt auf, ich ziehe dir so eine rüber, dass du dich die nächste Zeit nur von Haferbrei ernähren kannst."

Archimonde: „Pass du doch auf, dass..."



Das ging noch so lange weiter, bis Lee endlich soweit war, diesen sinnlosen Streit zu beenden.



Lee: „Nachdem ihr euch nun aufs herzlichste begrüßt habt, seit so lieb, gebt euch die Hände und vertragt euch wieder. Na los!"



Malfurion zog ein Schnoferl, Archimonde verzog angewidert sein Gesicht. Doch was blieb ihnen anders übrig. Sie gingen ans Netz heran und drückten sich gegenseitig fest die Hand. Archimonde drückte vielleicht etwas fester. Denn bei Malfurion's Gesicht konnte man ein fröhliches Farbenspiel beobachten. Es wechselte von blau zu weiß zu rot. Sein Kopf vibrierte, als versuche er verzweifelt einen Schmerzensschrei zu unterdrücken.



Lee: „Na also. Wie zwei richtige Sportsmänner. Jetzt können sie sich gar nicht mehr voneinander trennen." Sie kicherte.



Archimonde ließ seinen Gegner wieder aus. Aus der letzten Reihe sah es für mich so aus, als hätte sich Malfurions Handform temporär verändert. Zumindest sah sie für einen Augenblick sehr gequetscht aus. Der Druide wedelte mit seiner Hand und ließ sie dann mit verzogenem Mund unterm Ellbogen verschwinden. Apropos verzogener Mund... diesen hatte Malfurion nun zu einem Blutleeren Schlitz zusammengepresst, als kämpfe er nach wie vor darum, keinen Ton von sich zu geben. An seinem linken Auge schien sich das Licht an einer Träne zu brechen, die er wohl während dem Händedruck herausgepresst hatte. Wie ein gebeuteter Mann zog er sich auf seinen Platz zurück. Archimonde sprang inzwischen ungeduldig von einem Bein zum anderen, als würde er sich für das nähernde Duell aufwärmen.



Dann fiel endlich der Startschuss. Lee zauberte wieder ihre Leuchtpistole hervor, und schoss ein Geschoss Richtung Himmel, welches in einem weißen Feuerwerk explodierte. Der Federball wurde Archimonde für den Aufschlag zugespielt, da sein Team im letzten Duell verloren hatte. Gewinner wird derjenige, der zuerst fünf Punkte gemacht hat. Archimonde warf den Ball in die Höhe – und traf ihn mit einer Wucht, der den Ball durch die Luftreibung zum glühen brachte. Es sah auf alle Fälle lustig aus, wie das glühende Ding mit einer Rauchfahne Richtung Malfurion zog. Es sei am Rande angemerkt, dass Archimonde absichtlich direkt Richtung Malfurion gespielt hatte. Er wollte sehen, wie sein gegenüber die Sache meisterte. 

Malfurion war auf alle Fälle nicht schnell genug, um in Position zu gehen, um den Ball mit einer gekonnten Handbewegung zurückzuschleudern. Durch das hohe Tempo des Balls war es ihm nur möglich, den Schläger vor die Brust zu halten, damit dieser daran abprallen konnte. Dennoch kam Malfurion durch den Rückstoß ins torkeln. Er keuchte. Der Ball federte sanft vom Netz zurück – und landete auf dem Boden. Punkt für Archimonde.



----------------------------​Archimonde  1 : 0  Malfurion​----------------------------​​Das Publikum war in Rage. Es gingen Jubelschreie durch das Stadion, während sich Archimonde unter dem tosenden Beifall verbeugte. Ein glitzern ging durch seine Augen, welches definitiv Malfurion gegolten hatte. Der Erzdruide schluckte. Mit zittrigen Fingern nahm er den Federball vom Rasen, verbrannte sich noch die Fingern, als dieser noch vor Hitze brodelte, und machte sich bereit zum Aufschlag. Er schupfte den Ball in die Höhe, murmelte dabei irgendwas und zeichnete mit dem Schläger einen achter in der Luft, bevor er den Ball zum Gegner hinüber schleuderte. Der Ball flog verblüffend langsam, zog aber in spiralförmigen Bahnen ins andere Spielfeld hinüber. Archimonde fluchte. Schlug nach dem Ball – verfehlte. Schlug erneut – wieder daneben. Archimonde ruderte mit seinem Schläger als versuche er eine Fliege zu verscheuchen. Alles vergebens. Der Ball landete am Rasen. Punkt für Malfurion.



----------------------------​Archimonde  1 : 1  Malfurion​----------------------------​​Die Gegner schenkten sich nichts. Nun war Archimonde an der Reihe. Diesmal warf er mit gleicher Wucht wie vorhin. Nur diesmal in die andere Ecke des Spielfelds. Malfurion sprintete los. Den Schläger nach vorne gerissen. Unter dem laufen stolperte er über seine zu lange Robe. Doch er schaffte es, noch im Flug den Ball zu erwischen und zu Archimonde zurückzuspielen. Leider war Malfurion nicht schnell genug auf den Beinen um den nächsten Aufschlag zu erwischen. Der Federball landete irgendwo weit hinter ihm am Rasen.



----------------------------​Archimonde  2 : 1  Malfurion​----------------------------​​Wäre Malfurion nicht so schüchtern, wäre er jetzt wahrscheinlich zu seinem Gegner hinübergegangen und hätte ihm eine gescheuert. So zog er sich nur grunzend auf die Beine, schleppte sich zum Federball, und warf ihn erneut in die Luft. Es wurde ein klassischer Aufschlag. Der Ball wurde auf ebenso klassische Methode von Archimonde pariert. Gefolgt von einem Konter von Malfurion. Beide Parteien hetzten von einem Feldende zum anderen. Schließlich gewann Archimonde die Oberhand, als seinem Gegner die Luft ausging. Er keuchte und schnaufte wie eine alte Dampflock. Den nächsten Schlag erwischte er noch, aber dann waren seine Kräfte zu Ende. Hilflos musste er zusehen, wie der Federball auf der anderen Seite des Feldes auf den Rasen aufschlug. Malfurion setzte sich daraufhin ins Gras ins meditierte. Betete  zu den Geistern der Erde, um ihm genügend Kraft zu spenden, um dieses Turnier abzuschließen. Malfurion wurde von ein paar Laubblättern umwirbelt, die nach dieser Zeremonie von der nächsten Windbrise weggeweht wurden. Mit neuer Kraft erfüllt machte sich Malfurion wieder zum Kampf bereit.



----------------------------​Archimonde  3 : 1  Malfurion​----------------------------​

Malfurions Aura leuchtete wie ein Christbaum zu Heiligenabend. Bei diesem Anblick musste auch der ach so große Obermotz der brennende Legion schlucken. Malfurion holte aus und beförderte den Ball mit einem lauten Knall (entstehend durch die rasche Komprimierung der Luft) auf die gegnerische Spielhälfte. Archimonde parierte den Schlag gekonnt – oder besser gesagt, er versuchte es. Er traf den Ball tatsächlich, unterschätzte aber die Wucht, die so ein kleines gefiedertes Ding entwickeln konnte, und wurde nach hinten gerissen. Statusbericht: Archimonde eine ausgekegelte Schulter, im Tennisschlägernetz protzte ein riesiges Loch, und der Ball steckte etwa zehn Zentimeter tief im Boden fest. Die Zuschauer applaudierten. Malfurion reagierte nicht darauf. Sein Blick war noch immer auf Archimonde fixiert, den Mund zu einem blutleeren Schlitz zusammengequetscht. In den Augen des Dämons flackerte es vor Furcht. Sein Mund stand offen.



----------------------------​Archimonde  3 : 2  Malfurion​----------------------------​​In einer kurzen Pause wurden etwaige Schäden ausgebessert. Das Loch im Schläger wurde gekonnt vom Schneider Karl Wert gestopft. Um die ausgekegelte Schulter kümmerte sich der Goblin-Sanitäter Armin Beinab. Der Goblin hatte Arme, die ihm bis zum Boden reichten, Oberarme wie Ottfried Fischer und so breite Handflächen, mit der er als Metzter mit Leichtigkeit Fleisch klopfen könnte. Ebenso viel Gefühl hatte er auch. Als er Archimonde die Schulter wieder einkegelte, hörte man ein unnatürliches knacken. Der Dämon jaulte vor Schmerz auf. Der Goblin ließ sich dadurch nicht beirren. Im Gegenteil. Er verstärkte seinen Griff. Man hörte noch ein leises knicken, ein weiteres stöhnen, dann war es wieder ruhig. Archimondes Schulter wurde wieder erfolgreich eingerenkt. Archimonde wünschte dem Sanitäter sämtliche Dämonen der brennenden Legion an den Hals. Der Goblin grinste nur teuflisch.



Endlich ging es weiter. Die Badmintonspieler standen wieder auf ihren Positionen. Diesmal durfte Archimonde aufschlagen. Er starrte den Federball an, als möchte er ihn per Telekinese zu Malfurion hinüber befördern. Nichts derartiges passierte. Stattdessen flammte der Ball im grünen Höllenfeuer auf. Plötzlich hatte es Archimonde sehr eilig, das Paket abzuschicken. Malfurion riss entsetzt die Augen auf, als das Ding genau in seine Richtung kam. Mit einem Hechtsprunge brachte er sich in Sicherheit. Der Ball, wenn man es noch als solches bezeichnen konnte, streifte seinen Umhang und hinterließ darauf hässliche Brandspuren. Der Ball landete mit einem dumpfen *klatsch* an der Wand der Zuschauertribüne. Der Federball war inzwischen bereits zu einem unförmigen Klumpen Kunststoffs geschmolzen, der nun brutzelnd die Wand hinunter tropfte.  Keiner sagte war. Laut Lee's Aussagen war es nicht verboten, den Ball im Höllenfeuer zu baden. Somit gab's einen Punkt für Archimonde.



----------------------------​Archimonde  4 : 2  Malfurion​----------------------------​

Malfurion's nicht vorhandener Optimismus war nun endgültig im Keller. Er sah keine Möglichkeit mehr, das Spiel zu seinem Gunsten zu wenden. Hilfesuchend wendete er seinen Blick zu Tyrande. Diese betrachte ihn mit glühenden Augen, als hätte sie von dem Höllenfeuer ebenfalls etwas abbekommen. Sie ballte ihre rechte Hand zu einer Faust und ließ sie in die linke Handfläche sausen. Im Hals des Druidens bildete sich ein bitterer Kloß. NEIN, er darf NICHT aufgeben. Der Verlust des Weltenbaums wäre bei weiten nicht so schlimm, wie die Rache, die er von Tyrande zu erwarten hatte. Plötzlich, wie aus Zauberhand, war sein ganzer Optimismus zurückgekehrt. Er streckte die linke Hand von sich. 



Malfurion: „Platzverwalter, einen neuen Ball!"



Ein kleiner Gnom wuselte heran und drückte ihm einen in die Hand. Er wog den Ball in seiner Hand, warf ihn in die Luft und schleuderte ihn in die von Archimonde am weitesten entfernte Ecke. Der Dämon sprintete mit einem Affenzahn los, sprang, und erwischte ihn um Haaresbreite. Diesen Konter parierte Malfurion mit erschreckender Leichtigkeit. Diesmal zielte er in die andere Ecke des Raums. Archimonde war inzwischen wieder auf den Beinen und lief mit weit ausholenden Schritten Richtung Ball. Vollkommen ruhig streckte der Druide beide Arme von sich, und begann mit den Handgelenken nach oben zu wedeln, als würden Kinder versuchen, das wachsen eines Baumes zu symbolisieren. Eine Dornenranke schoss unter den Füßen von Archimonde hervor und fesselten ihm am Boden. Durch das hohe Tempo, welches er drauf hatte, kippte er wie ein Stück Holz nach vorne weg. Mit einem lauten Knall landete er mit seinem Kinn voran auf dem Boden. Der Dämon grunzte. So schnell wie Malfurion die Ranke erscheinen hat lassen, ließ er sie auch wieder verschwinden. Der Dämon fluchte, als er sah, dass der Federball keine zehn Zentimeter von seinen Augen entfernt auf dem Boden landete.



----------------------------​Archimonde  4 : 3  Malfurion​----------------------------​

Mit der Ruhe des Dämons war es nun endgültig vorbei. Mit einem markerschütternden Brüllen ließ er den Ball zu Malfurion hinüber sausen. Mit einem Hechtsprung rettete der Druide die Situation. Als er noch am Boden lag, war der Ball bereits wieder im Anflug. Mit einem lauten *plopp* verwandelte er sich in eine Katze, sprintete hinüber *ploppte* zu seiner ursprünglichen Gestalt zurück und ließ den Ball mit dem gefürchteten Sturmgrimm-Schmetterschlag zum Absender zurückgehen. Das Ding traf Archimonde mit solch einer Wucht am Brustkorb, dass es dem Eredarlord die Luft aus den Lungen presste. Er ließ sich auf seine Knie fallen und vergrub seine Hände im Gras. Japsend schnappte er nach Luft.



----------------------------​Archimonde  4 : 4  Malfurion​----------------------------​

Das Publikum war regelrecht aus dem Häuschen. Malfurion ließ sich davon nicht beirren. Er dachte an nichts. Nicht einmal an Tyrande, die ihm wahrscheinlich mit bloßen Händen das Herz aus seiner Brust reißen würde, würde er es wagen zu verlieren. Archimonde setzte zum letzten Aufschlag an. Mit einem Fingerschnipp erzeugte er drei Illusionen von diesem Ball, die sich allesamt auf Malfurion zubewegten. Jetzt musste der Druide schnell handeln. Er hatte nicht die Zeit, herauszufinden, was davon der richtige war. *Plopp* Malfurion verwandelte sich in einem Baum. Die Federbälle verfingen sich im Geäst der Baumkrone. Dann schüttelte sich der Druide kurz, und der einzig richtige Ball fiel herunter. Noch in Baumgestalt, ließ er den Ball noch einmal am Netz des Schlägers hochspringen, *ploppte* zurück zu seiner Humanoiden Form, machte eine 360° Drehung um seine eigene Achse, und traf den Ball mit voller Wucht beim herumwirbeln. Das Tempo des Shuttlecock war atemberaubend. Für einem Menschen war er nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Sehr wohl aber für einen Dämonen. Irgendwie schaffte er es mit größter Kraftaufwendung das unmögliche. Diesen Angriff zu kontern. Die Flugbahn hatte Archimonde bewusst hoch angesetzt. Würde er Ball jetzt aus dem Stadion schleudern, hätte Archimonde automatisch gewonnen, denn es wäre für Malfurion unmöglich, ihn zu erwischen. Doch Malfurion hatte einen letzten Trumpf im Ärmel. *Plopp* er verwandelte sich in eine übergewichtige Eulenbestie. Mit dem Schläger im Schnabel, flatterte er unter höchsten Kraftaufwand dem Ball entgegen, erwischte ihn, und schleuderte ihn nach einem Rückwärtssalto zu Archimonde zurück. Der Ball zischte im fünfundvierzig Grad Winkel zurück aufs Spielfeld, passierte das Badminton-Netz im Zweimeterabstand und grub sich in den Boden. Die Zuschauer sprangen auf die Beine. Team Malfurion hatte erneut das unmögliche geschafft. Der brennenden Legion das Handwerk zu legen. 



----------------------------​Archimonde  4 : 5  Malfurion​----------------------------​

Das Turnier ging mit Pauken und Trompeten zu Ende. Noch einmal wurden alle Teilnehmer für ihre persönlichen Leistungen und ihrer Hingabe zum jeweiligen Team beglückwünscht. Anschließend gab es eine große Tafel mit Speisen aus aller Herrn Länder. Man speiste gemeinsam mit den angehörigen des gegnerischen Teams. Man erkannte, das die Dämonen eigentlich ganz nette Typen sind, auch wenn sie zu einem etwas absurden Sinn für Humor tendieren. Nur Archimonde fehlte. Dieser hatte sich in einem lauten Knall und einem Licht aus reinstem Höllenfeuer von allen anderen abgesetzt. Dass seine Untergebenen jetzt auf Azeroth gestrandet waren, interessierte ihn herzlich wenig. Aber wie bereits gesagt. Die Mitglieder des gegnerischen Teams wurden herzlichst von den Völkern Azeroths aufgenommen. Gemeinsam mit der Hilfe ihrer neu gewonnenen Freunde konnten sie sich perfekt in ihre neue Umgebung integrieren. 



Furor Winterfrost wurde zu einem Volksschullehrer in dem abgelegenen Dörfchen Seehain, und unterrichtet angehende Jünglinge in der Kunst der Nekromantie.



Kaz'rogal, ja, der hatte sich dazu entschlossen, erst einmal eine ausgedehnte Weltreise zu machen. Es ist nicht bekannt, was später aus ihm wurde. Die einen behaupten, er ist in seine richtige Zeitlinie zurückgekehrt, andere behaupten, er würde jetzt gemeinsam mit Brann Bronzebart nach uralten Artefakten suchen.



Anetheron verdient sich seinen Lebensunterhalt jetzt als Optiker in einem renommierten Betrieb.



Und schließlich bleibt noch Azgalor. Dieser hatte später in Mulgore ein Stück Land gepachtet und führt dort ab nun ein ruhiges Leben. Später wurde er sogar zu einem berühmten Schriftsteller mit dem Künstlernamen Goethe.



Leider gerieten die wahren Ereignisse dieses geschichtsträchtigen Tages auf Hyjal relativ schnell in Vergessenheit. Die Goblins und Gnome verstanden es, dieses Ereignis so aufzuplustern und darzustellen, als hätte hier eine grausame Schlacht um den Weltenbaum stattgefunden. Doch ich weiß es besser. Deshalb war es mir wichtig, all diese Ereignisse auf diesen paar Seiten zusammenzufassen. Weil es interessant ist, zu erfahren, was an diesem Tage wirklich auf Hyjal passiert ist.

Tyrande hatte sich übrigens wieder mit Malfurion versöhnt. Ebenso auch Jaina mit Arthas, der es tatsächlich geschafft hatte, dass sich keiner daran erinnert, dass er bei der Schlacht um Hyjal dabei war. 



Mit dem heutigen Tage enden unsere Abenteuer auf Kalimdor. Es ist nun an der Zeit, in die Heimat zurückzukehren. Doch was hatte ich bei dieser Reise gewonnen? Ich sitze noch immer auf diesem verdammten Sonnenbrunnenwasser! Ganz einfach: Das größte Abenteuer meines Lebens!

Als sich der Sonnenuntergang am Horizont abzeichnete, war es an der Zeit, Abschied zu nehmen. Jaina war so nett, uns nach Lordaeron zurück zu teleportieren. Arthas hatte dort noch eine Rechnung mit drei Schreckenslords offen. Und ich? Ich werde endlich wieder nach Hause zurückkehren und eine schöne Zeit mit Hänsel und Liddia verbringen. Doch insgeheim bin ich gespannt, wohin mich meine Reise noch führen wird. In einem bin ich mir sicher. Meine Reise hat gerade erst begonnen.


----------



## Mafloni (16. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 16 – Der Unfall

---------------------------------



Das war eine lange und aufregende Reise. Ich habe vor allem eins gewonnen: Lebenserfahrung. Auch wenn es ein schöner Ausflug war, freut man sich immer wieder, wenn man nach langer Zeit wieder nach Hause zurückkehrt. Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich nicht gerade positiv überrascht war, als ich den Zustand von Brill sah. Mein Dörfchen, in dem ich einst aufgewachsen war, erinnert von Tat zu Tag mehr an eine Geisterstadt. Häuser sind verwittert, Fensterläden beschädigt, ganze Dächer eingestürzt, Türstöcke morsch...

Ich bin mir gar nicht mehr sicher, ob ich mich über die Rückkehr freuen soll. Schon bald führte mich der Weg dennoch nach Hause, an einem Ort, der später als das „verlassene Anwesen“ eine traurige Berühmtheit erlangen soll. 



Von Arthas und Co. Hatte ich mich bereits kurz nach der Ankunft in Lordaeron getrennt. Das Trio hatte persönliche Sorgen. Sie mussten die drei Schreckenslords, die sich in seinem Schloss eingenistet haben, und sich nun als Herrscher über Lordaeron schimpften eine Lektion erteilen. Gar nicht so einfach, denn zuerst musste Arthas eine gerichtlich abgestempelte Geburtsurkunde vorweisen, dass er wirklich Prinz Arthas, der rechtmäßige Thronfolger von König Terenas II. war. Als er das Papier den Schreckenslords vor die Nase hielt, hatten sie es plötzlich sehr eilig, wieder das Weite zu suchen.



Mit ihrer Flucht verebbte auch die Zombiebelagerung unseres Häuschens, und man konnte nach langem wieder Kaffeebohnen anbauen. Wobei letzteres sinnlos geworden ist, nachdem wir jetzt selbst reproduzierende Kaffeebohnen haben. Hänsel hatte inzwischen einen tieferen Keller graben müssen, um den ganzen Segen unterbringen zu können. Da es jedoch vorhersehbar war, dass sich die Kaffeebohnen exponentiell schnell vermehren würden, je mehr es wurden, hatte Hänsel bereits gewisse Maßnahmen getroffen. Liddia hatte während ihrer schon beinahe besessenen Forschung nach neuen Killerpflanzen eine Pflanze gezüchtet, die ein beißend gelbes Sekret absonderte. Dieses flößten sie dem erstbesten Zombie ein, den sie in die Finger bekommen hatten. Nachdem es diesen mal eine Weile durchgeschüttelt hatte, als hinge er an einem Starkstrommasten, kippte dieser um und blieb regungslos liegen. Erst nach einigen Stunden, als man den Zombie endgültig als tot erklären wollte, kam er wieder zu sich. Es stellte sich heraus, dass er, wie Hänsel und Liddia, bei vollem Verstand war. Er stellte sich als Franklin Lloyd vor, und war zu Lebzeiten ein angesehener Ingenieur. Als Dank für seine Rettung half Franklin Hänsel dabei, eine übergroße Kaffeereibe zu bauen, in denen sie Schaufelweise die genmanipulierten Kaffeebohnen hinein schütteten und pulverisierten. In diesem Zustand musste man keine Sorge mehr haben, dass sie unwillkürlich mehr wurden. Franklin war jetzt in den Geräteschuppen am anderen Ende des Feldes eingezogen, und kam regelmäßig auf eine nette Plauderstunde vorbei. Ich dachte inzwischen wirklich daran, einen Club der Untoten aufzumachen. Irgendwie blieb ich das einzig lebende Wesen in Lordaeron. 



Ein paar Tage später kam Arthas mit seinem Gefolge nochmals auf einen Kaffee vorbei. Er brachte leider keine gute Nachrichten. Arthas wird regelmäßig von Schwächeanfällen durchgeschüttelt. Deshalb muss er zurück nach Nordend eilen, und dieser Ursache auf den Grund gehen. Diesmal, so meinte er, wäre es suboptimal, wenn ich ihn begleiten würde. Denn es wird wahrscheinlich eine sehr gefährliche Reise werden. Doch eine letzte Gefälligkeit erwies er mir noch vor seiner Abreise. Er gab einen Pfiff mit seinen Fingern von sich, woraufhin sämtliche Zombies, die die Schreckenslords zurückgelassen hatte, angetrottet kamen. Nach etwa zwei Stunden waren sie vollständig. Es war eine ganze Armee. Dan gab er nur noch das Zeichen für den Aufbruch und setzte sich mit seiner neuen Armee in Bewegung. Diesmal war er auf ein anderes Schiff angewiesen, denn sein Flaggschiff, die „Barbapapa“ lag noch immer in Kalimdor in Düstermarschen vor Anker. Später sollte sie zu einem Museumsschiff umkonstruiert werden, auf der man persönliche Besitztümer von Arthas Menethil bewundern konnte. Darunter eine flauschig weiche Bürste für seine Haartracht, sowie ein Taschenspiegel.

So blieb ich mit meinen untoten Kollegen in Brill zurück. Langsam gewöhnte ich mich wieder an das Alltagsleben und den unnatürlichen Verwesungsgestank, den ich Anfangs versucht hatte, mit massenweise Duftbäumchen zu übertünchen. 



Eines Tages klopfte es an der Tür. Ich war überrascht, hier in Lordaeron so etwas überhaupt mal wieder zu hören. Mit einer geschliffen scharfen Schaufel in der Hand öffnete ich die Tür, um dem gegenüber im Notfall eine drüberziehen zu können. Beim Anblick des Besuchers stockte mit der Atem. 



Ich: „DU???!!!“



Der mir gegenüber schien auch aus allen Wolken zu fallen.



Besucher: „Hey Mann, was machst du denn hier, Mann?“

Ich: „Na wohnen, was denn sonst. Interessanter ist wohl eher die Frage, was machst du hier... Illidan?“



Der Nachtelf-Dämonen Mischling stieg von einem Bein zum anderen.



Illidan: „Naja...Mann... ich war g’rad in der Umgebung. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich dich gesucht. Oder auch nicht... Ich wollte mir den Weg nach Dalaran erklären lassen. Er lächelte schief. Außerdem...möchte ich über den Kauf des Sonnenbrunnenwassers mit dir reden, Mann.“



Es war nicht verwunderlich, dass ich durch diese Offenbarung mehr als paff war. 



Ich: „Darf ich fragen, für was du das Zeugs plötzlich brauchst? Damals hast du mich durch einen einfachen Blick auf deinen Luxusbody wissen lassen, dass du auf das Arkangesöff nicht angewiesen bist.“

Illidan: „Die Dinge haben sich geändert...“

Ich betrachtete seinen Überkörper: „Willst du die mit dem Zeugs deinen Bierbauch wegtrinken?“



Illidan bekam bei dieser Aussage einen regelrechten Hals. Er ballte die Fäuste, beruhigte sich aber wieder. 



Illidan: „Sehr witzig, Mann! Nein, ich brauche es, um einen manahungrigen Quel’Dorei, die sich jetzt Blutelfen schimpfen, auf meine Seite zu ziehen. Ich brauche ihn, um eine große Katastrophe abwenden zu können. Aber dafür brauch ich das Sonnenbrunnenwasser – und eine Wegbeschreibung nach Dalaran.“



Ich überlegte.



Ich: „Weißt du was? Ich hab mit dem Zeugs derartige Schwierigkeiten gehabt. Das wird teuer.“

Ilidan: „Ich zahle jeden Preis, aber wäre es in Ordnung für dich, wenn du mich nach Dalaran begleitest und wir unterwegs die Konditionen aushandeln? Ich hab es wirklich sehr eilig. Jede Sekunde zählt.“



Ich drehte meinen Kopf zu Hänsel und Liddia um, die hinter mir auf einem Tisch saßen. Sie nickten mir zu.



Ich: „Abgemacht. Aber das Wasser bleibt hier, bis wir einen Vertrag aufgesetzt haben, verstanden?“



Illidan grinste: „Geht klar Mann!“



So kam es, dass ich schon wieder eine Reise unternehme. Wie lange diese jetzt wohl dauern wird? Während der Reise ins Alterracgebirge war ich schließlich in heftigste Verhandlungen mit Illidan verstrickt. Ich war nicht bereit, mein wertvolles Arkanwasser für einen Fingerhut zu verkaufen. Immerhin ist es das Letzte seiner Art.



Illidan: „Du bist ein harter Verhandlungspartner.“ Er grinste. „Aber ich hab‘ nicht damit gerechnet, dass es einfach werden wird.“ Er seufzte. „Das Leben ist nie einfach... ach Tyrande...“ Gedankenverloren blickte er in die Ferne. Wenn er das mit seinem Verband um die Augen überhaupt konnte.

Illidan: „Wusstest du, dass ich nicht wirklich seit meiner Geburt an blind war? Es gab eine Zeit, da konnte ich noch sehen. Aber da war ich noch ein kleiner Sprössling. Wurde ständig von anderen gemoppt. War feige. Bin jedem Problem aus dem Weg gegangen. Mein Vater war Schaukämpfer. Aber das ist lange her... Eines Tages entdeckte ich per Zufall, wie er jetzt für unseren Unterhalt sorgt. Er wurde zu einen brutalen Geldeintreiber, der Leute mit Gewalt dazu brachte, ihre Schulden zu begleichen... Ich floh. Ich rannte und rannte. Ich rannte durch eine Baugrube der Goblins, welche damals dort einen Außenposten am Zoram’gar Strand hatten. Diese hantierten gerade mit einer Art Giftmüll. Durch einen Unfall wurde ich mit diesem Zeugs überschüttet. Es brachte meine Sehnerven praktisch zum explodieren. Seit diesem Tage... ja seit diesem Tage an bin ich blind...

An diesem Tag hatte mein Vater geschworen, wieder einer ehrbaren Aufgabe nachzugehen. Er gab sich die Schuld an dem geschehenen. Er wurde wieder zu einem heldenhaften Schaukämpfer. Und ich? Ich hatte auf wundersame Weise eine Art Radarsinn entwickelt. Bei jedem Geräusch das ich wahrnehme ist es so, als könnte ich wieder sehen... Ich wurde zu einem Rächer der Schwachen. Bestrafte die Bösen. Tja... das war eine tolle Zeit. Aber das ist lange her...“ er schniffte. 



Diese Seite von Illidan kannte ich noch gar nicht. Dass er so emotional sein konnte, ließ ihn auf mich sogar sympathisch wirken. Es scheint ihm sehr schwer zu fallen, darüber zu sprechen.



Illidan: „Aber warum erzähle ich das ganze.“ Er lächelte, wischte sich eine einzelne Träne weg. „Kommen wir wieder zu unserem ursprünglichen Thema zurück.“

Ich: „Ach ja... die Verhandlung...“

Illidan: „Ich habe nachgedacht. Ich werde dir das Wasser nicht abkaufen. Ich biete dir etwas besseres. Ich werde dich an allen Gewinnen, die ich damit mache, zu fünfzig Prozent beteiligen. Ich hab Mittel und Wege, von dem Zeugs einen unendlichen Vorrat herzustellen. Außerdem werde ich dich zum Aufseher über sämtlicher Betriebe machen. Nur hilf mir, mit diesem Wasser die Blutelfen auf meine Seite zu ziehen. Die Elfen brauchen das Wasser. Das ganze Elfenvolk braucht das Wasser. Ich kann dir also versichern, dass du deine Entscheidung nicht bereuen wirst.“

Ich: „Abgemacht. Doch noch etwas möchte ich.“

Illidan: „Und das wäre?“

Ich: „Die Erlaubnis, einen Teil des Wassers abzweigen zu dürfen, um damit Kaffee für die Blutelfen herstellen zu können – Ich nenne es Arkanochino.

Illidan: „Wenn das dein einziger Wunsch ist... so sei es.“



Illidan angelte einen vorgefertigten Vertrag aus der Tasche, der sämtliche abgeklärten Konditionen enthält, einschließlich meines Wunsches eines persönlichen Kaffeehauses. Ich las mir den Vertrag genauestens durch. Sogar mehrmals. Er schien keine versteckten Lamas zu enthalten. Illidan meint es scheinbar wirklich ernst. Ich unterschrieb. Genauso schnell wie er mir den Vertrag ausgehändigt hatte, hatte er ihn auch wieder eingesteckt. 



Illidan: „Jetzt wo das alles geklärt ist... wie weit ist es denn noch bis Dalaran?“

Ich hob meinen Finger: „Wir sind bereits da.“

Mein Finger glitt über den Horizont, wo sich eine gigantische Stadt abzeichnete. Ich war ehrlich gesagt überrascht, Dalaran so zu sehen. Das letzte Mal als ich hier war, lag die Stadt in Trümmern. Jetzt erstrahlte sie wieder in seiner ganzen Pracht. Illidan strahlte bei dem Anblick. Er umrundete die Stadt mehrmals, bevor er mir zunickte, und mich auf einen nahe gelegenen Bergvorsprung hinaufführte.



Illidan: „Wusstest du, dass diese Stadt in Wirklichkeit größer ist, als es den Anschein hat? Sie wurde von den Kirin Tor verzaubert, damit sie kleiner aussieht. So sieht sie für Plünderer weniger attraktiv aus, weshalb es zu weniger Angriffen und Plünderungen kam.“



Das wusste ich in der Tat nicht. Stumm beobachtete ich, wie Illidan kichernd eine Tafelkreide aus seiner Tasche zog und einen Kreis ums ich herum in den nackten Fels zeichnete.



Illidan: „Dich interessiert bestimmt, was ich hier mache, nicht wahr? Ich möchte dich einweihen. Eine große Gefahr bahnt sich an. In Nordend residiert ein Monster, das unter dem Namen „der Lichkönig“ bekannt ist. Er wurde vor einiger Zeit von dem Dämonenfürsten Kil’jaeden erschaffen. Dort sitzt er auf dem Dach der Welt, genannt Eiskrone, und streckt seine gierigen Finger nach ganz Azeroth aus. All die Untoten, die du gesehen hast, sind sein Werk. Diese Diener sollten wie ein Schwarm Heuschrecken auf die Welt losgelassen werden und alles Lebende ausradieren. Danach wird die brennende Legion zurückkehren und die Welt für sich beanspruchen. Ich darf nicht zulassen, dass es soweit kommt. Deshalb muss ich die arkane Magie, die von Dalaran ausgeht, benutzen, um den Sitz des Lichkönigs zu spalten und ihn somit zu vernichten. Das Ding wird mir dabei helfen, die Sache zu beschleunigen.“



Er zog ein Ding aus der Tasche, das laut Wikipedia <<ein starrer Körper ist, der um eine Achse rotiert, sich ansonsten frei bewegen kann oder auch an einem Achsenende oder beiden mehr oder weniger festgehalten wird.>>



Illidan: „Das hier ist ein Zauberkreisel. Man muss ihn drehen und sich etwas wünschen. Dies wird dann in Erfüllung gehen.“



Er stellte ihn auf den Boden und gab ihn einen Anstoß.



Ich: „Das kann ich schwer glauben. Du willst mir weiß machen, dass dieses Holzstück auf Stiel Wünsche erfüllen kann? Wenn das so ist, dann wünsche ich mir, dass sich Dalaran in die Lüfte erhebt, nach Nordend entschwindet, und dass es keiner Magie möglich sein wird, den Zauber wieder aufzuheben.“

Illidan brüllte auf: „DU NARR. WAS HAST DU GETAN? DU MACHST ALLES ZUNICHTE!“



Illidan stürmte den Bergabhang hinunter mich hinten nachschleifend. Wir kamen nicht weit. Ein Erdbeben erschütterte die ganze Umgebung, die es unmöglich machte auf den Beinen zu bleiben. Die ganze Gegend um Dalaran bebte. Ein markerschütterndes Knacken ging durch den Boden, es entstanden Risse um die Stadt. Plötzlich sah ich es eindeutig. Die Stadt hob sich langsam, aber stetig, in die Lüfte. Sie gewann an Höhe bis sie die luftigen Weiten erreicht hatte und beschleunigte dann Richtung Norden. Wie ein Blitz war sie am Horizont verschwunden. So als würde der Millenium Falcon den Hyperraumantrieb aktivieren. Ich sah während dem Spektakel, wie sich die halbe Bevölkerung am Dalaranrand versammelte und mir synchron mit einem lauten „HMPF“ den Mittelfinger entgegenstreckten, während sie immer weiter gen Himmel entschwanden.



Illidan ließ sich auf die Knie fallen. Er brach in lautes schluchzen aus.



Illidan: „Was hast du getan? Was hast du nur getan? Jetzt muss ich die Beschwörung manuell durchführen. Und das wird dauern. Ich hoffe die Dalaranruinen haben genug arkane Energie gespeichert, dass ich mein Ritual abschließen kann.



Er drehte sich zu mir um und streckte mir seinen Zeigefinger entgegen.



Illidan: „Und du Kevin, suchst dir jetzt einen weit entfernten Ort, wo du keinen Schaden anrichten kannst, und wartest gefälligst dort bis ich fertig bin. Sonst kann ich in der Tat für nichts mehr garantieren.“


----------



## Lucky#Slevin (20. Dezember 2010)

Herrlich 

Hoffe du schreibst weiter, es ist echt interessant die Geschichte aus dem Blickwinkel zu betrachten und wie Kevin da mitwirkt 

Mein Lieblingskapitel ist 15 xD einfach nur genial!


----------



## Mafloni (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
es freut mich immer wieder, zu lesen, dass euch die Geschichte gefällt. Da freut es mich gleich doppelt, noch weitere Kapitel zu veröffentlichen  Es gibt noch viel zu schreiben. Im Moment haben wir noch nicht mal Warcraft 3 durch. Es wird also definitiv noch viel folgen.

Leider wird sich das nächste Kapitel etwas verzögern. Einserseits hab ich grad Arbeitstechnisch viel um die Ohren, andererseits, bereitet mir das momentane Kapitel sehr viele Probleme. Laut Warcraft-Lore muss Illidan jetzt Tyrande aus der Hand der Geißel befreien, und zieht dann nach Nordend um Arthas in Eiskrone zu stellen. Ich möchte, dass Kevin ihn begleitet. Ich möchte aber nicht gleich zur Schlacht in Eiskrone kommen,  sondern sie noch ein paar Abenteuer auf den Weg dorthin erleben lassen. Und hier hab ich Probleme. Ich weiß bisher beim besten Willen nicht, was sie erleben könnten... Die Vyrkul schlafen noch, es gibt keinerlei Niederlassungen, der Horde und Allianz geschweige denn einen interessanten Handlungsstrang. Vielleicht kann man die Tuskarr oder die Drachenaspekte irgendwie reinbinden, oder auch irgendwie die Drakaritrolle - Jedoch hat Kevin bereits Bekanntschaft mit den Tel-Abim-Trollen gemacht, somit wäre das mit den Drakkari nur eine abgedroschene Handlung - außer ich schaffe es, die Trollgeschichte in eine ganz andere Richtung zu spannen... Vielleicht lass ich sie auch auf das Expeditionskorps von Muradin stoßen.

Vom dem her ist das nächste Kapitel das bisher am schwierigsten zu schreiben. Für Ideen und Vorschläge hab ich ein offenes Ohr 

Auf alle Fälle wird das nächste Kapitel noch vor Silvester erscheinen. Bis dahin bedanke ich mich nochmals ganz herzlich bei all den Lesern hier, die sich wirklich die Zeit genommen haben, das inzwischen achzig Seiten umfassende Manuskript zu lesen.

Ihr seit die Besten!

Liebe Grüße
Euer Mafloni


----------



## Ragipopagi (21. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich Klasse, mach weiter so...

Tip: wie wärs mit den Furbolgs die am abgebrochenem Weltenbaum leben, oder den Gesichtslosen, oder die alten Elfenruinen mit den Geistern derer, 
eine Dunkeleisenzwergenexpedition(was fürn Wort)! oder die Harpyen.... 

Guten Loot
Ragi


----------



## Elroth (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich danke dir für die weiteren mich erheiterden Kapitel und freue mich natürlich wieder auf die nächsten :-) Lg


----------



## Lucky#Slevin (21. Dezember 2010)

bitte nichts spoilern ^^

edit.// du hast Kapitel 12 vergessen


----------



## Mafloni (21. Dezember 2010)

Lucky#Slevin schrieb:


> bitte nichts spoilern ^^
> 
> edit.// du hast Kapitel 12 vergessen



Verdammt du hast Recht Oo

Ich hab mein Missgeschick korrigiert. Über Kapitel 13 war noch genug Platz dafür. Ich habe das Kapitel eingefügt.

Respekt... das war sehr aufmerksam. Vielen dank für den Hinweis


----------



## Pangon (21. Dezember 2010)

Ui. Immer wenn ich Kaffee sehe oder trinke denke ich an deine Geschichten. 

Ich habe mir letzens mal die Mühe gemacht alles in ein Word Dokument zu packen. Es hat genau 100 Seiten. Kannst schon ein richtiges buch draus machen.

SChöne GEschichten auch wenn sie lang sind. Mach weiter so


----------



## Lucky#Slevin (21. Dezember 2010)

Pangon schrieb:


> Ui. Immer wenn ich Kaffee sehe oder trinke denke ich an deine Geschichten.
> 
> Ich habe mir letzens mal die Mühe gemacht alles in ein Word Dokument zu packen. Es hat genau 100 Seiten. Kannst schon ein richtiges buch draus machen.
> 
> SChöne GEschichten auch wenn sie lang sind. Mach weiter so



dreist  macht der mir einfach nach xD

So, jetzt erstmal Kap. 12 lesen 

edit.// danke für das Kap. 12 !


----------



## Mafloni (23. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 17 &#8211; Terror mit Tyrande

---------------------------------



Ich hatte mich auf einem Mauerstück niedergelassen, welches wahrscheinlich von einem zerstörten Gebäude der Vorstadt von Dalaran stammte. Illidan hatte sich in seinem selbstgezeichneten Beschwörungskreis zurückgezogen, der aber eher nach einer Ellipse aussah. Wahrscheinlich schaute deshalb das ganze Ritual etwas seltsam aus. Auf alle Fälle versuchte die Energiekuppel, die Illidan umschloss, um jeden Preis den gezeichneten Kreis als Basis zu nehmen. Jetzt ist das ganze ein wackeliges Gebilde mit unregelmäßigen Energiezuckungen, die aussah, als würde sie jeden Augenblick in sich zusammenbrechen. Auch Illidan schien sich seiner Sache nicht ganz sicher zu sein. Während seines Rituals schaute er öfters panisch um sich. Hin und wieder streifte mich ein hasserfüllter Blick von ihm. Aber was soll ich machen. Ich bin selbst schuld an der Misere. Hätte ich seinen Zauberkreisel, welcher auch unter dem Namen „Auge von Sageras" bekannt war, nicht durch eine unüberlegte Handlung ausgelaugt, wäre Illidan nicht jetzt in dieser Situation.



Ich saß völlig gedankenverloren auf dem Felsen und starrte Löcher über die Luft. Plötzlich klopfte mir jemand auf die Schultern, das mir die Luft weg blieb. 



Nervige Person: „Na, ist dir langweilig? Es folgte ein quietschendes Lachen." Wer auch immer es ist, seine Stimme klang auf alle Fälle, als hätte er Helium inhaliert.



Die Person schien mich schon wieder vergessen zu haben. Er schritt an mir vorbei. Jetzt konnte ich einen Blick auf ihn erhaschen. Es war ein spindeldürrer Blutelf, mit Helium gebleichten Haaren, die ihm bis zu den Pobacken hingen. Und er trug irgend so einen knallroten Fetzen, von dem er wohl annahm, dass er cool sei. Mir ist schon klar, dass es sich hier um eine typische Magierrobe handelt. In meinen Augen sieht's trotzdem aus wie ein Rock. Und erst seine Schultern... so spitz, protzig und extragroß. Als wollte er signalisieren. „Hey seht mich an!"



Der Elf schritt näher an Illidan heran, ignorierend, dass dieser gerade ein schweißtreibendes Ritual vollführte, dessen Sinn mir noch immer nicht ganz klar ist.



Nervige Person: „Und du musst wohl Illidan sein. Lady Vashj hat mir bereits vieles von dir erzählt."



Illidan betrachtete mit gewissen Abscheu die Person, während er unter größten Anstrengungen versucht, das Ritual aufrecht zu erhalten. Der Elf betrachtet interessiert die Energiekuppel in der Illidan eingeschlossen ist.



Nervige Person: „So etwas hab ich schon befürchtet... mit Ritualen kennst du dich überhaupt nicht aus, nicht wahr? So einen Pfusch hab ich nicht mal während meiner Studienzeit auf der Magierakademie in Dalaran gesehen."



Jetzt brach die Kuppel von Illidan endgültig in sich zusammen. Der Nachtelf-Dämon keuchte. Wenn Blicke töten könnten...



Illidan: „Bist zu jetzt zufrieden? Wer bist du überhaupt, dass du meine Macht in Frage stellst?" Er ging einen Schritt auf den Blutelfen zu. 



Dieser spannte die Brust und ging ebenfalls einen Schritt nach vor. Er verbeugte sich. „Gestatten? Ich bin Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer Prinz von Quel'Thalas und letzter Überlebender der Sonnenwanderer Dynastie. Dein Diener, oder besser gesagt dein Sklave, hat uns ein interessantes Angebot gemacht. Man sagte mir, dass du die Möglichkeiten besitzt, uns von unserem Durstgefühl nach arkaner Magie zu befreien. Aber wenn ich dich so ansehe... da kommen starke Zweifel in mir auf. Du kannst ja nicht mal ein nullachtfünfzehn Ritual durchführen..."



Illidan platzte jetzt endgültig der Kragen: „Wenn es der werte Herr Prinz besser kann. Warum macht er es dann nicht persönlich? Oder waren die Worte doch nicht mehr als heiße Luft?"



Kael: „Dass ich nicht lache. Nenn mir, was du mit diesem Ritual bezwecken wolltest, und ich mach es dir mit einem Fingerschnipp."



Illidan: „Gut... dann zeig mir, dass du in der Lage bist den Gletscher von Eiskrone zu spalten, und so den Lichkönig zu vernichten! Und das alles nur auf der Basis eines läppischen Rituals."



Kael's Lachen (das eher an ein Lachen eines Kastraten erinnert) verstummte. Plötzlich war er sich doch nicht mehr so sicher. Illidan kostete diesen Moment in vollen Zügen aus.



Kael: „Klar... überhaupt kein Problem."



Der Prinz torkelte Richtung Ritualkreis. Dort angekommen, stemmte er seine Hände in die Hüften, murmelte irgendeinen unverständlichen Blödsinn, bevor er die Hände von sich streckte und sie mit blau blitzender Energie durchfließen ließ. Jedoch schienen sie sich unter den Anstrengungen zu verkrampfen. Auf jeden Fall sah die Geschichte nicht sehr gesund aus. Auf alle Fälle gab Kael röchelnde Geräusche von sich, die so klangen wie die von Bart Simpson, wenn er gerade wieder von Homer gewürgt wird.



Nichtsdestotrotz erhob er noch einmal seine Stimme.



Kael: „Oh ihr Geister des Himmels und der Erde. Leiht mir eure Kraft. Gebt mir die Kraft, den Eiskronengletscher zu zerschmettern und den Lichkönig zu vernichten."



Elementare: „SONST NOCH WÜNSCHE?"



Kael: „Bitte ich flehe euch an. Bitte helft mir!"



Elementare: „VERGISS ES! UND WEGEN SO ETWAS BELÄSTIGT ER UNS. DAS IST JA WIRKLICH ALLERHAND..."



Plötzlich waren die Energien um Kael verschwunden. Er sackte in sich zusammen.



Illidan: „Na? Haben wir den Mund etwas zu voll genommen, gell? Und jetzt verschwinde aus meinen Kreis und lass mich wieder meine Arbeit machen."

Kael: „Bitte verzeiht mir Illidan... ich war nicht ganz bei Sinnen... ich bewundere eure Macht und ich werde mich euch mit Freuden anschließen."

Illidan: „Gut so! Und jetzt verschwinde aus meinem Blickfeld."



Trotz zittrigen Beinen schaffe es Kael mit erstaunlicher Schnelligkeit, aus der Reichweite von Illidan zu entschwinden. Er ließ sich zwei Häuserblocks von mir entfernt zusammensacken.



Ich sah, wie der Naga dem Blutelfen mit einem Sicherheitsabstand folgte.



Vashj züngelte: „Essss war nicht klug von dir, dich dem *ssssss* mächtigen Illidan in den Weg zu stellen. Sei froh, dassssss er dich trotz allem zu seinem Verbündeten gemacht hat *ssssss*

Kael: „Ach, halt doch die Klappe! Würde mein Volk nicht so leiden, würde ich mich doch mit so einem Mutanten doch gar nicht zusammenschließen!"

Illidan: „ICH HABS GEHÖÖÖÖÖRT!"

Kael: „Bitte verzeiht erneut eurem untergebenen Diener!"



Illidan grunzte nur unverständlich. 



Fünf Minuten später. Illidan stand noch immer wie angewurzelt in seiner Kuppel. Die Zeit schien stillzustehen. Ich saß in einem Sicherheitsabstand und drehte Däumchen. Wenn ich nicht einen Vertrag mit ihm ausgehandelt hätte, würde ich eh nicht auf ihn warten. Aber jetzt hab ich die Möglichkeit, endlich mein Kaffeegeschäft in Schwung zu bringen.



Interessant finde ich, dass es von Illidan scheinbar eine Verzweiflungstat war, sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen. Wie es aussieht, hat er den Blutelfen etwas versprochen, was er nicht halten konnte. So ist er zu mir geeilt und hat um das Sonnenbrunnenwasser gefleht. Wie man sieht, gerade im richtigen Augenblick. Denn es dauerte nicht lange, bis Kael zu unserer bunten Gruppe hinzugestoßen ist. 



Ein grünes Licht flog mit leichtem surren an meinem Ohr vorbei und zerplatzte an Illidans Energieschild. Die Kuppel bebte, aber sie blieb stabil. Illidan bewegte seinen Kopf. Er fluchte. Ich drehte mich um und blickte in die Augen einer mir nur allzu gut bekannten Person. Malfurion, der schüchterne Druide von Hyjal und Gewinner des Badminton-Turniers. In der Hoffnung, Illidan's Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen, hat er einen Naturzauber namens „Zorn" eingesetzt. Mit mäßigem Erfolg wie man sieht. Immerhin hat Illidan den ungebetenen Besucher entdeckt. Und er schien nicht besonders erfreut darüber zu sein.



Malfurion: „Bruder, hör auf mit dem *@#?ß%$§* !"



Mir kippte der Mund nach unten. So kannte ich Malfurion gar nicht. Sein Sieg auf Hyjal hat ihm scheinbar eine Menge Mut beschert &#8211; oder Selbstvertrauen. Was mich auch überraschte &#8211; die beiden waren Geschwister? Ich konnte es kaum glauben.



Illidan ließ die Kuppel fallen. Er stürmte Auf Malfurion zu während er laut fluchte.



Illidan: „Erst Kevin, dann Kael'thas, und zu allem Überdruss jetzt auch noch du! Hat man denn hier keine halbe Stunde Zeit um in aller Ruhe einen Kontinent zu zerstören? IST DAS ZU VIEL VERLANGT? Sonst noch jemand, der mich nerven will?"

Malfurion schluckte. Sein Selbstvertrauen schien wieder zu schwinden. „Vielleicht eine." Er machte eine ausholende Handbewegung, „Ich vermute Maiev Schattensang kennst du noch?"



Illidan presste seine Lippen zusammen. Wie könnte er sie nur vergessen. Immerhin war sie zehntausend Jahre lang seine Gefängniswärterin. Und die hatte es in sich. Unwillkürlich fuhr er mit seiner Hand über eine Narbe über seinem Rücken. Die wöchentlichen Peitschenhiebe am Dienstag pünktlich vor dem Abendessen um 18.00 würde er niemals vergessen.



Maiev: „Grüß dich Illidan. Kennst du mich noch? Zeit in dein finsteres Loch zurückzukehren."

Illidan schrill: „Na und, wen stört's, dass es dort finster ist. Ich bin blind verstehst du? Ich bin blind!"

Malfurion: „Schluss mit der Kinderei!", er trat auf Illidan zu. Ja, Maiev ist hier, um dich wieder gefangen zu nehmen. Aber ich bin bereit, dir die Freiheit zu schenken, wenn du mir in einer Sache behilflich bist."

Maiev: „WIE BITTE? Ich glaub ich spinne! Das war aber nicht unsere Abmachung!"

Malfurion: „SEI STILL." Er wandte sich wieder Illidan zu. Tyrande ist verschwunden, möglicherweise wurde sie von der Geißel geschnappt. Kannst du mir helfen sie zu retten?"

Illidan: „Warum rettest du sie nicht selbst? Immerhin bist du einer der mächtigsten Druiden der Welt."

Malfurion: „Ich... ähhh... also, weißt du... ähhh..."

Illidan: „Und ich bin wirklich frei, wenn ich sie rette?"

Malfurion. „Klar, so wie abgemacht."

Illidan: „Topp, ich stimme zu. Die beiden Brüder drückten sich die Hände. „Kommst du mit?"

Malfurion: „...ähhh, wie gesagt...ähhh..."

Illidan: „Ich hab verstanden du <mutiger> Druide. Ich werde losziehen und sie befreien.

Malfurion: „Ich wusste ich kann mich auf dich verlassen. Ich werde hier auf dich warten... ähh... ich meine... ähhh... die Stellung halten. Jawohl die Stellung halten!"



Illidan sprintete davon. Er hinterließ nur einige Fußspuren. Oder waren es Hufabdrücke? Kann man schwer definieren. 



Malfurion zu sich selbst: „Diese verdammten Untoten. Wenn Arthas seine Finger im Spiel hat..."

Ich: „Arthas? Aber der ist doch in Nordend unterwegs."

Malfurion: „Ich weiß nicht, woher du dieses Gerücht hast, aber Arthas wurde erst kürzlich von hier etwas flussabwärts gesehen."

Ich: „Wenn das stimmt, dann muss ich sofort zu ihm, ich glaube, dass es zu einer Katastrophe kommen wird, wenn ich nichts unternehme!"



Mit diesen Worten machte ich kehrt und verschwand im Wald. Immer tiefer ins Landesinnere. Am anderen Flussufer sah ich schon bald Bataillonen ganzer Untoten-Streitkräfte. An einer Stelle, an der der Fluss etwas seichter war, wechselte ich vorsichtig auf die andere Uferseite. Tiefer in die Armee der Geißel hinein. Ich kroch durch Büsche und Blätterwerk, wodurch ich dem gierigen Blicken entging, die sich definitiv über ein Stück Frischfleisch gefreut hätten. Einer Unachtsamkeit hatte ich es zu verdanken, dass ich unbeabsichtigt in freistehendes Gelände hinauskroch &#8211; und stieß dabei mit einer hochgewachsenen Gestalt zusammen. Aus dem Gleichgewicht gerissen, stolperte die Person zwei Schritte nach vorne, bevor sie sich wieder fing und sich zu mir umdrehte. Es war Marvyn!



Marvyn: „Was um alles in der..." seine Augen weiteten sich. „Ich glaub's nicht. Kevin, bist du das?"

Ich: „Ja... leibhaftig... was macht ihr denn hier? Ich dachte ihr wärt auf einer Expedition in Nordend."

Marvyn: Ja, das sollten wir auch sein, aber... wir wurden noch aufgehalten."

Ich: „Bring mich bitte zu Arthas, ich muss mit ihm reden."



Ohne Widerworte brachte er mich zu dem gefallenen Prinzen. Dieser schritt neben einem Käfig auf und ab, mit einer Peitsche in der Hand, mit der er regelmäßig auf die Gefangenen einschlug. Es war Tyrande, die unter den immensen Schmerzen wimmerte.



Arthas: „Sag mir, warum ihr mich verfolgt. Sag mir, warum ihr mich töten wollt. Ich hab euren Volk nichts getan."



Tyrande presste ihre Augen zu schmalen Schlitzen zusammen. Sie legte ihren gesamten Hass in ihre Stimme, als sie antwortete.



Tyrande: „Ihr seit der Schoßhund der brennenden Legion. Ihr bringt Tod und Verderben über Azeroth &#8211; und ihr habt Illidan dazu verführt, sich mit dämonischen Energien einzulassen. Alleine für diese Anmaßungen verdient ihr den Tod!



Arthas tat so als würde er überlegen: „Illidan... Illidan... Illidan... ah der. Stimmt, ich bin in diesem Malheur nicht ganz unschuldig" er fletschte die Zähne, „aber er hat sich selbst zuzuschreiben, was ihm wiederfahren ist. Aber frag ihn doch selbst." 



Er winkte einen Wagen heran, auf dem eine Kiste stand, welche mit einem dunklen Fetzen verhüllt war. Als der Wagen vor unseren Augen zum Stillstand gekommen war, schritt Arthas heran, und riss das Tuch herunter. Darin saß Illidan, auf Armen und Beinen mit schweren Eisenketten zusammengebunden. Seine Haut hatte viele Bissspuren und Kratzer.



Tyrande: „Illidan! Was ist mit dir geschehen? Was machst du hier?"



Zuerst bewegte sich Illidan nicht, bevor er schwach seinen Kopf zu Tyrande drehte. 



Illidan: „Ich... wollte dich retten, Tyrande. Aber... es sieht aus als wäre ich gescheitert... Sie haben mich gefangen genommen. Wie ein Bär hab ich gekämpft, ich tötete viele, doch am Ende waren sie in der Überzahl. Sie warfen mich in Ketten und nun... bin ich hier." Er schüttelte traurig den Kopf. „Arthas hat recht. Ich allein trage die Schuld an dem, was mir widerfahren ist. Der Prinz hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun &#8211; Er hat mir nur gezeigt, wie ich zu mehr Macht komme."

Tyrande: „Oh Illidan, wie konntest du nur..."

Illidan: „Bitte verzeih mir Tyrande."



Arthas klatschte in die Hände.



Arthas: „Echt rührend. Nur wird es euch jetzt wie Romeo und Julia ergehen. Denn jetzt werdet ihr sterben." 



Er ließ die Peitsche fallen und zog sein Schwert aus der Scheide.



Arthas: „Frostgram hungert..."



Der Augenblick war günstig. Ich schritt an Marvyn vorbei, auf die Lichtung hinaus. Immer auf Arthas zu, der mich immer noch nicht bemerkt hat.



Ich: „ARTHAS, HÖR AUF DAMIT!"



Der Prinz stockte in der Bewegung: „Ich kann nicht, sie wollen mich tot sehen."

Ich: „Denk an deine Prinzipien Arthas, deine Grundsätze. Vergesse niemals, für das du im Leben gekämpft hast. Beschütze dein Volk, ehre die Toten. Führe dein Volk in eine Bessere Zukunft."

Arthas: „Frostgram will es so!"

Ich: „Siehst du denn nicht, wie sehr dich das Schwert kontrolliert? Entreiße dich seiner Kontrolle. Das bist nicht du selbst. Finde den Weg zurück ans Licht."



Arthas schien plötzlich Schwierigkeiten, das Schwert zu halten. Er zitterte.



Ich: „Lass sie gehen."

Arthas: „Ich..."

Ich: „Ich sagte, lass...sie...gehen."



Er betrachtete mich. Es war nicht nur Arthas der mich anblickte. Es war die Seele des Dämonen, die von ihm Besitz ergriffen hatte. Seine Augen waren leer. Der Rest, der von Arthas noch existent zu sein schien, meldete sich noch einmal zu Wort."



Arthas: „Falric, Marvyn. Befreit die Gefangenen. Lasst sie gehen." Der Prinz drehte sich zu mir um. „Und du Kevin. Verschwinde von hier. Halte so viel Abstand zu mir wie nur möglich. Denn das nächste Mal wenn wir uns sehen... wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr mir gegenüberstehen."



Ich starrte ihn mit offenen Mund an. Unfähig zu glauben, was ich hier hörte. Hatte ich Arthas wirklich nun endgültig verloren?

Arthas: „Verschwinde von hier!"



Ich dachte nicht nach. Ich machte kehrt und rannte. Rannte, bis ich nicht mehr konnte. Erschöpft und zitternd versuchte ich an einem dicken Baumstamm wieder zu Atem zu kommen. Stattdessen ließ ich mich an dem Stamm zu Boden sinken. Ich zitterte. Tränen flossen mir über die Wangen, wimmerte. Eine riesige Pranke legte sich auf meine Schultern. Es war Illidan der rechts von mir aufkreuzte. Links von mir setzte sich Tyrande ins Gras. Stumm betrachteten sie mich. Unfähig etwas zu sagen. Die Nachtelfin war die erste, die sich von uns zu Wort meldete.



Tyrande: „Das war sehr mutig von dir, dich in die Höhle des Löwen zu wagen. Das werde ich dir nie vergessen."

Ich schluchzte: „Ja... aber zu welchem Preis... heute sind drei Freunde von mir gestorben... Arthas... Marvyn... Falric... Das nächste Mal wenn sie mich sehen, werden sie mich nicht mehr kennen. Wie werden versuchen mich zu töten."

Illidan drückte meine Schulter etwas fester: „Das glaub ich nicht. Arthas hat sich an seine Prinzipien erinnert. Er wird nicht aufgeben. Du hast es bewiesen. Du konntest ihn heute erneut erretten. Er wird alles in seiner Macht stehende tun, um sein Volk zu retten, da bin ich mir sicher."

Tyrande: „Du hast niemanden verloren. Im Gegenteil. Du hast drei neue Freunde gewonnen. Illidan, Malfurion, mich. Sei dir versichert. Mit dem heutigen Tage an, hast du unser Vertrauen.



Ich blicke abwechselnd Illidan und Tyrande an. Beide lächelten mich an.



Ich wischte mir die Tränen aus den Augen. „Ich danke euch vielmals für eine Unterstützung. Aber jetzt sollten wir zu Malfurion zurückkehren. Er macht sich bestimmt schon Sorgen.

Unser Weg führte uns zurück zu den Ruinen von Dalaran. Malfurion erwartete uns bereits ungeduldig.



Malfurion: „Da seit ihr ja endlich! Ich war schon kurz davor, euch suchen zu gehen, aber... wichtige Verpflichtungen verhinderten, dass ich zu euch stoße.

Illidan: „Was für Verpflichtungen?"

Malfurion: „Das tut nichts zur Sache." Er machte eine wegwischende Handbewegung. Dann musterte er seinen zerschundenen Bruder. „Hauptsache ihr seit gesund und munter zurückgekehrt."

Illidan: „Gesund und munter? Sagtest du gerade. Gesund und munter?"

Malfurion ignorierte diese Bemerkung: „Im gemeinsamen Einvernehmen können Maiev und ich dir nun stolz verkünden, dass du jetzt frei bist..."

Maiev: „Von diesem Einvernehmen weiß ich aber nichts!"

Malfurion: „... nichtsdestotrotz gibt es eine kleine Einschränkung. Du musst aus unseren Landen verschwinden und nie mehr zurückkehren..."

Maiev: „...und Maiev steht es frei, dich weiterhin zu jagen und deiner gerechten Strafe zuzuführen."

Malfurion: „Von diesem Einvernehmen weiß ich aber nichts."



Illidan öffnete ein Portal in eine düster wirkende Welt.



Illidan: „Somit werde ich mich in die zerbrochene Welt von Drainor zurückziehen. Fernab von jedem, der mir schaden möchte."



Illidan verbeugte sich und war schließlich im Portal verschwunden. Maiev eilte hinterher. Gefolgt von der persönlichen Elitegarde der dreihundert besten Kriegerinnen.



Malfurion drehte sich zu mir um: „Die Strafe gilt auch für dich Kevin. Immerhin bist du sein Verbündeter. Also hinein mit dir!"

Ich: „A-Aber..."



Malfurion trat auf mich zu und stieß mich durchs Portal. Mit einer Handbewegung versiegelte er das Portal zurück in unsere Welt. Ich war gestrandet...


----------



## Lucky#Slevin (23. Dezember 2010)

"Mit einer Handbewegung versiegelte er das Portal zurück in unsere Welt."

Ist der Satz so korrekt?

Danke für Kap. 17


----------



## Mafloni (24. Dezember 2010)

Jop der Satz stimmt so


----------



## Mafloni (28. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 18 – Die Flucht

---------------------------------



Ich war gestrandet. Ich konnte es noch immer nicht glauben. Unruhig wanderte ich auf dem rotbraunen Untergrund auf und ab. Tiefe Fußspuren hinterließ ich im Sand. Laut Illidan wurde diese „Wüste“ als Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bezeichnet. Weiß der Teufel, woher er das weiß. Mein Begleiter war absurderweise eher guter Laune.



Illidan: „Hier fange ich ein neues Leben an. Fernab aller, die mir auf die Nerven gehen. Fernab vom Einfluss der brennenden Legion. Die Können mich mal!“

Ich: „Du bist ein Diener der Brennenden Legion?“

Illidan: „Äääääh, woher hast du den Blödsinn?“

Ich: „Hast du doch gerade gesagt.“

Illidan: „Äähhhh, nein das hast du dir eingebildet. Auf alle Fälle hab ich jetzt endlich mal wieder Zeit für mich alleine.“

Ich bissig: „Hattest du doch erst vor kurzem. Etwa zehntausend Jahre in einem finsteren Loch...“



Illidan war klug genug nichts darauf zu erwidern. Er machte nur eine wegwischende Handbewegung. Aber die war so heftig, dass ich schon beinahe eine „Luftwatsche“ gespürt hab.



Illidan: „Um auf unseren Vertrag zurückzukommen...“

Ich: „Findest du nicht, dass dies nicht ein bisschen unpassender Augenblick ist?“

Illidan: „Warum?“

Ich: „Weil... weil... weil wir gestrandet sind?“

Illidan: „Na und? Dafür haben wir jetzt alle Zeit der Welt. Außerdem kenne ich mich hier aus. Als ich den Schädel des Gul’dan absorbiert hab, hab ich auch sein Wissen aufgenommen. Das heißt, ich kenne in diesem Sandkasten jeden verfluchten Stein. So weiß ich zum Beispiel, dass es ganz im Norden hier in der Anderswelt eine Region namens Nethersturm gibt. Vollkommen unberührtes Gebiet und frei von dämonischer Energie. Aber das wichtigste: Es gibt dort unterirdische Seen. Wenn wir in diese Seen das Sonnenbrunnenwasser hineinschütten, werden die Seen praktisch wieder zu einem neuen Sonnenbrunnen...aber das brauchen wir den Blutelfen ja nicht auf die Nase zu binden. Wie bereits vertraglich geregelt, habe ich dich zu meinem Stellvertreter ernannt. Hiermit erteile ich dir den Auftrag, dort den Bau von sogenannten Manaschmieden zu überwachen, um das Wasser zu filtern und für die Blutelfen nutzbar zu machen. Das füllen wir dann im Flaschen ab und verkaufen es unter dem Markennamen „Römerquelle Mineralwasser“. 



Illidan klatschte erfreut in seine Hände, griff in seine Tasche und zog bündelweise Baupläne der Fabriken heraus. 



Ich: „Hast du dir eine Taschenversion der Dolche & Giganta eingenäht?“

Illidan: „Was? Meine Tasche?“ Er lachte. „Nein, mit so einem billigen Fusel geb ich mich nicht zufrieden. Das hier, lieber Kevin, nennt man ein Tragbares Loch. Die ist so groß, da könntest du dir locker darin ein Haus bauen...“ 



Ein wahnsinniges Kichern ging durch die Luft. Wie das Kichern einer alten Hexe. Erschrocken fuhr Illidan zusammen. Er drehte langsam den Kopf und blickte zur Spitze der Schlucht hinter ihm hinauf, in der wir gerade wanderten. Ein Kopf wurde sichtbar. Oder besser gesagt ein Helm. Dann die ganze Person. Es war eine hochgewachsene Nachtelfin, mit nach unten hin breiter werdenden Rock, was ihr das Aussehen einer Matrjoschka-Puppe gab. In der Hand hielt sie so eine sägeblattartige Waffe, die man auch unter dem Namen Schattensichel kennt.



Illidan: „Oh nein... Maiev.“

Maiev: „Dachtest du wirklich, ich würde dich von dannen ziehen lassen? Dachtest du wirklich, ich würde diese Schmach deiner Flucht auf mir sitzen lassen?“ Sie kicherte. „Auf ihn meine Krieger. Schnappt ihn!“ 



Die Schlucht auf beiden Seiten füllte sich mit Bogenschützen. Einige sind mit überdimensionalen Fangnetzen ausgestattet. Das erste Netz wurde abgefeuert. Illidan gab mir einen Stoß. „Kevin lauf!“ schrie er mir zu. „Kümmere dich nicht um mich. Finde Kael’thas. Er betritt diese Welt durch ein Portal Archimondes etwas weiter östlich von hier. Lauf zu ihm. Erzähl ihm was du hier gesehen hast. Und dann,“ er lächelte, „kümmerst du dich um die Formalitäten für den Bau der Manaschmieden. Voren’thal kann dir helfen.“



Ich starrte Illidan an, der sich unter dem Netz, welches ihn unbeweglich machte, wand. Dann sprintete ich davon. So schnell wie möglich aus der Schlucht hinaus.



Maiev: „Kümmert euch nicht um den Wicht. Der ist für uns nicht von Belang. Lasst ihn gehen.“ 



Ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich umherwanderte, bevor ich erschöpft und durstig zusammenbrach. Die Mittagshitze tat ihr übriges. Am Horizont bildete ich mir ein, ein schwarzes Portal zu sehen. Oder war es einfach die Schwärze, die sich um meine Augen legte, und versuchte, mich zu verschlingen? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich den Gedanken überhaupt zu Ende gedacht hab. Ich verlor das Bewusstsein.



Zitternd kam ich wieder zu mir. Ich fand mich in einem kleinen runden Zelt wieder, auf einer Bambusmatte gebettet, die ihr möglichstes versuchte, den steinigen Untergrund weicher erscheinen zu lassen. Eingewickelt war ich in einem dicken dunkelroten Bettzeug. Mein Blick klärte sich nur langsam. Noch immer war die Umgebung für mich verschwommen. Ich vernahm eine weibliche Stimme. „Trink“ forderte sie mich auf, bevor sie mir eine bitter schmeckende Flüssigkeit in einer Metallschüssel an die Lippen hielt. Der Geschmack war mir in diesem Augenblick herzlich egal. Hauptsache wieder etwas flüssiges. Jedoch nahm sie mir die Schüssel nach ein paar Schluck wieder weg. „Nicht so hastig“ ermahnte sie mich. „Du bist noch schwach. Zu viel zu trinken würde deinen Körper noch mehr schaden.“



Ich röchelte: „Wer... bist... du?

Blutelfin: „Ich bin Arsella – die Krankenschwester der Falkenwacht.“

Ich: „Fal... ken... wacht?“

Aresella: „Eine kleine Siedlung, gegründet unter Kael’thas Sonnenwanderer.“



Als ich das hörte, setzte ich mich vor Überraschung auf.



Ich: „Kael ist hier? Ich muss sofort zu ihm.“ Doch ich spürte wie meine Kräfte wieder nachließen. Erschöpft fiel ich wieder nach hinten. Aresella hatte alle Hände voll damit zu tun, mich wieder in die ursprüngliche Position zu legen.“

Aresella: „Du musst dich noch etwas schonen. Du bist erst vor kurzem knapp an der Schwelle des Todes vorbeigeschrammt – was du wohl wärst, hätte dich nicht eine Patrouille von uns gefunden.“



Müde nickte ich ihr zu, bevor ich kurz danach wieder in einen tiefen, aber unruhigen Schlaf verfiel. Ich träumte von einer Flucht von einer Meute blutrünstiger Nachtelfen, die mit Jagdgelüsten in ihren Augen mir nacheiferten. Wie die warme Mittagssonne mich immer mehr entkräftete. Wie sie mich einholten, ihre Schwerter hoben, und...

Erschrocken fuhr ich aus meinem Schlaf. Ich brauchte eine Minuten, bevor sich mein Puls wieder beruhigt hatte. Dann nahm ich mir Zeit, mich umzusehen. Ich war bereits wieder um einiges fitter und schon beinahe wieder komplett genesen. Ich war alleine. Das Tuch des Zeltes wurde zurückgeschlagen, und eine Blutelfin mit bauchfreien Leibchen, rotbraunen Haaren, welche mit einem blauen Haarreif zusammengehalten wurden, trat ein. Es war Aresella. In ihrer Hand hielt sie eine Schüssel mit einen Badeschwamm und einigen nicht definierbaren Gerätschaften. 



Aresella: „Oh, du bist schon wach?“

Ich: „Ich denke schon.“

Aresella: „Wie fühlst du dich?“

Ich: „Dem Umständen entsprechend. Noch etwas kraftlos, aber sonst okay.“



Wortlos nahm die Elfin ein Schüssel vom Tablett und hielt sie mir an den Mund. Hastig nahm ich ihr die Schüssel aus der Hand und nahm selbst einen Schluck. Es war die selbe bittere Flüssigkeit wie das letzte Mal.



Ich: „Was ist das eigentlich?“

Aresella gleichgültig: „Gesüßter Pferdeurin.“



Wie man sich sicher bildlich vorstellen kann, spuckte ich bei dieser Erkenntnis das Gebräu mir einer riesigen Wasserfontäne aus. Aresella lachte bei dem Anblick.



Aresella: „Keine Sorge. Hierbei handelt es sich lediglich um einen simplen Kamillentee. Dieser senkt das Fieber und führt auf schonende Art und Weise Flüssigkeit zu.



Ich zitterte noch immer. Aresella wurde wieder ernst: „Du hattest starken Schüttelfrost als du geschlafen hast. Wir dachten echt, du stirbst uns weg. Du hast im Fieberwahn geredet. Kael war auch da, um nach dir zu sehen. Als er gehört hatte, dass du im Traum von der Gefangennahme Illidans geredet hast, ist er sofort mit einem Bataillon seiner besten Soldaten aufgebrochen, um ihn zu befreien.



Über diese Offenbarung war ich zugleich erfreut als auch erschrocken. Erfreut darüber, dass meine Botschaft angekommen ist, erschreckt darüber, dass ich mir meinem maroden Zustand nicht bewusst war. Ich hätte genauso gut tot sein können.



Ich: „Danke, dass ihr euch so fürsorglich um mich gekümmert habt. Der Kerl im Himmel alleine weiß, wo ich jetzt ohne euch wäre.“



Aresella errötete vor Bescheidenheit. Sie kicherte: „Aber... das war doch meine Pflicht als Krankenschwester.“



Ich atmete erleichtert durch: „Wenigstens weiß Kael Bescheid. Ist eigentlich Voren’thal hier in der Siedlung?“



Aresella verneinte: „Nein, tut mir leid, der ist bereits kurz vor Kael ausgeflogen. Er hatte von Kael’thas die Order bekommen, Shattrath einen Besuch abzustatten.“

Ich: „Ich dachte er wäre so etwas wie eine Art Architekt?“

Arsella: „Das war er früher. Jetzt ist er einer der großen Feldkommandanten unter der Führung Kael’s.

Ich: „Verdammt. Ich hätte ihn wegen einer dringenden Angelegenheit gebraucht. Ich muss aufbrechen, und ihm hinterher.“

Arselle hielt mich zurück: „In deinem Zustand gehst du nirgends wohin. Jetzt erholst du dich noch zwei Tage, und dann kannst du hingehen wohin du willst. Ich werde bei meiner Zwillingsschwester Innalia ein gutes Wort für dich einlegen, dass sie dir einen Windreiter für den Flug nach Shattrath borgt. 

Ich: „Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe... aber ich kann nicht fliegen.“

Arselle lächelte: „Das macht gar nichts. Die Windreiter finden selbst ihren Weg. Das einzige was du tun musst ist dich festzuhalten.“



Mit einer fuchtelnden Geste deutete sie mir, dass ich mich wieder hinlegen soll. Ich schloss meine Augen und fiel wieder in einen tiefen, diesmal ruhigen, Schlaf.


----------



## Mafloni (28. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 19 – Die Spaltung von Shattrath

---------------------------------



Wie von meiner übereifrigen Krankenschwester „empfohlen“, hütete ich noch zwei Tage das Bett. Dann durfte ich endlich die Verfolgung von Voren’thal aufnehmen. Aresella brachte mich zu ihrer Schwester, die nach energischem Kopfschütteln sich endlich dazu bereit erklärt hatte, mir zu helfen. Mit einem bösen Blick hielt sie mir die Zügel von einem Windreiter hin, der aussieht als hätte er die Räude. Sein linkes Ohr war zum Teil abgebissen, und durch seine Kehle drang ein bösartiges Knurren. Wenn ich mir seine Fangzähne ansehe, könnte man meinen, es wäre ein geflügelter Säbelzahntiger. Schließlich war es nicht ich, der sich auf das Ding setzte, sondern ich wurde gesetzt. Toben und zetern brachte nichts. Als Innalia dem Biest schließlich einen klapps auf das Hinterteil gab, hob er sich in die Lüfte. Der Ritt erinnert einem Ritt auf einem Dromedar. Genauso schauklig. Und stinken tut der Windreiter fünf Kilometer gegen den Wind. Absteigen war nicht möglich. Nicht wenn man hunderte Meter über den Boden fliegt. Ich bekam schon Panik, dass mir die Luft da oben zu dünn wird. So starb ich innerlich fast tausend Tode, bevor mein Flugtier mit einem schwerfälligen plumps in Shattrath aufsetzte. Kaum war ich abgestanden, fauchte mich der Windreiter noch einmal an und war dann wieder am Himmel verschwunden. Nachdem ich mich etwas gefasst hatte, entschloss ich mich, mich erst mal in dem großen Gebäude im Stadtkern umzusehen. Wie es scheint, war dort gerade eine teuflisch gute Fete im Gange. Zumindest war es dort gerammelt voll. Ich zwängte mich durch die Schar seltsam aussehender Stadtbewohner, bis ich in der geräumigen Halle stand. In der Mitte schwebte ein Naaru. Ein Kloß bildete sich in meinem Hals, als ich an die unfreiwillige UFO-Entführung zurückdachte. Ich bildete mir ein, das Lichtding hatte meine Gedanken gelesen. Zumindest sah es für einen Augenblick einer Sekunde so aus, als würde mich der Naaru, der auf den Namen A’dal hört, schadensfroh angrinsen. Fragt mich nicht, woher ich weiß wie er heißt, ich weiß es einfach.



Am Ende der Halle wurde eine Tür geöffnet, und ein Blutelf trat ein. Begleitet von einem weiblichen Draenei. Wie sich herausstellte, handelt es sich hier um Voren’thal, sowie der Anführerin der Aldor, der Hohepriesterin Ishanah.



Als der Naaru sich dem Blutelf annahm, fiel dieser auf seine Knie.



A’dal: „WAS WILLST DU?“

Voren’thal: Ich habe euch in einer Vision gesehen, Naaru.“

A’dal: „EINE VISION... NETT, NETT. UND WARUM SOLLTE MICH DAS INTERESSIEREN?“

Voren’thal eingeschüchtert: „Die einzige Hoffnung meines Volkes zu überleben liegt in euren Händen.“

A’dal: „WAS GEHT MICH DEIN VOLK AN? IHR KOMMT OHNE EINLADUNG VON EINEM ANDEREN PLANETEN, MACHT NEN KNIEFALL UND MEINT JETZT, ICH HELFE EUCH. WAS HÄTTE ICH DAVON, EUCH EINLASS IN DIE STADT ZU GEWÄHREN?“

Voren’thal: „Zusätzliche Steuereinnahmen.“

A’dal: „ICH HEISSE EUCH HERZLICH UND EUER VOLK WILLKOMMEN, BLUTELF. DIE ALDOR WERDEN EUCH MIT FREUDEN EIN DISTRIKT ABTRETEN, IN DEM IHR EUCH NIEDERLASSEN KÖNNT.“

Ishanah: „Wie bitte!??“

A’dal: „HAST DU EIN PROBLEM, MIT MEINER WEISHEIT... ISHANAH?“

Ishanah kniete sich hin: „Nein, wie immer beuge ich mich euer Weisheit.“

A’dal: „GUT SO. ALSO HUSCH, HUSCH, RÄUMT EIN VIERTEL. HEUTE ABEND SOLL ES FÜR UNSERE GÄSTE BEREIT STEHEN.



Die Draenei verschwand. In ihren Augen brodelte unbändiger Zorn.



Voren’thal: „Vielen Dank für eure Großzügigkeit, oh du Lichterwesen. Ohne euch, wäre mein Volk dem sicheren Untergang geweiht gewesen.“



A’dal: „JAJA, SCHON GUT. UND JETZT VERSCHWINDE!“





Wie versprochen, war die neue Heimat der Blutelfen am selben Abend noch bezugsbereit. Es war erstaunlich, mit was für einer Gastfreundschaft uns die Aldor bei sich aufnahmen. Sie räumten bereitwillig einen ganzen Stadtteil, nur um bei ihnen wohnen zu können. Seit diesem Tag an lebten Aldor und Seher glücklich Seite an Seite aneinander – zumindest schlug man sich nicht gegenseitig die Schädel ein. Man führte separate Eingänge in die Stadt sowohl für die Blutelfen, als auch für die Dranei ein. Die beiden Stadtteile wurden durch einen elektrischen Zaun, verstärkt durch Stacheldraht geschützt. 



Als wir uns eingelebt hatten, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einem günstigen Baugewerbe, dem ich für den Bau der Manaschmieden anwerben kann. Ich, als Mensch und Zuwanderer konnte mich frei zwischen den beiden Vierteln bewegen. Überall hießen sie mich herzlich willkommen. Eigentlich bin ich der erste Nicht-Blutelf und Nicht-Draenei, der sich in Shattrath breit machte. 



Auf alle Fälle hab ich schon bald zwei passende Baugewerbe gefunden. Eines auf der Aldor-Seite, eines auf der Seher-Seite. Als sie erfuhren, dass ich auch zu einem Konkurrenten der anderen Seite gehen würde, wenn sie mir ein besseres Angebot machen, begannen sowohl die Aldor, als auch die Seher, sich gegenseitig immer mehr zu unterbieten. Das endete schließlich damit, dass mit die Seher die vier Manaschmieden umsonst bauten. Das konnten sich die Aldor nicht leisten.



Seit diesem Tage an, sind die Aldor und die Seher miteinander verfeindet. Man wagte es zwar nicht, sich innerhalb der Stadt zur Sau zu machen, aber sobald man außerhalb der Stadtmauern miteinander konfrontiert war – da flogen dann die Fetzen. 



Der Bau der Manaschmieden ging gut voran. Schon bald wurden vier passende Grundstücke ausgemacht. Alle mit einem riesigen unterirdischen See. Im geheimen leerte ich auf Illidans Anweisungen hin je einen halben Kanister des Sonnenbrunnen-Wassers in eben diese Seen. Das Wasser begann zu glitzern und zu funkeln. Illidan hatte recht. Jetzt haben wir nicht nur einen neuen Sonnenbrunnen, sondern sogar gleich vier davon.



Während die Bauarbeiten immer weiter voran schreiten, erfuhr ich von einem Boten, dass Illidan von Kael und Lady Vashj erfolgreich befreit worden waren. Während Illidan jetzt drauf und dran war, sämtliche Dämonentore der Scherbenwelt zu versiegeln, zog sich Lady Vashj in die Zangarmarschen zurück und überwachte dort den Bau einer riesigen Kläranlage. Zu viel Schmutzwasser, das die einheimische Tier und Pflanzenwelt gefährtet, meinte sie. Aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da mehr dahinter steckt.



Und Kael... der zog sich ins Schlaraffenland der arkanen Genüsse zurück – den Nethersturm. Ich kann stolz verlauten, dass ich gute Arbeit geleistet hab. Kael war über die gute Qualität des Mineralwassers begeistert. Er konnte gar nicht genug davon bekommen. Er badete sogar darin. Kael beschlagnahmte übrigens einen riesigen Gebäudekomplex am Rande von Nethersturm. Der Festung der Sürme. Dies wurde sein neuer Spaß und Vergnügungspalast. Es gab für jeden Geschmack etwas. Sogar einen Minigolfplatz und eine Schipiste war inbegriffen. Ich hörte Kael einmal laut überlegen, ob er den Park nicht der Öffentlichkeit zugängig machen, und so Millionen scheffeln sollte.  



Eines Tages erhielt in einen Brief von Illidan. 



„Lieber Kevin, 

Komm mich doch mal in meinem Schloss besuchen, ich habe für dich einen Kuchen gebacken.



Liebe Grüße

Illidan





Zu so einer herzlichen Einladung konnte ich nur ungern nein sagen. Ich packte also meine sieben Sachen und machte mich auf den Weg zur Adresse des Absenders.



Karabor-Straße 5b/Stiege 2

Bezirk Schwarzer Tempel

D-4531 Schattenmondtal



Schwarzer Tempel... das klang in meinen Ohren nicht wirklich nach einem Schloss. Aber man sollte sich nicht von dem Namen in die Irre leiten lassen. Die Anreise ins Schattenmondtal verlief ohne Probleme. Nur bei der Suche nach der Straßenanschrift hatte ich Schwierigkeiten. Die Draenei nehmen es mit Wegweisern nicht sehr genau. Es kursiert das Gerücht, dass man als Postbote eine Ausbildung bekommt, die zehn Jahre dauert. Aber nicht deswegen, weil es so eine anspruchsvolle Arbeit ist, nein, den Großteil der Ausbildungszeit macht das lernen der ganzen Straßennamen aus. Und wenn man dann endlich soweit ist, ist man praktisch schon wieder in Pension. Um nicht vollends den Verstand zu verlieren, fragte ich dann einen Einheimischen namens Akama nach den Weg. Der hob nur still die Hand und deutete mir nur die ungefähre Richtung. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es geschafft hatte, aber am Ende stand ich vor dem großen hölzernen Tor, mit einem großen bronzenen Klopfring in der Mitte. Dieser Ring wurde von einer dämonischen Fratze zwischen den Zähnen gehalten. Zuerst versuchte mich eben dieser Dämonenkopf zu beißen. Ich gab ihm dann einfach eine mit der Faust auf die Nase. Er grunzte zwar schmerzerfüllt, aber dann konnte ich endlich anklopfen.



*KLOPF, KLOPF*



Eine schlanke, menschliche Gestalt, etwas größer als ich, machte mir die Tür auf. Er hatte lange glatte schwarze Haare, die am Halsansatz endeten. Eingekleidet war er in eine schwarze Butleruniform altenglischen Stils. Tiefschwarze Augen mit einem rötlichen Flackern starrten mich gleichgültig an. Ich verbeugte mich. 



Ich: „Seit gegrüßt, mein Name ist Kevin Braun. Ich habe eine Verabredung mit eurem Hausherren.



Der Butler machte keine Anstalten mich einzulassen. Mit einer Hand den Türgriff haltend, machte er eine halbe Drehung um seine Achse und rief irgend jemandem in der Finsternis etwas zu.



Butler: „Mein Lord, ein gewisser Herr Braun wünscht euch zu sprechen.“

Kindliche Stimme: „Ich erwarte heute niemanden Sebastian, sag ihm, er soll sich verziehen.“



Der Butler verbeugte sich vor mir. „Es tut mir außerordentlich Leid, mein Herr erwartet heute niemanden. Ich kann Ihnen leider keinen Einlass gewähren.“

Ich: „Ich glaub, es hat sich erübrigt... die Stimme kenne ich nicht. Bin ich hier nicht richtig bei der Adresse Karabor-Straße 5b?“

Butler: „Nein, das hier ist das Haus der Phantomhives, Karabor-Straße 5a.“

Ich: „Tut mir außerordentlich Leid, dann hab ich mich wohl an der Adresse geirrt“ ich versuchte verschmilzt zu lächeln. Wissen Sie vielleicht, wo ich das Haus von Illidan Sturmgrimm finde?“

Butler: „Aber natürlich.“ er lächelte. Auf mich sah es eher aus wie eine dämonische Fratze. Er deutete mir mit seinem Finger (der in einem weißen, seidenen Handschuh steckte) den Weg den ich zu bestreiten hatte. „Gehen Sie diese Straße zurück. Bei der dritten Gasse biegen sie rechts ab. Dann bei der nächsten Kreuzung links, dann rechts, und dann etwa fünfhunder Meter geradeaus. Dann kommt eine Häuserecke mit einem kleinen Mc-Donalds-Restaurant. Hier müssen Sie vorbei, dann bei der nächsten links...etc.



So ging es noch zwei Minuten lang weiter. Egal, ich hab’s mir ohnehin nicht gemerkt. Auf gut Glück suchte ich den Weg. Eine Stunde später stand ich bei einer weiteren Tür, die mit „Karabor 5“ gekennzeichnet war. Ich drückte auf eine elektrische Glocke. Ein dürrer Mann mit Krauskopf öffnete die Tür. Zwischen seinen Beinen huschte eine dicke orangene Katze mit schwarzen Streifen vorbei. 



Stimme: „Hey Kevin, hierher.“

Ich drehte mich um. Hinter mir hatte sich eine andere Tür geöffnet. Illidan stand in der Tür und winkte mir zu. „Hör auf meinen Nachbar John zu belästigen.“



Ich entschuldigte mich rasch und huschte dann zu Illidan hinüber. Ich fand mich in einem geräumigen Vorzimmer wieder. Am Boden lag ein feuerroter Teppich, die Wände waren mit einer zartgelben Farbe bestrichen. Das Mobiliar war alles Billigramsch vom Möbelix – Buchenachbildung. Alles nur schwere Spanplatten mit künstlichem Überzug, das das Gefühl vermitteln soll, dass es sich hier um vollwertiges Buchenholz handelt. Ich hab nichts gegen Möbelix. Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich hab mein Häuschen ja selbst damit ausgestattet.



Eine Tür ging auf. Kael’thas und Lady Vashj traten in den Raum. 

Kael: „Wie ich sehe, hast du uns endlich gefunden. Du hast dir Zeit gelassen.“

Vashj: „Wassss hat dich aufgehalten Kevin... du hasssst den Kuchen kalt werden lasssssen. Wir waren mal sss-ssss-sssso frei und haben ssssschon mal zugelangt.“

Ich: „Ich hab mich verrannt. Du hättest mir in deinem Brief locker eine Wegbeschreibung reinpacken können. Warum hast du eigentlich unser altes Team zusammengerufen?“



Illidans Mine hellte auf: „Es gibt was zu feiern.“ Aus seiner Hosentasche fischte er eine Flasche Cenarischer Geistertropfen hervor. „Eigentlich gibt es vieles zu feiern.“ In seiner rechten Hand hielt er jetzt ein paar Sektflöten und wedelte aufgerecht vor meiner Nase damit herum.



Er legte mir den Arm mit der Champagnerflasche um die Schulter: „Kevin haben wir es zu verdanken, dass die Manaschmieden erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen werden konnten. Kevin... du hast soeben ein ganzes Volk vor den Untergang bewahrt.“ Lady Vashj und Kael klatschten aufgeregt in ihre Hände. 

Illidan hakte sich mit zwei Fingernägeln am Korken ein und zog ihn heraus. Eine Schaumfontäne blubberte aus der Flasche. Hastig füllte er die drei Sektflöten damit und drückte sie uns in die Hand.



Illidan: „Wir haben es geschafft. Wir haben es tatsächlich geschafft. Wir sind hier sicher.“



Donnergrollen: „WER IST HIER WO SICHER?“



Illidan erbleichte. Diese Stimme kannte er nur zu gut. Ich glubschte nur irritiert. Vor unseren Augen materialisierte sich ein riesiger feuerroter Dämon.



Illidan lief ihm entgegen und ging vor seinem Antlitz auf die Knie. „Kil’jaeden mein Herr, ich stehe euch zu diensten.“

Kil’jaeden: „So, tust du das? Warum versteckst du dich vor mir?“

Illidan: „Ich habe mich nicht versteckt... ich habe nur zurückgeogen, um eine Armee aufzustellen, um unseren gemeinsamen Feind Arthas zu zerschmettern.“

Kil’jaeden: „Sie sehen in der Tat kräftig aus. Okay, du bekommst noch eine Chance. Ziehe nach Eiskrone und setze dem ein Ende was du begonnen hast. Solltest du erneut versagen, dann wird dies dein Untergang sein.“

Illidan: „Ich verstehe, mein Lord. Seit unbesorgt, ich werde so rasch wie möglich eurem Befehl Folge leisten.“

Kil’jaeden: „Gut so. Aber denk an meine Worte...“ Der Dämon verschwand. 



Illidan kniete keuchend am Boden. „Kil’jaeden ist mächtiger als ich dachte. Ich dachte, wir könnten uns seinem Einfluss entziehen, ich hab mich geirrt.“ Er blickte uns an. „Packt eure Sachen, wir statten Eiskrone einen Besuch ab.“


----------



## Mafloni (28. Dezember 2010)

Kapitel 20 &#150; Showdown in Eiskrone

---------------------------------



Ich hatte keine Gelegenheit, Illidan zu fragen, was das ganze soeben sollte. Das einzige was ich weiß, ist das, was ich gesehen habe. Illidan versuchte sich irgend einer dämonischen Macht zu entziehen, indem er sich in der Scherbenwelt von allem abkapselte. Jedoch schlug dieser Plan fehl, und jetzt hat ihn eben dieser Dämon, von dem er auf der Flucht war, wieder eingeholt. Den Rest kann ich mir nur zusammenreimen. Scheinbar hat er den Befehl bekommen, den Lichkönig, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, zu vernichten. Jedoch schlug sein Ritual bei Dalaran fehl, woraufhin er sich nach der Befreiung von Tyrande, aus Angst vor seinen Häschern auf die Scherbenwelt zurückzog. Jedoch hatte ihm seine Vergangenheit schnell wieder eingeholt. Dass Illidan jetzt den Befehl hat, Arthas zu vernichten, kann nur eins bedeuten... Er wurde zu dem, von dem ich Arthas von Anfang an beschützen wollte. Er hatte vor der Lichkönig persönlich zu werden. Ein unsagbar böses Wesen, welches nur zu einem Zweck existierte. Tod und Verderben zu bringen und alles Leben auf Azeroth auszulöschen. 



Illidan, eilte geschäftig herum und plante die letzten Vorbereitungen. Auf meine Frage hin, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig lag, antwortete er mit einem knappen „Ja." Es ist unbeschreiblich wie ich mich gerade fühle. Sagen wir so, Ich fühle mich elend. Sehr elend. Illidan mobilisierte seine sämtlichen zur Verfügung stehenden Streitkräfte, einschließlich Kael's Blutelfen-Armee. Alle zusammen zogen sie in eine Schlacht, dessen Ausgang ungewiss zu sein schien. Auf mein drängen hin stimmte Illidan nach anfänglicher Widerrede zu, dass ich ihn begleiten durfte. Auch wenn mir der Ausgang der Schlacht, egal wie sie ausfallen sollte, nicht gefallen würde. Mir war sofort klar, dass es nur einen Gewinner geben kann. Arthas oder Illidan.



Als die Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen waren, öffnete Illidan ein Portal zurück nach Azeroth. Direkt am Fuße von Eiskrone, den einzigen direkten Weg zum Frost-Thron und somit den einzigen Weg, den Arthas nehmen konnte. Die Kammer des Lichkönigs wurde von vier Obelisken geschützt. Werden alle vier aktiviert, ist der Weg direkt zum Lichkönig frei. Und dies wollte Illidan um jeden Preis verhindern. Kaum hatten Illidans Streitkräfte Stellung bezogen, da kam ihm bereits Arthas, der die Abkürzung über Azjol Nerub genommen hatte, entgegen.



Arthas: „Illidan, sei kein Narr. Gib den Weg zum Frostthron frei und lass mich passieren. Du kannst mich nicht aufhalten."

Illidan: „Vergiss es. Lieber sterbe ich ehrenhaft im Kampf, als dass ich den Zorn der brennenden Legion auf mifh ziehe."

Arthas: „So sei es." Er hob sein Schwert und zeichnete einen Halbkreis in der Luft. „Auf sie meine Diener. Vernichtet sie!"



Einige der Geißeldiener brüllten, als sie Illidans Streitkräften entgegenstürmten. Arthas folgten in der Tat die absurdesten Geschöpfe. Von einfachem Fußvolk, über Gargoyles, Banshees, bis hin zu den massiven Monströsitäten, die mordlüstern ihre an einer Kette angebrachten Sichel durch die Luft schwirren ließen. Heute wurde ich Zeuge vollkommener Grausamkeit. 

Die Bogenschützen von Illidans Armee spannten ihre Bögen und ließen einen nicht enden wollenden Schwall von Brandpfeilen auf den Gegern niedergehen, die ihre Haut versengte, oder sie vollends in Flammen aufgehen ließ. Von der ersten Welle kamen nur vereinzelte Untote an ihr Ziel, nur um anschließend unter wütenden Schwerthieben zu Boden zu gehen. Während die Blutelfen noch in Nahkampfgefechten verwickelt waren, rollte die zweite Welle heran. An den Flanken wurden sie von zwei Personen eskortiert, die ich nur allzu gut kannte. Marvyn und Falric greifen in das Gefecht ein. Es gab scheinbar nichts, was sie stoppen konnte. Mit einzelnen kraftvollen Stößen zerfetzten sie Schilde und Leiber, als wären sie aus Papier. Mit Illidan überblickte ich von einer sicheren schneeverwehten Anhöhe das Schlachtgetümmel. Heute wurde ich Zeuge von mehr Grausamkeit als ich verkraften konnte. Entsetzt schlug ich meine Hände vor die Augen. Ich ließ mich neben Illidan auf die Knie sinken. Er stand stumm neben mir und legte seine Pranke auf meine Schulter.



Inzwischen ging das Gemetztel ohne Unterlass weiter. Jetzt entdeckte ich Kael und Vashj in der Menge. Sie kämpften etwas abseits der Hauptstreitmacht mit einer handvoll Soldaten einen Guerillakrieg. Sie tauchten blitzschnell innerhalb der Gegnr auf, ließen Feuer, Eis und Stahl auf den Gegner niederprasseln und verschwanden dann so schnell wieder, wie sie gekommen waren.



Der Kampf ging noch Stunden so weiter, bevor es einer Seite gelang die Oberhand zu gewinnen. Eben dieser Seite gelang es nach langem hin und her, sämtliche Obilisken zu aktivieren und so die Pforte zum Frostthron zu öffnen. Es war Arthas unermüdliche Armee, durch die der Sieg möglich wurde. Wir hatten uns während der Schlacht näher an den Frostthron herangewagt. Fernab der Sichtweite der Feinde. 



Als Arthas begann Anstalten zu machen, den Frostthron zu betreten, stürmte Illidan heran. Während dem Laufen zückte er seine beiden Gleven und sprang Arthas mit einem lauten Kriegsschrei an &#150; den Arthas durch eine gekonnte Bewegung mit Frostgram abblockte. Illidan stieß sich von Frostgram mit seinen Beinen ab, die Arthas nach hinten torkeln ließ, während Illidan einen einfachen Rückwärtssalto machte und mit einer eleganzen Bewegung wieder am Boden landete. Die zwei Giganten liefen aufeinander zu, und setzten beinahe gleichzeitig zu einem tödlichen Angriff an. Die Klingen gleiteten aneinander unter Funkenschlag entlang, bevor sie sich wieder lösten. Mit einer raschen Bewegung stieß Arthas erneut zu, Illidan wich aus. Jetzt folgte ein Konterangriff, den Arthas nur mit Müh und Not ein paar Zentimeter über seinen Kopf abblocken konnte. Mit der linken Hand war er gezwungen, die Waffe an der Schwertspitze zu halten, um der Kraft des Angriffs entgegenwirken zu können. Arthas stöhnte auf, als sich Frostgram tief in seine Handfläche schnitt. Dunkles Blut floss aus seiner Wunde. Erneut stieß Illidan zu, doch bückte sich Arthas unter diesem Angriff hindurch und setzte zu einem tiefen vertikalen Schnitt an, indem er das Schwert drehte und dann plötzlich nach oben riss. Illidan gab ein verstummendes keuchen von sich, als er wortlos nach hinten kippte. Der letzte Angriff hatte ihm regelrecht den Oberkörper der Länge nach aufgeschnitten. Schwarzes Blut quoll aus der Wunde. Arthas steckte sein Schwert weg, er betrachtete Illidan stumm: „Wenn du diese Verletzung überleben solltest, dann verschwinde von hier und lass dich nie wieder blicken. Sonst bist du des Todes."

Der gefallene Prinz machte kehrt und trat mit gemächlichen Schritten in den Frostthron ein. Als er außer Sichtweite war, löste ich mich aus der Deckung und lief auf Illidan zu. Ich kniete mich neben ihm hin.



Ich: „Du stirbst..."

Illidan versuchte zu lachen, doch wurde es nur ein schmerzerfülltes Gesicht: „So schnell sterbe ich nicht. Unkraut verdirbt nicht. Es folgte ein rasselndes Krächzen, als würde er in seinem eigenen Blut ertrinken."

Ich: „Gibt es irgend etwas, wie ich dir helfen kann?"

Illidan schwach: „Wenn... du mir wirklich helfen möchtest... dann versuch Arthas davon abzuhalten... sich mit dem Lichkönig zu verbinden... du bist sein bester Freund... vielleicht... kannst du ihn retten."

Illidan: „Das werde ich. Das verspreche ich."



Noch in der Hocke stieß ich mich ab und rannte so schnell ich konnte, die eisigen Treppen zum Frostthron hinauf. Auf einer riesigen Eisfläche mit einer letzten Stiege hinauf zu einem riesigen Eisblock, der eine Art Rüstung beinhaltete, holte ich Arthas ein. Marvyn und Falric versuchten die Schwerter vor mir zu kreuzen, doch stieß ich sie einfach beiseite. Sie hätten mich leicht aufhalten können, aber vielleicht wollten sie es gar nicht. Vielleicht erkannten sie mich doch noch.



Ich: „ARTHAS!"



Der Prinz blieb tatsächlich stehen und drehte seinen Oberkörper zu mir um. Er lächelte traurig. Inzwischen hatte sich Falrics Hand um mein Handgelenk geschlossen und hielt mich fest. Arthas drehte sich wieder um und schritt weiter auf die Treppe hinzu. Ich nutzte meine ganze Kraft um mich mit einem Ruck von Falric loszureißen und auf Arthas zuzulaufen. Falric versuchte mich noch einmal zu packen, doch sein Griff entschwand in die Leere. Ich bekam Arthas mit beiden Armen am linken Handgelenk zu fassen, als er gerade seinen Stiefel auf die erste der eisigen Stufen setzte. Ich ließ mich auf die Knie fallen.



Ich: „Arthas, tu's nicht. Ich flehe dich an, bitte tu's nicht."



Arthas schüttelte traurig den Kopf. Hinter mir kamen Falric und Marvin angelaufen um mich im Notfall mit Gewalt von Arthas wegzureißen. Arthas betrachtete seine beiden Kommandanten und schüttelte den Kopf. Gehorsam blieben sie stehen.



Arthas: „Ich muss es tun." Er ließ seinen Blick durch die Halle schweifen. „Sieh dich um, was der Lichkönig gemacht hat, was er mit meinem ganzen Volk gemacht hat. Er hat uns versklavt und uns zu seinen Dienern gemacht. Bleibe ich, dann gibt es für Azeroth keine Rettung mehr." Er löste sanft meinen Griff und ging zu dem Eisblock hinauf. Der Eisblock begann in seiner Gegenwart zu schmelzen. „Der Dämon, der in dieser Rüstung haust, ist dafür verantwortlich. Er muss vernichtet werden, auch wenn ein Opfer dafür nötig ist... mein Opfer." Arthas setzte sich auf den frei gewordenen Thron. Er schluchzte: „Es wird wahrscheinlich viel Schlimmes passieren. Aber bitte sei dir einem immer bewusst. Egal wie grausam manch meiner Taten sein werden, es dient alles nur dazu, mein Volk zu retten."



Mit diesen Worten setzte er den Helm auf seinen Kopf. Langsam begann sich wieder ein Eisblock um ihn zu bilden. Als Arthas wieder antwortete, hatte seine Stimme einen blechigen  Ton angenommen: „Ich bitte dich nur um eines. Bitte halte mich als dein Freund in Erinnerung, aber nicht so... nicht so..." 



Ich kniete am frostigen Boden, während Arthas vollkommen von Eis umhüllt wurde. Dicke Tränen kullerten mir aus den Augen, die im Schnee tiefe Abdrücke hinterließen. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich in dieser Position verharrte, bevor ich mich von dem Anblick lösen konnte. Ich blickte mich um. Marvyn und Falric waren verschwunden. Schwach, als hätte mir Frostgram ebenfalls die Kraft geraubt, torkelte ich die Treppe hinunter. Fiel mehr als ich ging. Als ich aus der Feste trat, kniete Kael bei Illidan während Vashj sich auf der anderen Seite von ihm eingefunden hatte.



Kael: „Ist es vorbei?"

Ich: „Ja... es ist vorbei." Ich blickte zu Illidan. „Ist er... tot?"

Kael: „Nein, dem Kerl geht's prächtig. Er hat einen unbeugsamen Überlebenswillen. Aber jetzt lasst uns von hier verschwinden. Sein Zustand wird nicht besser, indem wir neben ihm hocken und Löcher in die Luft starren."



Ich folgte den beiden zurück in die Scherbenwelt. Nach Brill zurück konnte ich nicht mehr. Dort haben sich noch mehr Untote wie Hänsel und Liddia unter der Führung von Sylvanas Windläufer niedergelassen. Untote, frei von dem Griff des Lichkönigs. Für Lebende ist dort kein Platz mehr. Genauso wenig, wie in der Scherbenwelt kein Platz für Untote ist. Ich hoffe Hänsel geht es in seiner neuen Heimat gut. Aber es ist kein Abschied für immer. Wir werden uns Wiedersehen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit...

Und ich? Ich hab vorerst ein kleines Kaffeehaus in Shattrath eröffnet. Es war ein weiter Weg, bis ich das erreicht hatte, was ich erreichen wollte. Es war ein Weg voller Spannung, Entbehrungen und Schmerz. Doch es war das ganze wert.



Wenn ihr mal in der Umgebung sein solltet, dann kommt doch in Shattrath auf einen Kaffee vorbei. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch weitere Abenteuer zu erzählen. Wer weiß...


----------



## Mafloni (28. Dezember 2010)

Nachwort

---------------------------------



Einige Leute werden jetzt wahrscheinlich enttäuscht sein, diese Zeilen lesen zu müssen, denn mit Kapitel 20 geht zumindest dieser Handlungsstrang dem Ende zu. Aber dies bedeutet nicht das Ende der Abenteuer des Kevin Braun. Tatsächlich endet hier nur der Teil der Geschichte, den ich mir zurechtgelegt hatte, noch bevor ich mit dem schreiben der Geschichte begonnen hab. Im ganzen bin ich zufrieden damit, dass sich die Geschichte auch tatsächlich dahin entwickelt hatte, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Doch es gibt auch einige Dinge in der Geschichte, für die ich mir auch jetzt noch auf die Zunge beißen würde. Wenn man den Charakter um Kevin Braun in Kapitel eins mit dem Kevin in Kapitel 20 vergleicht, kann man zweifelsohne erkennen, dass es sich, zumindest von Verhalten her, nicht mehr um dem selben Kevin handelte. Ging ihm am Anfang noch alles am Allerwertesten vorbei, wurde Kevin zum Ende hin immer emotionaler, um nicht zu sagen, gefühlsdusselig. Weiters ist auch Arthas in der Zwischenzeit reifer geworden. Das ist auch gut so, aber irgendwie vermisse ich doch den etwas dümmlich wirkenden Arthas, der sich schwer tat, eine Speisekarte richtig zu lesen ^^



Auch die eigentlich wichtigen Charaktere Hänsel und Liddia sind viel zu kurz gekommen. Sie waren für Kevin genauso wichtig wie z.B. Arthas oder Falric, jedoch kam dies nie richtig zur Geltung. Falls ihr wissen möchtet, was die beiden gerade treiben, dann besucht sie doch mal in Gallgrimm. Hänsel sorgt sich dort darum um die Reittiere der Verlassenen (und rekrutiert notfalls welche), während Liddia für ihre Pilzrezepte bekannt wurde und dort jetzt unterschiedlichste Pilze verkauft. Die beide waren übrigens nicht die einzigen die ich aus WoW entnommen hatte. Tatsächlich hab ich keinen der in der Geschichte vorkommenden Charaktere erfunden. Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann ja mal gucken, was die genannten Persönlichkeiten in WoW so treiben. 



Ursprünglich hatte ich geplant, eine Geschichte über meinen WoW Charakter Mafloni zu schreiben. Doch ich musste schon bald erkennen, dass ich durch meine Art der geschichtlichen Darstellung vor allem bei eingefleischten RP-Fans sauer aufstieß. So ist es ein tabu, den Charakter mit wichtigen Persönlichkeiten, wie zu Beispiel Arthas zusammentreffen zu lassen. Andere bemängelten es, dass man Geschichten immer in der Gegenwart erzählen muss. Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele. Ich entschied mich, eine Geschichte über einen WoW Charakter zu schreiben, über den man eigentlich nichts weiß. Nach langem überlegen erinnerte ich mich daran, dass es in Shattrath eine Person gibt, die tatsächlich Kaffee verkauft. Gleichzeitig dazu ging mir ein Star Wars Comic durch den Kopf, wo zwei Veteranen immer im falschen Moment am falschen Ort waren, und so unwissentlich die gesamte Star Wars Saga beeinflusst haben. Und voilá plötzlich war es mir klar, was ich schreiben kann. Die Geschichte über einen Kaffeebauern, der den Kaffee als Nationalgetränk in Azeroth einführt und unwissentlich die Warcraft-Lore beeinflusst. Kevin ist mir während der Zeit, in der ich seine Geschichten verfasst hab, richtig ans Herz gewachsen. Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt, hat diese Person für mich mehr „gelebt" als jede andere Figur im Warcraft-Universum. Aber ich denke ich werde sentimental. Verzeiht mir ^^



Gleichzeitig nutzte ich die Geschichte, eine meiner Lieblingscharaktere aus WoW besser zu beleuchten &#150; Arthas. Wie ihr sicher gesehen habt, hab ich bis zum Schluss nicht geglaubt, dass Arthas jemals wirklich böse war. In Wirklichkeit sehe ich in dem Angriff von Arthas auf die Hauptstädte der Horde und Allianz eher einen Hilfeschrei einer Person, die von dem elendigen Fluch endlich erlöst werden möchte. Und keiner würde ihn töten, würde er noch Menschlichkeit zeigen. Was er aber bis zum Ende hin dennoch immer wieder unwissentlich zeigt. Das ist zumindestr meine Meinung dazu...



Ich weiß... ich schreib einfach zu viel. Ich kann es euch nicht verdenken, wenn sich einige denken „mann, der kann schwafeln". Ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass vielen diese Abschlussrede wahrscheinlich nicht interessiert. Ich erzähle sie trotzdem für diejenigen, die sie lesen möchten.



Eins möchte ich noch loswerden: Ich hätte die ganze Geschichte am liebsten so gestaltet wie die ersten zwei Kapitel. Kevin rutscht von einer komischen Situation in die nächste, ohne sich seiner Rolle im Ganzen wirklich bewusst zu sein. Doch spätestens mit der Schlacht um Hyjal, nachdem ich wieder an der „echten" WoW-Lore anknüpfte, war Kevin immer mittendrin im Geschehen. Das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Andererseits wollte ich auch am Anfang vermeiden, wirklich „eigene" Geschichten zu schreiben. Für Kapitel wie der Besuch auf Tel Abim bin ich jetzt sehr froh, dass ich sie geschrieben habe. Es gibt einen die Möglichkeit, schwarze Flecken in der Geschichte zu füllen und seine eigene Abenteuer zu schreiben. Und nebenbei seiner Fantasie freien Lauf zu lassen.



Ich bedanke mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bei allen, die meine Geschichte gelesen haben, bzw. so reges Interesse gezeigt haben dass ich die Abenteuer fortsetze. Für diejenigen, die sich eine Fortsetzung wünschen. Es wird sie geben. Nur die Geschichte muss sich erst erdacht werden. Und hier ist das größte Problem. In Warcraft 3 hatte man einen linearen Handlungsstrang. Und so einen gibt es in WoW nicht. Jetzt muss ich mir erst mal überlegen, was für Abenteuer Kevin erleben kann &#150; und nein, ich möchte ihn nicht bei einem Onyxia-Raid teilnehmen lassen. Die Geschichte von WoW ist sehr schwammig und alle Teile von WoW bieten wahrscheinlich nicht so viel geschichtliche Faktem wie Warcraft 3 selbst. Aber lasst euch überraschen. Mir wird schon eine Lösung einfallen. Aber jetzt mach ich mal eine Woche Pause ^^



Für Fragen und Unklarheiten stehe ich natürlich trotzdem noch jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.



Liebe Grüße
Mafloni


----------



## Mafloni (3. Januar 2011)

Sooo, liebe Leute. Auch wenn ich im Moment an einem anderen Projekt arbeite, als an Kevin Braun, würde mich persönlich dennoch interessieren, was für euch in WoW Classic, TBC und Wotlk ganz beondere Highlights waren. 

Mit diesen Highlights meine ich eher Quests und geschichtliche Aspekte, die euch in der World of Warcraft-Geschichte ganz besonders gefallen haben. Gefällt euch die Geschichte um Stratholme oder die Legende um dem Aschenbringer? Gefällt euch das Leben um den scharlachroten Kreuzzug und deren erfolgloser Versuch, Lordaeron von den Verlassenen zu befreien? Oder hat für euch Silithus einen ganz besonderen Reiz?

Was sind eure Favouriten in der WoW Geschichte? Vielleicht verschlägte es ja Kevin in eine der Geschichten.


----------



## Elroth (3. Januar 2011)

Noch einmal möchte ich mich hier für deine Geschichte bedanken. Er hat mir sehr viel Freude bereitet, sie zu lesen :-) Und du sagst, du arbeitest an einem anderen Projekt ? Wieder eine Geschichte ? Wenn ja, würde ich aus diese sehr gerne lesen. Hmm, mir fällt so auf die Schnelle jetzt nichts ein. Also beeindruckt in Wow haben mich eig hauptsächlich Gebiete wie das Schlingendorntal oder Nagrand. Vllt kannst du Kevin ja abseites des Mainstreams dort Abenteuer erleben, aber Personen mit einbinden, die in diesen Zonen vorkommen ? Spontan einfallen tut mir Nesingwary  Auch Tanaris un der Un'Goro Krater haben einen besonderen Reiz. So weit von mir. ;-)


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. Januar 2011)

Deck5 schrieb:


> schönegeschichte jedoch bezweifle ich das es fernseher gab .
> humor ist auch dabei aber..
> ich versteh das nicht so ganz was ist mit
> Zitat: damit ich meine Knochen trocknen kann
> ...



Das mit dem Knochen trocknen sagt man so 

Und ich würde schon fast sagen das das mit dem TV ein scherz war xD


Die Story ist echt super :3 
Schön geschrieben 
Freue mich auf die fortsetzung


----------



## Ragipopagi (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo, wiedermal schön geschrieben, freue mich auf die Fortsetzung...

Meine Höhepunkte in WOW: Alle HDZ Instanzen, selber in der Geschichte mitmischen is einfach wunderbar! Und natürlich Karazan, die absolut geile Instanz mit starkem Hintergrund um Medivh!


----------



## Mafloni (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo, Leute  




> Und du sagst, du arbeitest an einem anderen Projekt ? Wieder eine Geschichte ?



Jap, diesmal wird die Geschichte aber in der realen Welt um 1900 herum spielen. Offiziell beginnt diese Geschichte im August 1886. Vom Prinzip her kann man die Story sehr stark mit der von Kevin Braun vergleichen.  Nur geht es hier um einen britischen Edelmann (vorläufiger Name Hayden Brown), der die Welt bereist. Begleitet wird er von einem etwas festeren Polizisten namens Arthur, sowie von Fred, einem Feuerwehrmann, der seinen Wasserschlauch wie eine Peitsche bzw Lasso verwenden kann, sowie einem Arzt, der immer eine Ladung Beruhigungsspritzen und eine Zwangsjacke für Notfälle bei sich trägt. 
Die vier Helden werden am Anfang auf alle Fälle viel damit zu tun haben, einen wahnsinnigen Mönch namens Anton Schulz (Franzose, nicht Deutscher) zu jagen. 

Wie sich die Geschichte genau entwickeln wird, steht noch in den Sternen. Momentan bin ich gerade dabei, sämtliche geschichtlichen Ereignisse des Jahres 1886 zusammenzutragen, die man in irgendeiner Art und Weise verwenden könnte. Es wird auch Gastauftritte von einigen literarischen Helden geben. So wohnt Hayden direkt neben dem Büro von Sherlock Holmes in der Baker Street, vertraut aber lieber auf das Urteil von Mycroft Holmes, dem Bruder von Sherlock. 



> Spontan einfallen tut mir Nesingwary



Eine gute Idee! Ist notiert *kritzel* ( Kapitel: Die Jagd nach dem Rosa Elefanten  )



> Meine Höhepunkte in WOW: Alle HDZ Instanzen, selber in der Geschichte mitmischen is einfach wunderbar! Und natürlich Karazan, die absolut geile Instanz mit starkem Hintergrund um Medivh!



Karazhan hat in der Tat eine Menge Potential. Zwar sehr schwer einzubauen, aber es bietet viel Freiraum für eigene Geschichten. Mal gucken, wie man diese Idee verwenden kann.


----------



## Mafloni (4. Januar 2011)

Schlimme Zeiten brechen an. Cataclysmische Zeiten, in denen alle glauben, sie können tun und lassen was sie wollen.

Aber sie haben die Rechnung ohne Kevin Braun gemacht! Wie kann es der wiederliche kleine Giftgnom Travis Nichols wagen, meine Geschäftsidee zu klauen? Verkauft ohne meiner Genehmigung Schwarzen Kaffee in Sturmwind. Ich glaub ich spinne!

Ich werde ihn auf Patentrechtsverletzungen anzeigen, Schadenersatz fordern, und ihn dann öffentlich in einem Kaffeekochwettbewerb vor der ganzen Bevölkerung demütigen. 

Da kenn ich kein Pardon! Man sieht sich kleiner Gnom. Ich bin auf dem Weg *knackt mit den Fingern*


----------



## Elroth (4. Januar 2011)

Das freut mich zu hören  Kannst dich ja denn nochmal melden, wenn du mit deinem neuen Projekt etwas weiter bist :-) Und was Kevin angeht freue ich mich auch hier auf die Fortsetzung^^


----------



## Mafloni (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
mein neues Projekt verläuft leider nur sehr schleppend. Momentan habe ich arbeitstechnisch sehr ausgelastet, weshalb es mir nicht weiters möglich war, meine neue Geschichte voranzutreiben...

Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mich in meinen neuen Protagonisten, einem Abklatsch von Kevin Braun - Hayden Brown nicht wirklich hineinversetzen. Die Ideen verschwimmen immer wieder  und macht es mir schwer, die Geschichte in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken... Ein weiterer Punkt, der die Gestaltung meiner neuen Geschichte sehr schwierig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass sie literarisch um einiges anspruchsvoller geschrieben ist. Sprich: mir gehen die Geschichten von vorhinein nicht einfach so von der Hand. Immer wieder muss ich zwischenzeitlich Ganze Absätze umformulieren, erweitern. Das einfache "zurücklehnen, und sich alles von der Seele zu schreiben", was einem durch den Kopf geht ist kaum möglich. Eben das, was mir am Schreiben an sich so gut gefällt.

Immer wieder zieht es mich zurück zu Kevin. Pemanent geistern mir ein paar lustige Ideen durch den Kopf, Ideen, die eher in ein Fantasy-Abenteuer passen, als in die reale Welt.

Deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, hier, sobald ich wieder etwas Luft habe, wieder dann und wann neue Abenteuer von Kevin zu verfassen. Wie einige von euch wissen, fiel es mir schon am Ende des letzten Kapitels von Kevin schwer, wie ich die Geschichte nach dem Ende von Warcraft 3 weiterspannen könnte. Denn nach WC3 folgt WoW - Classic. Ein MMO in der es keinen typischen Handlungsverlauf gibt wie in der späteren BC-oder Wotlk Erweiterung.

So sehr ich auch überlege, ich finde einfach keine passende Hintergrundstory, warum Kevin durch alle Herrgottsländer von Azeroth ziehen sollte, wie es ein jeder Spieler in der Levelphase machen würde. Deshalb wird die „Handlung um WoW-Classic" wahrscheinlich eine Art Kurzgeschichtensammlung sein wird, in der jedes Kapitel eine abgeschlossene Geschichte sein wird. Wahrscheinlich werden sie keinen chronologischen Ablauf haben, sich aber sehr wohl aufeinander beziehen. Wichtig ist in Wow-Classic wohl eher das Thema, bzw die Handlung der jeweiligen Geschichte. Dennoch werden die meisten Geschichten zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt spielen.

Soviel sei schon einmal gesagt. Einige eurer Ideen werden auf alle Fälle Verwendung finden. Hemet Nesingwary wird auf alle Fälle mitmischen. Es wird auch ein Wiedersehen mit kelThuzad geben, der mit Naxxramas die Westlichen Pestländer unsicher macht. Und Travis Nichols kann Kevin perdu nicht leiden.  Mehr verrate ich an dieser Stelle nicht. Lasst euch einfach überraschen 

Liebe Grüße
Euer Mafloni


----------



## Premutos (13. April 2011)

Spassige Geschichte. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, muss aber mal "klugscheissen".

"Brainz" kommt nicht von Plants vs Zombies, sondern von Return of the Living Dead (Teil 2 glaub ich). Die Macher von Plants vs Zombies haben das lediglich als Anspielung auf den Film bzw. auf den 70-80er Jahre Zombiekult eingebaut^^


----------



## Mafloni (22. April 2011)

Oh, wieder was gelernt ^^
Kannte den Film bisher nicht. Wird Zeit dass ich diese Wissenslücke auffülle


----------



## Elroth (2. Mai 2011)

Dann bin ich ja einmal gespannt und mir gefällt dein Erzählstil und wenn er dir selbst auch besser gefällt, denn bleibe ihm doch auch treu. Ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung :-)


----------



## Mafloni (30. Juni 2011)

==DIE ABENTEUER DES KEVIN BRAUN 2==​
Prolog​-----------------------------​
Wer hätte das gedacht? Ich habe es geschafft. Der Weg war mit vielen Gefahren gespickt, aber schlussendlich bin ich endlich zu meinem eigenen Restaurant gekommen. Wobei: Restaurant ist der falsche Ausdruck. Cafe würde es eher treffen. Daran ändert auch die Tatsache nichts, dass sich mein Kaiserschmarrn mit Zwetschkenröster besser verkauft als mein Kaffee &#8211; das abgöttische Getränk, in dem ich am liebsten baden würde. Warum sich das schwarze Gold in der Scherbenwelt trotz des hervorragenden Geschmacks so schlecht verkauft hat unter anderem einen Grund: Die Dranei, die in Shattrath residieren, sind schlichtweg allergisch darauf. Sie reagieren darauf wie Vampire auf Knoblauch. Füttert man sie damit, kommt es zu einer Überlastung ihre Nervenstränge, was unweigerlich zu einem neurologischen Schock führt. Und die Blutelfen... die verirren sich leider nur selten in das untere Viertel, das, wie der Name bereits sagt, die Heimat für die &#8222;untere" Gesellschaftsschicht ist. Einfältiges, hochnäsiges Pack! Wahrscheinlich sind sie sich zu stolz, sich mit minderer Gesellschaft, die nicht in Samt und Seide gekleidet ist, zu verkehren.​Nicht falsch verstehen, ich verdiene gut mit meinem Cafe, um nicht zu sagen: sehr gut! Nur leider an dem falschen Produkt. Die meisten stürzen sich auf meinen selbstgemachten Kaiserschmarrn. Diese Tatsache ist auf Dauer nicht befriedigend, um nicht zu sagen: deprimierend. Ich spüre es tief in meinem Inneren, etwa eine Daumenbreite rechts von der Milz: Es ist meine Bestimmung, den Kaffee in der Welt zu verbreiten. Genauso wie es die Bestimmung eines Helden einer bescheidenen Comicserie war, genannt Jesus, an das Kreuz genagelt zu werden.​Der Erfüllung meines Ziels so nah, und doch so fern, vegetierte ich in Shattrath mehr dahin, als ich aufblühte &#8211; was bestimmt der Fall gewesen wäre, würde sich mein Kaffee besser verkaufen.​
Wahrscheinlich würde ich noch heute vor mich dahinsiechen, hätte mich das Schicksal nicht aus diesem Malheur errettet. Vielleicht war es weniger Fortuna, als ein seltsamer Gast, der mein ganzes zukünftiges Leben auf den Kopf gestellt hat. Doch genug der langen Worte. Am Besten beginne ich ganz von vorne.​

Kapitel 1 &#8211; Der Dicke und das Warzenschwein​-------------------------------------------​
Würde man die Zeit auf der Scherbenwelt nach altbewährtem Schema messen, wäre es gerade tiefster Winter. Wenn das &#8222;wenn" nicht wäre. Denn als der verrückte Ork-Schamane Ner&#8217;zhul sich mit dem dunklen Portal anlegte, entfesselte er Kräfte, die das Aussehen dieser Welt für immer veränderte. Der elektrisch geladene Energiesturm spaltete Kontinente und sprengte schlussendlich die bewohnte Erdkruste vom Rest des Planeten ab. Während der Rest des Planeten wie eine Billardkugel in der nächstbesten Supernova verschwand, treibt ab nun der erbärmliche Rest dieser einst idyllischen Welt nun ziellos durch den Raum. Absurderweise ist eben dieser Schamane einer meiner besten Freunde. Oder war. Oder zumindest zum Teil. Verdammt! Es ist kompliziert. Fakt ist, dass es Ner&#8217;zhul gelungen war, sich mit dem Geist von Arthas zu verbinden und verkörpert nun sozusagen die dunkle Seite des Prinzen von Lordaeron, somit muss ich den Typen leider zähneknirschend zu meinen Freunden zählen &#8211; oder auch nicht. Wie gesagt: die Sache ist etwas kompliziert.​
Um zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückzukehren. Als Draenor zerstört wurde, änderte sich auch das Verständnis der Zeit hier auf der Scherbenwelt. Es gibt sie nicht mehr. Weder Tageszeiten, noch Jahreszeiten. Hier gibt es nur noch eins: Ein nicht endendes &#8222;Heute". Ohne Zeiten ist es somit schwer ein &#8222;Gestern" zu definieren. Genauso wenig ein &#8222;Morgen". Man arbeitet wenn man Lust hat, und schläft wenn man Lust hat. An einen einheitlichen Tagesablauf ist schon lange nicht mehr zu denken. Wie bereits erwähnt, wäre es nach altbewährter Zeitmessung gerade Winter. Dieser besteht, wie jeder andere Tag auch, aus gemäßigten Temperaturen um die 30 Grad. An dem nicht existierenden &#8222;Tag" an dem meine Geschichte ansetzt, nahm ich mir gerade eine Auszeit von meiner Arbeit. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, sind seit meinem letzten freien Tag immerhin schon 168 Stunden vergangen. Etwas Abstand von meiner Arbeit ist somit schön längst überfällig. Für diese Situationen habe ich ausgesorgt. Diese besteht aus einer hölzernen Liege, einem Sonnenschirm, einer getönten Brille und orangenen Shorts mit Palmenmuster. Da es meinem Grundstück an einem eigenen Garten mangelt, habe ich die Liege einfach vor der Eingangstür zu meinem Gasthaus ausgestellt. Das einzig störende dabei sind die frustriert grunzenden Gäste, die beim Versuch, in mein Restaurant einzutreten, eine massive, verschlossene Eichentür vorfinden.​Normalerweise wissen die Besucher danach, dass für die nächsten Stunden keine Gäste bedient werden. Es gibt aber leider auch die Sonderfälle. An diesem Tag leider auch einen der schwer erziehbaren Sonderfälle...​
Ich genoss gerade das angenehme prickeln der niemals untergehenden Mittagssonne auf meiner gutgebräunten Haut, eine leichte salzige Brise umwarb meine feine Nase &#8211; geschwängert mit den multikulturellen Düften der Großstadt &#8211; als sich plötzlich ein unerwartet finsterer Schatten über meine Liege schob und mich von der strahlenden Sonne abschirmte. Von der anhaltenden Hitze etwas träge geworden, brauchte ich eine Weile, bis ich auf die plötzlich ändernden Temperaturen und Lichtverhältnisse reagierte. Müde hob ich meine Sonnenbrille und blinzelte in Richtung Sonne. Das einzige was ich zu sehen bekam, war eine riesige hünenhafte Gestalt, die sich zwischen mich und die Sonne geschoben hatte. Von der Sonne noch etwas geblendet, nahm ich nicht mehr war, als eine schwarze Silhouette. Die Sonne im Hintergrund ließ den Kopf des Fremden auf absurde Weise aufleuchten wie ein Heiligenschein.​Hätte ich mich in diesem Moment selbst im Spiegel betrachtet, hätte ich vermutlich gesehen, wie mir mit einem Schlag sämtliche Farbe aus dem Gesicht wich. Meine Vermutung bestätigte sich, als ich beobachtete, wie der Kopf des Fremden auf der Höhe des Mundes breiter wurde. Er musste in dem Augenblick über beide Ohren gegrinst haben.​Als ich endlich begann langsam wieder an Fassung zu gewinnen, während ich noch immer wie ein Stockfisch meinen Gegenüber anstarrte, ereilte mich der nächste Schock. Rechts von meiner Liege begann nämlich irgendetwas zu hecheln und zu quieken, während mir ein übelriechender Gestank entgegenwehte. Als ich einen Blick zu meiner Rechten wagte, starrte ich in die Augen eines Kampfebers, der mich neugierig musterte. Würde ich den Blick des Ebers richtig interpretieren, hat er Hunger und war kurz davor, über mich herzufallen.​Mit einem lauten Schrei sprang ich auf die linke Seite meiner Liege auf, und landete in irgendetwas riesigem &#8211; flauschigen. Es folgte ein lautes schmerzerfülltes knurren. &#8222;Ein Bär!", hallte es durch meinen Kopf, während ich mich versuchte nach hinten abzurollen. Ein paar Meter Sicherheitsabstand entfernt blieb ich endgeistert am Boden sitzen und japste nach Luft. Währenddessen beobachtete ich, wie eine fette Schleiereule angeflattert kam, und sich gemütlich auf der Rückenlehne meiner Liege niederließ.​Der Fremde rechts von mir brach in schallendes Gelächter aus. Er bückte sich und klopfte mir auf die Schulter, dass mir die restliche Luft aus den Lungen getrieben wurde.​
&#8222;Sehr witzig!", entwich es mir, als meine Angst begann sich in Wut umzuwandeln.​Der Fremde kicherte noch kurz, bevor er inne hielt und mir auf ehrliche Weise eine Hand reichte. Hand war vielleicht etwas untertrieben. Von der Größe her eher eine Pranke. Während ich instinktiv die helfende Hand fasste, die mich wieder auf die Beine zog, überlegte ich, was für einer Rasse der Fremde angehörten könnte. Sein Körperbau und Stimmlage ähnelt der eines Orks, jedoch sprach alles, was ich bisher von der Gestalt gesehen habe &#8211; in diesem Fall die Hand &#8211; dagegen. Sie war eher gelblich, und muskulöser. Mein Gedankengang wurde jäh unterbrochen, als eine riesige Nase begann, mich von meinen Füßen, über den Rücken rauf zu beschnuppern und mir dann mit einer Zunge, die so breit war wie ein Waschlappen, über das Genick zu lecken. Ich wunderte mich gar nicht mehr, als ich mich umdrehte und in die riesigen Glubschaugen eines hechelnden Windreiters blickte, dessen Zunge fast bis zum Boden reichte.​&#8222;Darf ich vorstellen?" erwiderte der Gast während er eine ausholende Handbewegung machte und nacheinander mit der flachen Hand auf seine Begleiter zeigte.​
&#8222;Das hier", er deutete auf den Bären, &#8222;ist Misha, und der Windreiter hier hört auf den Namen Leokk." Der Wyvern bellte zustimmend und wedelte mit seinem Schwanz, bevor er wieder seine Zunge aus seinem Maul rollte und fröhlich vor sich hin sabberte. Ein Geheimnis, das wohl für immer ungelöst bleiben wird. &#8222;Wohin verschwindet Leokk&#8217;s Zunge, wenn er einmal nicht hechelt?" Ich vermied es, meinen Gegenüber darauf anzusprechen.​Kurzfristig hatte ich die Befürchtung, diesen Gedanken laut ausgesprochen zu haben, denn der Besucher hatte seinen Redeschwall unterbrochen und folgte meinem interessierten Blick. In seinem Gesicht hatte einen Ausdruck breit gemacht, der irgendwo zwischen Betroffenheit und Erheiterung zu tendieren schien. Unschlüssig, wie ich reagieren soll, entschied ich mich dazu, einfach verlegen zu lächeln. Dem Fremden schien das zu genügen, denn er begann sich zu entspannen, und sogleich seinen Redeschwall fortzusetzen.​
FREMDER: &#8222;Den süßen kleinen hier", er deutete auf das Warzenschwein, &#8222;habe ich auf den Namen Grummel getauft."​ICH: &#8222;Warum >>Grummel<<?", warf ich ein, &#8222;zu einem Schwein würde >>Quiekel<< doch viel besser passen."​
Die Armmuskeln des Fremden begannen sich zu spannen, weshalb ich instinktiv einen Schritt zurücksprang.​
FREMDER: &#8222;Warum wohl. Als ordentlicher Kampfeber ist es unter seiner Würde zu quieken. Deshalb grummelt er ja..."​ICH: &#8222;Aha"​FREMDER: &#8222;Aha?"​ICH: &#8222;Das ist die Kurzfassung für >>ich habe verstanden<<."​FREMDER: &#8222;Interessiert es dich nicht?"​
Ich hob abwehrend die Hände und schüttelte den Kopf &#8211; etwas zu hastig, denn der Fremde entgegnete mir mit einem skeptischen Blick. Ich meine, wie kommt er nur darauf? Plötzlich steht der Hüne vor mir und verdunkelt mir zuerst die Sonne, schreckt mich mit seinem Streichelzoo von meiner Liege auf und stellt mir dann jeden seiner Begleiter mit dem Namen vor. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich alles tun, um den Typen so schnell wie möglich abzuwimmeln, nur um ENDLICH wieder mein Sonnenbad fortsetzen zu können. Kurz: nein, es interessiert mich nicht im geringsten. Zum Fremden sagte ich, in Anbetracht seiner Figur und seinem herausfordernden Blick:​
ICH: &#8222;Natürlich interessiert es mich. Ich war nur... kurz in Gedanken versunken, das ist alles."​FREMDER: &#8222;Sicher?"​ICH: &#8222;Verdammt, ja ich bin mir sicher! Mach endlich weiter."​
Der Fremde erweckte den Anschein, als hätte unser Wortgefecht nie stattgefunden, denn er setzte das Gespräch beinahe nahtlos fort.​
FREMDER: &#8222;...und das hier ist meine gut dressierte Kampfeule >>Geisterschwinge<<. Erst letzte Woche hat sie wieder für unser Abendessen gesorgt."​ICH: &#8222;Hat es Mäuse gegeben?"​FREMDER: &#8222;Nein, Grollhuffleisch", die Gestalt bleckte die Zähne. Die Schadensfreude steht ihm ins Gesicht geschrieben.​
Ich brach in schallendes Gelächter aus. Somit verletzte ich bereits zum dritten Mal die Würde meines Gastes. Notgedrungen versuchte ich mich zusammenzureißen, was aber leider nur bedingt funktionierte. Als ich antwortete, rasselte ich wie ein alter Wasserhahn.​Der Fremde etwas perplex: &#8222;Was ist daran so lustig?"​Ich wischte mir die Tränen aus den Augen: &#8222;Wie soll denn das gehen? Wie kann so eine kleine Eule alleine einen Grollhuf erledigen?"​FREMDER: &#8222;Größe spielt keine Rolle. Kennst du David gegen Goliath? Da schafft es ein kleiner Junge, einen hünenhaften Krieger mit einem einzigen Stein, abgeschossen von einer ordinären Steinschleuder, zu besiegen."​ICH: &#8222;Und was willst du mir damit sagen? Dass deine Eule mit Schleudern um sich schießt?"​Der Gast knurrte: &#8222;So hab ich das nicht gemeint, und das weißt du auch..."​ICH: &#8222;Aber was meinst du dann? Erklär es mir so, dass ich es verstehe."​
Er überlegte kurz, bevor er eine knappe Antwort gab, von der er überzeugt war, dass sie sämtliche Unklarheiten mit einem Schlag beseitigen wird.​
FEMDER: &#8222;Nun ja... ich bin Bestienmeister..."​Ich sarkastisch: &#8222;Ahhh... das erklärt natürlich alles... &#8211;kurze Pause- ...übrigens, was ist ein Bestienmeister? So eine Art Dompteur?"​
Ich musterte erneut den Besucher und sein tierisches Trio. Würde man die vier Begleiter übereinander stellen hätte man eine azeroth&#8216;sche Version der Bremer Stadtmusikanten. Doch diesen Gedanken sprach ich nicht laut aus.​
Der Hüne schnaubte: &#8222;Du wagst es, einen Bestienmeister mit einem Dompteur gleichzustellen? Siehst du diese Äxte? Seit wann hat ein Dompteur Äxte? Stell dir einen Bestienmeister wie einen Jäger vor. Nur dass wir im Nahkampf kämpfen."​
Mit einem Kopfnicken deutete ich an, dass ich verstanden habe.​
ICH: &#8222;Und mit wem habe ich das Vergnügen? Ich denke wir haben uns noch nicht vorgestellt."​
Überrascht riss der Fremde seine Augen auf und starrte mich an, als hätte er einen Geist gesehen. &#8222;Haben wir noch nicht?", er lächelte verlegen und kratzte sich am Hinterkopf, &#8222;Wie nachlässig von mir.", er wedelte verspielt mit der Hand in der Luft herum, bevor er sich übertrieben verbeugte, sich wieder aufrichtete und sich mit der linken Faust auf die Brust klopfte. Gleichzeitig schlug der Fremde seine Haken zusammen und exerzierte wie ein Soldat."​
FREMDER: &#8222;Ich bin Rexxar, letzter Sohn der Mok&#8217;Nathal. Von Beruf: Bestienmeister und Einsiedler.", er hielt kurz inne. &#8222;Und du musst Kevin sein, ich hab schon viel von dir gehört."​Ich blicke überrascht auf: &#8222;Du kennst mich?"​REXXAR: &#8222;Natürlich. Man erzählt sich Geschichten über dich. Die Leute reden davon."​Mein Herz wollte vor Freude fast zerspringen. Die Leute wissen von meinen Abenteuern. Von meinen Reisen um die Welt, die Abenteuer in Kalimdor, mit Arthas und Illidan? Ich versuchte nicht überrascht zu wirken.​
ICH: &#8222;So? Was erzählen die Leute über mich?", innerlich dachte ich mir: Verdammt, sag es endlich! Was erzählen sie über mich? WAS?​Rexxar trocken: &#8222;Dass du der Besitzer eines außergewöhnlichen Gasthauses bist."​
Mir schlief das Gesicht ein: &#8222;Ach das... wie man&#8216;s nimmt... ich verkaufe *grrrr* Kaiserschmarrn..."​REXXAR: &#8222;Wer redet von dem schnöden Kaiserschmarrn?", seine Augen glitzerten. &#8222;Ich rede vom schwarzen Gold, das abgöttische Getränk in dem ich am liebsten baden würde. Kaffee! Du bietest doch Kaffee an, oder? ODER?"​
Ich wusste nicht wie ich reagieren sollte. Entweder höchsterfreut oder geschockt. Woher kennt er meinen Kaffee? Wenn ich ihn schon mal bedient hätte, wüsst ich es. Rexxar fällt auf wie ein bunter Hund. Sein Wiedererkennungswert muss sehr hoch sein. Ich meine: Ein Hüne mit zwei Äxten, einer Henkermaske und vier Begleitern muss doch auffallen. Ich war entschlossen mehr herauszufinden &#8211; und gleichzeitig erfreut, zumindest einer einzigen Person auf dieser gottverlassenen Welt Kaffee anbieten zu können.​
ICH: &#8222;Tut mir leid, heute ist mein freier Tag, aber für dich mache ich gerne eine Ausnahme. Aber erzähle mir bitte eins. Woher kennst du meinen Kaffee? Ich hab dich hier noch nie zuvor gesehen."​REXXAR: &#8222;Ich war auch noch nie hier. Am besten beginne ich ganz von vorne. Ich habe auf Seite der Horde in vielen Schlachten gekämpft. Doch desto mehr ich kämpfte, je mehr Leid und Schmerz ich erfuhr, desto mehr erkannte ich die Sinnlosigkeit des Krieges. Die Völker sind argwöhnisch und unberechenbar. So etwas ist Tieren fremd. Deshalb verblieb ich nach der letzten großen Schlacht am Dunklen Portal auf der Seite Azeroths. Ich setzte mich ab und lebte ab nun in der Wildnis. Erst vor kurzen kehrte ich in die Scherbenwelt zurück. Ich hatte Heimweh. Stell dir das vor, ich als hartgesottener Kämpfer ist zu solchen Gefühlen imstande.", er seufzte. &#8222;Aber ich werde nicht bleiben. Ich werde schon bald nach Azeroth zurückkehren. Ich wurde von meinem Volk hier auf der Scherbenwelt verstoßen. Der Schmerz sitzt tief, deshalb kann ich nicht bleiben."​
Während Rexxar diese emotionale Rede gehalten hatte, hat er einiges von einer Unantastbarkeit verloren. Die Dominanz und das Gefühl der Unbesiegbarkeit, die er ausstrahlte sind dahin. Doch dieser Zustand währte nicht lange. Rexxar richtete sich plötzlich wieder auf und stand wieder mit dem gleichen Selbstvertrauen vor mir wie zuvor. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er sich seiner Situation bewusst wurde und bewusst versuchte, seine momentane Schwäche zu überspielen. Er setzte seine Rede fort:​
REXXAR: &#8222;Als ich auf Azeroth umherwanderte, umwehte eines Tages ein fremdartiger Geruch meine feine Nase. So etwas hatte ich noch nie zuvor gerochen, aber es roch verführerisch. Ich nahm die Fährte auf, begierig zu erfahren, wo der Duft herrührte. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich die Quelle entdeckt hatte. Im Dämmerwald, etwas südlich von Dunkelhain gelegen, offenbarte sich am Straßenrand eine kleine Holzhütte. Davor befand sich eine kleine Terrasse mit ein paar provisorischen Holzbänken. In der Hütte war gerade Hochbetrieb. Ich hatte Glück überhaupt einen Platz zu bekommen."​
Während Rexxar von seinem Erlebnis erzählte, begann ich meine Fäuste zu ballen, ahnend was wahrscheinlich folgen wird. Im Hals hatte sich bereits ein bitterer Kloß gebildet. Aber ich beherrschte mich. Ich wollte ihn in seinem Redeschwall nicht unterbrechen.​
REXXAR: &#8222;Als ich die Terrasse betrat, wurde es plötzlich sehr still um mich. Die Leute starrten mich an. Sie stanken regelrecht vor Angst. Ich verstand nur nicht wieso. Meine Begleiter waren friedlich. Mein Bär Misha hatte sich ruhig neben mir niedergelassen, während Leokk unter den Tisch huschte. Grummel und Geisterschwinge tollten inzwischen auf der Straße herum. Alles klärte sich auf, als der Gastwirt vor mir erschien. Es war ein Gnom mit langen zotteligen Haaren und einem Ziegenbart. Sein Haar war in einem widerlichen pink gefärbt. &#8222;Hey Haustiere sind nicht erlaubt!" Er machte eine verscheuchende Handbewegung Richtung Misha. Diese fletschte als Antwort nur die Zähne und knurrte ihn an. Der Gnom wich sicherheitshalber einen Schritt zurück und hatte abwehrend die Hände gehoben. Ich streichelte Misha. &#8222;Schon gut, es ist alles in Ordnung." Ich flüsterte Misha und Leokk etwas ins Ohr, worauf sie sich schnaubend erhoben und das Gelände verließen. Mein Blick wanderte wieder zum Gnom. &#8222;Besser so?" Ich konnte spüren, wie sich um mich herum die Anspannung etwas löste. Die ersten Gäste nahmen ihr Gespräch wieder auf. Da mich der Gnom noch immer entgeistert anstarrte, war ich es, der das Wort ergriff. &#8222;Ich hätte gerne etwas von dem Zeugs, das so verführerisch riecht." Der Gnom zwinkerte mit den Augen als er aus seiner Starre gerissen wurde. &#8222;Das Zeugs was so verführerisch riecht&#8230;", er überlegte, lächelte dann über beide Ohren und offenbare dann sein Gebiss, in dem die beiden oberen Eckzähne fehlten. Ich glaub, ich weiß was du suchst &#8211; KAFFEE!"​KAFFEE! Dieses Wort hallte in meinen Kopf wieder wie das Getöse eines Wasserfalls. Ich hatte das Gefühl, der Kloß in meinem Hals wurde noch dicker. Auf alle Fälle hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mir das Atmen plötzlich um einiges schwerer fiel. Jemand hat mir meine Idee geklaut. Und verdient sich sogar dumm und dämlich damit. Aber wie ist das möglich? Ich blickte auf und schaute in das Gesicht von Rexxar, das einen sorgevollen Ausdruck angenommen hatte.​
REXXAR: &#8222;Ist alles in Ordnung? Du zitterst."​
Mir wurde plötzlich schwindlig vor den Augen und begann zu taumeln. Rexxar reagierte augenblicklich, schnappte mich bevor ich umkippte und half mir sachte, mich auf meine Liege zu setzen.​
ICH: &#8222;Danke... es geht schon... es ist nur... der Kaffee war meine Idee. Ich hab ihn gezüchtet... perfektioniert... niemand kann davon wissen... und jetzt das! Hätte ich meinen Kaiserschmarrn nicht, wäre ich schon längst pleite. Und der Giftzwerg von Gnom verdient sich daran einen goldenen A....!"​Die einzige Erfindung von mir, die etwas Gewinn abwirft ist der selbst entwickelte &#8222;Braun Zucker". Da ich aber so sehr auf den Kaffee eingefahren war, und deshalb keine Möglichkeit hatte den Zucker in großem Stil zu vermarkten, hab ich ihn an die Agrana Zucker GmbH verkauft. Die verkaufen meine Erfindung nun unter der Eigenmarke &#8222;Wiener Zucker &#8211; Braun Zucker". 10% des Gewinns streiche ich ein, aber dieser ist leider nur mehr als dürftig.​Braun Zucker - Kevin Braun, verstehst du? Die meisten glauben, &#8222;Braun" bezieht sich auf seine Farbe, dabei ist mein Nachname damit gemeint. Ach, ich befürchte mein Name wird für immer in Vergessenheit geraten." Ich versank in ein tiefes schweigen.​
Rexxar betroffen: &#8222;Das wusste ich nicht... tut mir leid."​ICH: &#8222;Du kannst nichts dafür, aber sage mir, wie bist du auf mich gekommen?"​REXXAR begann zu strahlen: &#8222;Das ist schnell erzählt. Als ich wieder in die Scherbenwelt zurückkehrte, schnappte ich schon bald auf, dass es auch in dieser Welt jemanden gibt, der Kaffee verkauft. Ich bin verrückt danach musst du wissen. Deshalb hab ich über dich nachgeforscht, und bin nun bei dir gelandet."​
Ich versuchte müde zu lächeln: &#8222;Wenigstens einen Fan habe ich schlussendlich bekommen." Ich stand langsam auf und ging Richtung Gasthaus. Beim vorbeigehen klopfte ich Rexxar auf die Schulter. &#8222;Komm mit, heute bist du mein Gast. Deine Suche soll belohnt werden." Als ich mich zu ihm umdrehte strahlte ich über beide Ohren. &#8222;Koste das Getränk der Götter. Das Getränk in dem wir beide am liebsten baden würden."​
Zehn Minuten später hielt ich meinem Gast eine große Tasse dampfenden Kaffees unter die Nase. Er sog begierig den Duft frisch gemahlener Kaffeebohnen auf, leckte sich vorfreudig seine Zähne, und nahm anschließend einen großen Schluck davon. Seine Augen weiteten sich, bevor er mit einem lauten Knall die Tasse wieder abstellte. Sein Gesicht blieb einige Zeit ausdruckslos, seine Kinnlade heruntergeklappt. Ich bekam es mit der Angst zu tun, unwissend was ich tun könne, beziehungsweise, was gerade in Rexxar vorgeht. Eine Frage wütete in mir: Schmeckt es ihm, oder schmeckt es ihm nicht? Langsam fing er sich wieder.​
REXXAR: &#8222;Aber das ist ja...", seine Augen blieben ausdruckslos &#8222;...mit Abstand der beste Kaffee, den ich je getrunken hab."​
Er sprang euphorisch auf und klopfte mir auf die Schulter: &#8222;Weg mit dem billigen Gebräu des Möchtegern-Gnoms, her mit dem Göttergetränk von Kevin Braun!"​Bei diesen Worten leerte er die restliche Tasse auf ex. Ich stand dabei und beobachtete ihn still. Ich begann zu grinsen, schließlich zu lächeln, dann zu strahlen. Es traf mich eine Erkenntnis. Mit Kevin Braun ist es nicht zu Ende. Weite Welt, ich komme! Denn Kaffee ist und bleibt meine Bestimmung!​


----------



## Mafloni (8. Juli 2011)

Kapitel 2 – Die Abreise​-------------------------------------------​
Anfangs erwähnte ich, dass ich den ungebetenen Gast am liebsten loswerden würde. Ich bin froh, dass es sich aus der Situation heraus anders ergeben hatte. Wenn ich in den Erinnerungen der letzten Monate schwelge, hatte ich zwar ein angenehmes, aber nicht sehr erfüllendes Leben genossen. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, hat mich nicht der Verkauf von Kaffee zu dem gemacht, der ich bin, sondern erst die Abenteuer, die durch den Erhalt der Bohnen ausgelöst wurden. Ich denke noch immer an die Zeit zurück, wie alles begonnen hatte. Und wie ich mich seitdem verändert, beziehungsweise weiterentwickelt hatte. Ich hab nicht vergessen, wie ich war, als mir Kel’Thuzad das erste Mal in Brill über den Weg gelaufen war. Ich war wortkarg, emotionslos und hatte mit dem Rest der Welt abgeschlossen. Erst als ich urplötzlich von den Naaru entführt wurde, gab es in meinem Leben eine nennenswerte Wendung. Ich schloss viele Bekanntschaften, sah vieles von der Welt, sah andere Kulturen und Völker. Erst dann wurde mir bewusst, wie viel wunderbares es auf der Welt gibt, das es zu entdecken gilt...​
Dies war auch einer der Gründe, warum ich Rexxars Vorschlag, ihn auf seiner Reise zurück nach Azeroth zu begleiten, nicht abschlagen konnte. Was Rexxar dazu trieb, mich dabeihaben zu wollen, darüber schweigt er sich aus. Das wahrscheinlichste wäre, dass er es selbst Leid ist, wieder alleine um die Welt zu ziehen. Vielleicht war er einfach schon zulange alleine. Vielleicht war ich ihm auch einfach nur sympathisch. Vielleicht teilen wir auch genügend gemeinsame Interessen, in diesem Fall Kaffee. Oder ihm gefiel einfach die Vorstellung, einen persönlichen Kaffeekocher im Gepäck zu haben. Bei letzteren Gedanken musste ich grinsen. Ich schüttelte den Kopf. So würde ich Rexxar nicht einschätzen.​
Ich war noch unschlüssig, was ich für meine erneute Reise packen sollte, beziehungsweise was ich überhaupt benötigen würde. Ich kniete gerade in einer finsteren Ecke meines Zimmers und durchwühlte eine der hölzernen Kommoden, als ich mich plötzlich an einen eckigen Gegenstand stieß, und mir die Fingerknöchel aufkratzte. Ich stieß einen unterdrückten Fluch aus. Im dämmrigen Licht erkannte ich, wie sich die Haut an besagter Stelle durch Blut verfärbte. Während ich die blutige Stelle in den Mund steckte, war ich im Gedanken wieder ganz wo anders. Mein Blick hatte sich bereits wieder auf den dubiosen Gegenstand fixiert, an dem ich mich gestoßen hatte. Es war eine kleine Holzschatulle, die mit einigen metallischen kunstvollen Ornamenten verziert war. Trauer stieg in mir auf, als ich mich erinnerte, was er beinhaltete. Ich stellte sie auf den Boden, öffnete sie. Auf einem gepolsterten, feuerrotem Tuch lag der besagte Gegenstand. Ein Ring, gegossen aus dem reinsten Gold das man sich vorstellen konnte. An seiner Vorderseite waren drei Edelsteine eingelassen. Ein Rubin, ein Saphir und ein Smaragd. Das Zeichen für die drei wichtigsten Prinzipien:​
Friede – Gerechtigkeit – Güte​
Ich wischte mir mit der Handfläche über die Augen. Sie waren feucht. Begann zu schluchzen und plötzlich tat ich mir schwer die Tränen zu halten.​
Eine Erinnerung hallte durch meinen Kopf: Vergesse niemals für das du kämpfst, vergesse niemals an das du glaubst. Verschließe nicht die Augen vor denen, die Hilfe benötigen.​
Ich wimmerte leise: „Oh nein, das hab ich nicht vergessen. Könnte ich gar nicht. Genauso wenig wie ich dich vergessen könnte. Was machst du wohl gerade, bist du wach, oder schläfst du noch? Wenn wir uns das nächste Mal sehen, begegnest du mir dann als Freund oder als Feind?"​
Der Ring trug auch eine Gravur, geschrieben mit einer harmonischen, geschwungenen Schrift: „Regiere stets mit Güte und Weisheit, mein Sohn."​
ICH: „Der Siegelring von Arthas. Den hätte er getragen, würde er heute als König von Lordaeron regieren. Doch etwas dunkles hatte von seiner Seele Besitz ergriffen.​Ich erinnerte mich, wie ich in seinen Besitz gelangt war. Es war nach der Schlacht um Eiskrone. Ich war dabei als Arthas das Kämpfen aufgab. Das Kämpfen um sich selbst. Wie er sein Schicksal am Frostthron besiegelte. Seinen letzten Satz würde ich niemals vergessen: „Ich bitte dich nur um eines. Bitte halte mich als deinen Freund in Erinnerung, aber nicht so... nicht so..."​Als gebrochener Mensch schritt ich langsam die eisigen Treppen des Frostthrons hinab. Dort traf ich das allerletzte Mal auf Marvyn und Falric, die mir den Weg versperrten. Marvyn drückte mir einen Gegenstand in die Hand mit den Worten: „Es war Arthas letzter Wunsch, dass du ihn bekommen würdest."​Als ich meine Faust öffnete, war es der Siegelring. Ich betrachtete den Ring lange, unfähig ein Wort zu sagen. Als ich dann endlich wieder aufblickte, waren die beiden Todesritter verschwunden."​
Ich versank in ein tiefes Schweigen, den Ring mit beiden Händen umschlossen. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich so gesessen bin, als hinter mir plötzlich eine Stimme ertönte.​
REXXAR: „Lass die Vergangenheit ruhen. Schließe endlich damit ab, was damals geschehen ist. Du quälst dich damit schon so lange."​
Ich blickte auf und fixierte irgendeinen Punkt in der Ferne. Ich machte mir nicht die Mühe mich zu Rexxar umzudrehen. Genauso wenig gab ich mir die Mühe, auf seine Antwort einzugehen.​
ICH: „Seit wann bist du hier?"​REXXAR: „Die ganze Zeit schon, ich hab dich schluchzen gehört."​Ich erschrocken, die Augen geweitet: „Du hast alles gehört was ich gesagt habe?"​Rexxar zögerte kurz: „Ja, das habe ich. Aber keine Sorge, von mir wird keiner was erfahren."​Ich senkte wieder den Kopf, schüttelte ihn: „So war das nicht geplant, ich wollte dich nicht in das Ganze reinziehen. Es ist eine Bürde, die ich selbst zu tragen habe."​REXXAR: „Jeder hat in seinem Leben eine Last zu tragen. Die kann die keiner Abnehmen. Aber du kannst sie mit jemanden teilen. Dann lastet nur noch das halbe Gewicht auf dir."​
Bei diesen Worten war REXXAR neben mich getreten, ich blickte auf. Ich sah, wie er mir eine Hand reichte.​
REXXAR: „Bist du bereit, deine Last zu teilen, die dich zu Boden drückt? Dann fasse diese Hand die dir helfen wird diese zu tragen. Oder die im Notfall auch dich. Du musst ab nun nie wieder etwas alleine tragen." Er schwieg kurz: „Einverstanden?"​
Abwechselnd betrachtete ich den Ring und Rexxar. Schließlich steckte ich mir den Ring an den Finger und griff nach der darbietenden Hand. Der Halbork lächelte. Mit einem Ruck half er mir auf die Beine.​
ICH: „Ich bin bereit, meinen Schmerz zu teilen." Ich strich mit dem Finger über den Ring. „Aber ich werde niemals vergessen."​REXXAR: „Das kann man auch nicht. Man kann nur damit abschließen."​
Ein trauriges Lächeln huschte über mein Gesicht.​
ICH: „Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht... wahrscheinlich hast du Recht."​
Ich klopfte Rexxar auf die Schulter.​
ICH: „Komm, wir müssen noch alles für unsere Abreise vorbereiten."​Ich überlegte kurz: „Wo geht es überhaupt hin?"​REXXAR: „Auf alle Fälle nicht in die östlichen Königreiche. Dort war ich viel zu lange. Ich habe mich von der Region bereits satt gesehen. Außerdem betrachtet die Allianz jeden Ork als Schwerverbrecher. Stell dir das vor. Ich hielt am Wegesrand im Wald von Elvynn auf meiner karierten Kuscheldecke gerade ohne böse Hintergedanken ein Picknick, als plötzlich eine Patrouille Soldaten hinter mir auftauchte und Anstalten machte, mir ans Leder zu wollen."​
Er schnaubte. „Auf alle Fälle wollte ich gerade in mein frisch belegtes Thunfisch-Sandwich beißen, als sie ihre Zahnstocher auf mich richteten und unverschämter Weise von mir forderten, dass ich mich ergeben sollte."​ICH: „Und was hast tu gemacht?"​Rexxar zuckte die Schultern: „Anfangs nichts. Ich legte in aller Seelenruhe mein Sandwich zur Seite, und fragte den Hauptmann – zumindest vermutete ich, dass es ihr Anführer war, da er so eine lange blaue Feder am Helm trug – ob es ein Verbrechen wäre, am Wegesrand einen Imbiss zu sich zu nehmen."​Es ist ein Verbrechen, ein Ork zu sein, war seine einzige scharfe Antwort. Ich zuckte die Schultern. Das hier ist ein freies Land, und für meine ork‘sche Herkunft kann ich nichts, ich kenne meine Rechte.​Der Hauptmann grinste sadistisch: Du hast das Recht zu schweigen. Er blickte zu seinen beiden Begleitern. Führt ihn ab! Gemächlich stand ich auf und knackste mit den Fingern. Ich schritt auf den Kommandanten zu und blieb erst eine Handbreite entfernt vor ihm stehen. Herablassend blickte ich in die Augen des um einen Kopf kleineren Soldaten. Weißt du was, Mensch? Entweder du packst jetzt deine Kumpanen und machst dich schleunigst vom Acker, oder deine dämliche blaue Feder landet samt Helm in deinem Allerwertesten."​Rexxar seufzte: „Leider nahm er mich nicht ernst, beziehungsweise wollte meinem gut gemeinten Rat nicht Folge leisten. Als er seinen Begleitern den Befehl erteilen wollte, meinerseits zu entledigen, hab ich meine Drohung in die Tat umgesetzt. Auf alle Fälle ist der Hauptmann danach wild gestikulierend wie ein Hampelmann herumgesprungen, während seine Begleiter es sehr eilig hatten, das Weite zu suchen. Ich packte daraufhin gemächlich meine Sachen und setzte meinen Weg fort."​
Ich wusste nicht, ob ich bei dieser Schilderung laut auflachen oder ob mir eher ein Schauder über den Rücken laufen sollte. Schlussendlich war es eine Mischung von beiden. Rexxar setzte unentwegt seinen Redeschwall fort.​
REXXAR: „Nein, ich hab‘ mir gedacht, wir machen einen Abstecher nach Kalimdor. Fernab aller Verrückten. Außerdem soll dort gerade eine Orkstadt errichtet werden. Das ist schon eher meine Kragenweite."​
ICH: „Und wie kommen wir dahin?"​REXXAR: „Na wie wohl? Durch das dunkle Portal."​Ich blickte verwirrt: „Das Portal ist auf der anderen Seite der Welt. Nicht zu vergessen, dass der Ausgang auf Azeroth erst recht in den östlichen Königreichen ist, und nicht in Kalimdor."​Rexxar zuckte mit den Schultern: „Und?"​ICH: „Naja, ist ein ziemlich weiter Weg."​Rexxar: „Wenn du einen besseren Plan hast, nur zu!"​
Den hätte ich sogar, nur sprach ich den Gedanken nicht laut aus. Ich hätte meine guten Beziehungen mit Illidan spielen lassen können, der uns schnell ein Portal nach Kalimdor eröffnen könnte. Dann fiel mir jedoch wieder ein, dass wahrscheinlich die brennende Legion davon Wind bekommen würde. Immerhin hatte sich Illidan ins Exil zurückgezogen, um jegliche Reibereien mit der Legion zu vermeiden. Somit würde ich nur wieder provozieren, dass sich Illidan’s Feinde wieder an ihn „erinnern".​
Zu Rexxar sagte ich hingegen folgendes: „Nein du hast Recht, etwas Bewegung kann nicht schaden."​
Ich überlegte: „Aber eine Frage noch: Wenn wir in den verwüsteten Lande angekommen sind, wie sollen wir dann nach Kalimdor gelangen? Soweit ich weiß, verkehrt nur ein einziges Schiff zwischen den beiden Kontinenten, die unseren Ansprüchen entsprechen würden. Der Goblin-Zeppelin in Lordaeron. Nur müssten wir den ganzen Kontinent durchqueren um dorthin zu gelangen." Ich schüttelte ratlos den Kopf. „Oder möchtest du als Ork lieber auf einem Allianz-Schiff reisen?"​
REXXAR: „Du bist eindeutig schon zu lange von deiner Heimat weg. Seither hat sich einiges verändert. Inzwischen existiert eine zweite Route nach Kalimdor. Die Orks haben begonnen einen Außenposten im Schlingendorntal zu errichten. Von dort verkehrt jetzt in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Schiff. Man plant, dort längerfristig eine zweite Zeppelin-Route zu errichten. Im Moment verhandeln sie noch mit den Goblins über die Preise – sind harte Geschäftspartner."​
Das wusste ich in der Tat noch nicht: „Wenn das stimmt, dann sind meine Befürchtungen natürlich unberechtigt.", ich machte eine abweisende Handbewegung, „Wie dem auch sei, ich werde nun endlich mal meine Sachen packen."​REXXAR: „Besonders viel wirst du nicht brauchen. Eigentlich gar nichts. Wird werden von dem Leben, was die Natur uns zu bieten hat. Oder willst du allen Ernstes die ganze Zeit einen Koffer mit dir rumschleppen? Ich würde das nicht wollen."​
Seine Erklärung klingt plausibel. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, was braucht ein Mensch wirklich? Nicht viel. Laut sagte ich: „Zumindest einen kleinen Sack Kaffeebohnen wird ich mitnehmen, Kaffee ist immerhin einer der Gründe, weshalb ich erneut zu einer Weltreise aufbrechen müsste." Während ich plauderte, füllte ich eine Hand voll Bohnen in einen kleinen Leinensack und band ihn mir um die Lende.​
Rexxar verfolgte meinen Bewegungen skeptisch: „So wenig? Das reicht ja nicht einmal aus, um dir selbst daraus eine Tasse Kaffee zu machen. Und mit diesen paar Bohnen möchtest du Erfolg haben? Dass ich nicht lache!"​Ich grinste über beide Ohren: „Glaub mir, das reicht vollkommen. Seit Ewigkeiten hab ich es nicht mehr nötig, säckeweise Bohnen mit mir rumzuschleppen."​
Bei diesen Worten nahm ich eine Bohne aus dem Beutel und hielt sie Rexxar unter die Nase.​
REXXAR: „Was ist damit?"​ICH: „Sieh doch mal genauer hin."​
Verwirrt wandte mein Begleiter seinen Blick auf die Kaffeebohnen in meiner Hand.​Rexxar starrte sie en paar Sekunden an: „In meinen Augen eine ganz gewöhnliche Bohne – er brach den Blickkontakt ab.​
*plopp*​
Rexxar blickte erschrocken auf: „Was war das?"​ICH trocken: „Verdammt, du sollst hinschauen."​
Er folgte meinen Blicken, weitete die Augen und schrie überrascht auf. Denn aus der einzelnen Bohne sind zwei geworden.​
REXXAR: „Wahnsinn, wie hast du das gemacht?"​ICH: „Eine Erfindung von Liddia, einer Mitbewohnerin von mir, als ich noch in meiner alten Heimatstadt Brill gelebt hatte – Selbst vermehrende Kaffeebohnen."​
*plopp plopp*​
ICH: „Siehst du? Jetzt sind es vier. Jetzt verstehst du hoffentlich, warum ich nicht mehr von meinem Saatgut brauchen werde."​
REXXAR: „In der Tat... sehr praktisch...aber...wenn die sich in so einem rasanten Tempo vermehren, müsstest du doch bereits längst in den Bohnen ertrunken sein..."​ICH: „Anfangs wäre es beinahe soweit gekommen, weil ich noch nicht wusste, wie man diese Bohnen handhaben musste. Als jedoch meine Lagerräume in kürzester Zeit voll waren, haben sie aufgehört sich zu teilen. Das heißt, sie vermehren sich nur so lange, wie auch Platz vorhanden ist. An der frischen Luft und Sonnenlichteinwirkung kann man hingen den Effekt verstärken.​
*plopp plopp plopp plopp*​
Wortlos verstaute ich die Bohnen in meinem Beutel und ermahnte Rexxar: „Verliere niemals, und damit meine ich niemals, eine dieser genmanipulierten Kaffeebohnen. Sonst versinkt Azeroth schneller unter Kaffee als du gucken kannst..."​Rexxar nickte nur stumm während er mit einem ehrfürchtigem Blick auf meine Erfindung starrte.​


----------



## Mafloni (8. Juli 2011)

Kapitel 3 - Als Kevin einen leibhaftigen Grubenlord begegnete​-------------------------------------------​
Ich wusste, dass die Reise ins Schlingendorntal beschwerlich und lang werden sollte. Aber niemand konnte mich darauf vorbereiten wie langwierig und aufregend sie schlussendlich tatsächlich wurde. Unsere Reise zum dunklen Portal war vergleichsweise harmlos. Die Dämonen, denen wir begegneten, beachteten uns gar nicht. Sämtliche Dämonen waren mit etwas anderem beschäftigt. Verdammnislord Kazzak trieb die riesigen Dämonen an, diese wiederum die großen, die großen die mittelgroßen, während diese wiederum die kleineren Dämonen mit Peitschenhieben dazu antrieben, immer mehr Baumaterial heranzuschaffen. Schlussendlich hatten also nur die kleineren Dämonen den Jackpot geknackt. Die anderen waren wiederum nur damit beschäftigt, die ihnen aufgetragene Arbeit den nächst kleineren Dämonen aufzubürden. Für mich war es ein eher drolliger Anblick. Dennoch würde ich vieles dafür geben, mit keinem von denen den Platz tauschen zu müssen.​
Die Frage, wohin das ganze Baumaterial gebracht wurde, offenbarte sich spätestens dann, als sich am Horizont die majestätische Silhouette der monumentalen Höllenfeuerzitadelle abzeichnete. Die Festung der Orks, wo sie sich einst für die bevorstehenden Angriffe auf Azeroth gewappnet hatten. Umgekehrt war es ein beinahe unüberwindbarer Schutzschild, sollte wider erwarten der Angriff fehl schlagen und der Feind stattdessen in der Scherbenwelt einfallen.​
Hammerschläge hörte man bereits aus der Ferne. Als wir näher kamen, wurden wir Zeuge, wie die Dämonen emsig dabei waren, die etwas angeschlagene Höllenfeuerzitadelle wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hatte sich hier eine Schlacht monumentalen Ausmaßes abgespielt. Denn hier fand die letzte große Schlacht zwischen den Dranei und den Orks statt. Nach gewonnener Schlacht wurde die beschädigte Festung lange Zeit aufgegeben. Deshalb überrascht es mich, dass ausgerechnet jetzt damit begonnen wurde, die alten Kriegsschäden auszubessern. Fast als hatte Rexxar meinen Gedanken erahnt, bestätigte er meine Befürchtungen.​
REXXAR: „Sie rüsten sich für einen Krieg."​Ich schüttelte zustimmend den Kopf: „Die Frage ist nur. Gegen wen?"​
Rexxar kam nicht mehr dazu, auf meine Frage einzugehen, denn plötzlich wurden wir durch ein dunkles Donnergrollen aufgeschreckt. Wir gingen hinter den nächstbesten Felsen in Deckung. Als wir vorsichtig über die Felsen spähten, wurden wir Zeuge, was genau diesen Aufruhr verursacht hatte. Es war die schmerzerfüllte, bebende, unentwegt fluchende Stimme von einem gigantischen Grubenlord, der, durch Magie und Eisenketten gefesselt auf unmenschlichste Art und Weise angetrieben wurde.​
REXXAR: „Bei allen Geistern der Ahnen. Das ist Magtheridon. Ich dachte, er wäre tot. Wo bringen sie ihn hin? Oder was noch interessanter ist: was haben sie mit ihm vor?"​
Rexxar machte Anstalten aufzuspringen. Ich hielt ihn zurück.​
ICH: „Was um alles in der Welt hast du vor?"​REXXAR: „Ich muss wissen, was hier vor sich geht."​ICH: „Vergiss es, zu gefährlich."​REXXAR: „Nicht unbedingt." Er deutete auf die Zitadelle. „Es scheint, sie haben das Ende ihrer Reise erreicht."​
Ich folgte Rexxars Finger. Just in dem Moment begann es tief im inneren der Festung zu rumoren, bevor sich ein bisher unbekanntes Tor zu öffnen begann und im Erdboden verschwand.​
ICH: „Ein Geheimgang."​Rexxar klopfte mir auf die Schulter: „In der Tat." Er wedelte hektisch mit seinem Arm: „Los komm!"​
Bei diesen Worten war er wie ein geölter Blitz aufgesprungen und näherte sich, auf seine Deckung achtend, im Eiltempo dem Konvoi. Ich hatte Schwierigkeiten mit ihm Schritt zu halten. Wir erreichten in letzter Sekunde den Eingang. Denn als der letzte der Wächter durch das Tor getreten war, begann sich der Durchgang mit lauten malmenden Geräuschen wieder zu schließen. Rexxar deutete seinen Begleitern, dass sie warten sollten. Gehorsam machten sie nach kurzem zögern kehrt und verschwanden schon bald aus unserer Sichtweite. Eher weniger, weil sie bereits Deckung gefunden hatten, sondern eher deshalb, weil meine Sichtweite durch das Stahltor vor mir massiv eingeschränkt wurde. Während ich noch das Tor anstarrte, war Rexxar bereits einen Schritt weiter. Im zügigen Tempo, mit der Grazie einer Perserkatze wuselte Rexxar den Gang hinunter, immer wieder in den Nischen der Wände Deckung suchend. So erreichten wir bereits nach kurzer Zeit das Ende des Ganges, ohne jegliche Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Entweder sie rechneten nicht mit Eindringlingen, oder sie waren einfach zu sehr damit beschäftigt, Magtheridon nicht aus den Augen zu lassen. Es wäre ohnehin nicht möglich gewesen, dass sie uns hören, denn der Grubenlord fluchte unentwegt mit einer Lautstärke, die jegliche Kommunikation unmöglich machte.​
Der Gang mündete am Ende in eine weitläufige Halle, ausgestattet mit den ungewöhnlichsten Apparaturen, über dessen Sinn und Zweck ich nur spekulieren konnte. Zumindest erfuhr ich schon bald, wozu die Steuerkonsolen dienen, die in regelmäßigem Abstand um die Halle herum montiert waren. Als Magtheridon in die Mitte geführt worden war, schossen sogleich Energiestrahlen aus ihnen hervor, die sogleich den Grubenlord mit einer Art Ketten aus grün leuchtendem Licht an den Arm- und Beingelenken fesselten. Magtheridon bäumte sich auf und versuchte sich loszureißen, doch umso mehr er sich dagegen sträubte, umso stärker schienen auch die Schmerzen für ihn zu werden.​Ein Ork mit einer Hexerrobe löste sich aus der Menge und schritt als einziger auf den Grubenlord zu. Magtheridon hörte sich auf zu wehren. Stattdessen fixierte er den Ork mit einem noch nie dagewesenen hasserfüllten Blick, der nur eins verkündete. Sollte ich freikommen, bist du tot.​
MAGHTERIDON: „Keli'dan, du Ausgeburt der Hölle, die Verräter. Warst du nicht einst meine rechte Hand? Was soll das ganze? Was hast du mit mir vor?"​
Der Ork schritt nun endgültig an Magtheridon heran. Mit seiner linken Hand zeichnete er eine Geste, dessen Bedeutung ich mir sogleich bewusst wurde. Die Energiestrahlen, die den Grubenlord fesselten, wurden in ihre Intensität verstärkt. Wie von einem Stromschlag getroffen, grunzte der Gefangene auf, bevor er entkräftet zusammenbrach. Er hatte nur noch die Kraft, den Kopf zu heben, und in den spöttischen Gesichtsausdruck von Keli'dan zu blicken, der etwa einen Meter von seinem Kopf entfernt stehen geblieben war &#150; knapp außerhalb von Magtheridons Reichweite.​
Der Ausdruck des Orks hatte sich inzwischen gewandelt. Soweit ich es interpretieren konnte, erkannte ich in seinem Gesicht einen Ausdruck sadistischer Freude.​
KELI'DAN: „Was ich mit dir vorhabe? Willst du das wirklich wissen? Wenn du darauf bestehst, nur zu gerne. Aber du hättest es noch früh genug erfahren."​
Der Hexer machte erneut einen Wink mit seiner Hand. Plötzlich war die Halle von einem regen Treiben erfüllt. Von allen Seiten stürmten niedere Dämonen heran, eben solche, die auch draußen Baumaterialen getragen hatten. In ihren Händen trugen sie Schläuche und Werkzeuge, bei dessen Anblick es mir den Magen umdrehte.​
Magtheridon schien die Gefahr, die ihm zu drohen scheint, geahnt zu haben. Denn er bäumte sich noch ein letztes Mal auf und schlug um sich. Zermalmte mit seinen Fäusten Diener unter sich, und schleuderte mit seinem Schwanz Dämonen an die nächstbeste Wand, an der sie, teils bewusstlos, teils tot, zusammenbrachen. Durch den regen Widerstad des Gefangenen angeregt, begannen auch die Energieseile ihre Wirkung zu verstärken. Ein Stromschlag nach dem anderen durchzuckte den Körper des in Blutrausch verfallenen Grubenlords. Doch er schien die Schmerzen nicht mehr zu spüren, er tobte weiter.​
Ein beißender Geruch ging durch meine Nase. Als ich meinen Blick wandte, erfuhr ich auch warum. Aus einer der Fesselungsapparaturen stieg dunkler Rauch auf. Dann begann sie zu knistern und anschließend im lauten Knall zu explodieren. Plötzlich begannen auch die anderen Apparaturen unter den immensen Belastungen zu quietschen und zu knarren. Sie konnten die Tobsucht des Grubenlords nicht länger unter Kontrolle halten.​
Keli'dans Ausdruck wandte sich. Hatte er vorher noch spöttisch gegrinst, so hatte sich in seinem Geist nun die blanke Panik breit gemacht. Er wedelte wild gestikulierend herum.​
KELIDAN: „Los! Macht irgendwas! Angriff! Aber tötet ihn nicht, wir brauchen ihn lebend!"​
Bei diesem Befehl setzten sich Keli'dans Wächter in Bewegung. Zuerst die Teufelswachen, dann die Schreckenslords und schlussendlich auch der ganze bunte Rest der übrig geblieben war. Auf Magtheridon prasselte eine Salve nach der anderen ein. Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, wie es der ohnehin geschwächten Grubenlord schaffte, die ganzen Schmerzen und Verletzungen wegzustecken.​
Ein weiterer Schutzmechanismus war ausgefallen, dann noch einer. Rund um mich war die Hölle auf Erden ausgebrochen. Ich blickte zu Rexxar. Dieser presste sich so gut es ging an die nächste Wand. Nicht nur, weil er nicht entdeckt werden möchte, sondern auch deshalb, weil er sich irgendwie lebend aus der Situation, in der er sich geritten hatte, zu retten. Ich hingegen hatte ganz andere Gedanken. Ich dachte gar nicht mehr an Flucht. Ich möchte lieber wissen, warum Magtheridon gefangen gehalten wird. Die Abenteuerlust war in mir erweckt. Ich dachte gar nicht mehr daran, dass ich den Tag vielleicht nicht überleben könnte. Ich fühlte mich mehr wie ein unbeteiligter Zuseher. Rexxar schien zu spüren, was in mir vor ging, denn er nickte mir nur wortlos zu. Er hatte verstanden. Plötzlich schien sich auch mein Begleiter wieder zu entspannen. In seinem Kopf arbeitete es. Dann deutete er mir mit einer Handbewegung, dass ich warten sollte. Im nächsten Augenblick war er um die Ecke verschwunden.​
Ich war verwirrt. Was hatte Rexxar vor, jetzt wo die Schlacht hinter unserem Rücken tobte? Meine Neugier wurde sogleich belohnt. Eine Minute später war Rexxar wieder zurück. Hinter ihm schleifte er die bewusstlosen (beziehungsweise toten Körper) zweier Akrolyten her. Ich vermutete, dass es sich hierbei um Hexer-Lehrlinge handelte. Ratlos starrte ich ihn an. Dieser grinste nur.​ICH: „Was hast du mit den beiden vor?"​REXXAR: „Irgendwie müssen wir von hier doch wieder wegkommen oder? Und was wäre einfacher um uns als Ihresgleichen auszugeben?"​
Bei diesen Worten drückte mir Rexxar den Kragen eines Hemdes in die Hand. Mir wäre lieber gewesen, er hätte sich den ganzen Rest, der sonst noch dran hängt, behalten. Ich kam nicht dazu, diesen Gedanken weiterzuspinnen. Denn der Schüler in meiner Hand begann zu stöhnen und wieder das Bewusstsein zu erlangen. Ich reagierte sofort. Mit einem gezielten Faustschlag auf die Nase war das Problem gelöst. Nach einem kurzem röcheln war die Gestalt wieder in meinen Armen zusammengesackt.​Während ich noch mit dem Lehrling beschäftigt war, hatte Rexxar bereits seinen Teil der Beute gepackt, und versuchte nun unbeholfen, den braun gebrannten Ork-Akrolyten kopfüber aus der Robe zu schütteln. Dieses Schauspiel wurde durch ein andauerndes geklopfte begleitet, als der Kopf des Hexers gegen die harten Steinfliesen des Bodens geschüttelt wurde.​
Ich klopfte mir in Rexxars Richtung mit dem Zeigefinger an die Schläfe.​ICH: „Sag mal, du spinnt wohl, wie?"​
Rexxar lächelte verlegen. Jetzt änderte er seine Strategie. Er legte seine Beute auf den Boden, packte mit einer Hand seine Robe, mit der anderen Hand seinen Schopf und zog anschließend den Hexer mit einem Ruck aus seiner Kleidung. Triumphierend strahlte Rexxar in meine Richtung. Ich schüttelte nur unverständlich den Kopf.​Inzwischen hatte ich selbst meinem Hexer seiner Robe entledigt und sie übergezogen. Ich fühlte mich zwar, als trüge ich ein Korsett, aber die Robe passt. Die beiden Hexer ließen wir wortlos in einer der zahlreichen Nischen in den Wänden verschwinden.​
Die Schlacht neigte sich inzwischen auch seinem Ende zu. Schlussendlich war Magtheridon dem gewaltigen Ansturm unterlegen. Kraftlos keuchend lag er am Boden. Als ich das nächste Mal um die Ecke spähte, war der Grubenlord bereits an einigen der Schläuche angeschlossen. Mit einem leisen schnurren begannen die Apparaturen ihren Dienst. Was danach geschah, ließ sowohl mir, als auch Rexxar das Blut in den Adern gefrieren. Spätestens dann, als Keli'dan zufrieden zu einem metallenen Eimer ging, der mit den Schläuchen verbunden war, und anschließend darin mit einer Spritze herum hantierte. Als er die durchsichtige Kanüle empor hob, erkannte ich, was sie beinhaltete. Blut &#150; Magthridons Blut.​
KELI'DAN: „Es ist an der Zeit, den Orks erneut zu ihrem alten Glanz zu verhelfen. Es ist an der Zeit, ihre alten Kräfte wieder neu zu entfachen. Heute beginnt eine neue Ära für das glorreiche Volk der Orks."​Jubel brach unter den Dämonen aus.​KELI'DAN: „Gibt es einen Freiwilligen?"​Bei diesen Worten wurde ein in Ketten gelegter Ork vorgeführt. Keli'dan begann erneut sein diabolisches Grinsen aufzusetzen. Wen haben wir denn da? Wenn es sich hier nicht um Oberanführer Mor'ghor handelt. Ihr meldet euch freiwillig? Eine noble tat. Wenn euer Volk sieht, dass sich einer ihrer größten Anführer als Erster freiwillig für diese Prozedur meldet, werden sie bestimmt mit Freuden eurem glänzenden Beispiel folgen."​Mit diesen Worten trat Keli'dan auf den gefangenen Ork zu und injizierte ihm Magtheridons Blut. Was nun folgte, ließ mich erschauern. Vor meinen Augen krümmte sich der Gefangene und begann seine schmerzvolle Transformation.​
Als ich mich schließlich mit Rexxar als Hexer verkleidet mit dem anderen Gefolge raus schlich, waren wir nicht in der Lage einen vernünftigen Gedanken zu fassen. Die brennende Legion züchtet Höllenorks. Ein abscheulicher Gedanke. Doch was wollen sie damit bezwecken? Einen neuen Angriff auf Azeroth? Wir wissen es nicht, und ich befürchte, wir werden es nicht so schnell erfahren...


----------



## Elroth (11. Juli 2011)

Hey  Danke für die Fortführung. Ist dir bis hier hin mal wieder super gelungen und ich freue mich darauf, zu erfahren wie es weiter geht :-)


----------



## Mafloni (13. Juli 2011)

Elroth, du hast mich nicht vergessen *freu* ^^ 
Eigentlich hatte ich schon viel früher geplant, wieder über Kevin zu schreiben, nur ist mir im besten Willen keine Idee gekommen, welchen Handlungsstrang ich über WoW Classic spinnen soll. Das war eigentlich der Hauptgrund, weshalb es zu so einer Verzögerung gekommen ist. Von der Idee, Kurzgeschichten zu schreiben war ich überhaupt nicht angetan.

Es freut mich sehr, dich trotz fast einem Jahr Verzögerung als Leser des zweiten Teils begrüßen zu dürfen 
Das bezieht natürlich auch alle anderen mit ein, die im Hintergrund mitlesen ^^

Bitte verzeiht mir meine grammatikalischen Neuschöpfungen die ich gelegentlich zu Tage fördere, da ich die Sätze oft so niederschreibe, wie sie mir soeben durch den Kopf gehen. Wenn mir etwas auffällt, was sonderbar anmutet, werde ich es natürlich noch nachträglich korrigieren.

Somit wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim lesen. Wie immer bin ich für Feedback, Ideen und Anregungen jeglicher Art offen 

Liebe Grüße
Mafi


----------



## Elroth (13. Juli 2011)

Natürlich bin ich dir treu geblieben ! Ich habe hier immer mehrmals im Monat reingeschaut und gehofft, das etwas neues kommt. Und ich bin zufrieden, wie und mit wem du Kevin in ein neues Abenteuer schickst :-) Freue mich auf weitere spannende Geschichten  Lg, dein treuer Leser Elroth ;-)


----------



## Tartarus73 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich bin begeistert...

da ich die letzten Tage im Büro nicht viel zu tun hatte, war ich froh auf deine erlebnisreiche und fesselnde Geschichte zu stoßen. Ohne irgendeine Meinung oder Ahnung was mich auf dieser Reise erwartet habe ich angefangen die Geschichte um Kevin zu lesen und muss sagen, schon seit dem ersten Kapitel hat mich diese Story gefesselt.

Deine Art zu schreiben hat mir des öfteren ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. Ich glaube wenn mich einer meiner Kollegen dabei gesehen hätte, wäre ich für verrückt erklärt worden. ^^

Dein Humor und die Art, wie du versteckte Szenen aus Filmen etc. einbaust ist wahrlich erfrischend und hat mir einige vergnügte Stunden beschert..

Ich habe jede Zeile all deiner Kapitel verschlungen und lächze nach mehr. Mach bitte weiter und erfreue uns mit Kevins Abenteuern..

Ich für meinen Teil bin mittlerweile ein kleiner Fan von und um die Geschichte über Kevin und da interessieren mich nicht die kleinen Rechtschreibfehler o.Ä. Dafür macht die Story viel zu viel Spaß 

Von mir gibts dafür ne 10/10 mit * 


Grüße, Tartarus


----------



## icepeach (13. Juli 2011)

Herrlich was habe ich gelacht, vorallem über arthi 
Bin noch nicht ganz durch, aber hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Du kannst mir auch gerne eine signierte Ausgabe zuschicken


----------



## Mafloni (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Tartarus, Hallo Icepeach,
Danke für euer überaus positives Feedback. Es ist immer wieder eine Freude, wenn ein paar neue Gesichter dazustoßen und ihre Meinung zu der Geschichte kundtun  

Es wird auf alle Fälle noch zahlreiche Fortsetzungen zur Geschichte geben. Wie lange das zweite Buch werden wird, weiß ich leider noch nicht, aber so wie es im Moment aussehen wird, wird es umfangreicher wie der erste "Band". 

Gleich anschließend zu diesem Kommentar werde ich das vierte Kapitel posten. Dieses ist leider etwas kürzer geworden, da es ursprünglich nicht als eigenes Kapitel ausgelegt war. Dafür wird das fünfte Kapitel umso umfassender. Ich vermute, dass dieses wahrscheinlich so lange werden wird, wie das Kapitel über die Schlacht um Hyal. Dieses Kapitel wird etwas anders sein als die anderen, da ich gerne mal etwas ausprobieren möchte, und dem einen oder anderen wahrscheinlich vertraut vorkommen wird 

Liebe Grüße
Mafi


----------



## Mafloni (14. Juli 2011)

Kapitel 4 – Der geheimnisvolle Magier von Nethergarde​-------------------------------------------​
Die nächste Zeit gab es auf unserer Reise ins Schlingendorntal kaum besondere Vorkommnisse die wir nicht hätten bewältigen konnten. Die meiste Zeit der Reise versuchten wir über das zu spekulieren, was wir in der Höllenfeuer-Zitadelle erlebt hatten. Dass Magtheridon dazu missbraucht wird, um mit dessen Blut eine neue Armee von Höllenorks zu züchten, schien uns, nachdem was wir gesehen und gehört haben, am logischsten. Die Frage ist nur: Warum? Wir vermuteten, dass sich die brennende Legion erneut für den Krieg rüstet. Im schlimmsten Fall, so vermuteten wir, plant die Legion erneut einen Angriff auf Azeroth. Unsere Gespräche wurden jäh unterbrochen, als wir das Dunkle Portal erreicht hatten. Dabei war es weniger der Anblick, der uns den Atem stocken ließ, als die Tatsache, dass die Dämonen Grenzkontrollen eingerichtet hatten. Ohne einen gültigen Reisepass beziehungsweise eines Einreisevisums sei uns die Reise nach Azeroth nicht gestattet. Das Problem ließ sich schnell lösen, indem ich einfach erwähnte, dass Illidan, der momentane Obermotz der Scherbenwelt, eine guter Freund von mir sei. Plötzlich entgegnete man uns mit entzückender Höflichkeit. Einreiseformalitäten waren auch überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Der Zoll entschied spontan, uns als „Diplomaten" die Einreise nach Azeroth zu gewähren.​
Doch die Probleme waren nur kurzfristig gebannt. Die nächsten entstanden sofort nachdem wir das Portal durchschritten hatten. Wir wussten nicht, dass das die azeroth’sche Version des Dunklen Portals von grimmigen Magiern aus Dalaran beschützt wurde, die hier in den verwüsteten Lande einen Außenposten, genannt Nethergarde, errichtet hatten. Außenposten war gut. Das Ding ist eine verdammte Festung! Auf alle Fälle vermuteten sie in uns sofort eine Vorhut der brennenden Legion, die für eine erneute Invasion die Umgebung auskundschaften soll. Als Rexxar dann noch erwähnen musste, dass eben diese Legion just in diesem Moment dabei war, eine neue Armee aufzustellen, haben die Magier endgültig rot gesehen. Jetzt waren sie in ihrer grenzenlosen Weisheit endgültig davon überzeugt, dass wir nicht in friedlicher Absicht gekommen waren. Sie packten uns und steckten uns in die nächstbeste Zelle.​
Rexxar versuchte sich noch zu wiedersetzen, aber vergebens: „Sehen wir aus wie eine Vorhut der Legion? Bin ich ein Dämon? Nein, ein Ork! Verstehst du? Ein Ork!"​Dazu unser Bewacher trocken: „Eben, ein Ork. Das Volk, das den Krieg nach Azeroth brachte..." Wenn du mich fragst, ist deine Ausrede mehr als dürftig."​
Mit diesen Worten verriegelte der Magier hinter uns die massive Holztür.​
Rexxar: „Verdammt. Was machen wir jetzt? Ich bezweifle, dass wie hier auf diplomatischen Weg wieder rauskommen werden. Eine Flucht mit Waffengewalt ebenso wenig." Hoffnungslos ließ sich Rexxar in der nächstbesten Ecke des Zimmers zusammensinken. Er vergrub sein Gesicht in seinen Pranken.​
Ich überlegte: „Nicht ganz."​Rexxar blickte auf: „Nicht ganz? Was meinst du? Hast du einen Plan?"​Ich lächelte: „So in etwa."​
Bei diesen Worten griff ich in meinen Lederbeutel, nahm eine Kaffeebohne heraus und ließ sie wortlos auf den Boden fallen...​
​-ZEHN MINUTEN SPÄTER-​
​Die Magier von Nethergarde sind in Aufruhr. In Aufruhr deshalb, weil in der kleinen Zelle Dinge vorgehen, die sich ihrer Kontrolle zu entziehen schienen. Inzwischen hatte sich ein Bataillon, bestehend aus fünf Magiern und doppelt so vielen bewaffneten Soldaten vor der Zellentür von Kevin und Rexxar versammelt. Keiner von ihnen wagte es, die Tür zu öffnen. Denn irgendetwas schienen die beiden Gefangenen zu planen. Zumindest drangen undefinierte Geräusche durch die Tür, die in der halben Festung wiederhallten. Es war ein immer lauteres und immer häufiger auftretendes „poppen". Besser konnte man das Geräusch nicht erklären. Gäbe es Popcorn in Azeroth, dann könnte man das Geräusch damit wahrscheinlich am ehesten vergleichen.​Dann das unfassbare. Die Tür begann zu beben, dann zu schütteln, schließlich nach außen hin zu biegen. Holz knarrte unter der untypischen Belastung – begann nachzugeben. An der Stirn der Magier hatte sich kalter Schweiß gebildet. Einige schluckten, niemand wusste, was gleich kommen würde. Egal was sie vermuteten, mit dem, was nun folgte, konnte keiner rechnen.​
Mit einem lauten Knall zerberstete die massive Holztür. Die ersten Soldaten wurden durch die gewaltige Wucht des Aufschlags nach hinten gerissen. Die nächsten vier Soldaten verschwanden unter einem dunkelbraunen Etwas, welches sich wie eine Flut durch die Korridore der Festung bahnte. Die Magier sollten nie erfahren, was für eine fremdartige, diabolische Magie die beiden Gefangenen entfesselt hatten. Im Zentrum der Flut wurde Kevin und Rexxar mitgezogen.​Ein lautes, panisches Geschrei entwich aus den Kehlen der entsetzten Magier, als sie im dunklen Strom mitgerissen wurden. Immer schneller und schneller bewegte sich die Masse, durch die eigene Ausdehnung immer stärker angetrieben. Diejenigen, die im Weg standen wurden mitgerissen – bis plötzlich die Flut zum Stillstand kam. Kevin quälte sich mühsam an die Oberfläche – blickte um sich. Sie waren im Freien. Hinter sich erspähte er einige Meter entfernt die gebersteten Tore von Nethergarde. Sofort war er wieder auf den Beinen. Er packte Rexxar am Kragen und zog ihn mit einer unmenschlichen Kraft, die er kaum für möglich gehalten hatte, hinter sich her. In einem sicheren Abstand ließ er sich mit dem noch immer vollkommen kraftlosen Rexxar hinter einem Felsen nieder.​Kevin spähte sicherheitshalber vorsichtig über die Felsen, doch niemand schien ihnen zu folgen. Jetzt hatte der Feind ihn kennen gelernt. Den „kräftigen" Geschmack von frisch gerösteten Kaffee.​
Hätte es Rexxar nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen, hätte er dieses Schauspiel, das sich vor seinen Augen darbot, nie geglaubt. Er wurde Zeuge wie nacheinander praktisch jedes Fenster in der Festung zerschellte, als der Kaffee sich weiter seinen Weg bahnte. Wie ein Wasserfall ergoss sich das Schwarze Gold aus jeder nur erdenklichen Gebäudeöffnung. Hin und wieder rutschte auf diese Weise auch ein Magier aus dem Fenster, welcher, zwei Etagen tiefer, relativ weich in einem riesigen Haufen Kaffee landete. Hin und wieder wurde der Aufprall mit einem schmerzerfüllten Grunzen belohnt, als an manchen Stellen der Kaffee doch nicht so hoch stand wie vermutet. Wir beobachteten noch eine Weile das Schauspiel. Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie sie das Kaffeemalheur beseitigen wollen. Wenn sie nichts unternehmen, wird sich der Kaffee immer weiter ausdehnen, und erst die verwüsteten Lande, und später ganz Azeroth überschwemmen.​
Meine Geduld wurde schon bald belohnt. Die Magier beratschlagten sich, was nun zu machen sei. Einer machte den Vorschlag, die ganze Kaffeepracht einfach per Feuerzauber anzuzünden, Ein anderer empfahl, die Bohnen in ein Leerengefängnis zu bannen, während hingegen ein dritter vorschlug, die Bohnen mit einem Energievortex in eine andere Dimension zu befördern. Jeder dieser Vorschläge hatte einen gravierenden Nachteil. Sie müssten in jeden Fall die Festung aufgeben, doch dazu war keiner bereit. Die Debatte schwenkte schon bald in wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu einer handgreiflichen Diskussion um.​Die Situation beruhigte sich erst, als ein Magier mit blauer Zipfelmütze dazwischen ging und eine mögliche Lösung für das Problem vorschlug. Um was es ging, hörte ich leider nicht, dafür hörte ich den tosenden Beifall, den der unbekannte Magier für seine Idee bekam – es musste sich also um etwas großartiges handeln.​Stumm begann der Magier sein Ritual in einem schlampig, mit Ölkreiden gezeichnetem Pentagramm. Er klatschte dreimal in die Hände, blickte dann dreimal nach rechts und vollführte einen eleganten Hüftschwung, bei der wahrscheinlich jede Hula-Tänzerin vor Neid erblasst wäre, bevor er mit der folgenden Beschwörungsformel begann...​
Higitus pigitus zumba kazing,
Auf mein Kommando, da hört jedes Ding,
Wir packen den Koffer, kommt alle heran,
kommt her ihr Bohnen, sonst seit ihr dran!
Hocketie pocketie wocketie wob abra dabra hop,
macht euch alle winzig klein, dann geht genug in den Koffer rein,
Higitus figitus migitus mum Prestidigitonium.​
Während er den Vers aufsagte, wedelte er mit seinem Zauberstab herum, als wäre es ein Suppenlöffel. Auch wenn sein Ritual seltsam anmutet, scheint es wie geplant zu funktionierend. Mir klappte die Kinnlade hinunter als ich beobachtete, was der blaue Magier mit meinen Bohnen vorhatte. Wie durch Zauberhand schrumpften meine Bohnen auf ein Bruchteil ihrer Größe zusammen, die anschließend durch einen magischen Sog in einer handelsüblichen Reisetasche verschwanden. Nach absolvierten Ritual schloss er die Tasche. Alles was danach folgte, war in meinen Augen unnötig. Die Augen des Magiers begannen zu glitzern, bevor sich sein Gesicht verzog, als würde er perverse Freude an all dem finden, was er jetzt vollbrachte. Zuerst setzte er die Handtasche mit einer explosionsartigen Feuersäule in Brand, bevor er sie in ein Leerengefängnis sperrte und anschließend in mit einem Energievortex in die nächstbeste Dimension verbannte. (Dadurch verwandelte sich ein Stern auf der anderen Seite des Universum in eine Supernova und zerstörte einen Planeten, dessen einziger Überlebender zu einem der größten Helden der Menschheit wurde. Hierbei handelt es sich jedoch um eine ganz andere Geschichte, und werde nicht näher darauf eingehen)​
Anschließend verbeugte sich der blaue Magier vor tosendem Publikum, machte kehrt, stieg dabei auf seinen etwa zwei Meter langen Bart, und fiel der Länge nach hin. Mit einer raschen Bewegung war er wieder auf den Beinen und setzte seinen Weg fort. Sein Ziel war scheinbar ein riesiger Turm, der etwas abseits der Festung stand.​
Ich war scheinbar in einer Art Tranche verfallen, denn ich reagierte erst, als mir Rexxar nach mehrmaligen ansprechen in die Schulter zwickte. Ich jaulte auf.​
Rexxar grinste mich an. „Geht’s wieder?"​ICH: „Jaja, geht schon. Ich war nur etwas...verwirrt. Wer um alles in der Welt ist dieser alte Magier?"​REXXAR: „Der Ex von Madam Mim?"​ICH: „Wem?"​REXXAR: „Ach nichts, ist mir nur gerade so durch den Kopf gegangen..."​
Rexxar dachte nicht daran, näher auf seinem Kommentar einzugehen. Deshalb beließ ich es dabei. Kann nicht besonders wichtig gewesen sein. Vielleicht wieder so eine Spinnerei von ihm. Oder eine Aussage mit tieferem Sinn, welchen ich nicht verstehe. Es hat keinen Sinn, sich weiter darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen, deshalb winkte ich Rexxar zu mir und setzte mit ihm den Weg fort – dicht gefolgt von Misha, Leokk, Grummel und Geisterschwinge. Die vier verstehen es, sich im Hintergrund zu halten. Bisher sind sie mir kaum unter die Augen gekommen – unsichtbare Begleiter, jedoch gewillt, im Notfall ihren Meister mit dem Leben zu verteidigen.​
Der Weg führte uns weiter in die Sümpfe des Elends, wo wir einen Zwischenstopp in Steinard einlegten. Am nächsten Tag, nachdem ich mehrere Tassen frisch gemahlenen Kaffees verkauft hatte, brachen wir wieder auf. Zur Mittagszeit hatte Rexxar dann die glorreiche Idee auf die Jagd zu gehen. Die Gründrachenwelplinge, die in dieser Gegend herumflattern, ließen ihm das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen. Jedoch hatte er nicht die Rechnung mit der Brutmutter gemacht, weshalb wir es plötzlich sehr eilig hatten, unsere Reise fortzusetzen.​


----------



## Tartarus73 (14. Juli 2011)

Hi Mafi,

wieder einmal echt schön geschrieben. Leider nur zu kurz 
Ich bin schon gespannt wie du dein nächstes Kapitel gestallten wirst. Hoffe du lässt uns nicht allzu lang warten 

Greetz, Tartarus


----------



## Mafloni (14. Juli 2011)

Oh, das ging ja schnell 

Leider werde ich für das nächste Kapitel länger brauchen als normalerweise, da das nächste Kapitel eine ziemliche Überlänge haben wird. Ob ich es diese Woche noch veröffentlichen kann, kann ich leider nicht garantieren 

Liebe Grüße
Mafi


----------



## Tartarus73 (14. Juli 2011)

Joa, hatte heut morgen nicht viel zu tun. Da konnte ich gleich ma nen blick auf das kleine Abenteuer werfen ^^

Mach dir kein Stress bezüglich der nächsten Kapitel. Wir machen ihn uns ja auch nicht beim lesen 

Greetz, Tartarus


----------



## Mafloni (23. Juli 2011)

Sorry, wird sich leider noch verzögern, da bei mir in der Abteilung die meisten auf Urlaub sind und ich Überstunden noch und nöcher schieben darf. Momentan schiebe ich einen zwölf-stunden-dienst, die zwei Stunden autofahrt nicht eingerechnet. Mein Kollege hat seit März seine Arbeit aufstauen lassen und ich daf es jetzt ausbaden -.-
Besserung ist erst in eineinhalb Wochen in Sicht. Dann hab eine Woche Zeit, bevor ich für eine Woche nach Tschechien verschwinde  

Das Kapitel ist übrigens im Moment etwa zur Hälfte fertig.

Liebe Grüße
Mafi


----------



## Tartarus73 (28. Juli 2011)

Mach dir kein Stress, ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das warten lohnen wird 

LG, Tartarus


----------



## DamnedFreak (24. August 2011)

Aber warten is doof!! Hoffe Mafloni kommt bald wieder und hat Zeit weiterzuschreiben...

Need more epic stuff! ^^


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (24. August 2011)

need more


----------



## Mafloni (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich versichere euch, dass ich euch nicht vergessen habe 

die letzten paar Wochen war ich im Ausland, und im Moment geht es bei uns drunter und drüber. Personalwechsel in der Abteilung, Überstunden und kaum Zeit privat meine Tastatur in die Hand zu nehmen. Ich bin optimistisch dass ich in den nächsten paar Tagen wieder dazu komme meine Geschichte weiterzuschreiben.

Bis dahin muss ich euch leider schweren Herzens leider wieder weiter vertrösten


----------



## Mafloni (8. September 2011)

Spät aber doch veröffentliche ich nun das fünfte Kapitel zu meiner Kevin-Geschichte.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Schmökern


----------



## Mafloni (14. September 2011)

Kapitel 5 – Zu Besuch beim Grafen

 -------------------------------------------



 Hier in den Bergen war es noch immer tiefster Winter. Aber was konnte man denn auch anderes erwarten. Immerhin überwindet dieser schmale Gebirgspass eine Anhöhe von gut und gern zweitausend Metern Seehöhe. Es war bereits tiefste Nacht, dennoch überraschend hell. Immerhin hatte der Mond beinahe seinen monatlichen Zyklus vollendet – morgen ist Vollmond. Die Temperaturen liegen hier oben gut und gerne fünfzehn Grad unter dem Gefrierpunkt. Dennoch wagten es zwei einsame Wanderer, trotz dieser unmenschlichen Witterung, die Reise über den Pass in Kauf zu nehmen. Der Eine war ein muskulöser Halbork mit Henkersmaske, der jeglichen Elementen der Natur zu trotzen schien. Während der frostige Schneesturm seinen nackten Oberkörper umwehte, drang der Fremde immer Tiefer in das ihm unbekannte Gebiet vor. Dicht hinter dem Ork folgte die zweite Person auf einem Braunbären, die jedoch in weit schlechterer Verfassung zu sein schien als der Karawanenführer. Es war ein halb erfrorener Mensch im mittleren Alter, eingemummt in die wenigen Stofffetzen, die er auftreiben konnte. Für diese unmenschlichen Temperaturen war die dünne Sommerkleidung jedoch viel zu wenig. Er regte sich nicht mehr, seine Lider waren bereits seit gut einer Stunde geschlossen. Vielleicht schlief er, vielleicht konzentrierte er sich darauf, nicht zu erfrieren. Oder träumte er gerade von den traumhaft schönen Sandstränden von Tel Abim? Das werden wir wohl nie erfahren. 



 In der Ferne schallte das Echo eines Wolfgeheuls. Rexxar drehte sich mit einer gefassten Bewegung um. Er deutete Misha, hinter ihn zu gehen. Sie müsse Kevin notfalls schützen. Dieser machte hingegen noch immer keine Anstalten sich zu bewegen.

 Spätestens jetzt wusste Rexxar, woher das Geräusch kam. Hinter dem nächsten schneeverhangenen Hügel kamen ein Rudel Wolfe herangestürmt. Wenn er richtig gesehen hatte, waren es vier an der Zahl. Die Augen hatten durch das intensive Mondlicht eine strahlend gelbe Färbung angenommen. So wirkten sie noch gefährlicher – schon beinahe diabolisch. Rexxar ging in Kampfposition, indem er etwas in die Hocke ging und gleichzeitg seinen Schritt verbreiterte, um besseren Stand zu haben. Ruhig griff er auf seinen Rücken und zog nacheinander seine beiden Äste hervor. Kurz darauf war der erste der Wölfe heran, der versuchte Rexxar am Bein zu packen. Er sprang zurück, wirbelte die Äxte über dem Kopf und ließ dann beide auf den Wolf niedersausen. Er jaulte nur noch kurz auf, bevor er für immer verstummte. Auch der zweite Wolf hatte weniger Glück. Er versuchte Rexxar frontal anzuspringen. Er ließ eine Axt fallen und packte die andere mit beiden Händen. Indem er die Axt waagrecht schützend vor die Brust hielt, konnte er den Wolf abfangen. Der Wolf und der Ork waren sich kurz so nahe, dass Rexxar den üblen Mundgeruch des Tieres riechen konnte. Rexxar erkannte in seinen Augen nur Blutdurst. Er schleuderte den Wolf zu Boden und verpasste ihn einen kräftigen Tritt mit seinem Stiefel. Der Angreifer drehte sich wie eine Pirouette in der Luft bevor er reglos am Boden landete.

 Rexxar schaute sich nach den letzten beiden Wölfen um. Diese hatten Misha umkreist und versuchten dem Bären nun in Bedrängnis zu bringen. Misha wich knurrend zurück, wohlwissend dass sie nicht riskieren konnte, Kevin den Angreifern schutzlos auszuliefern.

 Der Ork ließ ein markerschütterndes knurren aus seiner Kehle erbeben. Die Wölfe wurden unsicher. Wie ein hungriges Tier bewegte sich Rexxar auf Angreifer zu. Dann verloren sie die Nerven und brachen winselnd die Hetzjagd ab. Wie ein Blitz waren sie hinter dem nächstbesten Hügel verschwunden.

 Rexxar entspannte sich, steckte seine Äxte weg. Er drehte sich zu Misha um, musterte dann Kevin. Dieser sitzt noch immer regungslos auf dem Bären und rührte sich nicht. Der Ork vermutete das Schlimmste. Er winkte Misha zu und setzte mit ihr den Weg fort.



 Mit einem Ruck waren die Wanderer zum Stillstand gekommen. Rexxar hatte seine rechte Hand gehoben um so seinem Bären Misha verstehen zu geben, dass sie anhalten soll. Mit einem unterdrückten knurren kam Misha diesem Befehl nach. Links von Misha landete Geisterschwinge und Leokk. Letzerer transportierte Grummel, die Stachelbestie beziehungsweise Kampfeber, in seinem Maul. Leokk hatte den Eber, wie eine Katzenmutter ihr Kätzchen, am Genick packend transportiert, und setzte diesen nun sachte in der schneeverwehten Landschaft ab. Rexxar musterte seine Begleiter, sie hatten die Reise bisher unbeschadet überstanden. „Gut so“, dachte er sich wahrscheinlich. Er prüfte die Umgebung. Rechts von ihm war ein einsames Gasthaus mit einer kleinen schneeverwehten Veranda. Auf der Veranda stand ein morscher, verwehter Schaukelstuhl. In einiger Entfernung konnte er die Silhouette eines kleinen Dorfs ausmachen – Rexxar vermutete, dass es sich hierbei um das Dorf Totmannsfurt handelt, welches bereits vor einigen Kilometern mit einem Wegweiser angeschlagen war. Direkt dahinter befand sich noch etwas. Rexxar konnte es kaum erkennen, es schien eine Art Festung zu sein, ein Schloss vielleicht. 

 Wenn er sich die Umgebung so anschaut, wäre kein Name passender gewesen. Hier wirkte alles irgendwie still – einsam – tot. Lediglich hier in dem Gasthaus schien noch Leben zu sein, denn ein dämmriges Licht drang aus seinem Inneren. Als wäre dies der Auslöser gewesen, wurde plötzlich die Tür aufgerissen und ein dürrer alter Blutelf mit Halbglatze trat ins Freie. Er grinste. Dabei entblößte er ein Gebiss, bei dem wahrscheinlich ein jeder Zahnarzt kapituliert hätte. „Ich wusste nicht, dass es so abartig hässliche Elfen gibt“, dachte Rexxar.



 Das Lächeln des Blutelfen nahm schon bald Züge des Entsetzens an. Spätestens dann, als Rexxar Kevin zuerst gestupft und dann geschüttelt, aber noch immer keine Reaktion bekommen hatte. Zu allem Überfluss kippte Kevin nun wie ein Stück Holz seitlich vom Bären und landete im Schnee. Sofort waren der Wirt und ein paar neugierige Gäste heran, die Kevin packten und in die warme Stube zogen. Sie waren unschlüssig wie sie nun reagieren sollten. Zuerst rieben sie sein Gesicht mit Schnee ein, in der Hoffnung, dass er dadurch wach wurde. Bis diese Gäste schlussendlich einsehen mussten, dass dies keine besonders gute Idee war, war bereits die Wirtin mit einem Bottich heißem Wasser zur Stelle. Die kräftig und muskulös gebaute Frau, ebenfalls Blutelfin und etwa genauso alt wie der Wirt, packte Kevin kurzerhand und „stellte“ ihn auf den nächstbesten Stuhl. Setzen wäre in der Tat der falsche Ausdruck dafür gewesen, so durchgefroren wie Kevin zu dieser Stunde bereits war. Die Füße von Kevin tauchte sie hingegen in den mit heißem Wasser gefüllten Bottich.



 Inzwischen hatte sich Rexxar abgewandt und diskutierte mit dem Wirten über eine Schlafmöglichkeit für seine Begleiter. Hilfsbereit wie der Wirt war, führte er Rexxar zu einem angrenzenden Stall. 

 Der Wirt verbeugte sich: „Natürlich stelle ich Ihnen auch eine Bleibe für eure Tiere zur Verfügung, ohne Frage - Um was für Tiere handelt es sich denn?“

 Wortlos pfiff Rexxar durch seine Finger. Der Wirt erbleichte zusehends, als die Schar abgetrottet kam. Erst Misha, dann Leokk, und schlussendlich Grummel und Geisterschwinge. 

 REXXAR: „Halten Sie meinen Windreiter am Besten von Möbelstücken fern, er kratzt.“

 Mit diesen Worten machte Rexxar kehrt und kehrte zu Kevin ins Gasthaus zurück.

 Kevins Zustand hatte sich inzwischen stark gebessert. Er hatte bereits dreimal geblinzelt. 



 Eine Stunde später gab es Abendessen. Das war ein paar Minuten, nachdem Kevin wieder zu sprechen begonnen hatte. Dabei fixierte er mit seinen Augen die Zimmerdecke, und fixierte mit seinen Augen ein Objekt, welches direkt über ihrem Tisch hing.



 KEVIN: „Sieh mal...Knoblauch...“

 Rexxar folgte seinem Blick. Jetzt sah auch er es. In regelmäßigen Abständen hingen traubenweise Knoblauch von der Decke. An den Wänden war er hingegen in der Form von Girlanden aufgeknüpft.

 REXXAR: „Ich sehe es... wozu der wohl dient?“

 KEVIN: „Keine Ahnung.“

 REXXAR: „Ich werd mal den Wirten drauf ansprechen.“



 Kurz darauf kam der Wirt angetrottet. Er strahlte über das ganze Gesicht. In seinen Händen balancierte er das Geschirr, als wäre er ein gelernter Jongleur. 

 Der Wirt tischte das Essen auf: „Sie können den ganzen Winter hier bleiben, und wenn sie wollen, auch den ganzen  Sommer. bei Sandoval sind sie glücklich und geborgen wie im Paradies. aber ich sag ihnen eins...“

 REXXAR: „...der Knoblauch...“

 SANDOVAL: „...ach was, Knoblauch...“

 REXXAR: „Nein! Ich will wissen, warum hier so viel Knoblauch hängt.“

 SANDOVAL: „Wo?“

 Rexxar deutet zur Decke: „Na hier zum Beispiel.“



 Im Gasthaus wurde es totenstill. Die Gäste fixierten den Wirten mit einem drohenden Blick.



 SANDOVAL: „Ach da! Ja... ähmmm...“, er wedelte abwehrend mit den Händen, „lassen wir das, Herr...“

 REXXAR: „Rexxar, ich heiße Rexxar.“

 SANDOVAL: „...nun gut Rexxar, das ist...ähhh...“



 Da er das Gefühl hatte, dass das Gespräch sowieso in keine sinnvolle Konversation leiten wird, versuchte er das Thema zu wechseln.



 Rexxar unterbrach den brabbelnden Wirten: „Was ist das eigentlich für ein Schloss am Horizont?“

 Sandoval panisch: „Ob es hier irgendwo ein Schloss gibt, fragen sie? ja...ähhh...es gibt hier ebenso wenig ein Schloss, wie... wie... wie eine Windmühle!“, der Wirt wandte sich zu die Gäste, die ihn noch immer fixiert hatten, „Oder kennt ihr hier irgendwo eine Windmühle, oder gar ein Schloss?“



-STILLE-​ 

 Plötzlich antwortete ein Gast: „Schloss gibt es keines, aber dafür einen Turm, das ist der Turm von...“, weiter kam er nicht, denn drei der Gäste hatten ihn gepackt und ihm den Mund zugehalten.



 Shandoval mit gespielter Freude: „Na seht ihr? keine Windmühle, kein Schloss, gar nichts...“, er wedelte wieder mit seinen Händen, „Los, los, los! Essen sie.“



 Rexxar war nicht ganz überzeugt. Er entschied, vorerst das Thema ruhen zu lassen – vorerst! Er würde nachforschen, und sobald er etwas wüsste, würde er zuschlagen. Denn irgend etwas geht hier vor sich. Etwas, das so schrecklich ist, dass niemand darüber zu sprechen wagt. Und Kevin? Kevin würde ihn dabei unterstützen. Denn sie würden erst abreisen, wenn dieses Mysterium gelöst ist.



 Ein neuer Tag bricht herein. Ich hatte das Gefühl als hätte ich die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen. Was zumindest zur Hälfte stimmte. Es musste bereits in den frühen Morgenstunden gewesen sein, als wir endlich ins Bett gekommen waren. Alpträume hielten mich vom schlafen ab. Ich träumte, dass ich von Wölfen durch die Nacht gejagt wurde. In ihren Augen stand die Mordlust geschrieben. Es war offensichtlich, dass sie mich jagen würden, bis sie mich zur Strecke gebracht hatten. Ich schreckte aus diesem Traum hoch, als mein Hals gerade zwischen den Kiefern eines Wolfes zu verschwinden drohten. An meinem ganzen Körper klebte kalter Schweiß. Mir war bewusst, dass ich heute kein Auge mehr zubekommen würde. Später erzählte ich Rexxar von meinem realistischen Traum. Er zuckte nur beiläufig mit den Schultern und meinte nur: „Es war nur ein Traum. Denk nicht weiter darüber nach.“

 Es musste so um acht Uhr gewesen sein, als ich mit vor Müdigkeit brennenden Augen die Treppe ins Gasthaus hinunter torkelte. Völlig verschlafen ließ ich mich auf dem nächstbesten Tisch gleich neben der Treppe nieder. Im Gasthaus hatten bereits die ersten Kunden Platz genommen.

 Kaum eine Minute später stand bereits die Kellnerin vor meinem Tisch und schenkte mir eine Tasse dampfenden Kakaos ein.

 Ich war noch zu müde sofort zu realisieren, was jetzt geschah. Ich hörte nur, wie plötzlich die Tür aufgetreten wurde, und die Kellnerin ebenso schnell unter meinem Tisch verschwunden war.

 „Die Götter waren grausam zu dir, als sie dir diese Gestalt gegeben hatten“, dachte ich mir, als ich den ersten Blick auf den Fremden erhaschen konnte. Es war eine mittelgroße buckelige Gestalt mit einem schrumpeligen, verzogenen Gesicht. Es war schwer, sein Alter einzuschätzen. Ein weiteres markantes Markenzeichen waren seine Beine. Das linke davon war beinahe doppelt so dick wie das rechte. In seinem Maul thronte ein Gebiss, bei dem man mehr Zahnfleisch zu Gesicht bekam als Zähne. 



 Der buckelige humpelte Schnurstracks zum Tresen und klopfte mit flacher Hand auf die Tischplatte. Gleichzeitig grunzte es ein paar unverständliche Worte. Der Wirt schien den Fremden zu verstehen, denn er hatte es plötzlich sehr eilig, eine versteckte Bodenluke zu öffnen und hinunterzuklettern. Der Buckelige stampfte inzwischen voller Ungeduld mehrmals mit den Beinen am Boden auf.

 Ich war so gebannt von diesem Schauspiel, dass ich Rexxar erst dann bemerkte, als er sich neben mir am Tisch niedergelassen hatte. Auch ihm war der Schlaf ins Gesicht geschrieben. Er rieb sich die Lider, streckte sich in alle Himmelsrichtungen und öffnete dann erst richtig die Augen. Erst jetzt bemerkte er, was genau mein Interesse geweckt hatte. 

 Der Wirt war inzwischen zurück und hatte dem Fremden irgend ein längliches Bündel in die Hand gedrückt, dessen Inhalt ich beim besten Willen nicht definieren konnte. Am wahrscheinlichten waren irgend eine Art von Vorräten.



 Genauso schnell wie der Fremde gekommen war, war er auch wieder verschwunden. Erst jetzt hatte die Kellnerin, die mir den Kakao gebracht hatte, den Mut, wieder unter dem Tisch hervorzukommen.



 Rexxar erbost: „Was hast du unter dem Tisch gemacht?“



 Anstatt eine Antwort auf die Frage zu geben, servierte sie Rexxar eine Tasse Kakao und war dann in großer Hast aus dem Gästezimmer geeilt.“



 Rexxar blickte mich an: „Na los! Verfolge ihn!“

 ICH: „Und du?“

 REXXAR: „Du bist schneller als ich, außerdem... duftet der Kakao hier sehr verführerisch.“ Er grinste.



 Ohne etwas darauf zu erwidern, war ich aufgesprungen und hinter dem Buckeligen nachgestürmt. Ich erreichte die Tür, als der Fremde sich gerade mit einem Pferd samt Schlitten in Bewegung zu setzen begann. Ich fluchte. „Verdammt, ich bin zu spät“, dachte ich, während ich im Laufen hilflos beobachten musste, wie der Schlitten immer mehr an Fahrt gewann. In einer letzten Verzweiflungstat vollführte ich einen Hechtsprung – und erwischte um Haaresbreite das winterliche Fuhrwerk, genauer gesagt, das Ende der Kufe. 



 Soweit, so gut, und was jetzt? Hilflos schlitterte ich auf meinem Bauch über die engen Straßen und Kurven, während der Buckelige sein Pferd zu immer größeren Höchstleistungen antrieb. Ich setzte zu einem panischen Schrei an, wurde aber jäh unterbrochen, als ich dann meinen Mund voller Schnee hatte. Somit litt ich leise, und hoffte insgeheim, dass diese Teufelsfahrt endlich ein Ende hatte.



 Etwa zwanzig Minuten später spürte ich, wie der Schlitten an Fahrt verlor und bereits kurz darauf zum Stillstand kam. Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, wie ich es schaffte, den Schlitten nicht loszulassen – Ganz einfach. Krampf in den Fingern! Oder besser: Durch die Kälte des aufwirbelnden Schnees spürte ich gar nichts mehr. Mich wundert es, dass es ich schaffte, den Schlitten überhaupt noch loszulassen. Immerhin waren meine Finger völlig gefühlslos geworden.

 Als ich um die Ecke des Schlittens blickte, schlief mir das Gesicht ein. Wir hatten noch lange nicht unser Ziel erreicht. Der Fremde hatte nur deswegen angehalten, weil vor ihm ein schwarzer zotteliger Wolf den Weg versperrt hatte.

 Was jetzt geschah, ließ mir das Blut in den Adern gefrieren. Eigentlich hätte ich damit gerechnet, dass der Buckelige jetzt eingeschüchtert die Flucht ergreift, aber das Gegenteil war der Fall. Es war der Wolf, der das Weite suchte, als der Buckelige begeistert von der Kutsche sprang und dem Wolf mit einem Tempo nacheilte, das ich nie für möglich gehalten hatte. Ich frage mich, warum der Kerl überhaupt mit einer Kutsche unterwegs ist, wenn er zu Fuß auch nicht recht viel langsamer ist...



 Ein schmerzerfülltes Heulen eines Wolfes hing in der Luft. Kurz darauf erschien der Fremde wieder am Horizont. Beziehungsweise in der nächsten Kurve. Denn der Schnee war zu beiden Seiten gut und gerne zwei Meter aufgetürmt, sodass es unmöglich war, überhaupt etwas zu erkennen, was eine Kurve weiter passierte. Als ich den Fremden erblickte, hatte ich es sehr eilig mich wieder hinter dem Pferdschlitten zu verstecken. Mein Herz pochte, als würde es jederzeit zerspringen. Der Buckelige sah aus, als hätte er einen Bären zerrissen – in diesem Fall wohl eher einen Wolf. Sein Gesicht war blutverschmiert. Im Moment war er dabei, sich genüsslich die Finger abzulecken. Der Fremde sprang wieder auf das Fuhrwerk, welches sich daraufhin wieder in Bewegung setzte. Und ich? Ich hatte plötzlich jegliches Interesse verloren, den Fremden weiter zu verfolgen. Ich machte keinerlei Anstalten mehr, nach der Kufe zu greifen. Wortlos beobachtete ich am Bauch liegend, wie der Buckelige mit seinem Gefährt hinter der nächsten Kurve verschwand. Ich blieb noch ein paar Minuten so liegen, aus Angst, er würde wiederkommen, bevor ich vorsichtig aufstand und begann, mit schwerfälligen Schritten den Weg zurück ins Gasthaus anzutreten.



 Rexxar war außer sich. Wutentbrannt ließ er seine Faust auf den massiven Eichentisch sausen, sodass dieser unter der immensen Belastung gefährlich knirschte. 



 REXXAR: „Du hast ihn entkommen lassen? Warum frag ich dich, warum?“

 ICH: „Ich hab’s dir doch schon einmal erklärt. Das Monstrum hat vor meinen Augen einen Wolf zerlegt. Hättest du dann noch die Motivation gehabt ihn zu verfolgen?“

 REXXAR: „EIN Wolf? Pah, dass ich nicht lache! Ich nehme es im Notfall sogar mit vier auf!“ 

 ICH: „Aber ich bin nicht du! Sieh das doch endlich mal ein!“

 Rexxar versuchte sich zu verspannen. Er grummelte in seinen nicht vorhandenen Bart: „*Grrr* vermutlich hast du recht.“ 

 Innerlich bebte er noch vor sich hin, aber er schien einzusehen, dass ich Recht hatte.



 Der restliche Tag verlief ohne Besonderheiten. Seit ich Rexxar von meinem eigenartigen Vorfall berichtet hatte, war er ständig in Alarmbereitschaft. Jederzeit bereit, bei den kleinsten seltsamen Vorfällen die Initiative zu ergreifen. Leider wurde er enttäuscht. Heute passierte nichts aufregendes mehr, außer, dass der Wirtin um die Mittagszeit ein Sack Reis umgekippt war.



 Es musste kurz nach Mitternacht gewesen sein, als ich unsanft aus dem Schlaf gerissen wurde. Denn Rexxar rüttelte mich, als schüttle er am Watschenbaum. 



 „Kevin, verdammt, Kevin wach auf!“, flüsterte er in einer Lautstärke, dass man es fast bis ins Nachbarzimmer gehört haben müsste.

 Ich war sofort auf den Beinen: „Was ist los? Ist irgendwas passiert?“



 Rexxar deutete mir mit einer Handbewegung, dass ich ruhig sein sollte.



 REXXAR: „Hörst du das?“



 Ich konzentrierte mich. Zuerst hörte ich gar nichts, danach ein altbekanntes knurren: „Misha?“

 Das hatte Rexxar anscheinend gereicht. Ihm war wohl der selbe Gedanken durch den Kopf gegangen. Er packte mich unsanft an den Händen und zog mich hinter sich her. Als wir die Treppe hinunter stürmten, nahmen wir nur jede dritte Stufe. Mit einem lauten Knall trat Rexxar die Tür auf, stürmte ins Freie und befanden uns sofort in einer Geräuschkulisse der ganz besonderen Art. Im Stall war ein Aufruhr ausgebrochen. Die Tiere waren unruhig. Rexxar ballt seine Hände zu Fäusten. Er rechnete mir dem Schlimmsten. Sein Verdacht schien sich zu bewahrheiten, denn als er den Stall betrat, stockte er. 



 REXXAR: „Wo ist Misha...“

 Ich quetschte mich an den Ork vorbei um mir selbst ein Bild von der Situation zu machen. Mal sehen... Leokk ist da, ebenso Geisterschwinge und Grummel. Nur von Misha fehlte jede Spur. Wir stürmten wieder ins Freie. Suchten nach Fußspuren, aber vergebens. Es gab keine. 



 ICH: „Wie ist das nur möglich...?“



 Inzwischen hatte sich der Wirt zu uns gesellt. In seinen Augen stand ein Ausdruck des Entsetzens.



 REXXAR: „DU!“, er packte den Blutelfen, „Du kahlköpfige, einäugige blinde Fledermaus! Was wird hier gespielt?“ Er begann den Wirten zu schütteln.

 SANDOVAL: „Ich weiß es nicht, bitte glaubt mir, ich weiß es nicht!“



 Rexxar verpasste ihm eine schallende Ohrfeige, dessen Echo noch lange nachhallte.



 REXXAR: „Du lügst!“, er holte zu einem weiteren Schlag aus.

 Ich hielt ihn zurück: „Das reicht, das hat doch keinen Zweck, lass es gut sein.“

 Der Ork entspannte sich, ohne jedoch den Blick von seinem Opfer zu wenden. In den Augen des Elfen war pures Entsetzen geschrieben.

 Ich wandte mich an den Elfen. Ich versuchte es mit einem freundlicheren Ton: „Was weißt du wirklich? Wenn wir euch helfen sollen, müsst ihr schon mit uns zusammenarbeiten.“

 Sandoval ängstlich: „Sie würden uns töten, wenn wir das täten. Sie sehen alles, sie sind überall, aber nirgendwo.“

 ICH: „Wer sind >>Sie<<?“

 SANDOVAL: „Sie würden uns töten, sie würden uns töten.“ Bei diesen Worten raffte er sich auf, stürmte zurück ins Gasthaus und warf das Schloss ins Tor.



 Während ich noch über das soeben gesprochene durch meinen Geist hallte, hatte Rexxar bereits die Initiative ergriffen.



 REXXAR: „Leokk! Such!“



 Hechelnd kam der glupschäugige Windreiter angerast. Er bellte zwei Mal zustimmend, bevor Leokk mit dem begann, was er am besten konnte. Sabbern, glupschen, und schnüffeln. Anfangs bezweifelte ich die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Aktion, denn der Windreiter schien nur ziellos durch die Gegend zu schnuppern. Plötzlich begann er wie von einer Tarantel gestochen durch den Schnee zu stürmen und zu springen. Ein paar Sekunden später bellte er und trottete zu Rexxar zurück. Rexxar blickte in die Ferne – lächelte. Sanft kraulte er Leokk hinter den Ohren. Dieser begann wieder fröhlich zu sabbern.



 REXXAR: „Gut gemacht Leokk, gut gemacht.“

 Ich verwirrt: „Was hat er gut gemacht? Jetzt sind wir genau so schlau wie vorher.“

 REXXAR: „Nicht unbedingt.“ Er deutete mit den Finger in den Schnee. „Überzeug‘ dich selbst.“



 Ich kam dieser Bitte nach. Zuerst sah ich gar nichts, dann wusste ich, was Rexxar mir zeigen wollte. Ich staunte nicht schlecht.



 ICH: „Das gibt’s nicht.“

 Rexxar mit gespielter kindlicher Stimme: „Gibt’s jawohl.“



 Ich trat tiefer in den Schnee hinein. Ich konnte nicht glauben was ich da sah. Denn im Schnee stand folgendes geschrieben: 47,0/75,6.



 ICH: „Koordinaten?“

 REXXAR: „In der Tat.“ Bei diesen Worten angelte Rexxar eine Art Miniatur-Sextanten aus der Tasche, um die Lage zu bestimmen.


Rexxar mehr zu sich selbst, als zu mir: „Genauso, wie ich es mir gedacht hatte.“

 ICH: „Was hast du dir gedacht?“

 REXXAR: „Na wohin Misha gebracht wurde natürlich.“ Er deutete mit dem Finger scheinbar ziellos in die tiefe Nacht. „Siehst du den Schatten dort? Das ist das Schloss von dem ich gesprochen hatte, beziehungsweise der Turm! Dorthin wurde Misha gebracht.“

 Ich völlig hilflos: „Aber warum sollte sich jemand die Mühe machen, einen lebendigen Braunbären zu entführen?“

 REXXAR: „Wenn ich das nur wüsste. Aber das werden wir bald herausfinden.“

 ICH: „Du willst ihnen folgen?“

 REXXAR: „Natürlich! Jetzt sofort!“



 Nachdem Rexxar noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet hatte, war der Wirt plötzlich damit einverstanden uns zu helfen. Zumindest wollte er uns dabei helfen, den Turm schneller zu erreichen. Es waren jeweils ein Paar gehobelter Bretter, einschließlich einer Art Wanderstock.



 ICH: „Eine Schiausrüstung?“

 Sandoval grinste vergnügt: „Nicht irgendeine Schiausrüstung. Das sind von Matthias Zdarsky eigenhändig signierte alpine Schibretter.“ Er streichelte verträumt die Schi. „Und das Beste: Mit original Lilienfelder Stahlsohlenbindung. Ohne technischen Schnickschnack. Einfach, aber effektiv.“



 Ich und Rexxar starrten uns ratlos an. Wir dachten bereits, dass wir ihm die Ausrüstung mit Gewalt aus den Händen reißen müssen, da er keine Anstalten machte, sie uns zu überreichen. Er hielt sie noch immer fest umschlungen und hatte einen imaginären Punkt in der Ferne fixiert. 

 Rexxar klopfte mir auf die Schulter und flüsterte mir zu: „Ich packe ihn, du ziehst, okay?“

 Bevor ich darauf etwas erwidern konnte, war Sandoval bereits wieder aus seiner Trance erwacht und drückte uns seine Schätze mit einem verschmitzten Lächeln in die Hand. Beim rauslaufen rief und der Wirt noch etwas zu: „Aber passt gut darauf auf.“



 In meiner Kindheit bin ich oft Schi gefahren. Damals war das Rotkammgebirge ein angesagtes Tourismusgebiet. Kein Ort auf Azeroth hatte besser ausgebaute gnomischen Liftanlagen als das berühmte Galardelltal. Das war natürlich bevor die Goblins auf den Plan traten und diesen wunderbaren Wintersport zunichte machten. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis Schifahren durch die sogenannten „Wok-Meisterschaften“ abgelöst wurden.



 Mit „Mehr Spaß, mehr Tempo, weniger Bewegung“ haben die Goblins ihre Sportart damals beworben. Die sportbegeisterten Gnome konnten dieser Art von Freizeitvergnügen gar nichts abgewinnen. Dies ist auch einer der Gründe, weshalb die Goblins und Gnome ewige Rivalen wurden...

 Der Schi ist seither völlig aus den Geschichtsbüchern verschwunden. Lediglich hier, am Ende der Welt, wird dieser Sport anscheinend noch praktiziert.



 REXXAR: „Ich hätte lieber einen Wok...“

 ICH: „Warum denn?“

 REXXAR: „Ich kann nicht Schifahren...“

 ICH: „Ach was, das wird schon.“ Bei diesen Worten gab ich Rexxar, der sich bereits die Schi angelegt hatte einen Stoß, der daraufhin wild gestikulierend am Fahrt gewann und innerhalb kürzester Zeit aus meinem Blickfeld verschwand. „Von wegen, er kann nicht Schi fahren... neidisch könnte man werden...“

 Mit diesen Gedanken setzte auch ich mich in Bewegung.



 Rexxar hatte eine eigentümlich Art der Wegfindung. Ich folgte seinen Spuren im Schnee, die wie mit einem Lineal gezogen den Hügel hinunter verliefen. Aber eins musste man ihm lassen: Mut hat er. Zumindest hatte er Kunststücke vollführt, die ich nicht einmal im Traum vollführen würde. Zuerst benutzte er einen zehn Meter tiefen Steilhang als Sprungschanze, indem er einfach in voller Fahrt über die Klippen donnerte, wohlbehalten landete und anschließend seinen Weg fortsetzte. Schon bald darauf verliefen sich die Spuren in einem dichten Wald. Hier hinterließ Rexxar eine Spur der Zerstörung. Sämtliche Äste, die er streifte waren geknickt. Die Spuren endeten schließlich in einer riesigen Schneeverwehung am Fuße des Turmes, in dem Rexxar kopfüber steckte. Erst mir größter körperlicher Anstrengung konnte ich ihn wieder herausziehen. Rexxar stöhnte. Als ich den riesigen Ork so vor mir sah, musste ich lachen. Durch das ganze Grünzeug an seinem Körper sah er aus wie eine Eule nach dem siebten Waldbrand.



 ICH: „Na du Flitzer? Gehe es in Zukunft etwas langsamer an, das kann leicht nach hinten losgehen.“, ich grinste über beide Ohren.

 Rexxar keuchte: „Na warte, wenn ich dich in die Finger kriege...“

 Ich unterbrach: „Ist nicht nötig. Wir sind am Ziel.“

 REXXAR: „Wir... sind am... Ziel?“ Bei diesen Worten drehte sich Rexxar auf den Rücken. Er schien so eine Art Ehrfurcht zu verspüren. Ich konnte es ihm nicht verübeln. Ich hatte noch nie zuvor ein so monumentales Bauwerk gesehen. Die Wände waren aus geschliffenen grauen Stein, dennoch in einem Baustil geformt, den ich beim besten Willen nicht zuzuordnen vermag. Wie gesagt, ein wunderschöner Turm, hätte nicht eine klitzekleine Kleinigkeit diesen Anblick zerstört: Über dem Eingang thronte eine gigantische Leuchtreklame, die man wahrscheinlich in Sturmwind noch als Wetterleuchten vernehmen konnte. 



- KARAZHAN – MEDIV’S TURM -​ ​ Rexxar zynisch: „Ich glaube der Turm heißt Karazhan.“

 ICH: „Ach neeeee, wie kommst du nur darauf...“

 REXXAR: „Wir sind also am Ziel... und was machen wir jetzt? Wir können wohl kaum anklopfen und hoffen, dass wir hineingelassen werden.“

 ICH: „Das nicht, aber wofür haben wir Leokk. Wir werden einfach mit ihm hineinfliegen.“

 REXXAR: „Sorry, geht nicht.“

 ICH: „Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder das Problem?“

 Rexxar räusperte sich: „Nun ja... ich hab keine Fluglizenz hier in Azeroth.“

 ICH: „Na und? Denkst du das schert hier draußen irgend jemanden?“

 REXXAR: „Auch wieder war...“, er pfiff Leokk zu sich, flüsterte ihm etwas ins Ohr. Der Windreiter bellte zustimmend.“



 Rexxar sattelte auf. Der Windreiter bewegte sich nicht.



 ICH: „Na los, worauf wartest du?“

 REXXAR: „Es...geht irgendwie nicht. Leokk, was ist das Problem, warum startest du nicht?“

 Der Windreiter winselte.



 REXXAR: „Ach verdammt!“, frustriert stieg er ab.

 ICH: „Willst du mir weiß machen, du verstehst was er sagt?“
REXXAR: „Natürlich, du etwa nicht?“ 

 ICH: „Woher auch?“, ich nickte Richtung Leokk. „Was hat er gesagt?“

 REXXAR: „Ohne gültig Fluglizenz kann er mit Reiter nicht fliegen...“

 ICH: „Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? Willst du mit weis machen, wenn du deinem Windreiter einen gültigen Flugschein unter die Nase hältst, kann er plötzlich starten?“

 Rexxar ratlos: „Sieht so aus... seltsam, nicht war?“, er grinste verlegen.

 Ich wollte Rexxar gerade den Vorschlag machen, dass er sich unter Leokk anbinden soll, denn dann würde er nicht mehr als Reiter, sondern als Fracht gelten, aber daraus wurde nichts mehr. Hinter uns hatte sich, ohne dass wir es gemerkt hatten, eine riesige Gestalt angeschlichen. Als wir den Schatten bemerkten, der sich hinter uns aufbaute, war es bereits zu spät. Wir wurden von zwei riesigen, blauen Pranken am Genick gepackt in die Höhe gerissen. Erst auf den zweiten Blick bemerkte ich, dass sie künstlich waren. Aus den Augenwinkeln erhaschte ich einen Blick auf den Angreifer.



 ICH: „Ein Arkanwächter!“, hallte es durch meinen Kopf. Aber ein ganz besonderes, wie ich auf dem zweiten Blick feststellte. Es war etwa vier Meter groß, trug um dem Hals eine grün-rot gepunktete Fliege (vom Durchmesser her gut einen halben Meter groß) sowie ein dunkelbraunes Gilet aus feinstem Hirschleder der Marke „Hugo Boss“. Aus wäre das nicht genug, prangte auf seiner linken Brust, wenn man es so nennen konnte, ein Namensschild: „Der Kurator – Bodyguard“. 



 Ein modebewusstes Konstrukt, ging es mir durch den Kopf.



 KURATOR: „Der Kurator hat nerviges Gesindel gepackt. Jetzt Kurator bekommt endlich Gehaltserhöhung.“, ein metallische Gelächter erfüllte die Umgebung. Er machte mit uns kehrt und trug uns ins Schloss. Wir versuchten uns zwar zu wehren, was aber, in Anbetracht der Größe unseres Angreifers, ein sinnloses Unterfangen war. Der einzige positive Effekt: Wir waren jetzt im Turm – dort wo wir eigentlich hin wollten.“



 Nach ewig langer Zeit, wie es mir schien, hatten wir das Ziel erreicht. Mein Genick war von der blöden Transportmethode inzwischen steif geworden. Wir wurden in einen kleineren, kreisrunden Raum getragen. Der Boden war mit einem weinroten Teppich verziert. An der Decke hang ein gigantischer, gläserner Kerzenleuchter. Am nördlichsten Ende knisterte ein Feuer in einem kunstvoll verziertem Kamin. Davor stand ein von uns abgewandter Schaukelstuhl. Er bewegte sich. Vermutlich saß darin der Hausherr.



 Unsanft wurden wir aus etwa eineinhalb Metern fallen gelassen. Das Konstrukt ließ uns einfach los. Danach machte es kehrt und verschwand wieder lautlos aus dem Raum. Als wir mit dem Gesäß voran am steinharten Boden aufschlugen mussten wir beide schmerzerfüllt grunzen. Als wäre dies der Auslöser gewesen, winkte uns die unbekannte Gestalt uns zu. Wenn ich mir dessen Hände anschaue, musste es sich auch hier um einen Blutelfen handeln. Als wir näher kamen, drehte sich die Gestalt zu uns um. Ich hatte mich nicht getäuscht. Es handelte sich um einen Blutelfen. Aber er wirkte, wie bereits Sandoval, alt, sehr alt. Seine Augen leuchteten in einem untypischen purpurnen Rot. Seine Haut war selbst für einen Blutelfen sehr blass. Er war selbst für Blutelfenverhältnisse edel gekleidet. Ich vermutete, es handelte sich hier um eine höherrangige Persönlichkeit, vermutlich um einen Grafen.

 „Ist er ein Albino?“, schoss es mir durch den Kopf. „Ist Albinismus bei Blutelfen überhaupt verbreitet?“ 



 GRAF: „So stielt man sich also heimlich um meinen Turm. Vielleicht wollte man auch unbemerkt eindringen?“

 ICH: „Tja, um genau zu sein Herr...“

 GRAF: Prinz Aterann.“



 „Ein Prinz! Was um alles in der Welt hat ein Prinz in dieser Einöde verloren?“



 Der Prinz starrte mich an. Musterte mich mit einem Blick, als würde er mir bis in meine Seele schauen. Nach einer langen Pause begann er zu sprechen. „Seit ihr nicht Kevin Braun? Dies ändert natürlich alles. Ich habe schon viel von Ihnen gehört. Ich bin praktisch so eine Art Fan von ihnen. Ich hatte bereits die Gelegenheit, ihre kleine Spezialität zu kosten – den Kaffee. Ich hatte mir sogar eine eigene Tasse dafür zugelegt. Die müsste hier noch irgendwo sein. Diese müssten Sie mir bei Bedarf noch signieren...“

 Ich bebte regelrecht vor Begeisterung: „Er kennt mich! Ist das die Möglichkeit? Es scheint selbst in solch einer Pampa habe ich bereits einen gewissen Ruf!“ Mein Herz wollte vor Freude beinahe zerspringen.



 Ich verbeugte mich hastig: „Ihre Exzellenz ist zu gütig. Aber nur zu gerne.“

 ANTERANN: „Sie haben sich also verirrt?“

 ICH: „Nein, nein, ganz im Gegenteil, wir waren auf der Suche nach...“, ich räusperte mich und schluckte den Rest des Satzes hinunter.

 ANTERANN: „WEN oder WAS haben sie gesucht?“, in seiner Stimme hatte sich ein befehlender, herausfordernder Tonfall breitgemacht.

 Ich stotterte: „Wir haben in der Tat nach etwas gesucht, nämlich... ähmmm... nämlich...“

 Rexxar half mir aus: „...eine Kaffeepflanze...“



 Ich warf Rexxar einen drohenden Blick zu. „Ist der Typ irre? Eine Kaffeepflanze, hier in dieser Einöde?“



 Laut sagte ich: „...ganz genau, eine Kaffeebohnenpflanze.“

 Atherann musterte uns mit einem augenscheinlich interessierten Blick: „Was sie nicht sagen... ich dachte Kaffeebohnen würden nur in wärmeren Gefilden wachsen?“

 Ich hastig: „Nicht immer eure Exzellenz.“

 Atherann: „Soso, zumindest steht das so auf der ersten Seite ihrer Speisekarte.“

 Ich: „In...meiner...Speisekarte?“

 Atherann: „Natürlich, ganz vorne. Vom Wortlaut her stand es in etwa so geschrieben: Versuchen Sie die Spezialität des Hauses. Kaffee, frisch gekocht aus den exotischen, sonnengereiften Kaffeebohnen aus eigenem Anbau.“

 Ich: „Ach jaaa. Stimmt. Genau deshalb wird eure Exzellenz auch einsehen, warum wir so verwundert waren als wir davon erfuhren, dass hier im verschneiten Hochgebirge solche wachsen sollen. Wir hatten gedacht wir träumen, hab ich Recht Rexxar?“

 Rexxar gestikulierte wild herum: „Ähmmm... ja, das war wie...ähhh...“ 

 Ich unterbrach ihn: „Weiße Bohnen soll sie haben! Stelle man sich das vor! Natürlich wäre das nicht die erste Art vom Pflanzen die in kälteren Gefilden wachsen, weshalb es auch nicht so verwunderlich ist, dass wir ausgerechnet hier Kaffee finden. Es hat schon früher berühmte Naturwissenschaftler gegeben, die hier im Gebirge die heimische Tier und Pflanzenwelt untersuchten. Als Beispiel zum Beispiel Christian Morgenstern der das „Nasobema lyricum“ entdeckt hatte, beziehungsweise Vicco von Bülow, der Entdecker des „Petrophaga lorioti“.

 Antherann: „Merkwürdig...“

 Ich: „Merkwürdig schon, aber nicht völlig unbegreiflich. Der Rückzug in biologisch-botanisch hostilen Regionen des Hochgebirges ist eine primäre Abwehrreaktion der immer stärker voranschreitenden Urbanisierung der kulturlandschaftlich geprägten Regionen des Westens, sprich die Regionen um den Wald von Elwynn, insbesondere Sturmwind...“



In der Ferne ertönte das beruhigende krächzen eines Hahnes​ ​ Atherann erhob sich aus seinem Stuhl: „Also ein Überlebensinstinkt?“

 ICH: „So in etwa könnte man es Ausdrücken eure Exzellenz.“

 ANTHERANN: „Und wie kann es sein, dass sich die Pflanze bereits zurückgezogen hatte, bevor man überhaupt etwas von ihrer Existenz erfahren hatte? Sie müsste theoretisch dennoch in den westlichen Regionen wachsen.“

 ICH: „Durch die Vibrationen.“

 ANTHERANN: „Vibrationen?“
ICH: „In der Tat. Ausgelöst durch das in der Natur unübliche vibrieren von Fuhrwerken, insbesondere Kutschen und ähnlichen...“<br style="mso-special-character: line-break"> <br style="mso-special-character:line-break"> 

 Mein Redeschwall wurde jäh unterbrochen, als ein bereits wohlbekannter Buckliger mit einem lauten Ruck die Tür aufriss und in gemächlicher Eile in den Raum humpelte. Dieser gestikulierte wild in der Luft herum, gepaart mit unverständlichen, grölenden Schwachsinn.

 Atherann nickte ihm zu, bevor er sich wieder zu uns wandte: „Mein Diener, Moroes, teilte uns soeben mit, dass euer Bett gerichtet sei...wenn ihr mich nun entschuldigen würdet... ich werde mich nun zu Bett begeben.“

 ICH: „Aber... es wird doch bereits hell!“

 ATHERANN: „Ich bin ein Nachtschwärmer, am Tag bin ich zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Euch steht es natürlich frei, euch in meinem bescheidenen Anwesen frei zu bewegen. Gleich nebenan liegt das Herzstück des Turmes – meine Bibliothek. Ich habe einst viel gelesen...damals...als ich noch jünger war.“, der Prinz fixierte einen Punkt in der Ferne, riss sich aber sogleich wieder los. „Natürlich könnt ihr auch den Aerobic-Raum eine Etage tiefer aufsuchen, oder das Schwimmbad direkt über uns. Ich bin mir sicher, dass euch nicht langweilig werden wird. Wie dem auch sei, ich bitte euch nun, uns zu folgen. Moroes wird euch den Weg zu euren Zimmer weisen.“



 Wir kamen dieser Bitte gerne nach. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, forderte mein Körper ohnehin bereits seinen Tribut ein. Als ich das Wort „Zimmer“ vernahm, wurde ich mit einem Schlag hundemüde. Langsam schritten wir einen langen, dunklen Gang entlang. Hinter uns wurde eine Tür mit einem lauten knarren geöffnet. Erschrocken fuhr ich zusammen. Ich, aber auch der Rest der Gruppe blieb stehen und drehten sich in die Richtung des Geräuschs um.

 Stumm trat ein blondlockiger Jüngling, ebenfalls der Gattung Blutelf durch die Tür. Vom Aussehen her müsste er in etwa meinem Alter sein – lässt man die Tatsache weg, dass Blutelfen um ein paar hundert Jahre älter werden als Menschen. Ich bilde mir ein, dass Blutelfen, im Vergleich zu ihren Verwandten, den Nachtelfen, eine deutlich kürzere Lebensspanne haben sollte. Fünfhundert Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber ich schweife schon wieder gedanklich ab.

 Auf alle Fälle war dieser Elf zwar schlichter gekleidet als der werte Prinz Atherann, aber keineswegs weniger elegant. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt trug er ein weißes, faltenloses Hemd, welches in einer eng anliegenden Dreiviertelhose verschwand. Das unterste Viertel seiner Beine verdeckten dicke weiße Baumwollsocken, die wiederum in eleganten dunkelbraunen Lederschuhen steckten. Eines hatte er jedoch mit Atherann gemein: die rot glühenden Augen und die engelsgleiche weiße Haut. Er verursachte Unbehagen in mir: Er starrte mich an. Und zwar mit einem Blick, der mich zu durchbohren drohte. Unsicher wendete ich meinen Blick ab.



 Atherann: „Dies ist Theraldis, mein Sohn und gleichfalls Anwärter auf den Rang eines Prinzen.“



 Als wäre dies ein Zeichen gewesen, begann Theraldis seinen Kragen zu richten, bevor er sich mit langsamen, eleganten Bewegungen auf mich zubewegte und erst ein paar Zentimeter vor mir stehen blieb. Sein Blick hatte sich noch immer an mich geheftet. Mit einer ebenso eleganten Bewegung strich er sich mit einer Handfläche durch sein goldblondes Haar, bevor er mich mit einer ebenso eleganten und sanften Bewegung an beiden Handflächen ergriff und mir folgenden Worte mit einer melodischen, angenehmen Stimme entgegen hauchte.“



 Theraldis: „Guten Abend.“ 



 Bei diesen Worten drückte er meine Handflächen noch fester, bevor sich sein Griff wieder langsam lockerte und wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurückglitten. Nach wie vor schien mein Gegenüber jeder meiner Bewegungen zu verfolgen. Ich war verunsichert.



 Ich war froh als Atherann mich aus dieser misslichen Situation errettete, indem er das erlösende Machtwort sprach, aber gleichzeitig klang es unheilverkündend. 



 ATHERANN: „Ich denke ihr werdet später noch genügend euch noch...näher...kennenzulernen.“



 Bei diesen Worten machte Moroes und der Prinz kehrt und führten uns durch die dunklen, Spinnweben verhangenen Gänge noch tiefer in den Turm.



 Vor einer der zahlreichen Holztüren kam die Gruppe schließlich zum Stillstand.



 ATHERANN: „Dies hier ist euer Zimmer, Herr...“

 REXXAR: „Rexxar!“

 ATHERANN: „...Rexxar..., und direkt nebenan“, er deutete den Flur entlang, „liegt Ihr Zimmer, Mister Braun.“

 ICH: „Vielen Dank eure Exzellenz, aber...“, ich wagte einen Blick in Theraldis Richtung, der mich noch immer musterte, „...ich würde es vorziehen im selben Zimmer zu...“

 Atherann unterbrach mich: „Die Zimmer besitzen eine Verbindungstür.“



 Mit diesen Worten setzten die beiden Prinzen einschließlich Moroes den Weg fort. Ich machte Anstalten den beiden zu folgen, jedoch gab Moroes durch eine zornige Handbewegung zu verstehen, dass er das lieber nicht versuchen sollte. Wie ein geschlagener Hund zog ich mich mit Rexxar für eine Unterredung in eines der Zimmer zurück.“



 ICH: „Seltsam...“

 REXXAR: „Was?“

 ICH: „Die beiden Hausbesitzer. Sie wirken irgendwie... ich weiß nicht wie ich es ausdrücken soll... anders. Außerdem ist ihr Körper eiskalt...“

 REXXAR: „Wie kommst du denn darauf? Hast du einen der beiden umarmt?“

 ICH: „Nein, Theraldis hat mir die Hand gedrückt...“



 Rexxar kicherte. Ich explodierte ungewollt.



 ICH: „WAS IST DARAN SO LUSTIG!?“

 Rexxar: „Hihihi... nichts, ihr habt euch nur die Hand gedrückt... hihihi. Ein besonders zärtlicher Händedruck... hihihi.“



 Ich ballte meine Fäuste. Im Gesicht muss ich wohl knallrot angelaufen sein denn Rexxar war mit einem Schlag wieder ruhig. Dennoch hatte Rexxar mühe sich zusammenzureißen. Seine Brust vibrierte unentwegt.



 ICH: „Nein, ernsthaft jetzt. Dieser Zustand ist nicht normal. Und dazu die weiße Haut. Meinst du, sie sind...“

 REXXAR: „Untot?“

 ICH: „Ja, untot.“



 Rexxar überlegte kurz: „Darüber hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Aber dennoch blieben einige Dinge ungeklärt. Wie zum Beispiel warum sie das Sonnenlicht meiden, beziehungsweise warum sie am Blut von Wölfen naschen, oder warum sie generell Schlaf brauchen.“

 ICH: „Nekromantie?“

 REXXAR: „Danke, das war mir auch klar, oder hast du schon mal von einem natürlichen Zustand des Untodes gehört?“



 Ich schluckte meinen verärgerten Kommentar hinunter: „Nein, natürlich nicht.“



 REXXAR: „Vielleicht sind diese Art von Untoten an gewisse Zwänge der Lebenden gebunden. Wie zum Beispiel der Zwang nach Schlaf und Nahrung.“

 ICH: „Aber warum Blut?“

 REXXAR: Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Toter Körper kein eigenes Blut mehr produziert und deshalb extern zugeführt werden muss.“

 ICH: „Was aber nicht erklärt warum ein Untoter überhaupt Blut braucht, wenn sein Körper schon tot ist!“



 Rexxar zuckte mit den Schultern: „Wenn ich das wüsste. Vielleicht verzehrt ihr Körper Blut um am Leben zu bleiben? Das wäre das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte. Genauso gut könnte es natürlich auch sein, dass sie doch leben und das Ganze nur ein Hirngespinst von uns Beiden ist. Aber wer weiß das schon?“



 Rexxar gähnte: „Wie dem auch sei, darüber möchte ich mir jetzt nicht den Kopf zermartern. Ich wird mich jetzt eine Runde aufs Ohr hauen. Ich hatte die letzten Nächte nicht gerade übermäßig viel Schlaf.“



 ICH: „Wäre es nicht besser, wie verbarrikadieren uns? Ich bin nicht besonders wild darauf, im Schlaf von einem Blutsauger besucht zu werden.“

 REXXAR: „Nein, ich denke das ist keine gute Idee. Es ist besser, wir schlafen mit einem offenen Auge.“



 Wortlos huschte ich zu Rexxar unter die Bettdecke. Dieser fuhr hoch.



 REXXAR: „WAS UM ALLES IN DER WELT MACHST DU DA??“

 ICH: „Ich gehe zu Bett...“

 REXXAR: „Was ist nur in dich gefahren, geh in dein eigenes Bett!“

 Ich zögerte: „Alleine?“

 REXXAR: „Natürlich, was hast du denn gedacht! Wenn dir der Gedanke nicht behagt alleine zu schlafen, dann lass die Verbindungstür offen...“



 Der Gedanke behagte mir in der Tat nicht. Aber was bleibt mir anderes übrig? Vor Angst gebeutelt verzog ich mich in mein eigenes Zimmer. Bevor ich aber überhaupt an Schlaf denken konnte, verbarrikadierte ich die Zimmertür mit dem massiven Eichenschrank, der zu meiner rechten stand. Auch wenn ich mich jetzt um eine Spur sicherer fühlte wurde es für mich eine unruhige Nacht. 





-EIN PAAR STUNDEN SPÄTER-​ ​ 

 Durch einen lauten Knall wurde ich aus dem Schlaf gerissen. Da ich bereits mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet hatte, packte ich mit einer raschen Bewegung den nächstbesten Gegenstand, in diesem Fall meinen Schuh und sprang kampfbereit aus meinen Bett. Ein Fremder war in das Zimmer eingedrungen. Als ich erkannte wer es war, war ich in keinster Weise beruhigt. Es war Moroes. Wortlos beobachtete er das Schauspiel das ich vor ihm ablieferte, bleckte dann nur genüsslich über seinen übergroßen Vorbiss – ich vermute darunter ein schelmisches Grinsen – bevor er näher kam und unsanft ein Tablett auf den Nachttisch fallen ließ. Bei genauerer Betrachtung kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass es sich hierbei um ein typisches englisches Frühstück handeln musste. Zumindest entdeckte ich Würstchen, Spiegeleier, Orangensaft und eine Tasse dampfenden schwarzen EarlGrey-Tees. 

 Ich wusste nicht ob ich mich darüber freuen sollte oder nicht. Mit schwirrten die verrücktesten Gedanken durch den Kopf.



 „Hat er das gekocht? Ist es wirklich das, wonach es den Anschein hat? Wenn er es wirklich gekocht hat, schmeckt es dann wie der Koch aussieht?“



 Während ich darüber philosophierte, ob ich das Zeug wirklich kosten sollte, war Moroes bereits zur Tür getreten, musterte zuerst den Schrank, anschließend mich mit einem drohenden Blick, bevor er mit einem raschen Ruck den Schrank zur Seite schob und durch die Tür verschwunden war. Gleichzeitig schrie mir Rexxar aus dem Nachbarraum zu:



 REXXAR: „Du kannst es ruhig essen, es schmeckt hervorragend.“



 Als ich mit dem Tablett bewaffnet zu Rexxar ins Zimmer schritt, hatte sich dieser bereits im Bett aufgesetzt und verzehrte genüsslich seine Spiegeleier. 



 REXXAR: „Wie hast du geschlafen? Ich für meinen Teil hab mich hervorragend erholt.“

 In Anbetracht dessen, dass ich bereits nicht nur einen, sondern bei genauerer Betrachtung sogar zwei oder drei schwarze Ringe unter den Augen angesetzt hatte, eine sinnlose Frage. Oder hörte ich da gerade Sarkasmus in seiner Stimme?



 Ich grummelte: „Hervorragend, ich war noch nie ausgeschlafener...“



 Ich stockte: „Was um alles in der Welt machst du da?“
REXXAR: „Ich? Ich schneide die Semmel auf!“

 ICH: „Aber doch nicht mit deiner Axt!“

 REXXAR: „Was soll ich denn machen? Das Messer, dass mir der Diener gereicht hatte ist viel zu stumpf!“

 ICH: „Das nennt man auch Buttermesser!“

 REXXAR: „Also, jetzt wo das geklärt ist dass es sich hier um ein Buttermesser, und nicht um ein Semmelmesser handelt... darf ich jetzt mein Gebäck aufschneiden?“


Bei diesen Worten hielt er mit der einen Hand die Semmel quer, während er mit der anderen Axt ausholte und mit einem lauten Kriegsschrei die Axt auf die wehrlose Semmel niedersausen ließ. Dabei durchschlug er nicht nur das Gebäck sondern auch gleich nebenbei den halben Nachttisch. Triumphierend grinste er in meine Richtung. Statt darauf etwas zu erwidern nahm ich meinerseits die Semmel und Buttermesser vom Tablett und schnitt mit langsamen Bewegungen das Gebäck auf.

 Rexxar musterte mich dabei interessiert. Er grinste verlegen: „Oh...hehe...ich verstehe.“



 Den Rest des Frühstücks versanken wir wieder im Schweigen. Das einzige, was die Ruhe unterbrach war das nicht endend wollende Geklapper von Rexxars Besteck, der futterte wie ein Weltmeister. Irgendwann hab ich aufgehört zu zählen, wie oft Rexxar Moroes kommen ließ und eine weitere Portion verlangte. Doch nach eineinhalb Stunden ließ sich selbst Rexxar, der sehr schwer satt zu bekommen war, zufrieden zurück in sein Bett plumpsen.



 ICH: „Du scheinst deinen Aufenthalt hier sehr zu genießen.“

 REXXAR: „In der Tat. Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich in einem richtigen Bett geschlafen habe. An so ein Leben könnte ich mich regelrecht gewöhnen.“

 Ich staunte nicht schlecht: „Noch niemals zuvor?“

 REXXAR: „Nein, niemals. Typen wie ich sind nun mal nicht für ein Leben im Vorgarten geschafften. Das Schicksal hat noch etwas viel größeres mit mir vor.“

 ICH: „Hey, und was ist mit mir?“

 Rexxar tätschelte mich: „Mit dir natürlich auch Kevin. Mit dir natürlich auch.“





-KURZE MELODRAMATISCHE PAUSE-​ 



 ICH: „Ich würd‘ mal vorschlagen, dass wir uns mal hier in diesem...Turm...mal genauer umschauen. Vielleicht finden wir ja heraus, was es mit unseren seltsamen Hausherren tatsächlich auf sich hat.“



 Gesagt getan. Kurz darauf waren wir auch bereits auf den Weg. Man darf nicht unterschätzen, wie weitläufig dieser Turm war. Ich bilde mir ein, dass der Turm von draußen kleiner gewirkt hatte. Wir waren bestimmt um die zwei Stunden unterwegs bevor wir mit der groben Hausbesichtigung soweit fertig waren. Von unseren Hausherren fehlte aber jede Spur. Deshalb entschieden wir uns, auch das umliegende Gelände zu besichtigen. Schon bald darauf wurden wir auf ein gleichmäßiges Hämmern aufmerksam. Das Geräusch stammte aus einer kleinen Werkstätte leicht abseits vom Turm. Und wen fanden wir dort? Moroes, der eifrig seinen Tischlerarbeiten nachging. Doch er schien uns nicht zu bemerken.



 ICH: „Ein Sarg?“

 Rexxar zuckte mit den Schultern: „Sieht ganz danach aus.“

 ICH: „Stellt sich nur die Frage: für wen?“

 REXXAR: „Wenn ich mir die Maße des Sargs anschaue, dann ganz bestimmt nicht für mich.“

 ICH: „Für wen dann?“



 Rexxar grinste mich an, klopfte mir auf die Schulter und ging wortlos weiter.

 Nach ein paar Meter blieb er plötzlich abrupt stehen. Mit seinem breiten Zeigefinger deutete er in die Ferne.



 REXXAR: „Kevin, sieh mal.“

 Ich blinzelte. Es dauerte etwas bis ich erkennen konnte was Rexxar meinte.

 ICH: „Meinst du die kleine in die Turmmauer eingelassene Kapelle?“

 REXXAR. „Ich bezweifle, dass es sich hierbei um eine Kapelle handelt, auch wenn es danach den Anschein hat. Siehst die die Treppen, die in die Tiefe führen? Ich vermute da unten viel mehr eine Gruft?“

 Ich überlegte: „Dies könnte in der Tat unsere erste große Spur sein. Vielleicht finden wir da unten ja Hinweise über die ehemaligen Besitzer dieses Anwesens?“



 Ich wartete keine Antwort von Rexxar ab, sondern marschierte einfach los. Ich hörte ein schnelles stampfen hinter mir, als Rexxar Mühe hatte, wieder zu mir aufzuschließen. Wir hatten die Gruft beinahe erreicht, als wir plötzlich eine Stimme hörten. Sie gehörte Moroes, der hinter uns wild schimpfte und in der Luft herum gestikulierte.



 ICH: „Ich glaube er will, dass wir da nicht reingehen...“

 REXXAR: „Soso... wenn wir das nicht dürfen, soll er mir das der hässliche Knilch ins Gesicht sagen. Und zwar so, dass ich es auch verstehe!“ 



 Mit diesen Worten machte Rexxar wieder kehrt und setzte seinen Weg fort. Ich tippte ihm auf die Schulter. 



 ICH: „Du... ich glaube er hat dich gehört.“

 REXXAR: „Aus dieser Entfernung? Unmöglich. Und selbst wenn... wen störts...“

 ICH: „Ich glaub er ist wütend.“

 Rexxar: „Und wenn schon.“

 ICH: „Er kommt in unsere Richtung.“

 REXXAR: „Soll er sich ruhig her trauen.“

 ICH: „Er fängt an zu rennen.“

 REXXAR: „Ähhh...na...und?“

 ICH: „Er hat eine Holzfälleraxt gezückt.“

 Rexxar blieb erstarrt stehen: „Wie bitte? Ist der Typ irre?“



 Rexxar griff auf seinem Rücken und zog, während er herumwirbelte, seine beiden Äxte hervor. Keine Sekunde zu früh wie es scheint. Denn just in diesem Augenblick hatte Moroes bereits zu einem hohen Sprung angesetzt und schlug mit der Axt nach Rexxar. Dieser wiederum schaffte es nur mit Müh und Not, seine beiden Waffen zu verkreuzen um die Attacke abzuwehren. Funken leuchteten auf, als Moroes Schneide an Rexxars Waffen abprallte. Von der Wucht des Aufpralls überrascht, begann Rexxar zu straucheln. Moroes hingegen landete mit beiden Beinen wieder am Boden, und zwar mit so einer Eleganz, als hätte er sein Leben lang nichts anderes gelernt.

 Rexxar starrte den Angreifer fassungslos an. In dessen Gesicht hatte sich ein hämisches Grinsen breit gemacht. Moroes ging in die Hocke, wirbelte zur Schau mit der Axt in der Luft herum, bevor er Rexxar mit einer Handbewegung signalisierte, er solle näherkommen. Rexxar stieg völlig auf diese Provokation ein. Mit einem lauten Schrei stürmte er den Buckligen an. Dieser bückte sich unter dem Schwung der Äxte durch, während er sich selbst um die eigene Achse drehte und Rexxar mit dem Griff seiner eigenen Waffe von den Beinen fegte. Rexxar landete wild rudernd rücklings im Schnee. Bevor dieser aufspringen konnte, hatte sich Moroes mit einem Bein bereits auf Rexxars Brustkorb gestellt und drückte ihn spielend auf den Boden. Gleichzeitig ließ der Bucklige die Axt auf Rexxars Schädel sausen. Dieser konnte nicht anders als seine Augen zu schließen um nicht das bittere Ende sehen zu müssen. Doch der tödliche Schlag blieb aus. Überrascht schlug er wieder die Augen auf. Moroes hatte die Axt einen Fingerbreit vor den Schädel abgebremst und war noch für ein paar Sekunden in dieser Siegerpose stehen geblieben. Langsam zog der Bucklige die Axt wieder zurück, deutete mit seiner Hand auf die Gruft und schüttelte den Kopf. Rexxar verstand. Er nickte nur mehr unwillig. Dem Buckligen schien dies zu reichen, denn er packte wieder seine Axt weg und stieg von dem Halbork herunter. Mit einem schnaufen setzte er sich Rexxar wieder auf.



 Rexxar mit wahrer Bewunderung: „Wahnsinn, wo hast du so kämpfen gelernt?“

 ICH: „Erwarte dir keine Antwort. Moroes ist bereits wieder gegangen.“ Ich deutete in die Ferne. „Siehst du?“



 Rexxar blickte in die Ferne. Und siehe da: Dort marschierte der Bucklige dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen, seine Axt lässig an die Schulter gelehnt. So schauten wir noch eine Weile in seine Richtung, obwohl er bereits lange am Horizont verschwunden war. Lediglich seine Spuren im Schnee zeugten noch davon, was sich erst vor kurzem hier abgespielt hatte.





-ETWAS SPÄTER-​ ​ ​ Nacht war inzwischen über das gigantische Anwesen angebrochen. Von unseren beiden Hausherren fehlt nach wie vor jede Spur. Was mich jedoch nicht besonders stört. Ich bin noch immer vollkommen kopflos, wenn ich daran zurückdenke, von was ich vorher Zeuge geworden bin. Rexxar hatte praktisch keinerlei Chancen gegenüber dem Hausdiener. Zwei Angriffe hatten gereicht um Rexxar zu Boden zu schicken. Und dann noch diese Leichtigkeit mit der er meinen Freund zu Boden drücken konnte. Rexxar war definitiv eins nicht: ein Schwächling. Moroes selbst sah hingegen gar nicht danach aus, als ob er besonders übermäßig viel Kraft hätte. Dass er stark war hatte ich bereits vermutet, aber nicht in solchen Ausmaßen! 



 Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich bereits hier in dieser Bibliothek saß und mich durch die Bücher wühlte. Es ist nicht so, dass ich nach irgend etwas konkretes suchte. Ich kann nicht einmal sagen, ob ich hier in der Bibliothek saß um etwas über den Turm herauszufinden oder deshalb, weil ich mich irgendwie ablenken wollte. Vielleicht auch beides. Von Misha fehlt nach wie vor jede Spur. Und was mit Rexxars restlichen Begleitern ist, entzieht sich ebenso meiner Erkenntnis.

 Ich saß an einem kleinen hölzernen Schreibtisch direkt neben einem schmalen Turmfenster, welches sich nach oben hin zu einem Spitz verjüngert. Obwohl das Fenster geöffnet war und draußen ein Schneesturm wütete, war es hier drinnen weder windig, noch kalt. Fast so als würden jegliche Umwelteinflüsse aus dem Turm ausgesperrt worden. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke ist diese Theorie gar nicht soweit hergeholt. Immerhin gehörte dieser Turm einem der stärksten Magier in der Geschichte der Menschheit. Viel weiß ich noch nicht über ihn, aber das wenige, was ich von ihm weiß, hab ich heute erst aus einem der zahlreichen Büchern herausgelesen.



 Die einzige Bibliothekstür wurde geöffnet. Eine bekannte Gestalt trat ein. Es war Theraldis.



 THERALDIS:“ Wer sitzt hier so einsam und verlassen im abgelegendsten Raum des Turms? Darf man eintreten?“



 Ich nickte ihm nur still zu. In jeglicher Situation wäre mir seine Gegenwart mehr als unangenehm gewesen. Aber nachdem, was ich heute bereits erlebt hatte, war mir dies im Moment völlig egal.



 ICH: „Ich bin überrascht, euch erst zu so fortgeschrittener Stunde zu treffen. Ich hab euch den ganzen Tag über nicht gesehen.“

 THERALDIS: „Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Es gab noch... ein paar Vorbereitungen zu treffen für den heutigen Ball.“

 Ich überrascht: „Ein Ball? Was für ein Ball?“

 THERALDIS: „Der Jahresball von Karazhan natürlich. Aber es würde mich nicht wundern wenn ihr davon noch nie gehört habt. Es kommen ausschließlich geladene Gäste – eine kleine Familienfeier sozusagen.“

 ICH: „Oh, tut mir leid, wenn ich das gewusst hätte. Es war nicht unsere Absicht, eure Feier zu stören.“

 THERALDIS: „Aber, aber, nicht im geringsten. Im Gegenteil, ihr seit herzlichst dazu eingeladen. Es wäre auch bestimmt im Interesse meines Vaters, wenn einer seiner größten Vorbilder am Ball vertreten wäre.“



 Bei diesen Worten hatte sich Theraldis einen Stuhl gepackt und hatte sich neben mich gesetzt. Dabei rückte er mir so nahe an die Pelle, dass ich unwissentlich ein paar Zentimeter nach rechts ausgewichen war.



 Ich nervös: „Ich… fühle mich geehrt.“



 Theraldis musterte den Bücherstoß neben mir.



 THERALDIS: „Suchst du nach etwas bestimmten?“

 Ich etwas hastig: „Nein, nein überhaupt nicht, ich wollte mir nur... etwas die Zeit vertreiben...“

 THERALDIS: „Aber du zitterst ja!“



 Bei diesen Worten legte er mir einen Arm um die Schultern und blickte mir in die Augen. Sein Gesicht war dem meinen dabei so Nahe, dass ich eigentlich seinen Atem spüren müsste – tat ich aber nicht! Ich wurde noch nervöser.



 Theraldis schien dies nicht zu entgehen: „Was macht dir solche Kopfzerbrechen? Wovon fürchtest du dich?“



 Er begann mir sanft durch die Haare zu streichen. Ich zuckte zusammen, war aber nicht möglich, irgendetwas zu unternehmen. Praktisch vor Schreck erstarrt. Nicht wegen der Annäherungsversuche sondern eher wegen der Tatsache, dass sich meine Befürchtungen zu Bewahrheiten schienen.“



 Seine Haut war bleich und kalt, atmete nicht. Nur sein Blick strahlte eine Art von Leben aus.



 ICH: „Was bist du?“ Ich erschrak, als ich erkannte, dass ich diesem Gedanken laut ausgesprochen hatte, denn Theraldis hatte sich zurückgelehnt und starrte mir mit einem ernsten Blick in die Augen.

 THERALDIS: „Was genau meinst du?“ Er sprach diesen Satz in einem Tonfall aus, der es unmöglich machte, nicht zu antworten.

 ICH: „Ich... ich... ich meine... bist du... tot?“



 Theraldis antwortete nicht sofort: „Nein, ich bin nicht tot. Ich bin nur ein...“

 Ich zögerte: „Untoter?“

 THERALDIS: ...San’layn...“

 Unwillkürlich wiederholte ich diese Worte: „Ein San’layn?“

 THERALDIS: „Man nennt uns auch die Blutprinzen. Eine spezielle Kaste der Sin’dorei. Jedoch ist für uns kein Platz mehr für Unseresgleichen. Deshalb leben wir im Verborgenen – fernab unserer Heimat.“

 Ich stotterte: „Aber, aber warum?“

 Theraldis antwortete ausweichend: „Weil wir gefallen sind und zurückgelassen wurden. Wir dienen jetzt etwas größerem – genauso wie du bald und dein Ork-Freund.“



 Bei diesen Worten packte er mich an beiden Schultern und entblößte in seinem Mund vier spitze Eckzähne. Er machte Anstalten mir in das Genick zu beißen. Ich versuchte mich zu wehren aber vergebens. Er hatte einen Griff wie ein Schraubstock. In meiner Panik griff ich nach dem erstbesten was ich habe, in diesem Fall ein Buch mit einem dicken Ledereinband, und stieß es ihm in den offenen Mund. Er verbiss sich unweigerlich darin. Überrascht und gleichzeitig zornig sprang er zurück und versuchte sich das unter lautem Gebrüll wieder herauszureißen. Ich nutzte die Chance, sprang auf und stürmte aus der Bibliothek. Hinter mir warf ich die Tür in die Angeln, in der Hoffnung, ein paar Sekunden kostbare Zeit zu schinden.



 Es dauerte nicht lange bis ich hinter mir ein lautes Trampeln vernahm, danach das zerbersten einer massiven Holztür und danach das Gebrüll eines fuchsteufelswilden Blutelfs der herangestürmt kam. Adrenalin und panische Todesangst beflügelten mich zu neuen Höchstleistungen. Ich rannte schneller als jemals zuvor in meinem Leben. Ich wagte es nicht, mich umzudrehen, in der Angst ich könnte wertvolle Sekunden verlieren. Ich brauchte mich nicht umzudrehen um zu wissen dass mich Theraldis vermutlich schon bald eingeholt hatte.



 In der Ferne hörte ich lautes Gelächter. „Der Ball!“ donnerte es in meinen Gedanken. „Dies könnte meine Rettung bedeuten. Theraldis wird es nicht wagen, mich vor all den Ballgästen anzufallen.“ Ich schaffte das unmögliche. Ich legte noch einmal ein Zahn zu. Ich wusste nicht wohin ich laufen musste – musste ich auch gar nicht. Ich orientierte mich nach dem Gelächter der Besucher. Tatsächlich – vor mir lag das Tor in eine prunkvoll verzierte Halle. Ich stürmte hinein – und fühlte mich sofort in Sicherheit. Hinter mir hörte ich nur mehr das fluchen von Theraldis, der wohl soeben erkannt hatte, dass ihm seine Beute entwischt war. Ich war überrascht, dass ich mit keinem der Ballgäste zusammengestoßen war. Dennoch reichte das Schauspiel, das ich soeben darbot dazu aus, dass ich praktisch alle Ballgäste zu mir umdrehten. Ich versuchte mich so gut es geht zu entschuldigen.



 ICH: „Verzeiht mir... *schnauft*... ich wollte nur nicht zu spät zum Abendprogramm kommen.“



 Dies schien den Besuchern zu genügen, denn diese drehten sie sich wieder zu ihren Konversationspartnern um. Ich blickte mich im Saal um. In der Ferne winkte mir jemand zu. 



 REXXAR: „Kevin, hierher!“



 Erfreut über diesen Anblick wäre ich am liebsten losgelaufen. Da ich jedoch nicht noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen wollte, versuchte ich mein Tempo zu zügeln. Kurz darauf war ich bei Rexxar angekommen, der sich gerade voller Begeisterung über das Buffet hermachte. In der Hand hielt er eine Art Sektglas.



 REXXAR: „Kevin, gut dass du hier bist, ich dachte schon, du verpasst das Beste an diesem Fest.“ Bei diesen Worten kramte er aus seinem übervollen Tablett – ein Teller wäre wohl zu klein gewesen – eine knusprig, braun gebratene Hühnerkeule hervor und biss genüsslich hinein.



 ICH: „Rexxar, gut dass ich dich hier treffe. Der Prinz und sein Sohn sind...“

 REXXAR: „Hervorragede Gastgeber, ich weiß.“

 ICH: „Nein, das meinte ich nicht, sie...“

 REXXAR: „...geben großartige Bälle.“ Rexxar rührte mit einem Zahnstocher in seinem Drink rum, fischte eine Cocktailkirsche heraus und ließ sie in seinem Mund verschwinden.



 REXXAR: „Aaaahhh, Wodka-Martini. Ein Teufelsgesöff sag ich dir.“

 Ich verzweifelt: „Rexxar, sei endlich still und hör zu, wir werden von zwei Blutsaugern verfolgt die uns nach dem Leben trachten.“



 Rexxar zog etwas unter dem Tisch hervor. Es schien eine Art Waffe zu sein.



 ICH: „Was um alles in der Welt ist das schon wieder?“

 REXXAR: „Das? Das hier ist meine Fliegenklatsche. Du hattest doch Blutsauer erwähnt oder?“



 Wäre die Situation nicht so todernst gewesen, hätte ich Rexxar vermutlich mitleidig belächelt. Das Ding sah aus wie ein Tennisschläger, groß genug dass selbst Rexxar beide Hände brauchte um das Ding ordentlich zu halten.



 ICH: „Ja, aber so groß? Wo hast du das Ding überhaupt her?“

 REXXAR: „Weißt du, wie groß die Gelsen in Zangarmarschen sind? So eine kleine Klatsche hilft dir dort auch nicht mehr. Die hab ich mir selbst gebaut, nachdem ich nachts bereits zwei Mal eine Stechmücke mit den bloßen Händen erwürgen musste. Du musst verstehen, dass ich zumindest in der Nacht etwas Ruhe haben möchte.“

 ICH: „Ja aber... wo hast du die auf die Schnelle her?“

 REXXAR: „Ich reise niemals ohne. Ich habe sie nur vorläufig unter dem Tisch verstaut, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass hier im Ballsaal Blutsauger auftauchen relativ gering ist.“

 ICH: „Den wirst du auch brauchen. Hier sind nämlich welche. Es sind...“



 Die Menge teilte sich. Durch den neu geschaffenen Gang näherten sich im gemächlichen Schritt Atherann. Wenigstens Theraldis war nicht anwesend war mein erster Gedanke. Ein paar Schritte von uns entfernt blieben sie stehen. Als Atherann zu sprechen begann, hatte sich seine Stimme erschreckend verändert. Es war nicht der Tonfall der sich geändert hatte, es war etwas ungreifbares. Etwas, an dem Prinzen das mir das Blut in den Adern gefrieren lässt. Rexxar schien es nicht anders zu gehen, denn dieser hatte den Griff um seine Waffe verstärkt.



 ATHERANN: „Mister Kevin Braun. Ihr wärt beinahe zu spät zu unserer Hauptattraktion gekommen. Ich hätte es mir nie verzeihen können, hättet ihr dieses Spektakel verpasst.“



 Mit diesen Worten drehte sich der Prinz zur Menge um die gebannt seinen Worten zu lauschen schien. 



 ATHERANN: „Wie ihr wisst, waren die letzten Jahre hart für uns. Immer weniger Leute wagen sich hier in die Berge. Es wurde immer schwieriger für uns weitere Gäste in das bescheidene Dorf Totmannsfurt zu locken. Doch heute, meine werten Freunde, hat sich das Warten ausgezahlt. Denn heute haben wir nicht nur einen, oder zwei, sondern sogar drei Gäste.“



 Ein erfreutes Raunen ging durch die Menge. 



 ATHERANN: „Unser erster Gast ist ein Gastwirt aus besagten Dorf, der dies erst alles ermöglicht hatte. „Wäre er nicht gewesen, wäre auch dieses Jahr wieder sehr düster für unsere Gemeinde ausgefallen. Bittet unseren ersten Gast doch herein.“



 Bei diesen Worten erfüllte ein verzweifeltes Gejammer den Raum, als eine uns wohl bekannte Gestalt vom Kurator persönlich >hereingebeten< wurde. Sprich: in typischer Kurator-Manier wurde die Gestalt am Genick packend in den Saal getragen und anschließend auf halber Höhe fallen gelassen. Ein lautes poltern und ein unterdrücktes Stöhnen erfüllte die Halle als der „Gast“ schmerzhaft auf dem Hinterteil landete. Erst jetzt erkannte ich die Gestalt – es war Sandoval.“



 SANDOVAL: „Aber wenn ich es doch bereits sagte... ich habe nichts mit den Ganzen zu tun. Ich bin unschuldig! Bitte, lasst mich gehen.“

 Atherann mit einem teuflischen lächeln: „Warum denn? Euch ist es doch zu verdanken, dass wir zwei so berühmte Persönlichkeiten wie Kevin Braun und Rexxar zu Besuch haben. Habt ihr ihnen nicht Unterkunft gewährt und ihnen geholfen unseren Turm zu erreichen? Es ist das mindeste von uns, uns für diesen Gefallen bei euch zu revanchieren, indem wir euch ebenfalls zu diesem Ball einladen.“



 Bei diesen Worten verbeugte sich Atherann und schritt in die Menge. Dies schien den Gästen zu genügen, denn sie begannen Sandoval einzukreisen und sich ihm zu nähern. Verzweifelt, wie ein gefangenes Tier ließ sich der Gastwirt auf die Knie fallen und betete erneut um Gnade. Der Anblick der jetzt folgte war grausam. Ich wünschte ich hätte nicht hingesehen. Wie auf ein Zeichen sprangen die Ballgäste den wehrlosen Sandoval an. Schmerzerfüllt heulte er auf, als sich eine unzählige Menge an Zähnen in sein Fleisch gruben. Der Todeskampf schien nur ein paar Sekunden zu dauern bevor Sandovals Körper leblos zusammensackte. Genüsslich bleckten sich die Ballgäste die Zähne.



 ATHERANN: „Blut ist unser Lebenselixier. Eine gravierende Schwäche für unser Geschlecht, die wir unserem Meister zu verdanken. So wie er nach ewigwährender Rache hungert, müssen wir nach Blut dürsten. Entweder wir geben diesen Drang nach – oder wir gehen daran zugrunde.“



 Der Blutprinz drehte sich wieder zu uns um.



 ATHERANN: „Ich bedauerte es zutiefst, euch in diese Misere hineingeritten zu haben Mister Braun, aber wir haben keine andere Wahl. Aber eins garantiere ich euch. Wir werden es kurz uns schmerzlos machen. Keine Sorge, es wird nicht euer Ende sein, ich lade euch herzlich ein, euch unserer Gemeinschaft anzuschließen – so wie es auch Sandoval zweifelsohne tun wird. Wen ihr wollt können wir im Laufe der Jahrhunderte über die Wesensarten des Kaffees philosophieren. Außerdem... wärt ihr ein lang ersehnter Weggefährte für meinen Sohn. Er erzählte mir, dass er jetzt schon völlig verrückt nach euch ist.“



 Rexxar mischte sich ein: „Wo ist Misha?! Wo ist mein Bär? Wenn ihr uns schon herlocken musstet, dann will ich auch wissen was ihr Mistkerle ihr angetan habt!“ 



 Er brodelte vor Zorn. Seine kräftigen Oberarme waren bis zu Anschlag gespannt.“



 ATHERANN: „Der Bär... der Bär... ach der... ihr habt Glück. Er ist wohlauf. Die Bestie hat ihren Zweck erfüllt und haben keinerlei Verwendung mehr für sie. Aber wenn ihr sie sehen wollt...“



 Atherann winkte jemanden außerhalb unserer Sichtweite zu.



 Ein lautes Brüllen erfüllte den Raum als gewaltvoll ein in Eisenketten gelegter Braunbär in den Saal gezogen wurde. Die Fesseln waren eng geschnürt. Manche Gelenke waren aufgescheuert. Dunkles, verkrustetes Blut konnte man bereits von Weitem ausmachen. 



 Rexxar fassungslos: „Nein...Misha...“

 ATHERANN: „Wir hatten leider keine andere Wahl, der Bär wütete wie ein Berserker. Er war nicht zu bändigen – kurze Pause – wie dem auch sei, darüber können wir uns noch später unterhalten, nach... euer Wiedergeburt.“



 Jetzt begannen auch uns die Ballgäste einzukreisen – ihr Anführer: Atherann persönlich. Hätte Rexxar nicht so rasch reagiert, wäre dies vermutlich unser Ende gewesen. Ich war wie vor Schreck erstarrt, als sich der Mob uns näherte.



 Rexxar bebte vor Zorn, seine Muskeln zum bersten gespannt. Anstatt wie erwartet in die Defensive zu gehen, begann dieser mit einem Frontalangriff. Mit einem lauten Kriegsschrei stürmte er nach vor – direkt auf Atherann zu. Er setzte zu einem hohen Sprung an, hob seine Waffe über den Kopf – und ließ die gigantische Fliegenklatsche mit einem lauten *Platsch* auf den Blutprinzen niedersausen. Atherann wurde ohne nennenswerten Widerstand zu Boden gedrückt. Prunkvoll verzierte Keramikfliesen zerbrachen unter der unmenschlichen Kraft des Aufpralls, als der Blutprinz gut fünfzehn Zentimeter in den Boden gestanzt wurde. Hatte Rexxar mal das Blut Mannoroths gerochen, war er nicht mehr zu bremsen.

 Rexxar wirbelte um seine eigene Achse. Im Eilverfahren überprüfte er den Raum nach der nächstbesten potentiellen Bedrohung. Die Ballgäste waren tatsächlich kurzfristig gestockt, als sie mitansehen mussten, wie Rexxar ihren Anführer mit einem Schlag zu Boden schmetterte. Rexxar hingegen war bereits einen Schritt weiter. Er ging leicht in die Hocke, griff gleichzeitig in eine seiner unzähligen Taschen und fischte eine kleine Trillerpfeife hervor. Er zögerte nicht. Sofort hatte er tief Luft geholt und der Pfeife einen lauten, langgezogenen Ton entlockt. Das Geräusch war so laut, dass einige Gäste schmerzerfüllt die Ohren zuhalten mussten. Ich verstand nicht, was Rexxar gerade vorhatte, aber wie ich Zu Recht vermute, sollte ich es schon bald herausfinden.

 Während sich die Gäste wieder zum Angriff ausholen versuchten, packte mich der Halbork am Hosenbund, quetschte mich, während ich lautstark Protestierte unter die Achsel und setzte zu einem erneuten Sturmangriff an. Mit dem Ellbogen voran stürzte er sich in die Menge. 



 Von meiner unglücklichen Position aus konnte ich nicht viel erkennen. Wild wurde ich hin und her gerissen während Rexxar immer tiefer in die Menge eindrang. Immer wieder hörte ich einen dumpfen Aufprall und das keuchen eines Blutelfen der sich in den Weg warf aber spielend leicht von Rexxar per Ellbogen-Taktik aus den Weg geräumt wurde. Jetzt erkannte ich sein tatsächliches Ziel – Misha. Als wir an unserem Ziel angekommen waren, riss sich Rexxar die beiden Äxte vom Rücken und durchtrennte mit roher Gewalt die massiven Eisenketten die Misha am Boden fesselten. 



 Inzwischen war die Meute blutdürstiger Blutelfen wieder nachgerückt die unheilvoll immer näher zu kommen droht. Es waren einfach zu viele. Rexxar schlug drohend mit seinen Äxten um sich, Misha zog drohend ihre Runden, während ich nicht mehr anzubieten hatte wie meine bloßen Fäuste. Plötzlich ging alles sehr schnell. Die Blutelfen stürmten heran. Die erste beiden wurden von Rexxar mit spielender Leichtigkeit zu Boden geschleudert. Ein dritter wurde von Misha zu Boden gerissen. Sprich: um mich herum schien ein heilloses Gemetzel auszubrechen. Ein vierter ging zu Boden als ich ihm kurzerhand einen deftigen Kinnhaken verpasste.

 Inzwischen hatten Rexxar und Misha einen schützenden Kreis um mich gebildet, wohlwissend, dass ich vermutlich nicht so eine Kämpfernatur war wie meine beiden Begleiter. Dennoch tat ich mein möglichstes um dabei mitzuhelfen das Chaos unter Kontrolle zu halten. Zwei Blutelfen zum Beispiel schleuderte ich mit chirurgischer Präzision jeweils eine Kaffeebohne in den Rachen als diese versuchten, sich per Hechtsprung und aufgerissenen Maul in Rexxars Schulter zu verbeißen. Entsetzt griffen sie sich an die Kehle, als meine Kaffeebohnen ihr Ziel trafen. Sollen sie von mir aus an meinen Bohnen ersticken. Auch ein dritter Elf war gezwungen sich an den Hals zu greifen. Nicht deshalb, weil er sich an einer Bohne verschluckt hatte, sondern weil ich mein Ziel verfehlt hatte. Die Bohne landete statt im Maul mit der Kraft eines Faustschlags mit einer solchen Wucht am Kehlkopf, das auch dieser gezwungen war verzweifelt nach Luft zu japsen. Warum diese atmen mussten aber zum Beispiel Theraldis nicht, werde ich vermutlich nie erfahren. Vielleicht weil Atherann und sein Sohn „echte“ San’layn waren, aber die Ballgäste nur verwandelte... wer weiß.



 Ein Hagel bunter Glassplitter regnete auf die überraschten Ballgäste herab, als das größte Buntglasfenster im Raum durch einen schweren Aufschlag zerbarst. Zuerst erkannte ich gar nichts, danach sah ich drei schemenhafte Gestalten, die sich aus der Luft näherten. Es waren Leokk, Geisterschwinge und Grummel. Letztere wurde wie üblich im Maul von Leokk transportiert. Aus den Augenwinkeln erkannte ich, wie Rexxar zufrieden seine Trillerpfeife drückte. Jetzt verstand ich, was er vorhin damit bewirken wollte. Mit dieser Pfeife konnte er seine Begleiter herbeirufen. Gehorsam landeten sie neben Rexxar im Zentrum des Gemetzels. Mit der unerwarteten Unterstützung waren wir es plötzlich, die den Angreifern das Fürchten lehrten. Wenn ich an dieses Ereignis zurückdenke, läuft mir noch immer ein kalter Schauder über den Rücken. Rexxars Begleiter waren diszipliniert, hörten auf die Befehle ihres Herrchens, und verstanden es im Team zu kämpfen. Als ich Rexxar an diesem Tage kämpfen sah, musste ich mir nun endgültig eingestehen, dass ich an der Seite von einem der besten lebenden Bestienmeister kämpfen durfte. Selbst Leokk, der glupschäugige Windreiter mischte in dem Kampf mit, dass ich regelrecht neidisch werden könnte.



 REXXAR: „Misha, Beiß!“

 REXXAR: „Grummel setze Nadelrakete ein“

 REXXAR: „Geisterschwinge! Ruckzuckhieb vorbereiten!“

 REXXAR: „Leokk, Schlecker. Paralysiere sie!“



 ICH: „Es hat keinen Sinn, es sind einfach zu viele.“

 Rexxar nickte: „Stimmt leider, doch ein Ausweg ist in Sicht.“ Er deutete zu dem zerborstenen Fenster. „Wir stürmen durch die Menge und springen mit einem Satz aus dem Fenster.“

 ICH: „Bist du irre? Weißt du wie tief es da draußen runtergeht?“

 Rexxar klopfe mir auf die Schulter: „Dieses Mal musst du mir voll und ganz vertrauen. Bitte halte Grummel fest während du springst, ich werde die Nachhut bilden. Und jetzt renn!“



 Wie von einer Tarantel gestochen stürmte ich los. Den paar Elfen die mir entgegensprangen konnte ich spielend ausweichen. Doch umso näher ich dem Fenster kam, desto unsicherer wurde ich. Ich blickte mich um. Über mir entdeckte ich Leokk, der mir zu folgen schien. Ich verstand was Rexxar vorhatte. Ich nahm nochmals Anlauf und sprang mit einem großen Satz aus dem Fenster. Es folgte ein großer Schreck. An meinem Bein hatte sich etwas festgekrallt. Es war Theraldis, der mir in einem Anfall von Wahn hinterher gesprungen war. Ich versuchte ihn im freien Fall abzuwimmeln, jedoch vergebens. Ein heftiger Kampf entbrannte in der Luft. Wir gaben uns die Rechte, die Linke, doch musste ich eingestehen, dass mir Theraldis in vielerlei Dingen überlegen war. Er konnte stärkere Schläge austeilen und gleichzeitig mehr einstecken. Ich drohte den Kampf zu verlieren.



 Neben mir entdeckte ich Leokk, der in einen Sturzflug übergegangen war um uns einzuholen. Direkt unter mir verlangsamte er den Flug und konnte mich mit müh und Not auffangen. Wie das in dem ganzen Getummel überhaupt möglich war, ist und bleibt wohl immer ein Rätsel. Auf alle Fälle rückte mir Theraldis noch immer gefährlich nahe an die Pelle. Er hang noch immer an meinem Schuhwerk fest. Ich entledigte mich des Problems kurzerhand, indem ich einen Stachel von Grummel abbrach und diesen kurzerhand in Theraldis Handfläche stieß. Mit einem schmerzerfüllten Schrei ließ er mich los – und verschwand unter mir in der Finsternis. Ich bildete mir ein, ein dumpfes *plumps* gehört zu haben als dieser am Boden ankam. Ich bezweifelte aber nicht dass dieser den Aufprall überlebt hatte. 



 Leokk setzte mich in sicherer Entfernung zum Turm auf einer weiten schneeverwehten Ebene ab. Doch von Rexxar fehlte jede Spur. Hat er es geschafft oder wurde er gefangen? Was geschah mit Misha, und Geisterschwinge? Mir war zum Heulen zumute. Ich befürchtete bereits das schlimmste.



 STIMME: „Kevin!“

 Ich fuhr zusammen. Das war doch eindeutig Rexxars Stimme. Ich blickte mich um, doch konnte ich nichts erkennen.“

 REXXAR: „Kevin, hier oben!“

 Ich riss den Kopf in den Nacken – und erstarrte. 

 ICH: „Aber... das ist unmöglich...“

 Rexxar grinste über beide Ohren.



 Über mir schwebte Geisterschwinge. Die kleine, fette, kugelrunde Schleiereule mit den smaragdgrünen Augen. Diese transportierte Rexxar, indem sich die Eule kurzerhand in Rexxars Genick gekrallt hatte. Dieser wiederum trug in den Armen einen riesigen Braunbär, schon fast größer als er selbst – Misha. So schwebten die drei über mir, Rexxar nach wie vor grinsend, denn er schien wohl zu wissen, dass mir diesen Anblick niemals jemand glauben würde.


----------



## Mafloni (21. September 2011)

Kapitel 6 – Von Gnomen und anderen Giftzwergen

-------------------------------------------



Hasserfüllt wand ich mich in dem Eisernen Griff von Rexxar. Fluchend schlug ich auf meinem Begleiter ein, jedoch erfolglos. Das Muskelpaket schien meine Hiebe nicht mal zu spüren. Erneut versuchte ich mich aus seiner Umarmung zu lösen indem ich einfach wegzulaufen versuchte, doch Rexxar hielt meine Hand eisern fest.



ICH: „Lass mich los, verdammt! Hast du nicht gehört? Ich will dem Idioten eine Lektion erteilen die sich gewaschen hat! Erst werd ich ihn am Kragen packen, ich grün und Blau schlagen und danach in einem Bottich mit seinem widerlichen Gebräu saufen lassen!“

REXXAR: „Kevin, zum letzten Mal! Hör mir verdammt noch Mal zu! Es hat keinen Zweck, hörst du? Es hat keinen Zweck. Lass es einfach!“

ICH: „Es geht ganz schnell, versprochen. Ich renn hin, packe ihn und tunke ihn ein. Dafür brauch ich nur eine Hand!“



Vor meinen Augen tanzten Sterne als mir Rexxar eine schallende Ohrfeige verpasste. Benommen brach ich zusammen. Ich spürte nur mehr, wie ich von zwei kräftigen Armen sanft aufgehoben wurde, bevor ich für eine Weile das Bewusstsein verlor.



Ich weiß nicht, wann ich wieder wach wurde, doch es schien bereits später Nachmittag zu sein, denn das Licht um mich herum war bereits etwas dämmriger geworden. In der Nähe hörte ich das beruhigende Geräusch eines knisternden Lagerfeuers. Ein feiner gebratener Geruch umwob meine Nase. Sofort meldete sich mein Magen zu Wort. Immerhin war es bereits eine Weile her, seit ich die letzte Mahlzeit zu mir genommen hatte. Noch immer etwas benommen, richtete ich mich vorsichtig auf. Als ich meinen noch immer steifen Hals realisierte, fiel mir sofort wieder ein, was passiert war. Zornig sprang ich auf meine Beine. Mein zorniger Blick fixierte Rexxar, der an dem Lagerfeuer hockte und mit einem Holzstab im Feuer herumstocherte.



REXXAR: „Marshmallow gefällig?“



Ich starrte ihn weiter an, in der Hoffnung, er würde von selbst auf den gestrigen Vorfall zu sprechen kommen. Zu seinem eigenen Glück tat er es auch.



REXXAR: „Was? Du warst gestern so in Rage, dass du nicht mehr anders zu bändigen gewesen wärst. Ich hätte bei einer Runde Gnomenfußball mitgespielt, doch nicht mitten auf Allianzgebiet und neben einer Horde Zeugen!“



Ich beruhigte mich zumindest ein bisschen. In meinem Inneren wusste ich, dass er Recht hatte. Hätte ich wirklich gestern eingeschritten, wäre die Sache vermutlich nicht besonders schön für uns ausgegangen. Dennoch versuchte ich Rexxar mit einem bösen Blick zu fixieren – wenn nur aus Trotz und Stolz – aber es klappte scheinbar nicht besonders gut. Rexxar brach in ein schallendes Gelächter aus.“



REXXAR: „Du schaust aus wie ein trotziges Kind dem man den Lolli geklaut hat. Komm, setz dich her und iss mal was. Um das... Gnomenproblem kümmern wir uns später.



Nachdenklich futterte ich an meinen Marshmallows während ich überlegte, wie man dem Gnomen das Sakrileg, das er begannen hatte am besten vergelten könnte. Fakt ist, dass ich völlig vergessen hatte was mir Rexxar vor unserer Abreise erzählt hatte. Eben dass hier im Dämmerwald ein Gnom mit pinken Haaren ein Kaffeehaus betreibt. Seinen Namen weiß ich inzwischen – Travis Nichols. Nun werdet ihr auch verstehen, weshalb ich gestern zum Berserker geworden war. Der Gnom hatte meine, ich wiederhole, MEINE Idee geklaut und verdient sich im Gegensatz zu mir mit MEINER Idee dumm und dämlich, während ich mich in der Scherbenwelt mit Kaiserschmarrn über Wasser halten musste. Was unweigerlich zur Frage führte: wie ist das möglich? Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit an Kaffee zu kommen:  ÜBER MICH! Weder in der Scherbenwelt noch hier auf Azeroth gibt es solche Pflanzen. Ich hab diese Köstlichkeit selbst nur durch Zufall erhalten.



Plötzlich fühlte ich mich zurückversetzt an eben diesen schicksalhaften Tag, an dem ich in den Besitz der Bohnen gekommen war. Gäbe es nicht einen Zeugen, würde es sowieso keiner glauben (wie so viele meiner Abenteuer wenn ich so darüber nachdenke...) Ihr erinnert euch? Damals wurde ich mit einem Raumschiff der Naaru entführt, traf dort auf den redseligen Gnom Millhaus Manasturm, den ich seither nie mehr gesehen hatte... und traf außerdem auf Wesen die ich noch nie gesehen, geschweige denn gehört hatte. Eines dieser Wesen – die Naaru nannten es „Zerg“ oder so – hinterließ einen Haufen brauner... Körner als es wieder wegteleportiert wurde.



Intuitiv nahm ich kurzerhand so ein Korn und biss genüsslich hinein. Meine Worte dazu waren in etwa so:



„Mmmmhhhh... so cremig... ich nenne es Kaka...Kakaffee!“



Naja... wenn ich so darüber nachdenke würde mir heutzutage nicht mehr alles in den Mund stecken was eine fremde Alienrasse an Bord eines Raumschiffes zurücklässt... Inzwischen bin ich älter geworden... und etwas reifer. Aber ich schweife schon wieder ab.



Fakt ist, dass es – rein statistisch gesehen – praktisch unmöglich ist, dass eben dieser Gnom ebenfalls von den Naaru entführt wurde, einen Zerg zu Gesicht bekommt und ebenso kurzerhand eine Kaffeebohne nascht. Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit – ER HAT MEINE IDEE GESTOHLEN! Nur wie? Das entzieht sich meiner Erkenntnis. Ich hab keinen pinkbärtigen Gnom unter meinen Gästen gehabt, das wüsste ich!



REXXAR: „Du wirkst so nachdenklich. Ist dir bereits eine Idee gekommen, wie wir deine Rache vollstrecken?“

Ich überlegte noch kurz, bevor ich über das ganze Gesicht zu strahlen begann. „In der Tat. Pass auf, wie machen folgendes...“

​>>Ein lautes Hämmern, Sägen und Donnern hallte die ganze Nacht über durch den Wald. An Ruhe war sowohl für die Einwohner von Dunkelhain, beziehungsweise für den halben Wald nicht zu denken.<<



Pünktlich mit dem ersten Sonnenstrahl des Tages waren wir bereit, unseren diabolischen Plan in die Tat umzusetzen. Lass es mich einfach so erklären. Als unser Zielobjekt bereits auf dem Weg war um sein Kaffeehaus zu eröffnen, war unser Plan bereits im vollen Gange. Travis wirkte an diesem Tag sehr angeschlagen. Er hält sich vor Schmerzen gebeutelt den Kopf und schaute drein als hätte er die ganze Nacht nichts geschlafen. Als er die Tür zu seinem Café aufsperrte und sich umdrehte kam schließlich der zweite Schock für ihn. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite, direkt gegenüber seines Kaffeehauses hatten sich Fremde niedergelassen. Zumindest standen dort plötzlich reihenweise Tische und Bänke, die er definitiv dort nicht hingepflanzt hatte. Direkt davor stand eine lange weiße Holztheke. Hinter der Theke wiederum grinsten ihm ein schadensfroher Mensch, ein Halbork, sowie seine vier Begleiter entgegen. 



Travis zeigte auf uns: „IHR...“



Anstatt etwas darauf zu erwähnen fischte ich eine Kaffeemühle unter der Theke hervor und begann herausfordernd an der Kurbel zu drehen. Travis Blick verfinsterte sich. In seinen Augen loderte ein bedrohliches inneres Feuer. Jetzt stürmte er ins Kaffeehaus und holte ebenfalls eine Kaffeemühle. Als er nun selbst begann an der Kurbel zu drehen, gab er unmissverständlich zu verstehen, dass er bereit ist die Herausforderung anzunehmen. Mögen die Spiele beginnen!

Wie zu erwarten kamen wir mit unserer Freilufttheke nur langsam in Schwung. Was nicht verwunderlich war. Die meisten Gäste, die zu Travis zu Besuch kamen waren Stammgäste, die eben nichts anderes kannten als das Kaffee-Geschluder des Gnoms. Sein Zeug schmeckte wie schwarz gefärbtes Spülwasser. Echt widerlich. Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, warum Travis mit seinem Gebräu so erfolgreich werden konnte. Hin und wieder traute sich schließlich doch jemand, bei uns eine Kostprobe unseres Kaffees zu nehmen – und waren sofort hellauf begeistert. So kam es, dass ich nach und nach den einen oder anderen Stammgast von Travis erfolgreich abzweigen konnte. 



Inzwischen war es Mittag geworden. Über zu wenig Kundschaft konnten wir uns beide nicht beschweren. Im Gegenteil. Sowohl Travis Café als auch unsere Freilufttheke waren hoffnungslos überfüllt. Es sah aber nicht danach aus, als ob ich als der große Gewinner aus diesem Wettbewerb aussteigen würde. Das Schlachtenglück schwappte mal zu der einen, mal zu der anderen Seite. Rexxar, der Anfangs mit meiner kleinen Handkurbel den Kaffee gemahlen hatte, war inzwischen auf eine eineinhalb Quadratmeter große Mühle umgestiegen, mit einer Kurbel, die der Ork mit beiden Armen bedienen musste um irgendwie die nötige Kraft dafür aufbringen zu können. Seine Muskeln waren zum Bersten gespannt. Der Andrang war unmenschlich. Mit einer kleineren Mühle würden wir es riskieren, zahlende Kundschaft an unseren Feind zu verlieren. Niemand war gewillt, Ewigkeiten auf sein Getränk warten zu müssen.



Ich begann zu beobachten woran es liegen könnte, warum wir mit unserem eindeutig besseren Produkt nicht in der Lage waren, dem Gnomen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes davonzuziehen. Schon bald darauf erkannte ich die Ursache. Es war Rexxar. Die Menschen hatten Angst vor ihm. Immerhin waren die Menschen hier von der damaligen Orkinvasion direkt betroffen. Der Schreck vor solch einem blutrünstigen Ungeheuer sitzt ihnen noch immer in den Knochen. Dass dieser Muskelprotz zusätzlich eine Henkersmaske trägt, und aussieht als würde er die Kunden gleich zum nächsten Galgen führen, dämpfte das Interesse an meiner Spezialität noch zusätzlich. Ich musste handeln, sofort!



ICH: „Rexxar, du machst ihnen Angst. Setz deine Maske ab.“

Rexxar starrte mich an als hätte er einen Geist gesehen: „Bist du irre? Niemals!“

ICH: „Komm schon. Sie dich um. Die Leute fürchten sich vor dir. Ich bin mir sicher, wenn sie dein Gesicht sehen würden, würden sie mehr Vertrauen fassen.“

Rexxar überlegte kurz: „Gut möglich... aber ich kann nicht.“

ICH: „Warum nicht? Hast du irgendwas zu verbergen?“

REXXAR: „Eigentlich nicht.“

ICH: „Was ist dann das Problem?“

Rexxar zögerte: „Die Maske ist das Problem. Sie geht nicht ab!“

ICH: „Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?“

Rexxar: „Nicht im geringsten.“ Er griff auf die Maske, zog und zerrte daran, aber die Maske rührte sich nicht im geringsten. Nach einer Minute des Kampfes war Rexxar völlig außer Atem. „Siehst du? Geht nicht!“

Ich versuchte es ebenfalls. Bitter musste ich feststellen, dass Rexxar nicht gelogen hatte, was sein Maskenproblem betrifft. „Die Maske ist dir eindeutig zu klein... Das müssen ja immense Schmerzen für dich sein.“

REXXAR: „Nein, nein, keine Sorge. Ich bin sozusagen in die Maske reingewachsen. Ich hab keine Schmerzen. Nur im Sommer wird’s hier drinnen etwas stickig.“

ICH: „Hast du noch nie versucht, sie dir runterzuschneiden?“

REXXAR: „Verdammt! Natürlich hab ich’s versucht, nur besteht die Maske aus feinster Yorkshire Wolle. Absolut reißfest und unkaputtbar!“

ICH: „Warum setzt du dir überhaupt so eine Maske auf? Wolltest du Eindruck schinden oder so?“

Rexxar grummelte: „NEIN! Bedanke dich bei meiner Mutter! Sie sagte: Rexxar, mein Liebling, deine Oma hat dir eine hübsche Wollhaube für den Winter gestrickt. Setze sie doch wenigstens auf. Ich sagte darauf: Ich kann nicht, sie ist zu klein, zu eng und außerdem sieht sie hässlich aus. Meine Mutter meinte nur: Ach, stell dich doch nicht so an. Ich helfe dir! Mit einem großen Kraftaufwand zog sie mir schließlich die Haube rüber. Siehst du? War ja gar nicht so schlimm!“  

Rexxar bitter: „Tja... seit diesem Tag an trag ich eine Maske.“

Ich schwieg eine Weile: „Wenn du schon eine Maske trägst, dann mach dich wenigsten nützlich. Spiel, Jongleur oder Feuerschlucker oder so. Biete den Leuten einfach eine unvergessliche Show.

REXXAR: „Haha... der war gut. Ich mach mich doch nicht vor dem Leuten zum Affen. Außerdem... wer bedient dann die Kaffeemühle, wenn nicht ich? Du etwa?“

ICH: „Ich nicht, aber deine Begleiter. Binde einfach einen Baumstamm an die Kurbel, binde Misha daran fest und lass sie wie einen Esel im Kreis laufen. Siehe da, Problem gelöst.“

Rexxar trotzig: „Ich denke ja nicht mal daran.“



Zehn Minuten später waren wir bereits wieder mittendrin im Wettbewerb. Misha wurde nun zum Kaffee mahlen abbestellt, während Rexxar mit Leokk, Grummel und Geisterschwinge als eine Art Dompteur die Leute unterhielt. Zwischendurch war er auch wie ich ihn gebeten hatte, als Feuerspeier unterwegs und ließ dann und wann in heroischen Posen seine Muskeln spielen. Die Leute waren Feuer und Flamme. Der Beifall und Jubelschreie wollten gar nicht mehr abreißen. Immer mehr Leute zog es an unsere Theke, während Travis hilflos zusehen musste, wie ihm nach und nach die zahlende Kundschaft entschwand.



Am Ende des Tages war Travis Gasthaus wie leergefegt. Bei meiner Theke standen hingegen die Kunden zu Duzenden Schlange. Rexxar war die Hauptattraktion des Tages. Und das Beste: mein Kaffee verkaufte sich hervorragend! 



STIMME: „Haltet ein! Was ist das für ein Aufruhr?“



Die Menge teilte sich. Durch den freigewordenen Pfad schritt ein hochrangiger Offizier mit einem Bataillon Wachen aus Sturmwind. Direkt vor unserer Theke blieb er stehen. Stumm blickte er sich um.



HAUPTMANN: „Sieh an, sieh an, eine Veranstaltung... wurde dies von offizieller Seite genehmigt?“

Ich schluckte: „Nun ja... ich... ähhh...“

HAUPTMANN: „Also nicht.“ Der Hauptmann griff sich in seine blecherne Gesäßtasche und fing einen Kugelschreiber sowie einen Schreibblock heraus.“

HAUPTMANN: „Lasst uns mal sehen: „Fehlende Genehmigung für die Veranstaltung, nächtliche Ruhestörung, dazu Geschäftsschädigung dritten Grades... mannomann... das wird teuer...“

Rexxar griff ein: „Was zum Teufel, willst du Knilch uns wirklich einen Strafzettel aufbrummen. Ich werde dir...“

Der Hauptmann und Rexxar stockten gleichermaßen.



BEIDE: „DUUU?“

Ich zu Rexxar: „Du kennst den Typen?“

REXXAR: „Klar, das ist der Kerl der mich damals beim Picknicken gestört hat – und dem ich dann seinen Helm in den...“

HAUPTMANN: „Eine Erniedrigung sondergleichen. Aber wie du siehst bin ich heute vorbereitet. Dein Anblick ändert natürlich alles... das kostet zusätzlich. Das heißt... murmelmurmel... Beleidigung und körperliche Verletzung eines Vorgesetzten... zusätzlich ist die verdächtige Person eine mögliche Vorhut einer weiteren Orkinvasion...“
REXXAR: „Jetzt mach aber mal halblang du...“

Ich flüsterte Rexxar zu: „Sag jetzt nichts mehr, ich kümmere mich darum.“

Ich lächelte den Hauptmann an: „Und mit was dürfen wir jetzt rechnen werter Herr Hauptmann?“

HAUPTMANN: „AHA! Versuch durch Schleimerei die Strafe zu mindern *schreibsel* ihr habt es ja faustdick hinter den Ohren.“

ICH: „Okay, okay, ich hab‘s verstanden. Darf ich den Grund für die Anklage erfahren?“

HAUPTMANN: „Uns wurde gemeldet, dass zwei Fremde hier in den heimischen Wäldern drauf und dran sind Unruhe zu stiften. Deshalb wurden wir dazu beordert, diesen Gerüchten auf den Grund zu gehen. Mir scheint die Gerüchte entsprechen der Wahrheit.“

ICH: „Aber wir stiften doch verdammt nochmals keine Unruhe. Sehen Sie sich doch um! Die Leute amüsieren sich großartig!“



In der Menge rumorte es. Man konnte verschiedene Wortfetzen auffangen: „JA... DAS IST WAHR... GENAU...“



HAUPTMANN: „Was jedoch nichts an den bereits geschehenen Vergehen ändert... Hiermit befehle ich euch, diese nicht genehmigte Veranstaltung aufzulösen. Geht nach Hause!“



Die Menge zerstreute sich langsam. Zurück blieben nur ich, Rexxar sowie der Hauptmann und sein Bataillon Soldaten. In der Ferne entdeckte ich Travis Nichols, der breit grinsend den ganzen Vorgang beobachtete.



Hat dieser Giftzwerg etwa die Armee alarmiert?, dachte ich mir. Laut sagte ich: „Und mit was für einer Strafe dürfen wir jetzt rechnen?“, ich knirschte mit den Zähnen.

HAUPTMANN: „Die Auslieferung des Orks sowie ein saftiges Bußgeld in der Höhe der Hälfte der Einnahmen!“

ICH: „Wie bitte? Rexxar ist unschuldig. Wenn, dann ist es meine Schuld! Ich bin auf die Idee mit der Veranstaltung gekommen. Wenn, dann führen Sie mich ab.“

HAUPTMANN: „Da ist nichts zu machen. Dieser Ork ist eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit, er hat mich, einen Hauptmann bereits tatkräftig angegriffen. Man stelle sich vor wie viele er vielleicht bereits erschlagen hat. Nein. Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht zulassen.“

Ich war am verzweifeln. Ich ging sogar so weit, ein Mittel anzuwenden, welches ich zutiefst ablehnte. Ich schritt näher an den Kommandanten heran, klopfte ihm auf die Schulter und flüsterte ihm so, dass es kein anderer hören konnte ins Ohr.

ICH: „Von mir aus nehmen Sie die ganzen Einnahmen, aber führen Sie nicht Rexxar ab. Ich bürge für ihn und alles was er getan haben soll.“

Der Hauptmann überlegte. Starrte erst mich an, dann Rexxar, dann wieder mich. Er schien ernsthaft zu überlegen, ob er mein „Trinkgeld“ annehmen sollte. Er klopfte mir auf die Schulter, hob dann den Kopf und sprach dann zu Rexxar.

HAUPTMANN: „Ihr habt Glück einen Freund zu haben wie er es ist. Ihr seit Frei – für dieses Mal. Euer Freund hat euch soeben für eine...Kaution... freigekauft. Sollte ich euch aber jemals wieder in meinem Einflussbereich entdecken wird es für euch nicht mehr so glimpflich ausgehen.“

Der Hauptmann strich seinen deftigen Gewinn von gut fünftausend Gold ein, machte dann mit seinem Bataillon kehrt und war schon bald am Ende der Straße verschwunden. Erst dann wagte ich es zu sprechen.

ICH: „Puhhh, das war knapp...“

REXXAR: „Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie unendlich Leid mir das Ganze tut. Jetzt hab ich dich um den ganzen Gewinn gebracht...“



Ich lächelte: „Nicht im geringsten.“ Ich zeigte auf den Gnom und sprach dann so laut, dass auch er es vernehmen konnte. „Siehst du den Gnom da? Heute hab ich mehr gewonnen, als ich jemals zum träumen gewagt hätte. Heute haben praktisch alle Stammgäste von Travis von der Existenz von Kevin Braun erfahren. Jetzt wo alle Welt weiß, wie MEIN Kaffee schmeckt, hat mein größter Konkurrent mit einem Schlag de facto alle Stammgäste verloren. Ohhh ja. Ich bin mir sicher mit dem heutigen Tag ist die Blütezeit des Gasthauses vorüber.“


Ich grinste in Travis Richtung. Der Gnom erbleichte.



Ich brach in schallendes Gelächter aus, klopfte Rexxar auf die Schulter und verschwand mit ihm in Richtung Sonnenuntergang. Oh ja, heute war in der Tat ein sehr lukrativer Tag für mich.


----------



## DamnedFreak (26. September 2011)

dank für die fortsetzung, ich brenne auf die nächsten episoden!


----------



## Mafloni (26. September 2011)

Hallo DamnedFreak,
Immer gerne. Ich weiß, ich hab etwas lange auf das nächste Kapitel warten lassen, Schuld daran waren Personalwechsel in der Arbeit und anschließend das "Sommerloch" bzw. ein mehrwöchiger Urlaub *hust*
keine Sorge, mit Kevin ist es noch lange nicht zu Ende. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass wir uns noch immer vier Jahre "vor" WoW befinden. Es ist also noch lange nicht Schluss. Außerdem wird das zweite Kevinbuch vom Umfang her definitiv dicker als das erste. Ich bin bereits bei Seite 50 angelangt und hänge eigentlich noch immer in der Vorgeschichte fest. Solltest du die Erweiterung zu Wc3 gespielt haben weißt du vermutlich schon, auf welcher "Geschichte" die momentane Handlung aufgebaut wird. Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht sofort ersichtlich ist 

Liebe Grüße
Mafi


----------



## DamnedFreak (28. September 2011)

Ja, ich hatte WC3 auch gespielt, ist zwar eine kleine Ewigkeit her... Aber hey 

Freu mich wie gesagt auf die weiteren Abenteuer von Kevin ^^


----------



## Mafloni (29. September 2011)

Kapitel 7 – Pater Braun

-------------------------------------------



Die Nacht war über dem Dämmerwald hereingebrochen. Es war eine friedliche Nacht. Kein Lüftchen regte sich. Die Stille wurde jäh von zwei Wanderern durchbrochen, die über die Schotterstraße preschten als wäre der Leibhaftige hinter ihnen her. Wobei: „Der“ Leibhaftige ist nicht ganz korrekt. „Die Leibhaftigen“ würde vermutlich besser passen.



ICH: „Schneller, schneller Rexxar. Nimm die Beine in die Hand. Sie sind direkt hinter uns.“



Ich wagte es nicht, nach hinten zu blicken. Wäre auch nicht nötig gewesen um zu wissen, ob die Verfolger von uns abgelassen haben. Haben sie definitiv nicht! Hinter mir hörte ich noch immer das Stampfen und das hungrige Schmatzen einer aufgebrachten Meute, die langsam näher zu kommen schien. Nicht deshalb weil sie besonders schnell waren, sondern weil uns langsam drohte die Kraft zu verlassen. Die Meute hinter uns wusste scheinbar nicht, was „Ausdauer“ bedeutet. Sie kannten nur ein Wort: „Hunger“.

Direkt neben mir sprintete Rexxar. Er lief, als hätte er einen Besen geschluckt. Seine Augen sahen aus als würden sie ihm gleich aus den Höhlen quellen. Sein Mund war vor Panik weit aufgerissen. Er schnaufte wie eine alte Dampflock.



REXXAR: „Ich, ich kann bald nicht mehr. Meine Stärke liegt in der Kraft, nicht in der Kondition eines Marathonläufers!“

ICH: „Nicht aufgeben, wenn du stehen bleibst ist das unser Ende. Reiß dich zusammen und renn um dein Leben!“



-KURZE PAUSE-



ICH: „Das ist alles deine Schuld! Ich hab von Anfang an geweigert auf einem Friedhof zu campen, aber nein! Herr Rexxar hat sich das in den Kopf gesetzt und war von dieser wahnwitzigen Idee regelrecht besessen!“

REXXAR: „Der Friedhof heißt „Stiller Garten“, ich dachte, dort wäre es friedlich.“

ICH: „Von wegen friedlich. Kaum war’s dunkel kamen die Zombies aus ihren Gräbern gekrochen. Hättest du dir gestern, wie ich es dir aufgetragen hatte, deine Füße gewaschen, hätten sie sich in ihrer ewigen Ruhe keineswegs gestört gefühlt! Jetzt haben wir den Salat.“

REXXAR: „Willst du damit etwa andeuten, dass ich stinke?“

ICH: „Fakt ist, dass du beginnst Schweißfüße zu entwickeln. Wenn du mich fragst: Mich wundert‘s nicht! Du rennst ja bei der größten Hitze mit deinen Pelzstiefeln herum und am Abend ziehst du sie aus! Entweder du behältst sie an oder du überlegst dir ernsthaft, dir ein paar Sommerschuhe zuzulegen!“

REXXAR: „Die waren ein Geschenk von meiner Großmutter! Willst du mir wirklich verbieten, dass ich die Stiefel meiner Oma nicht mehr anziehen darf?“

ICH: „Nein, will ich natürlich nicht!“

REXXAR: „Na also. Dann bleibt es dabei!“



Ich saugte die Luft zwischen meine zusammengebissenen Zähnen ein. In diesem Punkt kann man mit Rexxar nicht streiten.



ICH: „Reden wir von der selben...Oma, die dir auch die Henkersmaske gestrickt hat?“

REXXAR: „NEIN, die ist von meiner Großmutter der väterlichen Seite.“

ICH: „Dacht ich mir, deine Maske ist ein handwerkliches Meisterwerk. Deine Stiefel hingegen wirken etwas... sagen wir... grobschlächtig. In meinen Augen wirken die... als hätten die die Pranken eines Ogers gefertigt.“

REXXAR: „Eben, ein Meisterwerk! Diese Stiefel wurden mit Liebe gefertigt!“

Ich röchelte: „Das ist ein Scherz oder? Deine Großmutter war ein Oger?“

REXXAR: „Was hättest du denn gedacht? Denkst du ich nenne mich zum Spaß Halb-Ork?“

ICH: „Punkt für dich. Aber ein Oger. Ich weiß nicht. Ein Ork gemeinsam mit einem Oger?“, mich schüttelt‘s bei diesem Gedanken. „Brrr, ein widerlicher Gedanke. Verzeih mir meine Direktheit, aber leidet dein Großvater unter Geschmacksverwirrung?“

REXXAR: „Ich weiß nicht was meine Vorfahren geritten hat. Fakt ist, dass unser Orkstamm mit einem Ogerstamm Frieden geschlossen haben. Sie scheinen wohl die Klausel „vertragt euch und habt euch lieb“ etwas anders ausgelegt zu haben...“



Im Eiltempo flitzten wir die Straße hinunter – dicht gefolgt von Untoten aller Art. Seien es Ghule, Zombies, Skelette... es ist für jeden Geschmack das passende dabei. Ich blinzelte. Am Wegesrand winkte uns eine etwas buckelige Gestalt zu. 



GESTALT: „Hierher, folgt mir, ich bringe euch in Sicherheit.“



Seine Stimme kam mir verdächtig vertraut vor. Doch ich hatte keine Zeit darüber nachzudenken. Mit einem Hechtsprung hüpfte ich mit Rexxar durchs Gebüsch. Durch eine elegante Rolle dämpften wir unseren Sturz, waren mit der selben Bewegung wieder auf die Beine gekommen und stürmten nun mit dem buckeligen Verbündeten eine Böschung hinauf. In der Ferne zeichnete sich langsam die Silhouette eines gigantischen verfallenen Hauses ab – vermutlich eine alte Villa. In einer anderen Situation hätten mich keine zehn Pferde in das unheilverkündende Haus hineingebracht. Aber hatte ich in diesem Augenblich eine andere Wahl? 



Die Gestalt war inzwischen bei der Eingangstür angekommen, zückte einen großen, sperrigen, vermutlich verrosteten Schlüssel aus seiner Tasche und begann mit gemächlicher Eile die Tür aufzusperren. Wir stürmten ohne abzubremsen in das Haus. Unser Verbündete schlug die Tür in die Angeln und versperrte ebendiese.



Rexxar und ich schnauften. Wir waren kaum in der Lage vernünftig zu sprechen.



ICH: „Vielen...*schnauf*...dank...*schnauf*...wärt ihr nicht gewesen...*schnauf*...wüsst ich nicht wie das...*schnauf*...für uns ausgegangen wäre.“



Langsam richtete ich mich auf und versuchte mich in dem dunklen Vorzimmer umzusehen. Recht viel konnte ich in der Dunkelheit nicht erkennen. Außer dass sich an den Rändern eine breite Treppe hinaufführten, die in eine Galerie im Obergeschoss mündeten. 



ICH: „Wo sind wir hier?“

GESTALT: „Wir kennen dieses Haus nur unter dem Namen „Das Spukhaus der blinden Mary.“



Die Gestalt zündete ein Streichholz an und entflammte eine kleine Kerze die er plötzlich in seiner Hand trug. Das Licht reichte kaum aus um die Umgebung zu erhellen.



GESTALT: „Ich freue mich, dich wiederzusehen Kevin. Auch wenn ich wünschte, dass unser Treffen unter anderen Umständen stattgefunden hätte.“



Im flackernden Schein der Kerze offenbarte sich eine marode aussehende Gestalt. Das Haar war zerzaust, die Augen leblos. Als ich schließlich das Metallkiefer erhaschte, machte mein Herz vor Freude einen Sprung. 



ICH: „Hänsel? Bist du’s wirklich?“



Begeistert sprang ich meinem Gegenüber an den Hals, umarmte ihn.



ICH: „Du bist es wirklich. Mann, ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie froh ich bin, dich zu sehen.“



Hänsel hatte Schwierigkeiten, sich durch den überraschten Ansturm auf den Beinen zu halten. Lächelnd klopfte er mir auf die Schulter. Hinter mir räusperte sich Rexxar. Ihn schien der Anblick, dass ich einfach so bereit war eine verwesende Leiche zu umarmen nicht besonders zu gefallen.



ICH: „Darf ich vorstellen? Hänsel, das ist Rexxar, Rexxar, das ist Hänsel. Hänsel und ich haben uns früher gemeinsam einen kleinen Hof in Brill geteilt.“



Rexxar war noch immer verunsichert: „Es...freut mich...euch kennenzulernen.“

Bei jedem Wort stockte er kurz. 

HÄNSEL: „Euch scheint meine Gegenwart nicht besonders zu behagen, hab ich Recht?“

Rexxar wehrte ab: „Nein, überhaupt nicht. Oder doch? Es ist einfach so... ich hab noch nie zuvor...“

Hänsel vervollständigte den Satz: „...einen quicklebendigen, sprechenden Untoten gesehen?“

Rexxar zögerte: „Ja...ich denke das trifft den Punkt soweit.“

Hänsel kicherte: „Wundert mich nicht. Wir sind sozusagen noch... eine Rarität.“

REXXAR: „Noch?“

Hänsel winkte ab: „Lassen wir das. In Wahrheit weiß keiner, wie viele von uns existieren beziehungsweise was passieren würde, wenn der Lichkönig mit einem Schlag die Kontrolle über die gesamte Geißel verlieren würde, ausgelöst durch einen bösartig verursachten Sturz aus einem Hochhaus oder dergleichen...“

REXXAR: „Lichkönig?“

ICH: „Ein böser, böser schwarz gekleideter Mann.“

REXXAR: „Ahhh.“



Ich betrachtete Hänsel ausgiebig. Wie ich zu Recht erkannte hatte sein Verwesungsprozess soweit angehalten. Zumindest sieht Hänsel noch genauso aus wie das letzte Mal, als wir uns gesehen hatte. Erst jetzt bemerkte ich, dass Hänsels Schultern zusammengesunken waren. Ich wurde mit einem Schlag ernst.



ICH: „Hänsel, ist alles in Ordnung?“ Ich sah mich um. Plötzlich dämmerte es mir.

ICH: „Wo ist Liddia, beziehungsweise was verschlägt dich überhaupt in den Dämmerwald?“

Hänsel seufzte nur traurig: „Hach, es ist eine lange Geschichte, aber ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen. Wie du weißt, sind unsereins, die sich nun „die Verlassenen“ nennen, frei denkende Untote, denen es möglich war, entweder durch einen starken Willen oder einfach nur aus Zufall dem Willen des Lichkönigs zu entkommen. Ich und Liddia waren einer der ersten, die sich dieser Kontrolle entziehen konnte...“ er seufzte erneut.



HÄNSEL: „Vor einiger Zeit begann sich schließlich Liddia zu verändern. Erst unmerklich, aber dann immer schneller. Sie bekam furchtbare Angstzustände, wurde still und zog sich immer häufiger in ihr Zimmer zurück. Immer häufiger hörte ich sie in ihrem Zimmer verzweifelt schreien. Sie schrie „er solle sie in Ruhe lassen, und aus ihrem Kopf verschwinden“ und so weiter. Leider verschlechterte sich ihr Zustand zusehends. Eines Tages kurz vor ihrem... Verschwinden... offenbarte sie mir die schockierende Wahrheit. Der Lichkönig versucht wieder die Kontrolle über Liddia und Andere zu erhalten.“



Hänsels Augen wurden leer – noch leerer als ich es bei einem Untoten für möglich gehalten hatte.



Am Ende war sie bereits wie vom Teufel besessen. Sie wurde völlig irre. Eines Tages ist sie schließlich in ihrem Wahn davongelaufen. Ich heftete mich an ihre Fersen und verfolgte sie bis hierher. Einerseits weil ich sie zu mir nach Hause zurückbringen möchte, andererseits weil ich wissen wollte, was der Lichkönig mit ihr, ebenso mit anderen, vorhatte.“



Er schüttelte traurig den Kopf: „Etwas furchtbares ist hier im Dämmerwald im Gange, doch ich bin unfähig, diesen Prozess aufzuhalten...“

Er blickte mich traurig an: „Du hast es vorhin bereits gesehen, was hier im Dämmerwald geschieht. Was der Lichkönig vorbereitet...“

ICH: „Die Untoten?“

HÄNSEL: „Ja. Die Geißel hat hier vor kurzem Fuß gefasst. Nicht mehr lange und der Dämmerwald ist verloren. In Rabenflucht beginnt soeben die Geißel zu wüten, doch ich befürchte, dass die Seuche schon bald hier in Dunkelhain um sich zu schlagen wird, schließlich in Goldhain und schlussendlich in Sturmwind. Wenn nichts geschieht, so fürchte ich, dass die menschliche Rasse schon bald an die Grenze der Ausrottung getrieben wird.“



Stumm lauschten wir seinen Erzählungen, unfähig selbst das Wort zu ergreifen. Diese Offenbarung hatte uns völlig aus dem Konzept gebracht.



HÄNSEL: „Und da schlimmste. Es war meine Liddia, die die Seuche in dieses Land gebracht hatte. Als ich selbst hier im Dämmerwald ankam war es bereits zu spät. Hirnlose Zombies erhoben sich aus ihren Gräbern, die begannen Rabenflucht anzugreifen. Noch versuchen sie der Geißel Einhalt zu gebieten, jedoch fürchte ich, dass sie schon bald überrannt werden.“ Er versank in tiefes Schweigen.



Ich war der Erste, der das Wort ergriff: „Wo befindet sich Liddia gerade?“



Hänsel deutete die Treppe hinauf: „Sie liegt oben im Bett. Ich habe sie dort festgebunden. Ich würde es nicht verkraften, wenn ich zusehen müsste, wie sie noch mehr Unheil stiftet...“

ICH: „Können wir sie sehen?“
HÄNSEL: „Nur zu, jedoch befürchte ich, dass euch der Anblick nicht besonders gefallen wird.“



Wir wurden von Hänsel in das oberste Stockwerk der gigantischen Villa gebracht. Von Weiten vernahmen wir bereits ein Toben und Zetern das uns durch Mark und Bein fuhr. Hänsel öffnete uns die Tür in ein kleines, abgedunkeltes Schlafzimmer. Kerzenschein erleuchtete den finsteren Raum nur notdürftig. Das Zimmer war nur sporadisch eingerichtet. In der Ecke stand ein riesiger morscher Eichenschrank. Die Gardinen waren löchrig und zerfetzt. Überall lag Staub und hangen Spinnenweben. In der Mitte des Raumes stand ein Doppelbett, auf welchem an Armen und Beinen eine Person angebunden wurde. Ich schauderte. Es handelte sich tatsächlich um Liddia. Sie sah noch genauso aus wie früher, doch war sie von einem Wahnsinn befallen, der mir regelrecht einen Stich ins Herz versetzte. Liddia kreischte unentwegt, strampelte herum und versuchte um jeden Preis von ihren Fesseln loszukommen – bisher vergebens. Vorsichtig näherte ich mich dem Bett.



ICH: „Liddia! Oh mein Gott, Liddia. Sieh mich an! Ich bin‘s, Kevin. Erkennst du mich nicht mehr?“



Liddia fixierte mich tatsächlich. Wurde ruhiger. 



LIDDIA: „Ke...Kevin, du bist es wirklich... Bitte...h...hilf mir...“, ihr Gesicht verzog sich zu einer Fratze. „Er...will mich holen...lass es nicht zu...Kevin...“



Vor meinen Augen begann sie wieder zu zittern und zu brüllen. Sie begann wieder um sich zu schlagen. Jetzt war sie wieder völlig ihrem Wahnsinn verfallen.



ICH: „...sie ist besessen... völlig verrückt...aber sie hat mich erkannt. Noch ist nicht alles verloren...“

HÄNSEL: „Gelegentlich kommt sie wieder zu sich, doch diese Zustände werden immer seltener.“

ICH: „Noch ist nicht alles verloren. Noch können wir sie zurück holen.“

Hänsel blickte auf: „Was um alles in der Welt hast du vor?“

ICH: „Ich? Ich hole einen Priester!“



-ZWEI TAGE SPÄTER-​ 

Frustriert hockte ich in mich zusammengesunken auf der Veranda. Mein Kopf pochte und fühlte sich unendlich schwer an. Ich stützte ihn auf meine Handflächen um ihn wenigstens irgendwie oben halten zu können. Doch selbst dies war heute eine Anstrengung für mich. Ich hole einen Priester, haha! Wie naiv ich nicht war. Als ob sich irgend ein Pfarrer freiwillig dazu bereit erklären würde einen Exorzismus bei einer Untoten durchzuführen. Fakt ist, dass Liddia vom Geißelfürsten besessen ist – was immerhin auch so etwas ähnliches ist wie ein Dämon. Es war nur logisch für mich einen Pfarrer aufzutreiben, der bereit war, ihr den Teufel auszutreiben. Nur hatte ich eine klitzekleine Kleinigkeit nicht beachtet. Der Zustand des Untodes war von den Priestern des Heiligen Lichts verpönt. Es waren zwar einige dabei die bereit waren ihren „Heiligen Zorn“ walten zu lassen, doch war dies nicht ganz in meinem persönlichen Interesse. 

Jetzt hocke ich da und weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Ich sprang auf. 



ICH: „Ach, wer braucht schon verdammte Priester, ich nehm die Sache einfach selbst in die Hand.“

Ich schrie ins Haus: „REXXAR? Komm mal her!“

Gehorsam kam der Bestienmeister abgetrottet: „Was gibt’s Kevin?“

ICH: „Pack deine Sachen, wir werden der Kathedrale von Nordhain einen Besuch abstatten...“



-VIEL VIEL SPÄTER- 
-HINTER EINER DER ZAHLREICHEN RIBISELSTAUDEN AM WEGESRAND VON NORDHAIN-​​ 

REXXAR: „Wie wäre es mit dem da?“
ICH: „Nö, der ist mir zu klein.“

REXXAR: „Und der da?“

ICH: „Nein danke, die Robe imponiert mir nicht besonders...“

REXXAR: „Irgendwann musst du dich entscheiden. Jetzt hocken wir bereits seit zwei Stunden hinter der Staude und warten darauf, dass ein Pfaffe vorbeiläuft der deinen persönlichen Geschmack trifft.“

ICH: „ist wieder mal typisch. Du hast bekommen was du wolltest, und jetzt willst du natürlich gleich wieder abdampfen!“

REXXAR: „Ich kann nichts dafür, dass du so wählerisch bist!“

ICH: „Und ich kann nichts dafür, dass du bei der Kleidungswahl so bescheiden bist! Sieh doch deinen Fetzen mal an. Darin schaust du aus wie ein abgebundener Sack!“

REXXAR: „DAS IST EINE MÖCHSROBE. DIE SIND NUNMAL SCHLICHT GEHALTEN!“



Vor uns blieben zwei Priester stehen und starrten neugierig in die Richtung unseres Busches.



ICH: „Pssst, nicht so laut, wenn die uns entdecken können wir einpacken!“

Rexxaar grummelt leise vor sich hin – die Priester setzten ihren Weg fort.



ICH: „Puhhh, das war knapp! Und in Zukunft sei etwas leiser.“
REXXAR: „Jaja, schon gut. Keep cool, take it easy!“



Neugierig spähte ich wieder durch den Busch. Plötzlich machte mein Herz einen freudigen Sprung. Vor mir baute sich eine Gestalt auf, eingehüllt in einer schneeweißen Kutte, verziert mit einer schwarzen Umrandung. Auf der Brust trug er ein feuerrotes Kreuz, welches wiederum mit Goldfaden umrandet war. Am Kopf trug er eine gigantische, zur Kleidung passende Mitra. In der linken Hand trug er einen Stab in Kreuzform, in der anderen ein kunstvoll verziertes Gebetsbuch.



ICH: „Der da. Der ist perfekt!“

REXXAR: Bist du irre? Weißt du nicht wer das ist? Das ist Erzbischof Benedictus persönlich!“

ICH: „Na und? Bischof hin oder her! Den da will ich!“

REXXAR: „Wie du möchtest...“, bei diesen Worten griff Rexxar durchs Gebüsch und packte den Bischof an beiden Fersen. Es folgte ein überraschtes „Hey!“, danach ein lautes *platsch* als Rexxar kräftig an den Beinen des Bischofs zog und dieser wie ein Stück Holz auf der kunstvoll verzierten Pflasterstraße aufschlug, mit einem abschließenden kurzen schleifen, als Rexxar unser Zielobjekt im Gebüsch verschwinden ließ.





-NOCHMALS VIEL VIEL SPÄTER-
-NUR DIESMAL WIEDER ZURÜCK IN DER VILLA DER BLINDEN MARY-​​ 

Hänsels Augen zuckten. „Ihr habt WAS getan? Seit ihr von allen guten Geistern verlassen? Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung von wem du dir das Zeug...ausgeborgt hast?“

Rexxar trocken: „Von Erzbischof Benedictus.“



Bei der Gleichgültigkeit von Rexxars Worten begann Hänsel zu straucheln.



HÄNSEL: „Ohhh...wie konntet ihr das nur tun, wie konntet ihr das nur tun...?“

REXXAR: „Hey, es war nicht meine Idee.“, er deutete auf mich, „Kevin hat sich den Fetzen eingebildet. Hätte ich noch ein paar Stunden hinter dem Gebüsch hocken sollen?“

ICH: „Was regt ihr euch so auf? Das war ein Pfaffe wie jeder anderer! Der hatte wenigstens Ansatzweise Geschmack.“

HÄNSEL: „Ohhh... du hast keine Ahnung...ohhh nein...was habt ihr überhaupt mit ihm gemacht?“

ICH: „Hinter das Gebüsch gezogen, ihn geknebelt, danach ihm seiner Kleidung entledigt, gefesselt, und anschließend im angrenzenden Stall verschwinden lassen, warum?“

Hänsel schüttelte nur ungläubig den Kopf: „Lieber Kevin, wie erkläre ich dir das nur... es war das Oberhaupt der Bruderschaft des Heiligen Lichts. Sollte jemals jemand herausfinden, wer ihm das angetan hast...tja... lass es mich so ausdrücken... dann wird wahrscheinlich die halbe Marineflotte von Sturmwind hinter euch her sein...“

ICH: „Nur die Ruhe. Keiner hat was gesehen, keine Zeugen. Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Sein Fummel schaut einfach großartig aus!“



Hänsel und Rexxar schüttelten nur wortlos den Kopf.



Ich sollte Recht behalten. Die Robe war eine Klasse für sich. Außerdem passte sie mir wie angegossen. Nur an die Bischofsmütze musste ich mich noch gewöhnen. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum die meisten alten Pfarrer einen Katzenbuckel entwickeln. Das Ding wog gut und gern ein paar Kilo. 



Kurz darauf standen wir bereits wieder am Fußende von Liddias Bett. Ich in der Mitte in meiner vollen Priestermontur, rechts von mir Rexxar in Möchsrobe, dem die Ehre zuteil wurde, als Ministrant zum passenden Zeitpunkt die Glöckchen zu schlagen, während Hänsel etwas abseits stand, um dem ganzen Spektakel aus sicherer Entfernung beizuwohnen. 



Hänsel unsicher: „Ähhh...Kevin, hast du sowas vorher schon mal gemacht?“

ICH: „Nö, wieso?“

HÄNSEL: „Sagen wir so: ich zweifle etwas an der Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Aktion.“

Ich grinste: „Du zweifelst hoffentlich nicht an meine göttliche Macht? Wo ist denn bloß dein Optimismus geblieben? REXXAR, LEUTE DIE GLÖCKCKEN.“



*ding*



Ich holte tief Luft. Ich blickte Liddia herausfordernd in die Augen, die bei dem Anblick nur diabolisch zu Lachen begann, bevor ich begann, langsam drei Kreuze in die Luft zu zeichnen.

Ich holte tief Luft, schlug das Gebetsbuch auf und begann mit meiner Predigt: 



ICH: „In nomine lumine sancti Dei et Domini nostri, intercedente immaculata Dei Genetrice Terra et beato Elune, et sacra ministerii nostri auctoritate confisi, ad infestationes diabolicae fraudis repellendas securi aggredimur.”



Während ich das Gebet herunter ratschte wurde meine Stimme immer leiser und unsicherer. Nach der ersten Strophe versagte mir meine Stimme endgültig. Meiner Kehle entwich nur noch ein karges röcheln. Der Grund: Liddia kicherte vor sich hin und hatte offensichtlich Spaß an unserem kleinen Ritual. Sprich: Ich stand kurz davor, mich vor allen Zusehern lächerlich zu machen. Rexxar und Hänsel starrten mich während meiner Predigt nur entgeistert an.



LIDDIA: „Köstlich, köstlich, macht nur weiter so, ich amüsiere mich großartig!“

REXXAR: „Du Kevin...“

LIDDIA: „...hihihihi...“

REXXAR: „ich glaube nicht...“

LIDDIA: „...hrch hrch hrch...“ 

REXXAR: „...dass sie das *grrrrr*...“

LIDDIA: „...huhuhuhuhu...“

REXXAR: „*grmbl* besonders beeindruckt.“

LIDDIA: „...harharhar...“



Der Ork explodierte vor Zorn. Das ewige gekicherte scheint ihm bereits den Nerv zu rauben. Er lief blutrot an, wirbelte zu Liddia herum und brüllte los: „Halts Maul Dämon. Ein Sturm von Kopfnüssen wird auf dich niederhageln, meine stählerne Faust wird dich in tausend Stücke schlagen.“



Es schien zu wirken. Liddia hatte sich vor Angst in die Matratze gepresst und biss sich gleichzeitig auf ihre blutleeren Lippen. Sie hatte einen entsetzen Ausdruck aufgesetzt. Rexxar entspannte sich wieder. Inzwischen hatte er bereits wieder seine hellbraune Farbe angenommen.



Ich klopfte Rexxar auf die Schultern: „Geht’s wieder?“
Rexxar murmelte irgend etwas in seinen nicht vorhandenen Bart.



Ich kam nicht dazu mich wieder Liddia zuzuwenden. Plötzlich flog hinter uns die Tür mit einem lauten Knall auf. Wir fuhren zusammen als insgesamt vier Soldaten von Sturmwind im Militärschritt ins Zimmer getrottet kamen und sowohl links als auch rechts von der Tür Stellung bezogen. Aus allen Wolken fiel ich jedoch erst, als eine fünfte Person mit langsamen Schritt ins Schlafzimmer marschiert kam. Auf der Höhe der Soldaten blieb er stehen. Er war nur mit einem dünnen hellblauen Nachthemd bekleidet, welches nur notdürftig seine geheiligten Knie bedeckte. An seinem Füßen trug er flauschige weiße Häschenpantoffel.



Ich, Rexxar und Hänsel gleichzeitig: „Erzbischof Benedictus!“



Der Bischof hatte mich bereits fixiert. Betrachtete mich lange. Sein linkes Auge zuckte, während sein Mund vor Zorn bebte. Mein Anblick musste sein Blut ja regelrecht in Wallungen bringen. Denn ich stand vor ihm, bekleidet mit den kürzlich von ihm entwendeten Accessoires.



ICH: „Wie...wie habt ihr uns gefunden?“

BENEDICTUS: „Das Licht hat mich geführt...außerdem ist in meiner Robe ein Zauberfaden eingearbeitet damit ich sie im Zweifelsfall wiederfinde...“, er betrachtete mich erneut: „Was picht euch an, mir mein geheiligtes Hab und Gut zu entwenden? Euch ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass dieses Sakrileg ein Nachspiel haben wird?“

Ich trotzig: „Das nehme ich in Kauf. Daran ist nur euer #@%$?@ Verein schuld. Hätte sich wenigstens irgendjemand bereit erklärt, mir bei einem Exorzismus bei Seite zu stehen, wäre es nicht nötig gewesen zu solch drastischen Maßnahmen zu greifen! Deshalb nehme ich die Sache jetzt selbst in die Hand!“

Benedictus explodierte nun endgültig: „WIE BITTE? Wie könnt ihr es wagen? Ihr wollt ALLEINE einen Exorzismus durchführen? IHR? Ein Amateur? Dass ich nicht lache!“



-kurze Pause-



„Gebt mir den Stab! Und meine Kleidung! Jetzt lasst mal einen Profi ran!“



Wortlos schlüpfte ich aus seinem Gewand. Als er es wieder angezogen hatte, krempelte sich der Bischof die Ärmel hoch uns stapfte Richtung Bett. Mit einer raschen Bewegung hatte er drei Miniatur-Kruzifixe, die auf einem langen Silberkettchen aufgefädelt waren, aus der Tasche geangelt, und hielt diese Liddia vor die Augen. Deren Gesichter waren dabei kaum eine handbreit voneinander entfernt.



BENEDICTUS: „Im Namen des heiligen Lichtes fange ich die Ausgeburten der Finsternis und mache sie unschädlich. Höre mich an du böser, garstiger Dämon. Kraft meines Amtes befehle ich dir: Lass‘ ab von deiner schändlichen Tat und fahre aus diesem Weibe.“



Gleichzeitig fingen die Kruzifixe an der Kette an zu leuchten die einen kegelförmigen Lichtstrahl in Liddias Richtung warfen.



BENEDICTUS: „Durch die Kraft des heiligen Lichtes verbanne ich dich von dieser Welt und verdamme dich in die tiefsten Abgründe der Hölle!“



Ein weiterer greller Lichtstrahl erhellte das Zimmer. Danach kehrte wieder dämmriges Kerzenlicht in den Raum zurück. Der Bischof grinste zufrieden und packte wieder die Kruzifixe weg.



Benedictus zu uns: „Seht ihr? Kein Grund zur Aufregung...“

Hinter ihm begann sich etwas zu regen. 

Liddia begann wieder diabolisch zu gackern: „Ist das etwa schon alles? Denkt ihr wirklich, ihr könnt mich austreiben alter Mann? Kommt her, ich fordere euch heraus!“



Der Bishof ballte die Fäuste: „Wachen! Verlasst den Raum. Das hier ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit!“



Wortlos wuselten die Wachen mit strengster militärischer Disziplin wieder aus dem Zimmer.



Der Bischof zu uns: „Verriegelt die Tür und schließt die Fenster. Danach verzieht euch in eine Ecke und seit still!“



Ohne etwas darauf zu erwidern kamen wir diesem Befehl nach.



BENEDICTUS: „Ich beschwöre die geheiligte Kraft der vier Elemente. Erde, Feuer, Wasser, Luft. Kommt zu mir und seit mir zu Diensten.“



Der Körper des Pfarrers begann unscheinbar im weißen Licht zu leuchten. Danach legte er die Flache Hand auf Liddias Brust und jagte ihr einen Lichtstrahl aus reinster Energie durch den Körper. Liddia kicherte bei der ganzen Prozedur unentwegt. Als auch dies keine Wirkung zeigte, änderte der Bischof seine Taktik. Er fokussierte seine Energie und ließ im Sekundentakt eine Säule aus reiner Energie auf den untoten Körper niedergehen. Rexxar und ich hatten bereits unsere Sonnenbrillen gezückt und verfolgten gebannt die Prozedur.



BENEDICTUS: „Durch die Kraft des Lichtes, von Elune und...“

*knurps*

„...der Erdenmutter...“

*knurps knurps*

„...bitte ich euch um eure Unterstützung...“

*knurps knurps knurps*



Der Erzbischof wirbelte zu uns herum und brüllte uns an.



BENEDICTUS: „Seit ihr von allen guten Geistern verlassen? Seit verdammt nochmal ruhig!“



-kurze Pause - *knurps*



BENEDICTUS: „Himmelherrsakramentnochmal!“



Wortlos packten wir wieder unser Popcorn weg. Schade. Gerade jetzt wo es spannend wird.



Die nächsten zehn Minuten zuckten wieder Lichtblitze durch den Raum mit einer abschließenden Lichtsäule, die vermutlich noch in den Vororten von Lordaeron zu sehen war. 

Benedictus schweißgebadet: „Weihwasser! Wir brauchen mehr Weihwasser!“

ICH: „Wir haben keins mehr!“

BENEDICTUS: „Dann bringt mir einen Ersatz!“



Ich nickte Rexxar zu: „Du weißt was zu tun ist?“

Er nickte mir zu und huschte aus dem Zimmer. Kurze Zeit später kehrte er mit einer Schüssel wieder zurück.“



BENEDICTUS: „Was dauerte da so lange? Kommt gefälligst her!“



Ich nickte Rexxar dankend zu, nahm ihm die Schüssel ab und näherte mich dem Erzbischof. Dieser murmelte einen seiner Standardsegen und bat mich danach, Liddia mit dem „geheiligten Wasser“ zu bespritzen. Ich hatte jedoch andere Pläne! Mit gemächlichen Schritten trat ich ans Bett. Ich starrte zuerst in die wabernde Flüssigkeit in der Schüssel, danach auf Liddia und begann zu grinsen. Ihr Lachen verstummte schlagartig.



DÄMON: „Wage es ja nicht...!“



Ich hob die Schüssel über den Kopf: „Mit der Kraft meines Amtes und mit der Kraft des Koffeins befehle ich dir, diesen Körper fallen zu lassen, Dämon. Mögest du an der Bitterkeit von ungezuckerten Kaffees von innen heraus verbrennen!“



Mit einer raschen Bewegung hatte ich Liddia die Schüssel an die Lippen geführt und zwang sie dazu, die ganze Schüssel der vom Licht gesegneten schwarzen Köstlichkeit auszutrinken. Plötzlich wurde ein schwebender Schädel Raum sichtbar. Es war das Abbild von Arthas, dem Prinzen von Lordaeron.



ARTHAS: „Dieser Geschmack... kommt mir verdächtig vertraut vor. Ich erinnere mich an die östlichen Königreiche... an ein kleines Gasthaus in Lordaeron, welches ich besuchte als ich von Nordend zurückkehrte... ich erinnere mich an die saftigen Schnitzel und das schwarze Göttergetränk – wie nennt man es noch schnell? Richtig! Kaffee!“



Liddia schlug die Augen auf und glupschte irritiert. Plötzlich erschien ein zweiter Kopf links von Arthas. Es war die hässliche Visage eines alten Orks.



NER’ZHUL: „Verdammt Arthas, konzentriere dich, du verlierst die Kontrolle!“

ARTHAS: „Heyhey nur die Ruhe, alter Mann. Willst du mir verbieten in meinen Erinnerungen zu schwelgen?“

NER’ZHUL: „Natürlich nicht! Aber pass besser auf, an was du denkst! Ich will nicht riskieren, dass du die Verbindung zu dieser Untoten verlierst. Sie ist für meinen finsteren Plan unentbehrlich!“

Arthas Kopf wuchs zu neuer Größe an: „DEIN FINSTERER PLAN? Nummer eins: War das verdammt noch mal meine Idee, Sturmwind mit der Geißel zu überrennen, und Nummer zwei: würdest du dir ohne meine Hilfe noch immer deinen Arsch am Frostthron abfrieren!“ 



Sein Kopf schrumpfte wieder zur normalen Größe zusammen.



NER’ZHUL: „Du hast schon mal gar nichts zu melden! Ich hätte mir auch jeden anderen Idioten angeln können der dumm genug wäre mich aus dem Eis zu fischen.“

ARTHAS: „So ist das also! Ich bin ein Idiot sagt er. Ich würde nicht der geistigen Norm entsprechen, sagt er. Nur schade, dass der werte Nerz’hul alias der Lichkönig nicht in der Lage  war, sich ohne die Hilfe eines Idioten aus dem Eisblock zu befreien!“



Benedictus mischte sich ein: „Du sagst... diese hässliche grüne Visage war einst der Lichkönig? Kein Wunder, dass er in einen Eisblock gesperrt wurde!“



Ner’zhul plusterte sich auf: „Was für ein kleiner nichtsnutziger Wicht wagt es, den großen Ner’zhul von hinten anzuquatschen?“

Arthas flüsterte ihm von der Seite zu: „Der Pfaffe da drüben. Der war übrigens mein Religions-Lehrer.“

Ner’zhul zu Benedictus: „DU! Für diese Frechheit wirst du mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen haben.“ Der Kopf presste seine Lippen zusammen und bebte und stöhnte als würde er versuchen ein Überraschungsei zu legen. Plötzlich gingen die Pantoffel des Bischofs in Flammen auf. Dem Pfarrer entwich ein überraschter Schrei und hüpfte im Zimmer herum wie der große Schamane Thrall, der versuchte einen Regentanz auszuführen. In diesem Fall versuchte der Pfarrer jedoch nur, irgendwie die Flammen zu löschen.



NER’ZHUL: „Sei froh, dass meine Macht über die große Distanz etwas eingeschränkt ist. Sonst wäre es für dich nicht so glimpflich ausgegangen. Lass dir das eine Lehre sein!“

Arthas aufgelöst: „Ner’zhul. Warum hast du seine Häschenpantoffel angezündet? Sie waren doch so...so...flauschig! Hättest du nicht einfach seine hässliche Mitra anzünden können? Jetzt reicht‘s! Jetzt hab ich die Faxen endgültig dicke! Raus mit dir! Raus aus meinem Helm!“

NER’ZHUL: „Hey, immer mit der Ruhe, komm wieder runter!“

ARTHAS: „Nein, ich beruhige mich nicht! Seit Ewigkeiten tanzt du mir auf der Nase herum und mimst den großen Obermacker der meint, er könnte mein ganzes Leben diktieren. Sicher nicht! Dort ist die Tür, und jetzt raus mit dir. Das ist MEIN Helm, und DU bist hier nicht willkommen!“

NER’ZHUL: „Warum kommst du nicht rüber und sagst mir das ins Gesicht Mister Supertaff?“

ARTHAS: „Mister? Dein letztes Wort wird Sir sein, und zwar laut! Hast du das verstanden?“

NER’ZHUL: „Ansprüche stellen auch noch, du kannst mich mal!“

ARTHAS: „Wenn du jetzt nicht augenblicklich verschwindest, dann garantiere ich für nichts mehr! Wenn ich mit dir fertig bin werden deine Überreste locker in eine Fischdose passen!“



Ein heftiges Gerangel zwischen den beiden Köpfen entsteht



ARTHAS: „Raus mit dir!“

NER’ZHUL: „Nein!“

ARTHAS: „DOCH!“

NER’ZHUL: „Nein, Nein, Nein!“

ARTHAS: „Doch, doch, doch!“



Liddia wird endgültig wach. Mühsam setzte sie sich auf. Ihr scheint noch etwas schwindlig zu sein.



NER’ZHUL: „Arthas, was hast du getan? Du hast sie verloren!“

ARHTAS: „Was schaust du mich an? Das ist alles deine Schuld!“



Der Kampf wird intensiver.



NER’ZHUL: „Arthas, pass auf! Hinter uns! Das Fenster!”

Arthas grinste sadistisch: „Wie wahr mein Liebster, wie wahr!“

Der Kopf von Ner’zhul verschwand. Es folgte ein lauter Schrei mit abschließenden *platsch* das klang, als würde Ner’zhul im Tiefschnee aufschlagen!“



ARTHAS: „Wenn du schon mal draußen bist, dann nimm dein Zeugs auch gleich mit. Hier! Deine Zahnbürste, deine Unterhosen! Kannst du alles haben! Nur deinen Kaktus, den behalt ich mir! Was hast du gesagt? Ich soll’s mir nochmals überlegen? Vergiss es! Jetzt sehe ich das erste Mal, wie viel Platz ich hier drinnen ohne dich habe! Komm ja nicht auf die Idee zurückzukommen. Ab morgen sind die Türschlösser ausgetauscht, Verstanden?“



Arthas schien uns völlig vergessen zu haben. Er meckerte und murmelte noch immer herum, während sein Kopf langsam verblasste. Der Fluch ist gebrochen. Der Dämon hatte von Liddia abgelassen.



Hänsel stürzte zu Liddia ans Bett: „Liebste? Wie geht’s dir? Ich habe mir solche sorgen um dich gemacht! Ist alles in Ordnung mit dir?“

Liddia lächelte, während sie liebevoll Hänsel umarmte: „Keine Sorge, mir geht es gut, vielen Dank, dass du mich nicht aufgegeben hast!“



Hänsel drehte sich zu uns um: „Bedanke dich nicht bei mir, bedanke dich lieber Bei Kevin, bei... ähhh... dem Ork...“

REXXAR: ...Rexxar...“

HÄNSEL: ...Rexxar, richtig, und bei unserem Erzbischof Benedictus, das Oberhaupt von der Bruderschaft des Lichts. Ohne ihre Hilfe würdest du nicht mehr unter uns weilen.“



Benedictus selbstzufrieden: „Ach, das war doch gar nichts.“, er wandte sich zu uns um, „Und jetzt zu euch, seit ihr bereit, für euer Vergehen die Faust Elunes zu spüren zu bekommen?“

ICH: „Ich bitte darum, doch würde ich es mir in eurem Fall nochmals gut überlegen. Immerhin war ICH es, der den Exorzismus durch mein heldenhaften Eingreifen erfolgreich abschließen konnte. Was mich zur Frage führt: Wie würden eure Ordensanhänger reagieren, wenn ich mich verplappern sollte? Möglicherweise würden sie eure Position als Erzbischof in Frage stellen. Solltet ihr es jedoch belassen... bin ich mir sicher, dass ich dieses Ereignis bestimmt beizeiten vergessen würde.“

Benedictus bebte vor Zorn: „Erst überfällt ihr mich, und jetzt bestecht ihr mich auch noch. Mister Braun, ihr habt es in der Tat faustdick hinter den Ohren.“, er reichte mir die Hand. „Also abgemacht. Ich vergesse den Übergriff auf meine Person und Ihr vergesst dafür eure Rolle in dieser Teufelsaustreibung.“

Ich schlug ein: „Abgemacht.“

Benedictus machte kehrt: „Wenn ihr mich jetzt entschuldigen würdet. Ich hab heute noch ein Meeting mit dem Zwielichts...“, er begann lautstark zu husten, „ich meinte mit einem kleinen Clan, der meine Anwesenheit erwünscht.“

Eilig huschte er mit seinem Gefolge die Treppe hinunter.



Ich nachdenklich: „Da geht er hin, der einzige Streiter des Lichts, der bereit war, einem Untoten zu helfen – ohne Fragen zu stellen. Dazu bereit, jeden Unschuldigen wieder zurück ans Licht zu führen.“

Liddia huschte neben mich und drückte mir einen Kuss auf die Wange: „Ich danke dir, dass du mich zurückgeholt hast Kevin. Es ist eine Tat, die ich dir vermutlich niemals vergelten kann.“
Ich lächelte: „Ach, bedanke dich nicht bei mir, sondern bei meinem Kaffe. Durch die Macht des Koffeins ist er in der Lage, sogar wieder Tote zum Leben zu erwecken – und den Lichkönig zu vertreiben, auch wenn es sich bei letzteren um meinen viel geschätzten Freund Arthas handelte. Ich seufzte traurig.


----------



## DamnedFreak (30. September 2011)

danke!


----------



## Elroth (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey hey 

habe dich natürlich nicht vergessen ! Bin aber jetzt erst wieder dazu gekommen, wir zu schreiben. Ich bin wie immer begeistert  Und ich will mehr ! 

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt hätte ich jedoch noch: Und zwar finde ich, das du zu Beginn eines Kapitels, vllt noch einmal kurz das vorherige Kapitel erwähnen könntest. Also nur einem kleinen Satz: Nach dem Rexxar und Kevin... so z.B. Weißte ? Und zwischen den Dialogen vllt auch mal als Erzähler einspringen^^

Aber ansonsten bleibe ich dir auch weiterhin treu !


----------



## Mafloni (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Elroth 
Vielen Dank für dein Feedback und deine Verbesserungsvorschläge.
Ich bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher, wie du das mit dem Kapitelanfang meinst. Meinst du, die Kapitel setzen zu abrupt an einer anderen Stelle an, bzw. dass der Bezug zum vorigen Kapitel fehlt und die Geschichte deshalb schwerer nachzuvollziehen ist? 
In diesem Fall wäre es natürlich kein Problem, die Kapitelübergänge etwas  fließender zu gestalten.

Der zweite Punkt ist schon etwas schwerer zu realisieren. Die Geschichte spielt aus der Sicht von Kevin, das heißt, eigentlich ist Kevin der Erzähler. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich Kevin nur als "ICH" auftreten lasse. Ich denke nicht, dass ich mich jetzt noch erfolgreich als Erzähler einbringen kann, ohne das Bild, wie die Geschichte zu lesen ist, zu zerstören. Generelle Erzählpassagen, die in den letzten Kapiteln in der Tat nur sehr spärlich gestreut waren, kann ich natürlich wieder vermehrt einbauen. Aber eben nur aus der Sicht von Kevin, und nicht aus "meiner" Sicht als Geschichtenschreiber 

Liebe Grüße
Mafi


----------



## Elroth (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey 

Ja, so wie du es geschrieben hast meinte ich es. Es muss ja auch nicht in jedem Kapitel passieren, aber manche setzen zu abrupt an. Ja, meinte auch Erzählungen aus der Sicht von Kevin :-) 

Ich muss dir echt sagen, würdest du Geld verlangen fürs Lesen, würde ich es bezahlen  

Freue mich auf die weiteren Teile ;-)

Lg


----------



## DamnedFreak (14. November 2011)

kann man bald auf ne fortsetzung hoffen?


----------



## Mafloni (15. November 2011)

Hallo 
eine Fortsetzung wird es natürlich geben, nur leider stellt mich das nächste Kapitel vor nicht unerhebliche Schwierigkeiten was die Handlung anbelangt. Ich hab mir zwar schon auf eine Grundhandlung festgelegt, nur geht mir das Kapitel alles andere als einfach zur Hand.  Sprich: Es fällt mir inhaltlich verdammt schwer es zu schreiben.

Ich hoffe aber, dass ich das nächste Kapitel noch im Laufe dieses Monats (eher Ende bzw Anfangs nächsten Monats) veröffentlichen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Mafi


----------



## Mafloni (25. November 2011)

Kapitel 8 &#8211; Die Jagd nach dem rosa Elefanten
-------------------------------------------

Ich kann nicht mehr! Ich will nicht mehr und werd nicht mehr! Mir ist heiß, und die Kleidung klebt regelrecht an meinem Körper. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Entweder daran, dass ich wie ein Weltmeister schwitze, oder daran, dass hier im Dschungel des Schlingendorntals eine Luftfeuchtigkeit herrscht, dass ich die Luft um mich herum schon beinahe schlürfen konnte. Außerdem fühle ich mich permanent beobachtet, als würde irgend eine Bestie am Wegesrand nur auf den richtigen Moment warten um zuzuschlagen. 

Ohhh jaaa... Wie sehr wünsche ich mir das dunkle Dickicht des Dämmerwaldes zurück. Dort musste ich zwar auch jederzeit damit rechnen, dass mir irgend ein dahergelaufener Untoter das Hirn aussaugen möchte, aber wenigstens herrscht dort eine angenehme Temperatur. Ich verstehe die Welt sowieso nicht mehr. Bis vor einem Augenblick war es noch schön kühl, doch kaum hielten wir nur eine Zehe ins Schlingendorntal und schon wurden wir von der heißen, stickigen Luft regelrecht erschlagen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Typen mit Kreislaufproblemen bei einer Reise in den Dschungel einen plötzlichen Kreislaufkollaps erleiden. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum die Tiger am Waldrand vom Dämmerwald so fett sind: Massenweise Beute, die einfach so nebenbei wegen eines spontanen Hitzeschlags aus den Latschen kippt.

Was war seit unserem erfolgreichen Exorzismus geschehen... ich überlegte. Nicht sehr viel muss ich zugeben. Wir leisteten Hänsel und Liddia noch etwas Gesellschaft, bevor wir uns herzlich verabschiedeten und wieder getrennte Wege gingen. Während wir uns auf den Weg Richtung Süden machten, schlugen unsere untoten Verbündeten ihren Weg nach Norden ein. Zurück nach Lordaeron in ihre neue Heimat. Weiter konnte ich den Gedanken nicht weiterspinnen, denn just in dem Moment blieb Rexxar abrupt stehen. Er riss seinen linken Arm mit einer zackigen Bewegung in die Höhe und deutete mit seinen Wurstfingern in die Ferne.

REXXAR: &#8222;Wir sind fast da, da vorne ist es!&#8220;

Ich glubschte angestrengt in die Ferne. Das einzige was ich zu Gesicht bekam war die gigantische Sonnenscheibe, am Rande des Meeres hinter dem Horizont verschwand. Vom Licht der Sonne geblendet, wendete ich meinen Blick wieder ab.

ICH: &#8222;Ich kann nichts erkennen, außer eine weitläufige Küste.&#8220;
REXXAR: Genau das! Und irgendwo hier in der Nähe befindet sich unser Ziel. Das Basislager von Grom&#8217;gol, und somit auch der Zeppelinturm nach Kalimdor.

Stumm setzten wir wieder unseren Weg fort. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis ich mich wieder im Gedanken verlor. Ich dachte zurück an den kürzlich ausgeführten Exorzismus und an ihn... Arthas. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich von ihm halten soll. Einerseits hatte er keinerlei Skrupel, das letzte Bastion der Menschheit, Sturmwind, mit der Geißel zu überrennen, andererseits deutete an seiner Art, wie er sich gab, nicht darauf hin, dass er zu einem hasszerfressenen Monster geworden war. War es überhaupt Arthas&#8216; Idee die Menschheit auszurotten? Oder lag es ausschließlich am Geflüster des boshaften Möchtegern-Schamanen Ner&#8217;zhul? Warum muss das alles nur so kompliziert sein? Von dem ewigen nachdenken bekomme ich bereits Kopfschmerzen.

In der Ferne konnte ich bereits die Umrisse eines kleinen Dorfes erkennen. Mein Herz wollte vor Freue beinahe einen Sprung machen. Doch die Vorfreude währte nicht lange. Je näher wir kamen und je mehr Details ich erkennen konnte, desto unwohler fühlte ich mich.
Erkannte ich anfangs nur ein befestigtes Dorf, aus dem ein paar Rauchschwaden aufstiegen, so erkannte ich bereits bald darauf einen morschen Palisadenzaun, eingegrabene blutverschmierte Speerpflocke und grimmig dreinschauende, vernarbte Ork-Wachen, die mit rostigen Spaltbeilen bewaffnet waren.

ICH: &#8222;Ich glaub nicht, dass es besonders klug ist, dort aufzutauchen.&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Warum? Das ist ein Dorf wie jedes andere. Ich verstehe deine Bedenken nicht.&#8220;
ICH: &#8222;Ein Dorf wie jedes andere? Hast du dir das Dorf schon mal genauer angeschaut? Das ist eine rückständige, vom Krieg gezeichnete Dschungelfestung!&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Das heißt gar nichts. Gelegentlich gibt es ein paar Reibereien mit ein paar ansässigen Ogern und Trollen, aber das ist nicht der Rede wert.&#8220;
Ich sarkastisch: &#8222;Nur Reibereien? Da bin ich aber erleichtert! Wäre es mehr, dann würde garantiert noch etwas mehr als ein bisschen Blut an den Speerfallen des Lagers kleben! Würde es Krieg geben, dann würden vermutlich ein paar abgeschlagene Ogerköpfe die Speerspitzen zieren!&#8220;
Rexxar trocken: &#8222;Ganz genau!&#8220;

Ich schluckte erschrocken.

Rexxar schien meine Bedenken, beziehungsweise meine Angst zu spüren, denn er versuchte mich mit einer väterlichen Stimme etwas zu beruhigen. Er scheiterte kläglich!

Rexxar: &#8222;Mach dir nicht zu viele Sorgen. Wir sind kein so blutrünstiges Volk wie es vermutlich für dich den Anschein hat. Wir haben noch keinem Fremden den Kopf abgerissen..., also abgesehen von ein paar Ogern, ein paar Trollen, ein paar Allianzlern, ein paar...&#8220;

Meine Augen weiteten sich immer mehr vor Panik, je länger Rexxar die Liste fortführte. Als er meinen entsetzten Blick bemerkte, räusperte er sich nur rasch und versuchte verlegen zu lächeln.
Inzwischen waren wir so nahe, dass ich bereits das Weiße in den Augen der Dorfwachen erkennen konnte. Erschrocken musste ich feststellen, wie sie in meine Richtung blickten und einen sadistischen, mordlustigen Blick aufsetzten. Einer bleckte sogar die Zähne und fuhr mit dem Daumen über die Schneide seiner rostigen Axt.

REXXAR: &#8222;Ich, ähhh... was ich damit ausdrücken wollte war... ähhh, dass du dir keine Sorgen machen musst, solange du in meiner Nähe bleibst.&#8220;
Ich sarkastisch: &#8222;Na da bin ich aber beruhigt! Können wir jetzt trotzdem umkehren?&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Zu spät!&#8220;.

Mit gemächlicher Eile schlenderten die beiden Wachen in unsere Richtung und nahmen links und rechts von uns Aufstellung.

WACHE 1: &#8222;Sieh an, sieh an, was haben wir denn da? Sieht ganz danach aus, als hätte unser Ork-Kollege Allianz-Abschaum beim bespitzeln gefunden. Nicht wahr Bruderherz?&#8220;
WACHE 2: &#8222;Wie wahr, Bruder. Ich frage mich, was wir mit ihm anstellen? Köpfen, Vierteilen oder Aufknüpfen?&#8220;
Ich hob abwehrend die Hände: &#8222;Hey, nicht so voreilig! Ich hab hier niemanden bespitzelt. Mein Kollege kann&#8217;s bezeugen!&#8220;
WACHE 1: &#8222;Ein schwächlicher Mensch bezeichnet einen Ork als seinen Kollegen? Ist heute etwa schon Weihnachten? Dass ich nicht lache. Ha!&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Es stimmt aber! Wir kommen in friedlicher Absicht. Wir wollen nur mit dem Zeppelin nach Kalimdor reisen. Mehr nicht! Lasst uns passieren.&#8220;

Die Wachen starrten sich gegenseitig überrascht an.

WACHE 2: &#8222;Du, ein Ork ist mit einem Menschen befreundet? Ist das dein Ernst?&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Naja, ganz so stimmt es auch nicht. Eigentlich bin ich kein Ork. Ich bin eine Mischung aus Ork und Oger...&#8220;
WACHE 1 + 2: &#8222;EIN OGER! SCHNAPPT IHN!&#8220;

*KLATSCH* Mit einem gekonnten Faustschlag ließ Rexxar dem ersten Angreifer seine gestählte Faust schmecken. Grunzend ging die Wache in die Knie. Mit der linken Hand bedeckte er sein schmerzendes Maul. Die zweite Wache stockte in der Bewegung.

REXXAR: &#8222;Was ist jetzt? Dürfen wir jetzt passieren oder nicht?&#8220;
Die zweite Wache stammelte: &#8222;Also, schon rein aus rechtlicher Sicht dürften wir euch nicht vorbei lassen. Bei dir als Halbork könnten wir noch eine Ausnahme machen, aber nicht bei deinem menschlichen Begleiter.&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Verdammt noch mal! Wir wollen doch nur den Zeppelin nehmen. Verstehst du? Den Zeppelin! Hättet ihr diese verdammte Anlegestelle VOR dem Lager aufgebaut, dann müssten wir doch eure Festung gar nicht betreten! Und jetzt lasst uns durch!&#8220;
WACHE 2: &#8222;Wie gesagt, Gesetz ist Gesetz, wir dürfen euch nicht...&#8220;

Im Dorf ertönte eine krächzende Stimme. &#8222;Lasst sie durch!&#8220; Rief sie. Kurz darauf kam ein kleiner grüner Knilch angewuselt. Es war ein hässlicher kleiner Goblin mit einem Monokel im rechten Auge, sowie eines gigantischen Nasenrings. Sein Zinken war so lang, dass ich mich insgeheim fragte, wie er es fertig brachte, diese nicht im Boden vor ihm vor sich her zu schleifen. Seine Kleidung bestand aus einem grün gefärbten Fliegeroutfit, einschließlich massiver Lederhandschuhe sowie völlig überproportionierten braunen Lederstiefeln. Von seiner Taille baumelte ein kleines hübsch verziertes Kurzschwert welches unsereins eher als Zahnstocher benutzen würde. An seiner linken Brust war ein kleines Emblem mit der Aufschrift &#8222;Himmelskapitän Bombenkracher&#8220; befestigt. Er verbeugte sich vor uns mit einer eleganten Bewegung.

BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Darf ich vorstellen? Mein Name ist Bombenkracher. Himmelskapitän von &#8222;der eiserne Adler&#8220;. Ich habe gehört, ihr sucht nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Kalimdor? Dann seit ihr bei mir goldrichtig!&#8220;

Der Kapitän wendete den Blick von uns ab, starrte die Wachen mit einem verächtlichen Blick an und gab dem ohnehin schon geohrfeigten Ork einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Hinterkopf. Ich vermute dass die kniende Wache deshalb für die Prügel herhalten musste, weil der Goblin beim anderen (stehenden) Ork gar nicht an seinen Hinterkopf gelangt wäre.

BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Seit ihr von allen guten Geistern verlassen? Wie könnt ihr es wagen, zahlende Kundschaft aus dem Lager fern zu halten? Wie haben eine Abmachung. Der Turm untersteht uns Goblins. Somit seit ihr verpflichtet unsere Kunden ins Lager zu lassen!&#8220;
WACHE 1: &#8222;Tut uns wirklich leid, das wussten wir nicht. Ich dachte, da es unser Lager ist, dann...&#8220;

Eine weitere Ohrfeige folgte: *Klatsch*

BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Ihr denkt einfach zu viel! Wenn eine solche Dummheit nochmals vorfällt, dann kann ich für nichts mehr garantieren!&#8220; Er wendete sich wieder uns zu: &#8222;Wo war ich stehen geblieben? Ah ja, bitte verzeiht ihnen ihr rüdes Verhalten. In ihrem Herzen sind sie nur Peons. Für die gewöhnlichen Arbeiten zu klug, aber für den normalen Militärdienst zu dumm, um die einfachsten Zusammenhänge zu verstehen...&#8220;

Die Wachen funkelten den Goblin hasserfüllt an, aber sie waren klug genug nichts darauf zu erwidern. Laut unbestätigten Gerüchten sollen schon öfters Personen, die einen Goblin beleidigt hatten, innerhalb kürzester Zeit eines unnatürlichen Todes gestorben sein. Böse Zungen bastelten sich deswegen die verrücktesten Verschwörungstheorien zusammen. Hinter hervor gehaltener Hand flüstert man über einen Geheimbund, der abwertend auch &#8222;Goblin-Mafia&#8220; genannt wird. Aber in Wirklichkeit ist es ganz bestimmt ganz anders und die plötzlichen Todesfälle sind wirklich nur reiner Zufall. Aber wer weiß das schon...

BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Wie dem auch sei, es freut mich, euch auf meinem Schiff begrüßen zu dürfen.&#8220; 

Der Kapitän fischte eine kleine Papierrolle aus einer seiner unzähligen Taschen und riss zwei Streifen davon ab. Bei genauerem hinsehen erkannte ich, dass es sich bei dieser Rolle um ein Papierband voll vorgedruckter Flugtickets handelte.

BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Aufgrund der schwierigen Umstände, in die ihr verwickelt wart, biete ich euch sogar einen exklusiven Rabatt von saftigen zwei Prozent an! Das heißt statt fünfundzwanzig Gold pro Ticket zahlt ihr nur vierundzwanzig fünfzig. Na? Ist das kein Angebot?&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Na Kevin, ist das nicht großartig? Lass uns zuschlagen!&#8220; leise flüstere er mir zu. Kannst du mir bitte etwas Geld vorstrecken? Wie du weißt besitze ich so etwas nicht.&#8220;

Ich starrte entgeistert in die Ferne. Es dauerte kurz, bevor ich in der Lage war zu sprechen: &#8222;Besonders viel wirst du nicht brauchen. Eigentlich gar nichts. Wir werden von dem leben, was die Natur uns zu bieten hat.&#8220;

Rexxar blinzelte verwirrt: &#8222;äh, was?&#8220;
Ich blickte ihn zornig an: &#8222;Das waren deine Worte vor unserer Abreise! Das heißt im Klartext: &#8222;Ich hab kein Geld einstecken. Gar nichts. Nischto! Nothing! Und das Geld, das wir im Dämmerwald bei unserem kleinen Wettbewerb verdient haben kannst du auch vergessen. Das ist bei unserer kleinen Schmiergeldaktion draufgegangen!&#8220;
BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Moment mal. Auszeit, Auszeit! Wollt ihr etwa sagen, ihr hab kein Geld?? Überhaupt nichts? Wie stellt ihr euch denn vor, die Tickets zu bezahlen?&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Wir gingen davon aus, dass die Überfahrt gratis ist.&#8220;
ICH: &#8222;Pssssst!&#8220;
BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Sagt, habt ihr sie noch alle? Denkt ihr allen ernstes, die &#8222;G.I.M.P.-Schaft&#8220; wäre eine Wohlstandsorganisation?&#8220;

Meine Mundwinkel zuckten vor Erheiterung: &#8222;G.I.M.P.? Was ist das?&#8220;
BOMBENKRACHER: &#8222;Habt ihr noch nie was von der G.I.M.P.-Schaft gehört? Das ist die &#8222;Gallywix&#8216; international mobile Piloten-Gewerkschaft.&#8220; Wir sind eine Art Verkehrsverband, die regelmäßige öffentliche Transporte zu Lande, zu Wasser und in der Luft garantieren. Also so etwas wie die &#8222;D.B.&#8220; oder die &#8222;Ö.B.B.&#8220; wenn euch die ein Begriff sein sollte.&#8220;
Ich spürte wie sich meine Mundwinkel langsam nach oben zogen.
ICH: &#8222;Gallywichs? Was ist denn das für ein dämlicher Name?&#8220;

Bombenkrachers Laune hatte einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht: &#8222;Das, mein werter Herr, ist der Name des größten Handelsprinzen des Bilgewasser-Kartells! Und jetzt verschwindet von hier! Kommt erst dann wieder, wenn ihr das Geld beisammen habt! Für euch Spezialgäste werde ich die Ticketpreise jedoch um hundert Prozent anheben. Kommt wieder wenn ihr die hundert Gold in der Tasche habt! Und wenn es sein muss, verdient eure Kröten als Wildtierjäger bei Hemet Nesingwary. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt schnurz!&#8220;

Aus den Augenwinkeln beobachtete ich, wie die beiden Ork-Wachen schadensfroh über beide Ohren zu grinsen begannen. Ich kam nur noch dazu, Rexxar am Oberarm zu packen und vom Basislager Grom&#8217;gol wegzuzerren. Denn dieser war bereits drauf und dran, das nächste Muskelspiel zu beginnen. Ich flüsterte ihm zu.

ICH: &#8222;lass es lieber bleiben, außer du möchtest riskieren, dass uns die Orks mit einer ganzen Armee durch den Dschungel jagt.&#8220;
Rexxar entspannte sich: &#8222;Du hast recht, das ist es nicht wert. Lass und von hier verschwinden.&#8220;
ICH: &#8222;Wer ist eigentlich Hemet Nesingwary von dem der Goblin gesprochen hat?&#8220;
Rexxar lachte: &#8222;Ach der, das ist so ein armer Irrer der immer irgendwelchen nicht existierenden Fabelwesen nachjagt... der Bursche hat sein Lager etwas flussaufwärts aufgeschlagen.&#8220;
Es dauerte nicht lange bis wir das entsprechende Lager gefunden hatten. Immerhin war es sehr gut beschriftet. In regelmäßigen Abständen waren hölzerne Wegweiser aufgestellt die, nun ja, den Sinn und Zweck hatten den Weg zu weisen...

Wie dem auch sei, schon bald darauf hatten wir das Lager gefunden und wagten die erste Kontaktaufnahme mit diesen... diesen Wilden. Anders konnte man es nicht beschreiben. Das Lager und die Einwohner waren völlig verwahrlost und vermittelten einen wilden, ungezähmten Eindruck. Von dem Geruch nach ungewaschenen Socken drehte es mir den Magen um. Vielleicht ist auch dies einer der Gründe, warum es hier Nachts zu keinen Überfällen von Wildtieren kommt. Ich kann&#8217;s ihnen ehrlich gesagt nicht verübeln. 

Wie bereits gesagt versuchten wir eine erste Kontaktaufnahme. Ehrlich gesagt zweifelte ich bereits etwas daran, ob uns diese Wilden überhaupt verstehen würden. In diesem Fall tat ich ihnen Unrecht. Wortlos wurden wir zu einem Zwerg geführt, der sich als Barnil Steinkrug vorstellte. Was für ein passender Name. Ich kicherte fröhlich in mich hinein. Einen recht nüchternen Eindruck machte er in der Tat nicht. Es war ein rothaariger, ungepflegter Zwerg, der es wohl die letzten paar Monate verabsäumt hatte, trotz angrenzenden Fluss, etwas für seine Körperhygiene zu unternehmen. Für seine Kleidung gilt das selbe. Sein klassischer Harrison-Jones-Anzug war über und über mit Dreck verkrustet.

Mit kritischem Blick musterte er uns, das linke Auge zusammengekniffen. Ruhig paffte er seiner Pfeife, geschnitzt aus reinem Elfenbeinholz. Woher er den ganzen Tabak nimmt ist mir zweifelhaft. Vielleicht hat er ein paar gute Kontakte zu den Goblins der Venture Co., die am gegenüberliegenden Flussufer ein gigantisches Sägewerk (mit angrenzender Papierfabrik) errichtet hatten. Der absurde Anblick von Schwerindustrie in dieser idyllischen Region überraschte mich nicht. Holz wächst ja schließlich nicht auf Bäumen. Ach, ich bin unverbesserlich! Ich schweife schon wieder ab!

Barnil: &#8222;Ihr sucht also Arbeit?&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Exakt. Ich hab gehört, dass ihr auf der Suche nach ein paar zuverlässigen Wildtierjägern seit?&#8220;
Barnil betrachtete uns mit einem kritischen Blick. Es vergingen ein paar Augenblicke, bevor er uns antwortete: &#8222;Vielleicht. Habt Ihr bereits Erfahrung in dieser Branche?&#8220;
Ich zögerte: &#8222;Nicht wirklich.&#8220;
Barnil: &#8222;Und wie siehts mit Schusswaffen aus?&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Fehlanzeige.&#8220;
Der Zwerg lehnte sich zurück und atmete tief durch: &#8222;Ihr könnt keinerlei Erfahrungen vorweisen die für diesen Job unerlässlich sind, und dennoch wollt ihr bei uns anheuern?&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;So sieht es aus!&#8220;
Barnil: &#8222;Seit ihr irre oder was? Was genau stellt ihr euch vor, was ihr hier zu erreichen versucht? Wildtierjäger zu sein ist kein Spaziergang. Wir suchen zuverlässige, kräftige Leute, die etwas Ahnung von der Materie haben. Tut mir leid, aber ich befürchte ich kann euch in dieser Angelegenheit nicht helfen.&#8220;

Rexxar mischte sich ein: &#8222;Es ist wahr. Wir haben weder die Erfahrung, Wildtiere zu töten, noch wissen wir wie man mit Schusswaffen umgeht.&#8220; Er bleckte die Zähne, &#8222;Wir fangen und zähmen sie!&#8220; Er winkte seine vier Begleiter heran. &#8222;Darf ich vorstellen? Misha, Leokk, Grummel und Geisterschwinge.&#8220;

Diese Offenbarung ließ den Zwerg beinahe seine Pfeife schlucken als er das Vierergespann angetrottet kommen sah. Barnil räusperte sich: &#8222;Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. Zwar etwas ungewöhnlich aber... vielleicht könntet ihr euch für uns doch noch als nützlich erweisen. Wir haben in der Tat gerade einen Fall am dampfen, der, sagen wir mal, etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl verlangt.
Rexxar: &#8222;Das klingt doch für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Was sollen wir fangen?&#8220;
Barnil: &#8222;Genau dabei benötigen wir Hilfe. Wir müssen etwas fangen, nur haben meine Leute kaum  Erfahrung damit. Die wissen nur, wie man die heimische Tierwelt am Besten aufs Kreuz legt und ausstopft. Ein lebendes Exemplar zu fangen ist schon etwas...kniffliger.&#8220;

Rexxar: &#8222;Nun endlich raus mit der Sprache! Um was geht es?&#8220;
Barnil winkte ab: &#8222;Immer mit der Ruhe. Bevor ich zum Punkt komme, möchte ich euch die aktuelle Situation erklären. Wir sind so eine Art &#8222;zweite Partei&#8220; der Forscherliga. Wie ihr wisst, versucht die Forscherliga Fakten über die Vergangenheit Azeroths herauszufinden. Während die Partei &#8222;Bronzebart&#8220; mit so langweiligen Dingen wie Artefakte auszubuddeln und im Museum auszustellen beschäftigt sind, sind wir von der Partei &#8222;Nesingwary&#8220; eher die Partei der Tat. Das heißt wir versuchen lebende und seltene Exemplare von angeblich ausgestorbenen Tierarten aufzustöbern, zu jagen und schlussendlich...im Museum auszustellen. Wir sind der Auffassung, dass uns die Anatomie von lebenden Tieren mehr über die Vergangenheit verraten kann als ein paar verdreckte alte Steinplatten.

Der Zwerg seufzte: &#8222;Leider sind wir in unseren Unternehmungen nur mäßig erfolgreich. Die Forscherliga drohte uns bereits, den Geldhahn abzudrehen wenn wir nicht endlich ein paar Ergebnisse vorweisen können.
Rexxar: &#8222;Und da kommen wir ins Spiel?&#8220;
Barnil: &#8222;Genau! Unser Boss ist schon länger auf der Jagd nach einer besonders seltenen Tierart, die ihm schon mehrmals über dem Weg gelaufen ist, aber nie war er in der Lage, es zu fangen.&#8220;

Hinter Barnil wurde mit einem Ruck die Zeltplane zur Seite gerissen und ein etwas älterer Zwerg torkelte heraus. Auf dem ersten Blick wirkte er wie ein Gentleman. Das Erste was ins Auge fiel, war sein maßgeschneiderter Anzug und sein handgefertigtes Monokel. Sein Gesicht wurde von einem buschigen, verblichenen Vollbart umrahmt. Seine Stirn zierte eine runzelige Halbglatze. Rexxar klärte mich auf, dass es sich hierbei um Hemet Nesingwary handelte. Wie gesagt: Er wirkte auf dem ersten Blick wie ein Gentleman. Diese Illusion wurde mit einem Schlag zerstört, als er es wagte zu sprechen. Denn sofort machte sich ein beißender Alkoholgeruch breit.

Hemet: &#8222;Isch habe ihn mit eigenen Augen geschehen *hicks*. So wahr isch hier vor euch stehe. Erscht heute Nacht hab isch ihn wieder in den Wald flitzen sehen. Esch ischt sehr scheu und schreckhaft. Oh ja, meine Herrschaften, isch spresche vom rosa Elefanten!&#8220;

Ich versuchte erneut krampfhaft, ein Lächeln zu unterdrücken. Wie bereits so oft an diesem Tag. Hier im Schlingendorntal scheinen alle verrückt zu sein.

Ich: &#8222;Ein rosa Elefant? Ich glaub eher, dass ihr etwas zu tief ins Glas...&#8220;
Hemet: &#8222;Esch gibt ihn wirklisch! Isch habe ihn bereitsch untschälige Male geschehen. Isch bin nischt verrückt! Meine getreuen Kameraden können selbscht bestätigen, dass sie ihn schon mehrmals geschehen haben. Barnil, sagsch ihnen!
Barnil blickte hilfesuchend um sich, bevor er sich an uns wandte: &#8222;Ja, es ist war, Ich habe ihn gesehen. Ebenso auch unsere anderen Begleiter. Sire Erlgadin und selbst die gute Ajeck Rouack.&#8220;
Ich trocken: &#8222;Wart ihr zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt nüchtern, als der rosa Elefant vor euch herumgesprungen ist?&#8220;
Barnil zögerte: &#8222;Ich befürchte nein. Zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt hatten wir alle bereits das eine oder andere Gläschen intus...&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Aha!&#8220;
Bernil: &#8222;Es ist die Wahrheit, es gibt ihn wirklich!&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Jaja, schon gut... und ich vermute, ihr wollt jetzt, dass wir diesen ominösen rosa Elefanten für euch fangen, weil es für euch bisher nicht möglich war ihn zu fangen?&#8220;
Bernil unsicher: &#8222;So sieht es aus!&#8220;
Ich wandte mich zu Rexxar: &#8222;Ich befürchte, wir vergeuden hier unsere Zeit. Lasst uns gehen.&#8220; 
Bernil: &#8222;Wartet! Wir zahlen euch einhundert Gold, wenn ihr uns helft ihn zu fangen!&#8220;
Ich blieb abrupt stehen: &#8222;Einhundert Gold? Dann wäre es in der Tat eine Überlegung wert, das Angebut anzunehmen!&#8220;
Rexxar packte mich an den Schultern und flüsterte mir ins Ohr: &#8222;Bist du irre? Weißt du auf was das hinauslaufen wird? Wir werden Jahrzehnte lang einem nicht existierenden Phantom hinterherjagen bis wir irgend wann alt und grau im Urwald ums Leben kommen werden. Vergiss es! Das Gold werden wir niemals zu Gesicht bekommen!&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Vermutlich hast du Recht. Lassen wir das Thema. Lasst uns gehen.&#8220;

Wir setzten unseren Marsch fort. Plötzlich raschelte es hinter uns im Gebüsch, dicht gefolgt vom Schrei einer Frauenstimme. Hierbei handelte es sich wahrscheinlich um Ajeck von der Barnil vorher gesprochen hatte.
Ajeck: &#8222;Der rosa Elefant. Er ist zurück. Schnappt ihn!&#8220;

Ich witterte leicht verdientes Geld. Wie von der Tarantel gestochen wirbelte ich herum und drückte Barnil die Hand, bevor Rexxar irgend etwas erwidern konnte. Er versuchte mir noch irgend etwas zuzurufen aber dies verhallte ungehört irgendwo in den Tiefen meines Bewusstseins. 
Ich: &#8222;Abgemacht! Hundert Gold für das Ergreifen des Rosa Elefanten! Wenn ihr mich nun entschuldigen wollt...&#8220;

Ich winkte Rexxar zu und deutete ihm mir zu folgen. Dieser blieb jedoch nur wie angewurzelt stehen. Mein Gang wurde langsamer.
Ich: &#8222;Rexxar? Was ist los?&#8220;
Wortlos deutete er in die Richtung, aus der das Rascheln gekommen war. Gleich darauf quälte sich eine hagere Gestalt durch das dichte Blätterwerk.
Ajeck lächelte verlegen: &#8222;Tut mir leid, Fehlalarm, es war nur Sire Erlgadin... *hihihi* Ich bin ja sooo ein Schnellschießer...&#8220;
Rexxar stampfte zornig auf. Innerlich wurde ich so klein, dass ich unter einem Teppich Fallschirmspringen könnte. Ich schäme mich ja so!&#8220;

Rexxar: &#8222;Gut gemacht Kevin, eine echte Glanzleistung! Ich hoffe du weißt, was du gerade gemacht hast? Ich hab dir noch zugeschrien, dass es sich hier um einen Fehlalarm handelt, aber du wolltest ja nicht hören! Echt großartig! Wir sind verdammt, verdammt auf ewig hier im Urwald nach dem großen Nichts zu jagen...&#8220;
Hemet: &#8222;Aber isch habe doch schon mehrmals geschagt, dasch esch den Elefanten wirklich...&#8220;
Rexxar explodierte: &#8222;Nein es gibt ihn nicht! Seht das doch endlich ein. Es ist ein Hirngespinst. Versteht ihr? Der Elefant existiert nicht!&#8220;
Hemet: &#8222;Aber...&#8220;
Rexxar: &#8222;Genug!&#8220;

Ich beobachtete stumm das Geschehen. Unfähig etwas zu erwidern. Mir war sehr wohl bewusst in welche Situation ich uns soeben gebracht hatte.
Ich: &#8222;Tja... und was machen wir jetzt?&#8220;
Rexxar: &#8222;Woher um alles in der Welt soll ich das wissen? Immerhin war das deine Aktion!&#8220;

Sire Erldagin mischte sich ein: Bevor ihr über irgend etwas urteilt was ihr nicht kennt, dann solltet ihr mal mit mir mitkommen. Wir haben erst neulich da draußen gefunden, was euch interessieren sollte.
Hemet grölte dazwischen: &#8222;Genau dasch versuche isch doch die ganze Zeit su sagen...!&#8220;
Wortlos folgten wir ihm. Erldagin führte uns zu einer kleinen Lichtung mitten im Dickicht bevor er etwa in der Mitte stehen blieb und auf dem Boden deutete. &#8222;Hier bitte! Dies sollte Beweis genug sein!&#8220;
Rexxar und ich blickten zu Boden. Das, was wir zu Gesicht bekamen war mehr als ernüchternd. 
Ich: &#8222;Großartig. Ihr habt einen Fußabdruck gefunden...&#8220;
Erldagin: &#8222;Ganz genau! Von einem Elefanten!&#8220;
Ich schlug meine Hand vor die Stirn: &#8222;Das ist doch kein Beweis! Dieser Abdruck könnte doch genauso gut von irgend einem anderen Elefanten oder ähnlichem Getier stammen.
Erldagin: &#8222;Guter Einwand. Nur leider gibt es im Schlingendorntal keine Elefanten! Rasch fügte er hinzu. Zumindest keine normalen.&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Dann belassen wir es bei einem >>Fußabdruck von einem ähnlichem Getier<<&#8220;.

Rexxar beobachtete die Diskussion schweigend. Stattdessen kniete er sich hin und vergrub seine Hand in der plattgedrückten Erde des Abdrucks. Er schnupperte an der Ausbeute, nickte dann kurz und pfiff dann seinen Windreiter zu sich.

Rexxar: &#8222;Leokk, such!&#8220;

Der Windreiter schnupperte interessiert daran, bellte dann zustimmend und war dann wie der geölte Blitz hechelnd im Gestüpp verschwunden.
Rexxar: &#8222;Los! Hinterher!&#8220;

Das ließ ich mir nicht zweimal sagen. Ich stürmte gemeinsam mit Rexxar los. Dicht gefolgt von Hemet Nesingwary, der es in seinem betrunkenen Zustand uberraschend gut schaffte mit uns Schritt zu halten. Unser Weg führte uns bis zur Grenze eines gigantischen Bollwerk, welches sich majestätisch in den Himmel erstreckte. Leokk hüpfte ein paar Schritte vor uns entfernt freudig auf und ab. Als wir näher kamen erkannten wir, was er hier entdeckt hatte. Weitere Fußabdrücke. Doch dieses mal nicht nur die Fußspuren unseres abhanden gekommenen Getiers, sondern auch noch zahlreiche andere. Rexxar vermutete, dass es sich hier um die Abdrücke von Trollfüßen handelte. 

Rexxar: &#8222;Es sieht so aus, als hätte unsere Beute einen harten Kampf hinter sich.&#8220; Er blickte in die Ferne. &#8222;Und es scheint, als hätten unsere trollischen Angreifer diesen Kampf gewonnen.&#8220;

Ich folgte seinem Blick. Jetzt sah auch in die zahlreichen anderen Fußspuren die allesamt in die gewaltige Steinfestung vor uns führten. Hemet mischte sich ein: &#8222;Dasch ischt die alte Trollstadt Zul&#8217;Gurub. Isch kenne keinen, der von dort drinnen jemalsch zurückgekehrt ischt!&#8220;

Ich zu Rexxar: &#8222;Das ist natürlich sehr schlecht. Sollen wir es wirklich riskieren in eine schwer bewachte Trollfestung einzudringen, nur um einen x-beliebigen Elefanten zu finden? Ich finde, das ist den ganzen Aufwand nicht wert.&#8220;
Rexxar: &#8222;Ganz deiner Meinung. Weißt du was? Wir machen uns einfach bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit aus dem Staub. Lieber verdiene ich die hundert Mäuse in der Arena der Gurubashi als bei einem hoffnungslosen Befreiungsversuch in Zul&#8217;Gurub ums Leben zu kommen... wo ist eigentlich Hemet Nesingwary abgeblieben? Was ist los Kevin? Warum deutest du in die Ferne? Warum zitterst du?&#8220;

Rexxar drehte sich in meine Blickrichtung bevor er sich mit beiden Händen auf seinen Schädel griff. 

Rexxar: &#8222;Hat der Giftzwerg sein letztes bisschen Verstand im Schnaps ertränkt? Das ist Selbstmord!&#8220;

Es war zu spät. Selbst wenn wir gleich hinterhergelaufen wären hätten wir den Zwerg nicht mehr eingeholt. Wir konnten nur mehr hilflos zusehen, wie Hemet Nesingwary zielsicher auf die Trollstadt zutorkelte und durch das Haupttor im Inneren von Zul&#8217;Gurub verschwand. 

Rexxar knackste mit den Fingerknöcheln: &#8222;Ade Arenakampf. Willkommen Zul&#8217;Gurub. Sollten wir dies überleben dann erinnere mich bitte daran, dass ich den Giftzwerg in eine Ausnüchterungszelle stecke! Komm Mischa, komm Leokk, Geisterschwinge und Grummel. Und auch du Kevin. Wir haben einen Krieg zu gewinnen!&#8220;

---EINIGE ZEIT SPÄTER---

Lass mich das Ganze nochmals Revue passieren. Wir kamen nichtsahnend ins Schlingendorntal getrottet, in der Hoffnung, eine schnelle Überfahrt nach Kalimdor zu ergattern, geraten aber dabei im Streit mit dem Zeppelinbesitzer, der für uns die Ticketpreise verdoppelt, dann verschlägt es uns in ein Jägerlager mittem im tiefsten Dschungel, wo wir gehofft hatten das schnelle Geld zu machen, nur um wegen meiner Dummheit für immer einem nicht existierenden Elefanten, ich wiederhole, einem rosa Elefaten nachzujagen. Als wäre das nicht genug, entschwand unser besoffener Zwergen-Begleiter nach Zul&#8217;Gurub, nur weil er der Meinung war, dass dorthin sein Beutetier verschleppt worden war. Und was taten wir? Anstatt diese Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen, waren wir dumm genug uns ebenfalls einzuschleichen, in der Hoffnung einen Zwerg, der uns über alles unsymphatisch war, zu befreien. Jetzt hocken wir hinter einem Gestrüpp versteckt irgendwo in den Tiefen der alten Trollstadt, etwas östlich vom Haupteingang.

Ich: &#8222;Ich kann nicht glauben, dass wir das hier wirklich durchziehen.&#8220;
Rexxar: &#8222;Wir können Hemet doch nicht einfach so zurücklassen. Ohne uns wäre er doch vollkommen hilflos.&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Da hast du vermutlich recht... jetzt müssen wir ihn nur noch finden. Wofür haben wir Leokk. Den Windreiter mit der Supernase.&#8220;
Rexxar schüttelte stumm den Kopf: &#8222;Tut mir Leid, in diesem Fall ist er nutzlos. Ich hab leider nichts mit Hemet&#8217;s persönlicher Geruchsnote bei mir. Wir sind also auf uns selbst gestellt. Wobei...&#8220;.

Rexxar stieß einen lauten Pfiff aus. Kurze Zeit darauf kam die fette, übergewichtige Schleiereule angeflattert und ließ sich auf dem ausgestreckten Arm von Rexxr nieder. Er zwitscherte ihr irgendwas zu (und das im wahrsten Sinnde des Wortes) woraufhin sie sich schwerfällig gurrend in die Lüfte enthob und irgendwo am Himmelsfirmanent verschwand. 

Ich: &#8222;Du beherrschst die Vogelsprache?&#8220;
Rexxar: &#8222;Natürlich, so etwas simples sollte ein vorbildlicher Bestienmeister auf alle Fälle beherrschen.&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Und was hast du ihr zugezwitschert?&#8220;
Rexxar zuckte mit den Schultern: &#8222;Och, nichts besonderes, ich hab ihr nur gesagt, dass sie die Augen nach unserem Zwerg offenhalten soll und uns informieren soll wenn sie ihn gefunden hat.&#8220;
Ich: &#8222;Schade, dass wir uns nicht auf Leokks Spürsinn verlassen können. Diese Methode hätte uns einiges an Zeit erspart. Andererseits. Seine Alkoholfahne sollten wir schon zehn Kilometer gegen den Wind riechen können... bis wir den alten Hemet gefunden haben, können wir Leokk ja andersweilig einsetzen. Wir könnten seine gigangische Zunge als Stolperfalle für nichtsahnende Trolle benutzen. Oder zum fesseln. Oder als Kletterseil, oder...&#8220;
Rexxar warf mir einen vielsagenden Blick zu: &#8222;Halt die Klappe Kevin!&#8220;

Ich: Kurze Pause &#8211; &#8222;Und was machen wir jetzt?&#8220;
Rexxar: &#8222;Wir könnten uns als Trolle verkleiden.&#8220;
Ich sarkastisch: &#8222;Gute Idee. Halbnackt mit einem Lendenschurz bekleidet werden wir auch garantiert nicht auffallen!&#8220;
Rexxar: &#8222;Sorry, vergiss was ich gesagt habe. Ich schlage vor, wir schleichen uns noch etwas tiefer in die Stadt ein. Vielleicht finden wir ja irgendwo Hinweise, wo sich unser verschollener Zwerg aufhält.&#8220;

Stimme: &#8222;Hey Mann, was denkt ihr was ihr da macht Mann?&#8220;
Wir fuhren zusammen. Vorsichtig drehten wir unseren Kopf nach links. Wir schluckten. Vor uns bauten sich die Gestalten von insgesamt fünf Trollen auf. Vermutlich besonders hochrangige Trolle, denn ihre Körper waren in edle Zeremoniengewändern gehüllt. Ihre Gesichter hinter einer Maske verborgen.
Ich: &#8222;Es sieht so aus, als wurden wir entdeckt. Und es sieht nicht so aus, als wären sie über unsere Anwesenheit erfreut.&#8220;

FORTSETZUNG FOLGT...


----------



## Elroth (29. November 2011)

Ich bin wie immer begeistert !!!

Und toll, wie du dir meine Ratschläge und Kritik zu Herzen genommen hast. Finde die Rückblicke und die Idee mit Nesingwary (die ja bissle von mir stammt) echt gut und freut mich, dass du sie zum Teil übernommen und in deine Geschichte mit eingebaut hast. 

Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht, die Geschichte zu lesen, nur leider viel zu kurz ! 

Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung. 

Lg, dein treuer Leser Elroth :-)


----------



## Mafloni (4. Januar 2012)

Hi Elroth,
das Kapitel an sich ist ja noch nicht abgeschlossen. Ich wollte euch nur nicht so lange warten lassen und habe mich deshalb entschlossen zumindest dieses Kapitel in drei Teilen zu posten. Teil zwei dieses Kapitels ist unterwegs.
Diesmal folgt etwas Unsinn gepaart mit Wahnsinn. Oder so in der Art... ^^

Klar, Hemet Nesingwary war eine großartige Idee und es war für mich von Anfang an klar, dass ich darüber ganz bestimmt ein Kapitel schreiben werde. Auch, dass vermutlich ein rosa Elefant sein Debut feiern wird, aber nicht in welchem Zusammenhang


----------



## Mafloni (4. Januar 2012)

Ich betrachtete die Besucher skeptisch. Hätten sie uns skalpieren wollen, hätten sie es vermutlich bereits längst gemacht. Mutig wie ich war, ging ich sofort in die Offensive: &#8222;Wer seit ihr überhaupt? Beziehungsweise was geht es euch an, warum wir hinter einem Gebüsch hocken?"​Troll: &#8222;Wer wir sind? WER WIR SIND?" Die Trolle brachen in ein ein irres Gekichere aus.​
Was danach folgte, wird mir vermutlich niemals jemand abkaufen. Denn die fünf Getalten begannen mit einem tip-top abgestimmten Kapoera-Tanz und stimmten dazu in eine simple &#8222;Dum-dum-dum" Musik ein. Es wurde sozusagen ein gut inszenierter Vorstellungstanz. Immer wieder sprang einer der Trolle aus der im Hintergrund tanzenden Gruppe hervor, stellte sich mit einem Vers vor, und kehrte danach mit einem gekonnten Sprung in die Gruppe zurück. Wie gesagt: Das Ganze wirkte so absurd als auch anmutig zugleich, dass man es kaum in Worte fassen konnte. Mich wundert es, dass wir keinerlei Aufmerksamkeit erregten.​
Troll 1: Ich bin Venoxis, Priester von Hethiss, Beschwörer der Schlange.​Refrain: &#8222;Hu huuu. Er ist so Hip, er ist so Hep, es gibt keinen der so gut mit Schlangen rappt!"​Troll 2: &#8222;Ich bin Jeklik, Diener von Hir'eek!"​Refrain: &#8222;Hu huuu. Er ist so taff, er kennt sich aus. Er ist der Hohepriester der Fledermaus!"​Troll 3: &#8222;Ich bin Mar'li, Schamane von Shadra.​Refrain: &#8222;Hu huuu. Er ist der Meister, er dient der Spinne. Und sein Lieblingsessen ist Tüpfelteufelsfinne!"​Troll 4: &#8222;Tekal mein Name, Schutzpatron von Shirvallah."​Refrain: &#8222;Hu huuu. Ein Schlammspringer wäre ihm lieber. Doch aus mangelnder Alternative verehrt er nun den Tiger!"​Troll 5: &#8222;Ich bin Arlokk, Beschützer von Bethekk."​Refrain: &#8222;Hu huuu. Seine Katzenallergie quält ihn sein Stunden. Doch ist er durch das gemeinsame Doppel-K mit dem Panther verbunden!"​
Gemeinsam:​&#8222;In Trollkreisen sind wir wohlbekannt.​Die Furchtlosen Fünf werden wir genannt.​
Ein Unheil ist über diese Welt gebrochen,​ein Nebel aus Hakkar und anderen Bösewichten,​all dieses Gewürm kommt aus den Löchern gekrochen,​über das wir entschieden haben zu richten.​
Wir sind bereit, euch zu lassen am Leben,​wenn ihr bereit seit, euch in unseren Dienst zu begeben."​
Synchron ließen sich die Tänzer auf die Knie fallen und nahmen eine heldenhafte Siegerpose ein. Lange Zeit starrten wir sie vollkommen weggetreten an. Rexxar war der erste, der das Wort ergriff.​
Rexxar: &#8222;Was genau wollen die Typen von uns?"​Ich: Soweit ich verstanden haben, wollen sie uns versklaven."​
Die Trolle wirkten plötzlich sehr betroffen. Derjenige, der sich Venoxis genannt hatte, war der erste der auf unsere Feststellung reagierte."​
Venoxis: &#8222;Euch versklaven? Warum sollten wir das tun? Haltet ihr uns für irgendwelche hinterwältlerischen Barbaren?"​Ich: &#8222;Ihr habt doch selbst gesagt, dass ihr uns nur am Leben lässt, wenn wir uns in >>euren Dienst begeben<<."​Venoxis grinste: &#8222;Achso deshalb. Mir ist auf die schnelle kein anderes Wort eingefallen, das sich auf &#8222;begeben" reimt. Deshalb hab ich das Ganze etwas dramatischer gestaltet."​
Ich: &#8222;Aha. Und was wolltet ihr dann genau ausdrücken?"​Venoxis: &#8222;Ihr seht kräftig und kampferfahren aus. Seit ihr bereit, uns bei unserem Kampf gegen Hakkar zu unterstützen?"​
Ich: &#8222;Eigentlich wollten wir hier nur einen Zwerg abholen, der hier einen... sagen wir... rosa Elefanten befreien will, den die Trolle augenscheinlich gefangen haben."​Venoxis Augen weiten sich: Sie haben bereits DEN rosa Elefanten gefangen?", er schüttelte traurig seinen Kopf, bevor er sich an seine trollischen Gefährten wandte. &#8222;Ey Mann, die Sache ist viel ernster als wir dachten Mann! Wenn die Atal'ai es schaffen, den Elefanten zu opfern, dann ist die Beschwörung von Hakkar kaum noch aufzuhalten, Mann! Wir müssen rasch handeln!"​
Ich traute meinen Ohren nicht. Es gibt noch mehr Verrückte auf dieser Welt?​Ich: &#8222;Habt ihr allesamt einen Knall? Ihr glaubt auch an das Märchen, das uns bereits unzählige vor euch uns auf die Nase zu binden versucht haben?"​Arlokk mischte sich ein: &#8222;Er ist kein Märchen. Er entzieht sich nur unseren Blicken. Nur die weisesten Schamanen ist es erlaubt, das Mojo zu trinken, um ihm zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Der rosa Elefant ist sehr weise. Er darf nur in den schwierigsten Lebensfragen zu Rate gezogen werden..."​Ich sarkastisch: &#8222;Ohooo. Weise ist er auch noch! Und sprechen kann er natürlich auch! Und er wird nur sichtbar, wenn ihr verbotene Substanzen gurgelt! Wenn ihr mich fragt, wird die gesamte Geschichte immer lächerlicher!"​
Die Trolle ignorierten mein Gezeter vollständig. Im Gedanken waren sie bereits wieder einen Schritt weiter. Die fünf Trolle hatten ihre Köpfe zusammengesteckt und tuschelten unentwegt miteinander. Leider verstehe ich kein trollisch um das gesprochene zu verstehen. Die Stimmen klangen auf alle Fälle sehr gereizt. Ist aber nicht so schlimm. Ich wurde schon bald über ihren Plan aufgeklärt.​
Venoxis wandte sich wieder uns zu: &#8222;Würdet ihr uns bei unserem Vorhaben unterstützen? Wir könnten jede helfende Hand gebrauchen. Wir brauchen ein paar Aufklärer, die für uns die Lage in Zul'Gurub auskundschaften. Bei dieser Mission könnt ihr auch gleich nach eurem zwergischen Freund Ausschau halten. Wir haben bereits vier Späher in die feindliche Stadt entsandt, aber keiner von ihnen ist zurückgekehrt. Wir vermuten bereits das Schlimmste. Wir haben sie entsandt, um einen hochrangigen Hexendoktor der Hakkari, genannt Jin'do der Hexxer, auszuschalten, der an einem verbesserten Mojo experimentiert. Wir befürchten, dass sie gefangen genommen wurden und als Testobjekte für den Mojowahnsinn, den er veranstaltet, herhalten müssen."​
Ich: &#8222;Das ist aber nicht in unserem Interesse. Wir wollen nur unseren Zwerg hier herausholen und dann von hier verschwinden!"​
Venoxis schüttelte den Kopf: Dann befürchte ich, dass unsere gemeinsamen Bestrebungen, die Beschwörung von Hakkar aufzuhalten, fehlschlagen werden. Wir können keinen von uns mehr für diese Mission entbehren. Wenn ihr nicht helft, dann befürchten wir, dass Azeroth den Untergang geweiht sein wird..."​Rexxar: &#8222;Wenn das stimmt, dann würde sich das ziemlich kontraproduktiv auf dein Kaffeegeschäft auswirken."​Ich seuftze: &#8222;Schon gut, schon gut, wir helfen euch. Als hätte ich nichts besseres zu tun. Und wie kann ich eure vier vermissten Späher erkennen?"​Venoxis grinste über beide Ohren, sichtlich erfreut (oder erleichtert?), dass wir ihm helfen: &#8222;Das ist einfach Mann, sie hören auf den Namen Wushoolay, Gri'lek, Renataki und Hazza'rah. Einer ist Schamane, ein anderer ein Berserker, einer ein Schurke und der Letzte ein Druide."​Ich skeptisch: &#8222;Das ist alles? Eine Beschreibung würde uns sehr helfen..."​Venoxis trocken: &#8222;Ihr werdet sie erkennen, wenn ihr sie findet..., und hütet euch vor Jammal'an dem Propheten, der Kerl hat hier das sagen. Ich weiß nicht, was er mit euch anstellen sollte, sollte er euch finden. Ach ja, und ein Haustier besitzt er auch. Eine Hydra namens Gahz'ranka, aber die sollte nicht das Problem sein. Seit trotzdem vorsichtig..."​Ich: &#8222;War das dann alles? Keine Assassinen, die uns bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit skaplieren, keine tollwütigen Riesenaffen, die uns ans Leder wollen und keine Außerirdischen alias Naaru, die uns in den wirbelnden Nether entführen um uns in ihren kleinen Privatzoo einzugliedern?"​Venoxis: &#8222;Ich schwöre im Namen von Hethiss, dass diese Mission vollkommen ungefährlich ist."​Ich: &#8222;Und warum verkreuzt du dann die Finger hinter deinem Rücken?"​Venoxis hastig: &#8222;Ich? Tu ich doch gar nicht! Ich meine, ganz so ungefährlich ists auch nicht. Wenn ihr entdeckt werdet, kann es schon gut sein, dass es etwas unangenehm für euch werden könnte und ihr kurzerhand skalpiert werdet!"​Ich: &#8222;Also doch! Ich habs gewusst! Und wie siehts mit den tollwütign Riesenaffen aus?"​Venoxis: &#8222;Keine Riesenaffen, ich schwöre. Achtet jedoch auf blutsaugende Fledermäuse...."​Ich winkte Rexxar zu: &#8222;Komm, wir gehen. Ich will mir das nicht mehr länger anhören müssen." Wortlos verschwanden wir im Dickicht, ohne uns nochmals von unseren Gastgebern zu verabschieden. Wenn du mich fragst, haben die allesamt einen an der Waffel. Außerdem: was genau ist ihre Rolle in dieser Geschichte? Stochern sie im Voodopuppen herum, in der Hoffnung, das grausige Schicksal abwenden zu können? Oder lesen sie aus Eingeweiden? Ich wills ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen.​
-ETWAS SPÄTER-​
Ich: &#8222;Schon was neues von Geisterschwinge gehört?"​Rexxar: &#8222;Noch nicht. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass sie zuerst den Zwerg suchen muss, und anschließend erst uns wieder finden muss."​Ich: &#8222;Eulen haben scharfe Augen. Ich vermute, sie ist einfach zu fett, um sich in angemessener Geschwindigkeit fortbewegen zu können."​Rexxar: &#8222;Nimm das wieder zurück. Sie ist bestenfalls gut genährt, aber keinesfalls fett!"​Ich: &#8222;Jaja, schon gut. Fakt ist, dass sie bereits seit Stunden unterwegs ist, und und wir noch immer keinen Hinweis auf Nesingwary gefunden haben. Etwas Hilfe wäre nicht schlecht."​Rexxar: &#8222;Der jagd bestimmt noch immer seinen Hirngespinsten nach..." Rexxar stockte. &#8222;Hörst du das?"​
Ich lauschte angestrengt, schüttelte aber den Kopf: &#8222;Nein, tut mir leid, Fehlanzeige."​Rexxar deutete gen Westen: &#8222;Es kommt aus dieser Richtung. Komm mit, das sehen wir uns an."​
Nach einer halben Stunde Schleicherei konnte ich das ominöse Geräusch auch hören. Oder besser gesagt, irgendeinen idiotischen Gesang. Zum Glück verstehe ich noch nicht, was hier gebrabbelt wird. So wie es sich anhört, muss der Sänger bereits ein paar Mojos zu viel intus haben. Wir pirschten uns noch näher durch das Dickicht heran. Am Wandrand angelangt, schielten wir vorsichtig auf die vor uns ausbreitende Lichtung. Vor uns offenbarte sich eine kleine Ritualstätte mit einem kleineren Altar im gotischen Baustil. Wer behauptet, dass dieser Altar trollischer Natur wäre, liegt schlichtweg falsch!​Hinter diesem Altar waren an einer steinernen Wand vier Steintafeln montiert, die soeben von einer buckligen Gestalt, sprich einem Troll, mit Hammer und Meißel bearbeitet werden. Direkt hinter dem Altar brodelte ein kleiner Kupferkessel mit einem nicht näher definierten Inhalt.​Erst jetzt bemerkte ich die vier Gestalten, die direkt vor den entsprechenden Steintafeln aufgebarrt waren. Sehr lebendig wirkten sie auf alle Fälle nicht mehr.​
Rexxar: &#8222;Meinst du, das sind die vier Späher, von denen der komische Schlangenheini gesprochen hat?"​Ich: &#8222;Wäre in der Tat gut möglich, nicht war? Nur schade, dass die so tot sind..."​Rexxar: &#8222;Dann müsste dies folglich Jin'do der Hexxer sein."​Ich: &#8222;Sieht so aus. Es scheint, als wäre die Mission der Späher gescheitert."​Rexxar: &#8222;Vermutlich hast du Recht. Ubrigens: Was zum Teufel macht Jin'do da?"​Ich: &#8222;Vermutlich irgend einen esoterischen Pseudo-Schnickschnack. Was auch immer er plant, das kann doch gar nicht funktionieren!"​
Vor uns hatte die Gestalt wieder in ein mysteriöses Lied eingestimmt, während er​weitere Vorbereitungen für das kommende Ritual durchführte:​
​Du musst verstehn!​Aus Eins mach Zehn,​und Zwei lass gehn,​und Drei mach gleich,​so bist du reich.​Verlier die Vier!​Aus Fünf und Sechs,​so sagt der Hexx,​mach Sieben und Acht,​so ist&#1169;s vollbracht:​Und Neun ist Eins,​und Zehn ist Keins.​Das ist das Hexxer-Einmaleins.​
​Jin'do nahm nochmals einen kräftigen Zug von seiner Wasserpfeife am Altar, und vollführte danach einen Tanz, der an stark den russischen Trepak-Tanz erinnerte. Ich meinen Augen wirkte das ganze Ritual einfach nur durch und durch lächerlich.​Mit einer gekonnten Bewegung angelte Jin'do eine der zahlreichen Reagenzgläser von seinem vollgespickten Phiolengürtel und tauchte diese in die blau blubbernde Flüssigkeit die im Kessel langsam vor sich hin köchelte.​
Mit dieser Flüssigkeit übergoss er zuerst die vier Späher und danach die ersten der vier Steinplatten.​
​Leichen, Leichen seids gewesen,​seit fortan meine Sklavenwesen.​Seit durch die Steinplatten die ich gefunden,​an meinen Willen gebunden.​
Die vier Leichname begannen zu zucken. Zufrieden wendete sich Jin'do der zweiten Steintafel zu.​
Dieser war der erste Streich,​doch der zweite folgt sogleich!​
Rexxar stürmte kampfbereit aus dem Gebüsch, wohlwissend wie die Sache vermutlich augehen wird. Dieser Jin'do war ein verdammter Totenbeschwörer, der seine gefallenen Feinde zu willenlosen Marionetten versklavt. Rexxar brüllte los!​
Halte ein du böser Wicht,​was du hier machst, gefällt mir nicht!​
Der Hexxer hielt in der Tat inne. Verblüfft starrt er zuerst auf Rexxar, danach auf seine seine drei Begleiter, die neben ihm aus der Deckung gesprungen waren.​
Deinen gereimten Schmarrn braucht hier keiner,​der Dichterpreis, der ist meiner!​Wie kannst du hässlicher Oger dich dazu empören,​mich bei meinem Ritual zu stören?​
Rexxar: &#8222;Weil ich es kann!", er wedelte mit der Hand herum, &#8222;Misha, Grummel, auf ihn. Leokk Fass!"​
Der Rest ging übernatürlich schnell. Ich weiß nicht, wie Rexxar es fertigbrachte, dass seine Begleiter Befehle ausführten, die Rexxar in keinster Weise erwähnt hatte, aber das entstehende Tohuwabohu reichte vollkommen, um Jin'do völlig unvorbereitet zu treffen. Während Grummel begann, mit seiner klassischen &#8222;Nadelrakete" den Hexxer zu befeuern, der dadurch gezwungen war wie ein Hampelmann herumzuspringen, nutzte Leokk die Gunst der Stunde, um mit einem Hechtsprung die Phiole aus der ausgestreckten Hand des Hexxers zu reißen. Mishas Ziel war hingegen der brodelnde Kochtopf, den die Bärin mit einem kräftigen Prankenhieb von der Kochstelle schupste. Der Topf kippte nach vorne über. Die darin köchelnde Flüssigkeit versickerte, nachdem sie die halbe Ritualstätte unter Wasser gesetzt hatte, in sekundenschnelle im ausgetrockneten Sandboden. Nach getaner Arbeit kehrten Rexxars Begleiter an die Seite seines Meisters zurück. Der Ork grinste über beide Ohren. Jin'do war entsetzt. Aufgrund eines kleinen Schwächeanfalls fiel er auf die Knie.​
Jin'do:​Oh nein, du böser Ork,​wie kannst du dich entsinnen,​meinen gefangenen Seelen zu helfen zu entrinnen?​
Dein Hund, der glotzt mich an,​er will mich beißen.​Die neue Hose mir zerreißen.​
Der Bär nutzte die Gunst der Stunde,​und schlug mir ne tiefe Wunde,​er kippte meinen wohlgefüllten Kessel,​mit dem ich des Feindes Seelen fessle.​
​Rexxar:​Dazu kann ich leider nur mehr eines sagen,​und mich deine Sirenen im Ohre so plagen,​nachdem ich dich nur hab Reimen gehört,​halte ich dich nun für endgültig gestört.​
Auch wenn ich mich muss dazu erdrießen,​muss von deinem Gebräu noch mehr fließen.​Ich wollt die Phiole eigentlich haben,​um damit meine ungeliebten Nachbarn zu plagen.​
Ich schleudere sie nun zu Boden,​in der Hoffnung, man wird mich dafür loben.​Eins, zwei, drei, jetzt ist's vorbei,​mit der Übeltäterei!​
Rexxar entnahm Leokk die gefüllte Phiole, legte sie zu Boden und zerschmetterte sie unter seinen massiven Pelzstiefeln indem er einfach draufstieg. Leokk hechelte wie immer wieder fröhlich vor sich hin. Rexxar brach in ein schallendes Gelächter aus. Schadensfreude war ihm in der Tat nicht fremd. Jin'do hingegen war einem Nervenzusammenbruch nahe. Er fasste sich kurz darauf wieder und begann zu kichern.​
Ihr dachtet wohl ihr könntet siegen​Ein Ass hab ich noch allemal im Arm,​denn ich kann das Schicksal noch immer biegen,​bei diesem Gedanken wird mir im Herzen warm.​
​Jin'do begann erneut zu tanzen und ließ die unmenschlichsten Töne von sich. Er vollführte kompliziert anmutende Bewegungen von sich, bei denen ich mir unmerklich das Genick massieren musste. Da bekam ich vom zuschauen bereits einen steifen Hals. Auch Rexxar wurde unsicher. Dieser ist bereits unmerklich einen Schritt zurückgewichen.​
Jin'do: &#8222;Aufgepasst auf mein Plopp, denn Plopp heißt Stopp!"​
Die Schrift in der ersten Steintafel begann mit grellem Licht zu leuchten, und begann dann von einer Schrifttafel zur nächsten zu springen.​
Jin'do: &#8222;Wer es wird, oder wer nicht, sagt euch gleich das Licht!"​
Langsam pendelte sich das Licht bei einer der vier Steintafeln ein und kam schließlich bei der vorletzten Tafel zum Stillstand.​
Jin'do:​Eine Tafel hab ich übergossen,​bevor ihr kamt so unverdrossen,​um zu unterbrechen mein Ritual,​was werden sollte Brutal-Genial!​
Eine Tafel sollte jedoch reichen,​damit du wirst vor Angst erbleichen.​
Wen wirst du sehn,​wer wird es sein.​Wessen Seele ist heute mein?​
​Vor der hell leutenden Schrifttafel wurde der Schemen eines Trolles sichtbar. Ich schluckte. Dieser Geist sah genauso aus wie einer der hier aufgebahrten Trolleichen!​
Jin'do:​Renataki solls sein, Mann,​ein Schurke, ein gnadenloser Krieger,​du hässlicher Ork, jetzt bist du dran,​(der Berserker wäre mir dennoch lieber)​
Als Geist kannst du ihn nicht verletzen,​doch wird er seine Klingen mit deinem Blut benetzen.​Renataki komm herbei,​beende diese Schurkerei!​
​Renataki: &#8222;Ist geritzt, Boss.", leise hört man den Geist noch murmeln: &#8222;ist geritzt, hihihi, und das als Schurke, hihihi, der war gut."​
Mit einem lauten Kampschrei ließ Rexxar seine beiden Äxte auf den Schädel von Renataki niedersausen &#8211; und glitt durch den Schemen hindurch wie durch Luft. Dieser Renataki war tatsächlich ein Geist. Diese Erkenntnis kam ein paar Augenblicke zu spät. Rexxars Pupillen weiteten sich vor Entzen. Kichernd packte ihn der Geist am Genick und schleuderte ihn zu Boden. Sofort stieß er mit einem seiner Dolche zu. Rexxar drehte sich zur Seite &#8211; genau dorthin, wo der zweite Dolch niedersauste. Rexxar brüllte schmerzerfüllt auf. Der geisterhafte Dolch drang mühelos in seinen Oberarm ein. Zurück blieb eine klaffende blutende Wunde. Rexxar schaffte es irgendwie wieder auf die Beine zu kommen, wusste aber sehr wohl, dass dies ein Kampf war, den er nicht gewinnen konnte. Er tat das einzige, was er in dieser Situation tun konnte. Er wandte sich zur Flucht. Ein kräftiger Faustschlag traf Rexxar an der linken Wange. Seinen Kiefer konnte ich hier im Gebüsch noch knacken hören. Jetzt war nicht der passende Moment, sich hier im Dickicht zu verkriechen. Rexxar brauchte Hilfe. Sofort!​
Im Hintergrund hörte man Jin'do vergnügt kichern und seinen Champion anfeuern.​
Ich sprang aus der Deckung und stürmte auf meinen Freund zu. Dieser kniete gerade am Boden und verub seine Hände im sandigen Untergrund.​Der Troll setzte zu einem weiteren Messerstreich an, den Rexxar der vollen Breitseite nach am Rücken abbekommen hätte. Der Troll hatte wohl eine eine sadistische Freude am Schmerz anderer. Der Schurke ließ seinen Dolch niedersausen &#8211; in exakt dem Moment, in dem ich bereits meinen Kameraden erreicht hatte, und konnte nichts anderes tun, als selbst diesen vermutlich tödlichen Dolchstoß abzufangen, indem ich mich einfach mit einem Hechtsprung dazwischen warf. Alles ging so schnell. Ich spürte nur noch den brennenden Schmerz, der sich durch meine linke Wange zog. Ich sah es vor meinem Auge nur noch grell aufblitzen, bevor... es vor meiner linken Gesichtshälfte schwarz wurde.​
Mein Auge! Der Mistkerl hat mein Auge verletzt! Ich kann nichts mehr sehen!​
Durch die Kraft des Schnittes wurde ich zu Boden geschleudert. Ich konnte nur noch spüren, wie mich eine kräftige Hand packte, und wie ich halb in Trance von dieser Kraft mitgerissen wurde. Dieser Augenblick der Ablenkung hatte gereicht, um Rexxars restlichen Kräfte zu mobilisieren um uns Beide aus dem Schlachtfeld hinauszuziehen. Hinter uns hörte ich nur noch Jin'do zetern, als er erkennen musste, dass seine Seelendiener nicht in der Lage waren uns zu folgen. Sie waren für immer an die Ritualstätte der Gurubashi gebunden, der später nur mehr als &#8222;Rand des Wahnsinns" bekannt werden wird.​Was wir durch unsere Einmischung erreicht hatten, wurde uns erst später bewusst. Als wir Jin'do's Ritual gestört hatten, verhinderten wir höchstwahrscheinlich, dass der Hexxer vier Schattenläufer beschwörte, die weit über Zul'Gurub hinaus Angst und Schrecken verbreitet hätten.​Die Aufzeichnungen über den Trank, den Rexxar so beiläufig zerstört hatte, blieben jedoch auf einer der Steintafeln erhalten. Später sollte es aufgrund dieser Aufzeichnungen möglich sein, die Schattenkämpfer erneut heraufzubeschwören &#8211; aber nur immer einer, da die vier Seelen durch das unterbrochene Ritual nur an eine Steintafel gebannt wurden. Dieser Trank sollte später von einigen Alchemisten unter dem Namen &#8222;Mojowahnsinn der Gurubashi" bekannt werden.​
Wo bin ich, wie spät ist es? Ich weiß es nicht. Vor mir drehte sich alles. Ich spürte nur, dass ich relativ weich gebettet wurde, und dass irgendjemand meine Wunden versorgte. Außerdem hörte ich irgendjemanden sagen &#8222;Sieht nicht gut aus Mann, ich weiß nicht, ob er jemals wieder mit dem Auge sehen kann."​
Hin und wieder vernahm ich in der Nähe Leokk winseln, der mir gelegentlich mit seiner breiten Zunge über meine Handflächen leckte. Ein anderes Mal bildete ich mir ein, das Wort &#8222;Schnaps" zu hören. Ich war nicht in der Lage darüber nachzudenken, was dies zu bedeuten hatte. Wie ich mich versah versank ich wieder in einen tiefen, unruhigen Schlaf.​
Unsanft wurde ich aus dem Schlaf gerissen. Meine Wange brannte plötzlich, als hätte mich jemand mit Salzsäure übergossen. Ich versuchte mich aufzusetzen, wurde aber von einer unmenschlichen Kraft wieder auf den Boden gedrückt. Ich vernahm Rexxars Stimme: &#8222;Liegen bleiben Kevin, wir müssen deine Wunde versorgen!" Dann wieder dieses brennen, das sich anfühlte, als würde jemand mit einer Nadel in meinen Gesichtsknochen herumstochern."​
&#8222;So, das sollte reichen", hörte ich eine andere Person sagen. Rexxar klärte mich auf, dass es sich hier um Venoxis handelte.​
Eine dritte Stimme meinte nur nüchtern dazu: &#8222;Schnaps desinfiziert." Wann beziehungsweise wo haben sie Hemet Nesingwary aufgegabelt?​Auf meine Frage hin grinste Rexxar nur schelmisch: &#8222;Ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass auf Geisterschwinge Verlass ist. Sie hat unseren Trunkenbold irgendwo zwischen einem Rudel Tiger gefunden, als dieser versuchte, dort seinen Rausch auszuschlafen. Tja... dann hat sie den guten Hemet einfach so gepackt und zum ausnüchtern hierher gebracht." Rexxar grummelte. Darf ich dir was verraten? Der Kerl hat seit zwei Tagen keinen Alkohol mehr angerührt und verhält sich noch immer wie ein Besoffener! Ich beginne langsam zu glauben, dass der Kerl die ganze Zeit über nüchtern war, aber aufgrund seiner Wesensart auf andere einfach nur so wirkt, als wäre er permanent betrunken... Hemet weigert sich, zu dieser Aussage zu äußern..."​
Ich: &#8222;Zwei Tage! So lange war ich wegen einer Fleischwunde bewusstlos?"​Rexxar: &#8222;Fleischwunde? Du solltest dich selbst mal im Spiegel anschauen. Du warst im Fieberwahn. Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, dass sich unsere trollschen Freunde hier mit dem behandeln von, sagen wir speziellen Wunden auskennen."​Ich: &#8222;Inwiefern speziell?"​Rexxar duckste herum: &#8222;Lass es mich so ausdrücken. Hätte uns Venoxis nicht mit seinem Spezialmojo behandelt, wäre die Wunde immer schlimmer geworden. Durch die spezielle Art und Weise, auf die wir die Verletzung davongetragen haben, wären unsere Wunden nicht geheilt &#8211; nenn es Hexerei oder wie auch immer."​
Venoxis begann in der Zwischenzeit meinen Kopf zu heben und mit einem dichten Verband einzuwickeln. Schlussendlich war meine gesamte linke Gesichtshälfte, einschließlich Stirn und Kinn bandagiert. Lediglich das rechte Drittel meines Gesichtes blieb frei.​Vorsichtig fragte ich: &#8222;Was ist mir meinem Auge? Werde ich wirklich wie wieder sehen können?"​Rexxar und Venoxis starrten sich an: &#8222;Du hast uns gehört?"​Ich: &#8222;Ich bildete mir ein, so etwas in die Richtung gehört zu haben."​Kurzes Schweigen: &#8222;Ja, es ist gut möglich, dass dein Auge für immer verloren ist. Der Schnitt war in der oberen Gesichtsregion noch vergleichsweise tief. Venoxis ist aber dennoch vorsichtig optimistisch, dass du bald wieder sehen könntest. Aber dies kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch niemand mit Gewissheit sagen."​Ich versuchte von dem Thema irgenwie abzulenken: &#8222;Wie geht es dir eigentlich?"​Rexxar zuckte mit den Schultern: &#8222;Im großen und Ganzen wieder blendend. Mein Arm ist bereits wieder sehr gut verheilt, nur mit meiner Kieferprellung hab ich meine liebe Müh'."er zwinkerte mir zu. &#8222;Vollkornbrot könnt ich vermutlich noch nicht zu mir nehmen." Kurze Pause: &#8222;Wärst du nicht gewesen, wäre die Sache für mich nicht so gimpflich ausgegangen. Ich danke dir."​Ich zuckte mit den Schultern: &#8222;Ach, nicht der Rede wert, sowas tut man doch gerne für Freunde."​Zu Tränen gerührt wendete sich Rexxar ab: &#8222;Verzeihe, ich glaub ich hab eine Glasscherbe von der Phiole ins Auge bekommen."​Ich: &#8222;Aber das war vor zwei Tagen!"​Rexxar explodierte: &#8222;Und wenn schon! Wenn ich sage ich hab einen Glassplitter im Auge, dann hab ich auch einen Glassplitter im Auge!"​
Hinter mir hörte ich die Trolle kichern. Rexxar war ihnen einen harschen Blick zu. Sofort wurde es wieder ruhig.​
Jetz war ich es, der in ein schallendes Gelächter ausbrach: &#8222;Okay, belassen wir es dabei, dass du Glas im Auge hattest. Aber ich bitte dich nur um eins."​
Ich starrte Rexxar an, er starrte mich an. &#8222;Was denn Kevin?"​
Ich: &#8222;Bitte erinnere mich daran, dass ich bei der Krankenkasse 50% Invalidität beantrage sobald wir wieder zurück sind."​
Das Lachen, auf das alle beteiligten Personen einstimmten, hallte noch lange im Urwald nach.​​


----------



## Mafloni (1. März 2012)

-ETWAS SPÄTER-


Ich: „Nein, ich will nicht! Weg! Pfui! Das ist überhaupt nicht nötig, ich schwörs!“
Rexxar: „Da meint unser Herr Doktor aber ganz was anderes!“
Ich: „Hat das Venoxis nicht schon vorher gewusst?“
Rexxar: „Nobody is perfect... und jetzt lass endlich deine Hand unten, sonst bin ich gezwungen dich zu fesseln.“
Ich senkte meine Hand. „Okay, okay, du hast gewonnen. Aber ich verstehe noch immer nicht, das dies für einen Sinn haben soll.“

Rexxar wickelte mir einen fransingen Leinenstoffverband um mein gesundes Auge: „Hast du es noch nicht gehört? Wenn ein Auge verletzt ist, soll man auch das andere verbinden, weil man sonst das verletzte Auge unter der Binde unterbewusst mitbewegt und dadurch die Verletzung nur schlimmer werden würde...“
Ich: „Und darauf wärt ihr vorher, als ihr mich verbunden habt, nicht darauf gekommen?“
Rexxar: „Wie bereits gesagt...nobody is perfect.“

Ich konnte nicht anders, als herzzerreißend weiterzujammern: „Sieh mich doch mal an. Ich bin blind wie ein Stockfisch. Mit dieser Binde über dem Kopf schau ich aus wie ein billiger Illidan-Verschnitt!“
Rexxar: „Reiß dich doch zusammen! So schlimm ist’s jetzt auch wieder nicht!“
Ich: „Und ob! Hast du eine Ahnung, wie ich mich hier in diesem Trollstadtdschungel zurecht finden soll?“
Rexxar: „Wenns weiter nichts ist... Ich weise dich.“
Ich sarkastisch: „Na großartig. Jetzt darf ich als Blinder im Kriegsgebiet quer über die Fronten torkeln. Da kann ja gar nichts mehr schief gehen!“

Rexxar überhörte bewusst meine Einwände:“ Höre zu und lerne...“


-EINIGE ZEIT SPÄTER-
-IRGENDWO IM DSCHUNGEL-


Ich: „Sind wir schon da?“
Rexxar: „Nein.“
Ich: „Sind wir schon daaaa?“
Rexxar: „NEIN!“
Ich: „Und jetzt?“
Rexxar: „Verdammt noch mal, nein! Und jetzt halte bitte einfach mal die Klappe! Nur für FÜNF Minuten!“
Wundert’s dich? Ich sehe überhaupt nichts. Ich hab das Gefühl, als würden wir bereits tagelang durch den Dschungel irren. Ich hab jegliches Zeitgefühl verloren.“
Rexxar: „Jetzt mach‘ aber mal halblang. Wir sind doch erst seit einer halben Stunde unterwegs.“
Ich: „Erst? Und wie lange sind wir etwa unterwegs?“

Rexxar schnaubte. An seiner Statt meldete sich Mar’li zu Wort: „Nur Geduld, Mann. Ein paar Minuten noch und wir sind am Tempel, Mann!“
Arlokk: „Dann können wir endlich unser neues Bräu ausprobieren. Das geht ab wie nix *Gnihihihi*“
Hemet: „Bräu?“, Hemet streckte eine Hand nach einer der Flaschen aus. Arlokk ließ seine flache Hand auf die gierig ausgestreckten Griffel des Zwerges sausen.“
Arlokk: „Nix da Mann. Das ist Mojo-Bräu. Nix für deine empfindliche Zwergen-Leber.“
Hemet: „Eine Zwergen-Leber und empfindlich? Dasch isch nischt lache. Damit einsch klar ischt. Wir Zwerge sind geeicht!“
Ein ziehender Schmerz durchzuckte meine rechte Wange. Mit einem lauten *klatsch* wurde ich nach hingen gerissen. Unsanft landete ich auf einem weichen Erdhaufen.

Ich: „Rexxar, solltest du mich nicht den Weg durch dieses Dickicht weisen, und mir nicht den erstbesten Ast mitten ins Gesicht sausen lassen?“
Ich bildete mir ein ein leises kichern durch die Menge gehen zu hören. Rexxar antwortete mir mit einem (vermutlich breiten Grinser im Gesicht): „Sorry, Kevin. Ich vergesse gerne, dass du im Moment etwas... kurzsichtig bist. –kurze Pause- übrigens... du solltest besser aufstehen...auch wenn ein Ameisenhaufen ein weicher Ort zum hinsetzen ist, muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass die Ameisen in dieser Region besonders bissig sind.“
Mit einem lauten Schrei war ich in windeseile auf den Beinen. Aber zu spät, überall fühlte ich es auf meinem Körper wuseln.

Ich: „Igitt. Tut doch irgend etwas, nehmt sie ab, nehmt sie ab!“

*schwapp* Ein plötzlicher Wasserstrahl durchtränkte mich von oben bis unten.

„Vielen Dank, grummelte ich.“Diesmal dröhnte ein schallendes Gelächter durch die Menge. Mir war hingegen gar nicht zu Lachen zumute –kurze Pause- „Wo habt ihr eigentlich auf die Schnelle den Eimer Wasser her?“

-in der Nähe hörte ich ein leises Wässerchen plätschern-

Ich: „Nein, ich will es gar nicht wissen!“
Arlokk kicherte: „Nein Mann, es ist nicht das was du denkst. Hier gurgelt nur ein kleine Quelle Mann, wo wir öfters unsere Feldflaschen auffüllen.“
Ich, noch vor Kälte zitternd: „Ihr Trolle habt Feldflaschen?“
Arlokk trocken: „Natürlich, Mann. Von unserem Pfadfinderverein, Mann!“
Ich schwieg.


-WIEDER ETWAS SPÄTER, LINKS VON MIR SPÜRE ICH EINE MAUER-
-ANGEBLICH DER TORBOGEN/EINGANG IN DEN TEMPEL VON HAKKAR-


Rexxar: „Also sind wir am Ziel?“
Jelik: „So sieht es aus Mann.“
Rexxar: „Und was sind das für Rauschschwaden, die unerlässlich aus dem Inneren herausquellen?“

Jelik trat näher heran und schnupperte vorsichtig daran: „Wohooo, das ist der Geruch von Jamaika! Echt starkes Mojo. Tut mir Leid Leute, aber gegen dieses Mojo ist kein Kraut gewachsen!“
Rexxar: „Ihr wollt aufgeben?“ Wegen etwas Rauch?“
Jelik: „Nicht nur Rauch. Der stärkste Stoff von allen! Wir würden es da drinnen nicht besonders lange aushalten.“
Rexxar: „Dann geh‘ ich rein, wenn ihr euch von ein paar Nebenschwaden abschrecken lässt. Ich geh‘ da jetzt rein und sorge für etwas Zugluft!“
Jelikk: „Ey, Thaz Dingooo, Alter! Wärst echt groovie wennst das schaffst!“

Rexxar blickte sich um – die anderen Trolle nickten nur stumm: „Groovie... bei diesen Worten machte Rexxar kehrt und stürmte in den Tempel.“
Meine Zurechtweisungen und Bedenken gingen in den Jubelschreien der Trolle unter.

-ZEHN MINUTEN SPÄTER-

Venoxis: „Mir scheint, er hat es nicht geschafft, Leute.“
Jelik: „Sieht so aus, Leute, er ist schon viel zu lange da drinnen, Mann!“
Arlokk: „So lange hält das keiner aus, Mann.“
Tekal: „Echt schade, er war ein toller Krieger...“
Hemet: „Etwasch rüde, aber im Hertschen nett...“
Mar’li: „Traurig. Ich begann gerade, ihn zu mögen...“
Ich: „Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein, oder? Wir müssen da rein und ihm helfen. Wir können doch nicht tatenlos zusehen?“

Tekal schüttelte traurig den Kopf: „Tut mir echt leid Mann, aber das können wir nicht.“
Arlokk: „Tekal hat Recht, es gäbe nur unnötig weitere Opfer.“
Mar’li: „Ich stimme Arlokk in diesem Punkt zu!“
Venoxis: „Ich bin selber Meinung wie Mar’li.“
Arlokk: „Venoxis Worten ist nichts weiteres hinzuzufügen.“

Ich blickte Hemet an. Dieser hob abwehrend die Hände: „Wasch schaust misch so an? Isch habe nischts weiteres hinzuzufügen!“

Bevor ich mir Gedanken über einen Nervenzusammenbruch machen konnte, hörte man irgend ein Schlufen aus dem Tempel, welches rasch näherzukommen schien. Kurz darauf steckte Rexxar seinen Kopf aus der Dunstwokle.“

Rexxar: „Wohooo, Ey Leute, ihr hattet Recht! Echt starkes Mojo. Da konnt ich leider nichts machen!“ 
Erschöpft lehnte sich Rexxar an die Wand und ließ sich langsam zu Boden gleiten. Zwischendurch begann er unablässig zu kichern.“

Arlokk: „Ey Kevin, dein Freund kann echt was wegstecken, kannst echt stolz auf ihn sein.“
Ich musterte die kichernde Gestalt vor mir: „Oh ja, das bin...“
Rexxar brüllte dazwischen: „Ihr hattet Recht! Es gibt ihn wirklich.“
Ich: „...bin...“
Rexxar: „Isch hab ihn mit eigenen Augen gesehen!“
Tekal: „Du hast IHN gesehen? Er ist wirklich da drinnen? Was machen Sie mit ihm?“
Ich: „...bin...“
Rexxar: „Sie halten ihn gefangen, ey! Sie wollen ihn bald dem Blutgott opfern.“
Ich: „...bin...“
Rexxar: „Er winkte mich traurig heran und flüsterte mir zu: Nur du kannst mich retten. Sag deinen troll’schen Freunden, dass ich hier bin. Sie wissen was zu tun ist. Und nun geh‘!“, Rexxar fing wieder an zu kichern: „Genau das hat er zu mir gesagt! Genau das und nix anderes!“
Ich: „...bin mir nicht mehr so sicher.“
Arlokk glupschte verwirrt: „Hast du was gesagt?“
Ich murmelte: „Neinnein, alles ok...“, insgeheim dachte ich mir jedoch: „Oh mein Gott, jetzt ist Rexxar auch noch vollkommen von der Rolle!“

Venoxis stampfte mit dem Fuß auf. Mit einem Schlag wurde es mucksmäuschenstill.

Venoxis: „Okay Leutz, ihr wisst was das heißt...let’s fetz! Ausscheren!“

Wie von der Tarantel gestochen flitzten vier der Trolle in alle Himmelsrichtungen davon. Jeder der vieren nahm Aufstellung an einer der Ecken des Tempels – lediglich bewaffnet mit einem kleinen Erste-Hilfe-Mojo-Koffer. Der Rettungskoffer für den Notfall. Der Großteil der restlichen Reagenzien blieben zu Füßen von Venoxis liegen. 

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, leitet Venoxis das Ritual, während die restlichen vier Hohepriester lediglich die Aufgabe hatten, mit der Macht der fünf Tiergötter Venoxis bei seinem Unterfangen zu unterstützen – uns jedoch riet er für den Fall der Fälle wieder in Deckung zu gehen...und Hemet Nesingwary... verdammt! Wo ist denn der verflixte Zwerg nun jetzt wieder hin?“
Ich schüttelte den Kopf. Soll er doch bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Ich persönlich werde keinen Gedanken mehr an unseren geliebten Nesingwary verschwenden...
-WIEDER ETWAS SPÄTER, DIESMAL ETWAS SÜDLICHER...-


Rexxar, inzwischen wieder etwas nüchterner: „Sooo...von hier aus sollten wir einen guten Überblick über das ganze Geschehen haben...“
ICH: „Für dich vielleicht, für mich macht dies keinen Unterschied.“
Rexxar: -kurze Pause- „Stimmt. T’schuldigung, hab wieder vergessen dass du vollkommen vermummt bist.“
Ich: „Wenn ich schon nichts sehe und Löcher in die Luft starren muss, kannst du mir wenigstens erklären, was da vor sich geht.“
Rexxar: „Alsooo. Unsere vier Trolle an den Tempelecken klatschen gerade in die Hände und beginnen ihren Kapoera-Tanz...tanzen...tanzen noch immer...halt, jetzt sind sie synchron stehen geblieben. Nun knien sie sich hin...hmmm...kramen in ihrem Koffer herum...hmmm...nehmen eine Phiole und leeren den Inhalt...hmmm...ja... jetzt tanzen sie wieder...und... *schwafel...rhabarbar...rhabarbar...rhabarbar*


-----------------------------------------------------
Hallo Tagebuch,
Aufgrund der besseren Verfständlichkeit kürze ich die nächste halbe Stunde des traditionellen Ritualtanzes einfach heraus, und setze dort an, wo es wieder interessanter wird...

Ps. Und ab morgen schreibe ich mit Kugelschreiber weiter, erneut hab ich ein Tintenfass über meinen Aufzeichnungen verschüttet.

Pps.: *lol* -.-´

Liebe Grüße
Kevin
-----------------------------------------------------


Rexxar: *schwafel, schwafel, schwafel*...und jetzt bückt sich Venoxis und kramt in seinen Taschen...kramt weiter...und weiter...und jetzt...schreit er...“

Venoxis: „Hemeeettt, was hast du getan???“

Rexxar: „Hemeeettt, was hast du getan???“
Ich: „Danke, ich hab’s gehört... und wie geht’s weiter im Text?“
Rexxar: „Venoxis verlässt gebeutet die Tanzfläche...hmmm...er kramt in einem Gebüsch rum...und zack...hat er einen kleinen Zwerg am Bein gepackt und ihn hervorgezogen...“

*klatsch, klatsch, klatsch*

Ich: „Was war das?“
Rexxar: „Venoxis hat unseren lieben Onkel Hemet ein paar Ohrfeigen verpasst...und jetzt...uiuiui... schüttelt er ihn wie am sprichwörtlichen Watschenbaum...oho...jetzt vollführt er einen gekonnten Bodyslam...zack...boah...die Schmerzen will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...Venoxis hat was drauf sag ich dir...jetzt vollführt er eine Drehung und setzt nun zu einem...einem...einem...Double Underhook Facebuster an...Kevin, das ist einfach unglaublich! Das musst du dir ansehen...hahahaaa! Der gute Hemet hat in der Tat nichts mehr zu Lachen....Venoxis entfernt sich...setzt nun an, Hemet verbal zur Schnecke zu machen...“

Venoxis: „Du wiederlicher kleiner Wurzelzwerg! Mann ey, was hast du dir dabei gedacht, ey!“
Hemet: „Wasch! Du hascht gesagt isch habe eine mickrige Tschwergenleber. Das konn’t isch nischt auf mir sitzen lassen. Bei der Ehre aller Tschwerge!!!“
Venoxis: „Aber du kannst das doch nicht persönlich nehmen und unser geheiligtes Mojo austrinken! Das war einfach so dahergesagt, um die angespannte Atmosphäre aufzulockern, Mann! Verstehst du keinen Spaß?“
Hemet: „Wenn jemand behauptet, Zwerge wären nicht trinkfescht, dann ischt das Ein Angriff auf den Stolz aller Zwerge. Hier gibt es keine Tollerantschgrenze für Spaß!“

Venoxis: „Oh, bei der geheiligten Schlange Sethiss! Hast du jetzt eine Ahnung was jetzt passieren wird?“
Hemet: „Wir besorgen neues Mojo?“
Venoxxis griff sich auf die Stirne: „Nein, Mann, nein! Viel schlimmer! Es...“

Ein langsames Klatschen ertönte. Sofort wurde jeglicher Zwist unterbrochen. An die Spitze des Tempels war eine breit gebaute und ebenso dürre Gestalt getreten. Diese war in eine weiße, für seinen Körperbau viel zu enge Stoffrobe gequetscht. Die Robe sah nicht aus, als wäre sie für Trolle maßgeschneidert worden. Und erst sein krummes Kreuz! Der Glöckner von Notre Dame ist nichts dagegen! 
Die Kapuze der Robe rutschte ihm hingegen soweit nach vor, dass er eigentlich gar nichts mehr sehen sollte.

Venoxis: „Jammal’an, endlich erhebst du erneut dein hässliches Haupt. Komm herunter, damit ich dir deine Visage polieren kann.“

Rexxar flüsterte mir zu: „Ohooo. 1:0 für Venoxis.“

Der Prophet brach in ein leises Kichern aus. Diplomatisch wie eh und je. Genauso wie früher...bevor ich von euch mit meinen Anhängern verstoßen wurde Venoxis.“

Venoxis: „Weil du wahnsinnig bist Jammal. Betest weiterhin einen Blutgott an, der einst beinahe unseren Untergang bedeutet hat!“
Jammal’an: „Ich? Verrückt???“ Er brach in ein wahnsinniges kichern aus. „Oh, nein, ich bin nicht verrückt. Ihr seit der Narr, der sein Leben im Schatten verbringen möchte!“ Er breitete seine Arme aus. „Seh dich doch mal um, Mann! Die Hakkari sind nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst! Doch Ihr, Venoxis, seit ein schwacher Häuptling, ihr seit nicht in der Lage, euren Stamm wieder zu alter Macht zu verhelfen!“
Venoxis: „Lieber ein Leben im Schatten, als der sichere Tod durch einen wahnsinnigen Gott! Ich will und werde mein Volk nicht dieser Gefahr aussetzen!“
Jammal’an: „Weil du schwach bist!“
Venoxis: „Warum ist dies eine Schwäche? Das große Zeitalter der Trolle ist seit Jahrtausenden vorbei! Sieh das doch endlich ein! Imperien kommen und vergehen. Nichts ist unendlich!“
„Jammal’an: „Weil...weil...weil...weil es nicht richtig ist! Wir waren eine Weltmacht, und wir können es wieder werden! Hakkar kann uns diese Macht erneut schenken!“ 

Jammal klatschte erneut in die Hände. Plötzlich wurden die Trolle von allen Seiten von Anhängern der Atal’ai eingekreist. Hinter uns raschelte es kurz. Als sich Rexxar umdrehte, hielt ihm ein muskulöser Berserker-Troll einen vergifteten Speer unter die Nase. Rexxar betrachtete das günlich schimmernde Gift, welches von der Speerspitze tropfte. Er schnupperte kurz daran und starrte dann wieder den Berserker an.

Rexxar: „Pürrierter Wirsingkohl! Sehr toxisch für Orks. Nicht schlecht, Jungchen, nicht schlecht...!“

Der Troll bleckte schnippisch sein mit Zahnbelag überzogenen Gebiss. Mit einem kopfnicken gab er Rexxar zu verstehen, dass es besser wäre sich in Bewegung zu setzen. Ohne zu wissen wie mir geschieht, wurde ich von Rexxar mitgeschliffen. Dicht gefolgt von Rexxars Begleitern. Kurz darauf betraten wir die Lichtung und trafen mit den anderen Hohepriestern zusammen. Der Kreis der Atal’ai hatte sich inzwischen vollständig um uns geschlossen. 
Jammal’an: „Die Trolle werden wieder auferstehen, aber ich befürchte, ohne euch!“ 
Rexxar blickte sich um: „Wo ist eigentlich Hemet schon wieder? Die Hohepriester zuckten mit ihren Schultern.“
Rexxar: „Ich verstehe...“
Jammal’an fauchte Rexxar an: „ICH rede jetzt, und sonst niemand! Hab ich mich klar ausgedrückt?“
Rexxar nickte nur stumm.
Jammal’an: „Warum wurden dem Menschen die Augen verbunden?“
Ich: „Weil...“
Rexxar rasch: „Bindehautentzündung. Sehr ansteckend. Sehr heimtückisch.“
Jammal’an verzog mitleidig das Gesicht: „Ohjeeeee. Wie schade, dass er das Ritual verpassen wird. Da entgeht dir was, sag ich dir!“
Ich grummelte: „Vielen Dank für das...Mitgefühl!“

Jammal’an machte wortlos kehrt und klatschte erneut in die Hände. Mir scheint, er habe eine Vorliebe dafür: „Jin’do! Die Fackel!“

Kurz darauf war dieser bereits zur Stelle, und drückte Jammal besagte Fackel in die Hand.“

Jammal’an: „Sehet her und staunet. Kniet nieder vor der Macht der Atal’ai. Bei diesen Worten schüpfte er die Fackel mit einer lässigen Bewegung auf einen Scheiterhaufen im Hintergrund. Knisternd ging der Holzhaufen in Flammen auf. Und ihr werdet nun Zeuge unserer grenzenlosen Macht. Möget ihr unter der Macht eurer einstigen Verbündeten zugrunde gehen. Jin’do, schaff deine gebundenen Seelen herbei!“
Jin’do räusperte sich:

Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht,
Das Ritual wurd‘ zerstört von so nem Wicht.
Jetzt steh ich hier, ich arme Tor,
und bin so klug wie nie zuvor. 
Eine Seele hab ich gefunden,
doch sind diese nun an einen Ort gebunden.


Jammal’an: „Sprich deutlicher! Wer war es? Wer hat es gewagt, das Ritual zu unterbrechen??
Der Hexxer deutete in unsere Richtung.

Dort unten stehen sie mein Herr,
Ihr Anblick betrübt mich sehr.
Leider sind sie mir entkommen,
als sie ihre gerechte Strafe sollten bekommen.


Jammal’an: „Dann liebster Jin’do, sollte Sie ein ganz besonderer Tod ereilen.

Jelik: „Sie?“
Jammal’an: „Ja, Sie!“
Jelik: „Uns?“
Jammal’an: „Nein, Sie!“
Jelik deutete auf uns: „Sie?“
Jammal’an: „Genau, Sie!“

Ich warf Jelik einen zornigen Blick zu, aber nachdem mein Gesicht völlig mit Leinen eingewickelt war, ein vollkommen sinnloses Unterfangen. Ich wusste nicht einmal, ob ich überhaupt in seine Richtung starrte.

Ich: „Und was habt ihr jetzt genau mit uns vor?“
Jammal’an: „Och, Ihr werden durch die Hände eurer Freunde gerichtet werden!“
Jammal brach in ein irres Kichern aus: „Sehet her und staunet. Erzittert vor Ehrfurcht von meiner Macht!“

Der Prophet drehte sich von uns weg Richtung Lagerfeuer: „Kompanieeee, angetreten.“
Ein lautes gleichmäßiges Fußstapfen ertönte, als eine nicht unerheblich große Trollmasse die Treppen hochgestampft kam. Die Trolle nahmen in einer Zweierreihe Am Fuße des Lagerfeuers Aufstellung.

Akrolyten: „Ja Sir, Ja Sir!”
Jammal: „Präsentieeert eure Stäbe!”

Mit einer synchronen Bewegung zogen die in schwarze Roben gehüllten Akrolyten der Atal’ai ihre Waffe vom Rücken und präsentierten diese stolz in ihrer rechten Hand.“

Jammal: „Akrolyten! Beginnt das Ritual nach Aufstellung A-37B!“

*schrapp, schrapp, schrapp* Im Gleichschritt nahmen die Trolle um das Lagerfeuer Aufstellung. Sie rammten Ihren aus Eichenholz geschnitzten Stab in den Boden und begannen ihre Kräfte auf das magisch angehauchte Lagerfeuer zu kanalisieren. Laut Rexxars Aussagen begannen sich die Flammen die Farben von grünem Höllenfeuer anzunehmen. Schwarze Rauchschwaden stoben unheilverkündend aus dem Feuer. Die Flammen schienen an Intensität zuzunehmen. Gierig lechzten sie nach neuer Nahrung. Schlimmer. Das Feuer schien immer mehr die Gestalt von einem Dämonen aus einer anderen Welt anzunehmen. Ein Flammenarm züngelte in Richtung einer der Akrolyten – ließ ihn in Flammen aufgehen. Ein Troll nach dem Anderen erlitt das gleiche Schicksal – ohne auch nur einen Schrei von sich zu geben. Wie lebende Fackeln vollführten Sie einen absurden Tanz, als die Feuersäulen immer schneller werdend das Lagerfeuer umkreisten. Zu guter Letzt glich dieses Spektakel einem brausenden Feuersturm, in dessen Zentrum ein Dämon thront, der nun begann immer mehr Gestalt anzunehmen. Langsam wurden die Umrisse einer riesigen geflügelten Schlange sichtbar.

Venoxis brüllte los, riss seine Arme in die Höhe : „Höret her meine Brüder. Am heutigen Tage wird ein furchtbares Übel diese vom Krieg geplagte Welt heimsuchen. Einer unserer mächtigsten Loa, der Rosa Elefant wurde von unseren abtrünnigen Brüdern gefangen genommen, um ihn einer Monströsität zu opfern, deren Boshaftigkeit allem dargewesenen in den Schatten stellen wird!“, er seufzte: „Doch leider, meine Brüder, ist es uns nicht möglich, dieser Gefahr einhalz zu gebieten! Unser mächtigstes Mojo, welches uns ermöglicht, unsere allerheiligsten Loa heraufzubeschwören, entschwunden – ausgetrunken von einem rachsüchtigen Zwerg! Möge er das Erste Opfer des Blutgottes werden! 
Das Ungetüm, das wir den letzten Jahrhunderte dazu benutzt haben, als Schrankmonster für unsere Kleinsten herzuhalten ist Realität geworden. Trotzdem werden wir kämpfen. Kämpfen und dabei untergehen. Aber vorher werden wir dem Blutgott noch eins lehren: Furcht! Eine Furcht davor, zu was wir Trolle fähig sind!“

Großes Schweigen. Kein Jubeln, gar nichts. Von der Vorstellung, heute das Zeitliche zu segnen schien wohl keiner der anwesenden Trollpriester begeistert zu sein...

Eine Stimme erbebte: „Eine herzzerreißende Ansprache, aber euer Wiederstand bingt euch gar nichts. Wie ihr mit Sicherheit feststellen werdet, wird euch eure mickrige Trollmagie nichts nützen...

Trolle: „Hakkar! Er ist zurückgekehrt!“
Hakkar: „Ohhh ja... ich bin zurück. Und jetzt verneigt euch! Verneigt euch vor eurem Gott!“

Alle anwesenden Atal’ai-Mitgliedern kamen unverzüglich dieser Bitte nach.
Hakkar: „Ihr habt mich beschworen, weil Ihr erneut meine Dienste benötigt. Gehe ich Recht der Annahme, dass es um die Selbe alte Leier wie eh und je geht?“
Jammal stotterte: „Ahhh...ja. Bitte hilf uns dabei, wieder eine mächtige Trollnation wie früher zu werden!“
Hakkar: „Ha! Ich wusste es! Bin ich gut oder bin ich gut?“

-Schweigen-

Hakkar: „Wie dem auch sei: ich helfe euch, unter einer Bedienung...“
Jammal: „Blut?“
Hakkar: „Himmelkreuznochmal! Du sollst mich nicht unterbrechen! Ja, ich fordere Opfer. Er blickte sich um: Schreiber! Ich brauche einen Schreiber!“

Ein Troll näherte sich zaghaft: „Hier Herr!“
Hakkar: „Hier! Nimm diese beiden Steintafeln und graviere da die Bedienungen ein, die ich dir gleich diktieren werde. Heißen soll es: DIE 20 GEBOTE! Bist du bereit? Dann lasst uns loslegen!“


-------------------------------------------------------
Welcher unter euch dem Blutgott ein Opfer tun will, der tue es von dem Vieh, von Rindern und Schafen.

1. Will er ein Brandopfer tun, so opfere er es auf dem Altar des Tempels, daß es dem Blutgott angenehm sei.

2. und lege seine Hand auf des Brandopfers Haupt, so wird es angenehm sein und ihn versöhnen.

3. Und soll das Opfer schlachten vor dem Blutgott; und die Priester, Atal'ais Söhne, sollen das Blut herzubringen und auf den Altar umher sprengen, der vor der Tür der Hütte des Tempels ist.

4. Und man soll dem Brandopfer die Haut abziehen; und es soll in Stücke zerhauen werden.

5. Und die Söhne Atal'ais, des Priesters, sollen ein Feuer auf den Altar machen und Holz oben drauf legen;

6. Und sollen die Stücke, nämlich den Kopf und das Fett, auf das Holz legen, das auf dem Feuer auf dem Altar liegt.

7. Das Eingeweide aber und die Schenkel soll man mit Wasser waschen, und der Priester soll das alles anzünden auf dem Altar zum Brandopfer. Das ist ein Feuer zum süßen Geruch für den Blutgott.

8. Wenn eine Seele dem Blutgott ein Speisopfer tun will, so soll es von Semmelmehl sein; und soll Öl drauf gießen und Weihrauch drauf legen...

9. und also bringen zu den Priestern, Atal'ais Söhnen. Da soll der Priester seine Hand voll nehmen von demselben Semmelmehl und Öl samt dem ganzen Weihrauch anzünden zum Gedächtnis auf dem Altar. Das ist ein Feuer zum süßen Geruch des Blutgotts.

10. Das Übrige aber vom Speisopfer soll Atal'ais und seiner Söhne sein. Das soll das Allerheiligste sein von den Feuern des Blutgotts.

11. Will er aber kein Speisopfer tun vom Gebackenen im Ofen, so nehme er Kuchen von Semmelmehl ungesäuert mit Öl gemenget, und ungesäuerte Fladen, mit Öl bestrichen.

12. Ist aber dein Speisopfer etwas vom Gebackenen in der Pfanne, so soll's von ungesäuertem Semmelmehl, mit Öl gemenget, sein.

13. Und sollst es in Stücke zerteilen und Öl drauf gießen, so ist's ein Speisopfer.

14. Ist aber dein Speisopfer etwas auf dem Rost geröstet, so sollst du es von Semmelmehl mit Öl machen.

15. Und sollst das Speisopfer, das du von solcherlei machen willst dem Blutgott, zu dem Priester bringen; der soll's zu dem Altar bringen...

16. und desselben Speisopfer heben zum Gedächtnis und anzünden auf dem Altar. Das ist ein Feuer zum süßen Geruch des Blutgotts.

17. Das Übrige aber soll Atal'ais und seiner Söhne sein. Das soll das Allerheiligste sein von den Feuern des Blutgotts.

18. Alle Speisopfer, die ihr dem Blutgott opfern wollt, sollt ihr ohne Sauerteig machen; denn kein Sauerteig noch Honig soll darunter dem Blutgott zum Feuer angezündet werden.

19. Aber zum Erstling sollt ihr sie dem Blutgott bringen; aber auf keinen Altar sollen sie kommen zum süßen Geruch.

20. Alle deine Speisopfer sollst du salzen, und dein Speisopfer soll nimmer ohne Salz des Bundes deines Gottes sein.

Das ist das Schuldopfer, das er dem Blutgott darbringen soll.
-------------------------------------------------------

Hakkar: „Alles klar soweit? Guuuut. Jetzt wo wir die Bedienungen ausgehandelt haben...wo waren wir stehen geblieben? Ach ja, wie haben hier ein paar abtrünnige Trolle, die sich meinem Willen wiedersetzen wollen. Na das haben wir gleich.“

*blink*

Hakkar: „Sooo, das wäre erledigt.“
Rexxar blickte sich um: „Ähhh. Und was ist jetzt anders als sonst?“

Venoxis: „Lang lebe der Blutgott.“ 
Jeklik: „Ich stehe zu Diensten, Herr!“
Mar’li: „Ey Mann, ich ebenso!“
Tekal: „Wann gibt’s was zu essen?“
Arlokk: „Hey Hakkar! Ich bin dein Mann!“

Rexxar: „Ohhh... ich verstehe...“

Würde eine geflügelte Schlange grinsen können... 

(was aber vermutlich nicht der Fall ist, auch wenn noch nicht das Grinsverhalten von geflügelten Schlangen erforscht wurde. Generell ist mir nichts bekannt, dass es überhaupt geflügelte Schlangen geben soll. Nein! Windnattern zählen nicht! Windnattern sind Eidechsen, keine Schlangen! Auch wenn der Name irreleitend ist!“)

...hätte es Hakkar vermutlich getan: „Ohhh ja. Eure Freunde sind jetzt meine willenlose Sklaven. Sie sind lebendiger nützlicher als tot. Außerdem müsste es mit ihrer Hilfe leicht fallen, ihre Schutzgötter unter Gewalt zu bringen.“ Er lachte diabolisch.

Rexxar trocken: „Schön für dich. Hat mir gefreut. Dürfen wir jetzt gehen?“
Hakkar: „Hmmm... warum eigentlich nicht... ich hab nur einen Pakt mit den Trollen und ihr seid für mich nicht von Belang...“

Jammal flüsterte Hakkar irgend etwas zu.

Hakkar: „...aber wenn ich es mir Recht überlege...es wäre um einiges sicherer, und in gewisser Weise auch spaßiger euch einfach zu töten...hmmm Jammal...was sagt ihr...ein Kampf auf Leben oder Tod mit unseren neuen Trollverbündeten? Ist zwar ein sehr einseitiger Kampf, aber was solls. Den Spaß will ich um nichts in der Welt verpassen.“, er drehte sich Jammal um, „Und IHR Jammal, bereitet die Opferung des rosa Elefanten vor. Nur durch seine Opferung wird es mir möglich sein, meine Macht über ganz Azeroth auszubreiten!“

Plötzlich ging alles sehr schnell. Unsere einstigen Trollfreunde, jetzt sabbernde schief grinsende halbintelligente Trollsklaven haben uns eingekreist und kommen langsam näher. In ihren Augen zeichnete sich die pure Mordlust ab. Rexxar war ein paar Schritte zurückgewissen und hatte bereits seine Äxte gezückt. Der Boden begann zu vibrieren. Von der Tempelfassade lösten sich einzelne Steinfragmente, die teils ein paar Zentimeter von uns entfernt auf dem Boden aufschlugen. Es schien mir, als bräche erneut die Hölle auf Erden aus. Was ich so hören konnte, ergriffen einige Trolle panisch die Flucht. Manche stießen unverständliche Flüche aus, andere stammelten in gebrochenen Sätzen „Er ist Frei“, „rettet euch!“, „wir sind verloren“ bis hin zu „tut doch was, fangt ihn!“

Ich spürte wie ich plötzlich von irgend etwas gepackt und in die Höhe gerissen wurde. Danach spürte ich nur mehr, wie ich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf unwegsamen Gelände durch den Urwald „geschliffen wurde. Entsetzt schrie ich auf. Eine bekannte Stimme versuchte mich zu beruhigen: „Nur keine Angscht, esch ischt alles in Ordnung!“

Zu behaupten, ich wäre überrascht, wäre haushoch untertrieben. Jetzt Hemets Stimme zu vernehmen, wäre das Letzte, was ich erwartet hatte!“

Weiter setzte er fort: „Er wird unsch beschützen...uns retten. Hab einfasch Vertrauen!“
Ich: „Er?“
Hemet: „Isch sag‘ nur eins. Es gibt ihn wirklisch!“
Ich seufzte: „Nicht diese alte Leier schon wieder!“
Rexxar: „Wenn du es nicht, glaubst, dann schau selbst nach!“
Ich seufzte: „Würd ich ja gerne, nur leider hab ich grad keine Hand frei! Ich fühle mich wie gefesselt!“
Hemet grinste: „Vom Rüssel fest umschlungen!“

Im Hintergrund hörte ich Hakkar lautstark jammern: Fast so, als hätte man einem wahnsinnigen Diktator mit einem Schlag seine gesamte Macht genommen.

Und ich? Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten. Und mich durchrütteln und schütteln zu lassen...und...und...und.

Einige Zeit später, weit entfernt von unserem letzten Standort. Hakkar fluchte noch immer lautstark. Aber seine Stimme war nur noch ein Flüstern am Horizont. 

Ich: „Verdammt, ich krieg ihn nicht ab! Rexx, hilf mir doch mal.“
Rexxar: „Du weißt, dass dies keine gute Idee ist. Denk an dein verletztes Auge!“
Ich: „Ist mir egal! Ich will diesen ominösen rosa Elefanten jetzt mit eigenen Augen sehen!“

Rexxar seufte. Mit einem Ruck hatte er die Leinenfetzen auf meinem gesunden Auge heruntergerissen. Ich blinzelte. Einige Zeit sah ich gar nichts – und dabei blieb es auch. Vor mir zeichnete sich eine idyllische Landschaft ab – typischer Urwald halt. Links von mir Rexxar, rechts von mir Hemet.
Ich: „Und wo ist dieser ominöse Elefant jetzt?“
Rexxar deutete nach hinten: „Er ist bereits wieder verschwunden.“

Ich drehte mich um. Ich bildete mir ein am Ende der Lichtung ein rascheln im Gestrüpp festgestellt zu haben. Aber mit Sicherheit kann ich dies nicht sagen.

Ich zuckte mit den Schultern: „Ich bleib dabei. Einen sprechenden rosa Elefanten gibt es nicht! Selbst wenn es ihn geben würde: wurde der nicht von den Trollen geopfert?“

Rexxar klopfte auf Hemets Schultern: „In der Tat, das hätten sie, hätte nicht unser Hem‘ nicht eingegriffen!“

Hemet: „Ohhh ja, isch hab ihn befreit. War überhaupt kein Ding. Da drinnen herrschte gutes Mojo. Ein wahnsinns Stoff sag isch euch. Die Wachen waren so benebelt von dem Zeuch, dass sie gar nicht mitbekommen haben, dass isch den rosa Elefanten befreie. Daraufhin hat er mir die Hand geschüttelt und gemeinsam sind wir in die Freiheit entritten.“

Ich: „Die Hand geschüttelt? Klingt das nicht etwas lächerlich und unlogisch?“
Hemet: „Ach wasch, was ist auf dieser Welt denn nicht unlogisch?
Ich: „Und wie kommt es, dass dir dieses „Mojo“ nichts angetan hat?“
Hemet: „Wie gesagt. Wir Zschwerge sind geeicht. Das Mojo war nichts im Vergleich zu unserem Dunkeleisenbier. Dasch geht ab, sag isch euch!“

Ich fühlte mich so hilflos. Ich muss eingestehen, dass uns irgendetwas gerettet hat, aber in mir sträubt sich alles dagegen, dass uns irgend ein Hirngespinst das Leben gerettet hat. 

Ich versuchte vom Thema abzulenken: „Was unsere Bezahlung anbelangt...“
Hemet: „Vergesst es! Ausgemacht waren 100 Gold bei Gefangennahme. Und habt ihr ihn gefangen? Nö!“
Ich: „Er ist vor euch gestanden! Warum habt ihr es nicht getan?“

Rexxar: „Ähhh...er hat uns gerettet...“
Hemet: „...weil esch das weiseste Wesen ist, das man sich erträumen kann!“
Rexxar: „...weil es einzigartig ist...“
Hemet: „...Es hat einen kräftigen Händedruck...“
Rexxar: „...und einen markanten Schnurrbart...“

Hemet und Rexxar starrten hielten inne, starrten sich an, und stimmten gemeinsam in ein schallendes Gelächter ein.

Ich: „Das ist jetzt ein Scherz oder?“

Die Beiden zuckten mit den Schultern: „Wer weiß Kevin, wer weiß...“

Ich seufzte: „Elefant hin oder her... bei diesem Abenteuer haben wir nichts gewonnen, nur sehr viel Zeit verloren. Und an unserer Situation hat sich nichts geändert. Im Gegenteil. Durch unsere Schuld haben wir ein vergangenes Übel entfesselt, welches, wenn es könnte, ganz Azeroth zerstören würde.
Rexxar: „Vergiss nicht, dass es nicht unsere Schuld war. Vergiss nicht, dass es Hemet war, der das heiige Mojo in seinem Suff ausgetrunken hat.“ 
Hemet: „Na und? Isch wurde beleidigt. Ich und ne kleine Leber *pfff*. Das konnt ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Vergesst nicht, dass Hakkar durch die Befreiung des Elefanten jetzt in seiner geschwächten Form an Azeroth gebunden ist. Weitere Helden werden kommen und diese Welt nun endgültig von diesem Übel befreien.“

Ich: „Und was machen wir jetzt? Wir sind nach wie vor hier im Urwald gestrandet.
Rexxar sog die Luft ein: „jetzt, lieber Kevin, jetzt machen wir Beide einen Abstecher nach Beutebucht. Dort verkehrt ein Schiff nach Ratschet in Kalimdor. Dort liegt unser Ziel!“


----------



## DamnedFreak (8. März 2012)

danke,

wie immer bin ihc gespannt auf die fortsetzung!


----------



## Elroth (3. April 2012)

Ich bin dir immer noch treu !  

Vielen Dank für diese Geschichte :-) 

Auch ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung. Ich hoffe, sie folgt bald


----------



## Elroth (23. September 2014)

Ich bin nach 3 Jahren immer noch treu ! Schade, dass es hier nicht weiter gegangen ist


----------



## Mafloni (11. Mai 2016)

Tut mir echt leid Elroth, ich bin i wirklich dankbar dass du mir so lange die Treue gehalten hast. Leider hat es in meinem Leben Änderungen gegeben die es mir nicht möglich machten, viel Zeit in neue Geschichten zu investieren. Solltest du diesen Beitrag je lesen dann sei versichert, dass ich das Projekt nie wirklich aufgegeben habe. Jedoch wird eine Fortsetzung noch mindestens ein-zwei Jahr warten müssen. Ich studiere im Moment und dies nimmt sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch. Außerdem muss ich eingestehen dass ich schon sehr lange von WoW weg bin und mich erst wieder in die Materie einlesen muss um den bisher üblichen Canon einhalten zu können - was aber keine Ausrede sein darf! Mein Plan sieht vor zumindest dieses Buch noch fertigzuschreiben aber mehr als Ideen und Zitate sammeln war bisher nicht drinnen. Tut mir echt leid.

wenn du mir ein PN hinterlässt kann ich dich gern auch außerhalb dieses Forums informieren wenn es Neuigkeiten geben soll - damit du nicht vergebens wartest...


----------



## Mafloni (11. Mai 2016)

Ein weiterer Grund weshalb ich so sehr mit einer Fortsetzung hadere ist einfach die Tatsache, dass ab nun die künstlerische Freiheit sehr eingeschränkt ist, da ab nun mit "die Gründung von Durotar" die wir aus Warcraft 3 kennen der Erzählstrang sehr eingeschränkt wird, da hier nun Rexxar als Hauptcharakter auftritt. Da ich sehr darauf erpicht bin, keine Geschichtsverdrehungen zu schreiben macht die Sache noch komplizierter. Im Grunde handelt es sich ab nun um eine Aneinanderknüpfung von Quests wie "säubere die Höhle" und "Töte die Harpye" die laut Canon stattgefunden haben, das aber in geschriebener Form bisher nicht befriedigend rüberzubringen ist - außer man streckt die Geschichte ungemein um mit dem Geschichtsstoff ein drittes Buch zu schreiben - was an sich keine Absicht von mir war. Eigentlich sollte sich jedes zukünftige "Buch" um eine Erweiterung von WoW handeln (Wobei ich für WOW Klassik schon eine Möglichkeit gefunden habe, die losen Geschichtsstränge miteinander zu verbinden)

SPOILER zu WoW Klassik (Kevin Braun Band 3):
Durch seine Taten bei der Gründung von Durotar ist Kevin nun endgültig zur Legende geworden. Als er in einem Interview erwähnte, er sei "Abenteurer" haben sich plötzlich viele Möchtegernhelden mit klingenden Namen wie der Frostmagier "Savon" mit seinem Wasserelementar "Liquide" (weshalb er entgegen seinen Verständnis immer veräppelt wird - zusammengesetzt heißt das so viel wie "Flüssigseife" *höhö*) oder der einfältige Schurke EpicRoxxor aufgemacht in Kevins Fußstapfen zu treten. Außerdem gibt es ein Paladin-Dreiergespann, einen stummen Jäger, einen Hexer der über drei Ecken mit Guldan verwandt ist und und und... Kevin, der hier Profit wittert,  kommt deshalb auf die Idee, eine "Abenteurerschule" zu gründen um den "Abenteurern" zu zeigen wie man ein richtiger Held wird....

 

Kevin wird dabei aber der Hauptheld bleiben - auch wenn mir bisher noch nicht ganz klar ist wie dieser Spagat zu bewerkstelligen ist. Und die Möchtegernhelden werden die gleichen bleiben (max je ein Held pro Spezialisierung, was an sich eh schon viel zu viel ist. Vermutlich werden viele nur als Nebencharaktere auftreten. Und da Rexxar, Illidan und Arthas andersweilig beschäftigt sind, wird Kevins ein/zwei fixe "Möchtegernhelden" als Partner zur Seite gestellt bekommen). Nichtsdestrotrotz wird es Großteils um existierende Charaktere aus WoW handeln. Und die Möchtegernhelden bleiben die einzigen Neukreationen. Ach ja, der Goblin "Armin Armab" der seinen Verdienst als Sanitäter bei der "Schlacht um Hyjal" gemacht hat feiert ebenso wieder sein Debut.

 

Die größte Änderung hierbei ist, wie euch wahrscheinlich auffällt, dass als mehr oder weniger Hauptcharaktere erstmals "fantasiehelden" eingeführt werden welche als repräsentation der Millionen von "Helden" auf Azeroth unterwegs sein werden um mehr oder weniger epische Abenteuer zu erledigen. Und diese Quests beginnen zumeist ganz einfach wie frische Socken für den frischgebackenen Kriegshäuptling Pfrall (oder wie er heißt) zu besorgen - was in einem neu besiedelten Land gar nicht so einfach ist....


----------



## Elroth (28. Juli 2016)

Habe dir geantwortet


----------



## Mafloni (18. August 2016)

Kapitel 9 - Ein kleiner Gefallen

--------------------------------

 

Nach einiger Wanderzeit gen Süden machten wir es uns gegenüber einer Arena gemütlich, welches damals einem halbkreisförmigen Amphitheater gleich in eine Richtung geöffnet war. So hatten wir einen netten Einblick in das Geschehen bei dem ein paar Raufbolde versuchten, eine unscheinbare Truhe in der Mitte der Arena zu öffnen. Die Belohnung ist eine spezielle blecherne Anstecknadel ohne nennenswerten Wert, die man anheften konnte um so seine Überlegenheit demonstrieren zu können. Da dieses Event alle paar Stunden stattfindet kann es natürlich auch sein, dass man auch alleine in der Arena steht. In diesem Fall fällt das Plündern natürlich leicht &#8211; protzen kann man mit der Anstecknadel dafür genauso gut. Während unserer Anwesenheit war glücklicherweise Ersteres der Fall.

 

ICH: "Einfach köstlich. Hast du gesehen wie der Ork dem Troll von hinten einen Topf übergestülpt und ihm die überstehenden Haare abgeschnitten hat? Aber der Goblin ist auch nicht ohne. Der hat dem Ork in die Wade gebissen. Ja, wenn man drei Äpfel groß ist, muss man alles einsetzen was einem die Natur gegeben hat."

 

REXXAR: "Haha, wie wahr. Einfach unverständlich wie man sich wegen so einem nichtssagenden Abzeichen so ins Zeug legen kann. Was macht man damit? An die Brust heften um zu zeigen hey-seht-mich-an? Naja, die Einheimischen haben hier im Schlingendorntal außer der Gurubashi-Arena wohl sonst nicht sonderlich viel was man sonst unternehmen könnte."

 

ICH: "Keine Ahnung, was für einen Teufel die reitet. Aber wenns auf der Welt nicht ein paar Deppen geben würde, wäre das Leben ja langweilig...übrigens. Das Grillhähnchen das du gefangen hast ist sehr lecker. Wo hast du das her?"

 

REXXAR: "Das ist eine Hyazinthara. Die zu fangen war keine Hexerei. Mit dem blauen Federkleid leuchtet die im Dickicht wie eine Kristbaumkugel. Ein Wunder, dass die noch nicht ausgestorben sind."

 

ICH: "Mit den Federn kann man sicher gut Fliegen für den wöchentlichen Angelwettbewerb bauen. Hab&#8216; aber überhaupt kein Interesse daran teilzunehmen. Wir wissen schon so wie der Angelwettbewerb ausgehen würde. Ich halt&#8216; eine Kaffeebohne ins Wasser und die Biester beißen wie verrückt. Zu guter Letzt werden wir wegen Doping noch disqualifiziert. Nein, danke. Außerdem... für was brauch&#8216; ich eine verchromte Angelrute?"

 

REXXAR: "Laut Gewinnbeschreibung fischt es sich damit leichter. Keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll. So wie ich das sehe, ist das ein weiter Trick um den Leichtgläubigen unter uns saftige Startgebühren aus der Tasche zu ziehen."

 

ICH: "Seh ich genauso - brechen wir auf?"

 

Mit einem Ruck stießen wir uns vom Boden ab. Während Rexxar das provisorische Lagerfeuer austrat, begann ich damit unser Gepäck an Misha festzuzurren. Misha knurrte verächtlich.

 

REXXAR: "Kevin, was denkst du wohl was du hier machst? Spinnst du?"

 

ICH: "Warum? Der Grizzly ist doch ein toller Ersatz für einen Packochsen. Das Vieh frisst zwar wie ein Mähdrescher aber besonders viel in die Gruppe eingebracht hat sie sich während unserer Reise noch nicht. Wird Zeit, dass sie auch mal was arbeitet."

 

Hinter mir begann etwas zu kichern.

 

ICH: "Leokk, du bist der Nächste."

 

Das Kichern verstummte.

 

REXXAR: "Hast du vergessen, dass du Dank Misha den Wettbewerb gegen den Gnom im Dämmerwald gewonnen hast, als du Misha an die Kaffeemühle gebunden und wie einen Esel in Kreis laufen hast lassen?"

 

ICH: "Ach, das eine Mal..."

REXXAR: "Das waren acht Stunden!"

ICH: "Ja...und?"

REXXAR: "Und in Zul'Gurub hat sie uns gegen den wahnsinnigen Trollhexer verteidigt. Ist das etwas nichts?"

ICH: "Nun ja, also..."

REXXAR: "Und hat sie dich nicht kürzlich bis hierher getragen als du wegen deinem verletzten Auge handlungsunfähig warst? Der Gurt kommt runter. Trag dein Gepäck gefälligst selbst!"

 

Mürrisch grummelte ich etwas vor mich hin aber ich will mich nicht widersetzen. Wenn Rexxar auf stur schaltet kann man nix mehr machen."

 

Ein Flattern ertönte aus der Ferne, welches langsam näherkommt. Gurrend ließ sich die fette Schleiereule Geisterschwinge auf Rexxars Arm nieder. Rexxar zwitscherte ihr was zu. Geisterschwinge gurrte gelassen zurück. Zufrieden tätschelte Rexxar die Eule, zog einen saftigen Hühnerflügel aus seinem Vorratsbeutel und warf ihn der Eule zu. Freudig schmatzend und geifernd machte sie sich darüber her.

 

ICH: "Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man die Eule wirklich mit ihresgleichen füttern sollte..."

REXXAR: "Ach was, etwas Fleisch hat noch niemandem geschadet." 

ICH: "Ach, und wenn man dir einen Orkhaxen zum Essen anbieten würde, würdest du ihn auch essen?"

 

Rexxar überlegte kurz, dann fuhr ihm ein Schauder über den Rücken. Natürlich tat er so als würde er die Aussage ignorieren. Aber tief im Innersten war er eindeutig am überlegen ob seine Fütterungstechnik wirklich so weise ist. Schließlich antwortete er.

 

REXXAR: "Geisterschwinge hat die Umgebung ausgekundschaftet. Beutebucht ist nicht mehr weit. Etwa einen halben Tagesmarsch von hier weiter im Süden. Wenn wir uns beeilen, sind wir dort bevor es dunkel wird. Ich freue mich schon darauf, wieder in einem weichen Bett zu schlafen..."

ICH: "Oh schön, heißt das, du bezahlst? Wir haben kein Geld, weißt du noch?"

 

Rexxar schnaubte, erwiederte aber nichts. Schweigend setzten wir uns in Bewegung.

 

REXXAR: "Wenn's schon nichts wird mit einem Nachtlager, dann können wir uns ja genauso gut gleich nach Kalimdor absetzen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollten wir rechtzeitig eintreffen, um mit der "launischen Minna" überzusetzen."

ICH: " Eine Verwandte von dir?"

REXXAR: "Ein Schiff."

ICH: "Wie gesagt, wir haben kein Geld."

REXXAR: "Ach du wirst sehen, das wird ganz einfach."

 

-viel später an Bord der Launischen Minna-

 

FEDERDINGS: "Aber natürlich dürft ihr umsonst an Bord. Wir sind ein Wohlfahrtsverein. Kommt herein, legt die Füße hoch und lasst euch bedienen."

REXXAR: "Das ist ja nett, dankeschön."

 

Rexxar setzte sich in Bewegung.

 

FEDERDINGS: "Nicht so schnell!" Federdings blockierte Rexxar den Weg. "So Spezialisten wie euch hab&#8216; ich gern. Ihr kommt nicht an Bord, nur über meine Leiche!"

 

Ich zog die Luft zwischen den Lippen ein, wohlwissend was nun passiert: "Ohje, ich hab ein Deja-vu-Erlebnis..."

 

Gesagt, getan. Nachdem Rexxar sein ganzes Vokabular an Ork-Beleidigungen präsentiert hatte, grinste der Goblin dibolisch und klatschte wortlos in die Hände. Praktisch im selben Augenblick bauten sich links und rechts von uns zwei Hobgoblins auf, die uns am Hosenbund packten und mit spielerischer Leichtigkeit im hohen Bogen von Bord beförderten. Stöhnend krümmten wir uns am Boden. Federdings rief und noch nach: "Falls ihr es euch doch anders überlegt wirds besonders teuer. Hundert Gold oder ihr könnt die Überfahrt vergessen."

 

ICH: "Bingo. Deja-vu ist eingetroffen!" Ich warf Rexxar einen giftigen Blick zu.

REXXAR: "Was? Woher sollte ich wissen, dass das Schiff vom Dampdruckkartell betrieben wird?"

 

ICH: "Darum geht&#8216;s doch gar nicht (außerdem wird das Schiff nicht von besagtem Kartell betrieben). Sondern dass du offensichtlich aus deinen Fehlern nicht lernen kannst! Hast du schon vergessen, dass uns erst kürzlich im Lager Grom'gol ähnliches widerfahren ist? Sieh's doch endlich ein. Wir kommen nie umsonst nach Kalimdor!"

REXXAR: "Und wenn wir uns klammheimlich an Bord schleichen?"

FEDERDINGS: "Das hab ich gehört! Zweihundert Gold!"

 

Ich vergrub mein Gesicht in meinen Händen. Lese schluchzte ich vor mich hin.

 

REXXAR: "Sieh mal Kevin, das schaffen wir schon. Zufällig gibts hier so eine Art Jobbörse in der Nähe. Da ist sicher ein gut bezahlter Auftrag dabei der voll und ganz unseren Fähigkeiten entspricht."

 

 

-etwas später im besagten "Arbeitsmarkt"-

 

 

ICH: "Von wegen Jobbörse. Das hier ist eine zugepflasterte Wand voller Steckbriefe. Ich glaub kaum, dass wir als Auftragskiller eine gute Figur machen..."

REXXAR: "Sieh dir doch die Steckbriefe zuerst an bevor du ein Urteil fällst."

 

Irritiert blickte ich ihn an. Dann ließ ich einen ersten Blick über die Steckbriefe wandern.

 

<<GESUCHT: Mogh der Tote - Hexendoktor der Schädelspalter - Tot - HOHE BELOHNUNG>>

<<GESUCHT: Roloch - Oger - extrem gefährlich - tot oder lebendig - HOHE BELOHNUNG>>

<<GESUCHT: Gluckser - Murlock - gesucht wegen Sittendelikt - Belohnung: roter Umhang>>

<<GESUCHT: Pogeyan - Tiger - lauert bevorzugt unbescholtenen Wanderern auf - Belohnung: Tigerfell>>

 

ICH sarkastisch: "Du hast Recht, da ist für jeden Geschmack das Richtige dabei..."

REXXAR: "Schau&#8216; etwas weiter rechts."

 

Ich verdrehte die Augen, wagte aber dann einen weiteren Blick. Er hat Recht, es gibt in der Tat noch andere Aufträge. Hier ist ein Steckbrief von einem gewissen Deeg, der jemanden sucht, der ihm 15 Beutel Schnupftaback von den Blutsegelbukanieren besorgt die ihm das Zeug gestohlen haben - Belohnung: 35 Silber. Ha! Für den ganzen Aufwand eindeutig unterbezahlt. Und hier: ein gewisser Sassy Hartzang will sechs Stück Akirischilfrohr für 25 Silber! 

 

ICH: "So wird das ja nie was. Bis wir genug Geld zusammenhaben sind wir alt und grau!"

 

Ich suchte weiter. Plötzlich blieb mein Blick an einem Steckbrief hängen. Ich spürte wie sich ein Kloß in meinem Hals bildete und sich meine Hände zu Fäusten ballten. 

 

<<GESUCHT: Die Grünen Hügeln des Schlingendorntals - isch habe mein Lebenswerk bei einer banalen Wette verloren und hätte das gern wieder zurück - mehr Infos bei Hemet Nesingwary - Belohnung: zwei Tickets für die "Launische Minna". Ich stupste Rexxar in die Rippen und deutete stumm auf den Steckbrief. Seine Reaktion war ähnlich. Er bebte am ganzen Körper.

 

REXXAR: "Ich bring ihn um."

ICH: "Ja..."

REXXAR: "Wie stellen wirs an?"

ICH: "Wir ersäufen ihn in seinem eigenen Schnaps"

REXXAR: "Gute Idee, machen wir uns auf den Weg?"

ICH: "Okay..."

 

 

-zwei Tage später zurück im Lager von Nesingwary-​ 

 

REXXAR: "Du versoffene Amphore! Bleib stehen und kämpfe wie ein Mann!"

 

Würden ich innerlich nicht vor Wut kochen, würde ich in schallendes Gelächter ausbrechen. Die Situation war einfach nur urkomisch. Rexxar jagte hinter dem Zwerg her als würde er versuchen ein verschrecktes Frettchen zu fangen. Der Zwerg legte hingegen ein Tempo hin, der einen Marathonläufer erbleichen lassen könnte."

 

NESINGWARY: "Isch denk' ja nischt dran. Dasch kommt meiner Gesundheit nicht besonders zugute."

 

Im selben Augenblick huschte er zwischen zwei Stapel Kisten durch. 

 

REXXAR: "Ha, das war dein letzter Fehler!" 

 

Mit unmenschlicher Kraft stemmte der Ork die Truhen kistenweise. Dann sah ich nur mehr wie er nach hinten griff und irgendetwas zu packen bekam. Mit spielerischer Leichtigkeit zog er den Zwerg in die Höhe. Hemet trat und boxte in alle Richtungen doch vergebens. Im Vergleich zu Rexxars Arm war Hemets Reichweite begrenzt. Rexxar grinste teuflisch. Hemet erbleichte. Mit einem Ruck hatte er den Zwerg an seinen Hosenträger an einer losen Zeltstange aufgehängt. Der Widerstand des Zwergs erschlaffte. Rexxar verschränkte die Arme und betrachtete stolz sein Werk. Er wippte seinen Kopf von einer Schulter zur anderen.

 

REXXAR: "Nun? Du wusstest dass wir Geld brauchen. Warum hast du uns das nicht mitgeteilt als die Jagd nach dem rosa Eletfanten gescheitert ist?"

NESINGWARY: "Aber ihr seid doch ein Kaffeebrauer und ein Bestienmeister! Der Auftrag ist nicht für euch!" - seine Stimme klang mit einem Schlag nüchtern.

ICH: "Warum? Was ist so schwer daran, ein Buch zu besorgen?"

NESINGWARY: "Versteht es nicht falsch! Ich hab vollstes Vertrauen in eure Fähigkeiten. Aber das hier geht über eure Fähigkeiten hinaus!"

ICH: "Wir haben einen alten Gott überlebt. Was soll da gefährlicher sein?"

 

Nesingwary schuckte: "Sieh mal Kevin, ich hab die Wette gegen Käpt'n Kielhol verloren. Glaubt mir, sich mit dem anzulegen kann weitreichende Auswirkungen auf euer Leib und Leben haben! In die Gefahr wollte ich euch nicht bringen! Wisst ihr, wer dieser Käpt'n Kielhol überhaupt ist?"

 

Ich tauschte mit Rexxar einen Blick aus. Er zuckte die Schultern.

 

NESINGWARY: "Kielhol ist der Anführer der Blutsegelbukaniere hier am Schlingendornkap. Er ist ein Piratenkapitän. Und seid mir nicht böse aber ich kenne euch inzwischen gut genug. Wenn ihr eins nicht besitzt, dann diplomatisches Feingefühl."

 

Rexxar warf mir einen Blick zu. Ich nickte. Mit einem Ruck setzte der Ork den Zwerg wieder auf dem Boden ab. Seine Stimme hatte wieder den altbekannten Ton angenommen.

 

NESINGWARY: "Isch hoff ihr seid mir nischt mehr pö...pö...böse *hicks*."

 

Rexxar warf mir einen verwirrten Blick zu. Ich zuckte nur die Schultern.

 

ICH: "Und dieser Kielhol hat dein Buch? Um was ging es überhaupt in dieser Wette?"

NESINGWARY: "Isch wäre froh, dasch nischt vertiefen zu müssen..."

ICH: "Ok, nicht so schlimm. Wir nehmen den Auftrag an!"

 

Nesingwary, wieder nüchtern: "Habt ihr mir überhaupt zugehört? Der Auftrag ist nichts für euch! Wollt ihr eine ganze Piratenflotte als Feind haben?" - kurze Pause - "Seid ihr euch sicher?"

 

ICH: "Absolut, halt die Tickets bereit."

 

Nesingwary, wieder "normal": "Dann ischt es abgemacht. Isch wünsch euch viel Glück!"

 

Nachdem uns Nesingwary gütigerweise noch mitgeteilt hat wie und wo wir Käpt&#8217;n Kielhol zumeist auffinden können machten wir uns wieder zurück nach Beutebucht. Zwei Tage später waren wir ohne Zwischenfälle wieder zurück in besagter Stadt. Wie in einem schlechten Westernfilm traten wir durch die hüfthohe Schwingtüre in die &#8222;Taverne zum salzigen Seemann&#8220; ein. Ein griesgrämiger alter Barkeeper der lieblos ein milchig-trübes Bierglas trockenschrubbte deutete auf Anfrage halbherzig mit einer gelangweilten Kopfbewegung in eine der düstereren Ecken der Taverne. Gemächlich setzten wir uns in Bewegung.

Als wir uns den Tisch näherten klappten zwei messerscharfe Hellebarden vor uns herunter. Die eine Klinge verfehlte meine Nasenspitze lediglich ein paar Millimeter. Verdutzt betrachteten wir die Waffen. Dann glitt unser Blick langsam die Schäfte hinauf. Unser Blick traf zwei muskulöse Gestalten die völlig in Schatten getaucht waren. Es war unmöglich dessen Gesicht, geschweige denn deren Rasse zu identifizieren. Doch eins war sicher: die Gestalten waren groß &#8211; und muskulös &#8211; und waren eindeutig nicht zum Spaßen aufgelegt.

 

Ich schritt näher an die Waffen heran, stellte mich auf die Zehenspitzen und blinzelte neugierig hinüber. Die Wachen grunzten und schoben die Hellebarden eine Spur höher. Ich ignorierte den Widerstand, sondern richtete mich direkt an den Tisch vor mir.

 

ICH: &#8222;Sind Sie das, Käpt&#8217;n Kielhol? Wir müssen reden.&#8220;

 

Im Schatten knarrzte etwas bedrohlich.

 

KIELHOHL: &#8222;Wer will das wissen?&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Kevin. Es geht um ein gewisses Buch von Heming Nesingwary beziehungsweise um eine verlorengegangene Wette.&#8220;

 

Langsam gewöhnten sich meine Augen an die Dunkelheit. Inzwischen erkannte ich eine kleinlich wirkende Gestalt, die entspannt auf einem Holzstuhl hin und her wippte, die Arme hinter dem Kopf verschränkt und einen typisch anmutenden Admiralshut weit in die Augen geschoben hatte. Ansatzweise erkannte ich einen breit grinsenden Mund, danach eine Zunge die sich die Zähne bleckte. Es folgte ein leise beginnendes und immer lauter werdendes Gekichere.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Ach ja, der gute alte Hemet. Schickt er seine beiden Bluthunde vor um sein Buch wieder einzufordern? Zu feige um mir selbst gegenüberzutreten?&#8220; Der Käpt&#8217;n blickte das erste Mal hoch. Sein Blick durchbohrte uns wie zwei Dolchspitzen. &#8222;Wenn ihr auf meinen Kopf aus seid, dann seid gewarnt. Schon viele haben es versucht und alle sind kläglich gescheitert!&#8220;

 

Ich hob abwehrend die Hände. 

 

ICH: &#8222;Was? Nein! Wir wurden von Hemet beauftragt, das Buch wieder zu beschaffen. Wie, von dem war keine Rede!&#8220;, ich stutzte. &#8222;Sie sind ein Goblin?&#8220;

 

Kielhols Augen verzogen sich zu einem verächtlichen schlitzförmigen Blick.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Probleme damit?&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Nein, überhaupt nicht, es ist nur: Goblins sind mir eher als halsabschneiderische Händler bekannt. Dass aber ein Goblin sprichwörtlich selbst ein Halsabschneider ist, war mir bisher nicht bekannt.&#8220;

 

Kielhol entspannte sich. Lächelte.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Sollte man meinen ja. Doch entgegen allen Gerüchten sind nicht alle Goblins geborene Händler. Wie sagt man dazu: Ich hab&#8216; einfach nicht die Ohren dazu. Deshalb hab&#8216; ich mir eine andere Beschäftigung gesucht -kurze Pause&#8211; nachdem ihr mich wegen dem Buch nicht meucheln wollt, so frag&#8216; ich mich, was wollt ihr dann?&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Seid ihr an einem Handel interessert? Hemet hätte das Buch WIRKLICH gerne wieder. Doch seit gewarnt: wir haben kein Geld!&#8220;

 

Der Schwarzmeerpirat brach in schallendes Gelächter aus.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Ich denke ihr seid in Ordnung.&#8220; Er gab einen kurzen Wink. &#8222;Wachen, nehmt die Waffen herunter.&#8220; Die Hellebarden schwanken zur Seite und die Wachen verschwanden wieder im Schatten. 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Kommt näher, setzt euch!&#8220;

 

Wortlos setzten wir uns auf die gegenüberliegende Seite des Tischs.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Nur so aus Interesse: Um was ging es bei dieser ominösen Wette?&#8220;

 

Erneut brach der Käpt&#8217;n in schallendes Gelächter aus. Im Hintergrund stimmten seine Lakaien heiser ein.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Stellt auch das vor! Hemet hat behauptet, er würde mehr vertragen als ich. Sagen wir so: ich hab&#8216; ihm vom Gegenteil überzeugt!&#8220;

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Und was hätte Hemet bekommen, wenn er gewonnen hätte?&#8220;

Kielhol deutete auf seine Stirn: &#8222;Diesen hübschen Hut hier.&#8220;

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Wie seid ihr überhaupt darauf gekommen euch gegenseitig herauszufordern?&#8220;

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Och, ist&#8217;s ok wenn ich euch duze? Ich mag euch irgendwie. Ihr wisst wie das ist. In so einer kleinen Ortschaft wie Beutebucht kennt jeder Jeden. Es war unvermeidlich, dass wir eines Tages aneinandergeraten...Doch nun genug geredet: Es gibt in der Tat etwas, was ich für das Buch eintauschen würde: Als ernstzunehmender Kapitän brauche ich einen Papagei. Doch nicht einen x-beliebigen. Als Anführer der Blutsegelbukaniere von Beutebucht braucht man ein repräsentatives Haustier. Ein Hyazinthara zum Beispiel. Sehr selten, und die Biester lassen sich nur sehr schwer fangen. Man sagt, diese Aras sind schlau und wissen genau, wem sie sich gefahrlos nähern können. Denn grundsätzlich sind die Vögel sehr anhänglich. Für mich als König der Piraten gilt diese Vertrauenswürdigkeit natürlich nicht.&#8220;

 

Während Kielhol seine Geschichte erzählt hatten wir uns bereits zwei Humpen feinstes Edelweizen bestellt. Als uns die Geschichte des Hyazintharas erzählte nahmen wir gerade einen kräftigen Schluck. Die Offenbarung ließ uns spontan am Bier verschlucken. Der Schaum fuhr praktisch als Fontäne aus dem Glas. 

 

Wir antworteten beinahe synchron: &#8222;DAS IST NICHT DEIN ERNST ODER?&#8220;

 

Etwas überrascht von dieser Reaktion hob Kielhol abwehrend die Hände. Innerhalb eines Augenblicks waren die Wachen wieder hinter uns. Ein bedrohliches Schnaufen blies uns ins Genick. Wir erschauderten. Kielhol winkte die Wachen ein weiteres Mal weg. Ich war der Erste der sich wieder fasste.

 

ICH: &#8222;Tut mir leid für den Ausbruch, aber wir hatten heute morgen Grillhähnchen. Wie hast du den Vogel genannt, Rexxar?&#8220;

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Hyazinthara...&#8220;

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Tja, das ist schlecht...schlecht für euch zumindest.&#8220;, er grinste hämisch. &#8222;ich tausche das Buch nur gegen einen Hyazinthara. Doch nachdem ihr bereits einen der überaus seltenen Artgenossen verspeist hat, so könnt ihr damit rechnen, dass die Suche nach einem würdigen Ersatz sehr, ich wiederhole, sehr lange dauern wird... euer Massaker hat sich vermutlich inzwischen unter seinen Artgenossen rumgesprochen.&#8220;

 

Rexxar stand auf: &#8222;Ach was, das wird schon nicht so schlimm. Immerhin bin ich Bestienmeister. Komm Kevin, wir gehen!&#8220;

 

Ich stand gehorsam auf und wir gingen.

 

Rexxar: &#8222;Kielhol, halt das Buch warm, wir sind bald zurück!&#8220;

 

Kielhol grinste: &#8222;Wir werden sehen, wir werden sehen.&#8220;

 

Im Hintergrund hörten wir ein schelmisches Gekichere, welches langsam leiser wurde und erst verstummte, als wir wieder durch die Schwingtür der Taverne schritten. Ich fürchte, das Buch zu besorgen wird schwieriger als erwartet.

 

 

 

-sehr viel später, irgendwo in den tiefsten Tiefen des Dschungels des Schlingendornkaps-​ 

 

 

Mittagszeit. Wie um diese Uhrzeit üblich herrscht um diese Zeit erdrückende Stille im dichten Dschungel des Schlingendornkaps. Kein Lüftchen regt sich, keine Zikarde zirpte ihr trauriges Lied. Plötzlich durchbrach das Flattern eines zu groß geratenen Kanarienvogels das Dickicht. Innerhalb von zwei Sekunden zog dieses Geräusch vorüber. Es folgte das Gelächters das ähnlich klang wie das Gekichere eines gewissen Woody Woodpecker (man verzeihe mir diesen Vergleich). Erneut Stille. Dann, weit abgeschlagen, ertönte das Krachen und Knirschen von berstendem Unterholz, als würde sich ein altmodischer Belagerungspanzer durchs Dickicht quälen. Panisch brachten sich Lebewesen aller Art, die das Pech hatten in dessen Weg zu sein in Sicherheit. Langsam kam das Geräusch näher. Inzwischen kann man das Keuchen und Schnaufen eines traurig dreinschauenden Männchens und dessen Orkbegleiters vernehmen die offenbar denselben Weg hatten wie besagter übergroßer Kanarienvogel.

 

ICH: &#8222;Schneller Rexxar! Er entkommt!&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Ich tu was ich kann!&#8220;

 

-kurze Pause-

 

ICH: &#8222;Seit fünf Tagen jagen wir dem Vieh hinterher, doch es wird einfach nicht müde. Und sämtliche Fangversuche sind bisher fehlgeschlagen. Hättest du Geisterschwinge nicht so fettgefüttert, wäre sie wahrscheinlich in der Lage gewesen das Zielobjekt einzufangen. Aber nein, Rexxar meint, ihn mit Cholesterinhaltigen Hühnerhaxen füttern zu müssen!&#8220;

 

Geisterschwinge, die auf Rexxars Schultern hockte und sichtlich den Fahrtwind genoss drehte den Kopf um 180° (ich lief genau hinter Rexxar) und gurrte mir verächtlich zu. Ich erschauderte. Rexxar schnaubte griesgrämig, erwiderte jedoch nichts. 

 

ICH: &#8222;Ich versteh das einfach nicht. Für den Hyazinthara scheint dies nur ein Spiel zu sein. Zu allem Überfluss übernachtet er immer am Ast über unserem Lager, gerade außerhalb unserer Reichweite. Das Biest ist schlau und kostet seine Überlegenheit in vollen Zügen aus.

 

Weiter geht&#8217;s im vollen Galopp quer durch den Dschungel. Leokk, etwas abseits von Rexxar schien die Jagd auch zu genießen. Wie für den Windreiter üblich hechelte er unentwegt. Die Zunge wehte im Wind und endete irgendwo gefühlt einen Meter hinter ihm. Ein geübter Fährtenleser hätte wohl keine allzu großen Schwierigkeiten, uns anhand der deutlichen Sabberspur durch den Wald zu verfolgen. Von der Schneise der Verwüstung, die wir hinterliesen ganz zu schweigen. Plötzlich war der Dschungel zu Ende und wir stolperten auf einen weitläufigen Kiesstrand. Irgendwo rechts von unserer Position erstreckte sich die Skyline von Beutebucht am Horizont. Erneut ertönte das nervenzerreißende Gelächter, danach war der Hyazinthara irgendwo am Horizont verschwunden. Völlig außer Atem brachen wir an Ort und Stelle zusammen. Der Schweiß tropfte uns von der Stirn, der Brustkorb hob und senkte sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Wir waren völlig am Ende. Uns gegenüber ließ sich Leokk nieder und starrte uns mit seinen kugelrunden Glubschaugen an. Er schien überhaupt nicht außer Atem zu sein. Gemächlich gesellte sich auch Mischa zu uns und ließ sich gelangweilt neben uns nieder. Und Geisterschwinge flatterte gemächlich von Rexxars Schultern, ließ sich am Kiesstrand nieder und begann wie ein Suppenhuhn im Sand zu scharren. Und Grummel? Der suchte vermutlich wieder nach Trüffel. Generell hält sich das Warzenschwein seit der Ankunft im Schlingendorntal eher im Hintergrund auf. Nicht, dass wir unsere Notration irgendwo vergessen.

 

Ich schaute mich um und war überrascht, keine zwei Meter von uns eine Gestalt zu erblicken, die uns mit einem ähnlich überrascht interessierten Blick begutachtete wie ich ihn. Ich glaube es handelt sich um einen Menschen. Denn Yetis bzw. Bigfoots waren in diesem Bereich der östlichen Königreiche meines Wissens ausgestorben. Dennoch ließ seine haarige Statur darauf schließen. Nein das kann nicht sein. Yetis tragen üblicherweise keine Hosenträger. Die Gestalt starrte mich weiter an und schien zu überlegen ob ich genießbar bin. Erst jetzt bemerkte ich den farbenprächtigen Hyazinthara, der auf seinem Unterarm hockte. Ich knuffte Rexxar in die Hüften und deutete auf den Wilden. Rexxar bleckte die Zähne und grummelte zufrieden. Die Gestalt begann nun nervos von einem Bein aufs andere zu springen, ergriff aber schließlich das Wort.

 

YETI: &#8222;Ähmmm... kann ich euch irgendwie helfen?&#8220;

 

Wir starrten ihn weiter an, erwiderten jedoch nichts &#8211; oder noch besser: nicht ihn, sondern den Hyazinthara. Der Vogel schien den Kopf einzuziehen und sich fester am Unterarm des Yetis festzukrallen.

 

YETI: &#8222;Geht es euch nicht gut? Soll ich erste Hilfe leisten?&#8220;

Erst jetzt wurden wir aus unseren Gedanken gerissen. Noch etwas verwirrt brachen wir das Schweigen.&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Verzeihung, aber ist das dein Hyazinthara?&#8220;

YETI: &#8222;Natürlich! Ich hab sogar vier davon!&#8220; 

 

Er pfiff in die Finger und plötzlich brachen drei weiter Hyazintharas aus dem Dickicht und ließen sich nacheinander auf besagten Unterarm nieder. Die drei Neuankömmlinge starrten uns entgeistert an. Die vierte Hyazintara ließ ein fragendes Gurren ertönen. Eine gurrte zurück. Die vierte Hyazinthara erbleichte (was durch das strahlend blaue Federkleid sicher nicht einfach war). Der Yeti zuckte kurz zusammen als sich die restlichen drei Hyazintharas ebenfalls tiefer in seinen Unterarm bohrten.

 

YETI: &#8222;Alpha, Beta, Gamma und Ferdinand! Jetzt ist aber mal Schluss!&#8220; 

 

Der Wilde hob strafend seinen Zeigefinger in Richtung der Vögel. Der Griff der Hyazintharas schien sich zu lockern, denn das Gesicht des Wilden entspannte sich wieder. Dann drehte sich die Gestalt zu uns um.

 

YETI: &#8222;Und nun zu euch. Ein Vögelchen hat mir soeben gezwitschert, dass ihr leidenschaftlich seltene exotische Haustiere verspeist.&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Was? Ich doch nicht! Sondern er!&#8220; 

 

Ich deutete auf Rexxar. Der Ork starrte mich überrascht an.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Jetzt aber mal halblang! Wer von uns hatte geschrien: boah, jetzt hätte ich voll Bock auf Grillhähnchen? Ich etwa? Nein mein Guter, du steckst da genauso drinnen wie ich!&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Aber... ich hatte Hunger!&#8220;

 

Der Fremde beobachtete die Diskussion interessiert, oder eher amüsiert? Ich blickte die Hyazintharas auf dem Arm des Fremden wieder an.&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;So, jetzt ist es raus! Ja, wir haben einen eurer Artgenossen verspeist!&#8220;

 

Erneut verzog der Fremde schmerzerfüllt sein Gesicht, als sich die Vögel erneut panisch in den Arm krallten. Der Fremde wedelte mit den Armen als würde er selbst versuchen davonzufliegen. Doch die Biester blieben elegant sitzen. Kurze zeit später schienen sich die Vögel zu beruhigen, denn der Fremde beendete seinen Freudentanz ebenfalls wieder. 

 

YETI: &#8222;Und was treibt euch wie vergiftet durch den Dschungel?&#8220;

 

REXXAR erfreut: &#8222;Wir haben einen weiteren Ara gejagt!&#8220;

 

Erneut erfolgte ein Freudentanz nach altbewährtem Schema.

 

YETI: &#8222;So... jetzt... ist... es... aber... genug. Ich hab genug gehört!&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Ja, aber wir hatten kein Glück. Dürfen wir dir einen Ara abkaufen?&#8220;

 

Der Yeti jaulte vor Schmerz auf. Diesmal dauerte der Tanz deutlich länger als sonst. Die Aras zitterten ängstlich da sie fürchteten, der nächste zu sein, der von diesen Barbaren verspeist wurde.

 

Ich gelassen: &#8222;Wer bist du überhaupt? Und wozu brauchst du vier dieser komischen Vögel?&#8220;

 

YETI: &#8222;Verzeiht, hab ich mich noch gar nicht vorgestellt? Mein Name ist Bill Schildbuckel und bin Meistertierzähmer hier am Schlingendornkap.&#8220;
 

REXXAR erfreut: &#8222;Oh schön! Das bin ich auch. Darf ich vorstellen? Mischa, Leokk, Grummel und Geisterschwinge!&#8220;

 

Er deutete nacheinander auf seine vier Begleiter und machte eine ähnliche Vorstellung wie bei mir damals in Shattrath. Als er fertig war hob Bill abwehrend die Hände.

 

BILL: &#8222;Nein, Meistertierzähmer sind etwas anderes, wir haben uns eher auf Begleiter spezialisiert, die maximal Taschengröße erreichen. So kann man sie bequem transportieren und ohne Probleme durch den Zoll schmuggeln, versteht ihr?&#8220;

 

Wir schüttelten nur nichtswissend den Kopf.

 

BILL: &#8222;Na gut, ich erklärs euch: Wir sind eine Elite in den so genannten Haustierkämpfen. Dabei treten jeweis zwei Spieler gegeneinander an, wobei jeder drei Haustiere in den Kampf schickt. Der Spieler der gewinnt, erhält in der Regel Ruhm und Ehre. Es gibt sehr viele Vierzehnjährige die von zu Hause in die gefährliche Welt reisen um die besten Haustierzähmer der Welt zu werden! Am Ende treten sie gegen die Top 4 an, zu denen auch ich zähle, und wenn sie es schaffen alle zu besiegen, werden sie zu neuen Champions!&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Aha...und wo genau ist hier der Unterschied zu den illegalen und grausamen Hahnenkämpfen?&#8220;

BILL trocken: &#8222;Dass sie legal sind...&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Oh!&#8220;

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Und ich darf mit meinen Haustieren nicht antreten?&#8220;

BILL: &#8222;Nein!&#8220;

 

Rexxar seufzte. Es folgte eine kurze Pause.

 

ICH: &#8222;Um wieder zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückzukehren. Würdest du einen Ara verkaufen? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, brauchst du sowieso nur drei. Un nein! Wir werden ihn nicht essen! Das soll ein Geschenk an Käpt&#8217;n Kielhol werden um es gegen etwas anderes einzutauschen...&#8220;

 

BILL: &#8222;Jetzt wo ihr Kielhol erwähnt... ich suche tatsächlich etwas was man nicht mit Geld kaufen kann. Ein Piraten-Memory! Und zufälligerweise hat Käpt&#8217;n Kielhol genau das, was ich möchte.&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Wir sind hier in Beutebucht, der Hochburg der Piraten! Warum gehst du nicht zum ansässigen Spielzeugladen und kaufst dir eins, welches sie dir vermutlich zum Spottpreis nachwerfen werden?&#8220;

 

BILL: &#8222;Ja, genau hier ist das Problem.&#8220; Er grinste verlegen. &#8222;An Piraten-Memorys mangelt es hier in der Tat nicht, aber um ehrlich zu sein, die sind mir alle zu &#8222;piratig&#8220;. Ich tausche nur gegen das im Besitz von Käpt&#8217;n Kielhol! Wenn ihr es mir besorgt, dann kommen wir ins Geschäft.&#8220;

 

Ich verdrehte die Augen, nickte Rexxar zu und sagte nur: &#8222;Rexxar, wir gehen.&#8220;

 

-etwa zwei Stunden später zurück im salzigen Seemann-​ ​ 

Käptn Kielhol war glücklicherweise wieder an seinem Stammtisch aufzufinden, der mit einer gewissen Belustigung mit seinem Sessel vor und zurück wippte.

 

ICH: &#8222;...und deshalb brauchen wir das Piraten-Memory.&#8220;

 

Während ich die tragische Geschichte erzählte, wurde das grinsen von Käpt&#8217;n Kielhol immer breiter. Inzwischen ähnelte das Lächeln einer gewissen Grinsekatze aus dem Wunderland.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Da ihr sowieso nicht aufgeben werdet, bevor ich euch das Memory aushändige, komme ich gleich zum geschäftlichen. Es gibt in der Tat etwas, was ich haben möchte...&#8220;

 

Ich verdrehte die Augen und flüsterte Rexxar zu: &#8222;Warum überrascht mich das nicht?&#8220;

 

Kielhol plauderte inzwischen munter drauflos: &#8222;Kennt ihr die Gurubashi-Arena etwa einen halben Tagesmarsch von hier?&#8220;

 

 

-wieder etwas später, etwa einen halben Tagesmarsch von Beutebucht entfernt, etwa an der Stelle wo man vor etwa einer Woche blöde Witze über Deppen gerissen hat, die sich wegen einer blöden blechernen Anstecknadel verkloppen-​ 

 

ICH: &#8222;Das schlägt den Fass den Boden aus! Wollen die uns auf den Arm nehmen? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir uns wegen ein paar so blöden Tickets zu solchen Witzfiguren machen müssen! Jetzt müssen wir dem Käpten noch die blecherne Anstecknadel besorgen.&#8220;

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Mach dir nicht so viele Sorgen deswegen. Du weißt ja wie es abläuft. Der Kampf um die Kiste beginnt in regelmäßigen Intervallen, unabhängig ob es Bewerber gibt oder nicht. Wir warten einfach ab und wenn sich keiner zeigt, schnappen wir uns das Teil und machen uns aus dem Staub.&#8220;

 

 

-drei Tage später-​ 

 

ICH: &#8222;Langsam wird&#8217;s lächerlich. Das Turnier findet alle drei Stunden statt aber trotzdem finden sich in den letzten fünf Minuten Horden zwielichter Abenteurer ein, die versuchen zur Legende zu werden. Und wozu das alles? Damit sie einen Sternchenstempel in ihr &#8222;Erfolgslogbuch&#8220; erhalten um damit prahlen zu können. Und wenn das Logbuch voll ist, was dann?&#8220;

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Dann bekommen sie ein Neues!&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Na klasse! Hört das denn nie auf? Ich wäre in der Tat gewillt, einen Versuch zu wagen. Meine Kinnhaken sind inzwischen legendär. Wie damals, als ich den Torwächter Drathir eine verpasste, oder später wie ich in Karazhan einige Blutelfen auf die Bretter schickte.&#8220;

 

Während ich so darüber nachdenke, hat mein heiliger Zorn bisher nur Blutelfen getroffen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag Blutelfen &#8211; ist alles nur ein blöder Zufall.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Kevin, warum grinst du so?&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Wer, ich? Weil...weil...weil ich da jetzt reingehe und die Anstecknadel hole.&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Ich würde mir das nochmals gründlich überlegen Kevin.&#8220;
ICH: &#8222;Warum? Traust du es mir nicht zu?&#8220;

 

Rexxar biss sich auf die Lippen bevor er sachte antwortete.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Auch wenn ich großen Respekt vor deinen Kinnhaken hab, denk ich nicht, dass sich diese hartgesottenen Burschen davon besonders beeindrucken lassen. Außerdem bist du auf deinem linken Auge praktisch blind. Es wäre ein leichtes für deine Widersacher, sich von der Seite anzuschleichen.&#8220;

 

Ich ließ meine Schultern sinken: &#8222;Ja, ich weiß, aber ich muss das tun, verstehst du?&#8220;

 

Rexxar betrachtete mich mit besorgter Mine, nickte aber schließlich.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Geht klar Kevin, aber falls du Hilfe brauchst, gib mir Bescheid.&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Danke Rexxar, du bist ein wahrer Freund. Sei so nett und warte vor der Arena.&#8220;

 

Als ich diese Worte gesagt hatte, machte ich kehrt und begab mich in die Arena.

 

 

 ​-fünf Minuten später-​ 

 

 

ICH: &#8222;So, alles erledigt, lass uns aufbrechen.&#8220;

Rexxar sprang überraschend auf: &#8222;Was? Du hast gewonnen? Ich hörte einen heftigen Kampf in der Arena wüten &#8211; vermutlich der schlimmste den wir bisher erlebt haben. Wie hast du das nur gemacht?&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Was ich gemacht hab?&#8220;, mein Atem stockte, dann brach ich in schallendes Gelächter aus. &#8222;Nein nein, ich hab mit Störtebrecher gesprochen, den einheimischen Arenameister, der das Ganze Tamtam hier leitet. Ich hab mit ihm einen Handel abgeschlossen. Wenn wir ihm eine verchromte Angelrute besorgen, überlässt er uns zum Dank eine Anstecknadel.&#8220; Ich schwieg einen Augenblick. &#8222;Dachtest du wirklich ich würde mich da drinnen verkloppen lassen? Tut mir leid, wenn es so geklungen haben soll...&#8220;

 

Rexxar explodierte, packte mich und schüttelte mich heftig durch.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Heißt das, ich hab mir unnötig Sorgen gemacht? Ich sag&#8216; dir eins Kevin, mach das nie wieder!&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht. Kann ich was dafür, wenn du mich falsch verstehst?&#8220; &#8211; kurze Pause &#8211; &#8222;Siehs mal so: das Buch haben wir schon so gut wie in der Tasche. Wie gesagt, den Angelwettbewerb haben wir schon so gut wie gewonnen. Der Rest wird ein wahres Kinderspiel.&#8220;

 

In der Ferne ertönt ein Muschelhorn.

 

ICH: &#8222;Ach, so ein Zufall! Der Wettbewerb beginnt gerade. Lasst uns aufbrechen. Rexxar! Bau` uns inzwischen eine Angelrute. Etwas Schnur um einen Ast gewickelt sollte reichen. Den Rest erledigt der Köder. Die Leckerfische, die wir fangen müssen heißen nicht umsonst so. Sie sind wahre Schleckermäulchen und werden einen guten Köder sicher nicht verschmähen&#8220;, ich öffnete einen Beutel, &#8222;Diese Kaffeebohnen!&#8220;

 

In gemächlichem Tempo, aber nicht mit besonders viel Eile joggten wir zum Strand in der Nähe, wohlwissend, dass die anderen Angler keine Chance haben werden. Als wir schließlich am Strand ankamen, stockte uns der Atem. Aufgefädelt wie auf einer Perlenkette zwängte sich ein Angler an den nächsten, und zwar in beide Richtungen gleichermaßen. Selbst am Horizont scheint diese Kette nicht abzureißen.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Kevin...&#8220;

Meine Stimme versagte. Mir entwich nicht mehr als ein Röcheln: &#8222;Ja?&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Ich glaube wir haben ein Problem...&#8220;

 

Ich zögerte kurz, fasste mich aber schnell wieder.

 

ICH: &#8222;Rexxar, du bist wie immer ein Schwarzmaler. Wir suchen uns ein hübsches Plätzchen, schnappen uns die vierzig Leckerfische und holen uns die Angelrute.&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Zweiteres ist einleuchtend, nur das mit dem hübschen Plätzchen wird etwas schwieriger. Gestatte, dass ich uns dabei ein bisschen zur Hand gehe.&#8220;

 

Rexxar schnippte in die Finger: &#8222;Leokk, Grummel, Geisterschwinge kommt näher.&#8220;  Die vier steckten die Köpfe zusammen und tuschelten. Zwischenzeitlich begann Leokk zu kichern, doch er verstummte schnell wieder als Rexxar mit erhobenem Zeigefinger symbolisierte still zu sein. Es war unmöglich ein Wort zu verstehen. Dann war es schließlich so weit.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Seid ihr bereit? Gibt&#8217;s noch Fragen? Wenn nicht, dann lasst uns anfangen.&#8220; 

 

Leokk flitzte nach links, Grummel nach rechts, und Geisterschwinge begab sich in die Lüfte, flog seewärts, machte aber dann kehrt und flog in Richtung der Anglermeute.

Bevor ich mich erkundigen konnte, wie der Plan genau funktionieren soll, war er bereits voll im Gange.

 

Rexxar brüllte aus Leibeskräften: &#8222;ACHTUNG! TOLLWUT, VOGELGRIPPE, SCHWEINEGRIPPE! BRINGT EUCH IN SICHERHEIT!&#8220;

 

Im selben Augenblick stürzten sich die drei Begleiter in die Menge, brüllten und kreischten. In einem breiten Abschnitt der Küste liesen zahlreiche Angler ihr bestes Angelwerkzeug fallen und liefen panisch durcheinander. Chaos brach aus. Die Angler stießen aneinander, einige stolperten oder wurden über den Haufen getrampelt. An einem Kustenabschnitt von gut und gern einem Kilometer drängten plötzlich alle Richtung Dschungel (wo bereits die fetten Schlingendorntiger die Zähne bleckten, von denen ich euch bereits erzählt hab). 

 

Wie man später in Zeitungen lesen soll, gab es nur leicht Verletzte (Wobei man in Azeroth vorsichtig sein soll, wenn man von einer &#8222;leichten Verletzung&#8220; spricht. Ein fehlender Arm fällt, soweit ich weiß, noch unter &#8222;leichte Verletzung&#8220;. Auch die Floskel &#8222;keine Vermisste&#8220; sollte man mit Vorsicht genießen. Bei den meisten selbsternannten &#8222;Abenteurer&#8220;, die in ferner Zukunft noch von größerer Bedeutung sind, sind die familären Verhältnisse nicht ganz klar beziehungsweise nicht existent. Wenn in der Zeitung geschrieben steht, dass niemand vermisst wird, so bedeutet dies lediglich, dass es niemanden gibt, der einen vermissen kann! Aber nun genug, ich schweife schon wieder ab!)

 

Betrachtet man also nüchtern den Zeitungsausschnitt, so gab es bei diesem Event lediglich leicht Verletzte und keine Vermisste.

 

Mit einem Schlag war, wie bereits erwähnt, ein &#8222;ein&#8220; Kilometer langer Küstenstreifen leergefegt. Rexxar stemmte die Arme in die Hüften und genoss das Schauspiel. Mit der linken Hand streichelte er Mischa, die sich neben ihn gesellt hatte. Ich war geistesgegenwärtig genug, schon während der &#8222;Evakuierung&#8220; den ersten Köder ins Wasser zu lassen. Doch meine anfängliche Freude schlug schnell in Panik um.

 

ICH: &#8222;Rexxar, die Fische beißen nicht!&#8220;

Rexxar wirbelte zu mir herum: &#8222;WAS?&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Die Fische nehmen den Köder nicht an, es will nichts beißen. Gar nichts!&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Aber das ist...UNMÖGLICH! Gib die Angel her!&#8220;

 

Jetzt versuchte es Rexxar &#8211; fummelte unbeholfen mit der Angel rum.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Du hast Recht, so wird das nichts. Den Fischen schmeckt dein Kaffee nicht, auch wenn dies, rein statistisch betrachtet, gar nicht sein kann! Aber noch ist nicht alles verloren...MISCHA! KOMM HER!&#8220;

 

Kevin trat an Mischa heran und flüsterte ihr etwas ins Ohr. Sie brüllte etwas und stürzte sich mit Begeisterung ins Meer.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Siehst du Kevin, Mischa ist und bleibt ein riesiger Grizzly. Und wie es bei Grizzlys üblich ist, sind sie passable Fischer. Du wirst sehen, den Anglerwettbewerb können wir noch gewinnen.

 

So war es auch. Die schaufelradgroßen Tatzen mähten durchs Wasser und holten mühelos Unmengen an Fischen an Land. Innerhalb von gefühlt zwei Minuten war das Pensum von vierzig Leckerfischen erreicht. Schlussendlich waren es ein paar mehr. Bei siebzig hab&#8216; ich aufgehört zu zählen. Hastig füllten wir unsere sämtlichen Taschenplätze mit dem begehrten Fischfilet, zu welchem auch Hosentaschen und ähnliches zählen. Mit (sprichwörtlich) vollen Hosen watschelten wir in Eiltempo Richtung Beutebucht und knallten dem Preisrichter die Fische just in dem Moment auf dem Tresen, als ein schlecht ausbalanciertes Muschelhorn das Ende des Anglerwettbewerbs einläutete. Es scheint as hätte es wegen besagter Massenpanik sonst niemand geschafft, die vierzig Fische zusammenzukratzen. 

 

Ab jetzt ging alles sehr schnell. Der Preisrichter Riggle Barschfang überreichte uns gelangweilt die verchromte Angelrute, die wir umgehend bei Störtebrecher ablieferten. Der war heilfroh, dass er nun als &#8222;Schrecken der Meere&#8220; in seiner kargen Freizeit die Ozeane unsicher machen durfte. Denn insgeheim war er leidenschaftlicher Angler. Weiter ging es zu Käpf&#8217;n Kielhol, der uns als Gegenleistung das Piratenmemory aushändigte. Auf die Frage hin, wofür er das Abzeichen denn brauchte, antwortete er nur, dass er als Anführer der Blutsegelbukaniere auch respektiert werden müsste. Dies war ihm mit dieser Anstecknadel sicher. Seine Stimme klang sehr heiser. Wie es aussieht, brütet er gerade eine Erkältung aus.

 

Der Yeti Bill freute sich unheimlich über das versprochene Piraten-Memory, wofür er mit Freuden einen seiner Aras hertauschte. Die Wahl fiel auf Gamma, da dieser laut Bill namentlich sowieso nicht in die Gruppe der Aras reinpasste. Der Abschied fiel ihm sehr schwer. Nicht weil er den Ara vermissen täte, sondern weil er sich so an seinem Arm festkrallte, dass es nur mit Mühe und großen Schmerzen möglich war, den Vogel zu pflücken.

 

Erneut ging es zurück zu Käpf&#8217;n Kielhol, um uns das Buch &#8222;Die grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals&#8220; abzuholen. Der Käpt&#8217;n lehnte diesmal nicht so gelassen in seinem Holzstuhl sondern rutschte nervös von einer Popacke auf die Andere.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Kevin, Rexxar, ich bin euch überaus dankbar, dass ihr den Ara und das Abzeichen besorgt habt, doch nun...&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Nun?&#8220;

KIELHOL: &#8222;...seht, ihr wart so lange weg, dass ich nicht mehr damit rechnete, dass ihr zurückkehrt und deshalb...&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Raus mit der Sprache!&#8220;

KIELHOL: &#8222;Nunja, wie soll ich das schonend sagen... ich hab es heute im neutralen Aktionshaus hier in Beutebucht eingestellt...&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Wo ist das Problem? Das Buch hast du erst kürzlich eingestellt und niemand wird das Buch kaufen wollen. Brich die Auktion einfach ab und gib&#8216; uns das Buch.&#8220;

 

Kielhol wurde nun noch nervöser: &#8222;Grundsätzlich hast du Recht.&#8220;

Kielhol zog die Luft zwischen die Zähne ein: &#8222;Aber bedauerlicherweise gab es doch einen Interessenten. Die Sache geht ganz nach oben.&#8220;

 

Rexxar trocken: &#8222;Du bist der Anführer der Blutsegelbukaniere. Kläre die Sache mit der Person, übe Druck aus oder was auch immer! Einem Piraten wie dir wird er die Bitte nicht ausschlagen können. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn deine zwei Wachen ihm die Hellebarden unter die Nase halten.&#8220;

 

Kielhol wiederholte seine letzten Worte: &#8222;Grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Grundsätzlich hast du Recht...&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Wo ist dann das Problem?&#8220;

Kielhol vergrub sein Gesicht zwischen den Armen. Der Käufer des Buchs ist der König der Zwerge von Eisenschmiede. Magni Bronzebart.&#8220;

 

Der Ara auf seiner Schulter begann zu krächzen.

 

GAMMA: &#8222;Magni Bronzebart, ihr seid geliefert *krächz*.&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Die Aras können sprechen?&#8220;

KIELHOL: &#8222;Nicht alle, nur die von Piratenkapitänen.&#8220;

GAMMA: &#8222;Ihr seid geliefert.&#8220;

Ich wendete mich an den Ara: &#8222;Halt schön den Schnabel, sonst landest du wirklich noch im Topf!&#8220;

 

Der Ara duckte sich verlegen. Rexxar ergriff wieder das Wort: &#8222;Der König der Zwerge, hinter den sieben Bergen... du Kevin, das ist schlecht, sehr schlecht!&#8220;

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;Gibt es etwas anderes, das ich euch als Gegenleistung anbieten kann?&#8220; 

ICH: &#8222;Das gibt es tatsächlich: &#8222;Besorg und zwei Tickets von der Launischen Minna!&#8220;

Kielhol keuchte: &#8222;Die Schwarzmeerpiraten sind die Erzfeinde der Blutsegelbukaniere! Wenn ich dort auftauche ist mein Leben verwirkt! A.U.S.G.E.S.C.H.L.O.S.S.E.N!&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Dann bezahl unsere Tickets. 200 Gold!&#8220;

Kielhol: &#8222;Ihr müsst ja ordentlich was ausgefressen haben, um den Preis so in die Höhe zu treiben, aber 200 Gold sind die Anstecknadel und der Vogel bei weitem nicht Wert. Tut mir leid!&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Aber es war dein Verschulden! Wir hatten einen Deal!&#8220;

Kielhol: &#8222;Und dass der Deal geplatzt ist tut mir außerordentlich leid. Aber ich will nicht undankbar sein. Als Gegenzug ernenne ich euch zu Ehrenpiraten in meinem Verein. Solltet ihr irgendwann meine Hilfe brauchen, lasst es mich wissen! Ein Piratenkapitän hält sein Versprechen.&#8220;

 

Ich tauschte mit Rexxar Blicke aus, schließlich lies ich die Schultern fallen: &#8222;Also abgemacht!&#8220;

 

Kielhol schien sich zu entspannen. &#8222;Dann nehmt dies!&#8220;, er griff an seinen Kopf und nahm seinen Admiralshut von Kopf. &#8222;Wenn ihr den Hut aufsetzt, dann zeichnet er euch als Ehrenmitglied unserer Piratenbande. Damit sind auch viele Vergünstigungen möglich, wie z.B. kostenloser Rum auf Lebenszeit...&#8220;

 

Ich flüsterte Rexxar zu: &#8222;Deshalb war Nesingwary so scharf darauf!&#8220;

Rexxar nickte zustimmend.

 

KIELHOL: &#8222;...und noch vieles mehr!&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Den willst du uns schenken? Und was ist mit dir?&#8220;

KIELHOL: &#8222;Ich hab von denen noch fünf weitere in meinem Kleiderschrank. Nehmt ihn ruhig. Und wie gesagt, solltet ihr mal irgendwas brauchen, was nicht unbedingt mit dem Zwergenkönig oder mit den Schwarzmeerpiraten zu tun hat, so lasst es mich wissen! Das mit dem Buch tut mir wirklich sehr leid. Aber es ist schon zu spät. In einer Stunde kommt der königliche Kurier und holt das Buch ab. Ich kann es mir nicht leisten, den König als Feind zu haben.&#8220;

ICH: Bist du das als Pirat nicht sowieso schon?&#8220;

KIELHOL: &#8222;Ja schon, aber...das ist was anderes. Bronzebart kann sehr nachtragend sein. Stur wie ein Zwerg könnte man schon fast sagen. Es ist besser, wenn er mich nicht namentlich kennt, beziehungsweise keinen persönlichen Groll gegen mich hegt.&#8220;

 

Wir verbeugten uns und verließen die Taverne.

REXXAR: &#8222;Du, Kevin, wir könnten Nesingwary die Blutsegelbuckaniere auf den Hals hetzen um ihm die Tickets zu entwenden?&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, aber ich will nicht unbedingt ein schlechtes Bild von uns hinterlassen. Immerhin hatten wir viel zusammen durchgemacht.&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Na gut, und was schlägst du jetzt vor?&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Wir werden den Kurier abfangen und uns da Buch besorgen.&#8220;

 

Kurze Zeit später versteckten wir uns bereits hinter einem Stapel Kisten in einer dunklen Seitengasse des Aktionshauses.

 

ICH: &#8222;So, jetzt sollte er bald die Lieferung abholen.&#8220;

REXXAR: &#8222;Und du bist dir sicher, dass uns das Ganze nicht in Schwierigkeiten bringt?&#8220;
ICH: &#8222;Natürlich nicht, er kennt uns doch gar nicht, was soll er schon groß machen?&#8220;

 

Während wir diskutierten, kamen zwei muskulöse Hafenarbeiter und stemmten die Kisten hoch, hinter denen wir uns verkrochen hatten.&#8220;
 

ICH: &#8222;Hey!&#8220;

 

Doch es brachte alles nichts, fast so, als hätten sie uns gar nicht bemerkt, hievten sie die Kisten hoch und trugen sie an ein unbekanntes Ziel. Unsere Deckung war somit deutlich geringer geworden.

 

ICH: &#8222;Na egal, wer braucht schon Kisten? Halt! Ich glaube da kommt er!&#8220;

 

Tatsächlich! Just in diesem Moment tribbelte ein, selbst für einen Gnomen kleiner Gnom heran, nahm das Paket entgegen und wuselte wieder in entgegensegesetzte Richtung davon. 

 

Als er auf unserer Höhe war, konnte unser Plan in die Tat umgesetzt werden.

 

REXXAR: &#8222;Mischa! Jetzt!&#8220;

 

Mit einem Satz tauchte der Grizzly vor dem armen Gnomen auf, der auf den armen Gnomen wie King Kong gewirkt haben muss. Überrascht von der plötzlichen Gefahr erbleichte er schlagartig, griff sich ans Herz, verdrehte die Augen und kippte wie ein Stück Holz um. Rexxar packte den Gnom schlagartig und zog ihn in die finstere Gasse.

 

ICH: &#8222;Ganz klasse Rexxar. Du hast das arme Kerlchen zu Tode erschreckt. Zum Glück scheint er nur bewusstlos zu sein. Der Schreck war wohl zu viel für ihn.&#8220;
REXXAR: &#8222;Kevin! Woher sollte ich wissen, dass der Kurier ein Gnom ist? Wäre es ein Mensch gewesen, wäre die Reaktion etwas milder ausgefallen!&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Ist doch egal, hier schnapp dir das Paket und verschwinden wir!&#8220;

 

Kaum waren wir außer Reichweite, setzte sich der Gnom gelassen auf, ergriff eine Art Funkgerät und begann zu sprechen: &#8222;Sir? Wir haben ein Problem, anbei folgt der Name und die Beschreibung der Personen...&#8220;

 

 

Irgendwo weit im Norden im Hochgebirge des Königreichs Khaz Modan eilte ein Zwerg mit einem Silbertablett in die privaten Gemächer des Königs Bronzebarts. Auf dem Tablett liegt ein kleiner Brief in einem Umschlag. Der König nahm den Brief entgegen, offnete ihn und begann ihn still zu lesen:

 

Magni: &#8222;...überfallen...Buch gestohlen...Name der Täter... *blah blah*&#8220;

 

Das Gesicht des Königs verzog sich zu einer Grimasse, begann zu schnauben und entriss dem Diener das Silbertablett. Wutentbrannt schleuderte er das Tablett Richtung Fensterscheibe. Das Glas zersplitterte. Der Diener setzte sich unbemerkt ab. Er scheint wohl keine Lust auf einen der Wutausbrüche des Königs zu haben. Er brüllte aus Leibeskräften, doch niemand schien ihn zu hören.

 

MAGNI: &#8222;KEVIN! REXXAR! ICH WERDE EUCH VERFOLGEN, EUCH FINDEN, UND EUCH EURER GERECHTEN STRAFE ZUFÜHREN!&#8220;

 

Wie sich später herausstellte, war Magni ein großer Fan von Nesingwarys Tätigkeiten, der den Zwerg auch schon des Öfteren bei seinen Expeditionen finanziert hatte. So war es nicht verwunderlich, dass er die Chance, Nesingwarys erstes Buch zu besitzen, beim Schopfe packen würde.

 

Fernab im Schlingendornkap waren wir inzwischen wieder im Lager von Nesingwary angekommen und überreichten ihm feierlich das Buch. Nesingwary war außer sich vor Freude.

 

NESINGWARY: &#8222;Isch weiß gar nicht wie ich euch danken soll. Ihr habt mein Lebenswerk wieder besorgt *hicks*. Ach ja, ich weiß! Hier sind die versprochenen Tickets für das Schiff.&#8220;

 

ICH: &#8222;Wir sind durch das ganze Schlingendorntal gezogen, haben Vögel gejagt, uns mit Piraten angelegt, einen Angelwettbewerb gewonnen und Gnome überfallen und alles was wir jetzt bekommen sind zwei schäbige Tickets? Tut mir leid, aber das wird dich etwas mehr kosten!&#8220;

NESINGWARY: &#8222;Wasch kann ich dafür, dass ihr das alles unternommen habt? Isch wollte doch lediglisch das Buch wieder haben.&#8220;

 

Ich lies mich wohl etwas hinreißen und lies einen Urschrei ertönen. Nesingwary sprang erschrocken einen Schritt zurück. Er wurde wohl etwas eingeschüchtert.

 

NESINGWARY: &#8222;Na gut, eigentlich waren nur die zwei Tickets ausgemacht, aber für eure Mühen überreiche isch euch nun zusätztlich das hier...&#8220;

Er wühlte kurz in seinem Zelt und dückte uns dann ein weiteres Objekt in die Hand.

 

ICH: &#8222;Pflaumensaft?&#8220;

NESINGWARY: &#8222;Ja, einer der beschten Jahrgänge. Handgemacht von meiner Oma Inge. Nehmt ihn ruhig. Ihr braucht mir nischt zu danken.&#8220;

ICH: &#8222;Ich hätte mir zwar etwas anderes erwartet, aber trotzdem...danke...&#8220;

 

Schon kurz darauf machten wir uns zum letzten Mal auf den Weg nach Beutebucht, überreichten den Kapitän der launischen Minna die Tickets, der uns nur widerwilig an Bord lies. Als er jedoch las, dass wir dritter Klasse reisen werden (was Nesingwary vergessen hatte zu erwähnen), grinste er wieder diabolisch. 

 

FEDERDINGS: &#8222;Willkommen an Bord der launischen Minna. Wir hoffen ihr habt eine angenehme Reise. Smutje Stahlbauch kann es kaum erwarten, euch kulinarische Köstlichkeiten anbieten zu dürfen.&#8220;

Federdings grinste nun noch breiter, uns wurde Angst und Bang&#8216;: &#8222;Stahlbauch trägt nicht umsonst diesen Namen! Möge euch sein Essen besonders schwer im Magen liegen!&#8220;

 

Verzweifelt tauschten wir Blicke aus, Leokk stimmte mit einem traurigen Gejaule ein: &#8222;Na großartig, diese Reise wird wahrscheinlich sehr, sehr lange dauern!&#8220;


----------

